# The all new Continental Dual Mono



## KB

​ Introducing the Continental Dual Mono​  ​ Coming soon!​  ​  ​ ​  ​  ​  
​ ​ ​ ​  ​ - Dual mono 6111 tube gain stages​ - No DC-DC converters for tubes, no transformers​ - Super low-noise / microphonics​ - SE and BAL headphone outputs​ - SE and BAL line level inputs ​ - high/low gain​  ​ - Separate linear voltage regulation used for analog and digital sections​ - Wolfson's flagship WM8741 d/a converter​ - Supports DSD and high-res PCM​ - Precision clock generator IC​ - DA conversion with iDevices when a CCK cable is used​ - LEDs to indicate sample rate of USB data stream​ - SE dedicated line output jack​ - Premium 3-cell Li-ion battery pack using Panasonic 18650 cells​ - 12.6V, 1.5A external charger​ -Billet aluminum 100% CNC machined enclosure​ -Corning "Gorilla Glass" viewing window​ -User replaceable 6111 tube boards design​ - Made in the USA​  ​ More to come please stay tuned.
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken @ ALO
  
  
  
  
  
  
 ​


----------



## ebe2000

Sounds interesting Ken. How soon is soon?


----------



## KB

ebe2000 said:


> Sounds interesting Ken. How soon is soon?


 

 Hi Ebe2000,
  
 We hope to have them for sale in May'ish.
  
 Thanks!
  
 ken


----------



## bmichels

Pricing ?
  
 How does it compare to the HUGO ?


----------



## gr8soundz

Few questions:
  
 Is pricing set or at least an estimated msrp?
  
 What is the expected life of the internal tubes?
  
 Will it support DSD256?
  
 Will the amp have an optical input?


----------



## Uberzone

Price? How it vs Hugo?


----------



## KB

Just wrapped up the show here in the OC, great show and it was very well organized with really good attendance, hotel was awesome. We were thrilled at the overwhelmingly positive impressions of our new creation.
  
 Retail will be $1495, estimated date of sale will be May-June.
  
 We had several people A/B the Hugo vs the CDM all had very favorable impressions vs the Hugo of course this is something that is subjective be we are very happy with the features the CDM brings to the table.
  

Wolfson 8741 DAC, can D/A convert with iPhone*, Android, as long as you have ALSA driver (advanced linux sound architecture driver) Also works with the idevice. DSD64 with MAC and PC
Dedicated level line out, so NOT via the headphone out.
Balanced in and balanced headphone stage out, SE in and out as well
hi low gain
LED color displays to indicate bit rate
Low noise floor so great with IEMs
NO microphonics thanks to elimination of a step up transformer
Dual mono amp design, 2 x 6111 tubes
User roll able / replaceable tubes with our 8 pin header
High quality Panasonic 1865b cells, also user replaceable (same cells used in the Tesla)
ALO designed all CNC aluminum enclosure
Made in the USA
  
 More to come, Thank you!
  
 Ken
  
 *required CCK cable (USB to lightning adapter)


----------



## ebe2000

Too much for me with the USD EUR exchange rate at moment


----------



## themad

Ken, I really enjoy your products. Former owner of PanAm and RxMk3B+ here. But wow...$1495. I gotta say it is much higher than I was expecting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 What is the estimated battery life when using as DAC+amp and also only as an amp?


----------



## DecentLevi

After trying this at CanJam today, here was my initial impressions:
  
 "** *CONTINENTAL DUAL MONO* semi-portable amp / DAC:
    I had to put this in all caps because nothing can contain my excitement for this amp! Before putting it into technical jargon, let me just explain it to you this way: imagine 3 laser beams being received on planet earth from 3 separate interstellar ubur-mega futuristic aliens with prime audio-soup... and this is what the hell you get with this AMP + DAC unit!!! If you're not sold already here is my review: Fluidic, lush, detailed soundstage with UBER AMAZING 3D holographic instrument placement and separation, and overall majestic sound signature / experience. At least a 10/10. It made my Soundmagic HP 100 and Beyerdynamic DT-880 32-ohm headphones come to life with AMAZING realism better than ever before and even more than other combinations of am+DACs I tried at this mega headphone meeting. It honestly even put a natural smile on the faces of 2 of the employees behind this booth trying cans on this amp. Even better yet is the features of this amp, including options for balanced output, battery powered, DSD, etc.! Not to mention it's small and pretty."
  
 But I do hope they can tweak the max. output level to maybe 4-6 decibels more than the one I tested.


----------



## money4me247

lol subbed after reading @DecentLevi's impressions. how long is the battery life on this baby? and dimensions?


----------



## estreeter

It might sound strange coming from a Hugo owner, but I agree that the price seems a little steep until you look at that spec sheet. Given the money many seem prepared to drop on various AK DAPs, I expect that we'll see these hooked up to portable sources that cost even more - exciting times ahead.


----------



## earfonia

Wow looks awesome!
  
 Subbed!


----------



## Uberzone

1,000 will be ok, 1,500 dunno


----------



## Compassionator

Is there an optical input?  The drawing shows a usb (then) toggle to ???


----------



## prot

The size & feature set are pretty much what I'm looking for atm ... a trasportable dac/amp that can play most formats and drive most cans (idsd micro is my current candidate). Not particularly happy with the price but surely curious.
Few checkboxes:
1. Is it fully balanced (2x Dac chips & all) or just the amp side is balanced?
2. Any chance to get dsd128 or 256? (for anyone serious about DSD, 64-only is just a me-too, afterthought feature...not particularly useful)
3. DSD native or converted to PCM?
4. The usual 24/192 or more?
5. Digital inputs other than USB?
6. Digital outputs?
7. Baterry life?

Should be enough for starters. Thx in advance amd good luck with the launch.


----------



## cladane

Owning different stuff (amps, headphones, cables) from ALO I appreciate work quality and service.
 Comparing Hugo and CDM really interesting: FPGA vs Chip design.
 Why Wolfson choice ?? Sounds more analogic ? Why not SABRE or Burr Brown ??
 Why tubes and not SS (discrete pièces) ?
 What about crossfeed or holographic circuitry ??
 Possible buyer.


----------



## jexby

sub'd to read along, learn and see how this product plays out one day.
 but the $1500 tag makes it a no-sale (for me) in the end.


----------



## KB

themad said:


> Ken, I really enjoy your products. Former owner of PanAm and RxMk3B+ here. But wow...$1495. I gotta say it is much higher than I was expecting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 HI Themad,
  
 Thank you for being a pass customer, we really appreciate your business and support! $1495, yes I understand your concern. I can tell you we are not gouging in anyway, we feel the price is really fair for what we put into it. 1000s of hours of engineering and design, use of cutting edge technology some never been done before in a portable. Also given that the amp is a 100% collaboration effort by my team at ALO and the real mastermind behind the design is none other than a true hifi master Vinnie Rossi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We think the price is very fair. Also it is made in the USA, most all here at my shop in Portland Oregon.
  
 Again thank you and we hope to continue to earn your continued support!
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

gr8soundz said:


> Few questions:
> 
> Is pricing set or at least an estimated msrp?
> 
> ...


 

 HI Gr8soundz,
  
 The Wolfson 8741 supports up to DSD64, we could have went with another DAC that supports higher but we felt the more "analog" sound (better) of the 8741 was a bigger benefit.
 Since DSD can not be done over optical we decided against this.
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

compassionator said:


> Is there an optical input?  The drawing shows a usb (then) toggle to ???


 

 Compassionator,
  
 Toggle witch is for digital / analog.
  
 No optical.
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

prot said:


> The size & feature set are pretty much what I'm looking for atm ... a trasportable dac/amp that can play most formats and drive most cans (idsd micro is my current candidate). Not particularly happy with the price but surely curious.
> Few checkboxes:
> 1. Is it fully balanced (2x Dac chips & all) or just the amp side is balanced?
> 2. Any chance to get dsd128 or 256? (for anyone serious about DSD, 64-only is just a me-too, afterthought feature...not particularly useful)
> ...


 
  
 HI Prot,
  
 Just amp side so one DAC.
 DSD64
 44.1K/48K/88.2K/96K/176.4K/192KHz
 native DSD
 Digital input is USB, no optical
 Digital output? no. The DAC in it is awesome so we included a dedicated level line out jack so you can use it as a battery powered stand alone DAC.
 Battery play time is 7 hours analog and about 6 when using the DAC. The power supply and charging circuit is very very quite so you can also play and charge at the same time. IE you can connect to power supply and run it as long as you want.
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken


----------



## money4me247

is the battery replaceable by us or only by u guys?


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> HI Gr8soundz,
> 
> The Wolfson 8741 supports up to DSD64, we could have went with another DAC that supports higher but we felt the more "analog" sound (better) of the 8741 was a bigger benefit.
> Since DSD can not be done over optical we decided against this.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for taking the time to answer all the questions myself and others posted (imagine you guys are still very busy even after Canjam).
  
 The price is steep but if it truly has that analog sound (hopefully without the hiss), I'd consider clearing away my other equipment to make financial room for it.
  
 I'm ok with the DAC choice as there are tons of strictly digital designs today that "aim" for an analog sound. Think I'd be nice to start out more analog for a change.
  
*Also, someone mentioned the tubes are solid-state. Is this true and, if so, does it mean less warm-up time needed plus longer life?*


----------



## KB

gr8soundz said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer all the questions myself and others posted (imagine you guys are still very busy even after Canjam).
> 
> The price is steep but if it truly has that analog sound (hopefully without the hiss), I'd consider clearing away my other equipment to make financial room for it.
> 
> ...


 

 HI Gr8sounds,
  
 Tube is a tube so not solid state, yes indeed a 3-5 min warm up time is best to get it up to that sweet spot of sound.
  
 Cheers
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

cladane said:


> Owning different stuff (amps, headphones, cables) from ALO I appreciate work quality and service.
> Comparing Hugo and CDM really interesting: FPGA vs Chip design.
> Why Wolfson choice ?? Sounds more analogic ? Why not SABRE or Burr Brown ??
> Why tubes and not SS (discrete pièces) ?
> ...


 
  
 Hi Cladane,
  
  
 We tried the SABRE and could not get the natural, organic midrange and top-end that we were looking for.  With the CDM, we really set the bar high in trying to get many of the sonic attributes of our Studio Six tube amp - into a portable amp.  For the digital input side of things, the Wolfson WM8741 (using it's minimal phase digital filter setting, so no pre-ringing), while fairly power hungry, offered the magic that we wanted with the CDM.
  
 We did not want to add crossfeed or other circuitry (including bass boost) to the CDM.  
  
 Also unique (compared to the original Continental) was Vinnie was able to implement the dual mono tube stage without the used of any dc/dc converters, step-up transformers, etc.  The only regulators used in the CDM are linear, and even with the most sensitive of IEMs, the background noise is very black and there are no microphonics to be heard.  This was a big achievement over the original Continental, which was not best suited with IEMs due to the high noise floor and microphonics.  With the CDM in low-gain, it works beautifully with IEMs and most headphones, and in high-gain, works great with the harder to drive planars, Senn's, etc.
  
 One thing is for sure - the CDM delivers a rich tone (but not overly done and not syrupy), and throws out a bigger, more open sound than any other ALO portable amp/dac.  It will seduce you with its sound signature and great look and feel.  The pictures here do not do it justice.  You need to see it in person and hold it - and hopefully you will be as proud as we are of it!~
  
 Ken


----------



## audionewbi

As some who has few good sources I love to see an amp alone version.


----------



## Vinnie R.

All,
  
 I want to take the time to say hello to everyone here in the ALO Continental Dual Mono (CDM) thread.
  
 I have been working with the ALO Team on this one for quite a long time, and we were excited to show a prototype of it last weekend at SoCal CanJam.
 Thank you to everyone who visited our table, listened to the CDM, and to those who have posted their preliminary impressions already! 
  
 We believe the CDM is a big achievement in the portable dac/amp category and is ALO's very best portable in many respects. 
  
Some of the CDM design goals:
  
 - Very low noise (even when playing/charging at the same time)
 - Very low microphonics
 - A rich, seductive sound signature that has a strong resemblance to ALO Studio Six tube amplifier
 - A premium look and feel that also resembles the solid-yet-classy aesthetic of the Studio Six
 - SE and BAL inputs and outputs
 - USB input (for PC and Mac) that also works with iOS and Android
 - A built-in high-performance, high res (24/192 PCM, native DSD) dac that is a pleasure to listen to for hours (not just an "add in feature")
 with LEDs to indicate the sampling rate of the music files
 - A true line out, so one can enjoy the CDM as a dac into a desktop amp, or home audio preamp / integrated amplifier.
 - High/Low gain to offer excellent results with IEMS as well as headphones
 - Clean signal paths / high quality parts throughout
 - User replaceable battery pack and tubes (although we believe that the new-in-box, NOS 6111 tubes should last you many years in the CDM design)
 - Very high quality battery cells in the 3-cell pack (using the genuine Panasonic 18650's used in the Tesla electric car - not inferior and lower cost knock-offs)
  
 ALO also wanted to keep the assembly / test of the CDM in their Portland, OR facility (as they do with the Studio Six).  Even the PCB is made in Portland.
  
 Initial impressions were very positive at CanJam, and we are finalizing a few more tweaks to get the most out of this one-of-a-kind design.  ALO hopes to begin
 manufacturing in May - so it's coming very soon!
  
 I'm hear to help answer questions from a design point of view.  Ken / Team ALO will continue to post and provide their excellent customer service and support.
  
 Thanks for all your interest and support !
  
 Vinnie


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> HI Gr8sounds,
> 
> Tube is a tube so not solid state, yes indeed a 3-5 min warm up time is best to get it up to that sweet spot of sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My mistake; went back and saw the spec listing 6111 tubes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I was hoping for a newer, hybrid type tube:
 http://www.comsol.com/blogs/vacuum-tube-plus-mosfet-equals-vacuum-transistor/


----------



## Vinnie R.

gr8soundz said:


> My mistake; went back and saw the spec listing 6111 tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi gr8soundz,
  
 hehe - I don't think those are available yet.  Will be cool to see what happens in the future, and how it could possibly be used
 in audio applications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Vinnie


----------



## Stillhart

I heard this at Canjam and it was one of the highlights of the show for me.  I was extremely impressed at how good it sounded.  The fit an finish were on par with the best stuff at the show.  I even told Mike at Woo Audio that he needed to go listen to it because his WA8 is going to be competing and it's stiff competition!
  
 Like seriously, I agree with DecentLevi.  This is a really really good sounding device.  For $1 grand less than the Hugo, you're getting a worse DAC and a better amp.  The net is a better sounding device.  *Did I mention it's $1000 cheaper?*  While the Hugo is an amazing DAC, it just doesn't hold up when you're comparing the full product.  If you like the Hugo DAC, get a 2Cute and a real amp.  If you want an all-in-one portable that will make your jaw drop, this is the way to go.


----------



## KB

Vinnie and could not be more thrilled, after a very long tough time working on this its great to finally see it come to life!
  

  
 Sitting here putting the CDM through its paces! DSD LED is white. Got our CDM amp straps in today.


----------



## Skooter

I found the Continental v2 to be a top-shelf portable amp with higher impedance headphones. This new Continental Dual Mono looks like an interesting collaboration where two teams shared ideas and knowledge. The feature set is excellent and I will take a test-drive.
  
 With respect to the the Hugo mentioned in this thread; I was disappointed in the amp stage and found external (portable) amps a requirement. Given the size, price and subpar amp stage, the Hugo did not win me over.


----------



## audionewbi

If you got a name like Vinnie behind your design it surely something worth trying at least once.


----------



## rpade

question: if I'm going to use my failing DX50 as pure transport, what output will I have to use to what-input you have in the CDM as dac/amp? Is it the coax out?


----------



## goldendarko

Don't know if it's been mentioned but will this work with an iPhone?


----------



## KB

goldendarko said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned but will this work with an iPhone?


 

 Hi Goldendarko,
  
 Yes as long as you use a Apple lightning to USB adapter with the USB cable it comes with.
  
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter
  
 Then you can take the digits off the iPhone and send to the CDM DAC.
  
 Ken


----------



## b0ssMax

Hi ken, is the line level out 3.5 TRS or something else?


----------



## estreeter

skooter said:


> I found the Continental v2 to be a top-shelf portable amp with higher impedance headphones. This new Continental Dual Mono looks like an interesting collaboration where two teams shared ideas and knowledge. The feature set is excellent and I will take a test-drive.
> 
> With respect to the the Hugo mentioned in this thread; I was disappointed in the amp stage and found external (portable) amps a requirement. Given the size, price and subpar amp stage, the Hugo did not win me over.


 
  
 I'm probably atypical of many Hugo owners as I bought the thing as a dedicated DAC for use with my Taurus performing amp duties - the form factor was just a bonus getting it from Sydney to my current home in Thailand. All I can say is that I've never found headphones a great deal of fun in a noisy environment, even with IEMs that seal sufficiently well to block out external noise. As excited as I am about the enthusiasm that came out of CANJAM for the Continental 2, lets not throw the baby out with the bathwater - _used as a dedicated DAC in a desktop system over a long period of time_, I can see why so many reviewers went ga-ga over the Hugo in their $$$ speaker rigs. Those reviews were a blessing and a curse, particularly for those who were already iffy on the ergonomics and the styling : all I can say is that it can be easily hidden and left plugged into the Wallwart 24/7 with no appreciable impact on the sonics - no idea whether its actually any better or worse than the Qute Ex in the real world but it still sounds good to my ears. 
  
 Congrats to the team at ALO for delivering another portable where the tubes appear to do more than simply add pretty lights to the equation (cough, Peachtree  )


----------



## cladane

Buyer of RWAK120 from Vinnie. Very good work and awesome service. Vinnie is very reactive even for overseas customers (France).
 I can see that the same Wolfson 8741 chip has been chosen for the CDM. Why not 2xDACs like the RWAK ?? Doesn't lose space for example for large phalanxes in classical music ??
 How soundstage is managed for headphones (known for music in the head syndroma) ?
 Device looking good, M Mercer addicted to Studio Six but looking at how it will manage Classical music.


----------



## moses1258

audionewbi said:


> As some who has few good sources I love to see an amp alone version.


I too would like to see just a portable tube amp.


----------



## prot

kb said:


> HI Prot,
> 
> Just amp side so one DAC.
> DSD64
> ...




Many thx for the fast & clear answers. Dsd64 is still a sore point for me. If I pay $1000+ I want a device that can handle pretty much everything a DAP can throw at it ... and allows me to forget about formats, bitrates, etc and just enjoy the music. 

Otherwise looks like a very solid contender ... guess I'll wait till some impressions come in. Subscribed.


----------



## Vinnie R.

prot said:


> Many thx for the fast & clear answers. Dsd64 is still a sore point for me. If I pay $1000+ I want a device that can handle pretty much everything a DAP can throw at it ... and allows me to forget about formats, bitrates, etc and just enjoy the music.
> 
> Otherwise looks like a very solid contender ... guess I'll wait till some impressions come in. Subscribed.


 
  
 Hi prot,
  
 The WM8741 is limited to native DSD64 (2.8MHz), and we still decided that it was the best sounding chip for our goals.  Luckily, most DSD files out there are in fact DSD64. 
  
  


> Buyer of RWAK120 from Vinnie. Very good work and awesome service. Vinnie is very reactive even for overseas customers (France). I can see that the same Wolfson 8741 chip has been chosen for the CDM. Why not 2xDACs like the RWAK ??


 
  
 Hi Cladane,
  
 Thank you for your kind words! 
  
 The RWAK100-S uses 1 x WM8741 (with single-ended, 3.5mm line out.... just like the CDM).  But unlike the RWAK100-S, the CDM offers native DSD64 support.  I also much prefer our
 analog output stage after the d/a (very important factor in sound quality of the dac - it's not just the d/a chip alone that determines the sound), and we use very good linear regulation
 for the d/a's 5V and 3.3V lines. 
  
 I also need to mention that we use a dedicated clock generator IC that offers significantly lower jitter than most crystals found in the portable players and even more expensive dac units. 
  
 If we used two WM8741 like the RWAK120-S, we'd have to make the unit even a little larger (and we did not want to make it any wider and no longer than the iPhone 6+) and the battery life
 would be lower.  Instead, we decided to stick with one WM8741 and make a great analog output stage for it, great power supply rails, great clocking, etc. 
  
  


> Congrats to the team at ALO for delivering another portable where the tubes appear to do more than simply add pretty lights to the equation (cough, Peachtree  )


 
  
 Hi estreeter - thank you!  Yes, the CDM's dual mono tube stage is integral to the sound - no matter if you are using the SE, BAL, or USB inputs.  They all feed through the dual mono
 6111 tube stage and we believe we really hit it out of the park in terms of sound and low noise / microphonics. 
  
 Going dual mono with the tubes also enhanced the sound stage - we initially were using a single tube, and then ALO really wanted to know how the sound would change with one tube per channel.  It was quite remarkable!  So we had to use the two tubes, even though the battery life was a little lower this way.  With CDM, we put the sound quality first, and ALO really wanted to capture a lot of the Studio Six's sound with a portable package. 
  
  


> question: if I'm going to use my failing DX50 as pure transport, what output will I have to use to what-input you have in the CDM as dac/amp? Is it the coax out?


 
  
 Hi rpade,
  
 The CDM only has a USB digital input. It works with your Mac, PC (you need to load the drivers), as well as iOS devices (using CCK) and Android (ALSA installed).  So if you want to use
 the DX50, it will be via the SE or BAL line out to the SE or BAL line in of the CDM.
  
  
 Hi Skooter and Audionewbi -  Many thanks! 
  
 Cheers!
  
 Vinnie


----------



## KB

mrmax said:


> Hi ken, is the line level out 3.5 TRS or something else?


 
 HI Mrmax
 Level line out is 3.5mm , mini jack.
 Ken


----------



## bmichels

A





kb said:


> HI Mrmax
> 
> Level line out is 3.5mm , mini jack.
> Ken



And where is the Balanced headphone out ? I can't see the Balanced output plug !


----------



## Vinnie R.

bmichels said:


> A
> And where is the Balanced headphone out ? I can't see the Balanced output plug !


 
  
 Hi bmichels,
  
 The 3.5mm TRS (SE) and 2.5mm TRRS (BAL) *headphone outputs* are on the front (next to volume and hi/low gain switch).
  
 The analog and digital *inputs *are on the back (along with charger input and input select switch)
  
 Vinnie


----------



## bmichels

vinnie r. said:


> Hi bmichels,
> 
> The 3.5mm TRS (SE) and 2.5mm TRRS (BAL) *headphone outputs* are on the front (next to volume and hi/low gain switch).
> 
> ...




Ok but then the Analog line out do use the Same jack than the SE Line out ? It is not a "real" dedicated line-out ( High impedence ) dedicated to external amp ?


----------



## Vinnie R.

bmichels said:


> Ok but then the Analog line out do use the Same jack than the SE Line out ? It is not a "real" dedicated line-out ( High impedence ) dedicated to external amp ?


 
  
 Hi bmichels,
  
 Sorry for the confusion.
  
 - The rear panel 3.5mm TRS jack is a true SE line out from the dac (NO volume control, and 2 Vrms line output level).
 (It is labeled/engraved on the rear panel as "Line Out" above this jack.  So there should be no confusion when
 you see it in person)
  
 - The 3.5mm TRS jack on the front panel is the SE headphone out.
 - And the 2.5mm TRRS jack on the front panel is the BAL headphone out.
 (these two have headphone icons engraved over the jacks - so makes sense when you see it in person).
  
 Best regards,
  
 Vinnie


----------



## cladane

> And the 2.5mm TRRS jack on the front panel is the BAL headphone out.
> (these two have headphone icons engraved over the jacks - so makes sense when you see it in person).


 
 Again this TRRS jack (like on the RWAK120 for line out) and not the 4 pins ALO kubicon. Not easy to find balanced headphones cables with the 2.5mm TRRS.... I'm wondering if even ALO has these in their catalog !! Will need one for my Fitear TG334 and C435.


----------



## KB

cladane said:


> Again this TRRS jack (like on the RWAK120 for line out) and not the 4 pins ALO kubicon. Not easy to find balanced headphones cables with the 2.5mm TRRS.... I'm wondering if even ALO has these in their catalog !! Will need one for my Fitear TG334 and C435.


 

 Hey Cladane,
  
 We are making them now in mass, so it will be a over molded 2.5mm to 2.5mm SXC balanced to balanced interconnect.
  
 Also we are making a tinsel wire balanced cable for earphones, 2.5mm.
  
 Currently we make cables terminated to 2.5mm 4 pole.
  
=1319]http://www.aloaudio.com/shop#limit=30&mode=grid&order=position&dir=asc&p=1&cable_type_function[]=1319
  
 But again we are ramping up to make more items and lower cost ones as well.
  
 Ken


----------



## cladane

kb said:


> Hey Cladane,
> 
> We are making them now in mass, so it will be a over molded 2.5mm to 2.5mm SXC balanced to balanced interconnect.
> 
> ...


 

 Okay Ken, will ask for a CDM + balanced Fitear cable bundle price. (TG334 bought at ALO, C435 through French Fitear reseller).


----------



## IceClass

kb said:


> ​ Introducing the Continental Dual Mono​  ​ Coming soon!​  ​  ​ ​  ​


 
  
 Wow!
 Yes!
  
 Subscribed.
  
 I've long been a huge fan of ALO's Continental V2. I sold my first to go balanced with ALO's RX MK3 B+ then missed it enough to get a second. That tube sound is so ingratiating and musical it still competes fiercely for my attention with the balanced rig. More than a few times I found myself wishing my Continental were a dual mono balanced amp. I love the benefits of my balanced rig but often missed the tubes.
  
 I guess I wasn't alone. If this sounds as good or better than their Continental V2, I'm sure it'll be a winner and I don't mind saying this has me excited.
  
 Like others, I initially wish this new Continental were an amplifier only offering, all the more so as my familiarity with ALO's amps doesn't extend to their DAC'd products. This might keep me from being an early adopter especially as there's nowhere near Ice Station Zebra to audition one but I eagerly look forward to some reviews though. If it's as good as my CLAS -R/Continental V2 rig, I going to want one bad!
  
 Having recently shelled out close to two hundred bucks for a balanced cable with an RSA/ALO balanced connector for my SE846 to RXMK3B+, I can't say I'm thrilled to see the 2.5 TRRs connector being used and makes the $1500 price just a little harder to swallow. I also - perhaps unreasonably - wish this unit could be charged off a USB port, sparing us the need to carry a wall-wart (and potentially international adapters) on the road.
  
 Clearly, at this point, I'm stretching to find negative things to say about it but truth is, I'm more excited by the prospect of this Continental than I have been by any new portable product in a while. If the DAC is up to it, it would seem to tick all the boxes on my portable wish list.
 While the price is steep - even pushy steep for a portable product - it is not out of line with the market. Truth is, if I could audition one today and it sounded in any way improved over my current balanced or Continental V2 rig, I'd probably drop the cash on the spot.
  
 I can't wait for the release and some reviews to trickle their way back here to Ice Station Zebra.
  
 Good times.


----------



## goldendarko

Looks like a great unit, hope to hear some reviews on it in a few months, could be a great portable unit for trips, though honestly I wish the price was under $1000, Cavalli's new portable might be the way I go after I see some reviews of both.


----------



## KB

Iceclass,
  
 If your location is Ice Station Zebra the Continental Dual Mono will double as a hand warmer 
  
 We make a RSA / Kobiconn to 2.5mm adapter. 
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## bmichels

iceclass said:


> ..... I can't say I'm thrilled to see the 2.5 TRRs connector being used and makes the $1500 price just a little harder to swallow......


 
  
 I also wished ALO did NOT used the fragile 2,5mm Jack for Balanced Headphone out.   
 A 2,5mm Jack at the End of a serious 3rd party Balanced cable look ridiculous, is very fragile and can rapidly provide false contacts.


----------



## audionewbi

With the popularity of AK the 2.5 standard is not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## KB

bmichels said:


> I also wished ALO did NOT used the fragile 2,5mm Jack for Balanced Headphone out.
> A 2,5mm Jack at the End of a serious 3rd party Balanced cable look ridiculous, is very fragile and can rapidly provide false contacts.


 

 bmichels,
  
 I hear you! and fully understand your concern..
  
 We tested a number of 2.5mm jacks, looking for the highest quality part with good stiff grip that was gold flashed. Our jack is larger and more robust than the ones used in the AK players. I wanted to stay in step with what iRiver was using to complement their AK players. I really am a fan if the AK players and they personally told me that the standard will stay. As a cable maker we have had few problems with the plug. Moreover we felt that a hifi part should be a audio connector over one that uses tin contacts and was designed for a camera.
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken


----------



## XERO1

Hey guys, I got a couple questions.
  
 Is the amp a fully balanced design or is it converted to SE internally?
  
 What are the estimated power outputs for the SE and BAL outputs?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## b0ssMax

I'm actually invested in 2.5 so I actually welcome this standard. I got the alo 2.5 to 3.5 and 2.5 to kobiconn male, haven't gotten issues with the ak240.

What i hope though is the 2.5 bal would be right angled with a quality plug for the new ones coming out.

Looking forward to continental dual mono. (I'm hoping my local dealer won't have a demo, otherwise i will most likely get one)

For vinnie: For the design using the 8741 dac, how difficult would it have been to have a digital filter switch? Would just like to pick your mind on how the design happened and interested in how this was crossed out.


----------



## sfoclt

Dump the DAC, half the price and I'll buy 10 (okay, 9).


----------



## vhsownsbeta

sfoclt said:


> Dump the DAC, half the price and I'll buy 10 (okay, 9).




Agreed. At least as an option. It wouldn't even have to be half the price...

Full respect for the time and effort vinnie has put into creating an cohesive all-in-one solution but I really love being able to mix/match source and amp.


----------



## sfoclt

Also, anyone know the exact dimensions?  I haven't seen that detail anywhere.


----------



## Vinnie R.

All,
  
 Here are some CDM specifications:
  
 RMS per channel, both channels driven:
  
*SE*
  
 80mW into 32 ohms
 95mW into 50 ohms
 75mW into 150 ohms
 60mW into 300 ohms
  
*BAL*
  
 125mW into 32 ohms
 145mW into 50 ohms
 110mW into 150 ohms
 95mW into 300 ohms
  
  
 Input impedance SE: 10k
 Input impednace BAL: 50k
  
 Output impedance SE and BAL: < 1 ohm
  
  
 The *approx. dimensions* of the case are:
  
 5.75" L  x  3.25" W  x  1" H
  
 145mm L  x  82mm W  x  25mm H
  
  
 - Vinnie


----------



## sfoclt

Thanks!  That size is just right.


----------



## IceClass

sfoclt said:


> Thanks!  That size is just right.


 
  
 I was rather hoping they might get a wee bit off each side.


----------



## Vinnie R.

> For vinnie: For the design using the 8741 dac, how difficult would it have been to have a digital filter switch? Would just like to pick your mind on how the design happened and interested in how this was crossed out.


 
  
 Hi mrmax,
  
 Not difficult at all, but that would be one more switch (we already have hi/low gain switch on the front, and input select switch on the back) and we were trying
 to keep the look/feel as uncomplicated as possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 We all preferred the more natural sound of the WM8741's Minimal Phase digital filter setting - so that was easy!
  
  
 Hi ZERO1,
  
 Yes, fully balanced and I just posted the power specs above.
  
  


> Dump the DAC, half the price and I'll buy 10 (okay, 9).


 
  
 I know you probably mean well, but that's kind of like telling an automobile manufacturer to "dump the engine and half the price...."  (if you already have an engine that you
 want to install in the car).  
  
 The dac was part of the design goal of offering BOTH analog and digital inputs, and getting the digital section to sound the way we wanted ("less digital" sounding - for one). 
 For when the CDM is used at the desktop, being able to simply plug in the USB cable and enjoy great sound quality is important to many of ALO's customers (but of course not all of them). 
  
 And being able to enjoy the convenience of using an iPhone/iPad or Android phone/tablet and feeding the CDM digitally (e.g. streaming lossless with the TIDAL app) and getting great sound quality
 makes for another reason why the dac is included. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for your posts!
  
 Vinnie


----------



## Vinnie R.

iceclass said:


> I was rather hoping they might get a wee bit off each side.


 
  
 It is approx. the width of the iPhone 6+ (which sits on it ever so nicely).


----------



## audionewbi

The thing is in most cases the dac on devices of such size are just a bonus feature, an add it always involves some sort of compromise.

It is unfair to think of your design but that is the logic behind wanting a dedicated amp.


----------



## matt8268

> ​If it's as good as my CLAS -R/Continental V2 rig, I going to want one bad!


 
  
 I also have and love the CLAS/Continental V2 combo. Hard to think about moving away from it. I was at Canjam and listened to the new CDM, and it betters the combo. Here is the ALO portion of my show impressions post:
  


> Ken and ALO are always one of my favorite stops. I use the ALO Continental v2 in my primary (transportable) rig and love it. So crystal clear and big soundstage with some tubey lushness. I tried Ken’s new prototype Continental Dual Mono with my JH13s. The sound was a definite step up from what I’m using (the CDM has a DAC as well to replace the Algorhythm Solo in my rig). The sound was more focused and “right there” in comparison to my existing setup, but kept key elements of what I love about my existing ALO tube amp. Ken says the balanced outputs sound even better, and I believe him. The CDM is on my covet list.


 
  
 Ken and Vinnie, pay no heed to the Daccy Downers, I want that DAC in there man! One box to rule them all!


----------



## IceClass

vinnie r. said:


> It is approx. the width of the iPhone 6+ (which sits on it ever so nicely).


 
  
 Except the iPhone is a phone, not a DAP. And it's big. The closer it gets to the dimensions of a regular ipod touch in a case or a cased Classic the better for me.
 I have no use for an oversized iPhone and don't see myself getting one just to serve files to the Continental. 
 That's a bit of a bummer. In a perfect world, I'd prefer it were thicker rather than wider and longer. 
  


audionewbi said:


> The thing is in most cases the dac on devices of such size are just a bonus feature, an add it always involves some sort of compromise.
> 
> It is unfair to think of your design but that is the logic behind wanting a dedicated amp.


 
  
 My experience so far, has mirrored yours although I'm willing to be pleasantly surprised and don't mind the space savings.


----------



## XERO1

.


----------



## Vinnie R.

audionewbi said:


> The thing is in most cases the dac on devices of such size are just a bonus feature, an add it always involves some sort of compromise.
> 
> It is unfair to think of your design but that is the logic behind wanting a dedicated amp.


 
  
 Hi audionewbi,
  
 We definitely did not add the CDM digital input as a "throw in / bonus feature" - we wanted to include an excellent sounding dac - and specifically ALO requested something
 that was very natural, organic, open, detailed but not sounding like there is a microscope over your music, and with good kick / PRAT.  
  
Most "bonus / throw in" dacs in portable amps simply do NOT care about using dedicated linear voltage regulators, separate linear regulation for the analog output stage, self-powered USB,
 a high quality clock IC, minimal phase filter, etc.  We definitely paid attention when it came to the entire digital side of the CDM so ALO's customers didn't have to be concerned with
 the question "what dac should I use?"  Or "is the built-in dac any good?" 
  
 Of course, the proof is in the listening and only YOU can make the final call if we did a so-so, good, or (hopefully) great job with the dac and the entire CDM.
  
 Nobody is saying that it is "the best" (what really is, anyway?  It's all a matter of taste as you all know) - but what we really want is for people to say "For $1495 - this
 thing is totally worth it in terms of sound quality, build quality, customer service - and is a great value compared to x, y, and z."   Where x, y, z, etc. might be:
  
 - Using a certain portable amp and portable dac in the CDM price range, or above
 - Using another dac / amp in the CDM price range, or above
 - Even comparing to a larger, more expensive desktop rig
  
 If that is what most of the CDM customers / listeners believe after they listen to CDM - then we will then know we succeeded!
  
 Thanks again,
  
 Vinnie


----------



## XERO1

Question:
  
 Are both rear inputs (SE and BAL) active simultaneously, or does one take precedence over the other if both are connected to sources?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Vinnie R.

iceclass said:


> That's a bit of a bummer. In a perfect world, I'd prefer it were thicker rather than wider and longer.


 
  
 Hi IceClass,
  
 In a perfect world for the designer / manufacturer, there would be one universal size and shape that the whole world accepted and loved.  How we
 wish it were the case (although it probably would be boring).
  
 But I totally hear you and understand that thicker rather than wider / longer would better for you. It's hard as the designer / manufacturer to get the size and shape that
 appeals to everyone.  Some are going to be "A-OK" with it, and some are not going to like it as much.  We understand that, and do appreciate your feedback.  Feedback from
 customers / potential customers is always helpful - at least when considering future product designs. 
  
 Long story short, if you don't like something with the CDM, *give Ken hell for it!*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
  
 Vinnie


----------



## Vinnie R.

xero1 said:


> Question:
> 
> Are both rear inputs (SE and BAL) active simultaneously, or does one take precedence over the other if both are connected to sources?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 Good question!
  
 Both are active at the same time, so if you connect two sources, you don't want to have them both playing music at the same time. 
  
 I highly recommend that you only connect one analog source at a time (either SE, or BAL.  Not both at the same time)
  
 But it is OK to have USB and an analog source (SE or BAL) connected at the same time, and use the input toggle switch to select.
  
 Vinnie


----------



## audionewbi

Well I am sold and will certainly try it out.


----------



## KB

vinnie r. said:


> Good question!
> 
> Both are active at the same time, so if you connect two sources, you don't want to have them both playing music at the same time.
> 
> ...


 

 To pile on here on sort of this topic. A cool feature is that both the SE and balanced headphone outs are active. Me and my daughter were listening at the same time last night, loads of fun 
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

vinnie r. said:


> Hi IceClass,
> 
> In a perfect world for the designer / manufacturer, there would be one universal size and shape that the whole world accepted and loved.  How we
> wish it were the case (although it probably would be boring).
> ...


 
  
 Dear head-fi, everything "wrong" with the CDM is my fault, ha! everything right Vinnies, baah!
  
 Thanks Rossi!!
  
 Ken


----------



## XERO1

kb said:


> To pile on here on sort of this topic. A cool feature is that both the SE and balanced headphone outs are active. Me and my daughter were listening at the same time last night, loads of fun
> 
> Ken


 
  
_*Nice!   *_


----------



## hemtmaker

Looks like a great product! Does it use MicroUSB jack? Would there be a black version? Thanks


----------



## cladane

goldendarko said:


> Looks like a great unit, hope to hear some reviews on it in a few months, could be a great portable unit for trips, though honestly I wish the price was under $1000, Cavalli's new portable might be the way I go after I see some reviews of both.


 

 I agree that Cavalli's new portable amps look very fine but CDM is a different kind of device. SS amp alone vs tube DAC/Amp. It explains also price difference and sound. Cavalii's amps are also quite rude/harsh sounding for me. Don't know for the new portables.


> And being able to enjoy the convenience of using an iPhone/iPad or Android phone/tablet and feeding the CDM digitally (e.g. streaming lossless with the TIDAL app) and getting great sound quality
> makes for another reason why the dac is included.


 
 Here in EU we speak of Qobuz streaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HQ apps and editorial content.


----------



## mulder01

This thing looks awesome.  Makes me wish I had a pair of headphones that I could use it with


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Will there be an amp only version?


----------



## mulder01

lookingforiems said:


> Will there be an amp only version?


 
 No, go back to post 66


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mulder01 said:


> No, go back to post 66





Haizx okay


----------



## hemtmaker

Is it possible to make the bottom flush? Not a big fan of sticking out toggles. Also, a black/Grey version will look sexy


----------



## bmichels

kb said:


> bmichels,
> 
> I hear you! and fully understand your concern..
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your honest answer.
  
 The alternative that I was looking for balanced plug was the Mini-XLR, which is very robust, and also used by you in your green cable ...


----------



## sfoclt

> I know you probably mean well, but that's kind of like telling an automobile manufacturer to "dump the engine and half the price...."  (if you already have an engine that you
> want to install in the car).
> 
> The dac was part of the design goal of offering BOTH analog and digital inputs, and getting the digital section to sound the way we wanted ("less digital" sounding - for one).
> ...


 
  
 I hear you!  I was just talking about what I need vs your design goal.  I'm going to get it anyway because I have lots of things I don't _need_ but that make life better.  Thanks for being so accessible to everyone!


----------



## cladane

vinnie r. said:


> It is approx. the width of the iPhone 6+ (which sits on it ever so nicely).


 

 What connection between RWAK120-B and CDM using RWAK only as a music files source ?


----------



## Stillhart

I think the people complaining about the DAC and/or the price should probably give this thing a listen first.  The proof is in the pudding and this thing sounds GOOD.  If you still don't like the price or the DAC afterwards, well then by all means...
  
 Speaking of which, I really do wish this was cheaper.  lol  It's a good thing I don't travel much anymore or I'd be really tempted to grab one!
  
 BTW, I posted some impressions in my CanJam review (linked in sig).


----------



## Vinnie R.

cladane said:


> What connection between RWAK120-B and CDM using RWAK only as a music files source ?


 
  
 Hi cladane,
  
 You will need a custom cable made that goes from the BAL 3.5mm TRRS of the RWAK120-B to the BAL 2.5mm TRRS input of the CDM.
  
 Assuming your RWAK120-B has the 3.5mm TRRS, the pin out should be:
  
 Tip = L+
 Ring (1) = L-
 Ring (2) = R+
 Sleeve = R-
  
 NOTE - This is different than what A&K and ALO use as the pin-out of their 2.5mm TRRS jack. 
  
 But I'm sure ALO can make you the cable when the time comes.  They make really good 2.5mm TRRS cables, what I saw at SoCal CanJam last weekend!
  
 Vinnie


----------



## cladane

vinnie r. said:


> Hi cladane,
> 
> You will need a custom cable made that goes from the BAL 3.5mm TRRS of the RWAK120-B to the BAL 2.5mm TRRS input of the CDM.
> 
> ...


 

 Okay but the amp only section of the CDM will be used in this case so; isn't it ?


----------



## Vinnie R.

cladane said:


> Okay but the amp only section of the CDM will be used in this case so; isn't it ?


 

 Yes.
  
 You'd take the RWAK120-B's balanced line out into the balanced line-in of the CDM (i.e., not use CDM's dac in this case).


----------



## cladane

vinnie r. said:


> Yes.
> 
> You'd take the RWAK120-B's balanced line out into the balanced line-in of the CDM (i.e., not use CDM's dac in this case).


 

 Clever design to provide a balanced input to the CDM amp section. I will ask Ken for a bundle: CDM + RWAK cable. Others will do AK240-CDM for sure. Encroaching on Hugo's territory ....!!


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello to the owners of ALO audio. I tried out the CDM last weekend and I am almost sold, but have a few more questions please. (go ahead & ignore the question if it's already been answered)
  

 About how many seconds does warm up take from the time it's turned on until it outputs audio?
  
 Approx. how much would it cost if we needed to replace the tubes, and to replace the battery?
  
 Approx. how long would you expect the battery to last if it's constantly plugged in?
    I would probably be keeping this plugged in full-time as a full-time DAC+AMP on my desk, taking it out only sometimes so I'm wondering if this full-time usage would wear out the battery faster? If so then maybe I should remove the battery for these extended periods of AC-usage-only times?
  
 Which version of Android would support this unit?
  
 Is the adjustable gain output only for the balanced output, or can this also be used for the normal 3.5mm connection?
  
 Do you offer any kind of warranty?
  
Which input connection (if any) is there for use as an amp-only?
  
 Thanks sincerely, you guys are fantastic!


----------



## audionewbi

.


----------



## Vinnie R.

Hi DecentLevi,
  


> About how many seconds does warm up take from the time it's turned on until it outputs audio?


 
  
 - It will begin outputting audio in approx. 10 seconds from when you turn it ON.  It will sound best after adequate warm up time of approx. 5 to 10 minutes.
  


> Approx. how much would it cost if we needed to replace the tubes, and to replace the battery?


 
  
 I believe Ken mentioned that the tubes were around $10 each.  Not sure on the battery pack.  Let's wait for Ken / ALO to confirm...
  


> Approx. how long would you expect the battery to last if it's constantly plugged in?
> I would probably be keeping this plugged in full-time as a full-time DAC+AMP on my desk, taking it out only sometimes so I'm wondering if this full-time usage would wear out the battery faster? If so then maybe I should remove the battery for these extended periods of AC-usage-only times?


 
  
 Battery pack should last a few years - but these things are hard to predict.  As for leaving the pack plugged into the charger most of the time, that should be fine.  But every so often, I would
 cycle the battery (fully discharge and then fully charge).  You should never use the CDM without the battery pack plugged in.
  


> Which version of Android would support this unit?


 
  
 We still need to confirm, but it appears that as long as you have the ALSA drivers installed, it should be compatible. 
  


> Is the adjustable gain output only for the balanced output, or can this also be used for the normal 3.5mm connection?


 
  
 The gain switch adjusts the gain for BOTH the SE and BAL headphone outputs.
  
 Both headphone outputs can be used at the same time, but the BAL output will be approx. 6dB louder (at either gain setting)
  


> Do you offer any kind of warranty?


 
  
 ALO will be offering a warranty on the CDM - I'll let Ken answer to the details of that. 
  
  


> Which input connection (if any) is there for use as an amp-only?


 
  
 If you use either the SE or BAL line inputs, you will NOT be using the dac section.  These are analog inputs that you feed from your source.
  
  
*Also note:*
  
 - When you do not have the USB cable plugged in, we automatically turn OFF the digital sections of the CDM. 
  
 - The digital sections are NOT powered by the noisy USB cable power (they are self-powered from the CDM battery and linear voltage regulation stages).  We only use
 the 5V signal from the USB cable to turn ON the internal power to the digital sections.
  
 We believe this is the cleanest power implementation of the digital sections.
  


> Thanks sincerely, you guys are fantastic!


 
  
 Thank you!  And thank you for visiting us at SoCal Canjam! 
  
 Vinnie


----------



## KB

decentlevi said:


> Hello to the owners of ALO audio. I tried out the CDM last weekend and I am almost sold, but have a few more questions please. (go ahead & ignore the question if it's already been answered)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 HI DecentLevi,
  
 1 year warranty with continued support thereafter
  
 Replacement battery pack is $39
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## mulder01

decentlevi said:


> Approx. how long would you expect the battery to last if it's constantly plugged in?
> I would probably be keeping this plugged in full-time as a full-time DAC+AMP on my desk, taking it out only sometimes so I'm wondering if this full-time usage would wear out the battery faster? If so then maybe I should remove the battery for these extended periods of AC-usage-only times?


 
  
 Just my two cents here on batteries in general - batteries in portable devices like this work much better if you fully charge then fully discharge them.  Like if you leave your mobile phone plugged in all the time, the battery life off the charger sucks.  I'm not sure if they are different battery technologies, but I recently bought a microsoft surface pro 3, and they claimed I would get an 8-9hr screen time on one charge.  I mainly use it as a desktop pc, so for the first month or so, I would just leave it plugged into the charger all the time.  When I unplugged it, the battery level dropped at about 1% per minute which was not even 2 hrs screen time off a full charge.  I nearly went to return it under warranty, but thought I'd run it through a few charge/discharge cycles first and battery life slowly crept back up to normal after a week or two.  So my advice would be - like with any phone or computer - charge it, then unplug it, let it run down, charge it, etc.  Especially if you can still listen while charging.  Otherwise if you have it on charge for two months then unplug it when you go on a trip, the battery life will probably be terrible.


----------



## KB

Some cool show coverage,
  
 Audio-Head
  
http://audio-head.com/the-alo-audio-rx-continental-dual-mono-canjam-socal-2015/
  
 HIFi+
  
http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/show-report-southern-california-canjam-2015-part-1/?page=3
  
 Ken


----------



## ebe2000

How can I take advantage of the CDM's DAC connecting a DX90?


----------



## b0ssMax

Finally some good shots of the continental switches and input/output. This is getting very interesting. Makes me think about whether i should hold off on my masskobo purchase.


----------



## DecentLevi

mulder01 said:


> This thing looks awesome.  Makes me wish I had a pair of headphones that I could use it with



From my experience actually trying this awsome beast at the meet, this DAC/AMP unit is one super-phenominal chameleon that will maximize the potential of almost any headphone. It worked excellent with my med. to low price headphones Senn. DT 880, and SoundMagic HP 100 which are around $300- and I can wager they would work quite well with AKG K7XX.


----------



## cladane

kb said:


> Some cool show coverage,
> 
> Audio-Head
> 
> ...



Very nice pictures indeed. What about IEMs ? Is noise floor well managed ? Some attenuator ? Manufacturers bow offer IEM versions of their amps. Like you with the Rx.


----------



## mulder01

decentlevi said:


> From my experience actually trying this awsome beast at the meet, this DAC/AMP unit is one super-phenominal chameleon that will maximize the potential of almost any headphone. It worked excellent with my med. to low price headphones Senn. DT 880, and SoundMagic HP 100 which are around $300- and I can wager they would work quite well with AKG K7XX.


 
  
 Yeah, I see what you're saying, but personally, I'm more of a headphone guy than a dac or amp guy so I probably wouldn't buy a $1500 dac/amp to get the most out of $300 cans - I'd probably rather spend the $1500 on cans...  But some people are the other way around and like to spend more on the amp.  As they say, different strokes, and all that...  But the only headphone I own at the moment is an Abyss, and while I am interested in portable options for them, I think the power of this will be a bit lite-on.  If I had gone for one of the more affordable (and portable) flagships like the lcd-x or th900 or pm-1 etc, then I would definitely be looking at it as a contender for an endgame portable setup.
  
 I would be looking at it kinda like this:


----------



## dandanng

Does it have both line-in and output for 2.5mm balanced like AK240?


----------



## ebe2000

ebe2000 said:


> How can I take advantage of the CDM's DAC connecting a DX90?



Still no reply?


----------



## zniper2984

Connecting via usb(laptop/apple cck/android).


----------



## ebe2000

T





zniper2984 said:


> Connecting via usb(laptop/apple cck/android).



There is no USB out on my DX90, only 3.5 digital out


----------



## zniper2984

the cdm doesn't have optical only usb,as i understand you can only use the amp if you'll use dx90 as the source.we"ll wait maybe on the cdm 2 they will include optical like the hugo.


----------



## ebe2000

zniper2984 said:


> the cdm doesn't have optical only usb,as i understand you can only use the amp if you'll use dx90 as the source.we"ll wait maybe on the cdm 2 they will include optical like the hugo.



That is what I mean, why should I buy a combined DAC and amp if I can't attach a mobile source like the DX90 and take advantage of the proclaimed superb CDM DAC?


----------



## DecentLevi

Come on guys, give them fine owners the weekend off - I'm sure they'll reply suring the week 

I have a question / suggestion for the designers: How would the prospects be of giving this bad boy a *DAC-only option*? I'm not saying anything against your amp, but this way we have the additional option of using your great DAC with an amp of our choice while not on the road. Thanks again!


----------



## cladane

I understand that the CDM is built around its amp section, the DAC part feeding it but bypassable.


----------



## Vinnie R.

dandanng said:


> Does it have both line-in and output for 2.5mm balanced like AK240?


 
  
 Hi dandanng,
  
 CDM has BOTH 2.5mm balanced line in and 2.5mm balanced headphone out.
 It also has BOTH 3.5mm SE line in and 3.5mm SE headphone output.
 It also has SE line out (true line out from the dac output stage).
  


> That is what I mean, why should I buy a combined DAC and amp if I can't attach a mobile source like the DX90 and take advantage of the proclaimed superb CDM DAC?


 
  
 Hi ebe2000,
  
 CDM only has a USB digital input (for use with your PC/MAC computer, or iOS or Android device).  For DX90, you'd have to use it's line out to
 feed CDM's line in.
  
 As far as your comment about "why should I buy..." - as always it is your decision in life as to why or why not you should buy anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 If CDM does not appeal to you or fit your needs, then your decision should be easy.  For other people, CDM might very much appeal to them.
 There is something out there for everyone.
  


> I have a question / suggestion for the designers: How would the prospects be of giving this bad boy a *DAC-only option*? I'm not saying anything against your amp, but this way we have the additional option of using your great DAC with an amp of our choice while not on the road. Thanks again!


 
  
 Hi DecentLevi,
  
 I'll let KB of ALO respond to that one.  While I assisted with the design of the CDM, ALO decides on the features and their product offerings.
  
  


> I understand that the CDM is built around its amp section, the DAC part feeding it but bypassable.


 
  
 Hi cladane,
  
 With CDM, there are two main sections:  DAC section and AMP section.
  
 One can choose to use:
  
 1) Both DAC AND AMP
 2) Only the AMP (via line inputs, so DAC section is then internally turned OFF / not used)
 3) Only the DAC (via SE line out)
  
 All the best,
  
 Vinnie


----------



## zniper2984

Count me in when cdm released,i want to compare it with my hugo then i try pairing the two.


----------



## cladane

What about sensitive IEMs ? Is there a special output?


----------



## KB

cladane said:


> What about sensitive IEMs ? Is there a special output?


 

 Cladane,
  
 The low gain on the CDM is surprisingly good with IEMs, low noise floor with no tube microphonics. The background noise is not as low as the Rx but is not anywhere as loud as the Mk3B.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## Schopenhauer

If the amp section is as capable and good-sounding as the Pan Am, I'm very tempted. If it's better, I'm ready to stand up and beg for buttermilk. Would love to get impressions of the DAC portion.


----------



## Schopenhauer

I've had two amps from ALO and loved them both, especially the Pan Am. That thing had some serious versatility: It drove every headphone I threw at it beautifully and responded well to tube-rolling. The signature was non-fatiguing. I think a TOTL DAC paired with an amp of at least the quality of the Pan Am would make the CDM very competitive. Of course, this is an upgrade for the Continental line, which I haven't heard personally.


----------



## KB

.
 I took some more photos today, couple more angles. all markings are engraved into the aluminum


----------



## goldendarko

Just noticed the side vents for the first time, does this thing get pretty hot? Is it intended to fit in a pocket?


----------



## hemtmaker

I am more concerned about dust accumulating on the pcb.....



goldendarko said:


> Just noticed the side vents for the first time, does this thing get pretty hot? Is it intended to fit in a pocket?


----------



## cladane

hemtmaker said:


> I am more concerned about dust accumulating on the pcb.....



Well, usually tube devices provide heat dissipation; or I'm wrong?
When is the CDM released?


----------



## hemtmaker

Does anyone know if the WA8 from woo audio has vents too?


----------



## cladane

hemtmaker said:


> Does anyone know if the WA8 from woo audio has vents too?



Ask HifiGuy528. Posted many pictures here.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

hemtmaker said:


> Does anyone know if the WA8 from woo audio has vents too?


 
  
 Keep in mind that the Woo prototype, is still just that, a prototype.  It seems to me that Ken and team are satisfied with this as the final form factor.  Or else Ken wouldn't be investing the time on those photos...
  
 With that said, the Woo feels like to only tube DAC/amp combo that's competition for the CDM.  I can't wait for the shoot outs...


----------



## Vinnie R.

goldendarko said:


> Just noticed the side vents for the first time, does this thing get pretty hot? Is it intended to fit in a pocket?


 
  
 Hi goldendarko,
  
 The exterior gets fairly warm (maybe up to 40C), but will not be "hot." 
 It's using two 6111 tubes, so those make the bulk of the heat.  The rest comes from all the linear regulators. 
  
 You can put it your pocket if there is room. 
  


> I am more concerned about dust accumulating on the pcb.....


 
  
 Hi hemtmaker,
  
 By the time you need to open it up to either replace the battery (if when you swap tubes), you can blow some air
 in there if you see any dust.  I'm sure it will be very minimal.  I won't get to worried about dust or heat.  It is 'tuff enough'
 to deal with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


> When is the CDM released?


 
  
 Hi cladane,
  
 I believe sometime next month.  ALO is already gearing up for production...
  
  


> It seems to me that Ken and team are satisfied with this as the final form factor.  Or else Ken wouldn't be investing the time on those photos...


 
  
 Hi BUJ,
  
 You are correct!
  
  
 Best regards,
  
 Vinnie


----------



## onlychild

Hey Vinnie,
  
 Could you bring a CDM to Chicago's Axpona show this month?  I saw you on the roster, but didn't see ALO.  
  
 Would love to take a listen.  Might pair well with my RWAK240+.   ; )


----------



## Vinnie R.

onlychild said:


> Hey Vinnie,
> 
> Could you bring a CDM to Chicago's Axpona show this month?  I saw you on the roster, but didn't see ALO.
> 
> Would love to take a listen.  Might pair well with my RWAK240+.   ; )


 
  
 Hi onlychild,
  
 I should be able to do that - but keep in mind that I'll be showing a Vinnie Rossi LIO in a home audio room (with Harbeth speakers), not a headfi section of the show. 
  
 So I might have to put you in the bathroom (do worry, we just use the show room bathroom to stock boxes and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) of the room so you can listen in a more
 quiet setting. 
  
 Yes, feed the CDM with your RWAK240+, or even your laptop (or iOS / Android device) if you are bringing one.
  
 See you there!
  
 Vinnie


----------



## mulder01

I believe the woo has the tubes outside the case with a piece of plastic over the top (side open).  There are plenty of photos kicking around from SoCal.  I saw that amp prototype at a show in October last year and the tubes were fully exposed (basically exactly the same without the piece of plastic screwed on top).  It's quite bulky and heavy, so even if heat wasn't an issue, it wouldn't be comfortable to have in your pocket.  That's like most portable stacks though - they are more _trans_portable or put them in your backpack sort of thing.  If the prototype's been kicking around for over 6 months, who knows when it'll be released.
  
 Jeff, I thought the wa8 was amp only?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mulder01 said:


> Jeff, I thought the wa8 was amp only?


 
  
 Nope, it also has a DAC.  The amp section isn't balanced.  But it sounds great, at least in its previous prototype form.  That and this CDM will have quite a dual, I predict, later this year


----------



## Schopenhauer

Are there any early impressions of the CDM's DAC? I take it the CDM is a Hugo competitor with the edge that it has a TOTL Wolfson DAC against the Hugo's Sabre.


----------



## mulder01

The hugo dac is pretty highly regarded and competes with dacs of ANY price, portable or desktop, so it would be pretty hard to beat in that regard - haven't heard AS GOOD talk of the amp section, so maybe that's where the CDM will have a 1 up on it...  Plus it's way cheaper and looks way better.   As Jeff said, I reckon the WA8 will probably be the main competitor.


----------



## Topspin70

vinnie r. said:


> All,
> 
> Here are some CDM specifications:
> 
> ...




Is this sufficient power to drive my LCD 3 non fazor which I think is rated at 50ohm? 

I'm still learning about tech specs so apologies if my question sounds dumb. I see amps going from 250mW to over 1W. I guess I have a higher is better mentality.


----------



## Schopenhauer

The amp portion could certainly give them an edge as far as the total package goes. ALO certainly knows how to build a fine sounding amp. But I think there's something to be said for offering a solid Sabre alternative for those who are allergic to the Sabre glare. A top notch implementation of a Wolfson DAC could get a lot of people interested in this thing.


----------



## Vinnie R.

topspin70 said:


> Is this sufficient power to drive my LCD 3 non fazor which I think is rated at 50ohm?
> 
> I'm still learning about tech specs so apologies if my question sounds dumb. I see amps going from 250mW to over 1W. I guess I have a higher is better mentality.


 
  
 Hi Topspin70,
  
 Yes, it should drive them w/o any trouble, but I recommend using the balanced (2.5mm TRRS) output jack to get the most power.  ALO makes an adapter cable that goes from 2.5mm TRRS
 to 4-pin XLR female (to be used with the Audeze 4-pin XLR male. 
  
 Vinnie


----------



## zniper2984

schopenhauer said:


> Are there any early impressions of the CDM's DAC? I take it the CDM is a Hugo competitor with the edge that it has a TOTL Wolfson DAC against the Hugo's Sabre.


Hugo use a sabre dac?


----------



## Schopenhauer

zniper2984 said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any early impressions of the CDM's DAC? I take it the CDM is a Hugo competitor with the edge that it has a TOTL Wolfson DAC against the Hugo's Sabre.
> ...


 
 Yeah, the Hugo is a Sabre DAC. Unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Vinnie R.

schopenhauer said:


> Yeah, the Hugo is a Sabre DAC. Unless I'm mistaken.


 
  
 No, it uses a dac that Chord developed.


----------



## DecentLevi

I think more of you need to try the CDM, then you'll be a believer. It drives many headphones beautifully. I hope this product takes off and to more than just head-fi.
  
 Also I was a little confused by some of the terminology on this thread. Does anybody know what TOTL means?


----------



## Schopenhauer

vinnie r. said:


> schopenhauer said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the Hugo is a Sabre DAC. Unless I'm mistaken.
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the correction. This is very interesting and meand I should give the Hug o more thought. Of course, not that I can afford one.


----------



## Schopenhauer

decentlevi said:


> I think more of you need to try the CDM, then you'll be a believer. It drives many headphones beautifully. I hope this product takes off and to more than just head-fi.
> 
> Also I was a little confused by some of the terminology on this thread. Does anybody know what TOTL means?



TOTL = top of the line.


----------



## mulder01

TOTL = top of the line
  
 I'm sure many people would be keen to have a listen if the opportunity presents itself again.  Even if it is in the bathroom of a speaker show!
  
  
  
 I can't get over the contrast of how much the hugo costs and how cheap it looks


----------



## Vinnie R.

decentlevi said:


> I think more of you need to try the CDM, then you'll be a believer. It drives many headphones beautifully. I hope this product takes off and to more than just head-fi.
> 
> Also I was a little confused by some of the terminology on this thread. Does anybody know what TOTL means?


 
  
 I think that was referring to "top of the line."
  


> Awesome, thanks for the correction. This is very interesting and meand I should give the Hug o more thought. Of course, not that I can afford one.


 
  
 You should listen to the Hugo you can - it's an excellent product.  But definitely listen and compare it to a CDM and decide which one sounds better to you.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Also compare the look and build quality to see what you prefer.  And the price, of course.


----------



## Schopenhauer

vinnie r. said:


> decentlevi said:
> 
> 
> > I think more of you need to try the CDM, then you'll be a believer. It drives many headphones beautifully. I hope this product takes off and to more than just head-fi.
> ...


 
 As farr as build quality and looks go, the CDM wins on both counts.  And the pricing makes it a hat trick. Will have to figure out a way to hear these. Being trapped in Indiana doesn't make it easy to audition gear.


----------



## cladane

schopenhauer said:


> Yeah, the Hugo is a Sabre DAC. Unless I'm mistaken.



It is kind of a software DAC since Mr Watts programmed the d/a functions into a Spartan FPGA (array of logic doors). You can get Hugo DAC without the amp section buying the 2Qute dac.


----------



## IceClass

schopenhauer said:


> Will have to figure out a way to hear these. Being trapped in Indiana doesn't make it easy to audition gear.


 
  
 You should try being on Ice Station Zebra.


----------



## TiborM

Hello Vinnie and Alo team, 
I am a happy owner of The PanAm and The Gateway and I have been looking for gear like this! Could you honestly tell me if the sound quality is better than on PanAm? Is it a nice step up? Because the price is! :-D 
Also I would like to know if the dac would work with the new Sony Walkmans eg NWZ-A15/A17 please? 
Thank you! 
Greetings from Slovakia.


----------



## KB

tiborm said:


> Hello Vinnie and Alo team,
> I am a happy owner of The PanAm and The Gateway and I have been looking for gear like this! Could you honestly tell me if the sound quality is better than on PanAm? Is it a nice step up? Because the price is! :-D
> Also I would like to know if the dac would work with the new Sony Walkmans eg NWZ-A15/A17 please?
> Thank you!
> Greetings from Slovakia.


 

 Hi Tibor,
  
 I would give the nod to the CDM, far less grainy is the biggest thing I notice, more low end extension and a overall larger musical sphere, DAC is also far better. The CDM is more advanced than the Pan AM on just about every level. I do not know of the CDM DAC can take the digits off the Sony player. Is the Sony Android based?
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## TiborM

Thank you Ken! This Sony Walkman is not Android based, but it works with some other dacs, so it might do. 
So now I better start saving some money so I can buy your new Continental one day. But till then, PanAm it is  thanks! 
Tibor


----------



## obsidyen

I'm interested in this amp, it looks beautiful. I wonder though, wouldn't the use of CS4398 be better? As far as I know it's a more modern chip and you used it in your cheaper products. What advantages does WM8741 have? More analog sound, more natural?
  
 I'm glad you didn't go the Sabre way though. I don't like the sound of them.
  
 Also some people compared this to Hugo. I didn't have a chance to try this amp as I live on the other side of the Atlantic, but I had Hugo for a few months and it had a bright and lean sound signature which I didn't enjoy at all. I hope CDM sounds more natural and relaxed.


----------



## cladane

obsidyen said:


> I'm interested in this amp, it looks beautiful. I wonder though, wouldn't the use of CS4398 be better? As far as I know it's a more modern chip and you used it in your cheaper products. What advantages does WM8741 have? More analog sound, more natural?
> 
> I'm glad you didn't go the Sabre way though. I don't like the sound of them.
> 
> Also some people compared this to Hugo. I didn't have a chance to try this amp as I live on the other side of the Atlantic, but I had Hugo for a few months and it had a bright and lean sound signature which I didn't enjoy at all. I hope CDM sounds more natural and relaxed.


 

 About WM8741 I think Vinnie knows it well and is accustomed to it.
 You are right about Hugo: high quality DAC, very resolvant but bright discrete amp (noticeable with HD800). On the other side CDM is a tube amp.


----------



## soundify

cladane said:


> About WM8741 I think Vinnie knows it well and is accustomed to it.
> You are right about Hugo: high quality DAC, very resolvant but bright discrete amp (noticeable with HD800). On the other side CDM is a tube amp.




Does it mean that the CDM is heavily colored? 

If it is on the other side of the spectrum, then I would assume that it is not accurate, extremely warm sounding, heavy bass and rolled off treble.

I hope this is not the case.


----------



## obsidyen

I hope not. What I want is neutral, natural, relaxed, non fatiguing but never bright, lean or dark, warm.


----------



## Vinnie R.

soundify said:


> Does it mean that the CDM is heavily colored?
> 
> If it is on the other side of the spectrum, then I would assume that it is not accurate, extremely warm sounding, heavy bass and rolled off treble.
> 
> I hope this is not the case.


 
  
 All,
  
 Just to make sure we are on the same page:
  
 The CDM is NOT heavily colored. 
  
 - Creating an amp/dac that is not bright / sterile / fatiguing does not mean it has to be inaccurate, heavily colored, extremely warm and heavy.
 - And by having a dual mono tube front end, it does not mean it is going to be overly warm and rolled off.
  
 Quite the contrary - we wanted the CDM to be very extended and resolving, AND to be very natural sounding.  Both requirements were equally important, along with wanting the midrange to have beautiful tone - the bass to have good punch and attack - the treble to be open and airy (spaciousness on CDM is awesome!).
  
 Using the dual mono 6111 tube input stage (in a way that was not used before in the previous Continentals - or any other portable for that matter) played a big role in this.  There are no DC-DC converters in the CDM.  A linear voltage regulators.  No transformers.  With most IEM's, you'd use the CDM on low-gain and the low noise floor and absence of microphonics are excellent (a huge improvement over the previous Continentals). 
  
 We also used the best battery pack we could fit in there - using the same Panasonic 18650 cells as used in the Tesla (not far cheaper and inferior 18650s that have flooded the battery market).  Our battery pack has low impedance / high output current and also is a large contributor to the sound.
  
*Implementation is everything!*  And I've been working on the CDM with ALO for well over a year.  We wanted to get the sound just right, and it has taken many months of fine-tuning, listening, many board revisions, etc.  If Ken had it his way, it would have been available last Fall.  But we were still refining and were not going to release it until we got the sound just right. 
  
As for the dac...
  


> I'm interested in this amp, it looks beautiful. I wonder though, wouldn't the use of CS4398 be better? As far as I know it's a more modern chip and you used it in your cheaper products.


 
  
 I could have easily used CS4398, Sabre, etc.  In fact, CS4398 uses less power (= better battery life), and is much lower cost.  But we all agreed on how the WM8741 (with minimal phase digital filter setting = no pre-ringing) was the most natural and analog sounding.  Again, it met the criteria that we were looking for above - extended, resolving, but natural.
  
 And yes, I've worked with the WM8741 with the RWAK100-S and RWAK120-S/B mods - and all the feedback from that implementation was overwhelmingly positive that we wanted to use the WM8741 (with an even better implementation of the clocking and analog output stage) in the CDM.  The digital section of the CDM is not a quick "throw in."  It's a seriously good sounding dac, and we added a dedicated line out jack on the back panel because of this.
  
 The entire digital section using all linear voltage regulation, a dedicated clock generator IC, and is self-powered (not USB bus powered).  If you don't plug in the USB cable, the power to the entire digital section is automatically turned OFF. 
  


> I hope not. What I want is neutral, natural, relaxed, non fatiguing but never bright, lean or dark, warm.


 
  
 Give the CDM a listen - compare it to all the amp/dacs available that you can, and you be the judge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Speaking of listening, I'll be attending the upcoming NY Headphone Meet (May 2nd) - and I'll bring the CDM prototype to let everyone
 listen to.
  
 Ken and the ALO Team are working hard at gearing up for production - and so far, everything sounds like it is going well!
  
 - Vinnie


----------



## obsidyen

Thanks for the reply. It sounds like this is going to be a fantastic amp/dac. Certainly on my short list of future purchases.


----------



## soundify

Vinnie, thanks for the detailed explanation behind the overall goal of the CDM. This is definitely something everyone wants to know and your explanation clears any doubts about the product. It also gives me a better understanding behind the premium price of the CDM. 

Can't wait to try this unit when it is available!


----------



## Schopenhauer

vinnie r. said:


> As for the dac...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is exactly what I've wanted to hear. Thank you very much! I've been thinking recently about the CDM and its relation its competitors. Some people were arguing that the primary competitor would be the WA8 since, at that time, it was suggested that the amp portion of the CDM would be the star of the show. I have no doubt that ALO can put out a killer amp. But I think what many people want from this item isn't _just _a stellar amp: They want a stellar DAC, too. I don't think a stellar amp alone would make the CDM competitive at its price point. $1500 goes a long way in the amp world, even if we're restricting ourselves to transportable amps. But a well implemented TOTL Wolfson DAC should get people very excited. I'm excited, at least. Vinnie, from what you're saying here, I think y'all could very well have a winner on your hands.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hi guys, I'd just like to 2nd Vinnie's words (the owner) from his technical explanation above 3 days ago. Believe me, this is not any sort of marketing gimmik or hype where a merchant doesn't really test the sound of his product... I tried the CDM with several headphones at CanJam and reading his technical explanation of the sound signature, it's so accurate that it almost 'takes me back to the listening booth'! And believe me, I'm just a fellow head-fi'er and and hourly-worker.
  
 It is somewhat mythical to me however that this portable amp seemed to be able to actually drive my full size headphones better than other larger amps, although it has a lower ohm output - well enough that I think it may actually realize the full potential of some of my larger cans. Maybe it's got some adaptive impendence circuitry or it could just be all from the sensational sound it puts out!


----------



## maricius

kb said:


> Hi Tibor,
> 
> I would give the nod to the CDM, far less grainy is the biggest thing I notice, more low end extension and a overall larger musical sphere, DAC is also far better. The CDM is more advanced than the Pan AM on just about every level. I do not know of the CDM DAC can take the digits off the Sony player. Is the Sony Android based?
> 
> ...


 

 I'm just about sold. I have some questions though. If I were to use the single-ended line input, would I be able to use and reap the benefits of the balanced output? Some amplifiers allow this while others require a balanced source. I've also read through this thread and forgive me if this was already discussed but is the amplifier section a pure tube amplifier or is it still considered a hybrid? Would it be classified as Class A in terms of topology (though I'm impartial to Class A being better and whatever else)?
  
 I have no doubt the amplifier section would better the amplifier section of my iFi Micro iDSD (except in power) but I'm curious if the single ended input would limit the performance of the CDM's amplifier should I prefer my iDSD's DAC over the CDM's. 
  
 *edit* I do wish it was more powerful, at least enough my Alpha Dog with ease. 
  
 *edit* I've read it to be fully balanced. I'm assuming this means it has phase splitters past the single-ended input so it somewhat answers my first question. Also, I naturally would prefer a standalone portable tube amp but I have faith in ALO's ability to add an internal DAC that would pair well in a jiffy with its amp section should my iDSD not better the internal DAC or not synergise well with the amp section.


----------



## AxelCloris

vinnie r. said:


> Hi onlychild,
> 
> I should be able to do that - but keep in mind that I'll be showing a Vinnie Rossi LIO in a home audio room (with Harbeth speakers), not a headfi section of the show.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Vinnie,
  
 I'm interested to know if you're still thinking you'll have the CDM at AXPONA this weekend. I'd love to get a chance to listen since I didn't get the opportunity at CanJam.
  
 Thanks


----------



## CJG888

Will it be at SIAV tomorrow?


----------



## onlychild

Got a chance to listen to the CDM at the Redwine room (or should I say bathroom) at Axpona and lets just say I'm buying one as soon as it comes out.  Its the exact sound signature I like, very full, rich, with tons of detail and no harshness.  
  
 Note, I only ran it as a balanced amp (did not test the dac) from my RWAK240+.  Tested with Roxannes, balanced out.


----------



## gr8soundz

onlychild said:


>


 
  
 For some reason, I imagined the CDM was smaller and much more portable in size.
  
 Still want one despite the price but the size appears designed for home use. Maybe just small enough to be transportable.


----------



## audiofrk

Hello Ken and Hello Vinnie!!
  
 It was nice to see meet you at canjam.  Vinnie I have a couple of questions about your design.
  
 I remember a while back in the ak120 thread you where saying you wanted to try to make dap based of the wm8741 but you were having trouble sourcing a good volume pot.  Which pot are you using for the CDM?  Is it the ceramic volume pot from the rx?
  
 also why not use LiFEPO4 battery instead of a regular Li ion?


----------



## Vinnie R.

Hey guys,

 Thanks for visiting us at AXPONA - great to meet you in person!  Our room was a home audio room (Vinnie Rossi LIO + Harbeth speakers), but I'm glad I brought the ALO CDM prototype there for you to listen to privately in our "office" of our exhibit room.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


> Still want one despite the price but the size appears designed for home use. Maybe just small enough to be transportable.


 
  
 Hi gr8soundz,
  
 It's approx. the same size as the iPhone 6+ (but thicker).  You *should* be able to fit it in your pants pocket (as long as you are not into those tight, skinny jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  


> I remember a while back in the ak120 thread you where saying you wanted to try to make dap based of the wm8741 but you were having trouble sourcing a good volume pot.  Which pot are you using for the CDM?  Is it the ceramic volume pot from the rx?
> 
> also why not use LiFEPO4 battery instead of a regular Li ion?


 
  
 Hi audiofrk,
  
 We're using a good quality conductive plastic type volume pot for the CDM (not a typical carbon wiper pot). 
  
 As for the battery, getting a LiFePO4 battery pack with the same capacity would have been larger, and Ken's goal was essentially to keep
 the CDM's size to that of two iPhone 6+'s on top of each other.  So we decided on having a pack made using the original Panasonic 18650 cells
 (yes, the ones used in the Tesla Model S EV) - not the cheaper knock-off 18640 cells, as we want the pack to be durable.
  
  
 Cheers!
  
 Vinnie


----------



## onlychild

Hi Vinnie/Ken,

Are we closer to a confirmed release date?

Thx


----------



## Kerry W

I don't feel I have a lot to contribute here, but I did have a chance to have a bathroom audition of the CDM at AXPONA and take a couple of photos. I also had the privilege of meeting Vinnie quite briefly as there was quite a demand for his time. I also got to meet his wife Alexis and had quite an interesting conversation. Per Alexis, Vinnie has put his heart and soul into this amplifier and I for one think it shows, or perhaps tells. I auditioned with a AK120 stock playing AIFF files and LCD-2s. I feel the amp easily drove the Audeze headphones. I intend to purchase one of these amps.


----------



## DecentLevi

@Kerry W , I noticed you were only connecting this via analogue but it also has a wonderful DAC which activates if connected to a device via the USB input, and this is when it really sings. So with this connection method it uses it's own DAC instead of the one built into your device.


----------



## Kerry W

decentlevi said:


> @Kerry W
> , I noticed you were only connecting this via analogue but it also has a wonderful DAC which activates if connected to a device via the USB input, and this is when it really sings. So with this connection method it uses it's own DAC instead of the one built into your device.



Hi DecentLevi. I do hope to be able to take advantage the the DAC Vinnie designed. While I was at AXPONA I purchased a RWAK 240+ from a fellow Head- Fier with a balanced out, but I am unsure if that can go through the AK DAC before it goes out. I am relatively new to the portable audio and seem to doing a bit of learning as I go. Do you happen to know if the Vinnie modded AK 240 line out will take advantage of the CDM DAC? Would there be a cable that goes from the line out to the USB? Thank you for your observation.


----------



## AxelCloris

kerry w said:


> Hi DecentLevi. I do hope to be able to take advantage the the DAC Vinnie designed. While I was at AXPONA I purchased a RWAK 240+ from a fellow Head- Fier with a balanced out, but I am unsure if that can go through the AK DAC before it goes out. I am relatively new to the portable audio and seem to doing a bit of learning as I go. Do you happen to know if the Vinnie modded AK 240 line out will take advantage of the CDM DAC? Would there be a cable that goes from the line out to the USB? Thank you for your observation.


 
  
 Using the balanced out on the AK will only take advantage of the amp in the CDM. As far as I'm aware the AK240 doesn't allow digital out via USB. The only way to take advantage of the DAC in the ALO is to use its USB connection, the other inputs are for the amp only. But there's nothing wrong with feeding a beefy RWAK240+ into a great portable tube amp.
  
 Ken and Vinnie have pulled off something absolutely magical with the CDM and I'm anxiously awaiting the official launch so I can get one of my very own.


----------



## DecentLevi

The CDM (Continental Dual Mono) is a DAC / amp combo, each of which is bypassable depending on which input mode you use with it. A DAC is a sort of microchip that converts digital audio to analogue so that it can run through an analogue wire such as a headphone chord or RCA jacks. If you are connecting your device to the CDM via headphone jacks, then you are relying on the DAC of your device - using only the amp of the CDM. This method is for all intensive purposes less than optimal because you are not taking advantage of the DAC inside the CDM which is vastly superior to most portable DACs.
  
 On the other hand if you connect your device directly via USB cable, then the DAC on the CDM will be activated, resulting in an audio signal with amazing resolution, clarity, soundstage, etc. You would generally use a micro male to micro male USB cable to connect a portable device to the CDM. However this requires a drvice with a compatible driver, most likely a PC or a newer Android device. I'm fairly sure your portable media player wouldn't have this driver so you would be only using this is a spendy amp if with your device. I would rather recommend connecting the CDM to your music via USB cable from a normal cell phone with a newer Android version; unless of course with your laptop instead. I'm sure Vinnie or another member can help clarify things too.


----------



## DecentLevi

This is one of the few USB micro male to micro male cables I could find online. But first you should double check with the crew at Alo audio to see if your device is compatible with the CDM via USB cable or consider using an Android phone as your player. Enjoy


----------



## Kerry W

Thank you. After reviewing the AK 240 manual it appears to me that the USB port does not give a digital out. I will check with ALO though. 
Taking all things into consideration I imagine the player I have with Vinnie's mods and dual DACs with a true line out through the CDM should be pretty sweet. It would be nice to be able to compare the DACs though.


----------



## KB

onlychild said:


> Hi Vinnie/Ken,
> 
> Are we closer to a confirmed release date?
> 
> Thx


 

 Hey Guys,
  
 Thanks for stopping by and listening at AXPONA and the NY head-fi meet all.
  
 Onlychild, hang in there I should have a date soon, very close .. .more info soon.
  
 Thank you
  
 ken


----------



## azzid

Time to get my 3rd continental when this gets released


----------



## KB

Hey all,
  
 Just a heads up we will open pre sales at the end of this week and we are scheduled to start shipping in around 3 weeks or so. Please stand by, things are coming together nicely.
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## DecentLevi

I would love to have the new CDM, but money's so tight I may not be able to afford it for another year. Do you think the new CDM will still be around after a long time - or is this just a limited-production product?


----------



## AxelCloris

decentlevi said:


> I would love to have the new CDM, but money's so tight I may not be able to afford it for another year. Do you think the new CDM will still be around after a long time - or is this just a limited-production product?


 
  
 I certainly hope it's around for a while. What I heard at AXPONA was absolutely incredible and it would be a shame if this is only a limited-run production. I don't think that any of the components are out of production so it should be something that they can continue to produce for a while.


----------



## azzid

kb said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a heads up we will open pre sales at the end of this week and we are scheduled to start shipping in around 3 weeks or so. Please stand by, things are coming together nicely.
> 
> ...


 
 At last, this is the news I've been waiting for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Would really like to hear how it pairs with a t5p. Take my money!


----------



## KB

Hello all,

The per order of the CDM is now live!!

http://www.aloaudio.com/continental-dual-mono

Please reserve yours now and thank you very much!

Ken


----------



## DecentLevi

+1 to that! I just checked it out and Alo Audio has tons of new details about the CDM on their page - even some I didn't know yet after all this time and having tried it!
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/continental-dual-mono
  
 I just hope this won't be a limitied-run production. Is that right Vinnie and Ken?


----------



## audionewbi

I know this has been said before but I would have mind to see an amp alone of the same model without the DAC if it meant knocking off 400-500 USD from the device. From someone who uses DAP and is not planning to use this as a desktop unit the as good as it might be implemented is just not going to be used as often as it is deserved to be used.
  
 Is the output stage pure amp? How about the headphone out? On the site I read that the tube runs in Class A while the SS runs on class A/B, while both are great I wanted to know how does it work as it is a little confusing to me.


----------



## maricius

audionewbi said:


> I know this has been said before but I would have mind to see an amp alone of the same model without the DAC if it meant knocking off 400-500 USD from the device. From someone who uses DAP and is not planning to use this as a desktop unit the as good as it might be implemented is just not going to be used as often as it is deserved to be used.
> 
> Is the output stage pure amp? How about the headphone out? On the site I read that the tube runs in Class A while the SS runs on class A/B, while both are great I wanted to know how does it work as it is a little confusing to me.


 

 Tube section is Class A. Solid state section is Class AB. It is possible to have a Class A hybrid amplifier. In ALO's case it's like 3/4 Class A 1/4 Class B. Lineout is DAC to output stage. Headphone out is input -> tubes -> output stage. Using the internal DAC would just change input to "onboard DAC."
  
 I love how ALO is being honest about this. Do correct me if I'm making any errors.


----------



## onlychild

Ordered. 

Looking forward to trying this with the HE1000 I have coming in next week.


----------



## DecentLevi

onlychild said:


> Ordered.
> 
> Looking forward to trying this with the HE1000 I have coming in next week.


 
 Please let us know about your impressions once you get some time to try it. But you may want to take the pairing of the CDM with the HE-1000 lightly, because that's probably too hard of a can to drive. At least so much, I have seen the CDM to wonders for 50 and 250-ish ohm headphones, but maybe it drives much more too.


----------



## AxelCloris

Quote:


decentlevi said:


> Please let us know about your impressions once you get some time to try it. But you may want to take the pairing of the CDM with the HE-1000 lightly, because that's probably too hard of a can to drive. At least so much, I have seen the CDM to wonders for 50 and 250-ish ohm headphones, but maybe it drives much more too.


 
  
 Going off numbers alone the HE1000 is listed at 35 +/-5 ohm. Of course planars differ from dynamics in how they handle the power they're fed but I imagine the CDM should be able to drive the HE1000 reasonably well. To get a loudness of 110 dBSPL the HE1000 should only need around 100mW of power. The CDM gives 125mW into 32 ohm using the balanced output. Seems to me like it'll work just fine; assuming my math is correct, of course.
   
 Quote:


onlychild said:


> Ordered.
> 
> Looking forward to trying this with the HE1000 I have coming in next week.


 
  
 I'm going to try and pair the two as well.


----------



## mscott58

Might want to see if the glow from the CDM matches well with the new "Campfire"/ALO IEMs! 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/767131/campfire-audio-gather-around-alo-audios-new-venture-into-iems-and-headphones

Seriously I think this would be an awesome pairing seeing how well the Jupiters mate with the new Rx. 

Cheers


----------



## audionewbi

Those iem aren't cheap, price start from 500 to 2000 usd.


----------



## Dopaminer




----------



## j3tty

Due to the price. I'm out. I have the V2 w. Raytheons and the V3. The V3 was a step down in my opinion and this is just way out there in price. Again, going to wait on reviews but more than likely will pass on this one.


----------



## KB

The Continental Dual Mono enclosure starts out as a solid block of aluminum and is CNC'd down to the final parts. Each enclosure hogs up around 45mins on the CNC for just one part to be made. I just wanted to share with all the process we went through in order to achieve the design goals, no expense was spared to make the CDM. The enclosures are truly aerospace grade quality parts.
  
 The example below was pulled off the mill 75% through the process.
  
 Ken
  
  
  
  
  
​ ​


----------



## KB

decentlevi said:


> +1 to that! I just checked it out and Alo Audio has tons of new details about the CDM on their page - even some I didn't know yet after all this time and having tried it!
> 
> http://www.aloaudio.com/continental-dual-mono
> 
> I just hope this won't be a limitied-run production. Is that right Vinnie and Ken?


 
  
 Levi,
  
 We plan to have the CDM around for some time.. so no not a limited run item.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## gr8soundz

How durable is the see through "glass" and what is it made of?
  
 Also, will Alo have any special cases for the CDM such as for transport or stacking?


----------



## KB

gr8soundz said:


> How durable is the see through "glass" and what is it made of?
> 
> Also, will Alo have any special cases for the CDM such as for transport or stacking?


 
  
 We went all out also on the glass and it is certified Gorilla Glass, so better than tempered again no expense was spared. Yes it will still break but you have to really whack it with something hard.
  
 We are including large and small ALO silicone straps for making your stacked rig, no case is yet on the horizon. We expanded the side vent holes but still the case needs to breathe and the tubes do get warm.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## audionewbi

I think a case defeats the purpose of having such a nice case.

I still hope you guys consider a stand alone amp.


----------



## gr8soundz

audionewbi said:


> I think a case defeats the purpose of having such a nice case.
> 
> I still hope you guys consider a stand alone amp.


 
  
 I only meant a case for use on the go. For home use, I agree, no case needed; show off the milled casing and glowing tubes.
  
 Not a fan of rubber bands (or straps) as they can get in the way of using a stack plus you'd have to put the amp or stack inside something else to take it with you.
  
 Devices like the CDW are niche and it's always hard to find a perfect case. But, at $1495, I figured Alo would go the extra mile on accessories too.


----------



## audionewbi

It might get too warm, a carry case to protect it is a good idea but while having it on maybe not so much.


----------



## gr8soundz

audionewbi said:


> It might get too warm, a carry case to protect it is a good idea but while having it on maybe not so much.


 
  
 You're right. I always think of small gear needing a proper case and, despite wanting a portable tube amp, I forget how hot tubes can get.
  
 Even with openings for the tube vents (on both the CDM and a case) the metal might still get too hot.
  
 edit: Although it'd be a shame not to protect the CDM's apparently beautiful finish if used on the go.


----------



## money4me247

@KB, appreciate the updates and insights on the manufacturing process. always enjoyable to read that kind of stuff from companies.


----------



## audionewbi

As a friend said to me once if the tub me amp is not running hot it is working right.

He is not a believer of portable tube amp but that is him.


----------



## KB

audionewbi said:


> As a friend said to me once if the tub me amp is not running hot it is working right.
> 
> He is not a believer of portable tube amp but that is him.


 

 Audionewbi,
  
 Thank you for your input on a no DAC version of the CDM. I honor my head-fi friends suggestions, what do you think about a single 6111 tube version, no DAC, but a lot smaller than the CDM? Just a thought. Were pretty exhausted and broke  after making the CDM but are always looking forward.
  
 The real beauty with the design of the CDM is its lack of a step up transformer, this is huge. It allows for the virtually no tube microphonics, no tube "ping" and more importantly as vastly smoother less grainy sound than a more traditional design.
  
 Yes no doubt the CDM gets hot but all the parts are well rated to run in these temps. Also the enclosure gets hot but that is what is it design to do, remove the heat from the PCB.
  
 Ok so we are really looking forward to shipping the CDMs, we are assembling them now 
  
 Ken


----------



## audionewbi

To that I say bring it on sir.

I am just waiting for my CC bill to clear, I am getting the CDM for sure.


----------



## KB

audionewbi said:


> To that I say bring it on sir.
> 
> I am just waiting for my CC bill to clear, I am getting the CDM for sure.


 
  
 Rodger that.
  
 I forgot to mention that we will have the unpopulated tube boards available for all who wants to use their own tube, we are working on the list of triode pencil tubes that will roll with the CDM. Also I have a number of Raytheon 6111s pre installed on these boards. The case is easy to open, I will work on detailed instructions on how to roll your own tubes, how to safely disassemble the CDM enclosure to change your tubes etc....
  

  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## goldendarko

Tube rolling on a portable amp? So this is what the future looks like...


----------



## DecentLevi

That's a totally kickin' idea. I actually thought of that (first? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) a few months ago but didn't want to burden you with too many questions. I've tried the stock tubes and it was wonderful, but yes @KB I think we would really value that if you do go ahead and do some research and post a list of which tubes are available to roll with the CDM, then post the swapping instructions here or maybe to our product registration emails also... when you have time anytime. Thanks


----------



## Dopaminer

goldendarko said:


> Tube rolling on a portable amp? So this is what the future looks like...


 

 The future is here already, it seems, and shipping soon.  
  
 The CDM was the single most impressive item I demo`d at the big Tokyo show last weekend.  With a brief listen on my UM Mavericks, I had a clear impression I was hearing something significantly good; better than the output from my AK120ii.  The build quality is astonishing and the raw aluminum version scratches some aesthetic itch . . .    
  
 I can`t wait to get one.


----------



## maricius

I don't know if I read it somewhere or if I heard it from the local dealer but I knew the CDM would allow for tube-rolling. Upon researching yesterday however, there doesn't seem to be much literature on these subminiature tubes. Most ebay sellers also sell in bulk. I wonder what a grail 6111 would look or sound like.

Also, if you do plan on the single 6111 standalone tube, you better make it sound significantly better than the CLAT6111. Both the CDM and the Continental V4 should raise the bar on their respective price ranges just as the RX did. Amazing amplifier by the way but I couldn't buy it in anticipation for the CDM… and because I also heard the significantly more expensive MASS kobo 395. Lastly, speaking of Japanese amplifers, I understand the DAC is adding costs but at that price range, I'd expect performance close to or better than the Analog Squared Paper amplifiers, maybe the TUR-06 as they're both hybrids.


----------



## gr8soundz

Question for Ken @KB / ALO Audio (would PM but others may need this info if you have it):
  
*What is the pinout config for the 2.5mm balanced in/out?* Is it standard (from tip to sleeve) L+/R+/L-/R- or something else like the A&K players?
  
 I'm currently having some custom cables made and may get an adapter for the CDM in case I'm able get one..


----------



## KB

gr8soundz said:


> Question for Ken @KB / ALO Audio (would PM but others may need this info if you have it):
> 
> *What is the pinout config for the 2.5mm balanced in/out?* Is it standard (from tip to sleeve) L+/R+/L-/R- or something else like the A&K players?
> 
> I'm currently having some custom cables made and may get an adapter for the CDM in case I'm able get one..


 
  
 HI all,
  
 So the pin out is the same as what iRiver is using for their amps, so yes.
  
 Update on progress - so it looks like we are going to be delayed a week or so on the release. The boards are coming off the production line a lot slower that we had anticipated so we are not looking at mid to late June. I apologize for the delay. I will keep everyone updated.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## audionewbi

Better for me


----------



## gr8soundz

Checked the specs at aloaudio.com: says no power transmitted over usb (good for the sound quality) but no mention of the battery life.
  
 Also hard to tell how well the CDM can (if at all) drive headphones that require a bit of power. Specs appear better for iems rather than full-size headphones.


----------



## KB

gr8soundz said:


> Checked the specs at aloaudio.com: says no power transmitted over usb (good for the sound quality) but no mention of the battery life.
> 
> Also hard to tell how well the CDM can (if at all) drive headphones that require a bit of power. Specs appear better for iems rather than full-size headphones.


 

 HI Gr8soundz
  
 Battery life is about 7 hours, a little less when using the DAC. Batteries are use replaceable and we will carry the cells for all.
  
 Regarding the headphone drive question, its true, IEMs will be a big benefactor for the CDM. But the CDM will drive most cans nicely also it is VERY important to note that the balanced out headphone stage does sound better than the single ended headphone out stage. I say this because personally I have not heard much difference in most portables balanced out stage vs SE. Here is the important thing, the balanced of the CDM is going to be about +4 dB vs the SE, so if you have harder to drive cans your going to want to really take advantage of the awesome balanced out stage in the CDM.
  
 We will be making tinsel wire balanced cables as well as a SXC 2.5mm to 2.5mm interconnect  We will keep the retail as low as possible.
  
 Thanks for asking your questions this was good to note.
  
 Ken


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> HI Gr8soundz
> 
> Battery life is about 7 hours, a little less when using the DAC. Batteries are use replaceable and we will carry the cells for all.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the info Ken.
  
 7 hours is ok (same as many other portables despite the tubes; won't be unplugged too often and I know the battery is also there for more linear power).
  
 I recently picked up a discounted Ponoplayer and balanced definitely makes a difference when done properly. Because of that, I'm now going all balanced (having cables made) but the max balanced output is shown as 145mW for the CDM.
  
 I realize specs may not give the whole real-time picture but, as I don't use IEMs and was unable to attend a meet to hear the CDM in person, I'm concerned how well it could drive something like an Ether (or similar over-ear) even in balanced mode.
  
 I'll have a separate desktop amp soon but it wouldn't make much sense to use the CDM bypassing the tube output.


----------



## stevencg

Anyone had a chance to compare the Hugo, alo CDM and the upcoming woo WA8?
  
 I am looking to buy a hugo to drive my HD800's. However I might wait till the CDM gets released.


----------



## maricius

stevencg said:


> Anyone had a chance to compare the Hugo, alo CDM and the upcoming woo WA8?
> 
> I am looking to buy a hugo to drive my HD800's. However I might wait till the CDM gets released.


 

 I read a few comparisons with the Hugo in the CanJam threads. The Hugo obviously was better when comparing DACs but the amp section of the CDM was, no contest, better than the Hugo's. As a whole product, it was said to be competitive with the Hugo and not an "almost there" product.


----------



## AxelCloris

stevencg said:


> Anyone had a chance to compare the Hugo, alo CDM and the upcoming woo WA8?
> 
> I am looking to buy a hugo to drive my HD800's. However I might wait till the CDM gets released.


 
  
 I listened to both tube combos at AXPONA and I fell in love with the CDM almost instantly. I enjoyed the WA8 but it's still a prototype and they hadn't selected which DAC they're going to use so the one I heard at the show didn't have the implementation fine-tuned. It's impossible to compare the two at the moment since the WA8 isn't what we'll see in production where as the CDM was a release candidate version.
  
 I'll be using a CDM with the HE1000 eventually. Dunno how it would pair with the HD800 but I'd think you need a bit more power to really push them.


----------



## goldendarko

Will the CDM power the HE1000? They need quite a bit of juice and based on specs alone I would say the CDM doesn't have it


----------



## AxelCloris

Stealing from an earlier post in the thread: "Going off numbers alone the HE1000 is listed at 35 +/-5 ohm. Of course planars differ from dynamics in how they handle the power they're fed but I imagine the CDM should be able to drive the HE1000 reasonably well. To get a loudness of 110 dBSPL the HE1000 should only need around 100mW of power. The CDM gives 125mW into 32 ohm using the balanced output. Seems to me like it'll work just fine; assuming my math is correct, of course."
  
 It probably won't get as loud as some would prefer but I don't see why it can't be a great pairing.


----------



## money4me247

axelcloris said:


> Stealing from an earlier post in the thread: "Going off numbers alone the HE1000 is listed at 35 +/-5 ohm. Of course planars differ from dynamics in how they handle the power they're fed but I imagine the CDM should be able to drive the HE1000 reasonably well. To get a loudness of 110 dBSPL the HE1000 should only need around 100mW of power. The CDM gives 125mW into 32 ohm using the balanced output. Seems to me like it'll work just fine; assuming my math is correct, of course."
> 
> It probably won't get as loud as some would prefer but I don't see why it can't be a great pairing.


 
 hey @AxelCloris, your math is indeed correct and it should be more than technically capable judging by the specs & calculations. But just do note that Dr. Fang did state that the Hugo at 600mW into 32 ohms wasn't an adequate pairing for the HE-1000 and won't really bring out its full potential. Now I don't know what he meant by that specifically, but perhaps you would want to ask  just an friendly fyi


----------



## AxelCloris

money4me247 said:


> hey @AxelCloris, your math is indeed correct and it should be more than technically capable judging by the specs & calculations. But just do note that Dr. Fang did state that the Hugo at 600mW into 32 ohms wasn't an adequate pairing for the HE-1000 and won't really bring out its full potential. Now I don't know what he meant by that specifically, but perhaps you would want to ask  just an friendly fyi


 
  
 Hmm, I missed his comment on the Hugo. I didn't expect the CDM would be able to drive the HE1000 to its full potential but I was at hoping the CDM would get fairly close.
  
 Either way it won't stop me from buying one and trying, it's one hell of a transportable system. The CDM made my 1964-Q sing in a way I'd never heard before.


----------



## Vinnie R.

gr8soundz said:


> I realize specs may not give the whole real-time picture but, as I don't use IEMs and was unable to attend a meet to hear the CDM in person, I'm concerned how well it could drive something like an Ether (or similar over-ear) even in balanced mode.
> 
> I'll have a separate desktop amp soon but it wouldn't make much sense to use the CDM bypassing the tube output.


 
  
 Hi gr8soundz,
  
 The CDM works great with the Ether (we tested at the last NY Headfi Meet) - it plays them loud and clean (definitely go balanced out for best results)!
  
  


> Will the CDM power the HE1000? They need quite a bit of juice and based on specs alone I would say the CDM doesn't have it


 
  
 Hi Goldendarko,
  
 Ken / I will need to test this combo in the future - hopefully at the Newport Beach show this weekend!
  
 I do expect CDM will do a good job with the HE1000, but I'd like to hear the combo myself to confirm.
  
 In terms of driving HE1000 to "full potential" - I guess it really comes down to how loud you want to listen.  At the shows I can
 hear some guys playing so loudly that it sounds like they are playing computer speakers on their head... from across the room!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 - Vinnie


----------



## money4me247

axelcloris said:


> Hmm, I missed his comment on the Hugo. I didn't expect the CDM would be able to drive the HE1000 to its full potential but I was at hoping the CDM would get fairly close.
> 
> Either way it won't stop me from buying one and trying, it's one hell of a transportable system. The CDM made my 1964-Q sing in a way I'd never heard before.




ya, i think u'll be fine honestly. just wanted to give u a headsup. lookin forward to seeing ur impressions on that combination!


----------



## stevencg

Was there any hiss with the amp? I have the "international +" and there is some slight noise. Not really noticable but it's there.


----------



## onlychild

No hiss at all with my Roxannes when I tested it at Axpona


----------



## onlychild

Any impressions from the Newport Beach show with the CDM and HE1k?


----------



## Earbones

It certainly looks nice, but I think it's a non-starter... It's simply too money much for what it is.
  
 I don't mean to belittle the efforts of the ALO crew or insinuate that they are price-gouging... I'm sure it's priced in a manner that makes sense to them in terms of how much time and work went into production.
  
 It's just that the competition is so stiff right now. Portable DAC/amps are in a bit of a golden age presently... It's an embarrassment of riches for consumers. IFI's recent Micro iDSD, for instance, which is a true Hugo competitor, is priced at $499. OPPO's new HA2, which offers serious high-end sound that would have cost upwards of a thousand dollars had it been released just a few years ago, is priced at just $299. The Reseonessence Labs Herus+ is another DAC/amp that offers true reference portable sound. It's made in Canada, and runs just $425. And there are many others.
  
 I understand the appeal of Made In America... I try and buy domestic products whenever feasible. But assuming a best-case scenario where the Dual Mono can equal the sound of, say, the Micro iDSD, I wonder if people will be willing to pay three times the price for the distinction of domestic manufacture.


----------



## sonickarma

My money is waiting for this, if someone can tell me if its a 'Hugo' Slayer!
  
 Thanks


----------



## mscott58

earbones said:


> It certainly looks nice, but I think it's a non-starter... It's simply too money much for what it is.


 
 Not to belittle your point, but the statement above seems really subjective and unique to the individual, especially if you have never heard the CDM. 
  
 True there are a lot of good options out these days, but _"too much money for what it is"_ truly is the decision of the individual. 
  
 Kind of makes me think of automobiles. Yes, a Ferrari is a car and a Toyota is a car. Both get you from one place to the other - the are the same "what", so to speak. Are they the same? No. Is the Ferrari too much money? For most, yes. Would you ever confuse one for the other? Hope not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is the Ferrari a bad deal because the recent Corvettes are really good (especially the Z06)? Again, depends on what you are looking for. 
  
 Could the CDM be too much money for a specific person compared to the other options available to them? Sure. Is it "too much money for what it is" overall, nope - depends on the person. 
  
 Sorry, just had to vent a bit. Also if inferred in the statement was the phrase "for me" (as in "its simply too much money for what it is _for me_")  then no worries. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## DecentLevi

@Earbones, I encourage you to try the CDM and then you will realise how much of a rare maverick this truly is. This portable tube amp was able to give a 3D holographic soundstage and 'wake up' several headphones I have had for years, in an amazing way I have never heard before. All of the other DAC/amps you compared this to are *irrelevant *- are any of them a tube amp? Do any of them have all of these as well: balanced in/out, option for amp only + DAC/only, gain switch, well implemented Wolfson DAC... and made in the U.S.?
  
You are the one trying to spin this negatively into a "ohh this is worth more because it's made in the US" thing and I for one, think we don't want to hear any more of that! There are rules on Head-Fi against endorsing products you haven't tried yet, and I would recon that you are violating something by talking down on something you haven't tried as well. It is not the most expensive either, as the Woo Audio WA8 and the Chord Hugo are about $1k more.


----------



## Ultrainferno

> There are rules on Head-Fi against endorsing products you haven't tried yet,


 
  
 Oh my, you could close 75% of threads on Head Fi if that's the rule
 The fun thing is those people even go against those who actually have the unit, cause they have read that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I hope I'll have a CDM with me soon to compare to the Hugo but I expect a different sound, to me the CDM and Hugo aren't necessarily competitors.


----------



## AxelCloris

@moedawg140 was at THE Show and I know he did a pairing with the HE1000 and CDM. I'll see if I can convince him to come share his thoughts on the thread so I'm not simply regurgitating what he told me.
  
 Come on Moe, you know you wanna!


----------



## mscott58

ultrainferno said:


> The fun thing is those people even go against those who actually have the unit, cause they have read that...


 
 Great point Ultra! 
  
 Owning both the LCD-3F and the K-10 I kind of relish the converts who say something like _"I always thought it was stupid to spend so much on a (headphone/IEM) until I actually heard it, and now I know what people are talking about..."_
  
 Cheers all


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> @moedawg140 was at THE Show and I know he did a pairing with the HE1000 and CDM. I'll see if I can convince him to come share his thoughts on the thread so I'm not simply regurgitating what he told me.
> 
> Come on Moe, you know you wanna!


 
  
 Even though I did not listen to the HE1000 (my beta unit) with the ALO CDM, what I did hear out of the CDM was my SE846 + SCS + Ted Allen's FBI Reference Silver Litz with low gain, and the HD800 + ALO custom cable with high gain.  They both sounded smooth, yet detailed.  Nice tonality, with an enveloping presentation.  Also, my question to ALO was if the tubes were able to be changed, and they confirmed that the tubes would be changeable.  I can really see CDM owners going to town with tube rolling to dial in their favorite sound signature.  With regards to the price, that would be up to the individual.  Looks alone, and especially in the contrasting black with see-through componentry version, may be very enticing to purchase regardless of the asking price - especially if it isn't individually perceived as being _too_ expensive. 
  
 I believe that the CDM will be able to power the HE1000 easily.  The HD800 isn't the easiest headphone to drive, and the HE1000 in my opinion isn't more difficult to drive than the HD800 - the CDM handled the HD800 easily, as I turned up the gain/volume on the CDM just to test how loud the HD800 could get, and the CDM powered it to blistering levels.
  
 The ALO CDM at T.H.E. Show, Newport:


----------



## money4me247

+1 at the posting directly above me. whether pricing seems too expensive or not is really subject to the individual.
  
 I do think people do appreciate hearing about viable alternatives in different price ranges that attempt to offer a similar feature set. however, it is really hard to make an accurate judgement whether something is overpriced or not until after spending a lot of time owning the item and judging for yourself.
  
 at this time, the thing that interests me the most here is sonic impressions. this item is actually priced out of my personal reach atm, but I still enjoy reading well-written impressions on gear that I am interested in.


----------



## moedawg140

money4me247 said:


> +1 at the posting directly above me. whether pricing seems too expensive or not is really subject to the individual.
> 
> I do think people do appreciate hearing about viable alternatives in different price ranges that attempt to offer a similar feature set. however, it is really hard to make an accurate judgement whether something is overpriced or not until after spending a lot of time owning the item and judging for yourself.
> 
> at this time, the thing that interests me the most here is sonic impressions. this item is actually priced out of my personal reach atm, but I still enjoy reading well-written impressions on gear that I am interested in.


 
  
 I agree, it's all about judging for yourself whether something is overpriced or not after spending time with it (could be a few minutes, or an extended listen to arrive at the individual conclusion).  I like reading impressions (either a blurb, dissertation written amount or anywhere in between), but no matter what anyone writes, the best determining factor will be what the individual considers as best for their needs after trying out the particular gear themselves.  Since everyone hears differently, and uses various setups such as universal different material and length tips, custom sleeves, different custom material and lengths and different model and inherent sound signature C/IEMs - different pads, mods, and different model and inherent sound signature headphones - different model DACs/DAPs/amps/sources, and the list goes on and on, listening to the audio equipment yourself will be the ultimate method to find out what synergizes, sounds and feels the best - yourself.  Attending a show is a great way to audition equipment that one may be interested in.  Also asking a friend to borrow gear that may be of interest is another way to go.  For those that can not attend shows or obtain certain gear, impressions are great, but nothing will hold more weight than what you have personally listened to yourself.
  





 (sparkling water in my glass)


----------



## DecentLevi

Moe, what were you guys using for a transport and connection into the CDM? It looks like a micro-USB input for a digital transport (the best way because then you can take advantage of its' DAC as well). You said some positive sounds on the CDM, but what was your overall reaction - did spark an interested in you, or just good enough to give it the thumbs up and then walk away? But I'll never forget anyway how well it powered low impedance 32 & 50-ohm cans. Amazing it gels with the HD 800 too!
  
 Also guys thanks for being supportive about my comment about the 2nd poster on this page. And I just want to say to 'Earbones' himself: I didn't mean to come across as an angry-ninja or anything, it's just that your comment sort of struck a nerve with me from posting disapproval on something you haven't tried. It does seem that most of us agree about trying a product first before knocking it down though, but anyway no worries, I'm not gonna say anything more on the topic.


----------



## moedawg140

decentlevi said:


> Moe, what were you guys using for a transport and connection into the CDM? It looks like a micro-USB input for a digital transport (the best way because then you can take advantage of its' DAC as well). You said some positive sounds on the CDM, but what was your overall reaction - did spark an interested in you, or just good enough to give it the thumbs up and then walk away? But I'll never forget anyway how well it powered low impedance 32 & 50-ohm cans. Amazing it gels with the HD 800 too!...


 
  
 Great questions!  I tried using my iPhone 6 connected to the CCK to the USB hub to the CDM, and it kept cutting off (pausing automatically) each time I pressed play, in Spotify and native Music applications.  The ALO lady's iPhone 6 worked without any problems, though.  Very interesting.  The ALO male rep quipped that it was Apple/iPhone's fault.  No worries either way, since I listened to the CDM specifically for AxelCloris.
  
 As for my overall reaction, I am not in the market for an amp.  I could see how someone who likes amps could come to love the CDM.  I will be using my Questyle QP1 (will own in a couple of weeks) as my "amp" since it powers my HE1000 (beta version) fairly well (emits more volume than my iPhone 6).  I'll go more into detail with how the HE1000 pairs with various DAPs (that I listed) in the Official HE1000 Impressions Thread in the near future.


----------



## prot

earbones said:


> It certainly looks nice, but I think it's a non-starter... It's simply too money much for what it is.
> ...




What did you expect from a company that sells $1000 wires ?

Long time lurker around here cause I wanna buy such a transportable and this is pretty close to my dream device. But I disagree with the 'you cant say it's overpriced without hearing it' mantra. Yes I can. I can look at the BOM and see cheap $10 tubes, a cheap Dac chip that is well known and widely used and the rest adds up to about $100 .. lets be generous and say $200. And the difference up to $1500 is called overprice in my book. 

But maybe I'm wrong. So pls tell me what do you think justifies the price ? At least the hugo (another overpriced device if you ask me) contains non-standard chips, lots of custom software, etc. This is just a standard small tube Dac. Looks indeed very good and seems well built and ppl seem happy with the sound ...but still...


----------



## KB

prot said:


> What did you expect from a company that sells $1000 wires ?
> 
> Long time lurker around here cause I wanna buy such a transportable and this is pretty close to my dream device. But I disagree with the 'you cant say it's overpriced without hearing it' mantra. Yes I can. I can look at the BOM and see cheap $10 tubes, a cheap Dac chip that is well known and widely used and the rest adds up to about $100 .. lets be generous and say $200. And the difference up to $1500 is called overprice in my book.
> 
> But maybe I'm wrong. So pls tell me what do you think justifies the price ? At least the hugo (another overpriced device if you ask me) contains non-standard chips, lots of custom software, etc. This is just a standard small tube Dac. Looks indeed very good and seems well built and ppl seem happy with the sound ...but still...


 
  
 Hey Guys,
  
 Good discussion back and fourth, its all good. The CDM is not for everyone I totally understand that and its ok. I do have a couple of points here;
  
 I am going to say that from a someone that has been doing this business for a long time now I will have to disagree with the notion that you can just add up the BOM parts and say that is what it should cost. Sorry that is not fair and I can say that there has been so much sweat, heart and tears in this product. I dont want to get into a list of what needs to happen to bring something like the CDM to market. However I know for a fact that Vinnie alone has racked up 1000s of hours working on the amp, not to mention his life's accumulated work in electronic engineering specifically in analog and digital audio. Vinnie's level of expertise in this really is world class and personally I am extremely fortunate to have his assistance and flat out wizardly EE knowledge on the CDM. To say that there is nothing custom in the CDM, I think Vinnie would say otherwise  This business is not easy and there are many many risks also, its is incredibly challenging and difficult. However this is my dream job and I cant think of anything other I would want to do, Vinnie and I are both so passionate about the things we make. Yes we need to make a profit to stay in business this is true but its by no means what I put first in my priorities, my number one priority it to make the most awesome product as possible. Anyone who knows me knows this to be true.
  
 For those who are unhappy with the retail price of the CDM I officially note and acknowledge your concern and would like to see this thread move past the MSRP.
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken


----------



## Earbones

decentlevi said:


> @Earbones, I encourage you to try the CDM and then you will realise how much of a rare maverick this truly is. This portable tube amp was able to give a 3D holographic soundstage and 'wake up' several headphones I have had for years, in an amazing way I have never heard before. All of the other DAC/amps you compared this to are *irrelevant *- are any of them a tube amp? Do any of them have all of these as well: balanced in/out, option for amp only + DAC/only, gain switch, well implemented Wolfson DAC... and made in the U.S.?
> 
> You are the one trying to spin this negatively into a "ohh this is worth more because it's made in the US" thing and I for one, think we don't want to hear any more of that! There are rules on Head-Fi against endorsing products you haven't tried yet, and I would recon that you are violating something by talking down on something you haven't tried as well. It is not the most expensive either, as the Woo Audio WA8 and the Chord Hugo are about $1k more.


 

 I was with you until the second paragraph. You're more than welcome to debate points all day... I still maintain there are many options available that offer serious reference sound for far less. If you'd like to argue that statement, go for it. I enjoy a good civil back and forth, maybe I'll learn something, maybe you will. Either way, as consumers, we both win from such discourse.
  
 However insinuating that I should somehow be censured is creepy. And frankly, it raises questions concerning your objectivity on the matter.
  
 I have nothing against ALO, nor this particular device. In fact, based on my experience with their products, I expect it sounds fantastic. As another poster mentioned cars, I'll take the reigns on that example... I bet it sounds like a Ferrari. But my point is, there are a _lot_ of Ferraris on the market now. And many of the new ones are priced like Toyotas. No matter how superb the Dual Mono sounds, the fact remains that the Micro iDSD is an honest Hugo competitor, and costs $499. That and the other recent low-priced reference options will be tough competitors to beat. So when I said I believe it's a non-starter, it was from a standpoint of objectivity... I don't own a portable audio company, I have no dog in that fight. I'm just a consumer looking at all these available options, and speculating on how something priced at two or three times them is going to fare.
  
 May I ask how you are being objective when you insinuate that a consumer who observes the market and voices an opinion on the cost of a new product should be censured?
  
  


kb said:


> For those who are unhappy with the retail price of the CDM I officially note and acknowledge your concern and would like to see this thread move past the MSRP.





  
 Ken, I think it's a valid point of conversation. And I don't think it's about people being happy or unhappy with the pricing of the Dual Mono. I wasn't unhappy with the pricing of the Hugo a few years back, and it's double the price of the Dual Mono. The Chord just didn't have the glut of competition at the time.
  
 As this is an audiophile forum, you're going to find a lot of people who will spend vast sums of money on something, if that something is what it takes to create their own little nirvana of sound. Threads such as these are essentially virtual expos. Consumers are introduced to a new option, and then the positives and negatives are weighed. Some people resolve to buy, others to pass. Obviously, it's nowhere near as optimal as an audition in a store, but for many who live in areas without specialty audiophile stores, it's what's available. Shoot, I live in a major city in the US, and yet for most portable audiophile solutions, I am forced to order on faith based on these "virtual expos"... On this site and others.
  
 Anyway, as the merits are examined, of course pricing is discussed. As it would be at an actual expo. I understand that it's disheartening to hear people who don't have the insight to the enormous amount of blood, sweat, and tears that went into the project callously state that there cheaper competitors available, and I emphasize, but that's the nature of the beast, isn't it? However the Dual Mono plays out for you guys, I have been and remain a fan of the ALO sound.


----------



## DecentLevi

To try & "censor", as you put it, somebody who comes out of the blue voicing their opinion on something being overpriced, was more of an effort to keep things positive around here - I have no financial gain of promoting the CDM but don't want to cast a shadow over those who are considering this little gem that could give such a genuinely great result.
  
 That being said, wanting to keep this thread a 'happy place' I would just like to close on the topic (for my part anyway) to point out that many specialty items - whether art, music, soivineers or other hobby items - are worth more than just the sum of their individual pieces, but true value is in the eye of the beholder - and especially with audiophile equipment, there are many values that are "cost no object". Even if the price is out of reach for now, a passionate enough consumer will find a way to eventually afford it as the price has no bearing on the value it personally brings to them.
  
 PS- good point about being in a major city where there are still no options for audiophile gear that can be easily found. We live in a corporate world where commercial / pop-culture dictates what music and audio brands should sound good only "because the famous people" or "because most people" use/listen to it, until most people actually believe it and don't know any better... constantly pushing truly good audio products and music underground.


----------



## prot

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good discussion back and fourth, its all good. The CDM is not for everyone I totally understand that and its ok. I do have a couple of points here;
> 
> ...




Many thanks for the fast answer. 
It was surely *not* my intention to suggest that the BOM should be the price .. there are many other costs to cover on top of that. But same as sure, 10x the BOM is overprice in my book. 

It is of course your right to price & sell this as a sort of gucci-dac but it is also my right to be unhappy about it (sorry decentlevi, some of us are not in a 'happy place' and dont think we should be censored for that). Would've considered this under $1000 and probably pre-ordered at what I consider to be the fair price: about half of the current one. This may be a minority/singular opinion around here but I dont think it's unjustified and still havent seen any counter arguments. 

Anyway. To end up on a somewhat more positive note, I'd really like to see some direct comparisons with similar devices like the ifi dsd micro, the wa7 fireflies, the odac combo and any other portable/transportable dac-amp combos .. and even some of the more powerful DAPs in the $500-1500 range.
If it is indeed *much* better than it's rivals (primarily idsd micro for me), who knows, maybe I'll reconsider and buy it after all.. it's still the closest to my ideal device (btw, would've been there if it was end-to-end balanced with dual dac-chips and maybe dsd128 too)


----------



## sonickarma

Any impressions of how it sounds?


----------



## DecentLevi

sonickarma said:


> Any impressions of how it sounds?


 
 I'm not sure if this was meant as a joke or not. Some of the impressions of it are on Page 1 & page 12 (clickable links). Oh also I forgot to mention I have did a slightly better review of it here on the DAC thread.
  
 I highly recommend checking out the other pages of this thread - there's some really rare / useful insider information here from the designers.


----------



## sonickarma

decentlevi said:


> I'm not sure if this was meant as a joke or not. Some of the impressions of it are on Page 1 & page 12 (clickable links). Oh also I forgot to mention I have did a slightly better review of it here on the DAC thread.
> 
> I highly recommend checking out the other pages of this thread - there's some really rare / useful insider information here from the designers.




It was half a joke but thanks for the info, i was also looking for comparisons to other portable dac/amp set ups from a sound comparision view.

I like hugo, tera and aurender flow so want to know if this would add to the rig equation in a positive way.


----------



## DecentLevi

I tried Aurender Flow - it was on the table just next to the Alo Audio table at SoCam CanJam. Although it was just a brief try, nothing stood out with the Flow to keep my interest longer than maybe 5 seconds, but the CDM took me to a whole other dimension.


----------



## prot

sonickarma said:


> It was half a joke but thanks for the info, i was also looking for comparisons to other portable dac/amp set ups from a sound comparision view.
> 
> I like hugo, tera and aurender flow so want to know if this would add to the rig equation in a positive way.




Direct and detailed comparisons would be very useful. There are many "it sounds this & that good" posts everywhere but for some reason there is almost no comparison.


----------



## KB

I started a CDM tube rolling thread here;
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/770307/continental-dual-mono-tube-rolling-tread
  
 More to follow.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

Also all the people who pre-ordered I apologize for the delay in shipping your CDM. As consolation for being so patient I am going to include a free set of NOS Raytheon or green print Philips tubes ready made on the tube board for you with your CDM.
  
 We are waiting for the custom cases we have ordered.
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken


----------



## onlychild

Hey Ken/Vinnie,

Did you guys get a chance to pair the CDM with the HE1K at the Newport show? Any impressions?

Thx


----------



## Vinnie R.

onlychild said:


> Hey Ken/Vinnie,
> 
> Did you guys get a chance to pair the CDM with the HE1K at the Newport show? Any impressions?
> 
> Thx


 
  
 Hi onlychild,
  
 I think Ken had a chance to, but only with the SE output (he didn't have the 2.5mm TRRS to 4-pin XLR adapter cable on hand), and he said it drove them but
 the added gain of the BAL output stage of the CDM would have been even better.
  
 I would expect the CDM's BAL output to also do a fine job! 
 NOTE:  If you love to play at very loud levels (bad for your hearing, but I know some do it anyway), you *might* want more power.  Otherwise, should be a killer pairing and the
 rich, seductive sound of the CDM will come through with the HE1000s - as will the big soundstage that it offers.  Really nice headphone! 
  
 Even easier to drive and also mighty impressive sounding are Mr. Speakers ETHER headphones.  Either headphone with the CDM will have major transportable drool factor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Vinnie


----------



## youkeum

it looks big, and beautiful. it's very hard to me to choose between DAP and CDM. if I choose DAP, that might be zx2 cause I love streaming. but the CDM+iphone combo also looks great i think. give me some advice guys!


----------



## AxelCloris

youkeum said:


> it looks big, and beautiful. it's very hard to me to choose between DAP and CDM. if I choose DAP, that might be zx2 cause I love streaming. but the CDM+iphone combo also looks great i think. give me some advice guys!


 
  




  
 I have a new DAP on the way and I'm also waiting for the CDM. I say grab one then build up funds for the other!


----------



## azzid

kb said:


> Also all the people who pre-ordered I apologize for the delay in shipping your CDM. As consolation for being so patient I am going to include a free set of NOS Raytheon or green print Philips tubes ready made on the tube board for you with your CDM.
> 
> We are waiting for the custom cases we have ordered.
> 
> ...


 

 This got me more excited!


----------



## prot

youkeum said:


> it looks big, and beautiful. it's very hard to me to choose between DAP and CDM. if I choose DAP, that might be zx2 cause I love streaming. but the CDM+iphone combo also looks great i think. *give me some advice guys*!




Iphone + IEMs... which you seem to have already. So for the money you go full throttle WWW (wine, wodka & women)
I'm pretty sure you wont get any better advice than that


----------



## maricius

prot said:


> Iphone + IEMs... which you seem to have already. So for the money you go full throttle WWW (wine, wodka & women)
> I'm pretty sure you wont get any better advice than that


 

 my WWW are whiskey, watches, & women


----------



## prot

maricius said:


> my WWW are whiskey, watches, & women :wink_face:




Wont mind any of your www-s either 
But lets not sidetrack too far. When is the first preorder batch supposed to be delivered?


----------



## maricius

prot said:


> Wont mind any of your www-s either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 maybe a more relevant W is how this compares to the Woo Audio WA8. I'm hearing that the WA8 is going to be priced at Hugo levels though. Good luck to ALO


----------



## DecentLevi

Well I'm not into *W*atches, _(and not much yet)_ into *W*ine and *W*oo audio, so my 3 W's are:
*W*onderful electronic music, *W*TF quality headphones and young *W*omen (in that order).
  
 All these acronyms like DAP throw us off sometimes so it's nice if we can spell it out for any newbies... oh yeah Digital Audio Player. That's one good point about the CDM is that you need two devices. It's a tradeoff for that extra good sonic performance. For me though, as valuable as the CDM is I would only take it out for special occasion, mostly using it for my home rig.


----------



## raypin

mmm......anyone received theirs yet? How is it in real-world listening? I am awaiting mine this week. According to our local dealer here, it should be here by this week.


----------



## AxelCloris

raypin said:


> mmm......anyone received theirs yet? How is it in real-world listening? I am awaiting mine this week. According to our local dealer here, it should be here by this week.


 
  
 Here's a post from Ken on the topic.
  


kb said:


> HI all,
> 
> So the pin out is the same as what iRiver is using for their amps, so yes.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If we take it as quoted then we might see them in early July. If it was a typo and that meant to read "now" then we should be seeing them start delivering in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## stevencg

If I use the CDM (Grado RS1) with Tidal on my macbook or IPhone will I always get some background noise?


----------



## AxelCloris

stevencg said:


> If I use the CDM (Grado RS1) with Tidal on my macbook or IPhone will I always get some background noise?


 
  
 Do you mean noise in the signal or outside interference noise? Since the RS1 are open you'll always get some outside noise but the CDM was near silent with my sensitive CIEMs.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....I had the Grado RS2 for a good while  and they are not specially susceptible to background hiss or noise from the amp/dacs that I've had. Same with my laptop (as source). As for CDM, my guess is it won't be a source of noise/background hiss. As for your cellphone as source, it could be a source of interference (it uses radio signals). Is the CDM well-shielded (from EMI)? Not sure.


----------



## KB

raypin said:


> mmm.....I had the Grado RS2 for a good while  and they are not specially susceptible to background hiss or noise from the amp/dacs that I've had. Same with my laptop (as source). As for CDM, my guess is it won't be a source of noise/background hiss. As for your cellphone as source, it could be a source of interference (it uses radio signals). Is the CDM well-shielded (from EMI)? Not sure.


 
 Hi Guys,
  
 Grados are sensitive headphones and you will want to use on low gain, you should not hear any noise floor hiss on low gain. I tried mine with a pair of Grado PS500s and hear no hiss....
  
 If you use your phone as a source I recommend putting it in airplane mode or having it placed further away from the amp to avoid TDMA noise. I have found that depending on your cell service or network you will pick up these cell TDMA noises to a degree.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## audionewbi

Early reports from headfonics is quiet positive, I don't know should I be happy or sad.


----------



## zniper2984

Happy for your ears,sad to your wallet.


audionewbi said:


> Early reports from headfonics is quiet positive, I don't know should I be happy or sad.


----------



## raypin

kb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Grados are sensitive headphones and you will want to use on low gain, you should not hear any noise floor hiss on low gain. I tried mine with a pair of Grado PS500s and hear no hiss....
> 
> ...


 

 mmm...that's good to know. It is one less issue to worry about (unlike the noisy Theorem 720). Can't wait to get my CDM. After that, it looks like my PanAm will be gathering dust.


----------



## audionewbi

Just checked my local prices, $2199 AUD, ouch!


----------



## stevencg

Hi guys, sorry, I was referring to hiss noise from the computer / DAC. For $1500 it should be near silent.


----------



## stevencg

audionewbi said:


> Early reports from headfonics is quiet positive, I don't know should I be happy or sad.


 
 Just checked the site and I do not see the review. You have the link?


----------



## AxelCloris

stevencg said:


> Hi guys, sorry, I was referring to hiss noise from the computer / DAC. For $1500 it should be near silent.


 
  
 Noise from the computer cannot be corrected without additional hardware. It's up to the computer to deliver clean signal to the DAC, not the DAC's job. I recommend finding a low-noise USB port on the computer or investing in something like the Schiit Wyrd to go between the source and DAC. The CDM itself wasn't generating any obvious noise to my ears when I heard it.


----------



## Ultrainferno

stevencg said:


> Just checked the site and I do not see the review. You have the link?


 
  
 Check their FB. I was talking to M. on chat yesterday about it, can't wait to get mine


----------



## stevencg

axelcloris said:


> Noise from the computer cannot be corrected without additional hardware. It's up to the computer to deliver clean signal to the DAC, not the DAC's job. I recommend finding a low-noise USB port on the computer or investing in something like the Schiit Wyrd to go between the source and DAC. The CDM itself wasn't generating any obvious noise to my ears when I heard it.


 
 Thanks for this! I did not know. BTW what about the Iphone 6 and the CDM?


----------



## raypin

audionewbi said:


> Just checked my local prices, $2199 AUD, ouch!


 

 mmmm......just take care of it and amortize the initial capital outlay. If the CDM lasts 5 years, that's like paying 439 AUD per annum. That's how I justify (to myself) expensive headfi  gear. I figure, since I am all-in and I am approaching that age when in a few more years, my hearing will go to hell, I might as well enjoy the best headfi gear that I can afford. At some point, the only headfi gear I will be enjoying is a pair of hearing aids . I'm not waiting for that day to enjoy life.


----------



## AxelCloris

stevencg said:


> Thanks for this! I did not know. BTW what about the Iphone 6 and the CDM?


 
  
 I didn't have a CCK with me at the show so I couldn't pair it with my iPhone. I plan to once I have my own but I haven't had the chance to hear the two together.


----------



## stevencg

axelcloris said:


> Noise from the computer cannot be corrected without additional hardware. It's up to the computer to deliver clean signal to the DAC, not the DAC's job. I recommend finding a low-noise USB port on the computer or investing in something like the Schiit Wyrd to go between the source and DAC. The CDM itself wasn't generating any obvious noise to my ears when I heard it.


 
 Is there anything like the Schiit Wyrd that is smaller and a little more portable?


----------



## AxelCloris

stevencg said:


> Is there anything like the Schiit Wyrd that is smaller and a little more portable?


 
  
 I'm not familiar with anything like that but that certainly doesn't mean they aren't out there.


----------



## mscott58

stevencg said:


> Is there anything like the Schiit Wyrd that is smaller and a little more portable?


 
 Typed "USB isolator" into Google and here's what came up that seems to be more portable, although I have no idea if this does the exact same thing as the Wyrd. 
  
 http://hifimediy.com/usb-isolator
  
 Cheers


----------



## raypin

mmmm......my favorite headfi dealer here in my part of the headfi world says "the CDM is supposed to arrive this week," which I take to mean as DELAYED arrival. Oh fudge.........the suspense is killing me. ;(


----------



## gr8soundz

stevencg said:


> Is there anything like the Schiit Wyrd that is smaller and a little more portable?


 


mscott58 said:


> Typed "USB isolator" into Google and here's what came up that seems to be more portable, although I have no idea if this does the exact same thing as the Wyrd.
> 
> http://hifimediy.com/usb-isolator
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Nice price on the USB isolator (came across it couple months ago) but it has a few limitations: max 200mA power, max 24-bit/96khz, and max 12Mbps speed. Won't work with some dacs and far from future proof.
  
 This one is quite a bit more expensive but slightly less than iFi's iUSB (and better reviews from what I've read):
 http://uptoneaudio.com/products/usb-regen
  
 I was close to ordering a Regen but decided to go for a better amp instead. Still wanna get one though for my iDSD Micro and any future usb dacs (incl. the CDM if I can ever afford one).
  
 However, compared to other usb dacs, I doubt you'd see as much improvement using either with the CDM since (I believe Ken or Vinnie stated) it does not receive any power over usb. The CDM runs on battery power or must be plugged in; similarly, to reduce noise over usb.


----------



## raypin

mmmm......my headfi dealer here just sent an SMS a few minutes ago The CDM is arriving tomorrow. Woot ! Woot!


----------



## DecentLevi

Mscott58, I think what they're trying to tell you is that the CDM already has an isolated power supply so the point of electrical USB isolation will be redundant. I suppose that does leave open the question of whether the other signal enhancement features of the USB cleaner unit would still further refine the sound. I'll try my CDM with my Wyrd... after I get a better job to save for it (that's coming soon) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Guys don't forget to post any comments / impressions after you get to spend some quality time trying out the CDM. And remember like the designer said, you can get more volume out of the balanced connection. We would love to hear your reviews - positive and negative.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......BUY a laptop that is not noisy. It's not the job of the CDM to make your lousy source sound clean/silent. My Microsoft Surface Pro 3 is silent as a church mouse. No need for USB whatchamacallit.


----------



## prot

raypin said:


> mmm.......BUY a laptop that is not noisy. It's not the job of the CDM to make your lousy source sound clean/silent. My Microsoft Surface Pro 3 is silent as a church mouse. No need for USB whatchamacallit.




That's one way to look at it. 
OTOH, a computer is not an audio device, its only job is to process and deliver databits..and the main reason why external/separate DACs exist is to deal with the noise from the player/source. It's one of the most important advantages of an external DAC, most of them do that pretty well and it's a must have feature in this price range. 
Also, what's the purpose of carrying a huge battery inside the CDM if the electrical noise from the source is not dealt with?

Hopefully the reviews will come in soon and we'll know then if the CDM does it right and is worth the price.


----------



## stevencg

indeed. I want to see what folks think before shelling out that type of cash. Looking forward to it.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.......false alarm. What was delivered today  by the courier to my fave headfi dealer was the Cypher Labs Trio Tube amp. Damn.......no CDM in sight! Can't wait to pair it with the PMx2 (pairs really well with tube amps like the WA7 Fireflies).


----------



## Ultrainferno

Trio is pretty darn good though (not so with IEMs), you'll enjoy it too


----------



## laserjock

Hey y'all - this is my first post.  I joined Head-Fi just because of this thread - and the CDM.  Absolutely looking forward to it!  
  
 Question for Vinnie:  If you have the DAC plugged into a Mac laptop, can you control the volume of the DAC w/ the volume keys on the keyboard?  (You could on the ALO PanAm DAC...)  Fingers crossed hoping that you can... I understand that it degrades the sound slightly, but it's soooo convenient!  Thx!


----------



## Vinnie R.

laserjock said:


> Hey y'all - this is my first post.  I joined Head-Fi just because of this thread - and the CDM.  Absolutely looking forward to it!
> 
> Question for Vinnie:  If you have the DAC plugged into a Mac laptop, can you control the volume of the DAC w/ the volume keys on the keyboard?  (You could on the ALO PanAm DAC...)  Fingers crossed hoping that you can... I understand that it degrades the sound slightly, but it's soooo convenient!  Thx!


 
  
 Hi laserjock,
  
 We appreciate your enthusiasm for the CDM -  welcome to Headfi! 
  
  
 When using the CDM's USB dac with your Mac, the volume control keys on the keyboard are *disabled*.  This was done
 intentionally in the firmware to make sure the computer's volume control (in the digital domain) is not in the loop and degrading
 audio quality.
  
 So to adjust volume, you'll need to use the CDM's volume knob (analog domain) - which hopefully you'll find to be still convenient
 if you have your CMD nearby on the desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Vinnie


----------



## cj3209

Ken:  any word on when you guys will be shipping the CDM?  I pre-ordered one already and really looking forward to using it.  I chose it over a pre-owned Hugo.
  
 Thank you!
  
 CJ


----------



## KB

cj3209 said:


> Ken:  any word on when you guys will be shipping the CDM?  I pre-ordered one already and really looking forward to using it.  I chose it over a pre-owned Hugo.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> CJ


 
 CJ,
  
 Thanks for your patience, we expect to fill the preorders early next week if not sooner.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## cj3209

kb said:


> CJ,
> 
> Thanks for your patience, we expect to fill the preorders early next week if not sooner.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Ken!


----------



## raypin

mmmm.......asking also: when can we expect the CDM in Southeast Asia (through your distributors)? I hope its not in 2016.


----------



## KB

Same we ar


raypin said:


> mmmm.......asking also: when can we expect the CDM in Southeast Asia (through your distributors)? I hope its not in 2016.


 
  
 Same, we are shooting to ship to them also next week or earlier....
  
 Ken


----------



## raypin

mmm......thanks. The vigil continues.......


----------



## stevencg

I mostly listen to Tidal. However there is some music that is not available for streaming and therefore will be played from Apple's upcoming Apple Music service. My question to this forum is if I am not listening to HIFI music is it worth dropping $1500 on the CDM and a pair of HD800's?


----------



## AxelCloris

stevencg said:


> I mostly listen to Tidal. However there is some music that is not available for streaming and therefore will be played from Apple's upcoming Apple Music service. My question to this forum is if I am not listening to HIFI music is it worth dropping $1500 on the CDM and a pair of HD800's?


 
  
 I used the CDM and my 1964Q to listen to some Spotify tracks and I was very happy with the results. Dunno how the CDM will do with the HD800 since I haven't heard the two together but the CDM was wonderful even with poorly mastered streaming files.


----------



## stevencg

replace the HD 800's with any "high end" headphone. Basically is a expensive setup that includes the CDM worth the money if the music is not HIFI?


----------



## raypin

stevencg said:


> I mostly listen to Tidal. However there is some music that is not available for streaming and therefore will be played from Apple's upcoming Apple Music service. My question to this forum is if I am not listening to HIFI music is it worth dropping $1500 on the CDM and a pair of HD800's?


 
  
 mmm......if I were in your place, I'd skip the purchase if the system were to be used for streaming service that does not offer high-res format. It is pointless. That's like serving McD's on expensive china. Buy hey, it is your money.......


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> mmm......if I were in your place, I'd skip the purchase if the system were to be used for streaming service that does not offer high-res format. It is pointless. That's like serving McD's on expensive china. Buy hey, it is your money.......


 
 Tidal's actually pretty good in terms of SQ - better than most of the other streaming services I've tried.


----------



## AxelCloris

stevencg said:


> replace the HD 800's with any "high end" headphone. Basically is a expensive setup that includes the CDM worth the money if the music is not HIFI?


 
  
 That's an incredibly personal question that nobody can answer for you. I can tell you my opinion but everyone's thoughts on what's "worth it" and what isn't will vary. For me the CDM is absolutely worth it, that's why I'm buying one. My MrSpeakers ETHER were ordered with an extra 2.5mm TRRS terminated cable for use with the CDM on the road.


----------



## raypin

mscott58 said:


> Tidal's actually pretty good in terms of SQ - better than most of the other streaming services I've tried.


 

 mmm....I was referring to Apple Music since it was  mentioned it in his  post.. It is no better than iTunes Plus @ 256 kbps. Yes, I agree that Tidal is more audiophile-oriented rather than consumer/mass market-oriented. As an Apple believer, I was hugely disappointed that Apple, Inc. decided not to ramp up the quality of Apple Music and insisted on following the crowded field of music streamers like Spotify and Pandora. There's no product feature differentiator. Even the pricing are similar. Apple Music is a me-too.


----------



## DecentLevi

stevencg said:


> replace the HD 800's with any "high end" headphone. Basically is a expensive setup that includes the CDM worth the money if the music is not HIFI?


 
  
 I'm not sure what you meant about replacing the HD 800's, but I have an answer to your other question. Whether or not any upgrade in audio equipment would benefit if the music is not if hi-fi would be an entirely subjective answer that would vary vastly for each individual, as well as, IMO, would be mainly influenced by the mastering quality of the source music and the bit-rate / codec it's encoded to.
  
 I would say that MP3s have the potential to sound 1/3rd as good as WAV at best, being their highest bitrate is 320k; while AAC seem to sound as decent yet at a slightly lower bitrate. OGG I would say is 2nd best to WAV at its' maximum encoding of around 400-600k (variable bitrate), while FLAC and WAV sound comparible, especially at the "0" encoding which is FLAC's least compressed conversion level. There are even better formats than WAV (which is CD quality of 1411k), such as DSD, AKA SACD format.
  
 However, the underlying aspect of all music quality is the mastering; in which the audio engineer (if there is one) makes the music in a way that utilizes a broad spectrum of frequencies in a lifelike way and uses compression / stereo imaging, levels, reverb, etc. properly. If this is done poorly then it can actually sound better or a crappy system because hi-end gear often reveals these flaws so an audio equipment upgrade is pointless; whereas a well recorded song may have fine details that can only be heard on a hi-end system yet not noticeable at all on a crappy system.
  
 So I would say, as long as your music is mastered half good and is at least 256k AAC format, an upgrade in DAC / AMP / headphones would still make your music shine noticeably better! For me, when I tried out the CDM, I was forever in awe of its' unlikely pairing with Chinese budget audiophile headphones called SoundMagic HP 100. It made these sub $300-ish headphones shine in a way I've never heard them before with a 3D soundstage that was like stepping into the middle of a new reality, full of lush vivid textures across the entire spectrum. But that's not to say another headphone can also pair as handsomely with the CDM as well.
  
 ... not to mention the HP 100 sounded this good just out of the SE output, and it's also a closed headphone.


----------



## raypin

Mmmm......please STOP using words like "I was in forever in awe....".................it is patently offensive to those who are still waiting for their CDM to arrive! Have mercy


----------



## KB

raypin said:


> Mmmm......please STOP using words like "I was in forever in awe....".................it is patently offensive to those who are still waiting for their CDM to arrive! Have mercy


 
 Wait no more! 
  
*Shipping now !!!   please order away we still have them in stock.*
  
 Thank you all for everyones patience! For those who pre ordered I included a set of Raytheon 6111 tubes pre installed on the CDM tube boards with your order... Please stay tuned to the updates on the CDM tube rolling thread as I will have a myriad of tube rolling options updated and for sale.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/770307/continental-dual-mono-tube-rolling-tread
  
 I started a FAQ page here as well that contains all the drivers needed. Please note that this page is a work in progress so please continue to check for updates.
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/cdm-faq
  
 Thank you all,
  
 ken


----------



## onlychild

Hi Ken, will you be emailing tracking numbers?


----------



## KB

onlychild said:


> Hi Ken, will you be emailing tracking numbers?


 
  
 Yes when ever we ship the system automatically sends the tracking number to the email address you supplied when you created your account.
  
 I think most will ship on Monday.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## EH-Yeon

kb said:


> Wait no more!
> 
> *Shipping now !!!   please order away we still have them in stock.*
> 
> ...



Hi, does that mean there will be different tube installed for preorder and stock CDM?


----------



## audionewbi

Congrats to those who preordered, waiting for your insights on what seems to be my must next purchase. Only if the universe could work its magic and the aussie dollar became strong again or I got a raise out of nowhere but no nothing like that.


----------



## KB

eh-yeon said:


> Hi, does that mean there will be different tube installed for preorder and stock CDM?


 
  
 No, the preorder ones ship with the Phillips 6111WA tube installed but also comes with a set of Raytheon 6111s loose. So if you want to install the loose Raytheon ones all you need to do is open the enclosure and pull out the Phillips ones and plug in the Raytheons.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## raypin

mmm......no soldering required. I suck at soldering. My dealer here just emailed his contact. He is excited as well.


----------



## audionewbi

I think ALO is working on a plug n play solution for the future and they will also offer boards for users to experiment for themselves if they wish to do so, that is what I have gathered so far.


----------



## EH-Yeon

raypin said:


> mmm......no soldering required. I suck at soldering. My dealer here just emailed his contact. He is excited as well.


 
 Waiting for your impression. I am considering between this and hugo. 
  
 Also,
 coming from a flashlight moderate collector, does the 18650 battery uses on battery protection or in the charging module?


----------



## Vinnie R.

eh-yeon said:


> Waiting for your impression. I am considering between this and hugo.
> 
> Also,
> coming from a flashlight moderate collector, does the 18650 battery uses on battery protection or in the charging module?


 
  
 Hi EH-Yeon,
  
 The battery protection is in a small PCB built into the battery pack.  There are 3 cells in series (11.1V) - and the pack itself
 is protected from over and under voltage, and short circuit conditions.
  
 Maybe ALO has a picture of the battery pack to show what it looks like?
  
 Vinnie


----------



## mscott58

vinnie r. said:


> Hi EH-Yeon,
> 
> The battery protection is in a small PCB built into the battery pack.  There are 3 cells in series (11.1V) - and the pack itself
> is protected from over and under voltage, and short circuit conditions.
> ...




Vinnie - How do you know when the battery is done charging? Does it have an LED like the Rx? Cheers


----------



## Vinnie R.

mscott58 said:


> Vinnie - How do you know when the battery is done charging? Does it have an LED like the Rx? Cheers


 

 Yes, but the LED is on the charger


----------



## mscott58

vinnie r. said:


> Yes, but the LED is on the charger




Nice. That works. Do you know the colors of the LEDs?


----------



## raypin

mmm.....if the charger is similar in function to  the charger for the Alo The PanAm/Passport, the LED changes color to denote the charge state. If memory serves me right, red LED - still charging, yellow - almost charged and  green LED - fully charged PanAm/Passport.


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> mmm.....if the charger is similar in function to  the charger for the Alo The PanAm/Passport, the LED changes color to denote the charge state. If memory serves me right, red LED - still charging, yellow - almost charged and  green LED - fully charged PanAm/Passport.


 
 Yeah, that seems to be correct. It shows red while charging and then green when charged. Cheers


----------



## jlbrach

Battery life sounds like an issue to me,7 hours and less than that using DAC and we all know these numbers are inflated to begin with....i recognize size issues but battery life should be better


----------



## mscott58

jlbrach said:


> Battery life sounds like an issue to me,7 hours and less than that using DAC and we all know these numbers are inflated to begin with....i recognize size issues but battery life should be better


 
 Seeing that the CDM runs in Class A and powers two vacuum tubes and gets very warm during operation IMHO 7 hours of battery life is highly respectable! This is not meant to be your run-of-the-mill portable DAC/amp. Cheers


----------



## DecentLevi

Well it sounds like a case of 'bang for the size', where they probably had to strike a balance between it being too heavy vs. battery life. But when do you really need 7-ish hour battery life? A daily commute should be just fine both ways, and for any overseas journey you can just take along a portable power-bank. These Range anywhere from $10-100 and can charge almost any portable device on the go, even several times each depending. Otherwise I would usually just use it's DAC and/or amp at home and battery life wouldn't be an issue using the wall outlet.


----------



## EH-Yeon

Well, if the battery life is an issue you can always get extra batteries, since 18650 batteries are pretty common and you can get them easily. Provided that they are using a common Panasonic 18650 batteries and how easy we can change them. We will know once the instructions are out. 

Leave that for now, I am more concern whether there will be audible hiss/ noise when we are pairing with sensitive iem. At least they are present in the previous continental If I am not wrong after reading the old thread.


----------



## mscott58

eh-yeon said:


> Well, if the battery life is an issue you can always get extra batteries, since 18650 batteries are pretty common and you can get them easily. Provided that they are using a common Panasonic 18650 batteries and how easy we can change them. We will know once the instructions are out.
> 
> Leave that for now, I am more concern whether there will be audible hiss/ noise when we are pairing with sensitive iem. At least they are present in the previous continental If I am not wrong after reading the old thread.


 
 Listening to the CDM right now with my K-10s and no "hiss" issue unless I put the gain setting to "High", and then it is indeed noticeable. However there is no need to run the CDM on "High" gain with IEMs like the K-10's as the "Low" setting is more than enough to drive my Noble's to ear-hurting volumes. Cheers


----------



## EH-Yeon

mscott58 said:


> Listening to the CDM right now with my K-10s and no "hiss" issue unless I put the gain setting to "High", and then it is indeed noticeable. However there is no need to run the CDM on "High" gain with IEMs like the K-10's as the "Low" setting is more than enough to drive my Noble's to ear-hurting volumes. Cheers



Cool, waiting for your lethal poison injection.


----------



## mscott58

eh-yeon said:


> Cool, waiting for your lethal poison injection.


 
 Ha! Nice.


----------



## KB

All,
  
 The charger than we supply with the CDM is a good switching charger you can charge while listening and there is no noise it is very quite. FYI.
  
 Thanks all 
  
 Ken


----------



## raypin

decentlevi said:


> Well it sounds like a case of 'bang for the size', where they probably had to strike a balance between it being too heavy vs. battery life. But when do you really need 7-ish hour battery life? A daily commute should be just fine both ways, and for any overseas journey you can just take along a portable power-bank. These Range anywhere from $10-100 and can charge almost any portable device on the go, even several times each depending. Otherwise I would usually just use it's DAC and/or amp at home and battery life wouldn't be an issue using the wall outlet.


 
 mmm.....a run-of-the mill power bank that outputs 5 volts (1.5 to 2 amps) can recharge the CDM??? Is this possible/safe???


----------



## mscott58

V





eh-yeon said:


> Well, if the battery life is an issue you can always get extra batteries, since 18650 batteries are pretty common and you can get them easily. Provided that they are using a common Panasonic 18650 batteries and how easy we can change them. We will know once the instructions are out.
> 
> Leave that for now, I am more concern whether there will be audible hiss/ noise when we are pairing with sensitive iem. At least they are present in the previous continental If I am not wrong after reading the old thread.




Very easy to access and replace! 



Cheers


----------



## EH-Yeon

mscott58 said:


> V
> Very easy to access and replace!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Finally able to see the amp get stripped naked. Any comment on the tonality or initial impression? Waiting for your in depth review.


----------



## mscott58

eh-yeon said:


> Finally able to see the amp get stripped naked. Any comment on the tonality or initial impression? Waiting for your in depth review.




Some of the best I've ever heard my K10's sound - and I've heard quite a bit. The CDM is hot stuff, literally and figuratively. Cheers


----------



## KB

For you Astell and Kern users out there we also have a very nice 2.5mm balanced to 2.5mm balanced interconnect that will allow you to pull the balanced signal off your AK player and send it to your CDMs balanced INPUT.
  
 It features AK gold plated hardware we bought from Astell and Kern, then our SXC22 wire we had made at ALO. 
  
 For more information you can purchase them HERE
  

  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## Ultrainferno

Looks really nice Ken


----------



## cj3209

Well, I just received my CDM and had a chance for a quick listen before charging. All I can say is WOW. My Angies sound wonderful. Deep bass presence and the kick of a larger, more powerful amp in such a small unit. Amazing. I have found my endgame portable amp/DAC.

CJ


----------



## raypin

mmm....what about with your LCD 3 and other HPs?


----------



## cj3209

raypin said:


> mmm....what about with your LCD 3 and other HPs?


 

 Haven't tried them yet.

  
 The CDM is really pretty to look at, I must admit.  Definitely a conversation starter...
  
 CJ


----------



## evolutionx

Congrats on your New CDM.  Please post some pictures with the tube glow.  I cannot decide between silver or black.


----------



## raypin

mmmm......so I got some good news from my dealer: the CDM is coming next week. Definitely. So, I was like "sure?" So, he was like "yes, yes, it is sure." So, I was like "no kidding or are you just kidding me?" And he was like "no, no. I kid you not." So I was like "so sure you'll give me an additional 10% off if it's not here next week." So, he was like ".............mmm.....let me think." So, I was like "oh okay, bye." Hours later, we had the a similar exchange about the elusive CDM. <sigh>


----------



## raypin

cj3209 said:


> Haven't tried them yet.
> 
> 
> The CDM is really pretty to look at, I must admit.  Definitely a conversation starter...
> ...


 
  
  


cj3209 said:


> Well, I just received my CDM and had a chance for a quick listen before charging. All I can say is WOW. My Angies sound wonderful. Deep bass presence and the kick of a larger, more powerful amp in such a small unit. Amazing. I have found my endgame portable amp/DAC.
> 
> CJ


 
  
 mmm....so to help put your emotions about the CDM  in perspective, when you first heard the CDM: was it: a.) meh, just another trying hard copycat moment like when Ballmer introduced the Microsoft Surface or b.) wow....I love it. I need it. Take my money moment like when Steve Jobs pulled the original MacBook Air from a Manila envelope ??????


----------



## cj3209

cj3209 said:


> Haven't tried them yet.
> 
> 
> The CDM is really pretty to look at, I must admit.  Definitely a conversation starter...
> ...




Some observations:
- it does get somewhat hot, even idle; no putting this in my pocket...
- it needs good ventilation as it heats up what it's sitting on; 
- when holding, the edges are sharp but it helps to prevent it from slipping out of my hands
- the enclosure seems a bit on the thin side which may help heat dissipation
- it's not light but it has a nice heft to it

Here it is connected to an AK 120ii via balanced cable:


----------



## AxelCloris

raypin said:


> mmm....so to help put your emotions about the CDM  in perspective, when you first heard the CDM: was it: a.) meh, just another trying hard copycat moment like when Ballmer introduced the Microsoft Surface or b.) wow....I love it. I need it. Take my money moment like when Steve Jobs pulled the original MacBook Air from a Manila envelope ??????


 
  
 I know this wasn't directed towards me, but when I listened to Vinnie's at AXPONA my reaction was definitely option B. The most surprising part is that it took less than a minute to hit that point, I estimate around 45 seconds to be precise. It was an instant hit with me. I was ready to shower Vinnie with money but of course he couldn't sell his only pre-production unit.
  


cj3209 said:


> Some observations:
> - it does get somewhat hot, even idle; no putting this in my pocket...
> - it needs good ventilation as it heats up what it's sitting on;
> - when holding, the edges are sharp but it helps to prevent it from slipping out of my hands
> ...


 
  
 Yup, I wouldn't advise carrying the CDM in a pocket. The side vents need to breathe. And while it's not light have you held Woo's WA8? That thing is super heavy, partially out of necessity and partially to discourage people carrying it in their pockets. The CDM is a good deal lighter and more portable as a result.


----------



## laserjock

I received my preorder yesterday at work.  Of course, I dropped everything I was doing, shut my office door, and opened my present!    
  
 It *is* larger than expected - and bigger than my old mobile rig.  (I'm trying to attach a photo of it next to my old portable unit, but since I've got a new Head-Fi account, it's not giving me permission to do that yet.  Or I don't know how....  Any suggestions?)
  
 My two headphones are Senn. HD700's, and JH-13 (Freq-phase) IEM's - both with Moon Audio Black Dragon balanced cables.
  
 When first plugged in, I was a little underwhelmed - and with some sleuthing saw found that my Mac settings kept forcing the DAC to 44.1kHz.  Oops.  At full resolution it was a different beast, entirely!  If I only had a couple words to describe it, they would be open, effortless, liquid.  It's a very, very refined tube amp sound.  
  
 The HD700's opened-up in a way I've not heard them before... yes, the soundstage widened, with more detail and space.  But what really struck me wasn't audiophile fireworks, but how liquid and effortless the sound flowed... it just comes with nothing blocking it.  It's an extremely well-designed - and mature - presentation.  
  
 What really struck me was the response on my JH-13's!  I use them all the time for working on my laptop in loud environments / traveling.  They're great, but I didn't have much expectations for them to improve.  Wow, was I wrong!  I've never heard them play anything like this!!!  Background noise was zero (really!).  Soundstage moved from "inside" my brain to an encompassing experience.  And the details... man.  
  
 I've always been a tube guy.  The biggest challenge I've had with my IEMs is making them sound "musical & liquid".  My last stack (Continental v.3 + Centrance DACport) had a magic to make the JH-13's warm and enjoyable... but the sound was fat, bloated, and artificially warm at the expense of articulation.  And, it was noisy.  The CDM finally did the trick!  At my main desk, I'm finding myself enjoying my JH-13's more than my HD700's.  Not my typical experience!!
  
 I let the unit play overnight (man it does get warm!), and its sound has significantly improved.  I'd say the break-in is somewhat necessary to evaluate.  Now, the CDM is just *invisible*.  Even trying to analyze it's sound, it's hard to focus on what the unit sounds like.  Its just "out of the way", and lets the music flow through.  Even the most dense recordings I have are being opened-up with subtle layers separated - not analytical, but musically.
  
 Oh, and never before have there been such a *requirement* to use Pure Music, Amarra, etc...  The CDM can keep up with the source material.  Still, MP3 streaming on Spotify is still enjoyable if I'm not being picky and focussing on work.  PureMusic makes a big difference for the MP3 streaming quality thru my Mac, too.
  
 Overall, I'm extremely happy!  My old Continental v.3 + DACport has served me well... but it's time to let them go to someone else on their journey.  I've arrived at a destination I'm thrilled with!  Thanks to Ken, Vinnie, and all those who made this happen.  Well done!


----------



## laserjock

Got the account upgraded - here's a pic of the unit on my desk next to my old stack.
  


 Silver is gorgeous!


----------



## KB

Hi Guys,
  
 Vinnie and I are so happy to finally see the CDM in people hands now, thank you for posting.
  
 If you have not checked out the CDM FAQ page yet please do and please check back to this page often as we have lots of updates coming and a few videos.
  
 Oh one think I dont think I mentioned until I read Laserjocks post, the CDM really gets its sweet spot after about 3 min warm up time because the tubes need to get to temp. So if you turn it on the first 3 min will not be anywhere as good as after about 3 min.
  
 Ok cheers.
  
 Ken


----------



## Ultrainferno

Can't wait for the CDM to arrive, I know how I'm spending my 3 weeks of holiday in that case.
 You don't happen to have a waterproof pool version do you, Ken?


----------



## onlychild

Hi Ken/Vinnie,

Any suggestion on burn-in hours for amp? I know tubes usually take about 60 hours. 

Mine arrives tomorrow so looking forward to hearing it paired with the HE1k in balanced mode.

Thx


----------



## prot

cj3209 said:


> Some observations:
> - it does get somewhat hot, even idle; no putting this in my pocket...
> - it needs good ventilation as it heats up what it's sitting on;
> - when holding, the edges are sharp but it helps to prevent it from slipping out of my hands
> ...




What exactly does the CDM bring on top of your AK120?


----------



## cj3209

prot said:


> What exactly does the CDM bring on top of your AK120?



its not the most ideal as the signal is getting amped twice (the ak doesnt have a true line out) but the sound coming out of CDM has more presence and deeper bass.


----------



## stevencg

laserjock said:


> I received my preorder yesterday at work.  Of course, I dropped everything I was doing, shut my office door, and opened my present!
> 
> It *is* larger than expected - and bigger than my old mobile rig.  (I'm trying to attach a photo of it next to my old portable unit, but since I've got a new Head-Fi account, it's not giving me permission to do that yet.  Or I don't know how....  Any suggestions?)
> 
> ...


 
 Did you ever fix the OSX DAC? Or will the mac only allow 44.1kHz?


----------



## raypin

mmm.....since I am a portable and transportable system freak, the heat issue might be an issue but the solution has to be a proper carrier or case for it (like the excellent one for the Chord Hugo). Perhaps, ALO Audio will consider adding some official carrying case (preferably in leather) for the CDM, tastefully done.


----------



## sonickarma

Anyone paired a Tera player with this?


----------



## prot

cj3209 said:


> its not the most ideal as the signal is getting amped twice (the ak doesnt have a true line out) but the sound coming out of CDM has *more presence and deeper bass*.




That's pretty much how louder volume 'sounds'. Thx for the clarification.


----------



## laserjock

stevencg said:


> Did you ever fix the OSX DAC? Or will the mac only allow 44.1kHz?


 
 Yes, I simply went into the Apple "MIDI Setup" program where you can set all the sampling rates and bit-depths for any given sound device.  Once I updated it in there, it remembered the settings every time I plugged it in.
  
 I am, however, still having challenges getting the higher sampling rates stick with PureMusic software.  I don't believe this is a function of the DAC so much as perhaps some user error, thrown-in with buggy software.  Anyone here use Channel D's Pure Music?


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> mmm.....since I am a portable and transportable system freak, the heat issue might be an issue but the solution has to be a proper carrier or case for it (like the excellent one for the Chord Hugo). Perhaps, ALO Audio will consider adding some official carrying case (preferably in leather) for the CDM, tastefully done.


 
  
 Same here......
  
 Already asked about a case earlier and the consensus was no due to the heat.


----------



## mscott58

gr8soundz said:


> Same here......
> 
> Already asked about a case earlier and the consensus was no due to the heat.




Maybe a case made of Kevlar or Nomex?


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,
  
 I don't think a protection case is out of the question, let me think about what I can do and also will huddle with Vinnie.
  
 Cheers.
  
 Ken


----------



## cj3209

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't think a protection case is out of the question, let me think about what I can do and also will huddle with Vinnie.
> 
> ...


 

 Ken:  what I would really like is a semi-hard card that can hold the CDM, my CIEMs, and one other item like a DAP.  Thank you!
  
 CJ


----------



## KB

cj3209 said:


> Ken:  what I would really like is a semi-hard card that can hold the CDM, my CIEMs, and one other item like a DAP.  Thank you!
> 
> CJ


 
  
 Like this? well this one is not semi hard.
  

  
 Ken


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> Like this? well this one is not semi hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


 
  
 Add a strong belt clip and..........DONE!


----------



## cj3209

kb said:


> Like this? well this one is not semi hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, Ken: That's not a bad solution when traveling but I was thinking of a little less protection and more portability. How about something like this:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1032323-REG/lowepro_lp36652_dashpoint_avc_2_hard_shell.html/prm/alsVwDtl

Of course, it's designed for a small camera kit but you get the idea. Something like this, a little thinner, and I'm sold.

Thank you for listening!

CJ


----------



## audionewbi

I think we should all have a fair expectation, one cannot have a good sounding tube without it running hot also this is more a product that will give us the luxury of having a desktop performance anywhere, on a trip, out in the park. I don't think this is design for hikers or bikers.
  
 I think the pelican protection bag is a nice touch but might take too much space for those who want to travel, smaller option would be more suitable. 

 And no I am not an owner, not yet, soon to be (I hope to hear it soon once it arrives in a store in Sydney).


----------



## iichigoz

Hi all,
  
 I've just gotten the CDM and am totally wowed and impressed with it. I tried using it on my pc but was unable to do so. Can anyone guide me to it? I will be playing spotify with it.
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## mscott58

iichigoz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just gotten the CDM and am totally wowed and impressed with it. I tried using it on my pc but was unable to do so. Can anyone guide me to it? I will be playing spotify with it.
> 
> ...




Check the CDM FAQ page as there are drivers you have to load for it to work on a PC. Cheers


----------



## iichigoz

mscott58 said:


> Check the CDM FAQ page as there are drivers you have to load for it to work on a PC. Cheers


 
 oh thanks. I managed to get it working.  really awesome stuff here


----------



## KB

iichigoz said:


> oh thanks. I managed to get it working.  really awesome stuff here


 
  
 Congrats! good to know 
 Kb


----------



## jelt2359

Just got mine in. May do a shootout against my Chord Hugo, depending on my review schedule. 

Looking forward to this a lot- my TTVJ MHP has long been one of my favourite amps cos of the beautiful tube lushness.


----------



## EH-Yeon

jelt2359 said:


> Just got mine in. May do a shootout against my Chord Hugo, depending on my review schedule.
> 
> Looking forward to this a lot- my TTVJ MHP has long been one of my favourite amps cos of the beautiful tube lushness.


 






i am holding my hugo purchase for this.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

The CDM is really crazy good..... The Hugo and CDM stack is crazy awesome... Now the CDM beautiful warmish and lush sound is stuck in my head:/.

Back to using my RX to tide over till I grab my own CDM! Hopefully before July ends~


----------



## cj3209

zzmadzz said:


> The CDM is really crazy good..... The Hugo and CDM stack is crazy awesome... Now the CDM beautiful warmish and lush sound is stuck in my head:/.
> 
> Back to using my RX to tide over till I grab my own CDM! Hopefully before July ends~


 

 How are you connecting the CDM to the Hugo?


----------



## EH-Yeon

cj3209 said:


> How are you connecting the CDM to the Hugo?


 
 there is no line out from hugo though. Better chance with the latest 2qute.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

cj3209 said:


> How are you connecting the CDM to the Hugo?




The way my friend set it up was, PC to Hugo and Hugo line out to CDM.


----------



## edwardsean

jelt2359 said:


> Just got mine in. May do a shootout against my Chord Hugo, depending on my review schedule.
> 
> Looking forward to this a lot- my TTVJ MHP has long been one of my favourite amps cos of the beautiful tube lushness.


 
 Hi Jelt, 
  
 If not a full review, please do post some impressions. I think a lot of people, myself included, are wildly curious about this shootout in particular.


----------



## DecentLevi

@laserjock that was a good review on page 23, on-par with my experience. Would you happen to know which set of tubes your unit came with? I want to be sure I get the same tubes with my CDM just in case Alo Audio changes the ones they ship with.


----------



## iichigoz

Hi there,
  
 Any one having issues running iphone 6 to the cdm? I bought the lightning to usb camera adaptor and connected it to the green cable that alo gave and to the CDM. The issue I'm having is that it cuts off after playing for a few secs. My ios is at it's latest and I've tried playing through spotify and apple music but it still cuts off after awhile. Anyone can advise? Thanks!


----------



## onlychild

I'm having the same issue with my iPad Air 2, but it works fine with my iPhone 6+.

Both are on the same version of iOS using the same cables.

Also looking for help on this issue.


----------



## mscott58

I have the Lightning to USB connector on order and will then test it and work on some solutions. Should be here in the next few days. 
  
 What apps are you all using to play the music? 

 Cheers


----------



## onlychild

I'm using the Apple Music app on both devices and the same green line usb cable and apple lightning to USB connector on both devices and the issue is only happening on the iPad.  
  
 Doesn't matter what song/bitrate I'm playing on the iPad, it just stops playing after a few seconds.  
  
 I did read that someone had the same issue at one of the audio shows with his iPhone 6+, but my 6+ is fine.


----------



## jelt2359

edwardsean said:


> Hi Jelt,
> 
> If not a full review, please do post some impressions. I think a lot of people, myself included, are wildly curious about this shootout in particular.


 
  
 I'm still working on concurrent reviews for my CIEM shootout at the same time, but I'm happy to note that I've started work on this now- listening, evaluating, and eventually scoring.  No promises, but I'm gonna try to get comparisons for Chord Hugo vs Alo CDM on ACS Encore, Legend Omega, Clear Tunes Monitors CT500, CustomArt Harmony 8, and if time permits (just to throw a dynamic bass driver into the works), the AAW W500 AHMorph.
  
 I'll only be comparing Hugo vs CDM, no Hugo -> CDM. I just don't see myself bringing both around on a regular basis, so this is not the evaluation that is going to be useful to me. Also, no time :S
  
 If you wanna know how I'll be scoring them, check out this link under 'My Rating Criteria':
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/769843/fit-for-a-bat-flagship-iems-shootout


----------



## jelt2359

mscott58 said:


> I have the Lightning to USB connector on order and will then test it and work on some solutions. Should be here in the next few days.
> 
> What apps are you all using to play the music?
> 
> Cheers


 
 I use the Onkyo app. Bought the HD pack to play FLAC. One inconvenience is that HD files need to be dragged and dropped into the app, but regular MP3s must be played through your Music App (dragging and dropping doesn't work).


----------



## KB

The only time the digital stream has been interrupted while using iDevices in our experience while using the CDM has been
  

using FLAC player app, the app stutters and crashes sometimes. I think a app issue and not a CDM issue
when you move the Green Line USB cable too much causing it to loose connection
  
 The Green Line cable is a bigger USB cable size so care must be taking in moving it around. Specifically where it connects to the CDM.  I think I need to investigate a smaller shorter cable?
  
 I have been using it with spodify iPhone6 no issues. Will monitor all this...
  
 Ken


----------



## iichigoz

kb said:


> The only time the digital stream has been interrupted while using iDevices in our experience while using the CDM has been
> 
> 
> using FLAC player app, the app stutters and crashes sometimes. I think a app issue and not a CDM issue
> ...


 
 Hi all, I'm quite certain it's not an issue with the CDM. It works flawlessly on spotify on my samsung s6 edge but having issues with iphone 6. My friend using 6+ has no issues but I'm guessing it's more towards the iphone itself. Not sure if there's anyway to resolve this though.


----------



## KB

iichigoz said:


> Hi all, I'm quite certain it's not an issue with the CDM. It works flawlessly on spotify on my samsung s6 edge but having issues with iphone 6. My friend using 6+ has no issues but I'm guessing it's more towards the iphone itself. Not sure if there's anyway to resolve this though.


 
  
 I cant say I am a not fan if iOS for DA conversions, I think you are correct though I remember from my Cypher Labs days there is always a lot of hand shake fussiness. Also every time  Apple would release a new iOS update there would be a whole new set of problems with this. 
  
 Anyhow today we tried a few iPads and 3 iPhones all with diff iOS versions and was unable to recreate any disconnects or problems. Again we have not encountered this on anything other than #1 and #2 of my previous post. Still am monitoring this...
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## KB

Got a little time today to settle in with my portable rig while working, really my dream set up. I cant believe how much the CDM has spoiled me sound wise. (shameless self plug, sorry!)
  
 Continental Dual Mono --> AK380 --> Campfire Audio* Lyra* --- balanced in and balanced out. The fit with the AK380 is perfect and is a good pairing, loving it. 
  
 Working hard to get the tube rolling stuff wrapped up please stand by.
  
  

  

  
 Thanks 
  
 Ken


----------



## raypin

mmm......nice! This is the first pic I've seen that gives me a sense of scale. From  this thread, I was somehow under the impression that the CDM would be a lot bigger. It is not. I think it is the perfect size for me (more portable than transportable). That obviates the need for a carrying case.


----------



## iichigoz

Wow nice. So the Lyra pairs well with the CDM?


----------



## KB

raypin said:


> mmm......nice! This is the first pic I've seen that gives me a sense of scale. From  this thread, I was somehow under the impression that the CDM would be a lot bigger. It is not. I think it is the perfect size for me (more portable than transportable). That obviates the need for a carrying case.


 
 Raypin
  
 It is the same size as a iPhone 6+ only thicker.
  
 kb


----------



## mscott58

kb said:


> Raypin
> 
> It is the same size as a iPhone 6+ only thicker.
> 
> kb


 
 What's that old saying about size versus thickness?


----------



## mscott58

Also love the portable setup! End-game stuff. 
  
 Not sure how many people are going to wander around carrying ~$6,000 of audio gear though. Maybe include a guard-dog with the purchase?


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> Got a little time today to settle in with my portable rig while working, really my dream set up. I cant believe how much the CDM has spoiled me sound wise. (shameless self plug, sorry!)
> 
> Continental Dual Mono --> AK380 --> Campfire Audio* Lyra* --- balanced in and balanced out. The fit with the AK380 is perfect and is a good pairing, loving it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice!
  
 First though when seeing this:
 I wonder how hot the A&K gets?


----------



## goldendarko

mscott58 said:


> Also love the portable setup! End-game stuff.
> 
> Not sure how many people are going to wander around carrying ~$6,000 of audio gear though. Maybe include a guard-dog with the purchase?


 
 No kidding, I would possibly consider hiring a bodyguard to protect that stack! Thing costs more than my car, lol


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....heat transfer to DAP? Not a problem. Just add a few rubber bumpers. I use 3M on all my stacks: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_EU/Bumpon/Adhesive-Bumpers/Products/Catalogue/~/3M-Bumpon-Protective-Product-SJ5312-Clear-10000-per-case?N=8697097+3294733728+3294857473&rt=d. As for the safety rsk, it is no more than wearing in public a USD10,000 Apple Watch Edition. Just exercise common sense: Don't bring that stack in the barrios or the ghettos. That's just asking for it.


----------



## KB

goldendarko said:


> No kidding, I would possibly consider hiring a bodyguard to protect that stack! Thing costs more than my car, lol


 
  
 Its really not a issue with the analog stack. I am also going to be offering as a aftermarket tube some single triode sets that run cooler than the 6111s, if you cant take the heat as it were ;-0
  
 kb


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> Mmm.....heat transfer to DAP? Not a problem. Just add a few rubber bumpers. I use 3M on all my stacks: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_EU/Bumpon/Adhesive-Bumpers/Products/Catalogue/~/3M-Bumpon-Protective-Product-SJ5312-Clear-10000-per-case?N=8697097+3294733728+3294857473&rt=d. As for the safety rsk, it is no more than wearing in public a USD10,000 Apple Watch Edition. Just exercise common sense: Don't bring that stack in the barrios or the ghettos. That's just asking for it.


 
 Of course! I wear a pretty nice Panerai and live in a downtown area myself, so common sense is indeed the name of the game. 
  
 Unfortunately common sense is not that common...
  
 Cheers


----------



## laserjock

decentlevi said:


> @laserjock that was a good review on page 23, on-par with my experience. Would you happen to know which set of tubes your unit came with? I want to be sure I get the same tubes with my CDM just in case Alo Audio changes the ones they ship with.


 

 Yo @DecentLevi!  Actually, it was your reviews that pushed me over the edge to jump in a pre-order!  It's all your fault!    As a pre-order, it came with an extra set, but I've not listened to any other than the 'stock' tubes.  I think Ken talks about the extra ones he threw-in for the pre-order folks.  Sorry, tho... I don't have any other details on the tubes.  Will let you know if/when I swap them (but have a tough week...)
  
 PS - thx for 'pushing' me into the CDM!


----------



## DecentLevi

No problem, that's what this community is all about: sharing / learning about audio gear that we truly believe is good_ (preferably that which we have personally tried)_. I admit some of my reviews have a bit of a supernatural / fantasy theme, but that's just me; I'm a bit of a space-case. I'm glad you found the CDM as good as I thought it was too.
  
 Not to 'knock' one of the largest tech companies, but from what I can tell esp. in recent pages is that it looks like an IBM or Android-based device is more of a sure-shot connection than Apple if you're going to utilize the DAC of the CDM.


----------



## cj3209

onlychild said:


> I'm having the same issue with my iPad Air 2, but it works fine with my iPhone 6+.
> 
> Both are on the same version of iOS using the same cables.
> 
> Also looking for help on this issue.




Using an iPod Touch 5gen with OS 8.3. No problems at all-sounds fantastic!

CJ


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> Of course! I wear a pretty nice Panerai and live in a downtown area myself, so common sense is indeed the name of the game.
> 
> Unfortunately common sense is not that common...
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Common sense is an oxymoron.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Common sense is an oxymoron.


 
 Exactly Brian. And as my wife likes to say there is no correlation between intelligence and common sense!


----------



## jlbrach

Continental Dual Mono --> AK380 --> Campfire Audio *Lyra* --- balanced in and balanced out. The fit with the AK380 is perfect and is a good pairing, loving it. 
  
Working hard to get the tube rolling stuff wrapped up please stand by.
  
 I am staggered to imagine spending 3500 dollars on a DAP and then essentially neutering it by using it as a transport to feed a DAC/AMP combo...I own a chord hugo which I use with my AK120 Titan but the thought of buying and using a 380 in that way simply seems absurd to me....perhaps I am missing something?


----------



## goldendarko

Your not a millionaire perhaps?


----------



## KB

Hey All,
  
 Some customers have noted the heat generated from the CDM.
  
 The purpose of this post is to demonstrate the typical running temperatures of the CDM and further point out that the CDM, being a tube-based amplifier, does generate heat that is not typical with most solid-state portable amps.
  
  
BACKGROUND INFO
  
 The CDM uses two 6111 subminiature vacuum tubes that will each generate approx. 2W of heat when running normally. These tubes are the main source of heat you feel from the CDM’s enclosure. In addition to this, some IC’s on the CDM’s circuit board (PCB) will also generate heat. The design of the CDM uses the enclosure as a heat sink that transfers this heat safely away from the PCB and dissipates this heat into the enclosure, where it then radiates to the outside air.  It isnormal for the enclosure to operate in the 90 - 130 F (32 – 55 C) range. All of the CDM’s components are rated for operating beyond these temperatures.
  
 When using its internal dac, the CDM will generate the most amount of heat - as we use linear voltage regulators to feed the DAC stages.  Linear regulators are less efficient than switching regulators (DC-DC converters), but offer lower noise and better performance for high end audio applications such as the CDM.
  
We recommend that you: 
  
 -       Do not obstruct / cover and vent holes of the enclosure, especially when using the internal CDM dac.
 -       Take care when touching the CDM to note that it does get hot to the touch, especially when in DAC mode
 -       Are mindful that the CDM is a tubed-based portable amplifier/dac, and it is normal for tubes to generate heat, as they contain “tube heaters” (filaments) that are required to heat the vacuum inside to tube to function.  This, along with the use of linear voltage regulators (above) where chosen for what we believe is the best sound quality in the smallest sized enclosure.  Doing so requires the enclosure to get warmer than most portable and transportable amplifiers – especially those that do not use tubes.
  
  
TESTING
  
 The typical temperatures we have documented are summarized in the following tests.
 Testing procedures were as follows:
 
 -       Running the CDM in analog mode (dac not connected) - balanced line input to the CDM while driving both SE and balanced headphones simultaneously AND also charging the battery. 
 -       Running the CDM in DAC mode - balanced line input to the CDM while driving both SE and balanced headphones simultaneously AND also charging the battery. 
-       Measurements were taken after the amp has reached its peak operating temperature, in this case after 1 hour of play.
 -       Temperatures were recorded via an IR thermometer at various locations on the exterior of the CDM (please refer to the following diagrams).
 -        Ambient temperature at the time of testing was 76F (24C). The stock tube used was the Phillips 6111 (note - temperatures will be lower if a single triode tube with 150mA filament current draw is used such as the 5719 or 5718) instead of the 6111 family with 300mA filament current draw).
  
 The highest recorded temperatures in our tests was 123.9F (51C), however depending on the angle of the IR thermometer and the locations of the test, the temperatures can be marginally lower or higher.
  
 Additionally the testing was done using a black CDM and the temperatures recorded were consistent with that of a silver unit.
  
 As a reference, the recommended temperature of coffee that is safely drinkable sis 137F (58C) as reference is here:
  
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18226454
  
 Also interesting to note that, 1) Most people prefer to drink it in the 155F – 175F range, and 2) McDonalds was sued for 
 serving coffee in the 195 – 205F range and it causing burns when it spilled on a customer.
  


  
  

  
  

  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

jlbrach said:


> Continental Dual Mono --> AK380 --> Campfire Audio *Lyra* --- balanced in and balanced out. The fit with the AK380 is perfect and is a good pairing, loving it.
> 
> Working hard to get the tube rolling stuff wrapped up please stand by.
> 
> I am staggered to imagine spending 3500 dollars on a DAP and then essentially neutering it by using it as a transport to feed a DAC/AMP combo...I own a chord hugo which I use with my AK120 Titan but the thought of buying and using a 380 in that way simply seems absurd to me....perhaps I am missing something?


 
  
 Its just my current source, sounds great analog out in balanced mode. Sure my MAC running DSD sounds better but I dont always like to carry my laptop around to listen to music all the time. Yes the 380 is expensive but we have one in my shop that I use.
  
 Ken


----------



## mscott58

Ken - Thanks for the detailed info regarding the operating temperature of the CDM. 
  
 In my tests (which were not as scientific as yours since I didn't have anything as fancy as an IR thermometer - I used a food thermometer held to the CDM with an insulating material) I also measured a maximum temperature of ~130F. As with your test the highest temperature I found was on the case between the glass and the volume knob and my ambient temperature was closer to 80F. Also my test was done with nothing blocking the vents, with the CDM just sitting on my desk top and running in DAC mode for about an hour or so of constant play (utilizing DSD64 material). 

 I imagine the CDM would get even hotter if it was operated someplace with the vent holes and body covered (like a pocket or a bag). This is NOT a good idea. As Ken said the CDM needs to be allowed to vent the heat it generates. 
  
 And for those of you who have not used class A tube gear before these temperatures are not unusual in my experience. My Atma-Sphere M60 mono-blocks OTL amps have 12 tubes per side (and put out 80 watts each channel into 16 Ω) and you can almost toast marshmallows over them when they're operating! As a sign of the energy put off by heat, the M60's consume 300 watts per channel to get to that 80 watts of output. 
  
 If you need to handle the CDM while it's operating I'd recommend holding it by the edges as it will result in much less heat being transmitted due to the greatly decreased contact area. This is especially true if you have temperature-sensitive fingers (something I don't have).  

 So practice some common sense, remember this is a tube amp (even though it's portable), let it "breathe" and sit back and enjoy the music. 

 Cheers


----------



## raypin

jlbrach said:


> Continental Dual Mono --> AK380 --> Campfire Audio *Lyra* --- balanced in and balanced out. The fit with the AK380 is perfect and is a good pairing, loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Mmm.......it is not absurd. Adding an amp or amp/dac means doubling your options to fine tune your listening experience. It does not mean that your are neutering your AK380 and reducing it to a very expensive transport. More is better. Given the predicted cost of the AK 380 add-on amp at around USD 1,600.00, the CDM is the better value since you can use it with multiple DAPs and not just the 380. Some claim that the AK 380 does not have enough juice to fully drive headphones so it makes sense to add an amp. Admittedly, using an external amp with the DAP to drive an iem is overkill but as headphiles, we prefer to be overprepared and well-equipped unlike the typical consumer.


----------



## shigzeo

I will publish CDM RMAA and square wave results today and tomorrow. But I think by now we all realise that CDM is pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## audionewbi

shigzeo said:


> I will publish CDM RMAA and square wave results today and tomorrow. But I think by now we all realise that CDM is pretty much bullet proof.


 
 My current statement upon reading this, Noooooooooooo
  
 But when I can afford it I will change that statement.


----------



## Tobias89

audionewbi said:


> My current statement upon reading this, Noooooooooooo
> 
> But when I can afford it I will change that statement.


 
 I'll second you!
  
 I tried the CDM. DAC section while good didn't wow me. The amp section though...damn..................


----------



## mscott58

tobias89 said:


> I'll second you!
> 
> I tried the CDM. DAC section while good didn't wow me. The amp section though...damn..................


 
 I find the entire package quite "wow-worthy", including the DAC. 
  
 Just experimented with a balanced cable to my K10's today using the CDM's 2.5mm TRRS port and it bumps it up even further!
  
 Cheers


----------



## mscott58

Also just posted some examples of affordable cases that seem to work well with the CDM over on the "other" ALO CDM page here on Head-Fi. Would repost it but then Jude would rap me on the knuckles. Here's a link if you're interested = LINK


----------



## Tobias89

mscott58 said:


> I find the entire package quite "wow-worthy", including the DAC.
> 
> Just experimented with a balanced cable to my K10's today using the CDM's 2.5mm TRRS port and it bumps it up even further!
> 
> Cheers


 
 Haha, personally I prefer the Hugo's dac, so YMMV. Not saying that the CDM dac isn't good though


----------



## shigzeo

By the way, I've finally finished uploading relevant RMAA results for the CDM. Square waves to follow, and then a review!


----------



## Ultrainferno

And here is Nathan's review
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-alo-continental-dual-mono-cdm-back-on-top-part-one/
  
 There will be a Part 2 by myself, and even a mystery part 3


----------



## audionewbi

Anyone wants to trade their CDM for my hugo?


----------



## jlbrach

can you play the CDM while it is plugged in like you can with the Hugo or do you have to play it only in battery mode without it being plugged in?I find the idea of 5.5 hours of battery life using the DAC to be very restricting,my Hugo does a lot better than that!


----------



## shigzeo

It appears to work from the mains just as well.


----------



## mscott58

jlbrach said:


> can you play the CDM while it is plugged in like you can with the Hugo or do you have to play it only in battery mode without it being plugged in?I find the idea of 5.5 hours of battery life using the DAC to be very restricting,my Hugo does a lot better than that!


 
 You can play it when it's plugged in, and I haven't noticed and change in SQ between plugged in and not. 
  
 Also depending on how you use it the battery lasts a bit longer. If you're not using the DAC it lasts longer and also if you use the 5719 tubes it gives you longer battery life as well. 
  
 Enjoy


----------



## KB

jlbrach said:


> can you play the CDM while it is plugged in like you can with the Hugo or do you have to play it only in battery mode without it being plugged in?I find the idea of 5.5 hours of battery life using the DAC to be very restricting,my Hugo does a lot better than that!


 
  
 Good for you! 
  
 5 hours+ on DAC is fine for most people, you can play while charging 27 - 7, the charger is dead quite and you can take the $1000 you saved and buy something great for your wife or sig other.
  
 Ken


----------



## Mimouille

Nathan, how would you say the CDM compares to the AK240 with iems. Some low impedance, some high.


----------



## jlbrach

Quote:
 Originally Posted by jlbrach 
  
 can you play the CDM while it is plugged in like you can with the Hugo or do you have to play it only in battery mode without it being plugged in?I find the idea of 5.5 hours of battery life using the DAC to be very restricting,my Hugo does a lot better than that!
  
 Good for you! 
  
 5 hours+ on DAC is fine for most people, you can play while charging 27 - 7, the charger is dead quite and you can take the $1000 you saved and buy something great for your wife or sig other.
  
 Ken
  
 gee,need to be defensive i was only commenting on the battery life which is to me rather short...5 hours is fine for most people?well perhaps but I do find it restrictive....that said I have bought several ALO products and am interested in the CDM which I am sure is a fine product


----------



## audionewbi

kb said:


> Good for you!
> 
> 5 hours+ on DAC is fine for most people, you can play while charging 27 - 7, the charger is dead quite and you can take the $1000 you saved and buy something great for your wife or sig other.
> 
> Ken


I Australia they both cost the same


----------



## shigzeo

mimouille said:


> Nathan, how would you say the CDM compares to the AK240 with iems. Some low impedance, some high.


 

 I don't own an AK240. I am borrowing a modded AK240. I also borrowed an AK240 last week. In terms of noise levels, absolutely, the AK240 is lower, but the CDM is comparable or better than every other similarly equipped valve amp I've tried. In other words, I can enjoy it with no problem through an Ultrasone IQ. 
  
 In terms of benchmarkable audio performance, comparing solid state to valves of any kind, no matter the price, is unfair. That said, CDM is more stable within its performance bounds than is the stock AK240.

 That is:

 1. The CDM handles earphones with extremely wildly swinging impedances better than does the AK240. But, the difference is small enough that I don't think anyone could rightly call it audible.
 2. CDM can be used in high gain at max volume with little to no ill effects. Every AK device I've tried today nerfs its output from about 90-95% of the full volume, enough that you can hear it stub the end of notes (not clipping, but a rounding or neutering of any voltage level that goes beyond that threshold). 
  
 Of course, a DAP has all the advantages of volume control and balance at low volume levels, over an outboard amp, no matter the price. But CDM is about 80% of where it needs to be to comfortably or safely use earphones no matter the sensitivity. 
  
 The rest is down to sound signature. CDM enjoys the stability of a good solid state circuit, but the warmth, and as I mentioned, cleanly, beautifully and softly gradiented transitions and textures. 

 If you're into valves, but not into tubey sound, CDM. If you want a very good digital experience, AK240 is pretty good. That said, if measuring the 240 against its performance/price ratio, it fails more so than does the CDM. 
  
 That's to say that ALO have done a very good job of blending performance and sound style.


----------



## Mimouille

Thanks a lot!


----------



## EH-Yeon

audionewbi said:


> Anyone wants to trade their CDM for my hugo?


 
 Hi, what made you wanna give up your hugo for CDM? In the place I am currently too, I can get both of them at roughly the same price.


----------



## audionewbi

eh-yeon said:


> Hi, what made you wanna give up your hugo for CDM? In the place I am currently too, I can get both of them at roughly the same price.


 
 Just curious as hugo wasn't all that for me.


----------



## raypin

mmm......CDM has landed in Manila. That's my silver baby: https://www.facebook.com/eggheadph . Let the honeymoon period commence......


----------



## probemax

Just purchase this baby in Singapore. Pairing it with zx2 and pm-3.
Need to run it in. 
Has not stop smiling since I had it power on.

Thanks ALO.


----------



## KB

probemax said:


> Just purchase this baby in Singapore. Pairing it with zx2 and pm-3.
> Need to run it in.
> Has not stop smiling since I had it power on.
> 
> Thanks ALO.


 
  
 probemax,
  
 Sweet! congrats!!
  
 ken


----------



## jlbrach

the hugo's dac offers better clarity and definition than cdm's dac.  however, the tonality of cdm's amp offers better tonality (musical) than hugo's amp.  therefore, the ideal combination is hugo's dac + cdm's amp 
  
 sounds great...get yourself a 380 and pair it with a combo of Hugo and CDM..add in a pair of 2K headphones and i can listen to music portably for only 9500 dollars!


----------



## goldendarko

Lol, i was thinking the same thing. Honestly why spend that much on 2 DAC/Amp combos only to use half of each?


----------



## KB

jlbrach said:


> the hugo's dac offers better clarity and definition than cdm's dac.  however, the tonality of cdm's amp offers better tonality (musical) than hugo's amp.  therefore, the ideal combination is hugo's dac + cdm's amp
> 
> sounds great...get yourself a 380 and pair it with a combo of Hugo and CDM..add in a pair of 2K headphones and i can listen to music portably for only 9500 dollars!


 
 Jibrach,
  
 Whats your point here with this post? You seem to be really fixated on what people spending habits are, who cares? Dude if your just going to make smart ass quacks about what things cost, what people are paying or what ever don't post here, its not a contribution to the hobby.
  
 Keb


----------



## lukeap69

goldendarko said:


> Lol, i was thinking the same thing. Honestly why spend that much on 2 DAC/Amp combos only to use half of each?




Very, very good point!


----------



## AlanYWM

lukeap69 said:


> Very, very good point!


 
  
 Simply because there isn't currently one device that can deliver the SQ to everyone's complete satisfaction. In a way, this is a never ending story. But it is also the nature and fun of this hobby. Trying to find your "perfect" sound system.


----------



## goldendarko

No doubt, but there are better and more affordable options if your just going to use the DAC of the Hugo & the Amp of the CDM. Why even bother with a 2-in-1 (DAC/Amp) in the 1st place, if only to use half of what your paying for on each - to each his own and all but it just doesn't make any sense to me but maybe I place more value on the money I work hard to earn.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have the Hugo and the CDM should be here on monday. I will be pairing them mostly with my AK240 and if I like the DAC of the Hugo and the amp of the CDM, then that's exactly how I'll be using it. If you can do it, afford it and you like it, why not do it?
  
 Last week I was in a meeting with guys pending 250000€ on a home setup, looking at that $10K for a portable setup is cheap


----------



## sonickarma

ultrainferno said:


> I have the Hugo and the CDM should be here on monday. I will be pairing them mostly with my AK240 and if I like the DAC of the Hugo and the amp of the CDM, then that's exactly how I'll be using it. If you can do it, afford it and you like it, why not do it?
> 
> Last week I was in a meeting with guys pending 250000€ on a home setup, looking at that $10K for a portable setup is cheap


 

 Cool looks like it will be a cool setup. Im in total agreement with you - If you can - why not!
  
 FWIW:
  
 There are more expensive cables then any of the portable bits we are discussing
  
 http://www.audiovisionsf.com/?page=detail&product_id=1314
  
*Odin Speaker Cable:*
 2M - $26,000/pr
 2.5M - $29,000/pr
 3M - $32,0000/pr
 4M - $38,000/pr
 5M - $44,000/pr


----------



## vaibhavp

ultrainferno said:


> I have the Hugo and the CDM should be here on monday. I will be pairing them mostly with my AK240 and if I like the DAC of the Hugo and the amp of the CDM, then that's exactly how I'll be using it. If you can do it, afford it and you like it, why not do it?
> 
> Last week I was in a meeting with guys pending 250000€ on a home setup, looking at that $10K for a portable setup is cheap


 
  
 if i had money, i would do it. simple as that. 
  
 no need to justify your spending by looking at speaker guys.


----------



## raypin

mmm......CDM's heat is tolerable, a bit warm to the touch but not intolerable (as transportable/portable with the AK 240). The build quality and design are top-notch (fantastically beautiful that screams quality). It was love at first sight. . As for the SQ right off the gate, a.w.e.s.o.m.e. Looking forward to long, listening sessions with my silver baby......


----------



## Ultrainferno

raypin said:


> mmm......CDM's heat is tolerable, a bit warm to the touch but not intolerable (as transportable/portable with the AK 240). The build quality and design are top-notch (fantastically beautiful that screams quality). It was love at first sight. . As for the SQ right off the gate, a.w.e.s.o.m.e. Looking forward to long, listening sessions with my silver baby......


 
  
 Will you be tube rolling?


----------



## raypin

mmm......the dealer here will be ordering as soon as it becomes available. So, I will be tube rolling, just as I did with my Alo Pan Am (and ended up with the RTC tubes).


----------



## shigzeo

alanywm said:


> Simply because there isn't currently one device that can deliver the SQ to everyone's complete satisfaction. In a way, this is a never ending story. But it is also the nature and fun of this hobby. Trying to find your "perfect" sound system.


 

 I think it's unfair to say 'deliver the SQ to everyone's complete satisfaction'. Why? Because we're not talking about definable, repeatable metrics when most of us say 'SQ'. We're instead talking about sound preference. And it's true: device A may not sound good to you, or to me. But that doesn't mean it doesn't deliver amazing SQ. It means that you, or I, do not like that sound; or it means that we love it. Love or hate, SQ largely has NOTHING to do with it. 

 If we were talk about SQ, we'd be talking about dynamic range, signal to noise ratios, and how closely the signal out of the device cleaves to the original, recorded signal. 
  
 I take issue with this because by and large, we are full of BS to think we know anything definite about SQ. It should be our prerogative to be honest: that we are talking about sound preferences, and there, not SQ, or in the chance that we can reference measurements, or benchmarks, about observable, repeatable SQ. 

 Which, I can proudly say: CDM handles load almost as if it doesn't exist. The only metric I found through square waves, ringing tests, and RMAA that stymied CDM to a large degree was the Earsonics SM2. But most high end amps I've tested with it cannot handle it properly. CDM performs very very well. It sounds good. And measurably, in the metrics that count (considering that valves will never meet distortion figures of solid state - and in fact, that is probably the biggest reason we love their sound), CDM is excellent. 

 And, I like it.


----------



## AlanYWM

shigzeo said:


> I think it's unfair to say 'deliver the SQ to everyone's complete satisfaction'. Why? Because we're not talking about definable, repeatable metrics when most of us say 'SQ'. We're instead talking about sound preference. And it's true: device A may not sound good to you, or to me. But that doesn't mean it doesn't deliver amazing SQ. It means that you, or I, do not like that sound; or it means that we love it. Love or hate, SQ largely has NOTHING to do with it.
> 
> If we were talk about SQ, we'd be talking about dynamic range, signal to noise ratios, and how closely the signal out of the device cleaves to the original, recorded signal.
> 
> I take issue with this because by and large, we are full of BS to think we know anything definite about SQ. It should be our prerogative to be honest: that we are talking about sound preferences, and there, not SQ, or in the chance that we can reference measurements, or benchmarks, about observable, repeatable SQ.


 
  
*"Sound quality* is typically an assessment of the accuracy, enjoyability, or intelligibility of audio output from an electronic device. Quality can be measured objectively, such as when tools are used to gauge the accuracy with which the device reproduces an original sound; or it can be measured subjectively, such as when human listeners respond to the sound or gauge its _perceived_ similarity to another sound." - From Wikipedia
  
  
I hear you. As a lay person and as far as I am concerned, I don't give a hoot what instruments tell me about the sound quality of a device. Sound quality to me is about whether what I hear is appealing to me. My ears are the judge of what is nice or not nice. Is it subjective? Of course. But unless I have distorted/extreme hearing, what I hear as producing good "sound quality" should also appeal to many people. So, for example, I find the Hugo to be a really nice sounding device. I think many folks who have heard the Hugo will agree with me on this. Note: I mentioned "many", not "all". 
  
 In any case, I was just tryng to explain to the previous posters that many folks are "searching" for the ideal sound. That may explain why some folks here are prepared to go the extra mile to buy a device for a specific quality and pair it with another device in the hope of achieving a better sound. And if you have the dough for it, why not? It is a hobby for many folks here and mixing and matching is part of the game. For those who feel that it is a waste of money to mix and match audio devices, then simply don't.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....oh my GEEEEE. My Fitear TG 334 never sounded so luscious, until the Continental Dual Mono. It is like hearing the Fitear for the first time. Kilig (shivers) to the max!!! I could stare at the glowing tubes for
 hours.......Mesmerizing. My temp (until something better comes along) and snug-fitting carrying case for: CDM + AK 240 + JH Layla:


----------



## maricius

raypin said:


> mmm.....oh my GEEEEE. My Fitear TG 334 never sounded so luscious, until the Continental Dual Mono. It is like hearing the Fitear for the first time. Kilig (shivers) to the max!!! I could stare at the glowing tubes for
> hours.......Mesmerizing. My temp (until something better comes along) and snug-fitting carrying case for: CDM + AK 240 + JH Layla:


 
  
 I think I saw you at egghead once!! Congratulations on your new purchase


----------



## raypin

mmm......thanks! Waiting for Egghead's new digs at Shangrila before the year's end. Speakers, home theater and a dedicated headphone room for us headfi-crazed Flips in a posh mall, certainly a step up from the under-the-escalator digs now. Since I'm also crazy for Thai foot massage, I think I'll suggest to him to include free TFM while auditioning his wares. Lol!


----------



## jlbrach

if somebody wants to buy a hugo,CDM and 380 and use them together more power to them.I would say there are probably a handful of people ready to do such a thing.I have no problem with what anybody does with their money ,I am just commenting as a person who owns more than i care to admit that it seems like overkill to say the very least.No malice intended for sure!


----------



## AlanYWM

I was charging the CDM last night while playing it. After 2 hours, the unit was really hot. Haha. Even the volume knob was hot. But this is a tube amp so I can understand. I would recommend placing something like adhesive clear bumpers under the CDM so that it is lifted above the table or whatever it is placed on. I think it would help cool the unit better.
  
 On another note, I am really liking the sound coming out of the CDM quite a bit. I tested it with my Fitear MH335 and Fostex TH900. Very nice. Definitively no regrets. The built quality is also top notch. Well done, ALO.


----------



## mscott58

alanywm said:


> I was charging the CDM last night while playing it. After 2 hours, the unit was really hot. Haha. Even the volume knob was hot. But this is a tube amp so I can understand. I would recommend placing something like adhesive clear bumpers under the CDM so that it is lifted above the table or whatever it is placed on. I think it would help cool the unit better.
> 
> On another note, I am really liking the sound coming out of the CDM quite a bit. I tested it with my Fitear MH335 and Fostex TH900. Very nice. Definitively no regrets. The built quality is also top notch. Well done, ALO.


 
 Yep - it does get a bit toasty, but not more so than much of my other gear. My new Geek Pulse Infinity gets as hot as my CDM, and its not even tube based. Cheers


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,
  
 Also the 5718 and or 5719 tubes will be about 1/3 cooler than the stock 6111s also bonus you get about 2 - 3 hours more play time so nearly 10 hours analog. 
  
 If you cant take the heat please try any one of these
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/vacuum-tubes/continental-dual-mono-compatible-tubes/sonotone-5719
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/vacuum-tubes/continental-dual-mono-compatible-tubes/rca-5718
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/vacuum-tubes/continental-dual-mono-compatible-tubes/sylvania-6ad4-a
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/vacuum-tubes/continental-dual-mono-compatible-tubes/usa-brand-5718
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## cj3209

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Also the 5718 and or 5719 tubes will be about 1/3 cooler than the stock 6111s also bonus you get about 2 - 3 hours more play time so nearly 10 hours analog.
> 
> ...


 

 Hi, Ken:  how do those tubes sound?  I'm a tube-noob, unfortunately.  I don't mind the heat because the sound is so good but if these tubes give me the same/similar sound with less heat, I'll definitely purchase those.
  
 Thank you.
  
 CJ


----------



## KB

cj3209 said:


> Hi, Ken:  how do those tubes sound?  I'm a tube-noob, unfortunately.  I don't mind the heat because the sound is so good but if these tubes give me the same/similar sound with less heat, I'll definitely purchase those.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> CJ


 
 Hey Cj
  
 Honestly have not had a lot of time to critically listen to all the tubes. I can say that the single triode (5719/8) are every bit as good as the stock ones. I do recall some being more mellow, some being flatter.. sorry I have not been able to map them all out.
  
 I sent a bunch of the tubes to the guys at Headfonia.com and they are going to do a more in depth comparison of some of the tubes.
  
 Ken


----------



## DecentLevi

Yeah guys, that would be quite cool when one of you buys all those tubes to give us your impressions on the way the sound compares. Looks like they're only about $30 each too.
  
 Also Raypin, I think you really throw most of us for a spin when you mention things like Egghead's new digs at Shangrila. For all I knew it was some guys house in China. After a few minutes of searching online I found it to be like an audiophile store in a mall in Quezon city, Philly's - you really should mention which city / country the place is in when mentioning something like that. (I also never heard the words 'digs' either)


----------



## raypin

mmmm..... @DecentLevi, copy. Sorry. Just some background info: in Manila, there are only two major shops for all things headfi: The Listening Room Megamall and Egghead Audiohub Robinson's Galleria. Both are mall-based and they carry multiple brands, from consumer-level to audiophile-level. Every now and then, they also import some fairly  rare headfi gear, like the Studio Six. Egghead carries a lot of Alo Audio's products. Hifiman has a local distributor here in Manila so Hifiman products are easy to come by. Every November, the headphone crowd here have a Hifi Show (usually in Makati City) where dealers, customers and the general public are welcome to sample headfi/audiophile gear. It is not as big as those in Japan but it will have to do. That's the lay of the land. We may not have everything here but the prices here are very competitive (relative to U.S. retail). Some of us (like myself) go to Hong Kong or Singapore or Japan to buy headfi gear that are not available in our part of the world.


----------



## raypin

mmmm......I tried the Cayin N6 + CDM = something wonky. Volume (full volume,  high gain, via line-out of N6) is very weak. Headphone used: Audeze EL8 Open with Norne Solv X. Still tryng to figure this out.....Sony PCM D100 + CDM (via analog line-out of Sony) = good to very good pairing. Best pairing still is with my PC via supplied Alo Greenline usb (Microsoft Surface Pro 3/Foobar/Asio). Damn good.


----------



## KB

Raypin,
  
 I spent some time in Manilla working with a speaker company there, had a great time. The driving is crazy , I hope to come back for a visit some day.
  
 Kb


----------



## raypin

mmm.....waiting for Headfonia's tube-rolling (just like with the ALO PanAm tube rolling article they published way back). But, as is, the stock tubes of the CDM is nearly perfect for my sound preference, except perhaps with the bass (just a tad more would be sound-perfect). @KB , yup. Traffic here is just plain crazy. That's why I use headphones/in-ears to ward off noise pollution and traffic-related stress.
  
 CDM + AK 240 + JH Layla = awesome combination that sounds very musical without sacrificing resolution. If you think the AK 240 sometimes sound sterile and if you think the Layla has these dips/veiling somewhere in the mid-range, the CDM *IS* the answer and that is just from my impressions in unbalanced mode. Damn good! Run, baby, run to the nearest ALO dealer. Can the CDM properly drive the Hifiman HE 1000? The day my unit arrives is a day too late. Can't wait to test the combo. Two more weeks...........sheesh!


----------



## Ultrainferno

> Originally Posted by *KB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent a bunch of the tubes to the guys at Headfonia.com and they are going to do a more in depth comparison of some of the tubes.
> 
> Ken


 
  
  


raypin said:


> mmm.....waiting for Headfonia's tube-rolling (just like with the ALO PanAm tube rolling article they published way back).@KB


 
  
 They will be arriving together with the CDM tomorrow if all goes well. It will be a while though before the tube rolling article (like the Pan Am one) is online. Give me some time


----------



## probemax

After some testing, i am unable to get DSD64 on working with osx. (Using app VOX) PCM is working on 3 three sampling.
 Also need help on how to get the ZX2 to run with the CDM DAC at DSD64 
 Please advise.
  
  
  
 Also notice something wrong on the ALO site. http://www.aloaudio.com/continental-dual-mono
 Stated in the para......
The front panel lights provide you with quick access to the DAC’s sample rate.  Red = 44.1 / 48kHz, Green = 88.2 / 96kHz, Blue = 176.4 / 192kHz, White = DSD64
  
BUT at the lower part of the site after the reviews, there is a part on inputs/outputs.
The front diagram is showing the wrong info on the Green and Blue LEDs.
  
Please kindly work on it.
It causes confusion when you are troubleshooting the sampling
  
  
Cheers.


----------



## AlanYWM

I managed to get DSD64 on my pc using foobar200 with Win8.1. PCM files are also showing up correctly on the LEDs. Now trying to clock in more hours on the CDM in the hope that things will improve further  As it is right now, I am quite happy with the sound.


----------



## KB

probemax said:


> After some testing, i am unable to get DSD64 on working with osx. (Using app VOX) PCM is working on 3 three sampling.
> Also need help on how to get the ZX2 to run with the CDM DAC at DSD64
> Please advise.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please follow closely the FAQ page and follow the instructions.
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/cdm-faq
  
 If you cant get the DSD to work then you probably did not run the driver "CmediaDoPInstall.dmg"
  
 Please try that.
  
 I have not tested with VOX FYI.
  
 The ALO site went down for about 30 min yesterday, this happens sometimes.
  
  
 LEDs are White Blue Green Red.


----------



## jlbrach

out of curiosity could a CDM be ordered with the different tubes that run cooler and have better battery life and have those tubes installed in the CDM by ALO?That would go a long way for one like myself who worries about the relatively short battery life


----------



## probemax

Thanks.
  
 My apologies. Downloaded but did not install the .dmg file.
 Manage to get the OSX working with jriver at DSD64.
  
 Any advice on android connection for Sony ZX2?
  
 And Yes, this is the picture that has the mis info.
 The blue should be 172/192k
 and green should be 88/96k.
 But in the picture, it is reversed.


----------



## KB

probemax said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My apologies. Downloaded but did not install the .dmg file.
> Manage to get the OSX working with jriver at DSD64.
> ...


 
  
 Ah good.
  
 Bit rates were swapped, I thought we had corrected that earlier in the week but was missed. Should be...
  

  
 Sony ZX2, I am unaware that this will work with the CDM. If it does let me know.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

jlbrach said:


> out of curiosity could a CDM be ordered with the different tubes that run cooler and have better battery life and have those tubes installed in the CDM by ALO?That would go a long way for one like myself who worries about the relatively short battery life


 
 Jibrach,
  
 I was not able to acquire enough of these type of tubes for a stock tube option, only a aftermarket option. They are really rare to find in new and unused condition. All the tubes I bought were new in box unused. I bought a lot of the 6111 Phillips, enough to make the CDM future proof. The single triode ones probably will not last  so I dont want people to be angry if we run out.
  
 If you add them to your order I would be happy to install them and of course add the Phillips 6111s uninstalled, yes. Just request to install the 5718 or 5719 in the comment box upon check out.
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> Jibrach,
> 
> I was not able to acquire enough of these type of tubes for a stock tube option, only a aftermarket option. They are really rare to find in new and unused condition. All the tubes I bought were new in box unused. I bought a lot of the 6111 Phillips, enough to make the CDM future proof. The single triode ones probably will not last  so I dont want people to be angry if we run out.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good to know.
  
 Any thoughts on how much the sound quality might diminish when using the single triode tubes?


----------



## Musicdiddy

raypin said:


> I could stare at the glowing tubes for
> hours.......Mesmerizing.


 
  
 I do a lot of my listenening in bed, how bright would you say  the tubes are in the dark?


----------



## raypin

mmm。。。in total darkness, illumination is equivalent to an led bulb.


----------



## raypin

mmm...time to stock the single triodes. Lol! Mullards plus the 5718 ought to tide me over until the tube rolling from headfonia is published. @KB, the battery for the CDM is 39 bucks, if I recall correctly? In your store, the battery does not seem to be included. I'd like to order an extra battery pack. Can you PM me the instructions on how to add this to cart? tia. There's nothing wrong with my battery, getting around 4 to 5 hours on average which isn't bad but I hate downtime (recharging battery) . So, an extra battery pack will come in handy.


----------



## Ultrainferno

What an evening...


----------



## KB

ultrainferno said:


> What an evening...


 
  
  
 Oh my!! your killing me 
  
 Looks like a fun time.
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

raypin said:


> mmm...time to stock the single triodes. Lol! Mullards plus the 5718 ought to tide me over until the tube rolling from headfonia is published. @KB, the battery for the CDM is 39 bucks, if I recall correctly? In your store, the battery does not seem to be included. I'd like to order an extra battery pack. Can you PM me the instructions on how to add this to cart? tia. There's nothing wrong with my battery, getting around 4 to 5 hours on average which isn't bad but I hate downtime (recharging battery) . So, an extra battery pack will come in handy.


 
 HI Raypin,
  
 I will add it to the accessory page here shortly please stand by.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## Ultrainferno

And some tubes to play with. I know what I'll be doing...


----------



## goldendarko

ultrainferno said:


> What an evening...




10k for a semi portable rig. My oh my.


----------



## jlbrach

10k for a semi portable rig. My oh my.
  
 My thoughts exactly....no criticism of any of the products on their own but to use a CDM WITH a Hugo and a 380....my oh my is right


----------



## raypin

mmm......it is not a usd10K system. More like 7k. Here's why: Initial capital outlay: 10K. Assuming: you use the system for 5 years, and then resell the rig for 3K after five years (to account for equipment depreciation), the cost of ownership is actually 7K total. 7k divided by 5 = 1,400 per year or usd3.83 per day for five years, about the cost of a happy meal at Mcdonald's.plus some chewing gums or an HD rental from iTunes. I think I can do without a Happy meal for 5 years. The experience: PRICELESS.


----------



## matt8268

raypin said:


> mmm......it is not a usd10K system. More like 7k. Here's why: Initial capital outlay: 10K. Assuming: you use the system for 5 years, and then resell the rig for 3K after five years (to account for equipment depreciation), the cost of ownership is actually 7K total. 7k divided by 5 = 1,400 per year or usd3.83 per day for five years, about the cost of a happy meal at Mcdonald's.plus some chewing gums or an HD rental from iTunes. I think I can do without a Happy meal for 5 years. The experience: PRICELESS.


 
  
 Find me one Head-Fier who has used the same system for 5 years without spending more money. That being said, $10k is only $5k per ear.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Jeez guys whats all the fuzz with the $$$? You do know this is for a review right?
  
 But even then, if someone who has the moneys wants to spend 10K on a portable setup, why not. Lots of people use the Hugo with the AK DAPs, and lots of people use an external amp with the Hugo (cause they prefer the amps sound). This is just a combination of both and I have to say it sounds sublime.
  
 There are several reasons why I had this setup:
  
 1. I need to test all aspects of a unit. 
 2. The CDM amp sounds different from the Hugo one 
 3. Some people wanted to know exactly how this setup sounded. 
 4. I wanted a cool picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I agree though, one should be very happy already with just the Hugo or the CDM, both are excellent but there's no need to _tell _other what to do with their money. 
 Ask a car loving billionaire why he bought that Ferrari, Maserati and Lamborghini and he will tell you: Because I like it and because I can.
  
 Just my 2 cents.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....I'm actually looking forward to Headfonia's review of that test rig. I already have the AK 240, Chord Hugo and the CDM. My HE1K will arrive in about two weeks. Why? "Because I can."  I'm not rich but I'd rather spend my discretionary funds on my headfi hobby/passion rather than buy ______ or _______ or _______.


----------



## Uncle E1

a friend's rig
  
 qa360 > coax > hugo > analog > cdm > ps1000


----------



## raypin

mmm......a very good closed-back transportable/portable rig (ak240, CDM , FAD PHvi), when you are out and about: lush, rich, airy soundstage, highly musical and good sound isolation:


----------



## sonickarma

Really keen to find out if anyone has paired a Tera Player yet - as could prove to be the most analogue sound pairing out there.
  
 Anyone ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Don't have the Tera, sorry


----------



## sonickarma

ultrainferno said:


> Don't have the Tera, sorry


 

 OK - looks like I'll have to buy one to try then


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> OK - looks like I'll have to buy one to try then


 
 Be sure to report back your findings! Cheers


----------



## raypin

mmm....is it advisable to recharge the CDM with a power bank (with matching output at around 12 volts)?? Asking to be safe.......I have  this at home: http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/universal-chargers/xp18000a.php


----------



## KB

Home Audio - $10,000 will get you a high end power conditioner, or a decent DAC, or a high end cartridge or perhaps some really good speaker cables and interconnects. I think to have the set up in that post to equal sound wise in a home audio set up you would be looking at easy $100,000. 
  
 I am so happy we have a few good review outlets working and healthy.
  
 KB


----------



## Ultrainferno

I've been listening to the CDM with stock tubes for 2 full days now (at work with the EL-8 O ). Installing the drivers for DSD playback was pretty easy and all is running smooth so far
 It sounds really good and it keeps my coffee warm, what's not to like. I kid I kid.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......not sure if this is normal/by design: but both the iBasso DX 100 and the Cayin N6 DAP have weak volume (even with high gain, full volume of CDM) when paired with the CDM via line-out of dap to 3.5 mm. line-in of CDM. The Sony PCM D100 fared significantly  better/have better headroom. Headphone used: Audeze EL8 Open (unbalanced). By weak volume, I mean normal listening but no further. I like the extra headroom (normal listening volume = 50 to 60% of volume pot). Reason: need open backs to sound louder in noisy environment. Any CDM owner experiencing the same? Or am I committing a rookie mistake? <scratching head>.........iBasso DX 100 or  Cayin N6 + CDM = good pairing. Sony PCM D100 + CDM (with EL8 Open/Norne Solv X) = much better   awesome bassssssssssss!


----------



## Uncle E1

raypin said:


> mmm.......not sure if this is normal/by design: but both the iBasso DX 100 and the Cayin N6 DAP have weak volume (even with high gain, full volume of CDM) when paired with the CDM via line-out of dap to 3.5 mm. line-in of CDM. The Sony PCM D100 fared significantly  better/have better headroom. Headphone used: Audeze EL8 Open (unbalanced). By weak volume, I mean normal listening but no further. I like the extra headroom (normal listening volume = 50 to 60% of volume pot). Reason: need open backs to sound louder in noisy environment. Any CDM owner experiencing the same? Or am I committing a rookie mistake? <scratching head>.........iBasso DX 100 or  Cayin N6 + CDM = good pairing. Sony PCM D100 + CDM (with EL8 Open/Norne Solv X) = much better   awesome bassssssssssss!


 
  
 not really sure ... n6 > cdm maybe a little too warm sounding.  will give it a try tomorrow and revert.


----------



## raypin

mmmm.....sound sig is not the problem. It is the volume itself. At max of volume pot and high gain CDM  = just my normal listening volume. Same issue with the N6 and iBasso DX 100, but with my Sony PCM D100 = volume pot at around 60% at high gain for my normal listening volume. Interconnected with  3.5 mm. Whiplash via DAP line-out to CDM line-in. Damn.....I'm having great fun with the PCM D100 + CDM as I'm typing this post and they look handsome together (silver and silver/black).


----------



## Ultrainferno

With all the sources I tried, I didn't even need high gain. That's including the he1000 and el8s

Are you sure you are using the LO?


----------



## raypin

mmm....yes, I'm sure. On the DX 100, the line out is between the phone and the gain slider switch, while on the N6, it is to the left of the headphone out with the DAP facing you  and is marked with an icon (box with arrow out to denote line-out). On the PCM D100 (which seems to be working just fine), the analog line out/optical out is separate from the headphone out. Also, the volume controls on the N6 and DX100 are deactivated (line-out active).  I'm having a sms discussion right now with Egghead (my dealer for the  CDM here in Manila) and his theory is some DAPs have a stronger voltage preout which results in stronger amplification. Also, we're wondering: is the CDM tuned/optimized for iems or iems and full-size HPs? He suggested using fully balanced system for the CDM (for instant db gain). Again, by weak volume, I mean max everything results in normal listening volume (for me) and no more headroom in reserve. I'm not expecting the CDM to be as powerful as the iFi iDSD Micro but it is just a small concern of mine since I plan to use the CDM with my headphones, most of which are unbalanced. I did not want to post here pending a test of both DAPs (N6 and DX 100) with another CDM unit. Unfortunately, Egghead already sold his last unit yesterday. Thus, the s.o.s.
  
 On an unrelated note, I am reiterating my request for an answer: can I safely recharge my CDM off a power bank, specifically this: http://www.energizerpowerpacks.com/universal-chargers/xp18000a.php
  
 If power bank recharging is not possible/unsafe: then I guess I have to rely on my power inverter (to convert from DC to AC) to recharge the CDM while driving. Bummer. As of now, the 5 hours I'm getting is simply not enough for me. Call me a CDM addict.


----------



## mscott58

Thinking about trying to pair up my Geek Pulse Infinity with the CDM, using the DAC from the Infinity with the amp of the CDM. 
  
 Need to find a way to take the balanced output from the Infinity and feed it into the CDM. Looks like a 3-pin XLR to 2.5mm TRRS would work like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/C0-TRRS-2-5mm-Balanced-To-3pin-XLR-Female-Silver-Cable-For-IRIVER-AK240ss-ak380-/261864305783?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cf8543477
  
 Assume it would be better to tap the 3-pin XLR outputs on the back than the 4-pin XLR headphone out on the front. 
  
 Anyone have any thoughts/ideas/pointers? 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Uncle E1

mscott58 said:


> Thinking about trying to pair up my Geek Pulse Infinity with the CDM, using the DAC from the Infinity with the amp of the CDM.
> 
> Need to find a way to take the balanced output from the Infinity and feed it into the CDM. Looks like a 3-pin XLR to 2.5mm TRRS would work like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/C0-TRRS-2-5mm-Balanced-To-3pin-XLR-Female-Silver-Cable-For-IRIVER-AK240ss-ak380-/261864305783?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cf8543477
> 
> ...


 
  
 yes, the pair of xlr at the back is line out.  if you tap from the headphones out of the front, you will be double amping


----------



## onlychild

Fully Balanced setup...best I've heard my Roxannes sound, like full size headphones.  This setup is mostly for the HE1Ks (waiting on my prod set).  I like using the AK380 alone with the Roxannes.  
  
 I do want to try a different IC, I think the 8 braid copper might be too much warmth with the tube amp.   
  
  
 Mousepad doesn't get hot with the CDM, you can find them on Amazon.


----------



## mscott58

Was fooling around with my CDM and my LCD-3's today, having used my CDM exclusively with my K-10's so far. 
  
 All I can say is wow - I never would have guessed the CDM would drive the big Audeze's so well! Plenty of power to drive them, and they sound really good. No trade-offs in going portable/transportable with the CDM and these full-sized cans IMO. 

 Once again well done Ken - you're really on the ball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers


----------



## fogsound

Is there a charge indicator? I can't seem to find one so not sure how to tell if it is actually charging...
  
 Thanks!


----------



## KB

fogsound said:


> Is there a charge indicator? I can't seem to find one so not sure how to tell if it is actually charging...
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Fogsound,
  
 LED is located on the charger, Red = charge in progress, Green = Fully charge / charge complete.
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken


----------



## fogsound

Aha - Thanks Ken!
  
 Loving the sound with LCD-X phones, even more than with my WA7. Really awesome work!


----------



## KB

fogsound said:


> Aha - Thanks Ken!
> 
> Loving the sound with LCD-X phones, even more than with my WA7. Really awesome work!


 
 Music to my ears!


----------



## audionewbi

raypin said:


> mmmm.....sound sig is not the problem. It is the volume itself. At max of volume pot and high gain CDM  = just my normal listening volume. Same issue with the N6 and iBasso DX 100, but with my Sony PCM D100 = volume pot at around 60% at high gain for my normal listening volume. Interconnected with  3.5 mm. Whiplash via DAP line-out to CDM line-in. Damn.....I'm having great fun with the PCM D100 + CDM as I'm typing this post and they look handsome together (silver and silver/black).


 
 I think my friend you are going deaf


----------



## shigzeo

uncle e1 said:


> yes, the pair of xlr at the back is line out.  if you tap from the headphones out of the front, you will be double amping


 

 Not that double amping is necessarily a bad thing. It all depends on the signal feeding the amplifier input. If it's bad, it's bad: line out or otherwise.


----------



## raypin

Mmm......hope not. Lol! It is not the volume relative to what you and I (or others) consider as loud enough. The issue is the volume and headroom of the Cayin N6 and the DX 100 relative to the Sony PCM D100 and, I might add, the AK 240, which are just fine. As I've explained, with the Sony and CDM, there is no problem. I can still turn the volume pot to ear-splitting level. Why the significant discrepancy? I am hoping that a CDM owner out therr with the same DAPs as mine can confirm or debunk my observations.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I have only used it with AK120II and AK240 so far, SE and Balanced. Will try DX90 in a bit for you, can try a couple of Fiio DAPs and ipods later as well if needed


----------



## Musicdiddy

Ken or anyone that can answer! I am in the UK so if I wanted to order the CDM would I have to purchase direct from the website as I cannot see any dealers in my area?
  
 Thanks


----------



## raypin

mmm.......access Store, select item to add to cart, input country, city and zip code to get shipping rates for U.K. I tried for UK and it seems to be allowable.


----------



## bmichels

onlychild said:


> Fully Balanced setup...best I've heard my Roxannes sound, like full size headphones.  This setup is mostly for the HE1Ks (waiting on my prod set).  I like using the AK380 alone with the Roxannes.
> 
> I do want to try a different IC, I think the 8 braid copper might be too much warmth with the tube amp.


 
  
 Nice !
  
 Here you are using the Internal A&K DAC, and the Dual Mono just as an AMP.  
  
 Have you also tried going digital from the AK380 to the ALO in order to use ALO's DAC instead of A&K's DAC ?  
  
 --> Did you compared booth DACs ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

The CDM has no Optical in, how would you get the digital signal from the AK to the CDM?


----------



## shigzeo

ultrainferno said:


> The CDM has no Optical in, how would you get the digital signal from the AK to the CDM?


 

 The only way would be if you could access the USB digital from the AK, but I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Ultrainferno

shigzeo said:


> The only way would be if you could access the USB digital from the AK, but I don't think that's possible.


 
  
 Can't one of your MODers hack into it?


----------



## raypin

mmm......ever since I got the AK 240, I wonder why iRiver did not add a digital out (coax or optical) or true line-out as additional feature.  Was there a technical reason for that? Only the designer knows the answer.


----------



## bmichels

raypin said:


> mmm......ever since I got the AK 240, I wonder why iRiver did not add a digital out (coax or optical) or true line-out as additional feature.  Was there a technical reason for that? Only the designer knows the answer.


 
 ??? there is an Optical digital-out on each A&Kxxx !!


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm sure KB/ALO had there reasons, but the first ting I asked as well when the news of the CDM came out was: "is there an optical out?"
 Can you enlighten us, Ken?


----------



## raypin

bmichels said:


> ??? there is an Optical digital-out on each A&Kxxx !!


 

 mmm....yes, I meant coax digital or true line-out. I'd be happy with either.  Sorry.


----------



## evolutionx

Really enjoying CDM with LCD-XC.   On low gain, got to almost max out the volume, but nice.  High gain has plenty of juice.   
  

  
 Pairs well with Tera Player too.   But need to go High Gain with LCD-XC.   Still prefer with my macbook with Audirvana Plus.  Sublime.   For on the go portability, i guess Tera + CDM makes a great combo too.


----------



## raypin

mmm........snazzy looking stack! Black on black. Best part of it is the tubes are in full display at all times. Love it! (and yes, life is too short to waste time on poor head-fi).


----------



## evolutionx

Thanks raypin.  Loves the tube glow too!


----------



## KB

musicdiddy said:


> Ken or anyone that can answer! I am in the UK so if I wanted to order the CDM would I have to purchase direct from the website as I cannot see any dealers in my area?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
  
 Hi Musicdiddy,
  
 This is a problem,  ALO has NO dealer in Europe / UK!! ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We use to have a dealer  in the NL but not any more. If any reseller wants to carry ALO or Campfire please contact me 
  
 So to answer your question sorry yes direct sale from ALO for now.
  
 Thank you,
  
 ken


----------



## KB

ultrainferno said:


> I'm sure KB/ALO had there reasons, but the first ting I asked as well when the news of the CDM came out was: "is there an optical out?"
> Can you enlighten us, Ken?


 
  
 Sure, a couple of reasons, DSD can not run over optical and the chip set we used also did not support optical. The chip set we used we felt was the best sounding so in order to accommodate optical we would have had to sacrifice sound quality and also greatly increase the complexity and footprint of the circuit. In addition we have the International Optical edition. So in the end the optical solution was dropped.
  
 Ken


----------



## Ultrainferno

kb said:


> Hi Musicdiddy,
> 
> This is a problem,  ALO has NO dealer in Europe / UK!! ??
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ken,
  
 isn't Audiogarden.fr a dealer?
 And thank you for your reply on the optical in!


----------



## KB

ultrainferno said:


> Ken,
> 
> isn't Audiogarden.fr a dealer?
> And thank you for your reply on the optical in!


 
  
 They never buy anything from us so I would not really call them a dealer. We do not push our partners to, sell sell sell, were probably too laid back. But I would love to have good representation in Europe.
  
 Ken


----------



## mscott58

evolutionx said:


> Really enjoying CDM with LCD-XC.   On low gain, got to almost max out the volume, but nice.  High gain has plenty of juice.


 
 Yeah, was really happy to see how well the CDM powers big cans like the LCD's. On high gain I only go about halfway up the volume pot. Cheers


----------



## jlbrach

The XC is not really tough to drive I have them along with Alpha Primes and the Primes are a much more difficult can to drive......


----------



## raypin

Mm......just wondering, to my fellow  cdm owners: what's the best (least troublesome) Android or iOS have you tried with the CDM? Although I am a Windows Phone user, I am willing to shell out some bucks to buy, gulp, an Android smartphone  to act as pure transport (not as a communications device) to feed the amp/dac of the CDM. Tia.


----------



## Uncle E1

fully balanced ...


----------



## AxelCloris

raypin said:


> Mm......just wondering, to my fellow  cdm owners: what's the best (least troublesome) Android or iOS have you tried with the CDM? Although I am a Windows Phone user, I am willing to shell out some bucks to buy, gulp, an Android smartphone  to act as pure transport (not as a communications device) to feed the amp/dac of the CDM. Tia.


 
  
 Quality Android phones don't have to be expensive to be good. You'd want a device running Lollipop (5.0) or newer to use with the CDM. There are a handful of phones that don't support external devices but as I understand that's often due to the manufacturer's OS modifications and not Android itself. I use a killer $25 Android phone, the Moto G, at home. I purchased it simply to play with Android and it's excellent. I should try it with a mobile-friendly DAC to see how it fares.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Quality Android phones don't have to be expensive to be good. You'd want a device running Lollipop (5.0) or newer to use with the CDM. There are a handful of phones that don't support external devices but as I understand that's often due to the manufacturer's OS modifications and not Android itself. I use a killer $25 Android phone, the Moto G, at home. I purchased it simply to play with Android and it's excellent. I should try it with a mobile-friendly DAC to see how it fares.


 
 Good points Brian. I've used my iPhone 6 with the CDM and the camera adapter and it's worked well. Kind of a pricey to use just for audio though!


----------



## onlychild

uncle e1 said:


> fully balanced ...




What IC are u using?


----------



## Alaskagriz

I haven't been able to get Samsung Galaxy note 4 running lolipop to work on the CDM. If anyone has suggestions I'm all ears. My other portable amp/dacs work just fine via OTG cable from the Note 4. I've tried different cables, but nothing works. It's been a bit disappointing because I purchased this for 80% use as portable/transportable. But on the bright side, the thing is so dang good I'm considering selling my WA7 and using as my home rig. But I still want to take it to work with me - so getting my Note 4 to work with the CDM would be awesome.


----------



## Ultrainferno

If I find the time I can try with my s4 on lolipop tomorrow. Right now I am listening to my Legend R balanced (Linum) with the AK240 balanced (Alo sxc24). The LR is picking up a bit too much hiss though, will be switching to the VE5 in a bit.

Damn this CDM is good


----------



## audionewbi

Going to test and possibly buy this, some one stop me!!!


----------



## mscott58

audionewbi said:


> Going to test and possibly buy this, some one stop me!!!


 
 Sorry dude, love the CDM too much to stop you...


----------



## mscott58

Planned to use the CDM for my K-10's because I know how well Ken's stuff drives IEM's. 
  
 Was floored to find out how well the CDM drives my LCD-3's. It's sick how well this smallish portable box works with my Audeze's - very close to the SQ and impact of my dedicated desk-top rig. 
  
 You rock Mr. Ball (and Mr. Rossi too!)


----------



## KB

mscott58 said:


> Planned to use the CDM for my K-10's because I know how well Ken's stuff drives IEM's.
> 
> Was floored to find out how well the CDM drives my LCD-3's. It's sick how well this smallish portable box works with my Audeze's - very close to the SQ and impact of my dedicated desk-top rig.
> 
> You rock Mr. Ball (and Mr. Rossi too!)


 
  
 Thank you so much sir! 
  
 rock on.
  
 Ken


----------



## Uncle E1

onlychild said:


> What IC are u using?


 
  
 custom built with ak's 2.5mm trrs plugs and dita truth cables by van den hul to compliment the pair of balanced dita answer truth (gold limited) edition iem which is using the same cables.
  


alaskagriz said:


> I haven't been able to get Samsung Galaxy note 4 running lolipop to work on the CDM. If anyone has suggestions I'm all ears. My other portable amp/dacs work just fine via OTG cable from the Note 4. I've tried different cables, but nothing works. It's been a bit disappointing because I purchased this for 80% use as portable/transportable. But on the bright side, the thing is so dang good I'm considering selling my WA7 and using as my home rig. But I still want to take it to work with me - so getting my Note 4 to work with the CDM would be awesome.


 
  
 pairing of androids with dac/amps in general has been patchy at best due to the way different phones implement android.
  
  


raypin said:


> Mm......just wondering, to my fellow  cdm owners: what's the best (least troublesome) Android or iOS have you tried with the CDM? Although I am a Windows Phone user, I am willing to shell out some bucks to buy, gulp, an Android smartphone  to act as pure transport (not as a communications device) to feed the amp/dac of the CDM. Tia.


 
  
 a really good option is the new itouch 128gb!


----------



## KB

onlychild said:


> What IC are u using?


 
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/portable/25-mm-to-25mm-balanced-portable-cable
  

  
 kb


----------



## Uncle E1

kb said:


> http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/portable/25-mm-to-25mm-balanced-portable-cable
> 
> 
> 
> kb


 
  
 hahaha!  you beat me to it.  wanted to hook this up later today, ak380 > balanced > sxc24 ic > cdm > balanced sxc24 > lyra


----------



## audionewbi

Rainy Saturday, I will wait another day till I hear the CDM for myself.


----------



## shigzeo

audionewbi said:


> Rainy Saturday, I will wait another day till I hear the CDM for myself.


 

 I think you'll like it. It is a completely different continental. Completely stable, but with that wonderful thing called valves at the engine.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....iPod Touch is problem-free with the CDM? Okey-dokey. Note 4 + CDM = not working? Okey-dokey, I ll avoid Androids.


----------



## audionewbi

shigzeo said:


> I think you'll like it. It is a completely different continental. Completely stable, but with that wonderful thing called valves at the engine.


 
 That is what is scaring me. I am going there as someone who has zero experience with vacuum tubes so it should be a nice to see how it is. Should be fun, I will go early in the morning where my ears is not fatigue by anything. I noticed different time of the day I am more sensitive to treble.


----------



## audionewbi

raypin said:


> mmm.....iPod Touch 128 GB is problem-free with the CDM? Okey-dokey. Note 4 + CDM = not working? Okey-dokey, I ll avoid Androids.


 
 I am hoping that I can use my Sony Xperia Z3 tablet with it. So far it paired with everything, if it pairs with CDM it will make for a great coffee table setup.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....is it just me but it is a bit of a downer to be using a smartphone/iPod Touch as DAP to a 1500 bucks amp/dac and partnered with a xxxxx worth of iems or headphone. Let's see: CDM, Layla then a cheapass iPod Touch or CDM, Audeze then a cheapass Android......mmm......what the fudge! Somehow, I can get my brain to wrap around the combo. Walang arrive. Bawas pogi points (no cachet!). But it is the only way (ex-laptop/MacBook) to fully utilize the CDM. I hate to compromise. The next time I meet my friends (non-headphiles), they'll probably remark "iPod Touch and What a huge battery bank."


----------



## audionewbi

raypin said:


> mmm.....is it just me but it is a bit of a downer to be using a smartphone/iPod Touch as DAP to a 1500 bucks amp/dac and partnered with a xxxxx worth of iems or headphone. Let's see: CDM, Layla then a cheapass iPod Touch or CDM, Audeze then a cheapass Android......mmm......what the fudge! Somehow, I can get my brain to wrap around the combo. Walang arrive. Bawas pogi points (no cachet!).


 
 It is whatever works for you, that is how I see it.
  
 Sony Z3 compact works really well with HUGO, battery last probably 6-8 hours when feeding DSD, it also offers NAS access which is a really nice feature. Try it if you can. Performance wise in digital out it is much more stable than ZX-1 and ZX-2.


----------



## raypin

audionewbi said:


> It is whatever works for you, that is how I see it.
> 
> Sony Z3 compact works really well with HUGO, battery last probably 6-8 hours when feeding DSD, it also offers NAS access which is a really nice feature. Try it if you can. Performance wise in digital out it is much more stable than ZX-1 and ZX-2.


 
 mmm.....NAS is not useful for me: Can't take my NAS outside my room or when I'm outside. I'm perfectly fine with my Surface Pro 3 to CDM at home (serves as my de facto desktop rig). Another issue is more practical: IPod Touch capacity is a paltry 128 GB. Simply not enough!!!! Then there's the ugly interconnect (camera kit adaptor etc.).


----------



## audionewbi

raypin said:


> mmm.....NAS is not useful for me: Can't take my NAS outside my room or when I'm outside. I'm perfectly fine with my Surface Pro 3 to CDM at home (serves as my de facto desktop rig). Another issue is more practical: IPod Touch capacity is a paltry 128 GB. Simply not enough!!!! Then there's the ugly interconnect (camera kit adaptor etc.).


 
 With things like ipod you need the CCK. But Z3 works with a mico-micro which can be easily made. It has an expansion slot and also with the ease of connectivity with WiFi HDD you can take your entire music archive anywhere.


----------



## jlbrach

Here is a question for those out there....The new 380 costs 3500.00 dollars and i am assuming it has a world class DAC as part of the product.I currently own a 240 and a 120 Titan which I use with my Chord Hugo and I use my 240 on its own when I am on the run or on the road with my 846's.I do understand the need to have more power and thus a better amp when driving power hungry cans but I am somewhat dubious as to whether the DAC in the CDM is better or even as good as the DAC's in either the 240 or the 380.This is not a knock on the CDM,I repeat I am not criticizing the CDM I am however curious because as a fellow audiophile nut I am always interested in any new highly acclaimed product.
  
 Originally Posted by raypin 
  
 mmm.....is it just me but it is a bit of a downer to be using a smartphone/iPod Touch as DAP to a 1500 bucks amp/dac and partnered with a xxxxx worth of iems or headphone. Let's see: CDM, Layla then a cheapass iPod Touch or CDM, Audeze then a cheapass Android......mmm......what the fudge! Somehow, I can get my brain to wrap around the combo. Walang arrive. Bawas pogi points (no cachet!).
  
 As far as I am concerned I take the exact opposite point of view.To me if i am going to use a DAC/AMP combo I am going to use it with an Iphone or a less expensive AK model etc,it makes far less sense to me to spend 3500.00 for a 380 which has to my knowledge a high end and first class DAC and then use such an expensive well equipped DAC as a transport.


----------



## Uncle E1

running full balanced, can seriously rival some desktop setups ...


----------



## raypin

mmm.....I think the key strength of the CDM is not the DAC nor the Amp. It is both. It is a case of the whole is greater than the sum of the parts. The best demonstration of the CDM's power/performance is through USB. From there, you have to or you must draw your own conclusions based on what you need or want and based on what you hear, subject to opportunity costs (CDM plus old dap, cdm plus new dap, or no cdm but new dap etc.).


----------



## jlbrach

Question for uncle E1.....again no disrespect meant......how different would it sound if you listened to the CDM using an AK100 or any other source rather than spending 3500.00 dollars to use the 380 with it?Again,no disrespect because I own the 240 myself,I just do not understand the need to use such an expensive transport if you are going to be bypassing the DAC anyway?


----------



## muah

my understanding is the photo from Uncle E1, the AK380 is the DAC and the CDM is the amp, so its like the best of both world coming together and the resultant flows into the Ether and bliss is created....
  
  
 Do correct me if i am wrong, mr. Uncle E1.
  
 =)


----------



## raypin

mmm.......if I may: to paraphrase a fellow headfier, because he can. Lol! I love the set-up. Same with the Headfonia set (ak, chord, cdm, he1k). Just enjoy the headfi porn, men.


----------



## Uncle E1

jlbrach said:


> Question for uncle E1.....again no disrespect meant......how different would it sound if you listened to the CDM using an AK100 or any other source rather than spending 3500.00 dollars to use the 380 with it?Again,no disrespect because I own the 240 myself,I just do not understand the need to use such an expensive transport if you are going to be bypassing the DAC anyway?


 
  
  


muah said:


> my understanding is the photo from Uncle E1, the AK380 is the DAC and the CDM is the amp, so its like the best of both world coming together and the resultant flows into the Ether and bliss is created....
> 
> 
> Do correct me if i am wrong, mr. Uncle E1.
> ...


 
  
 ak380 > balanced (analog) > cdm > balanced > ether


----------



## warrior1975

jlbrach said:


> Question for uncle E1.....again no disrespect meant......how different would it sound if you listened to the CDM using an AK100 or any other source rather than spending 3500.00 dollars to use the 380 with it?Again,no disrespect because I own the 240 myself,I just do not understand the need to use such an expensive transport if you are going to be bypassing the DAC anyway?




Maybe he uses the ak380 by itself as well? Besides, if you want it and can afford it why not right? Not that I know, but I've read several reports of these "transports" sounding different.


----------



## Uncle E1

raypin said:


> mmm.......if I may: to paraphrase a fellow headfier, because he can. Lol! I love the set-up. Same with the Headfonia set (ak, chord, cdm, he1k). Just enjoy the headfi porn, men.


 
  
 not simply a matter of can or cannot.  it is the joy of different experiences coming from the different setups that makes this hobby really interesting.
  
 it is not about end game (destination).  it is about the journey.


----------



## AlanYWM

muah said:


> my understanding is the photo from Uncle E1, the AK380 is the DAC and the CDM is the amp, so its like the best of both world coming together and the resultant flows into the Ether and bliss is created....
> 
> 
> Do correct me if i am wrong, mr. Uncle E1.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, you are absolutely right. Uncle E1 is making use of the DAC on the AK380 and the amp on the CDM to power the Ether. Should be a great sounding setup.


----------



## raypin

uncle e1 said:


> not simply a matter of can or cannot.  it is the joy of different experiences coming from the different setups that makes this hobby really interesting.
> 
> it is not about end game (destination).  it is about the journey.


 

 mmm.....copy. I was just trying to preempt a spillover of the ak xxx vs. ak xxx debate in the ak 380 thread.


----------



## jlbrach

Ok,so that answers my question....the CDM in this case is being used as an amp for the 380...an expensive amp for sure but as an amp which makes more sense.I also suppose that means the 380's DAC is as good or better than that of the CDM?


----------



## muah

this used to be end game....AK240 to Hugo.

got to head down to my "crack" shop to audition the next end game... AK380 to CDM.

note to self - "leave wallet at home"


----------



## Uncle E1

muah said:


> this used to be end game....AK240 to Hugo.
> 
> got to head down to my "crack" shop to audition the next end game... AK380 to CDM.
> 
> note to self - "leave wallet at home"


 
  
 so the journey continues for you


----------



## raypin

warrior1975 said:


> Maybe he uses the ak380 by itself as well? Besides, if you want it and can afford it why not right? Not that I know, but I've read several reports of these "transports" sounding different.


 

 mmm....spot on. It is about flexibility. Having a triple stack of TOTL  equipment means not just having the "utimate" headfi portable/transortable rig. It is also about individually using the parts and pairing it with others. The key is flexibility. In my case, I usually carry one or two IEMs and a full-size headphone whenever I go outside. Having two amp or amp/dacs (say, the Chord Hugo and the CDM and one or two DAPs ) means I can mix and match my source/amplifier equipment with whatever IEMs and headphones I happen to have on hand and do this on the fly. I don't have to use the triple stack all the time. I can use one, two or all three. It is also about maximizing battery life: some amp or amp/dacs (like the Theorem 720) have far longer battery life than others. Having two of amp and/or amp/dacs means I don't have to deal with dead batt. On extended business trips, it becomes crucial because recharging (and the downtime it entails) is few and far between.


----------



## Uncle E1

raypin said:


> mmm....spot on. It is about flexibility. Having a triple stack of TOTL  equipment means not just having the "utimate" headfi portable/transortable rig. It is also about individually using the parts and pairing it with others. The key is flexibility. In my case, I usually carry one or two IEMs and a full-size headphone whenever I go outside. Having two amp or amp/dacs (say, the Chord Hugo and the CDM and one or two DAPs ) means I can mix and match my source/amplifier equipment with whatever IEMs and headphones I happen to have on hand and do this on the fly. I don't have to use the triple stack all the time. I can use one, two or all three.


 

  it is like a buffet on the go ... changes according to your mood of the moment


----------



## cbridgeford

Hi.  "using FLAC player app, the app stutters and crashes sometimes. I think a app issue and not a CDM issue".  
  
 I have this issue across multiple FLAC apps as well as TIDAL on the iPhone 6+.  The other FLAC apps I am using are liztic and Capriccio.  I do not have these issues using the same apps on my iPad Air 2.  These work flawlessly, and sound fantastic btw.  I suspect the TIDAL app probably is using FLAC as well as they are streaming 44.1/16 audio.  
  
 So the interesting question is whether it is all FLAC apps with iPhone 6?  And whether it is the apps or the FLAC format?


----------



## AlanYWM

Hmm...I just discovered the Paw Gold line out, when set to maximum volume, produces distortion on the CDM. This does not happen with the AK240 or 380. No fault of the CDM.


----------



## cbridgeford

It is my opinion (and only that), that this issue is related to FLAC files on iPhone 6+.  The same apps that have issues with FLAC play hi-res 192/24 WAV files with no problems.  Even FLAC with very little compression plays well with only the occasional stutter.  However FLAC files such as those downloaded from HDTracks, which uses more typical compression, stutter frequently.
  
 So it would appear that however the iPad Air 2 handles FLAC files is different in the iPhone 6+.  Or, something is not quite right with my iPhone.
  
 Regardless, my issue is not with the CDM.


----------



## KB

uncle e1 said:


> not simply a matter of can or cannot.  it is the joy of different experiences coming from the different setups that makes this hobby really interesting.
> 
> it is not about end game (destination).  it is about the journey.


 
  
 x2
  
 kb


----------



## jlbrach

If i was to use my Titan 120 with the CDM would I connect it with a toslink connection as I do with my Hugo?If i wanted to connect my Titan 120 to the CDM and make use of both the amp and DAC of the CDM how would I go about doing it?The pictures I see here look like people are using the CDM only as an amp and using the DAC of the 380 or whatever source they are using?


----------



## warrior1975

Line out of ak120 Titan to digital in of CDM I believe. Someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## cj3209

warrior1975 said:


> Line out of ak120 Titan to digital in of CDM I believe. Someone correct me if I'm wrong...



The CDM has no optical in. You would have to go line out of AK, using the AK's DAC.

CJ


----------



## jlbrach

so in other words i could not use the DAC of the CDM with my Titan 120 as I do with my Hugo?It would only be an amp?Expensive amp then!


----------



## KB

jlbrach said:


> so in other words i could not use the DAC of the CDM with my Titan 120 as I do with my Hugo?It would only be an amp?Expensive amp then!


 
  
 Jibrach,
  
 In a previous post you said you own a Hugo and a AK240 = $5000 worth of equipment but you keep complaining about how much things cost, in particular the $1495 CDM over and over again. The inputs of the CDM have been posted and explained many times here even one me going over why we did not go with optical but you did not bother I guess to read this? Dude.. come on. 
  
 Ken


----------



## jlbrach

I am sorry,i did not realize that the CDM was not able to be used with the DAP section with my AK Titan....that is why i was asking....the cost of the 240 and Hugo is irrelevant to the discussion but FWWIW things bought used are quite a bit cheaper.That said,I have been interested in the possibility of the CDM with my Titan and i now realize it is not possible..again no offense meant


----------



## AlanYWM

jlbrach said:


> I am sorry,i did not realize that the CDM was not able to be used with the DAP section with my AK Titan....that is why i was asking....the cost of the 240 and Hugo is irrelevant to the discussion but FWWIW things bought used are quite a bit cheaper.That said,I have been interested in the possibility of the CDM with my Titan and i now realize it is not possible..again no offense meant


 
  
 Know that the only way to make use of the DAC in the CDM is via the USB port. And that there is no optical input on the CDM. Using any AK series DAP will mean that you are using the DAC on the AK and the amp on the CDM. Other than the computer, I think some phones may allow transfer of music via USB OTG cable to the CDM. But I am not 100% sure about this.


----------



## audionewbi

jlbrach said:


> I am sorry,i did not realize that the CDM was not able to be used with the DAP section with my AK Titan....that is why i was asking....the cost of the 240 and Hugo is irrelevant to the discussion but FWWIW things bought used are quite a bit cheaper.That said,I have been interested in the possibility of the CDM with my Titan and i now realize it is not possible..again no offense meant


 
 It is possible to use the Titan with CDM even if you do not like the sound of Titan as CDM has quiet a analog section itself. However if you want to use your Titan as a pure source usings its optical it is not possible.
  
 Having said that I had a chance to test the CDM and I really liked the analog sound. To me the heat, size is not an issue. However the only factor is its current selling price point places it right next to amps like CMA800R, Taurus MKII and etc. I know apples and oranges as one is transportable where as the other one is headphone amp only and strictly desktop.
  
 It paired nicely with my LPG and HUGO, it sounded quiet nice with my IM04 and K3003 (and the lovely Kaede II) however at $2199 AUD I have alot of thinking to do. These days I hardly amp my source as I am getting more and more used to travelling light. I therefore cannot see myself taking CMD out, just like I have hardly taken my HUGO. So naturally getting a desktop amp at that price is a far more better investment on my behalf. 
  
 As said before this is product designed for specific usage and I think it does that quiet right for the size it is. This is a great for those who go on business and carry a laptop with themselves. It is light and large enough to be fit in any laptop bag. It will produce a nice sound away from home. However for me it is a bit too much to justify.
  
 If Australian dollar was better I can see myself buy one for 1000 AUD in a heart beat. I will keep an eye on used section however I doubt we will see anytime soon.


----------



## Uncle E1

audionewbi said:


> It is possible to use the Titan with CDM even if you do not like the sound of Titan as CDM has quiet a analog section itself. However if you want to use your Titan as a pure source usings its optical it is not possible.
> 
> Having said that I had a chance to test the CDM and I really liked the analog sound. To me the heat, size is not an issue. However the only factor is its current selling price point places it right next to amps like CMA800R, Taurus MKII and etc. I know apples and oranges as one is transportable where as the other one is headphone amp only and strictly desktop.
> 
> ...


 
  
 if you are running fully balanced, the cdm can seriously rival most desktop setups.  generally, most of us are treating it as transportable more than portable anyway.


----------



## Vinnie R.

All,
  
 I know it's bee a few weeks since I have posted on the CDM thread.  I've been very busy, and I know Ken has been answering questions.  But
 I'm overdue to chime in:
  
 1) Most importantly, Ken and I want to give a* BIG THANK YOU* to:
  
 - All the recent CDM customers who have posted their impressions here.
 - All the reviewers who have put their time and effort into reviewing CDM (and more are on the way!)
 - Everyone else who has listened to a CDM and posted their impressions.
  
 We really appreciate your feedback and support!
  
  
 2) In the approx. first half of this quickly-growing thread, I know I answered a lot of questions (mostly technical / design-related) about CDM.  If there are some that I accidentally missed, please let me know and I'll try to answer them the best that I can.
  
  
 3) There have been plenty of comments / questions regarding CMD vs Hugo (and even the AK players).  I think more background / explanation might be needed, so here goes:
  
 - Where do I start?  How about with CDM's dac?  -  CDM's dac and analog output stage were chosen to achieve a very organic and natural sound signature.  Those were the highest priorities, just like with CDM's tube-based amplifier stage.  CDM is using the Wolfson WM8741 with "minimal phase option" enabled/configured in hardware mode (Just like I offer with the RWAK100+ and RWAK120+ mods where I changed the WM8740 dac to the WM8741 and configured it in hardware mode with minimal phase filter), so it is free of "pre-ringing" on its impulse response.  It is not powered by the USB bus power - but instead via the 3-cell Li-Ion battery pack, which is linear regulated down to the required 3.3V and 5V via ultra low-noise regulators.  When there is not a USB cable plugged in, the CDM's dac section is internally powered OFF. 
  
 - As far as how it sounds compared to the excellent Chord Hugo, we would rather leave this up to the listener to decide the sonic presentation that they prefer.  We believe that both the CDM and Hugo are products that bring highest sound quality in a portable dac/amp package... but with different sound signatures (below).  CDM goes about it with with its dual-mono, low noise and low microphonic tube stage and SE/BAL IN, SE/BAL OUT implementation for the amplifier section.  As far as Ken and I know, there is no other such amplifier like the CDM that achieves this without the use dc-dc converters and step-up transformers. And I mention this because it is actually quite uncommon with portable amps/dacs it seems.  Of course, linear regulators eat more power and make heat (refer to Ken's post in this thread about CDM's temperature and how it is NORMAL for a portable tube-based amp with all linear regulation to run on the hot side).  But these were A MUST in achieving the sound signature that we were looking for, and this has a lot to do with the noise floor being so low, even when using IEMs.  The CDM's low/high gain settings were designed to work very well with the majority of IEMs and headphones on the market.  With more challenging to drive / less sensitive headphones, we recommend the 2.5mm BAL output jack, as it offers more signal swing from its differential output.
  
 - Where the CDM has the Hugo beat is in its price - coming in at approx. $1000 less, while still offering top-notch build quality (as many have you have noted in this thread) using an enclosure that is CNC-machined from a solid block of aluminum, gorilla glass for viewing of the internal
 tubes, top-of-the-line Panasonic NCR18650 Li-ion cells (same as used in the Telsa Model S electric car) used in the user-replaceable battery pack and tubes, a 4-layer PCB, and more.  [More on price below]
  
 - As I mention above, one of the design goals of CDM was to capture a large dose of the seductive sound signature of the ALO Studio Six - and get that into a portable unit with a footprint that is no larger than the iPhone 6+ .   The feedback that we've received from shows from those who listened to the CDM prototype at the time and Studio Six was very positive in that we achieved this goal, and even exceeded the Studio Six with regards to how well it drives IEMs with the 'right' amount of gain, and low noise required for such highly sensitive drivers.  Sudio Six has it beat with regards to max output power, but CDM certainly plays most headphones with plenty of drive (especially with its balanced output jack).
  
 - With CDM, we *did not want to clone the look, nor the sound, of Hugo*.  We wanted to offer something that was different enough, and what we believe that some users would find even more attractive - both sonically and visually.  We wanted a richer, more seductive presentation that pulled the listener into the music - again, in the same league as the Studio Six in this regard.  We wanted a big, open, and deep sound stage and tonality that we believe can only be achieved by using tubes.  Not too 'warm and syrupy' - but more emotionally involving than what one typically gets with solid state only designs.  Is CDM the last word in ultimate resolution and transparency?  No - but it delivers a healthy dose of that, along with the attributes mentioned above that we believe are even more important to listening experience. 
  
  If you get the opportunity to listen to the CDM for a long listening session (and the Hugo for just as long of a listening session), I believe you'll be more keenly aware of how they differ after you are finished.  They present the music in a different manner, but this is a good thing because we all have different tastes and are looking for something that meets our listening needs.  The fact that you are interested in comparing the CDM to the very well-received and brilliantly designed Chord Hugo definitely humbles us!
  

  
 REGARDING PRICING:
  
 With CDM, ALO is truly offering a very high level of quality, both sonically, fit-n-finish, all made-in-the-USA, with great customer support and an active presence here on headfi, etc. - for $1500 (which I have to admit that I have stressing to him all along that it is priced too low for how good it is, especially since CDM outclasses some pricier tube desktop amps out there in many regards).  YES - it was expensive to develop, YES, it is expensive to manufacturer, and YES, ALO is a business with real overheads like rent, employees, etc.  But Ken kept pushing back and stating that he wants to offer CDM as low of a price as he could (at least initially) - and that is where he is at with the $1500 price. 
  
 If you find that it is too expensive for you, please simply move on and find something that is in your price range.  No need to keep posting how it is too expensive, not worth it to you, etc.  Let your purchase (or lack of purchase) do the talking.  If you believe something is not priced where it should be to you, simply don't buy it and move on.  Constantly bringing it up, directly or indirectly, and whining about it (especially in the manufacturer's forum) because you probably do not understand all the costs involved in developing / manufacturing the product, nor about all the costs involved in running a business in the first place, is being rude.  Let's try to get beyond that, ok?
  
  
 Regarding using the CDM's dac or not (AK players, iOS/Android devices, computers):
  
 I am of the heavily biased opinion that even without an internal dac, $1500 for CDM is a very fair price for the sound/build quality that you get in a portable package. Having said that - no matter if you are using for example, the AK240 or AK380's bal. line out into the CDM's balanced input (and not using the CDM's internal dac), or if you are connecting CDM to your computer via its USB input (and using CDM's dac)... *it's all good!*   With CDM in the mix, you WILL obtain a sonic presentation that you simply cannot get with any of the AK players on their own, or with the Hugo.  Why?  Because CDM is a different design using tubes and a unique circuit topology (refer to above) that those players do not replicate.  This hobby is all about personal taste and obtaining a sonic presentation that makes you want to keep listening to your favorite music and enjoying it to the fullest.  There is NO right player, dac, amp, or headphone.  It's all about finding that 'magic bullet' combo that gets you where you want to be.  Remember those Reese's Pieces commercials - "There is no wrong way to eat a Reese's peanut butter cup."  From some of the posts here, I get the feeling that some people take issue when someone connects certain DAPs (or iOS/Android devices) to the CDM, via USB or the line inputs of CDM (over even DAP to HUGO to CDM).  If the listener loves the combo with his/her headphones, music, tastes in sound, etc. - again, it's ALL GOOD, right?  Obviously it is your opinion regarding what sounds best / if it is worth the cost to you.  But let others share what they are doing and let them enjoy it.  No need to take it personally and feel negative towards them.  If you are not having fun, then why bother?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks again, everyone! 
  
 Vinnie


----------



## raypin

mmm......+ 1000. The thing speaks for itself......back to the Android + CDM, I've located a possible interconnect to replace the ugly ass ebay cheap otg cable. I'm
 narrowing the choice to the as-suggested Sony Z3 Mini with 128 GB memory card or the Russian-made dual-screen  Yotaphone 2 (32 GB, no extra memory). The
 e-ink display saves tons of battery life (only 2100 mah on the battery), to be upgraded to Lollipop (Android 5.0) because, as I understand it, OTG has been "refined"
 compared with previous OTG implementation on pre-Lollipop versions of Android. I need a simpler stack as an option for on-the-go.


----------



## goldendarko

Is there any plan for a CDM without the DAC?


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello, I don't want this to come off as overly negative, but I will just post what happened to me today with the CDM.
  
 I was at the HeadFi meet in SF and somebody lent me theirs to borrow; a new black version with 6111 tubes. I spent a full hour of my precious time of the meet trying to find the right driver for Windows 7 to recognise the driver to play any music on the CDM, unsuccessfully. Per instructions from the person who lent it to me, I went to Alo Audio website and searched long and hard for drivers - went to the FAQ page, the CDM page, downloaded 2-3 different drivers, one wasn't compat. and the other two didn't open. (using a 2007-ish Win. 7 HP Pavilion laptop, and I tried flipping the input selection switch on the back). So I gave up and just tested out the Amp only section; stacked up against my larger tube amp and well, I don't know if I had the settings wrong or if maybe I just didn't test out well mastered source songs - but I don't want to say anything negative about it so that's as much as saying on that. I just wish I could have tested again what it sounds like with it's gem of a DAC.
 The CDM really would benefit from a sort of auto-install driver for plug & play type functionality.


----------



## Uncle E1

goldendarko said:


> Is there any plan for a CDM without the DAC?


 

  question is, *IF* there is a cdm without dac, will you pay the same price for it?


----------



## goldendarko

uncle e1 said:


> question is, IF there is a cdm without dac, will you pay the same price for it?


 
 No, I would hope it would be available for less if they were to make it. I'm looking for a semi-portable amp to pair with my DAP which will have a pretty good DAC built in, so I'd be interested in something like the CDM especially if not having a DAC that I wouldn't use anyway would make it both cheaper and lighter. As it stands $1500 is a little more than I'm looking to spend for a trans-portable amp, especially when there are options like the Liquid Carbon available for $600.


----------



## Uncle E1

goldendarko said:


> No, I would hope it would be available for less if they were to make it. I'm looking for a semi-portable amp to pair with my DAP which will have a pretty good DAC built in, so I'd be interested in something like the CDM especially if not having a DAC that I wouldn't use anyway would make it both cheaper and lighter. As it stands $1500 is a little more than I'm looking to spend for a trans-portable amp, especially when there are options like the Liquid Carbon available for $600.


 
  
 "I am of the heavily biased opinion that even without an internal dac, $1500 for CDM is a very fair price for the sound/build quality that you get in a portable package." - Vinnie


----------



## goldendarko

That's fine, I don't agree though. If there are options like the LC that offer similar or perhaps even better SQ for almost 1/3rd the price, just without the DAC, then I think $1500 would be grossly overpriced. I'd like to see one under $1000 without the DAC personally, not saying it will or should happen, but bring this thing out for like $799-$899 with no DAC and I'd be one of the the first ones to sign up. As it is it's merely intriguing for me, but more than I'm willing to spend at this point for what it offers.


----------



## audionewbi

raypin said:


> mmm......+ 1000. The thing speaks for itself......back to the Android + CDM, I've located a possible interconnect to replace the ugly ass ebay cheap otg cable. I'm
> narrowing the choice to the as-suggested Sony Z3 Mini with 128 GB memory card or the Russian-made dual-screen  Yotaphone 2 (32 GB, no extra memory). The
> e-ink display saves tons of battery life (only 2100 mah on the battery), to be upgraded to Lollipop (Android 5.0) because, as I understand it, OTG has been "refined"
> compared with previous OTG implementation on pre-Lollipop versions of Android. I need a simpler stack as an option for on-the-go.


have a look at the otg cables audio technica offer, really high quality.


----------



## audionewbi

I think there is a market for a stand alone version of CMD where the extra space can be used to accommodate for a larger battery or even larger tubes. However next week I will take my sony tablet and my microSD and if that works I think I am certainly sold on this entire package.


----------



## LFC_SL

jlbrach said:


> I am sorry,i did not realize that the CDM was not able to be used with the DAP section with my AK Titan....that is why i was asking....the cost of the 240 and Hugo is irrelevant to the discussion but FWWIW things bought used are quite a bit cheaper.That said,I have been interested in the possibility of the CDM with my Titan and i now realize it is not possible..again no offense meant



See this all the time on head-fi, new toy syndrome where someone sees something shiny. They do not have a need for it but maybe the peer group will talk them into a purchase. If you have to ask that line of questioning then unsubscribe from the thread and move on. There is always a new product announcement these days, your kit list indicates you know that as well as anyone


----------



## gr8soundz

lfc_sl said:


> See this all the time on head-fi, new toy syndrome where someone sees something shiny. They do not have a need for it but maybe the peer group will talk them into a purchase. If you have to ask that line of questioning then unsubscribe from the thread and move on. There is always a new product announcement these days, your kit list indicates you know that as well as anyone


 
  
 Don't think it's always a case of gotta have the newest just because.
  
 Audio is moving fast these days and some newer devices bring big improvements (how they're hooked up makes a difference too).
  
 Plus there aren't many small tube amps and the CDM is no doubt the best yet.


----------



## onlychild

gr8soundz said:
			
		

> .
> 
> ........
> 
> Plus there aren't many small tube amps and the CDM is no doubt the best yet.




And even fewer fully balanced portable tube amps. In fact I think the CDM is the only portable balanced tube amp I can think of.

Analog squared paper is the only other company I know that is even thinking of producing a portable balanced tube amp, (tur-08), but that's still in prototype stage AFAIK

All my equipment is either portable or transportable because I hardly spend much time at one place, for example a desk, so i don't own any desktop equipment.

I love the sound of a balanced system and tubes, but was never able to enjoy both in a portable system until now. 

Sometimes when you're the first/only you can charge a premium for taking the risk to go into a segment of the market no one else considered or wanted to risk. I'm just glad ALO/Vinnie provided an option. I know it's pricey, but I saved for it, and it's better then not having any options.


----------



## raypin

onlychild said:


> And even fewer fully balanced portable tube amps. In fact I think the CDM is the only portable balanced tube amp I can think of.
> 
> Analog squared paper is the only other company I know that is even thinking of producing a portable balanced tube amp, (tur-08), but that's still in prototype stage AFAIK
> 
> ...


 

 mmm.....hey, finally,  a kindred soul brother in portable headfi ! Like you, I don't own a desktop equipment  with the sole exception of a WA7 Fireflies. Yes, I fully agree. The CDM is quite rare in the portable tube headfi world. Prior to the CDM, I've looked at the products of Analog Squared Paper for a long, long time now,  but access outside of Japan is damn near impossible.


----------



## gr8soundz

onlychild said:


> And even fewer fully balanced portable tube amps. In fact I think the CDM is the only portable balanced tube amp I can think of.
> 
> Analog squared paper is the only other company I know that is even thinking of producing a portable balanced tube amp, (tur-08), but that's still in prototype stage AFAIK
> 
> ...


 


raypin said:


> mmm.....hey, finally,  a kindred soul brother in portable headfi ! Like you, I don't own a desktop equipment  with the sole exception of a WA7 Fireflies. Yes, I fully agree. The CDM is quite rare in the portable tube headfi world. Prior to the CDM, I've looked at the products of Analog Squared Paper for a long, long time now,  but access outside of Japan is damn near impossible.


 
  
 Same here. Other than some desktop PCs used mainly for audio and desktop speakers, I don't have any standard desktop audio equipment. The closest I may get is Cavalli's Liquid Carbon which is not much bigger than the CDW.
  
 Also move around a lot and may have to move again soon. No fun being apprehensive about full-size equipment because you won't have room for it or because you'll keep lugging it around.


----------



## warrior1975

Add another to the no desktop... I have a desktop woo wa6, but that's it.. 
Which I haven't listened to in over a month. Brought it to my office on friday, but it never made it out of my trunk. Lol. 

Definitely would love to hear this, looks very nice. I would have ordered a Hugo, but aesthetically I don't care for the design much... This is more of my style.


----------



## mscott58

I have both a very nice desktop setup and the CDM, and even when I'm not traveling I still find myself listening to the CDM at least half of the time!


----------



## fogsound

warrior1975 said:


> Add another to the no desktop... I have a desktop woo wa6, but that's it..
> Which I haven't listened to in over a month. Brought it to my office on friday, but it never made it out of my trunk. Lol.
> 
> Definitely would love to hear this, looks very nice. I would have ordered a Hugo, but aesthetically I don't care for the design much... This is more of my style.


 
  
 +1 on the style. I had the opportunity to check out the WA8 at the SF meet. Listened with the same cans I own, but still difficult to offer a substantive comparison on SQ. However, what really stood out is how elegant the CDM design is in comparison (to my taste). The size is a bit smaller, it lays flat, and I especially love that all the labels are engraved (not painted).


----------



## raypin

Mmm........I met with a fellow headphile this afternoon. He had an iBasso R10 (better version and Japan-only of the DX100). We tested the CDM with the R10 (headphone: Denon AH 5000 - Lawton Level 3) via 3.5 mm Line out to Line in of CDM. Results: just as bad as the DX100 and Cayin N6. Same issue: low sound volume even with high gain, max. on the volume pot on the CDM. To make sure it is not the fault of the Denon, we tested the AK 240/CDM with the same Denon. No problem. It is driving me nuts. So, no. My hearing is just fine (although I have a higher normal listening volume threshold than him).


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> Mmm........I met with a fellow headphile this afternoon. He had an iBasso R10 (better version and Japan-only of the DX100). We tested the CDM with the R10 (headphone: Denon AH 5000 - Lawton Level 3) via 3.5 mm Line out to Line in of CDM. Results: just as bad as the DX100 and Cayin N6. Same issue: low sound volume even with high gain, max. on the volume pot on the CDM. To make sure it is not the fault of the Denon, we tested the AK 240/CDM with the same Denon. No problem. It is driving me nuts. So, no. My hearing is just fine (although I have a higher normal listening volume threshold than him).


 
 Raypin - Seems like there might be an issue with your CDM. Have you been able to try another CDM for comparison? Cheers


----------



## KB

raypin said:


> Mmm........I met with a fellow headphile this afternoon. He had an iBasso R10 (better version and Japan-only of the DX100). We tested the CDM with the R10 (headphone: Denon AH 5000 - Lawton Level 3) via 3.5 mm Line out to Line in of CDM. Results: just as bad as the DX100 and Cayin N6. Same issue: low sound volume even with high gain, max. on the volume pot on the CDM. To make sure it is not the fault of the Denon, we tested the AK 240/CDM with the same Denon. No problem. It is driving me nuts. So, no. My hearing is just fine (although I have a higher normal listening volume threshold than him).


 
  
  


mscott58 said:


> Raypin - Seems like there might be an issue with your CDM. Have you been able to try another CDM for comparison? Cheers


 
  
 If the AK240/CDM is having good volume output but the DX100 and iBasso R10 are not, I would say the iBasso DAPs have lower than typical voltage out.
  
 Ken


----------



## cj3209

Has anyone been able to use the CDM as an external DAC via a Mac?  My ALO International+ connects seamlessly to my macbook pro but the mac can't find the CDM.  I installed the drivers mentioned on ALO's website.
  
 Thanks,
 CJ


----------



## mscott58

cj3209 said:


> Has anyone been able to use the CDM as an external DAC via a Mac?  My ALO International+ connects seamlessly to my macbook pro but the mac can't find the CDM.  I installed the drivers mentioned on ALO's website.
> 
> Thanks,
> CJ


 
 I guessing the answer is yes since most of the ALO team uses Mac's. 
  
 I'm personally a PC guy, but I'm sure there are quite a few Mac people here that have gotten it working as well. Wish I could help more! 
  
 Cheers


----------



## cj3209

mscott58 said:


> I guessing the answer is yes since most of the ALO team uses Mac's.
> 
> I'm personally a PC guy, but I'm sure there are quite a few Mac people here that have gotten it working as well. Wish I could help more!
> 
> Cheers


 

 Yah, I must be doing something wrong...I'm actually more of a PC guy myself (use one at work) but the only laptop at home is my wife's macbook pro - which I have to admit is a nice piece of engineering...
  
 CJ


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Hmm usually Mac is plug and play for most dac I have. Maybe you can try going settings and sound and see if the cdm has been selected as the output? Or if your using vox as a player you can see if the cdm is chosen as the output.

Last thing to try is to ensure that you have switched the switch on the cdm to dac mode instead of amp mode.

Else I do not know what is wrong haha. Usually PC users are the one with driver issues.


----------



## fogsound

cj3209 said:


> Has anyone been able to use the CDM as an external DAC via a Mac?  My ALO International+ connects seamlessly to my macbook pro but the mac can't find the CDM.  I installed the drivers mentioned on ALO's website.
> 
> Thanks,
> CJ


 
  
 It worked seamlessly on my MacBook Air (Yosemite 10.10.3) and my Mac (10.10.4), but for some reason it doesn't appear on MacBook Pros (10.3.3). I've tried on three different ones with the same result. I haven't diagnosed any further so can't help, but I have experienced the same issue.


----------



## raypin

zzmadzz said:


> Hmm usually Mac is plug and play for most dac I have. Maybe you can try going settings and sound and see if the cdm has been selected as the output? Or if your using vox as a player you can see if the cdm is chosen as the output.
> 
> Last thing to try is to ensure that you have switched the switch on the cdm to dac mode instead of amp mode.
> 
> Else I do not know what is wrong haha. Usually PC users are the one with driver issues.


 
  
 mmm....just to clarify, there is no switch to toggle between amp and/or  dac modes. Only a toggle switch between digital micro usb/line out and analog 3.5/balanced 2.5 on the bottom /input side of the cdm. DAC, Amp or Dac and amp function is determined by the input source as explained much earlier in this thread.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

raypin said:


> mmm....just to clarify, there is no switch to toggle between amp and/or  dac modes. Only a toggle switch between digital micro usb/line out and analog 3.5/balanced 2.5 on the bottom /input side of the cdm. DAC, Amp or Dac and amp function is determined by the input source as explained much earlier in this thread.




Ah yes thanks ray pin for that clarification. Basically that's what I meant. Toggling the switch below the cdm to the USB input instead of the 3.5mm input. I guess he already knows that haha.


----------



## iceman16221

I had the same issue with my Macbook Pro Retina, which won't recognize my CDM.  However, I was able to get my computer to work when I hooked up my CDM through an external usb hub.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

I'm curious. Just to check which version of OS are you guys on? Yosemite? Or mountain lion?


----------



## cj3209

zzmadzz said:


> I'm curious. Just to check which version of OS are you guys on? Yosemite? Or mountain lion?


 

 I'm on Yosemite:  10.10.4.
  
 I'm going to try a USB hub to see if that works - thanks for the tip.
  
 CJ


----------



## iceman16221

zzmadzz said:


> I'm curious. Just to check which version of OS are you guys on? Yosemite? Or mountain lion?


 

 I'm also on Yosemite 10.10.4.


----------



## laserjock

cj3209 said:


> Has anyone been able to use the CDM as an external DAC via a Mac?  My ALO International+ connects seamlessly to my macbook pro but the mac can't find the CDM.  I installed the drivers mentioned on ALO's website.
> 
> Thanks,
> CJ


 

 Yes - do so every day!    Some comments which may help:
  
 (1) You do _not_ need to download the (any) Mac driver - that driver is only for DSD playback.  The Mac should natively see the USB device - regardless of your operating system.  (This capability has been built into OSX since the beginning.)  For what it's worth, I'm on Mavericks, myself.
  
 (2)  Next, see if your computer sees the device at all.  Go to 'System Preferences' (easily found under the Apple in the upper-left corner), and then under 'Sound' sub-menu, and then finally select the 'Output' tab under Sound.  If it doesn't have 'Continental Dual Mono' in the list, then there is no USB communication to the device (or the CDM is turned off!).  Check you cable/hub/etc.  I've used the CDM successfully thru a USB hub (but it doesn't sound as good) - but if using one, you may want to take it out of the equation while debugging.  If you see it in the menu, select it in this list so it's highlighted.
  
 (3) If it is connected there, but not playing, you may need to see if your Mac is doing any auto-settings on the CDM.  Find the program "Audio MIDI Setup".   You can find it under Applications --> Utilities.  (Personally, I just type it in 'Spotlight', and it finds the program quicker.)  Under Audio MIDI setup, it will bring up a list of audio devices.  Select the CDM there, and see if the Mac is muting the CDM by the mute-box being checked.  For me, this menu is how I found my CDM was being forced to 44kHz, and I was able to switch it to higher sample rates in here... made a big difference in the sound!  
  
 Hope the above is useful.  Good luck.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## fogsound

laserjock said:


> Yes - do so every day!    Some comments which may help:
> 
> (1) You do _not_ need to download the (any) Mac driver - that driver is only for DSD playback.  The Mac should natively see the USB device - regardless of your operating system.  (This capability has been built into OSX since the beginning.)  For what it's worth, I'm on Mavericks, myself.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm curious if you are using a MacBook Pro? I've been successful with MacBook Airs, and Macs, but I've tried on three MacBook Pros (Yosemite) and non of them recognize the CDM (USB Device).


----------



## laserjock

fogsound said:


> I'm curious if you are using a MacBook Pro? I've been successful with MacBook Airs, and Macs, but I've tried on three MacBook Pros (Yosemite) and non of them recognize the CDM (USB Device).


 

 yep - both a 13" MBP retina and a 15" MBP retina.  My understanding of USB would have me guess that is that this *probably* not a hardware issue.  USB has been pretty darn standardized for some time now, right?  I'm also guessing that the Wolfston DAC chip has the USB-compatibility built into the device... and they've had several rounds of DACs successfully in the market.  So, I'd guess that's pretty well debugged, too.
  
 I think it'd be good for Vinnie to chime-in with his thoughts as he's so much closer to the DAC's USB interface design... I've got a degree in Electrical Engineering, but I'm sure there's way more going on under-the-hood than I understand.  So, I can't say.   But, as a Hardware guy, I'll always be quick to blame the Software guys!


----------



## laserjock

laserjock said:


> yep - both a 13" MBP retina and a 15" MBP retina.  My understanding of USB would have me guess that is that this *probably* not a hardware issue.  USB has been pretty darn standardized for some time now, right?  I'm also guessing that the Wolfston DAC chip has the USB-compatibility built into the device... and they've had several rounds of DACs successfully in the market.  So, I'd guess that's pretty well debugged, too.
> 
> I think it'd be good for Vinnie to chime-in with his thoughts as he's so much closer to the DAC's USB interface design... I've got a degree in Electrical Engineering, but I'm sure there's way more going on under-the-hood than I understand.  So, I can't say.   But, as a Hardware guy, I'll always be quick to blame the Software guys!


 

 Maybe it's a Yosemite thing??  There's always a ton of apple forums out there on known issues with OSX.  Perhaps there's a thread out there with known Yosemite USB bugs?


----------



## fogsound

laserjock said:


> Maybe it's a Yosemite thing??  There's always a ton of apple forums out there on known issues with OSX.  Perhaps there's a thread out there with known Yosemite USB bugs?


 
 Sorry, I was incorrect on the MacBook Pro versions I am having trouble with - They are on Mavericks (10.9.3 and 10.9.5). The MBA and Mac were both on Yosemite and fine.


----------



## fogsound

laserjock said:


> yep - both a 13" MBP retina and a 15" MBP retina.  My understanding of USB would have me guess that is that this *probably* not a hardware issue.  USB has been pretty darn standardized for some time now, right?  I'm also guessing that the Wolfston DAC chip has the USB-compatibility built into the device... and they've had several rounds of DACs successfully in the market.  So, I'd guess that's pretty well debugged, too.
> 
> I think it'd be good for Vinnie to chime-in with his thoughts as he's so much closer to the DAC's USB interface design... I've got a degree in Electrical Engineering, but I'm sure there's way more going on under-the-hood than I understand.  So, I can't say.   But, as a Hardware guy, I'll always be quick to blame the Software guys!


 
 Ha - I'm a software guy and I am sure you're right! Just noted on a different post the difference in OS versions... Thanks.


----------



## laserjock

fogsound said:


> Ha - I'm a software guy and I am sure you're right! Just noted on a different post the difference in OS versions... Thanks.


 

 Yeah, the phrase in Hardware is always "...we'll fix it in software..."!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Because two is better than one
  


 Let the tube rolling commence


----------



## PAM005

Wonder how 2-tone version will look like   I dare you L. !!!
  


ultrainferno said:


> Because two is better than one?
> 
> 
> 
> Let the tube rolling commence


----------



## cbridgeford

> As I mention above, one of the design goals of CDM was to capture a large dose of the seductive sound signature of the ALO Studio Six


 
  
 First, let me state that I was not aware of that being a particular goal for the CDM until I read it just now.  I am fortunate enough to also own the Studio Six.  One of my initial impressions with the CDM is that it is as close to carrying around my Studio Six as I could reasonably expect.  So in my opinion you most certainly met that goal!
  
 The biggest surprise for me was how it works with my UE TripleFi 10.  I had no idea they could sound that good, and I've been using the Continental V3 for quite a while.  This has peaked my interest in getting a truly excellent IEM instead of a closed back headphone for work. 
  
 Now if I could just get the HiRes apps on my iPhone 6 to work with it.


----------



## cbridgeford

My iMac running Yosemite does not see the CDM.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Hmm my onkyo app seems not to be able to output the correct bitrate for the cdm... I am playing a flac song but on my phone it is showing direct pcm with no indication of bitrate to cdm and on the cdm it shows a red light meaning not flac.

Wondering what am I doing wrong. Tested on an iPhone 4s and iPhone 6 and both onkyo and cdm is showing red light. Anyone having the same issue?


----------



## fogsound

cbridgeford said:


> My iMac running Yosemite does not see the CDM.


 
  
 Which version? 10.10.3 works on iMac and MBA for me.


----------



## mscott58

zzmadzz said:


> Hmm my onkyo app seems not to be able to output the correct bitrate for the cdm... I am playing a flac song but on my phone it is showing direct pcm with no indication of bitrate to cdm and on the cdm it shows a red light meaning not flac.
> 
> Wondering what am I doing wrong. Tested on an iPhone 4s and iPhone 6 and both onkyo and cdm is showing red light. Anyone having the same issue?


 
 The red light can mean FLAC, just not a higher sampling rate FLAC. Red indicates a 44.1-48kHz sampling rate. 
  
 Again the color of the light has nothing to do with the file type, unless you get up to the white light, which shows DSD (and only DSD64, not DSD128). 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Vinnie R.

laserjock said:


> I think it'd be good for Vinnie to chime-in with his thoughts as he's so much closer to the DAC's USB interface design... I've got a degree in Electrical Engineering, but I'm sure there's way more going on under-the-hood than I understand.  So, I can't say.   But, as a Hardware guy, I'll always be quick to blame the Software guys!


 
  
 It appears that these issues are driver (software) related, and I know that Ken / ALO in working with the company who makes the USB receiver chip / drivers and pushing for more info and solutions.
  
 I will say upfront that I am NOT a software guy. 
  
 For a simplified hardware point of view, it's:   USB receiver chip / low jitter clock generator chip > I2S out > WM8741 > analog output stage > Input select switch  > CDM amplifier stages.
  
 So in terms of compatibility, it's a matter of the USB receiver chip talking to the device you are plugging into (Mac, PC, iPhone, Android, etc) - and that is software / driver "stuff"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hang in there - Ken is working with them.


----------



## Vinnie R.

cbridgeford said:


> First, let me state that I was not aware of that being a particular goal for the CDM until I read it just now.  I am fortunate enough to also own the Studio Six.  One of my initial impressions with the CDM is that it is as close to carrying around my Studio Six as I could reasonably expect.  So in my opinion you most certainly met that goal!
> 
> The biggest surprise for me was how it works with my UE TripleFi 10.  I had no idea they could sound that good, and I've been using the Continental V3 for quite a while.  This has peaked my interest in getting a truly excellent IEM instead of a closed back headphone for work.
> 
> Now if I could just get the HiRes apps on my iPhone 6 to work with it.


 
  
 Thanks for your post, cbridgeford!   I'm glad that you, as a Studio Six owner, can positively confirm that!
  
 Vinnie


----------



## LFC_SL

Are you guys going London canjam?


----------



## cbridgeford

I have a little more info on my issues with iPhone 6.  I have now tried 6 different apps to try to get the digital stream out to the CDM.  They all behave the same, but one actually shows me what's going on.  Somewhere the phone is trying to switch from usb out to the headphone out and back.  This explains the "stutter".  It plays through USB for a few seconds, tries to switch to headphone out, comes back to usb out, tries to switch to headphone out, and so on. Additionally, when I bring up the Airplay options the Continental Dual Mono appears and disappears every couple of seconds.  This would appear to be a handshake issue of some type.  
  
 As mentioned before all of these apps run fine on iPad Air 2 and my iPhone 5.


----------



## AxelCloris

Has anyone tried the CDM with El Capitan? Mine shipped from ALO today and I'm currently on the El Capitan beta, so if nobody has tried the pairing yet, I suppose we'll know if they play nice shortly.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Has anyone tried the CDM with El Capitan? Mine shipped from ALO today and I'm currently on the El Capitan beta, so if nobody has tried the pairing yet, I suppose we'll know if they play nice shortly.


 
 You Mac users with your weird OS names...


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> You Mac users with your weird OS names...




At least OS X is an OS that can count. I mean, we all know 10 does not immediately follow 8.

Besides, this "weirdly named" OS brought some significant audio upgrades that should play well with the CDM.


----------



## KB

lfc_sl said:


> Are you guys going London canjam?


 
 Hey LFC_SL
  
 I tore my achillies  recently and had surgery to repair it, no travel for me for a while ;-(
  
 I have been working recently with Audio Garden
  
www.audiogarden.fr
  
 And they might be able to show them off...
  
 Ken


----------



## cbridgeford

10.10.4. However, I have had issues with other DACS as well.


----------



## AxelCloris

ultrainferno said:


> Because two is better than one
> 
> 
> 
> Let the tube rolling commence


 
  
 Now that mine is on the way I'm looking forward to the different comparisons. There are so many tube offerings on Ken's site that I have no idea where to start.


----------



## gr8soundz

axelcloris said:


> At least OS X is an OS that can count. I mean, we all know 10 does not immediately follow 8.
> 
> Besides, this "weirdly named" OS brought some significant audio upgrades that should play well with the CDM.


 
  
 Think its weird that Apple has been stuck on OS X (Ten) for 15 years! Only Apple could market what should be an incremental update (simply adding another 0.1 to the OS) and call it a new version.
  


kb said:


> Hey LFC_SL
> 
> I tore my achillies  recently and had surgery to repair it, no travel for me for a while ;-(
> 
> ...


 
  
 Know that a serious injury and takes a while to recover from.
  
 Take it easy and feel better Ken.


----------



## KB

gr8soundz said:


> Know that a serious injury and takes a while to recover from.
> 
> Take it easy and feel better Ken.


 
 Its all good I am just bummed about missing a HK and London show ;-(
  
 Thanks though!
  
 ken


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> Its all good I am just bummed about missing a HK and London show ;-(
> 
> Thanks though!
> 
> ken


 
  
 I missed the New York meet due to illness and won't make it to any other meets or shows anytime soon.
  
 Got a brother and uncle who played college bball plus an older cousin who played in the nba. They've all had more surgeries than I can count. Achilles is a tough one though.


----------



## muah

uncle e1 said:


> so the journey continues for you




i am half way there!!!!


----------



## laserjock

cbridgeford said:


> First, let me state that I was not aware of that being a particular goal for the CDM until I read it just now.  I am fortunate enough to also own the Studio Six.  One of my initial impressions with the CDM is that it is as close to carrying around my Studio Six as I could reasonably expect.  So in my opinion you most certainly met that goal!
> 
> The biggest surprise for me was how it works with my UE TripleFi 10.  I had no idea they could sound that good, and I've been using the Continental V3 for quite a while.  This has peaked my interest in getting a truly excellent IEM instead of a closed back headphone for work.
> 
> Now if I could just get the HiRes apps on my iPhone 6 to work with it.


 

 Ditto that on the IEM performance.  I don't own a Studio6 :drool:, but came from the V3 Continental - and my JH-13's are operating in a whole new league now.  It does make me wonder where IEM's can go... 
  
 I'm not too educated on higher-end (so-called 'musical') IEM's.  Please keep us in the loop on your upgrade in that area, and how it plays w/ the CDM!


----------



## Uncle E1

laserjock said:


> Ditto that on the IEM performance.  I don't own a Studio6 :drool:, but came from the V3 Continental - and my JH-13's are operating in a whole new league now.  It does make me wonder where IEM's can go...
> 
> I'm not too educated on higher-end (so-called 'musical') IEM's.  Please keep us in the loop on your upgrade in that area, and how it plays w/ the CDM!


 
  
 do share similar setups with both @cbridgeford and yourself and am playing with a couple of top tier iems.  please pm if you want to know more.


----------



## raypin

Mmm..to AKG 3003i owners, add the CDM to your audio chain. It makes the akg really sing. Love the AK 240 + cdm + k3003i sound. Perfect for those days when you just want to listen and enjoy your music and forget about the equipment, on the go . Also, I tested the CDM with the Grado PS 1000 (AK240 dap), which it comfortably drives (high gain, 10 o'clock on the pot). Love, love, love AND LOVE the pairing as well (hey, no harsh treble).Re: battery pack for CDM, when can we expect store availability?? I'd like to order the battery packs (two) together with the other dual triodes and single triodes to save on shipping cost. And, finally, this dynamite pairing with the CDM (Denon AH D5000 + CDM). I don't need the Chord Hugo for everywhere you go. Dun ka muna sa tabi tabi (Hugo relegated to limbo land)..... Lol :


----------



## mscott58

Anyone else taken their CDM on a plane yet? Get any strange looks from people about the "device" you're carrying? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I sat down on the flight, pulled out my CDM, iPhone 6, camera adapter cable, USB cable and K10's and then the dude next to me looked at my gear and pulled out an iPod Shuffle and stock ear buds.


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> Anyone else taken their CDM on a plane yet? Get any strange looks from people about the "device" you're carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My next confirmed flight is to Mexico in September. I may be in CA or NV sometime before that, but nothing solid yet. It'll be fun seeing my neighbors on the flight looking at the gear. Heck, my wife will probably give me a decent eye roll.


----------



## cbridgeford

laserjock said:


> Ditto that on the IEM performance.  I don't own a Studio6 :drool:, but came from the V3 Continental - and my JH-13's are operating in a whole new league now.  It does make me wonder where IEM's can go...
> 
> I'm not too educated on higher-end (so-called 'musical') IEM's.  Please keep us in the loop on your upgrade in that area, and how it plays w/ the CDM!


 
 Actually the JH-13 or JH-16 or potentially the Roxanne is where my thinking is going.  Although I am very interested in finding out more about the Campfire Audio Lyra.


----------



## Uncle E1

cbridgeford said:


> Actually the JH-13 or JH-16 or potentially the Roxanne is where my thinking is going.  Although I am very interested in finding out more about the Campfire Audio Lyra.


 
  
 just pmed about ba vs dynamic driven iems


----------



## raypin

mscott58 said:


> Anyone else taken their CDM on a plane yet? Get any strange looks from people about the "device" you're carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 mmmm.......strangest: I was stopped by the cinema's security personnel from going in to catch a late night screening of Ant-Man because I was carrying the CDM stack and he thought that it was a camcording device! I patiently explained to him what it was. He carefully inspected my gear, looking for a camera lens. He wasn't convinced so he called his supervisor. Then, they grudgingly let me in. Privelege has its own price, I guess. Good thing I was in a good mood.


----------



## goldendarko

Why would you bring it to a movie theater, just curios since it's not exactly a normal time to listen to music.


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> mmmm.......strangest: I was stopped by the cinema's security personnel from going in to catch a late night screening of Ant-Man because I was carrying the CDM stack and he thought that it was a camcording device! I patiently explained to him what it was. He carefully inspected my gear, looking for a camera lens. He wasn't convinced so he called his supervisor. Then, they grudgingly let me in. Privelege has its own price, I guess. Good thing I was in a good mood.


 
  
 That stuff makes me worry about carrying a portable stack or anything other than a small cell phone in public. Even my Note 3 in a belt clip case seemed to alarm a couple of people.
  
 Not our fault that there are still idiots out there. But, unfortunately, we still have to deal with them.


----------



## raypin

goldendarko said:


> Why would you bring it to a movie theater, just curios since it's not exactly a normal time to listen to music.


 
  
 mmm......mall -> CDM stack / closed-back/ CIEM / dinner / movie = noise pollution mitigation system. I just hate overhearing: matrons discussing their marital problems, teenagers loudly chatting about their favorite actors, babies crying etc. Manila is a very noisy city of 12 million. Uggghhh!  The gear was off before going inside the cinema.


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> mmm......mall -> CDM stack / closed-back/ CIEM / dinner / movie = noise pollution mitigation system. I just hate overhearing: matrons discussing their marital problems, teenagers loudly chatting about their favorite actors, babies crying etc. Manila is a very noisy city of 12 million. Uggghhh!  The gear was off before going inside the cinema.


 
 Good idea. My main objective for carrying my stack on planes is not just during the trip, but during the uber-painful boarding process. Luckily due to my status (I fly too much) I'm very early to board on the flights, but then I very quickly put myself into my "audio cocoon" so I can keep from being pulled into everyone's drama related to wrong seats, full bins, etc., etc. Audio-gods take me away to a better place! Cheers


----------



## Uncle E1

mscott58 said:


> Anyone else taken their CDM on a plane yet? Get any strange looks from people about the "device" you're carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 my neighbor was shocked to see me with ciem thinking that i was on hearing aids


----------



## mscott58

uncle e1 said:


> my neighbor was shocked to see me with ciem thinking that i was on hearing aids :etysmile:




So true! 

I always warn people that I'll be effectively deaf once I put my CIEMs in.


----------



## raypin

mscott58 said:


> Good idea. My main objective for carrying my stack on planes is not just during the trip, but during the uber-painful boarding process. Luckily due to my status (I fly too much) I'm very early to board on the flights, but then I very quickly put myself into my "audio cocoon" so I can keep from being pulled into everyone's drama related to wrong seats, full bins, etc., etc. Audio-gods take me away to a better place! Cheers


 

 mmm......it does not have to be uber-painful. Long pre-boarding is my favorite. At Hong Kong International Airport, Terminal 2 has a massage place. Instead of waiting at the stupidly-cold metal benches, i would spend my time getting a rub-down while testing the headphones that I just bought in Mongkok. New headphones + massage = I want to go to Hong Kong every chance I get. lol!


----------



## prot

onlychild said:


> And even fewer fully balanced portable tube amps. In fact I think the CDM is the only *portable* balanced tube amp I can think of.
> .




This is getting confusing. I gave up on this device because a few people stated that it was pretty clearly *not* portable ... i.e. too hot to touch and no way to put it in a pocket. 

How is it portable now? Did I missunderstand something or is there some special case/pouch/beltclip or whatever helpful accessory that I missed ?!


----------



## Uncle E1

prot said:


> This is getting confusing. I gave up on this device because a few people stated that it was pretty clearly *not* portable ... i.e. too hot to touch and no way to put it in a pocket.
> 
> How is it portable now? Did I missunderstand something or is there some special case/pouch/beltclip or whatever helpful accessory that I missed ?!


 
  
 not really pocketable during operation.  it is not hot to touch unless you are charging as you use.


----------



## Ultrainferno

uncle e1 said:


> not really pocketable during operation.  it is not hot to touch unless you are charging as you use.


 
  
 and when you are using the DAC. ALO is working on a jacket (like the Hugo has)


----------



## raypin

mmm......the too hot to touch is not an issue for me: Hold the CDM stack with th DAP side nearest to your palm, minimizing the surface area of the cdm that you have to touch. Lock your thumb and middle finger around the ALO rubber band to securely carry the stack. The ALO rubber band acts like an insulator. From day one, I have had no issue carrying the cdm stack while in operation.


----------



## audionewbi

Going tomorrow to test the CDM again.


----------



## DecentLevi

gr8soundz said:


> ...Cavalli's Liquid Carbon which is not much bigger than the CDW.


 
  
 I don't understand, do you mean to say that the LC amp is not much bigger than the CDM, or did you mean CDW? (If so, what's that?). Actually the LC is about 3x bigger than the CDM.
  
 Also I was surprised that nobody tried to tackle my problem I mentioned a few pages back - about Windows not recognising the driver for the CDM. That has presented a major fault in my view of this product, and I spent an hour unsuccessfully trying to get it to play.


----------



## AxelCloris

decentlevi said:


> I don't understand, do you mean to say that the LC amp is not much bigger than the CDM, or did you mean CDW? (If so, what's that?). Actually the LC is about 3x bigger than the CDM.
> 
> Also I was surprised that nobody tried to tackle my problem I mentioned a few pages back - about Windows not recognising the driver for the CDM. That has presented a major fault in my view of this product, and I spent an hour unsuccessfully trying to get it to play.


 
  
 I'll try mine on both Windows 8 and OS X El Capitan.


----------



## mscott58

decentlevi said:


> I don't understand, do you mean to say that the LC amp is not much bigger than the CDM, or did you mean CDW? (If so, what's that?). Actually the LC is about 3x bigger than the CDM.
> 
> Also I was surprised that nobody tried to tackle my problem I mentioned a few pages back - about Windows not recognising the driver for the CDM. That has presented a major fault in my view of this product, and I spent an hour unsuccessfully trying to get it to play.




Levi - Tell me more about the Windows issue and I'd be happy to try and help. Cheers


----------



## DecentLevi

So all this talk of flying with the CDM makes me wanna bring up two points:
  
 * Should there be any *concern about the airport security* having a problem *with this device?* (I read on another forum about the tubes in somebody's tube amp coming up as a red flag at security)
  
 * And onto a broader point: *who here has ever able to listen to headphones/earphones for an entire flight* without having to remove them? (and if so, which airline?) Most airlines have some mindless "no electronic devices allowed" timeframe when even music players have to be powered all the screwing way off just so they don't _"transmit"_






 ('Nuff said)
  
 Also my problem was with *Windows 7: windows didn't see the CDM device* whatsoever, and I tried installing several drivers from the Alo Audio site on their CDM page but to no avail. And the amp-only of the CDM with the HD 650 was actually not up to par with my Ember 2.0 amp. Wish I could have tried the DAC with Windows, or maybe even balanced too - it _could have_ performed a lot better. This was at the SF Can Jam and Jude was letting me test his out, so it's not with me anymore.


----------



## LFC_SL

kb said:


> Hey LFC_SL
> 
> I tore my achillies  recently and had surgery to repair it, no travel for me for a while ;-(
> 
> ...



Wince. Take care there. I should be able to listen to it one day, even if it means waiting for future holidays


----------



## AxelCloris

decentlevi said:


> * And onto a broader point: *who here has ever able to listen to headphones/earphones for an entire flight* without having to remove them? (and if so, which airline?) Most airlines have some mindless "no electronic devices allowed" timeframe when even music players have to be powered all the screwing way off just so they don't _"transmit"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Every airline I've used in the last few years has not said anything about my use of a player and IEMs from the boarding queue thorough debarkation. My devices are always in airplane mode when I travel and I've had no issues whatsoever. I've even used my tablets with no complaint during take off and landing.
  
 Frontier, Southwest, American, Delta, United, US Airways, Allegiant...


----------



## raypin

decentlevi said:


> So all this talk of flying with the CDM makes me wanna bring up two points:
> 
> * Should there be any *concern about the airport security* having a problem *with this device?* (I read on another forum about the tubes in somebody's tube amp coming up as a red flag at security)
> 
> ...


 
  
 mmm......I'm not sure if this is going to help: but I followed, to the letter,  the instructions posted by ALO re: PC machines and the installation of the drivers was flawless. I am on Windows 8.1, installed on a Microsoft Surface Pro 3 with the latest, stable version of Foobar. It is the best CDM set-up I've heard by far (with both DAC and Amp activated on the CDM). It is, without an iota of a doubt, spectacular sounding.  With the upcoming version of Windows (Windows 10), I am a bit apprehensive about upgrading the current  O.S. I just hope there's a rollback feature if somehow Foobar and the drivers fails to work with the new Windows.


----------



## Ultrainferno

decentlevi said:


> Also my problem was with *Windows 7: windows didn't see the CDM device* whatsoever, and I tried installing several drivers from the Alo Audio site on their CDM page but to no avail.


 
  
 Windows 7 machine here. Plug in device. Turn on. Cancel autocheck for drivers. Install ALO drivers. Reboot. Turn on CDM. Done.
 And then you can install the Foobar drivers, the real challenge is there  (at least to me it was)


----------



## gr8soundz

decentlevi said:


> I don't understand, do you mean to say that the LC amp is not much bigger than the CDM, or did you mean CDW? (If so, what's that?). Actually the LC is about 3x bigger than the CDM.


 
  
 I meant in terms of width and length not volume. The LC is 5 x 7in and the CDM is 3.25 x 6in (the LC is 3/4in thicker).


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Every airline I've used in the last few years has not said anything about my use of a player and IEMs from the boarding queue thorough debarkation. My devices are always in airplane mode when I travel and I've had no issues whatsoever. I've even used my tablets with no complaint during take off and landing.
> 
> Frontier, Southwest, American, Delta, United, US Airways, Allegiant...




In the U.S. its not an issue anymore, you can have small electronics on the whole flight as long as they're in airplane mode. Internationally it varies. For example flying into Canada they still make you power down, even if it's on a U.S. carrier.


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> In the U.S. its not an issue anymore, you can have small electronics on the whole flight as long as they're in airplane mode. Internationally it varies. For example flying into Canada they still make you power down, even if it's on a U.S. carrier.


 
  
 That would make me sad. I enjoy my little "Welcome to Canada!" SMS that I receive as soon as my phone connects to a Rogers or Bell tower. I'm not sure if I'd get that when powering on my phone and connecting immediately to one of said towers.
  
 I'm going to have fun with my trip to Denver. I have TSA Pre, so I wonder if they'll stop me to inspect my tubes.
  
 ...that didn't sound right.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.......just to cover all bases and just in case: the soundforge drivers are in  zipped folders. Make sure you properly extract the compressed folder with the proper softwarec(like pkunzip or similar). In Windows 8.1, unzipping is built-in (with the proper context menu command).


----------



## DecentLevi

Well that's awesome to know guys, thanks. I didn't know most airlines seem to allow headphones these days - been to poor to fly in recent years.
  
 I wouldn't have a problem installing the Foobar Driver, just as long as I can still use my own media player software of choice? (I love AIMP3 _and it's not just for mp3's_)


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> That would make me sad. I enjoy my little "Welcome to Canada!" SMS that I receive as soon as my phone connects to a Rogers or Bell tower. I'm not sure if I'd get that when powering on my phone and connecting immediately to one of said towers.
> 
> I'm going to have fun with my trip to Denver. I have TSA Pre, so I wonder if they'll stop me to inspect my tubes.
> 
> ...that didn't sound right.


 
 Brian - Shouldn't be an issue. Have flown with the CDM a couple of times now and have not had an issue with TSA. In fact I just went through the TSA Pre lane about 20 minutes ago.
  
 Oh, and greetings from beautiful O'Hare International Airport!


----------



## mscott58

decentlevi said:


> Well that's awesome to know guys, thanks. I didn't know most airlines seem to allow headphones these days - been to poor to fly in recent years.
> 
> I wouldn't have a problem installing the Foobar Driver, just as long as I can still use my own media player software of choice? (I love AIMP3 _and it's not just for mp3's_)


 
 Yeah, they changed it quite a while back. Only other thing to know is that laptops don't count as "small electronics", so they have to be turned off during takeoff/landing. Cheers


----------



## mscott58

decentlevi said:


> Also my problem was with *Windows 7: windows didn't see the CDM device* whatsoever, and I tried installing several drivers from the Alo Audio site on their CDM page but to no avail. And the amp-only of the CDM with the HD 650 was actually not up to par with my Ember 2.0 amp. Wish I could have tried the DAC with Windows, or maybe even balanced too - it _could have_ performed a lot better. This was at the SF Can Jam and Jude was letting me test his out, so it's not with me anymore.


 
 Levi - Was wondering why you were still asking people to help you with the CDM installation if you don't actually have one with you? I translated your message as "why hasn't anyone helped me figure this out yet? I need help!" and was surprised to find out that any help we provided was moot as you didn't actually have a CDM. Maybe you were wondering for future usage? Just curious. 
  
 Also with the CDM in amp mode, was it well warmed up when you were listening to it? Takes a bit for the tubes to warm up IMO. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## raypin

mmm.....well, TSA says that tube amps are prohibited because crazed headphiles have been known to build analog bombs. Official Stupidity.


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> mmm.....well, TSA says that tube amps are prohibited because crazed headphiles have been known to build analog bombs. Official Stupidity.


 
 Ha! Yes, and we all know that analog bombs are much better than digital bombs. Now if you really want the best, you have to invest in vinyl...


----------



## raypin

mscott58 said:


> Ha! Yes, and we all know that analog bombs are much better than digital bombs. Now if you really want the best, you have to invest in vinyl...


 

 mmm.......don't say that! You want to start a world war between the analogs and the digitals???.......Me? I'm Switzerland....... btt, I'm getting better battery life out of the CDM. I'm up to 6 hours now on a full charge, an hour better than last week.


----------



## LFC_SL

kb said:


> Hey LFC_SL
> 
> I tore my achillies  recently and had surgery to repair it, no travel for me for a while ;-(
> 
> ...



Wince! Absolutely take it slow. Maybe someone will have it at the show, who knows


----------



## prot

uncle e1 said:


> not really pocketable during operation.  it is not hot to touch unless you are charging as you use.




Thx for the clarification, unfortunately looks like I did not missunderstand and the CDM is hardly a portable device. 
 Mq 
I wonder if ALO would consider making a somewhat bigger device. That would allow better temp management .. bigger battery, maybe two DACs for slightly improved sound, etc. Sounds like a possible win-win.


----------



## audionewbi

Tomorrow I will be taking the Lotoo PAW Gold and CK100Pro and post back later my final thoughts. So far I know it is too large for me to take anywhere and as an amp the battery life will not be enough for me to take on all day outing but as I said before this is not really designed for that.
  
 My ideal amp is something that offers a 1:1 battery life with its source. I just cannot get over the price and as much as I value good sound I still believe price plays a factor else I would have ordered a Tera Player by now.


----------



## KB

Another review on the Continental Dual Mono just posted over at Computer Audiophile! Hurray for Computer Audiophile!! Please check it out HERE...
  
_"The JH Audio universal fit Laylas sounded exceptional when listening.....Vibrant and dynamic, the Continental did an amazing job of creating an organic sound"_
  
  

  
 Thanks 
  
 Ken


----------



## iceman16221

It's going to be a great Saturday!


----------



## Uncle E1

what iem is that?


----------



## iceman16221

Noble 4 wizard with ALO tinsel cable.


----------



## raypin

mmm....somewhat similar set-up: Noble 4C(iem) + AK 240 + CDM. Balanced using Linum 2.5 trrs Balanced and interconnect is Aclear Porta 2.5 mm. to 3.5 mm. balanced.


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> mmm....somewhat similar set-up: Noble 4C(iem) + AK 240 + CDM. Balanced using Linum 2.5 trrs Balanced and interconnect is Aclear Porta 2.5 mm. to 3.5 mm. balanced.




Out of curiosity what part of that chain is 3.5mm and balanced?


----------



## raypin

mscott58 said:


> Out of curiosity what part of that chain is 3.5mm and balanced?


 
 mmm......I don't have balanced 2.5 to 2.5 trrs interconnect yet (waiting for ALO to start selling the battery pack for CDM before ordering their 2.5 to 2.5, along with the dual and single triode tubes).. So, I have to use an adaptor. Borrowed from a friend. It looks ugly but I have no choice right now. Have to wait for the Alo interconnect.


----------



## Uncle E1

raypin said:


> mmm......I don't have balanced 2.5 to 2.5 trrs interconnect yet (waiting for ALO to start selling the battery pack for CDM before ordering their 2.5 to 2.5, along with the dual and single triode tubes).. So, I have to use an adaptor. Borrowed from a friend. It looks ugly but I have no choice right now. Have to wait for the Alo interconnect.


 
  
 2.5 trrs > 3.5 trrs? > 2.5 trrs


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Heya guys,
  
 Just a small update previously i reported issues with the bit rate LED showing the wrong colors on the CDM while using my iPhone 4s via CCK. Now i have sorta found out the reason. Apparently, on the iPhone HD onkyo app, the up sampling mode was set to ON and as a result Onkyo will try to upsample all music to a higher res such as 176KHZ before sending it to the dac and hence this causes problems to CDM, which may result in the iPhone crashing or keep getting disconnected and reconnecting due to the change in the sampling rate.
  
 After disabling it, i was able to get the correct LED color reflected on the CDM and the dc-ing issues were resolved.
  
 Hopefully, that is the solution for those having dc-ing problems while using the onkyo app and the CDM.
  
 ZzmadzZ


----------



## DecentLevi

I just posted a brief comparison of the CDM vs. Woo WA8 but I'm not sure it was done very well, so if any of you wanna chime in on this thread then please do so... especially if you have tried the WA8:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/774984/official-2015-sf-head-fi-meet-impressions-thread/150#post_11793808


----------



## cj3209

Just an FYI, I cannot get the CDM to work with my 15" Macbook Pro Retina (yosemite) and samsung note 4 via micro-usb using USB Pro Audio - may be a driver issue.
  
 CJ


----------



## AxelCloris

I had no issue yesterday using the CDM with El Capitan on my mid-2012 MBP, it was simply plug-n-play for me. The name in the audio properties showed as some sort of generic USB audio device, but once I chose that it worked like a charm. I haven't gotten around to using it with Windows yet.
  
 I'm getting a CCK tonight to try it with the iPad Mini. I think that could make a great setup for meets.


----------



## iceman16221

cj3209 said:


> Just an FYI, I cannot get the CDM to work with my 15" Macbook Pro Retina (yosemite) and samsung note 4 via micro-usb using USB Pro Audio - may be a driver issue.
> 
> CJ


 

 Try using a usb hub if you have one.  I had the same issue with my Macbook Pro retina and was able to fix the issue by using an external usb hub.


----------



## KB

cj3209 said:


> Just an FYI, I cannot get the CDM to work with my 15" Macbook Pro Retina (yosemite) and samsung note 4 via micro-usb using USB Pro Audio - may be a driver issue.
> 
> CJ


 
 HI CJ and all...
  
 We have found that if you have had previous Cmedia drivers loaded or have had a device that used a Cmedia chip its possible that this is conflicting with the CDMs newer Cmedia parts we use in the CDM. You can try uninstalling the older drivers and try again. 
  
 I have sent a detailed report to Cmedia on all of these odd ball occurrences as well as sent them a CDM. After their first test of the CDM it passed everything. So the issue is I think a form of the above problem and I am waiting to hear back from Cmedia. Unfortunately they are slow to respond to my requests to look further into it.
  
 Thank you
  
 ken


----------



## mscott58

kb said:


> HI CJ and all...
> 
> We have found that if you have had previous Cmedia drivers loaded or have had a device that used a Cmedia chip its possible that this is conflicting with the CDMs newer Cmedia parts we use in the CDM. You can try uninstalling the older drivers and try again.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Ken. I even had this issue with my PC. My Burson Conductor used another Cmedia chip, and I ended up having to delete the driver for the Conductor before I could get the CDM drivers to work. Cheers


----------



## gr8soundz

Can anyone confirm that, in dac only mode, whether the CDM's line out uses its tubes or if the tubes are bypassed?
  
 From the site it looks like the tubes are used on the line out:
  
_The Continental Dual Mono has a true “Line Out” on the rear panel.  This is a fixed 2Vrms analog output signal. This signal is from the output of the DAC’s analog output stage.  It is tapped before going through the volume control or headphone output stage.  _

_We included this feature to showcase this exceptional DAC.  It is intended to drive a preamp, integrated amp, another headphone amp, such as our Studio Six headphone amplifier. Please note that the Line Out is not intended to drive headphones directly, but instead offers you flexibility in using the DAC with your other components.  _


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Ken,
  
 I have an issue with CDM not being recognise on my macbook pro retina display on yosemite too. Any other ways?
  
 Thank you!


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Ken this is my macbook's profile.


----------



## EH-Yeon

gr8soundz said:


> Can anyone confirm that, in dac only mode, whether the CDM's line out uses its tubes or if the tubes are bypassed?
> 
> From the site it looks like the tubes are used on the line out:
> 
> ...


 
 I believe true line out means bypass everything


----------



## AxelCloris

zzmadzz said:


> Ken this is my macbook's profile.


 
  
 What do you see in the sound settings when you connect the CDM?


----------



## cj3209

axelcloris said:


> What do you see in the sound settings when you connect the CDM?


 

 Nothing.  My mac doesn't recognize the CDM at all.  I cleared the Cmedia drivers but it still doesn't recognize the CDM.  I might have missed another location so I'll keep trying.  

  
 This is a nice puzzle...(and really not a deal breaker for me as I don't often use my mac as a music source).

  
 CJ


----------



## AxelCloris

cj3209 said:


> Nothing.  My mac doesn't recognize the CDM at all.  I cleared the Cmedia drivers but it still doesn't recognize the CDM.  I might have missed another location so I'll keep trying.
> 
> 
> This is a nice puzzle...(and really not a deal breaker for me as I don't often use my mac as a music source).
> ...


 
  
 My MacBook Pro will only recognized USB audio devices on one of my USB jacks. It may seem silly but have you tried looking for the CDM in the audio settings for each USB port?


----------



## ZzmadzZ

axelcloris said:


> What do you see in the sound settings when you connect the CDM?




Only my internal speaker.
My dx90 works perfectly when I plug it into my Mac and it registers as dx90 in the sound profile.

Deleted the driver and reinstalled and same issue.
This is a slight problem for me as I wanted to use my Mac as the source since I do not want to use my iPhone as the source all the time.


----------



## AxelCloris

zzmadzz said:


> Only my internal speaker.
> My dx90 works perfectly when I plug it into my Mac and it registers as dx90 in the sound profile.
> 
> Deleted the driver and reinstalled and same issue.
> This is a slight problem for me as I wanted to use my Mac as the source since I do not want to use my iPhone as the source all the time.


 
  
 Have you tried without the driver? I haven't installed any drivers for the CDM on my computer. I realize that won't allow DSD without the driver, but it could potentially let PCM music play normally.


----------



## Vinnie R.

eh-yeon said:


> I believe true line out means bypass everything


 

 Correct - the line out is taken at the dac's output stage (before the volume control and tubes).


----------



## ZzmadzZ

axelcloris said:


> Have you tried without the driver? I haven't installed any drivers for the CDM on my computer. I realize that won't allow DSD without the driver, but it could potentially let PCM music play normally.


 

 Yup tried both still don't work.
  
 I have even went to my terminal and disabled app nap but its still not appearing on my output. Furthermore, i tested both my usb ports and still no go


----------



## AxelCloris

zzmadzz said:


> Yup tried both still don't work.
> 
> I have even went to my terminal and disabled app nap but its still not appearing on my output. Furthermore, i tested both my usb ports and still no go


 
  
 Interesting. I had gone to El Capitan before my CDM arrived so I can't do any testing on Yosemite or Mavericks. Sorry.


----------



## raypin

ultrainferno said:


> What an evening...


 
  
  
 mmmm.......following Headfonia's lead, my own set is now complete, to love and to hold, for richer or  poorer, till deafness do us part:
  

  
 The Moon Audio Silver Dragon rocks with the HE1K. Thank you Moon Audio.


----------



## Ultrainferno

raypin said:


> mmmm.......following Headfonia's lead, my own set is now complete, to love and to hold, for richer and poorer, till deafness do us part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds excellent doesn't it


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Awesome set up you guys have man!!


----------



## raypin

ultrainferno said:


> Sounds excellent doesn't it


 
 mmm.....oh yes, it does! It is an emphatic  yes. I think I made the right choice instead of getting the Ether. I am also eyeing what I believe is the perfect Andoid smartphone and OTG interconnect to pair with the CDM. Anyone wants to trade their black CDM for my Silver one? Lol!


----------



## mscott58

Two recommended adapters for anyone running their IEMs balanced from the CDM using the 2.5mm TRRS. From Norne I've bought their 2.5mm TRRS to 4-pin XLR adapter and their 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS adapter. This way I can use my K10s with the balanced output of my desktop amp as well as the SE outputs of my other portable equipment, for when the CDM isn't around - all without changing the IEM cable. Here are some pics. Cheers


----------



## terirapt

Hi,
  
 I just purchased the CDM and it does sound very very good.
  
 The issue I am having is that my Android phone (LG G3) is not able to detect the CDM.  LG G3 on Android Ver. 5 running Onkyo HF player; micro-micro USB cable to the CDM.  Using the same phone and USB cable to the Chord Hugo and it played fine.
  
 Any advise?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## audionewbi

terirapt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased the CDM and it does sound very very good.
> 
> ...


Try an org cable, not just a micro to micro.


----------



## AxelCloris

audionewbi said:


> Try an org cable, not just a micro to micro.


 
  
 Agreed, a USB OTG cables has an extra pin that lets the phone know it needs to act as a host. By default the phone runs in peripheral mode when connected to another device and if you're not using an OTG cable then it won't know you're trying to host the CDM. If the cable you're using is a normal USB > USB cable then it generally won't work. And if you're using a USB OTG cable that has the same connector at both ends, Micro-USB in this case, then you need to make sure that you're connecting the correct end to the phone or it won't work.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Agreed, a USB OTG cables has an extra pin that lets the phone know it needs to act as a host. By default the phone runs in peripheral mode when connected to another device and if you're not using an OTG cable then it won't know you're trying to host the CDM. If the cable you're using is a normal USB > USB cable then it generally won't work. And if you're using a USB OTG cable that has the same connector at both ends, Micro-USB in this case, then you need to make sure that you're connecting the correct end to the phone or it won't work.


 
 Agree with Brian. I've tried a number of different cables when using my CDM with my iPhone and it indeed makes a difference as to whether they are able to connect or not.


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> Agree with Brian. I've tried a number of different cables when using my CDM with my iPhone and it indeed makes a difference as to whether they are able to connect or not.


 
  
 Well the iPhone is a bit of a different beast. You need to use Apple's CCK and then a normal USB cable. Android devices running 3.1 or newer may support USB OTG, depending on the manufacturer, and they only require a single USB OTG cable. It's still a gamble with iOS devices and depends on the power draw of the DAC.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> Well the iPhone is a bit of a different beast. You need to use Apple's CCK and then a normal USB cable. Android devices running 3.1 or newer may support USB OTG, depending on the manufacturer, and they only require a single USB OTG cable. It's still a gamble with iOS devices and depends on the power draw of the DAC.




I'm talking about the cable after the CCK. Tried some shorter USB to micro cables I had and they didn't work. Maybe they were wired just for charging purposes versus standard USB duty?


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> I'm talking about the cable after the CCK. Tried some shorter USB to micro cables I had and they didn't work. Maybe they were wired just for charging purposes versus standard USB duty?


 
  
 Could be. There are a lot of "power only" cables floating around now thanks to all of the security issues that have been happening lately.


----------



## Alaskagriz

I've used a couple of different OTG cables with my Note 4 and CDM and it still doesn't work.


----------



## terirapt

Thank you all for the advises. Will get an OTG cable.

However, I am curious why the same micro-micro USB cable works with the Chord Hugo, and my Android phone is able to detect it as an USB device?


----------



## Uncle E1

the compatibility of androids with external dac is not universal and patchy at the very best due to the different way of implementation by the various phone manufacturers.  even with the same brand, different models behave differently to different external dacs,


----------



## bowtung

I think getting a zx1 or 2 is a better pairing, I tried otg out in the store. It was just plug and play, hassle free


----------



## terirapt

terirapt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased the CDM and it does sound very very good.
> 
> ...




Got an OTG cable.

Still not able to detect CDM.. Hugo plays fine with the same setup.


----------



## EH-Yeon

terirapt said:


> Got an OTG cable.
> 
> Still not able to detect CDM.. Hugo plays fine with the same setup.


 
 Try different android version or mobile? Troubleshoot and check which is the problem.


----------



## terirapt

eh-yeon said:


> Try different android version or mobile? Troubleshoot and check which is the problem.




Just tried using another phone, a Samsung running on Android ver 4. Using Onkyo HF and OTG cable, still cannot detect CDM. Could detect the Hugo though.

Not sure if the issue is the CDM.


----------



## EH-Yeon

terirapt said:


> Just tried using another phone, a Samsung running on Android ver 4. Using Onkyo HF and OTG cable, still cannot detect CDM. Could detect the Hugo though.
> 
> Not sure if the issue is the CDM.


 
 Most likely is the CDM issue. Does it work with the pc/iphone?


----------



## shigzeo

My iMac (2012, 27") doesn't work with the CDM, but a MacBook Pro I borrow does.


----------



## sonickarma

Joined the club today - very immersive - hard to turn off
  

  
  
 Works perfectly with NW-ZX2 too


----------



## Ultrainferno

Each time I turn it on,CDM impresses.welcome to the club.


----------



## cbridgeford

shigzeo said:


> My iMac (2012, 27") doesn't work with the CDM, but a MacBook Pro I borrow does.


 

 My iMac didn't either until I enrolled in the public beta and installed El Capitan.  Even then it didn't until two updates were complete.  But it does now.  Now if someone can just figure out the iPhone issue with FLAC apps...


----------



## shigzeo

cbridgeford said:


> My iMac didn't either until I enrolled in the public beta and installed El Capitan.  Even then it didn't until two updates were complete.  But it does now.  Now if someone can just figure out the iPhone issue with FLAC apps...


 

 Looking forward to El Capitan.


----------



## KB

Dear all,
  
 We continue to work with Cmedia on the connect issues some people have. Also I just heard from Cmedia and they said they will release Win 10 drivers this week and we will post them on the CDM FAQ and driver page.
  
 Thank you
  
 ken


----------



## soullinker20

on my zx2 and 240 using the stock ic from cypherlabs and alo lod, i have to put in high gain to get reasonable volume (or am i doing something wrong?)

on 240, it was sibilant using Layla uni
zx2 - less sibilant

will try to Ab this with Hugo


----------



## Uncle E1

soullinker20 said:


> on my zx2 and 240 using the stock ic from cypherlabs and alo lod, i have to put in high gain to get reasonable volume (or am i doing something wrong?)
> 
> on 240, it was sibilant using Layla uni
> zx2 - less sibilant
> ...


 
  
 ak240 balanced output > cdm balanced input > cdm balanced output > layla balanced
  
 if your music is well recorded, well mastered ... it should not sound sibilant


----------



## soullinker20

uncle e1 said:


> ak240 balanced output > cdm balanced input > cdm balanced output > layla balanced
> 
> if your music is well recorded, well mastered ... it should not sound sibilant


 
  
 thanks! i will have to find those balanced cables again as i got used to just ak240>optical cable>hugo
  
 my ears are very sensitive to sibilance.. i do find the laylas to be a bit sibilant from 6k-8k. it seems to be boosted when i used it on cdm and lesser on 240 alone
  
 but no sibilance at all on my ex1000
  
  
  
 also if it makes sense will try to 
  
 ak240>hugo>cdm and vice versa


----------



## b0ssMax

soullinker20 said:


> on my zx2 and 240 using the stock ic from cypherlabs and alo lod, i have to put in high gain to get reasonable volume (or am i doing something wrong?)
> 
> on 240, it was sibilant using Layla uni
> zx2 - less sibilant
> ...




Hi, what is that lod you're using for the zx2? Where did you get it from? Thanks.


----------



## shigzeo

mrmax said:


> Hi, what is that lod you're using for the zx2? Where did you get it from? Thanks.


 

 Looks like an ALO Audio cable to me.


----------



## soullinker20

mrmax said:


> Hi, what is that lod you're using for the zx2? Where did you get it from? Thanks.




shigzeo is right, alo audio


----------



## productred

kb said:


> Audionewbi,
> 
> Thank you for your input on a no DAC version of the CDM. I honor my head-fi friends suggestions, what do you think about a single 6111 tube version, no DAC, but a lot smaller than the CDM? Just a thought. Were pretty exhausted and broke  after making the CDM but are always looking forward.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just went thru the thread and although I'm no CDM owner (yet) the idea of the single 6111 tube version with not DAC BUT A LOT SMALLER is a very VERY tempting proposal. The only reason why I'm holding out for the CDM is because of its size and its input and output sockets being on the opposite side rendering it unfit for listening while moving around (at least for me). A smaller version without the DAC (which I don't really need) and ideally with both input and output located on the same side as the volume knob may as well be the end game product (again, at least for me).


----------



## lookingforIEMs

soullinker20 said:


> on my zx2 and 240 using the stock ic from cypherlabs and alo lod, i have to put in high gain to get reasonable volume (or am i doing something wrong?)
> 
> on 240, it was sibilant using Layla uni
> zx2 - less sibilant
> ...




Did you set to line out?




productred said:


> Just went thru the thread and although I'm no CDM owner (yet) the idea of the single 6111 tube version with not DAC BUT A LOT SMALLER is a very VERY tempting proposal. The only reason why I'm holding out for the CDM is because of its size and its input and output sockets being on the opposite side rendering it unfit for listening while moving around (at least for me). A smaller version without the DAC (which I don't really need) and ideally with both input and output located on the same side as the volume knob may as well be the end game product (again, at least for me).




Isn't that the original continental.... lol


----------



## productred

lookingforiems said:


> Did you set to line out?
> Isn't that the original continental.... lol


 

 Guess not, I (and guess others as well) want, among all the new internal goodies and circuitory in the CDM, the sweet corning glass window XD THAT is classy.


----------



## shigzeo

lookingforiems said:


> Did you set to line out?
> Isn't that the original continental.... lol


 

 The line out of the AK240 and AK380 is horrible. Don't use it. Set the volume on the AK240 to 73 at maximum for best SQ. AK380 to 149. Never exceed those numbers unless you want horrible IMD distortion, which isn't sibilance, but a searing of high range information. I will publish these results later on. 
  
 EDIT: I need to update this. I meant the AK240. The AK380's line output, which is the same as its HPO, is very good driving line. But it outputs a lot of volume. It is possible that it will overload the input of certain amplifiers. Or, of the outboard amp places load onto the AK380, you will notice pronounced load effects.


----------



## Tobias89

kb said:


> Audionewbi,
> 
> Thank you for your input on a no DAC version of the CDM. I honor my head-fi friends suggestions, what do you think about a single 6111 tube version, no DAC, but a lot smaller than the CDM? Just a thought. Were pretty exhausted and broke  after making the CDM but are always looking forward.
> 
> ...


 
 Best option still would be a CDM without a DAC. But still with the dual mono design! XD


----------



## lookingforIEMs

shigzeo said:


> The line out of the AK240 and AK380 is horrible. Don't use it. Set the volume on the AK240 to 73 at maximum for best SQ. AK380 to 149. Never exceed those numbers unless you want horrible IMD distortion, which isn't sibilance, but a searing of high range information. I will publish these results later on.





Oic. I thought the line out would be a good option. But isn't AK line out just the maxxing of the volume?


----------



## shigzeo

lookingforiems said:


> Oic. I thought the line out would be a good option. But isn't AK line out just the maxxing of the volume?


 

 Yes, it is, but it is either over-amping it or something, because even when unloaded at top volumes, distortion and IMD ratchet up hugely to post-audible levels. The Jr is free of the problem. But the AK240 and AK380 are not.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....I'm perfectly happy with the CDM, as is. Using digital usb, my music sounds sublime but I would not mind (and I will surely buy) a CDM amp only gear (yes, mono) and with longer battery life. Just tried the CDM as dac/amp connected to my Microsoft Surface Pro 3 (Foobar) and upgraded from Windows 8.1 to the  just released Windows 10. No issues to report. Everything is hunky-dory. I am also happy to report that the new music player of Windows 10, called Groove Music (pretty UI, sleek, sophisticated, Foobar's far prettier sister), can natively play my FLACs and, yes, it works with the CDM (USB 2.0 High-Speed True HD Audio). There's a stuttering issue though. I'm trying to troubleshoot (it could be a driver issue). On an unrelated note, Windows 7 hold-outs: get Windows 10! lol!


----------



## AxelCloris

raypin said:


> mmm.....*I'm perfectly happy with the CDM, as is.* Using digital usb, my music sounds sublime but I would not mind (and I will surely buy) a CDM amp only gear (yes, mono) and with longer battery life. Just tried the CDM as dac/amp connected to my Microsoft Surface Pro 3 (Foobar) and upgraded from Windows 8.1 to the  just released Windows 10. No issues to report. Everything is hunky-dory. I am also happy to report that the new music player of Windows 10, called Groove Music (pretty UI, sleek, sophisticated, Foobar's far prettier sister), can natively play my FLACs and, yes, it works with the CDM (USB 2.0 High-Speed True HD Audio). There's a stuttering issue though. I'm trying to troubleshoot (it could be a driver issue). On an unrelated note, Windows 7 hold-outs: get Windows 10! lol!


 
  
 I feel the same. The amp portion alone is worth the asking price, and getting a well-implemented DAC on top is just icing on the cake. I've used the CDM as both an amp and a DAC/amp and it makes my 1964Q sing. I've also not experienced any of the pairing issues reported which is possibly due to the fact that I'm using El Capitan and iOS. Vinnie and Ken have done something incredible with the CDM. I'm really looking forward to trying it with my Ether this weekend.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Fully agree with all the comments above!! The CDM amp is really one of the best that i have heard!
  
 Furthermore, the DAC is really well implemented and that is always a bonus!
  
 Had some hiccups in order to get it working on my MAC but after getting an externally powered USB hub, my MAC is able to recognise the CDM and audio bliss follow thereafter as expected!
  
 All of my IEMS perform really well with the CDM... Have yet to hear any pairings that disagrees. Very happy!


----------



## raypin

Mmmm.....I've pre-ordered Marshall London from their Swedish website. This is to complete my trifecta of transportable/portable system, built around the CDM: 1. AK 240 + Chord Hugo + CDM (my all-around solution), 2. Microsoft Surface Pro 3 + CDM (for office listening gear) 3. To come: Marshall London + CDM (compact transportable). Given the mixed feedback about Android compatibility with the CDM  posted here, I'm a bit concerned. I hope Lollipop Android 5.0  (pre-loaded on Marshall London) will work right off the box. Keeping my fingers crossed......why London: flac native support, dual 3.5 mm. Headphone out (a/b'ing iems would be easier), user-replaceable battery, memory card support, pedigreed brand, pretty as hell design. My search for an Android partner with the cdm  is over. I just hope it works with the CDM.


----------



## Uncle E1

zzmadzz said:


> Fully agree with all the comments above!! The CDM amp is really one of the best that i have heard!
> 
> Furthermore, the DAC is really well implemented and that is always a bonus!
> 
> ...


 

 everything is good now for you


----------



## sathyam

I hear a regular hum, every few seconds, on the CDM with my AK380, even though the music is not playing. I have CDM set to Low gain. I have switched off Line out in AK380 and set volume on AK380 to 148.
  
 But still hear this hum every few seconds like clockwork. I don't hear this when playing the AK380 directly.
  
 I am using ALO SXC24 balanced LOD cable.
  
 Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## mscott58

sathyam said:


> I hear a regular hum, every few seconds, on the CDM with my AK380, even though the music is not playing. I have CDM set to Low gain. I have switched off Line out in AK380 and set volume on AK380 to 148.
> 
> But still hear this hum every few seconds like clockwork. I don't hear this when playing the AK380 directly.
> 
> ...


 
 The CDM is pretty susceptible to EMI. Anything around it that might be transmitting? Have you turned off the bluetooth of your AK? 
  
 I find if my cell phone is near the CDM or any of the connect cables then I have some noise. Also if I have my broadband card on my computer on and transmitting it also has an impact. 

 Cheers


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> Mmmm.....I've pre-ordered Marshall London from their Swedish website. This is to complete my trifecta of transportable/portable system, built around the CDM: 1. AK 240 + Chord Hugo + CDM (my all-around solution), 2. Microsoft Surface Pro 3 + CDM (for office listening gear) 3. To come: Marshall London + CDM (compact transportable). Given the mixed feedback about Android compatibility with the CDM  posted here, I'm a bit concerned. I hope Lollipop Android 5.0  (pre-loaded on Marshall London) will work right off the box. Keeping my fingers crossed......why London: flac native support, dual 3.5 mm. Headphone out (a/b'ing iems would be easier), user-replaceable battery, memory card support, pedigreed brand, pretty as hell design. My search for an Android partner with the cdm  is over. I just hope it works with the CDM.


 
  
 Still can't pre-order the London in the US yet. Are they delivering to countries outside Switzerland yet?


----------



## shigzeo

mscott58 said:


> The CDM is pretty susceptible to EMI. Anything around it that might be transmitting? Have you turned off the bluetooth of your AK?
> 
> I find if my cell phone is near the CDM or any of the connect cables then I have some noise. Also if I have my broadband card on my computer on and transmitting it also has an impact.
> 
> Cheers


 

 When I listen through my phone to any outboard equipment, I always put it in airplane mode.


----------



## mscott58

shigzeo said:


> When I listen through my phone to any outboard equipment, I always put it in airplane mode.




Very good idea!

Cheers


----------



## raypin

gr8soundz said:


> Still can't pre-order the London in the US yet. Are they delivering to countries outside Switzerland yet?


 
  
 mmm.....just got updated by Marshall. The pre-order was canceled. I already have their paid invoice (invoice amount was in Swedish Krona) and estimated delivery date via Fedex to my country  plus you get a consumer-grade headphone as a bonus. Don't know why, because I was able to successfully transact through their Swedish website yesterday.  Waiting for their response. This is unprofessional (sigh).


----------



## laserjock

mscott58 said:


> The CDM is pretty susceptible to EMI. Anything around it that might be transmitting? Have you turned off the bluetooth of your AK?
> 
> I find if my cell phone is near the CDM or any of the connect cables then I have some noise. Also if I have my broadband card on my computer on and transmitting it also has an impact.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 I'll second this.  I listen mostly in coffee shops with my Mac laptop.  If my phone is on, it often can't even be on the other side of the table, and needs to go down in my bag.  That I can deal with.  But the real bummer is when the dude at the table next to me has his phone on his table - picks up crazy EMI.  
  
 I don't think I can quite get myself up to asking my neighbor to move their phone to the other side of their table yet.  I mean - I'm geeky, but not THAT geeky!


----------



## AxelCloris

laserjock said:


> I'll second this.  I listen mostly in coffee shops with my Mac laptop.  If my phone is on, it often can't even be on the other side of the table, and needs to go down in my bag.  That I can deal with.  But the real bummer is when the dude at the table next to me has his phone on his table - picks up crazy EMI.
> 
> I don't think I can quite get myself up to asking my neighbor to move their phone to the other side of their table yet.  I mean - I'm geeky, but not THAT geeky!


 
  
 Maybe we need one of these for the CDM when traveling with nearby wireless devices.


----------



## cbridgeford

Well everything I thought I knew was wrong.  It comes down to either CCK lightning connector or the receptacle on my iPhone 6+.  I know it is not supposed to matter which side is up or down with the lightning connector, but for mine I must put it in with the text on the USB connector facing up.  This corrects my issue and all the FLAC apps function just fine.  Of course on the phone you are limited to a max sample rate of 48kHz.


----------



## Uncle E1

sathyam said:


> I hear a regular hum, every few seconds, on the CDM with my AK380, even though the music is not playing. I have CDM set to Low gain. I have switched off Line out in AK380 and set volume on AK380 to 148.
> 
> But still hear this hum every few seconds like clockwork. I don't hear this when playing the AK380 directly.
> 
> ...


 

 presume that both units are above 50% battery power?  may want to try the trick with extra grounding via 3.5 unbalanced input / output connection.  the result is currently 50/50 debatable though.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....no humming issue on my CDM. Yes, it is sensitive to interference from cellphones. I usually carry my CDM stack with my left hand and, by habit, my Lumia 1520 is pocketed on the left side. Result: noise. So, the Lumia is now on my right pocket. Other than that, no noise of any kind. Not even with my Microsoft Surface Pro 3 ( positioned approx. 6" away). As for smartphone  airline mode, yes, of course you need to turn it on or get a longer OTG cable as per advise by ALO. I dislike long interconnects so that's why I am getting a Marshall London android to be used exclusively as digital transport and not as a communications device and with an ultra-short  Moon Audio OTG to complete the clean look (alternative: Forzaaudio  OTG, which is just as nice).


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> mmm.....no humming issue on my CDM. Yes, it is sensitive to interference from cellphones. I usually carry my CDM stack with my left hand and, by habit, my Lumia 1520 is pocketed on the left side. Result: noise. So, the Lumia is now on my right pocket. Other than that, no noise of any kind. Not even with my Microsoft Surface Pro 3 ( positioned approx. 6" away). As for smartphone  airline mode, yes, of course you need to turn it on or get a longer OTG cable as per advise by ALO. I dislike long interconnects so that's why I am getting a Marshall London android to be used exclusively as digital transport and not as a communications device and with an ultra-short  Moon Audio OTG to complete the clean look (alternative: Forzaaudio  OTG, which is just as nice).


 

 Wont you get the same interference from the Marshall London as you do with the Lumia? Or does the Marshall have some sort of shielding?


----------



## raypin

mmm....will be using London as digital transport with airline mode activated. Lumia will remain as my comm unit.


----------



## Uncle E1

experimenting with additional grounding using 3.5 > 3.5 with audio signal using the 2.5 > 2.5 balanced


----------



## raypin

uncle e1 said:


> experimenting with additional grounding using 3.5 > 3.5 with audio signal using the 2.5 > 2.5 balanced


 
  
 mmm......newbie question: what does that do????


----------



## gr8soundz

raypin said:


> mmm......newbie question: what does that do????


 
  
 Extra grounding on the 3.5mm is supposed to help get rid of interference on the balanced 2.5mm.


----------



## raypin

mmmm.....just got my Hifiman HM 901S ((with the gold minibox amp module installed) a couple of hours ago. . Immediately paired it with the CDM. Lo and behold! The same problem exists: low headphone volume output (for headphone). It joins the previous 3 DAPs that do not play nice/does not work with the CDM, namely: the Cayin N6, the iBasso DX 100 and the iBasso R10. The HM 901S was connected to the CDM via the Hifiman Line-Out Dock to  3.5 mm. cable to the 3.5 mm. line-in of the CDM. I checked twice to make sure that the connection is correct and tight-fitting. This is no longer coincidence. Scheduled to try all of the above players with a friend's CDM to put this issue to rest. I'm not too happy with this issue.


----------



## iceman16221

raypin said:


> mmmm.....just got my Hifiman HM 901S ((with the gold minibox amp module installed) a couple of hours ago. . Immediately paired it with the CDM. Lo and behold! The same problem exists: low headphone volume output (for headphone). It joins the previous 3 DAPs that do not play nice/does not work with the CDM, namely: the Cayin N6, the iBasso DX 100 and the iBasso R10. The HM 901S was connected to the CDM via the Hifiman Line-Out Dock to  3.5 mm. cable to the 3.5 mm. line-in of the CDM. I checked twice to make sure that the connection is correct and tight-fitting. This is no longer coincidence. Scheduled to try all of the above players with a friend's CDM to put this issue to rest. I'm not too happy with this issue.


 
 Does your CDM work ok when using the USB in?


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....no problem when (my) CDM is connected to Surface Pro 3 via Alo usb ----- > Right now, I'm listening through HE1K, high gain, around 2 o'clock  on the volume pot of the CDM. Past 3 o clock, there's a noticeable distortion on the HP. But 2 'clock is plenty loud enough for me. So, USB is ok!


----------



## KB

raypin said:


> mmmm.....just got my Hifiman HM 901S ((with the gold minibox amp module installed) a couple of hours ago. . Immediately paired it with the CDM. Lo and behold! The same problem exists: low headphone volume output (for headphone). It joins the previous 3 DAPs that do not play nice/does not work with the CDM, namely: the Cayin N6, the iBasso DX 100 and the iBasso R10. The HM 901S was connected to the CDM via the Hifiman Line-Out Dock to  3.5 mm. cable to the 3.5 mm. line-in of the CDM. I checked twice to make sure that the connection is correct and tight-fitting. This is no longer coincidence. Scheduled to try all of the above players with a friend's CDM to put this issue to rest. I'm not too happy with this issue.




Hey Raypin

If you want to send me back your CDM I can check it, I would try it with a 2vrm like a CD player. Or you if you can go back to the shop where you bought it with your source and try another one and see to rule yours out. But it should be plenty loud...

Ken


----------



## raypin

mmm....yes, I'm trying to troubleshoot the problem from my end. Dealer here has a spare CDM. I'd like to definitively establish that this is an isolated problem (a unit problem) . If so, I'll send my CDM back to the dealer for replacement. Update: reseated the gold minibox amp module (designed specifically to drive full-size headphones) on the PCB  of  my HM 901S. Situation is better. Silver lining:  the HM 901S + CDM sounds really nice and, to my ears, I prefer this over the AK 380 + CDM (which I tried earlier at the dealer's place). Waiting for my 2.5 mm. to 2.5 mm. from ALO to arrive this Friday. Maybe fully balanced is the solution to my "problem."


----------



## raypin

mmm......Fedex delivered a day early. Just got my ALO 2.5 to 2.5 trrs. So, a fully balanced CDM rig: AK 240 balanced out via Alo 2.5 to 2.5 to balanced in CDM to output sound to balanced Whiplash cable to HE 1000..................and, yes, it is PLENTY LOUD for me and it sounds really good. I just eliminated the Chord Hugo from my audio chain. Also, I got my Sonotone single triode and Mullard dual triode. Looking (with uncontained excitement/with bated breath/like having sex the first time) forward to tube rolling this week.


----------



## edwardsean

Hi, 
  
 I'm about to place an order for a CDM. Can someone verify for me whether it accepts the digital out from the Sony NW ZX2? Also, if it does, which has better overall SQ the digital output or using a LOD dock from the ZX2? Thanks!


----------



## cj3209

raypin said:


> mmm......Fedex delivered a day early. Just got my ALO 2.5 to 2.5 trrs. So, a fully balanced CDM rig: AK 240 balanced out via Alo 2.5 to 2.5 to balanced in CDM to output sound to balanced Whiplash cable to HE 1000..................and, yes, it is PLENTY LOUD for me and it sounds really good. I just eliminated the Chord Hugo from my audio chain. Also, I got my Sonotone single triode and Mullard dual triode. Looking (with uncontained excitement/with bated breath/like having sex the first time) forward to tube rolling this week.


 

 Dude, you crack me up!  Looking forward to your impressions with tube rolling.

  
 CJ


----------



## raypin

cj3209 said:


> Dude, you crack me up!  Looking forward to your impressions with tube rolling.
> 
> 
> CJ


 
 mmmmm.........after memorizing every move on the ALO Audio CDM tube-rolling youtube vid, I finally operated on my CDM to perform my very first tube rolling: the Mullards. Hot damn.  First impression: The bass is alive on the HE1K. Then........boom, my CDM shut down! Oh no.....I did something wrong. My God, what have I done? Oh the humanity!.............................no  batt. left.


----------



## Uncle E1

edwardsean said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to place an order for a CDM. Can someone verify for me whether it accepts the digital out from the Sony NW ZX2? Also, if it does, which has better overall SQ the digital output or using a LOD dock from the ZX2? Thanks!


 
  
 zx2 > digital > cdm


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> mmmmm.........after memorizing every move on the ALO Audio CDM tube-rolling youtube vid, I finally operated on my CDM to perform my very first tube rolling: the Mullards. Hot damn.  First impression: The bass is alive on the HE1K. Then........boom, my CDM shut down! Oh no.....I did something wrong. My God, what have I done? Oh the humanity!.............................no  batt. left.


 

 Were you earthed when you operated ?


----------



## raypin

sonickarma said:


> Were you earthed when you operated ?


 
 mmm.....yup, as explained in the Alo youtube. ESD strap + ESD bag.  Still charging my CDM and yes, it is in nominal condition.


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> mmm.....yup, as explained in the Alo youtube. ESD strap + ESD bag.  Still charging my CDM and yes, it is in nominal condition.


 

 Oh - i missed the smilly face - glad its all good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have the same tubes  Mullard 6112 and Sonotone 5719 on route. - let me know your sound impressions between stock and your others. thanks


----------



## sonickarma

Lizard Mod


----------



## raypin

mmm.....damn. I did not know that the ZX 2 to CDM via USB is possible (or ZX2 as pure digital transport, right?). And here I was, needlessly looking for the perfect Android smartphone to pair with the CDM with the attendant issue of spotty OTG compatibility.  I've tried the iPod and a few Samsungs. None of which worked with my CDM. Glad my fave dealer here has a ZX 2. To hell with smartphones. ZX2, come to me baby. Thanks for the info @E1, The Man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## KB

sonickarma said:


> Lizard Mod


 
  
 nice, lizard is clearly a tropical species 
  
 kb


----------



## edwardsean

sonickarma, 
  
 Hi. So I take it you prefer the digital connection? Have you tried the analog route with a ZX2 + LOD?


----------



## Uncle E1

edwardsean said:


> sonickarma,
> 
> Hi. So I take it you prefer the digital connection? Have you tried the analog route with a ZX2 + LOD?


 
 unless you have a tricked out lod to 2.5 trrs balanced jack where the ground is being split, otherwise volume is rather low when using the 3.5 trs unbalance input


----------



## raypin

Mmmm.....what interconnect is that? Original sony or customized? Where'd you source it if it is customized? Tia.


sonickarma said:


> Lizard Mod


----------



## sonickarma

uncle e1 said:


> unless you have a tricked out lod to 2.5 trrs balanced jack where the ground is being split, otherwise volume is rather low when using the 3.5 trs unbalance input


 

 Agreed that's the reason I use digital out, yes volume too low on standard lod out for me.


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> Mmmm.....what interconnect is that? Original sony or customized? Where'd you source it if it is customized? Tia.


 

 Very hard to find a single cable out hi-res wmport to micro usb - I use WMC-NWH10 and a very small USB to mini usb
  

  
 If you find a single cable solution I would be interested.
  
 In fact Ken Alo - maybe you can make one ? I think there would be a demand. I would buy one.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.........Loud enough? Damn another quest to find a single interconnect solution to that damn usb. Optical!!!!


----------



## mscott58

This new series of cables from Drew might be interesting for the CDM and cut the CCK out of the picture! (pardon the pun) 

http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-5-meter.html


----------



## AxelCloris

mscott58 said:


> This new series of cables from Drew might be interesting for the CDM and cut the CCK out of the picture! (pardon the pun)
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-5-meter.html


 
  
 I'm a bit skeptical that this would work that easily. Even if it no longer required a CCK, from what I can see, you'd still need to adapt from USB to Micro USB for the CDM. Still, can't hurt to shoot them an email. The 3" right angle to right angle is pretty tempting, but it doesn't say if they offer lightning to Micro USB on the site. Definitely not cheap at $145 for a 3" adapter. And on top of that, I believe all of the devices listed as compatible are MFI certified where the CDM is not. There are a lot of variables involved.


----------



## sathyam

mscott58 said:


> This new series of cables from Drew might be interesting for the CDM and cut the CCK out of the picture! (pardon the pun)
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-lightning-cable-for-apple-idevices-5-meter.html


 
  
 I had a similar assumption. Drew clarified that I cannot connect to CDM or Hugo without a CCK.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....also queried with Moon Audio: Sony ZX2 to CDM via customized LOD to micro usb - Not possible. Reason: Sony proprietary LOD.


----------



## DarktoreS

I ask myself why Alo Audio introduced the CDM with a green line cable to $ 149, rather than a transport box that comes with the "International +" to 599$ ..? I need if I buy a Alo CDM have a good case, rather than a USB cable with a gain in quality remains to be seen ... Well that's my opinion !


----------



## mscott58

sathyam said:


> I had a similar assumption. Drew clarified that I cannot connect to CDM or Hugo without a CCK.




Well that stinks! Thanks for checking. Cheers


----------



## Uncle E1

for those who are facing low output volume from the cdm while using the 3.5 unbalance input, here is the solution.  3.5 trs to 2.5 trrs inter-connect, just split the ground.  this is for those not using the ak players.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....how do you split the ground? I have no idea what that even means. Can I order this from my cable/interconnect vendor and specify it as split grounding? I was able to try my DAPs with a friend's CDM a few days ago and my findings were replicated. It is not a unit issue but a design issue.so, if I understand the solution, you bypassed the 3.5 line in of the cdm for the louder 2.5 line-in.
  
  
 Quote:


uncle e1 said:


> for those who are facing low output volume from the cdm while using the 3.5 unbalance input, here is the solution.  3.5 trs to 2.5 trrs inter-connect, just split the ground.  this is for those not using the ak players.


----------



## Uncle E1

from your non-ak dap, line out is 3.5 trs (1 ground) to 2.5 trrs (1 ground split attached to 2 ground)


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> Mmm....also queried with Moon Audio: Sony ZX2 to CDM via customized LOD to micro usb - Not possible. Reason: Sony proprietary LOD.


 

 In my hunt for a single cable solution for ZX2 to CDM I thought my cable on my PHA-3 would work - as works ZX2 to PHA-3, but has a support pin on it for tighter fit.
  
 see below
  

  
 So I dremmel cut the pin - but still no joy with it working on on the ZX2 to CDM
  

  
  
 Ordered one of these but will take a while to get to me
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY
  

  
 Could work as its advertised as 'Custom cable mod based on the original WMC-NWH10 cable'
  
 If this doesn't work, i'll let someone else take up the quest


----------



## b0ssMax

sonickarma said:


> In my hunt for a single cable solution for ZX2 to CDM I thought my cable on my PHA-3 would work - as works ZX2 to PHA-3, but has a support pin on it for tighter fit.
> 
> see below
> 
> ...




Keep us posted, i saw that in amazon but wasn't sure if the vendor was active. I'll probably get one if it works. Appreciate you taking 2 for the team.


----------



## raypin

mmm......thanks for the lead position. Truly, you are a friend in audio.


----------



## tassardar

Joining the CDM club! Got it at a good price and while auditioning its output it's better then my zx2 hehe


----------



## mscott58

tassardar said:


> Joining the CDM club! Got it at a good price and while auditioning its output it's better then my zx2 hehe




Congrats and welcome!


----------



## tassardar

The CDM is great. Improves my ZX2 sound especially when I need to hook it up to larger headphones. I tried the USB works with iPhone well but with the Mac, it only works through my USB2 hub. It looks like the usb section does not like USB3 sockets? I moved my hub to other ports and it works but not directly in the port itself.
  
 Sound wise, the inbuilt dac is quite different from those in ZX2 so I run it through line out and kept the USB for Mac. The amp section is fantastic though. Runs my HE-500 and K701 like a champ. Never heard better.


----------



## raypin

tassardar said:


> The CDM is great. Improves my ZX2 sound especially when I need to hook it up to larger headphones. I tried the USB works with iPhone well but with the Mac, it only works through my USB2 hub. It looks like the usb section does not like USB3 sockets? I moved my hub to other ports and it works but not directly in the port itself.
> 
> Sound wise, the inbuilt dac is quite different from those in ZX2 so I run it through line out and kept the USB for Mac. The amp section is fantastic though. Runs my HE-500 and K701 like a champ. Never heard better.


 
 mmm....welcome to the club....and,  Oh, it works even better once you get into tube-rolling (specially the Mullards (very good with the HE 1000)  and the Sonotones (very good with the Layla). It makes headphone and in-ears equipment matching easier. I consider 'em mini-tubes equipment multipliers that ups the fun quotient for a CDM-centric system (at least with the AK players, fully-balanced configuration).


----------



## AxelCloris

tassardar said:


> The CDM is great. Improves my ZX2 sound especially when I need to hook it up to larger headphones. I tried the USB works with iPhone well but with the Mac, it only works through my USB2 hub. *It looks like the usb section does not like USB3 sockets?* I moved my hub to other ports and it works but not directly in the port itself.
> 
> Sound wise, the inbuilt dac is quite different from those in ZX2 so I run it through line out and kept the USB for Mac. The amp section is fantastic though. Runs my HE-500 and K701 like a champ. Never heard better.


 
  
 I've had no issue with the CDM in a USB3.0 socket on my mid-2012 MBP. I'm running El Capitan, so that could be playing a role in the ease of use.


----------



## KB

axelcloris said:


> I've had no issue with the CDM in a USB3.0 socket on my mid-2012 MBP. I'm running El Capitan, so that could be playing a role in the ease of use.


 
  
 Hey Guys,
  
 USB3 is also is backwards compatible so it should not matter. I have spent a lot of time working with Cmedia on this issue and they can not get the CDM to not connect to any of the Mac machines to confirm any connectivity issue, nor can I. Mine is a newer MB Pro but we also have some older ones here as well. I cant seem to get further support from Cmedia here since they are unable to observe the problem of it not connecting. I think there is some software issue going on in individual machines? We test and load firmware on each CDM here so they all pass connectivity tests before leaving.
  
 Ken


----------



## cj3209

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> USB3 is also is backwards compatible so it should not matter. I have spent a lot of time working with Cmedia on this issue and they can not get the CDM to not connect to any of the Mac machines to confirm any connectivity issue, nor can I. Mine is a newer MB Pro but we also have some older ones here as well. I cant seem to get further support from Cmedia here since they are unable to observe the problem of it not connecting. I think there is some software issue going on in individual machines? We test and load firmware on each CDM here so they all pass connectivity tests before leaving.
> 
> Ken




Ken: I appreciate all the hard work you do. Do you know of any way to figure out what's affecting the inability to connect? I use a 2012 macbook pro with retina and yosemite and my international+ connects like a champ but it cant see my CDM for some reason.


----------



## tassardar

Just want to ask what's the charging time while using the CDM like? I ran it the whole night (8hrs) while using a he-500 when I woke up I don't see any green led indicating its charged finished.


----------



## mscott58

tassardar said:


> Just want to ask what's the charging time while using the CDM like? I ran it the whole night (8hrs) while using a he-500 when I woke up I don't see any green led indicating its charged finished.




The charging status LED is on the wall wart, not the CDM itself. Cheers


----------



## tassardar

My finalized setup. Really nice hehe


----------



## Ultrainferno

I haven't risked stacking anything on to the CDM yet. Heat and stuff


----------



## tassardar

Don't stack, charge and use. Stack and use or when it's charged completed its ok to stack I find.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

tassardar said:


> My finalized setup. Really nice hehe






I see connectit in background there 



tassardar said:


> Don't stack, charge and use. Stack and use or when it's charged completed its ok to stack I find.





Why can't stack, charge and use?
Wil functionality or performance suffer?


----------



## tassardar

lookingforiems said:


> I see connectit in background there
> Why can't stack, charge and use?
> Wil functionality or performance suffer?




It gets rather toasty if u charge and use. It's hot enough while charge and using that I won't place my hand on the device for a prolong time. But once it stops charging running direct current or on battery, the warmth is nothing too bad.


----------



## tassardar

And I got mine at connect it


----------



## Uncle E1

another interesting pairing ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

If time permits, I will start tube rolling this week. It depends how long I have to stay in hospital


----------



## raypin

mmm....get well soon. And I'll send some pretty nurses to cheer you up.


----------



## raypin

uncle e1 said:


> another interesting pairing ...


 
 mmm......Impressions please.


----------



## Uncle E1

raypin said:


> mmm......Impressions please.


 

 vinyl with details


----------



## raypin

mmm......yikes! The 3 sweetest,  little words I've heard since my ex's "I'm leaving you."


----------



## lookingforIEMs

uncle e1 said:


> another interesting pairing ...




What dap is that, uncle david/albert? Is that the tera player?


----------



## Uncle E1

lookingforiems said:


> What dap is that, uncle david/albert? Is that the tera player?


 
  
  
 yes and this is the light edition


----------



## raypin

mmm....and it only cost Euro 6,720.00. Cheap!................................if you are a Russian billionaire.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> USB3 is also is backwards compatible so it should not matter. I have spent a lot of time working with Cmedia on this issue and they can not get the CDM to not connect to any of the Mac machines to confirm any connectivity issue, nor can I. Mine is a newer MB Pro but we also have some older ones here as well. I cant seem to get further support from Cmedia here since they are unable to observe the problem of it not connecting. I think there is some software issue going on in individual machines? We test and load firmware on each CDM here so they all pass connectivity tests before leaving.
> 
> Ken




Ken,

Appreciate all the work you have done for the Mac.

However, from my testing. None of the MacBook Pro I tested (5 different ones) are able to detect the cdm natively from their USB port.

Furthermore, a mac desktop at my local distributor could not get it to show up too. Can I check what MacBooks have cmedia been testing on? Unless the batches of MacBook in Singapore have region locking issues I don't see how there can be such a huge percentage disparity over MacBook not recognizing the cdm in Singapore and at Cmedia.

This is just a minor problem since using an external USB powered hubs will allow the cdm to work but it's still something that's an issue for people with no externally powered USB hub .

ZzmadzZ


----------



## Uncle E1

trying really hard to logically address this compatibility issue with mac, appreciate if mac users can help to feedback based on the various 3rd party playback software installed?  just copy and re-post with your input.
  
 1. imac > itunes > no issue
 2. mbair > itunes > no issue
 3. imac > itunes / jriver / audivarna+ > need external hub to work


----------



## ZzmadzZ

uncle e1 said:


> trying really hard to logically address this compatibility issue with mac, appreciate if mac users can help to feedback based on the various 3rd party playback software installed?  just copy and re-post with your input.
> 
> 1. imac > itunes > no issue
> 2. mbair > itunes > no issue
> 3. imac > itunes / jriver / audivarna+ > need external hub to work




MacBook Air/ MacBook Pro/ MacBook Pro retina will not detect cdm no matter what, since from settings. It doesn't show up .

Regardless of software used?

MacBook Pro retina > external powered USB works


----------



## zeroaudio

raypin said:


> mmm....and it only cost Euro 6,720.00. Cheap!................................if you are a Russian billionaire.



For that kind of money you could have these plus change for records. Lol


----------



## tassardar

The amp really looks good. Took a decent pic of it hehe


----------



## KB

zzmadzz said:


> MacBook Air/ MacBook Pro/ MacBook Pro retina will not detect cdm no matter what, since from settings. It doesn't show up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Both Cmedia office in Taiwan and my shop here have tested and confirmed MacBook Air, MacBook Pro and retina all work with out any problems. So ? I am not sure why yours can not connect, you are welcome to send it back to me.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## raypin

mmm........... Just bagged a Beyerdynamic T1 (very difficult to acquire here; Thanks, Egghead Audiohub!) today  and promptly plugged it to @ultrainferno's (Headfonia) reference set: AK 240 + Chord Hugo + CDM (with the Mullard dual triodes).....and whaddayaknow: eargasmic experience.


----------



## cj3209

raypin said:


> mmm........... Just bagged a Beyerdynamic T1 (very difficult to acquire here; Thanks, Egghead Audiohub!) today  and promptly plugged it to @ultrainferno's (Headfonia) reference set: AK 240 + Chord Hugo + CDM (with the Mullard dual triodes).....and whaddayaknow: eargasmic experience.


 

 Dude, that's a rockin' set you got there.  How do the T1s compare to your Audezes and other 'cans?  I've been eyeing the Beyer AK T5ps.


----------



## Uncle E1

raypin said:


> mmm........... Just bagged a Beyerdynamic T1 (very difficult to acquire here; Thanks, Egghead Audiohub!) today  and promptly plugged it to @ultrainferno's (Headfonia) reference set: AK 240 + Chord Hugo + CDM (with the Mullard dual triodes).....and whaddayaknow: eargasmic experience.


 
  
 best sounding inter-connection from hugo to cdm is rca to 2.5 trrs.  the setup below is using the 3.5 to 3.5, not the best possible.


----------



## raypin

cj3209 said:


> Dude, that's a rockin' set you got there.  How do the T1s compare to your Audezes and other 'cans?  I've been eyeing the Beyer AK T5ps.


 
 Mmm....... based on first impressions (first few hours), the T1 is well-balanced/cohesive sound,  somewhat bright but just a hint of harshness in the treble region (my dealers says 600 hours of burn-in recommended to sound its best). Needs a kickass amp like the Chord Hugo (with the CDM to make the sound more musical/analog-like) or the Mass Kobo 404 to drive it. I have not done any A/B with my other headcans (but looking forward to comparing it with my hd800, he1k, lcd x, lawton-modified denon 5000 and th900) in the next few weeks. I also auditioned the t5p. My impression: like a baby t1 but easily driven off any dap or smartphone. My dealer also has an incoming akt5p, so I'm looking forward to listening to it. Get the T1 (vs. T5p). It is still better. Trying it now with my Aurender Flow (Surface Pro 3/Foobar), volume near maximum -> nice, clean, digital sound, very low noise floor, less bright compared with other source). Overall, the T1 is right up my alley (in terms of everything). Best set-up that I've heard it from, to date: my dealers, ak/chord qbd76/cypher labs sustain84. Oh dear lord, just fantastic sounding T1.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....another interconnect to buy. Thanks.
  
 WQuote:


uncle e1 said:


> best sounding inter-connection from hugo to cdm is rca to 2.5 trrs.  the setup below is using the 3.5 to 3.5, not the best possible.


----------



## laserjock

zzmadzz said:


> Ken,
> 
> Appreciate all the work you have done for the Mac.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, @ZzmadzZ - that's nuts!  So sorry you're dealing with that.  
  
 I can't wonder if it's an issue with that unit??  My CDM paired with my MacBook Pro (running OSX Mavericks) on the first try, and has worked every time.  I use several USB cables, and no issues there.  Have put it on my girlfriend's older MBP, as well as another mac with no problems.
  
 So curious!  Best of luck to get it resolved...


----------



## tassardar

I actually have the same issue as ZzmadzZ and I'm also from Singapore. Unless I route through a usb2.0 hub, it will not detect. I check the system and if I plug into a usb3.0 port directly it will not list it in system but through a hub it will write usb 2.0 high speed true audio drivers. I'm currently routing through a 4 port usb hub and it works fine even for dsd stream.

Im currently on OSX 10.10.5. Apple iMac 2013 27inch


----------



## raypin

Mmm......may I suggest that you make a video showing exactly what you do when you connect your Apple with the CDM, along with your system's info so Alo can help troubleshoot your connectivity problem(s)? A vid is a thousand times better than a bunch of words.


----------



## KB

raypin said:


> Mmm......may I suggest that you make a video showing exactly what you do when you connect your Apple with the CDM, along with your system's info so Alo can help troubleshoot your connectivity problem(s)? A vid is a thousand times better than a bunch of words.


 
  
 Raypin,
  
 Yes please... in fact people who have this issue make a video to demonstrate this showing it not showing up so I can collect them all and send it to Cmedia. Please send it to my email
  
 ken@aloaudio.com
  
 Thanks guys.
  
 Ken


----------



## tassardar

I sent in the video. My table looks alittle messy but I think it will show the CDM working with the Hub but not the system usb 3.0


----------



## KB

tassardar said:


> I sent in the video. My table looks alittle messy but I think it will show the CDM working with the Hub but not the system usb 3.0


 
 Got it.. I like the demo showing it working with the hub then no go direct to iMac.
  
 Much appreciated. 
  
 Ken


----------



## tassardar

No issue. For now its working fine since the CDM do not draw power, my hub has no issue supporting it. Though I would have preferred it running direct through the system. The usb slot is where my previous CEnterance Dacport sits.


----------



## muah

I am using the new Retina 27" iMac and is able to direct connect via the provided Alo Green USB cable and use the CDM as DAC. I was listening to YouTube via CDM.


----------



## tassardar

It maybe a batch or driver difference on Mac ports for different countries or year. But ill let KB sort it out since I sent him the video. For now enjoying some DSD tracks through my CDM


----------



## ZzmadzZ

tassardar said:


> It maybe a batch or driver difference on Mac ports for different countries or year. But ill let KB sort it out since I sent him the video. For now enjoying some DSD tracks through my CDM




Yeap! Definitely not the fault of the CDM. I'm guessing there is some issues with our MAC drivers. Hopefully cmedia and Ken can find the issue and solve it haha. Otherwise we have to wait for the next OS update for our MAC.

Nonetheless, back to musical wonders with my CDM now hehe.


----------



## KB

I am not getting a lot of support from Cmedia on this sadly, however they did say that other DACs drivers can cause a conflict with theirs. I am not sure if this is the case here. 
  
 Ken


----------



## audionewbi

More reason for a stand alone CMD  Jokes aside I hope all things goes well for users. It is a very good sounding device.


----------



## Tobias89

kb said:


> I am not getting a lot of support from Cmedia on this sadly, however they did say that other DACs drivers can cause a conflict with theirs. I am not sure if this is the case here.
> 
> Ken


 
  


audionewbi said:


> More reason for a stand alone CMD  Jokes aside I hope all things goes well for users. It is a very good sounding device.


 
  
 Make a CDM (Amp only!)


----------



## shigzeo

tobias89 said:


> Make a CDM (Amp only!)


 

 Well, it has amp-only functionality, too. I don't see how it would be a benefit to strip the DAC. It is in my opinion the single best ALO amp project yet. I prefer it even to the SS.


----------



## audionewbi

shigzeo said:


> Well, it has amp-only functionality, too. I don't see how it would be a benefit to strip the DAC. It is in my opinion the single best ALO amp project yet. I prefer it even to the SS.



Well we assume less parts means lower price.


----------



## shigzeo

audionewbi said:


> Well we assume less parts means lower price.


 

 I'm sure it does, but especially here in Japan, and I assume around much of the world, DACless portable amps are a hard sell.


----------



## b0ssMax

Got a 2013 macbook air. Cdm is working fine, including dsd. In audirvana you have to set dsd as dsd over pcm to get dsd working. I just downloaded the installer feom the alo site, rebooted and then changed the dsd setting in audirvana preferences. Automatic won't detect it.

Ios using iphone 6+ is also ok using cck and onkyo.

Android via samsung note 4 isn't working though. with otg cable, i used my hifi m8 to compare and it works. So not sure about alsa drivers and all that. I'm pretty sure i used my hugo and it worked also (sold it to fund another purchase).

Overall loving the cdm sound both with dac and w/o. I will refrain from commenting on this vs hugo for now as i'm still in the honeymoon stage with the cdm.


----------



## tassardar

I tried all sort of interconnects today and cryo copper with the cdm and zx2 is soo smooth.


----------



## raypin

tassardar said:


> I tried all sort of interconnects today and cryo copper with the cdm and zx2 is soo smooth.


 
 mmm......picture please.


----------



## tassardar

I got this at my local dealer today. Tested a whole bunch and love how smooth this was. Silver gave a edgy feeling, this is just smooth. vocals are just super soothing now.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....what's the brand of the copper interconnect and how much did it cost? I'm on the verge of getting the ZX2. Attractive price from my drug dealer. By drug dealer, I mean the audio kind.


----------



## tassardar

It's unbranded. Made by my local dealer for around 70usd. It's cryo copper that's pretty much all I know. It's quite acceptable price since I don't want to go much further without testing. This setup with my he500, Lyra and b&o h6 all felt smoother especially for female vocals. Clear but soothing and dreamlike is how I describe them hmm.


----------



## raypin

Mmm......cool. I auditioned the ZX2 two days ago but not with my CDM. If the two is as good as what you say, I'll get the Sony.


----------



## tassardar

I think it's a sound signature thing. I plugged the ak120ii in and felt it's a little more clinical feel. Zx2 is warmer and smoother with a laid back mid. The CDM helps push the mid forward a little yet adds on to that smoothness. A cryo copper interconnect just completes the loop. Now the next frontier is cryo copper balanced form zx2 to CDM .


----------



## cscales

Hi All. I hope I am posting in the right place, and not hijacking this thread.
I am relatively new to dac/amps, and have 2 questions. First, I have been skimming this thread and see some have had compatibility isuues between the CDM and android. Am I reading those comments correctly? I use a samsung tab s and have had problems with my Geek450 and Centrance DacPort 1 ohm. Second, can the dac in the CDM be switched off or bypassed, thereby eliminating any compatibility issues? Cheers, and thanks.


----------



## tassardar

cscales said:


> Hi All. I hope I am posting in the right place, and not hijacking this thread.
> I am relatively new to dac/amps, and have 2 questions. First, I have been skimming this thread and see some have had compatibility isuues between the CDM and android. Am I reading those comments correctly? I use a samsung tab s and have had problems with my Geek450 and Centrance DacPort 1 ohm. Second, can the dac in the CDM be switched off or bypassed, thereby eliminating any compatibility issues? Cheers, and thanks.


 
 My Z1 compact runs perfectly fine with my dac. Not all android models are supported i believe due to the need of the ALSA driver on them but Im guessing most modern one does. The CDM do not need power from USB to run so it should be less problematic as long as its a recent device. 
  
 The Dac from what I read do not turn on unless you plug a USB cable in. So if you do analog with no usb cable plugged in, its a direct pass through.


----------



## cscales

Thanks. Yeah, my Samsung is the latest one, so it should be ok as far as drivers. From what I understand, the tab s does not like the power drain from usb powered portables. So to use CDM as amp only, I use 3.5 to rca, headphone out from tablet to rca on CDM?
One last question, please. If I am forced to use the CDM amp only, does it even make sense to get one, or are there comparable amp only portables for maybe less money?
Thanks!


----------



## tassardar

The cdm does not drain from the usb so i think it should be fine.
  
 The cdm amp section is very capable. In fact I use it mainly for the amp. But at this price i recommend you try out others then get which best suit you. Theres other portable tube choices if you want


----------



## b0ssMax

A bit dry and thin with piercing treble... Definitely needs to warms up... 

5 mins later. Oh there you go...


----------



## tassardar

Copper interconnects and some warm up will really give a nice Smooth output


----------



## AxelCloris

mrmax said:


> A bit dry and thin with piercing treble... Definitely needs to warms up...
> 
> 5 mins later. Oh there you go...


 
  
 I always try to turn on the CDM a few minutes before use. That little bit of warm-up is necessary for me.


----------



## mscott58

axelcloris said:


> I always try to turn on the CDM a few minutes before use. That little bit of warm-up is necessary for me.


 
 Yep - same here. Definitely helps to warm up and good to get in the habit of turning it on before you need it turned on!


----------



## raypin

Mmm......I know this is the CDM thread but I feel nostalgic tonight and, for the first time in months, I played the Alo Audio The PanAm/Passport (with the French Radiotechnique tubes). Damn, it still sounds as * seductive* as the day I brought it home and, yes, it drives the HE1K very, very well. "Tiny Box, Big Sound." (connected direct to laptop via hd usb and via rca from the Chord TT, and both are damn good). And, yes, The PanAm can give the CDM some frightful competition.


----------



## sonickarma

sonickarma said:


> In my hunt for a single cable solution for ZX2 to CDM I thought my cable on my PHA-3 would work - as works ZX2 to PHA-3, but has a support pin on it for tighter fit.
> 
> see below
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Cable arrived - Still doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The quest is now with someone else


----------



## tassardar

I got some China made cable coming in for zx2. Last chance. I think it probably won't work at this rate. Next I'm gonna build a balanced cable for it to feed into cdm


----------



## raypin

Mmm......just a shout-out to fellow CDM owners: which Android devices have you successfully connected to the CDM with zero issue? What interconnect cable did you use? (brand etc.). Tia.


----------



## tassardar

I use a Xperia z1 compact with android 5.0. Works fine with otg and usb


----------



## b0ssMax

raypin said:


> Mmm......just a shout-out to fellow CDM owners: which Android devices have you successfully connected to the CDM with zero issue? What interconnect cable did you use? (brand etc.). Tia.




Zx2 using the otg and std usb micro.


----------



## raypin

mmm....thanks for the response. Anyone successful with the Samsung devices, like, say, the S6 Edge?


----------



## cj3209

raypin said:


> mmm....thanks for the response. Anyone successful with the Samsung devices, like, say, the S6 Edge?


 

 OTG cable doesn't work with Samsung Note 4.


----------



## cj3209

Well, I updated to Mac OS-El Capitan and lo and behold...my 2012 Retina MacBook Pro recognizes the CDM!  AWESOME.
  
 Just wanted people to know.
  
 CJ


----------



## AxelCloris

cj3209 said:


> Well, I updated to Mac OS-El Capitan and lo and behold...my 2012 Retina MacBook Pro recognizes the CDM!  AWESOME.
> 
> Just wanted people to know.
> 
> CJ


 
  
 Yay! Glad I've been on El Capitan since shortly after it was made available.


----------



## shigzeo

axelcloris said:


> Yay! Glad I've been on El Capitan since shortly after it was made available.


 

 Did that sort things for you?


----------



## raypin

cj3209 said:


> OTG cable doesn't work with Samsung Note 4.


 
 mmm.....that's disappointing. I was looking at the Samsungs and I'm assuming that the Note 4 is on Lollipop.


----------



## tassardar

It's working fine with my s4. I read S6 has limited OTG support. 



Update: Some places say S6 should have full OTG so im not so sure really hmm.


----------



## AxelCloris

shigzeo said:


> Did that sort things for you?


 
  
 I've never experienced a communication issue between the CDM and my mid-2012 MBP, but I've been running El Capitan since before my CDM arrived. Perhaps that's why I've not run into any hiccups.


----------



## raypin

tassardar said:


> It's working fine with my s4. I read S6 has limited OTG support.
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Some places say S6 should have full OTG so im not so sure really hmm.


 
 Mmm.....did you have to install any apps to make OTG work or was it plug-n-play? What media player are you using on your Android? The reason I am asking for feedback is I am preparing to buy an Android device. I have a customized OTG cable already. Problem for me is most of my friends are iPhone users, no Androids and I am a Windows Phone guy.


----------



## tassardar

Plug and play default player. It worked this way for both my Sony Z1 compact and Galaxy S4. The newer androids dont need a restart. One of my old android device needs to restart to recognize the dac.


----------



## sonickarma

sonickarma said:


> Cable arrived - Still doesn't work
> The quest is now with someone else




Just when i thought the quest was over, today at canjam 
I have a found a wmport to micro usb cable that works from zx2 to cdm

Will post info later - quest complete.


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> Just when i thought the quest was over, today at canjam
> I have a found a wmport to micro usb cable that works from zx2 to cdm
> 
> Will post info later - quest complete.




Very cool! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## sonickarma

sonickarma said:


> Just when i thought the quest was over, today at canjam
> I have a found a wmport to micro usb cable that works from zx2 to cdm
> 
> Will post info later - quest complete.


 
  

 Cables copper and silver - work with both CDM and Chord Hugo
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 brimaraudio.com - he was at canjam UK - tell him I sent you and he said he might do you a better deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 look like the website is still in development


----------



## raypin

mmm......great find! Thank you. Thank you. I could kiss you right now. ........backtrack a little bit. I'm not familiar with the ZX2. With this cable, will the DAC section of the CDM work? I'm only interested if the ZX2 works as a pure transport to the CDM.  Right???? Same question as with the Chord TT (with this cable, I can forgo using my laptop. More convenient for me).  Nothing to tweak on the DAP side?


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> mmm......great find! Thank you. Thank you. I could kiss you right now. ........backtrack a little bit. I'm not familiar with the ZX2. With this cable, will the DAC section of the CDM work? I'm only interested if the ZX2 works as a pure transport to the CDM.  Right????


 

 My understanding is USB in to CDM will use CDM DAC - so pure transport.
  
 Ken - Is this correct?
  
 What inputs ensure CDM DAC is used and which ensure CDM AMP is used?


----------



## edwardsean

This is good news. I thought it might be a poor quality cable that was developed as a functional solution. I'm glad to see that it's made by a dedicated cable maker that is paying attention to the sonics. I do wish that not--everything--made a difference in the signal chain. Sometimes I wish all the skeptics were right and burn in, and cables, and cryo treatment, and--darn it--even the solder, didn't make a difference. But, yeah, even the solder....
  
 So at any rate, how does it sound and what do you hear between the silver and copper? Is it basic clarity vs. warmth?


----------



## sonickarma

edwardsean said:


> This is good news. I thought it might be a poor quality cable that was developed as a functional solution. I'm glad to see that it's made by a dedicated cable maker that is paying attention to the sonics. I do wish that not--everything--made a difference in the signal chain. Sometimes I wish all the skeptics were right and burn in, and cables, and cryo treatment, and--darn it--even the solder, didn't make a difference. But, yeah, even the solder....
> 
> So at any rate, how does it sound and what do you hear between the silver and copper? Is it basic clarity vs. warmth?


 

 Will get back to you on that - listened to so much stuff at the show - need to spend some extended time with the set up at home - and will get back to you.
  
 I think Brimar is one of the best cable makers out there - should have took a picture of his cable assortment - cablegasms -


----------



## Alaskagriz

Samsung Note 4 via OTG - still no work. Bummer.


----------



## audionewbi

Any EX-1000 users here?


----------



## b0ssMax

raypin said:


> mmm......great find! Thank you. Thank you. I could kiss you right now. ........backtrack a little bit. I'm not familiar with the ZX2. With this cable, will the DAC section of the CDM work? I'm only interested if the ZX2 works as a pure transport to the CDM.  Right???? Same question as with the Chord TT (with this cable, I can forgo using my laptop. More convenient for me).  Nothing to tweak on the DAP side?




Zx2 won't pass DSD digital signal via otg, I'm expecting this one cable will be the same.


----------



## b0ssMax

sonickarma said:


> Cables copper and silver - work with both CDM and Chord Hugo
> 
> brimaraudio.com - he was at canjam UK - tell him I sent you and he said he might do you a better deal
> 
> look like the website is still in development




Nice! Thanks sonickarma.


----------



## sonickarma

audionewbi said:


> Any EX-1000 users here?


 

 Yes I have MDR EX-1000 and Z5


----------



## audionewbi

sonickarma said:


> Yes I have MDR EX-1000 and Z5


 
 How does it pair? I notice EX-1000 is best used in low volume, does CDM does EX-1000 justice?


----------



## sonickarma

audionewbi said:


> How does it pair? I notice EX-1000 is best used in low volume, does CDM does EX-1000 justice?


 

 Will try over the next couple of days and let you know


----------



## Musicdiddy

In your opinion how does the ZX2 pair with the CDM please? I have the Sony PHA-3 but the short battery life is a bit of a pain, even though I knew this before I bought it! I wanted the CDM when it first came out so if it is a good match with the ZX2 I may have to seriously consider getting it.
  
 Thanks


----------



## sonickarma

musicdiddy said:


> In your opinion how does the ZX2 pair with the CDM please? I have the Sony PHA-3 but the short battery life is a bit of a pain, even though I knew this before I bought it! I wanted the CDM when it first came out so if it is a good match with the ZX2 I may have to seriously consider getting it.
> 
> Thanks


 

 Yes an excellent pairing for me

  
 It's a shame  you could have tried it I was at the CanJam show a couple of days ago and had it with me


----------



## tassardar

I prefer the analog zx2 to cdm path. Super smooth with nice warmth though a little soft unless balanced


----------



## Musicdiddy

sonickarma said:


> Yes an excellent pairing for me
> 
> 
> It's a shame  you could have tried it I was at the CanJam show a couple of days ago and had it with me


 
 Yes it is a shame 'cos I was there on the Saturday, oh well at least you have confirmed things for me.


----------



## sonickarma

tassardar said:


> I prefer the analog zx2 to cdm path. Super smooth with nice warmth though a little soft unless balanced


 

 Volume levels too low when I go that route - I have to turn my CDM to full volume to listen and I'm only driving IEMs
  
 Using usb input its way louder.


----------



## tassardar

It's probably cause I listen to my music quite soft. Run them through the balanced jack and it's loud enough for anything.


----------



## sonickarma

tassardar said:


> It's probably cause I listen to my music quite soft. Run them through the balanced jack and it's loud enough for anything.


 

 Even with balanced in - its too low volume for me
  

  

  
 Anyway I think someone covered this earlier in the thread - Something about grounding
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/760478/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono/750#post_11825952


----------



## tassardar

I dont know really then. I cant stand my iem anywhere near full twist in low gain if they are on balanced. So its pretty dependent I guess.


----------



## Uncle E1

sonickarma said:


> Even with balanced in - its too low volume for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 did you trigger the line out function on the ak240?


----------



## sonickarma

uncle e1 said:


> did you trigger the line out function on the ak240?


 

 Yes - even with Line Out enabled - still low volume -
 Unless CDM on High Gain - but then I get slight background - 'static/floor noise'


----------



## sonickarma

sonickarma said:


> Yes - even with Line Out enabled - still low volume -
> Unless CDM on High Gain - but then I get slight background - 'static/floor noise'


 

 I am patching AK firmware later today - I know the volume settings have changed - will let you know if effects


----------



## sonickarma

sonickarma said:


> I am patching AK firmware later today - I know the volume settings have changed - will let you know if effects


 

 updated the firmware and volume levels now all good


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> updated the firmware and volume levels now all good


 
 Congrats! Great news. Was going to be surprised as my CDM pushes enough power (even on low gain) to drive my K10's to ear-splitting levels, which I've not found to be the case on many portable amps. Cheers


----------



## raypin

mmm......so WHAT'S the verdict re: sony zx2 connected to the cdm via brimar audio lod to micro usb interconnect: is the dac on the cdm activated???? Can someone PLEASE confirm this with complete authority. TIA.


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> mmm......so WHAT'S the verdict re: sony zx2 connected to the cdm via brimar audio lod to micro usb interconnect: is the dac on the cdm activated???? Can someone PLEASE confirm this with complete authority. TIA.




Still waiting on Kens reply

Please Ken - i assume you are subbed


----------



## sonickarma

audionewbi said:


> How does it pair? I notice EX-1000 is best used in low volume, does CDM does EX-1000 justice?


 
  
 Pairing not the best for me, a bit of background noise and a lack of coherence for me using the MDR-EX1000 and Z5 (with custom aftermarket Kimber)
  
 You may have a different experience but I much prefer the paring with QLS QA360 for both the flagship Sony models


----------



## raypin

sonickarma said:


> Still waiting on Kens reply
> 
> Please Ken - i assume you are subbed


 
  
 mmm...... did the audio format/resolution light change when you used the brimar cable to connect your ZX2 to the CDM? Or none of the lights were on?


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> mmm...... did the audio format/resolution light change when you used the brimar cable to connect your ZX2 to the CDM? Or none of the lights were on?





Yes lights on and change depending on resolution


----------



## tassardar

Then you are running the cdm dac well


----------



## raypin

sonickarma said:


> Yes lights on and change depending on resolution


 
  
 Mmm....then that answers my question. No need for me to buy a stupid Android smartphone and opt for a high quality DAP that can function as digital transport to the cdm (with both dac and amp sections activated). Thanks, friend!


----------



## tassardar

I recently went round trying desktop amp. Using my HE500, i really say the CDM performs quite spectacularly versus desktop amps of similar price or even higher.


----------



## sonickarma

Ermm... shouldn't this whole thread move out of the
  
 'ALO Audio Premier Sponsor Forum' thread
  
 into
  
Equipment Forums › Portable Source Gear  thread?


----------



## AxelCloris

tassardar said:


> I recently went round trying desktop amp. Using my HE500, i really say the CDM performs quite spectacularly versus desktop amps of similar price or even higher.


 
  
 Agreed, it's a damned fine amp. And the DAC implementation is excellent, meaning the CDM could easily replace some mid-fi desktop rigs.


----------



## probemax

Not sure is it just me.....
  
 Do you guys hear any differences when using diff USB cables?


----------



## KB

sonickarma said:


> Ermm... shouldn't this whole thread move out of the
> 
> 'ALO Audio Premier Sponsor Forum' thread
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wish it was...., I do not think most people on head-fi even know how to find the "premium sponsor forums" The PSF are not the most front and center forums on head-fi.
  
 Kb


----------



## tassardar

kb said:


> I wish it was...., I do not think most people on head-fi even know how to find the "premium sponsor forums" The PSF are not the most front and center forums on head-fi.
> 
> Kb




Probably ask some admin to move it ?


----------



## tassardar

probemax said:


> Not sure is it just me.....
> 
> Do you guys hear any differences when using diff USB cables?




I don't really hear much difference from usb unless the cable is really lousy


----------



## Uncle E1

probemax said:


> Not sure is it just me.....
> 
> Do you guys hear any differences when using diff USB cables?


 
  
 yes, there is a difference.  for the better or not, it is subjective.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......can't really tell if there are qualitative difference between USB cables but with optical, yes, I can hear some difference: the optical cable that comes with the Aurender Flow sounds more open than the one that the Chord Hugo comes with (the thin one). Perhaps I'm just hearing things. Not really sure.


----------



## Currawong

Someone alerted me and I moved this to the Portable Headphone Amps forum.


----------



## AxelCloris

currawong said:


> Someone alerted me and I moved this to the Portable Headphone Amps forum.


 
  
 Thanks Currawong!


----------



## sonickarma

kb said:


> I wish it was...., I do not think most people on head-fi even know how to find the "premium sponsor forums" The PSF are not the most front and center forums on head-fi.
> 
> Kb


 

 Admin has now moved this to Portable Headphone Amps › The all new Continental Dual Mono


----------



## Uncle E1

winding down for the weekend ...


----------



## mscott58

uncle e1 said:


> winding down for the weekend ...




Nice! How's the pairing with the HE-1000's? Cheers


----------



## tassardar

Got my cable for zx2 to cdm. Works like a charm!


----------



## Ultrainferno

mscott58 said:


> Nice! How's the pairing with the HE-1000's? Cheers


 
  
 I like it alot. Sure it's not V281 level but it's really good (high gain needed)


----------



## raypin

tassardar said:


> Got my cable for zx2 to cdm. Works like a charm!



 


Mmmm.....and the resolution lights are working just as @sonickarma's?


----------



## tassardar

raypin said:


> tassardar said:
> 
> 
> > Got my cable for zx2 to cdm. Works like a charm!
> ...




Yup tried. Just that dsd is 24/192 output by zx2. MP3 is red and 96 is green. So all is working fine


----------



## Ultrainferno

Tube rolling has started, don't forget to check out the CDM Tube Rolling thread


----------



## raypin

tassardar said:


> Yup tried. Just that dsd is 24/192 output by zx2. MP3 is red and 96 is green. So all is working fine


 
  
 mmmm......two independent confirmations. That did it. Thanks. Got a ZX2. Beautiful DAP......


----------



## tassardar

yup pretty sure i


raypin said:


> mmmm......two independent confirmations. That did it. Thanks. Got a ZX2. Beautiful DAP......


 
 Pretty sure it works now and even at the right transport value. I do know my normal android phones cannot do proper transport to higher bit rates. So as it stands my ZX2 is the best portable transport.


----------



## Bengkia369

How does this CDM compared to Cypher Labs Trio which is also another tube based portable amp?!


----------



## tassardar

bengkia369 said:


> How does this CDM compared to Cypher Labs Trio which is also another tube based portable amp?!


 
 I tired that in that shop. I can immediately tell the size of soundstage, the tightness of the bass and the overall smoothness of the sound, the CDM is ahead. Both was fed from my ZX2 via copper interconnect using Single End


----------



## Ultrainferno

bengkia369 said:


> How does this CDM compared to Cypher Labs Trio which is also another tube based portable amp?!


 
  
 I have both. The CDM is more tube flavored than the Trio with better layering and air. Both are great amps but the CDM to me has the winning edge (just looking at the amp side of course). I reviewed the Trio on the site, both use the 6111 as stock tubes (Thompson vs Sylvania)


----------



## Bengkia369

ultrainferno said:


> I have both. The CDM is more tube flavored than the Trio with better layering and air. Both are great amps but the CDM to me has the winning edge (just looking at the amp side of course). I reviewed the Trio on the site, both use the 6111 as stock tubes (Thompson vs Sylvania)




Thanks for your input.
Will try CDM when I got the chance.


----------



## tassardar

Riding the train to work with my cdm. 

On a side note, used the line out from dac yesterday with my desktop amp. They are quite a good with nice clarity, speed and impact. Though is there a way to run it without powering up the tubes?


----------



## mscott58

tassardar said:


> Riding the train to work with my cdm.
> 
> On a side note, used the line out from dac yesterday with my desktop amp. They are quite a good with nice clarity, speed and impact. Though is there a way to run it without powering up the tubes?




Just be careful with the temp if the CDM is closed off like that. Cheers


----------



## tassardar

mscott58 said:


> Just be careful with the temp if the CDM is closed off like that. Cheers




Usually for an hr to fine. Not for prolong operation haha


----------



## mscott58

tassardar said:


> Usually for an hr to fine. Not for prolong operation haha


 
 Sweet. Just didn't want any baking or burning to occur!


----------



## tassardar

Definitely ! Great music on the move


----------



## cj3209

After listening and comparing sound from an AK120ii directly (via balanced out) to my Angies and from the AK120ii connected to my CDM via balanced cable (95% colume out), I can't help but notice that the CDM just rocks!  It's difficult to go back to listening to the AK120ii directly as the CDM just adds more punch and depth to the sound.
 
I thought that a volume line-out to the CDM would degrade the sound of the AK120iis but it clearly does not.


----------



## LFC_SL

cj3209

How do you think single ended headphone out compares vs balanced headphone out? Excluding volume


----------



## cj3209

lfc_sl said:


> cj3209
> 
> How do you think single ended headphone out compares vs balanced he out? Excluding volume




I posted earlier that i thought the balanced out had more clarity and presence but someone reminded me that balanced out simply has less noise which may be the reason why things like vocals seem to stand out more.

Let me test some more.


----------



## tassardar

cj3209 said:


> After listening and comparing sound from an AK120ii directly (via balanced out) to my Angies and from the AK120ii connected to my CDM via balanced cable (95% colume out), I can't help but notice that the CDM just rocks!  It's difficult to go back to listening to the AK120ii directly as the CDM just adds more punch and depth to the sound.
> 
> I thought that a volume line-out to the CDM would degrade the sound of the AK120iis but it clearly does not.




I feel the cdm kinda cleans the signal up and provides a lot more dynamic power then a DAP can. The tubes also smooth out the music for a much more enjoyable experience. I been connecting from my Zx2 headphone socket since the line out is too damn soft.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just posted my view on the CDM on my site, style is a little different than usual. The tube rolling part will follow as I said.
 I can't post any links here but I'm sure you guys can find the link or link it up


----------



## tassardar

ultrainferno said:


> I just posted my view on the CDM on my site, style is a little different than usual. The tube rolling part will follow as I said.
> I can't post any links here but I'm sure you guys can find the link or link it up :rolleyes:




Read your review. The cdm and Hugo pricing is really close where I am. I personally got the cdm for the amp section which is really great!


----------



## Ultrainferno

tassardar said:


> Read your review. The cdm and Hugo pricing is really close where I am. I personally got the cdm for the amp section which is really great!


 
  
 The amp section is really great indeed. Maybe ALO can come up with an amp only version of the new CDM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I like both my Hugo and CDM, but either one of these will bring you a lot of musical pleasure.
 Thanks for reading!


----------



## tassardar

I think there's not many portable amps ( at least non I try ) that can really be more enjoyable and powerful. It probably can't beat top range desktop systems in authority and drive but mid and lower, the cdm itself is a good fight.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just had to switch from the lovely CDM to the new Fiio Q1 DAC/AMP. A world of difference


----------



## tassardar

So is the cdm gap too huge ? Hahaha


----------



## raypin

Mmm...very good review. It just reinforces what we all know and come to love about the CDM. By we, I mean the early adopters of the CDM.


----------



## Ultrainferno

raypin said:


> Mmm...very good review. It just reinforces what we all know and come to love about the CDM. By we, I mean the early adopters of the CDM.


 
  
 Thank you. I'm a bit late with my review, I know. Nathan's review was published a few weeks ago already. I tried writing about the CDM a bit in a different way, I hope I succeeded. Tube rolling next week!


----------



## mscott58

ultrainferno said:


> Thank you. I'm a bit late with my review, I know. Nathan's review was published a few weeks ago already. I tried writing about the CDM a bit in a different way, I hope I succeeded. Tube rolling next week!


 
 Great review - thanks! And looking forward to the tube-rolling article as well. Cheers and good work


----------



## raypin

mmm.....hey, anyone dropped the CDM yet? I have! he he he......from a height of around 4 feet. It bounced twice on a carpeted surface. No damage. No scratch. No broken anything. It fared a little better than the HM 901S (which was attached to my cdm).  No damage though except for a teeny tiny scratch. . Drop test passed. Lol!


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> mmm.....hey, anyone dropped the CDM yet? I have! he he he......from a height of around 4 feet. It bounced twice on a carpeted surface. No damage. No scratch. No broken anything. It fared a little better than the HM 901S (which was attached to my cdm).  No damage though except for a teeny tiny scratch. . Drop test passed. Lol!


 
 Ouch! Congrats it came out in good shape. I would expect a fall onto concrete or something hard to not go so well, although the window is made of Gorilla Glass. Cheers


----------



## KB

raypin said:


> mmm.....hey, anyone dropped the CDM yet? I have! he he he......from a height of around 4 feet. It bounced twice on a carpeted surface. No damage. No scratch. No broken anything. It fared a little better than the HM 901S (which was attached to my cdm).  No damage though except for a teeny tiny scratch. . Drop test passed. Lol!


 
  
 Built like a tank. Sort of 
  
 Because the CDM is made 100% in the USA we hope to be able to provide long term support for repairs and replacements.
  
 Ken


----------



## tassardar

kb said:


> Built like a tank. Sort of
> 
> Because the CDM is made 100% in the USA we hope to be able to provide long term support for repairs and replacements.
> 
> Ken




Hopefully the support extends to us oversea folks. Looking to purchase the studio six next year now that I'm impressed with cdm


----------



## raypin

mmm.....future color for the CDM: special limited edition Rose Gold ala iPhone 6+S. lol! Is it just me or does the Rose Gold iPhone look like something that Hello Kitty would come up with? What do you think of a Hello Kitty version of the CDM????? I think it would bring to the headfi fold lots of ladies. Sorry for this nonsensical post. Feel loopy today..............seriously though, the headfi world needs more LADIES. After all, the demographics are shifting: more women than men.


----------



## goldendarko

Yeah, never understood why more women aren't into Hi-Fi. My wife likes listening to music just as much as me but could care less about the gear that she listens on, never makes sense to me. Anyway, I veto your proposed Rose Gold (pink) CDM, no way Jose.


----------



## tassardar

If anything I will prefer a gunmetal colored one hahah


----------



## metalboss

Mah CDM is driving the Abyss 1266 pretty well :-D


----------



## raypin

tassardar said:


> If anything I will prefer a gunmetal colored one hahah


 
 mmm.......yeah, that's what the headfi world needs more: more testosterone . Seriously though, I wouldn't mind Alo Audio selling the case for the CDM as an accessory piece. Think about it: fanatical CDM owners (like yours truly) can change the case with a different color to......ehem......color-coordinate the stack or to suit my mood.  While we are at it, I wouldn't mind something more colorful and attractive: like Ferrari yellow or red (glossy, naturally). Acceptable??


----------



## mscott58

raypin said:


> mmm.......yeah, that's what the headfi world needs more: more testosterone . Seriously though, I wouldn't mind Alo Audio selling the case for the CDM as an accessory piece. Think about it: fanatical CDM owners (like yours truly) can change the case with a different color to......ehem......color-coordinate the stack or to suit my mood.  While we are at it, I wouldn't mind something more colorful and attractive: like Ferrari yellow or red (glossy, naturally). Acceptable??




Yeah, the hard thing about the case would be making sure it allowed proper ventilation. Could be done but would take a bit more craftsmanship. Also would need to make sure the case material would handle up to 140F. Cheers


----------



## KB

raypin said:


> mmm.......yeah, that's what the headfi world needs more: more testosterone . Seriously though, I wouldn't mind Alo Audio selling the case for the CDM as an accessory piece. Think about it: fanatical CDM owners (like yours truly) can change the case with a different color to......ehem......color-coordinate the stack or to suit my mood.  While we are at it, I wouldn't mind something more colorful and attractive: like Ferrari yellow or red (glossy, naturally). Acceptable??


 
  
 Raypin,
  
 We will have some cases soon, hold on.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## Ultrainferno

Very curious, look forward to it


----------



## raypin

mmm....looking forward to the case-rollling as well. Very happy to get official confirmation.


----------



## mscott58

kb said:


> Raypin,
> 
> We will have some cases soon, hold on.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Ken! Looking forward to it as well. Cheers


----------



## LFC_SL

ultrainferno said:


> Very curious, look forward to it



there is a third party case in Japan that alo linked to on their FB (those guys are always on it with personal audio out there, maybe Nathan can hook you up). Official would be good though as can be tighter design


----------



## Ultrainferno

lfc_sl said:


> there is a third party case in Japan that alo linked to on their FB (those guys are always on it with personal audio out there, maybe Nathan can hook you up). Official would be good though as can be tighter design


 
  
 Thanks for the tip. I just checked it out but it's not my style


----------



## laserjock

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> USB3 is also is backwards compatible so it should not matter. I have spent a lot of time working with Cmedia on this issue and they can not get the CDM to not connect to any of the Mac machines to confirm any connectivity issue, nor can I. Mine is a newer MB Pro but we also have some older ones here as well. I cant seem to get further support from Cmedia here since they are unable to observe the problem of it not connecting. I think there is some software issue going on in individual machines? We test and load firmware on each CDM here so they all pass connectivity tests before leaving.
> 
> Ken


 

 Hey Ken/Vinnie,
  
 My CDM is now having issue on connecting to a Mac.  
  
 Originally, I was using my CDM on a 13" Retina MacBook Pro (w/ Mavericks) - no problems at all.  That computer was a loaner while my other was on repair.  I've just switched back to my 'real' computer - a 15" Retina MacBook Pro (with Yosemite).  
  
 Now the device won't work at all.  Just like the others have noted... it's invisible to the machine, and (for my use) totally unusable.
  
 What is the fix from Cmedia?
  
 thx.


----------



## cj3209

laserjock said:


> Hey Ken/Vinnie,
> 
> My CDM is now having issue on connecting to a Mac.
> 
> ...



Try El Capitan and it will work. Worked for me.


----------



## laserjock

thx


cj3209 said:


> Try El Capitan and it will work. Worked for me.


 

 Thx, cj.  I'll check into it.  Since this is my work machine, I can't afford to try a Beta.  Looks like the full version of El Cap is avail Sept 30th - 2 weeks without music?!  
  
 You like El Cap for other features, too?  I've heard nothing but good reviews so far...


----------



## KB

laserjock said:


> Hey Ken/Vinnie,
> 
> My CDM is now having issue on connecting to a Mac.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Laserjock,
  
 I am sorry its not connecting on your main Mac. 
  
 We are still talking with Cmedia, they still can not replicate the problem. I am trying to send them a Mac Mini that is having the same problem and am hoping if they can witness the non connection then they can find a solution. Thats is where we are at now with this. Otherwise its been tough because I cant replicate it here or there.
  
 Stand by.
  
 Ken


----------



## cj3209

laserjock said:


> thx
> 
> 
> Thx, cj.  I'll check into it.  Since this is my work machine, I can't afford to try a Beta.  Looks like the full version of El Cap is avail Sept 30th - 2 weeks without music?!
> ...



No issues other than the occasional lag on a browser for me.


----------



## metalboss

No issues for me as well... Works like charm all the time on mah Mac pro 2014...


----------



## raypin

lfc_sl said:


> there is a third party case in Japan that alo linked to on their FB (those guys are always on it with personal audio out there, maybe Nathan can hook you up). Official would be good though as can be tighter design


 
 mmm....looks like a nice leather case but the case I was referring to is the actual metal case of the CDM. I'd love to get my hands on the black CDM metal body so I can swap it with my silver metal body, as the mood strikes. Black and other colors or finishes?


----------



## laserjock

kb said:


> Hey Laserjock,
> 
> I am sorry its not connecting on your main Mac.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, Ken.
  
 So, I've found the same thing that others have seen:  The CDM does not work natively with (i.e. directly plugged into) my Mac, but when plugged into a USB hub (in this case, my Thunderbolt display) seems to work again.  
  
 FYI - I'm having this problem on a 2013 Retina MacBook Pro with a fresh instal of Yosemite on it.  I do hope El Capitan straightens things up.  I've got a bazillion other USB DACs and devices around - never had this problem before.


----------



## mscott58

laserjock said:


> Thanks, Ken.
> 
> So, I've found the same thing that others have seen:  The CDM does not work natively with (i.e. directly plugged into) my Mac, but when plugged into a USB hub (in this case, my Thunderbolt display) seems to work again.
> 
> FYI - I'm having this problem on a 2013 Retina MacBook Pro with a fresh instal of Yosemite on it.  I do hope El Capitan straightens things up.  I've got a bazillion other USB DACs and devices around - never had this problem before.


 
 Yeah, this has been driving Ken and team a bit bonkers. I have had some issues with CMedia compatibility on the PC side as well. Luckily on the Mac side it seems like everyone who has upgraded to El Capitan has gotten it to work. Good luck!


----------



## KB

laserjock said:


> Thanks, Ken.
> 
> So, I've found the same thing that others have seen:  The CDM does not work natively with (i.e. directly plugged into) my Mac, but when plugged into a USB hub (in this case, my Thunderbolt display) seems to work again.
> 
> FYI - I'm having this problem on a 2013 Retina MacBook Pro with a fresh instal of Yosemite on it.  I do hope El Capitan straightens things up.  I've got a bazillion other USB DACs and devices around - never had this problem before.


 
  
 Last email I received Cmedia thinks "We suspect is the USB3.0 driver not updated."
  
 I am not quit e sure about this, I am awaiting more info..
  
 Ken


----------



## mscott58

As discussed a bit earlier in this thread (I believe) I ordered a cable from Luna Shops to allow me to play the CDM through HP's using a 4-pin XLR balanced cable (my LCD-3F's). 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/251932019417?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=550807380975&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 Just got the cable today and am using it to play my LCD's through the 2.5mm balanced output port of the CDM and it works great! Great cable for only $30, although it takes a while to get here from China. I also got one in 3.5mm TRRS for when my Geek Wave eventually shows up. 

 Cheers


----------



## raypin

mmm....and this makes 3 in this thread, the Sony NW ZX2 (as transport) + CDM (with DAC and amp activated) fans club. Again, thanks @sonickarma . We owe you. Beer? Trip to Hawaii? The Pink iPhone 6+ S??? Anything,  buddy.


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> mmm....and this makes 3 in this thread, the Sony NW ZX2 (as transport) + CDM (with DAC and amp activated) fans club. Again, thanks @sonickarma . We owe you. Beer? Trip to Hawaii? The Pink iPhone 6+ S??? Anything,  buddy.


 
  
 Cool welcome to the club - glad I could help. 
 Just send good karma mate - that's all I need - everything material I want I already have


----------



## Ultrainferno

For those who missed it, I published the CDM Tube Rolling article


----------



## cho8

Don't know if this has been asked, probably because it's too much of a newbie question but why do iDevices need the camera kit connection(Hugo does too). It's obviously annoying having lengths of cable that stick out either end and nobody has produced any right angle connectors either. I noticed that venturecraft use a direct lightening to usb connection without needing the camera kit. Thanks! 

Also is there anywhere in the UK, preferably London where I can try the CDM? Thanks again!


----------



## mscott58

cho8 said:


> Don't know if this has been asked, probably because it's too much of a newbie question but why do iDevices need the camera kit connection(Hugo does too). It's obviously annoying having lengths of cable that stick out either end and nobody has produced any right angle connectors either. I noticed that venturecraft use a direct lightening to usb connection without needing the camera kit. Thanks!
> 
> Also is there anywhere in the UK, preferably London where I can try the CDM? Thanks again!


 
 Cho8 - I'm not a Mac guy, but I do use the iPhone. I believe the CCK allows the transmission of certain data over the Lightning connector (or 30-pin for earlier models) that is required for the the CDM to be able to pull out the digital signals. Normal Lightning to USB connectors don't include that functionality. 
  
 Brian/AxelCloris - You're more of a tech-dude. What's the more detailed answer and/or correct answer if I've gotten this wrong?
  
 Cheers


----------



## cho8

Thanks for the answer! I just need to find out why venturecraft don't need to go the same route. They have a right angled connector that is lightning to usb but don't know if it's a 'special' connector


----------



## AxelCloris

cho8 said:


> ...but why do iDevices need the camera kit connection(Hugo does too).


 
  
 Because Apple. Coming from an Apple lover/fanboy, that should say a lot.


----------



## shigzeo

axelcloris said:


> Because Apple. Coming from an Apple lover/fanboy, that should say a lot.


 

 There are a few devices that connect straight through lightning to their USB ports. All of them measure notably worse than CCK to USB devices I've tested. I prefer going straight form lightning to USB, but it seems that the convenience trumps performance in most cases.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mscott58 said:


> As discussed a bit earlier in this thread (I believe) I ordered a cable from Luna Shops to allow me to play the CDM through HP's using a 4-pin XLR balanced cable (my LCD-3F's).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251932019417?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=550807380975&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


 

 I ordered that one, you don't happen to know of a 2.5 TRRS to Kobinconn sale on ebay, do you? (like this: https://www.facebook.com/plusSound/photos/a.776517662392537.1073741832.382809355096705/967349499976018 )


----------



## mscott58

Full review is up! Cheers 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/alo-audio-continental-dual-mono-dac-amp/reviews/14060


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today I replaced the CDM in my office system with the Chord Hugo. While I love both, I do kind of miss the CDM amp's sound already


----------



## tassardar

Recently revived my esw10jpn and the whole setup with zx2/cdm/esw10jpn is such a romantic experience. Smooth warm sound with emphasis on the vocals .


----------



## Musicdiddy

I am on the verge of placing an order for the CDM to use with my Sony ZX2 but just wondered if I could use the Sony WM Port to USB cable to connect the 2 devices so I could use the dac and amp on the CDM? Or do I need a completely seperate cable?
  
 Thanks


----------



## b0ssMax

musicdiddy said:


> I am on the verge of placing an order for the CDM to use with my Sony ZX2 but just wondered if I could use the Sony WM Port to USB cable to connect the 2 devices so I could use the dac and amp on the CDM? Or do I need a completely seperate cable?
> 
> Thanks




Yes you can.


----------



## raypin

musicdiddy said:


> I am on the verge of placing an order for the CDM to use with my Sony ZX2 but just wondered if I could use the Sony WM Port to USB cable to connect the 2 devices so I could use the dac and amp on the CDM? Or do I need a completely seperate cable?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 mmm........backread this thread a bit. There are at least 3 of us here with a Sony LOD to micro usb cable, to connect the ZX2 (as transport) and CDM (with both DAC and amp activated). @sonickarma found the solution with Brimar Audio.


----------



## Musicdiddy

raypin said:


> mmm........backread this thread a bit. There are at least 3 of us here with a Sony LOD to micro usb cable, to connect the ZX2 (as transport) and CDM (with both DAC and amp activated). @sonickarma found the solution with Brimar Audio.


 
 Thanks raypin.


----------



## eaglejo

Would it be problematic to run a 4V se analog output from my Auralic Vega into the Continental?  I know that sometimes too strong a signal can overload a pre-amp.  This would give me a great home headphone set-up and then, while on the road, I could use the Continental as an all-in-one unit.


----------



## raypin

mmm....I don't have the Auralic but I tried connecting my CDM to the line-out (line-out activated by pressing the Crossfeed button prior to powering the unit) of my Chord Hugo TT. Result: no sound, unlike with the Chord Hugo (no problem).


----------



## tassardar

I tried the chord Hugo today. It's good but I don't feel impressed. Prefer the cdm by a good margin hmmm


----------



## tassardar

I think this is near end game portable for me hehe.


----------



## raypin

mmm....since we are all fans here of the CDM, what changes do you want done in anticipation of  CDM version 2.0???? (Excluding an amp-only version because it is a separate wish).


----------



## tassardar

More gain really. I think it's low is really too low. With zx2 it's totally insufficient volume. Another is maybe a bigger pot for turning haha. It's not a small amp anyway.

Oh ya a true dac only mode with the amp shut down. Since the dac is quite good, it's a nice device for running another amp if the need arises. This however isn't too key since most of us bought it for the amp.

And of course the improvement in sound quality though I dunno how far can a portable go hmm


----------



## sonickarma

raypin said:


> mmm....since we are all fans here of the CDM, what changes do you want done in anticipation of  CDM version 2.0???? (Excluding an amp-only version because it is a separate wish).




A set of 6 pairs of tubes in a circle (less if the dont fit) and a dial on the side to 'hot' switch between then. So dont need to open and install everytime. Also 3.5 balanced.


----------



## raypin

mmm......me? 1.  Additional digital input: optical in. 2. Longer battery life 3. yeah, STRONGER volume output out of the 3.5 unbal that will play nice with non-AK DAPs.  4. Need to machine off the edges of the metal case. It is kinda' sharp to the touch.


----------



## cj3209

1. Longer battery life
2. Don't need those diff. Colored lights-have no use for them; how about a battery indicator instead?
3. Make it a little cooler
4. Since this is supposed to be a portable unit, the size and amp power is fine; how about some shielding when connecting to phones?

CJ


----------



## raypin

mmm.....I like the battery indicator suggestion  instead of the audio format indicator lights. For now, I am relying on my DAPs to indirectly tell me when my CDM is about to die. Example:  For the AK 240, the CDM lasts until the AK has about  30% battery life left, starting from 100% of course.  Same method for my other DAPs.


----------



## tassardar

Battery indicator definitely. I use zx2 so it can outlast multiple cycles of CDM. Never really can tell when it will give up on me.


----------



## esteboune

tassardar said:


> Battery indicator definitely. I use zx2 so it can outlast multiple cycles of CDM. Never really can tell when it will give up on me.


 

 Hello Tassadar,
  
 i'm using the ZX2 for a few month now, and i'm really drooling on the CDM.
  
 What can you tell me about the combination of the 2.
  
 The cdm will be used as well wit my phone and tablet.
  
 thanks in advance!


----------



## tassardar

esteboune said:


> Hello Tassadar,
> 
> i'm using the ZX2 for a few month now, and i'm really drooling on the CDM.
> 
> ...




You can expect better clarity, overall smoother presentation, a mid that's a little more forward, overall better bass.

However this is only true if you are using headphones. I find iems gain much lesser


----------



## esteboune

tassardar said:


> You can expect better clarity, overall smoother presentation, a mid that's a little more forward, overall better bass.
> 
> However this is only true if you are using headphones. I find iems gain much lesser


 

 my wallet won't like it though....
  
 anyway, we only live once.
  
 As for the cable, do you use the analog or digital output on the ZX2.


----------



## tassardar

esteboune said:


> my wallet won't like it though....
> 
> anyway, we only live once.
> 
> As for the cable, do you use the analog or digital output on the ZX2.




I have both. I usually will go for analog interconnect as it retains the zx2 signature smooth mids. Digital will have a more edgy sound.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....I also have both, although choosing which one is better is like choosing:


----------



## esteboune

raypin said:


> mmm.....I also have both, although choosing which one is better is like choosing:


----------



## EH-Yeon

cho8 said:


> Don't know if this has been asked, probably because it's too much of a newbie question but why do iDevices need the camera kit connection(Hugo does too). It's obviously annoying having lengths of cable that stick out either end and nobody has produced any right angle connectors either. I noticed that venturecraft use a direct lightening to usb connection without needing the camera kit. Thanks!
> 
> Also is there anywhere in the UK, preferably London where I can try the CDM? Thanks again!


 
 Apple has a way to check for the authentication of the cable/plug, some third party cables do not work after certain firmware update. The manufacturers have to pay an amount of money to get their third party cables to have the licensed 'authorised by Apple' cable to work with the iproducts. Check for MFi program for more details. HTH.


----------



## esteboune

eh-yeon said:


> Apple has a way to check for the authentication of the cable/plug, some third party cables do not work after certain firmware update. The manufacturers have to pay an amount of money to get their third party cables to have the licensed 'authorised by Apple' cable to work with the iproducts. Check for MFi program for more details. HTH.




What a terrible strategy...


----------



## Uncle E1

esteboune said:


> What a terrible strategy...


 
  
 looking at Apple's stock price and cash pile, the strategy doesn't seems to be bad at all


----------



## raypin

​mmm......Apple's strategy is fair......................fair to Apple's investors.


----------



## FidelityCastro

raypin said:


> ​mmm......Apple's strategy is fair......................fair to Apple's investors.




And anyone can open a share trading account buy the stock  
Or indeed, boycott their products and buy something else 

Agree @cho8 that the need to use the Camera Connection Kit is a pain in the backside; not just ergonomally but also compared to all the great little interconnects used to connect other devices - some of which actually improve SQ. I honestly expected someone to come up with a high quality workaround for the whole Apple CCK thing. I reckon a lot of Hugo / similar owners would jump at the chance.


----------



## esteboune

tassardar said:


> I have both. I usually will go for analog interconnect as it retains the zx2 signature smooth mids. Digital will have a more edgy sound.


 

 Did you use an analog cable 3.5 TRRS to 2.5 TRRS
  
 if i'm not wrong, the CDM has 2.5 TRRS in/out
  
 might be nice to use the TRRS out from the ZX2


----------



## tassardar

esteboune said:


> Did you use an analog cable 3.5 TRRS to 2.5 TRRS
> 
> if i'm not wrong, the CDM has 2.5 TRRS in/out
> 
> might be nice to use the TRRS out from the ZX2


 
 I did consider that. But my hardware shops here do not carry them (TRRS 2.5). If I can find someone who does carry it, I probably can custom one for less then 30. For now those online cable shops that do them are charging too high for something to just test hmmmm.


----------



## esteboune

tassardar said:


> I did consider that. But my hardware shops here do not carry them (TRRS 2.5). If I can find someone who does carry it, I probably can custom one for less then 30. For now those online cable shops that do them are charging too high for something to just test hmmmm.


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-lot-Jack-2-5-mm-Headphone-Plug-4-Pole-Audio-Jack-Connector-for-Cable-Adapter/32361056683.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.11.eS5dCc&ws_ab_test=201556_3,201527_1_71_72_73_74_75_76,201409_4
  
 i bought the 3.5mm version, the quality is quite surprising!
  
 i will order the 2.5mm, and make a 2.5 TRRS to 3.5 TRRS interconnect (ZX2 to CDM)
  
 The headphone output is 2.5mm, isn't it?
  
 in this case i will make an 2.5 female TRRS to 2.5 male TRRS
  
 This 2.5mm choice is from my humble point of view not the best, it is more difficult to find quality components and it 2.5 looks quite fragile.
 Finally, it is a PITA to have so many connectors and adapters...


----------



## esteboune

just found a useful adapter:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5mm-4-Pole-TRRS-Male-to-3-5mm-4-Pole-Female-Gold-Plated-Adapter-/141760176897


----------



## AxelCloris

esteboune said:


> just found a useful adapter:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5mm-4-Pole-TRRS-Male-to-3-5mm-4-Pole-Female-Gold-Plated-Adapter-/141760176897


 
  
 I don't know much about the ZX2, but if it has 3.5mm TRRS output and doesn't use the same pinout as the CDM then this is adapter would be a bad idea.


----------



## tassardar

Yup. The AK pin out (2.5mm bal) is very different from the Hifiman/ZX2(3.5mm bal) you need to wire them specifically to get it to work.


----------



## AxelCloris

tassardar said:


> Yup. The AK pin out (2.5mm bal) is very different from the Hifiman/ZX2(3.5mm bal) you need to wire them specifically to get it to work.


 
  
 Didn't know the ZX2 uses the same pinout as HIFIMAN, so that's definitely not an adapter I'd purchase. I know there are a few cable makers who will create a custom adapter for those who need one, but at that point why not just order a full interconnect and call it a day?


----------



## esteboune

edit: delete (wrong information)


----------



## esteboune

axelcloris said:


> Didn't know the ZX2 uses the same pinout as HIFIMAN, so that's definitely not an adapter I'd purchase. I know there are a few cable makers who will create a custom adapter for those who need one, but at that point why not just order a full interconnect and call it a day?


 

 beacause DIY is fun!


----------



## tassardar

Cdm input follows the ak system which is

T R R S
R- R+ L+ L-


----------



## esteboune

vinnie r. said:


> Hi cladane,
> 
> You will need a custom cable made that goes from the BAL 3.5mm TRRS of the RWAK120-B to the BAL 2.5mm TRRS input of the CDM.
> 
> ...


----------



## esteboune

tassardar said:


> Cdm input follows the ak system which is
> 
> T R R S
> R- R+ L+ L-


 

 well noted, sorry i read too quickly the post above...


----------



## esteboune

After a quick update:
  

  
  
 Thanks Tassadar, and sorry for the confusion!


----------



## esteboune




----------



## b0ssMax

esteboune said:


>




Congrats. I'm pretty sure you'll like them. Don't forget those need to warm up first.


----------



## tassardar

esteboune said:


>




Gratz! The cdm club!


----------



## esteboune

Thanks! 

Next step : fully balanced!


----------



## tassardar

I prefer it unbalanced at time. The sound is different . I find balance a little brighter and lose some smoothness. So if vocals I quite prefer it to be SE.


----------



## esteboune

I did a OTG micro USB to micro USB last night!
  
 works well with Galaxy Tab S2 and Galaxy Note 5 !
  
 i did a shorter cable as well, but the CDM get too much of interferences form the phone/tablet.
 In "plane mode" it is fine, but no more Tidal, so almost pointless.


----------



## esteboune

Thought competition for my desktop rig !!!
  
 Arcam irDac -> Lyr 2 with Siemens CCA tubes


----------



## tassardar

The in built dac is actually pretty good. Not Hugo good but definitely able to displace many other dacs. The amp wise we all know it's pretty much desktop class . It just doesn't amplify as much volume.


----------



## probemax

Guys,
  
 Running jriver 21 on osx 10.11 with CDM, the sound i get is choppy and drop off.
 The LED keeps switching between white and blue.
  
 Is there a new driver for osx 10.11?
  
 Use to work well on jriver 20 on previous osx before upgrade to el capitan.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mscott58 said:


> As discussed a bit earlier in this thread (I believe) I ordered a cable from Luna Shops to allow me to play the CDM through HP's using a 4-pin XLR balanced cable (my LCD-3F's).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251932019417?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=550807380975&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


 
  
 Shipping to Belgium only took just over a week. The cable has good build quality but is extremely hard to connect to Neutrik plugs, I doubt it will last long


----------



## laserjock

kb said:


> Last email I received Cmedia thinks "We suspect is the USB3.0 driver not updated."
> 
> I am not quit e sure about this, I am awaiting more info..
> 
> Ken


 

 Hey Ken - and everybody.  Good news on Mac support!
  
 Installed the latest OS (El Capitan) and, like others have reported, it's seemed to fixed the Mac connection issue.  Now, the CDM is seen right away by the OS.
  
 Just told Vinnie in person yesterday at RMAF... will try to find you and tell you today in person, too.


----------



## Golfer21

I have an older Mac mini that I am using. Will it recognize the DAC on the CDM ?


----------



## KB

Heading back to Portland from RMAF...
  
 Biggest wow of the of the show, paring of the HE1000 and the CDM. Holy smokes!!! Its a new bar for us and I have not heard anything like this, simply amazing. I bought a pair of HE1000s on the spot and thank you Eric.
  
 Check out Vinnie's moment 
  

  
 Ken


----------



## esteboune

kb said:


> Heading back to Portland from RMAF...
> 
> Biggest wow of the of the show, paring of the HE1000 and the CDM. Holy smokes!!! Its a new bar for us and I have not heard anything like this, simply amazing. I bought a pair of HE1000s on the spot and thank you Eric.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Congrats!
  
 on my list...


----------



## esteboune

Good news:
  
 the 3.5mm TRS output accepts my 3.5 TRRS balanced cables and work seamlessly.
  
 No adapter needed.
  
 Will still do one, 3.5 TRRS to 2.5 TRRS to enjoy the balanced output


----------



## Ultrainferno

kb said:


> Biggest wow of the of the show, paring of the HE1000 and the CDM. Holy smokes!!! Its a new bar for us and I have not heard anything like this, simply amazing. I bought a pair of HE1000s on the spot and thank you Eric.
> 
> 
> Ken


 
  
 See, I told you it was a great match. Enjoy!


----------



## prot

Finally tried the Alo at that censored HP show from the EU. Tested 10-20 portables including DAPs, AMPs, DACs, etc. Of course, meet conditions so take it with some salt. 

The Alo I tested towards the end cause I had big expectations and wanted to have a solid baseline before I check it. 
Well built and very good looks. Also doesnt seem to go as hot as expected, it should be portable with a special belt clip pr so. 

But the sound ... it was like nothing at that show ... meaning the worst by a large margin. Yes smooth and relaxed but totally bland. No subbass whatsoever and the bass was generally very feeble ... my lil sansa clip has more. Pretty much the same about the highs. What I heard was a seriuos rolloff at both sides of the audio spectrum. No power and no sparkle in the sound, kinda like a very old & dying tube amp. 
Maybe something was wrong with that unit but cannot figure out what. The guys at the table did ensure me that it was all ok and they did setup all for me and the unit was warm already. Used an iphone+digital cable and a sansa+lineout as sources and a pair of westone umpro30. Same sources and HPs I used throughout the day and worked very well. All sorts of music from mp3 to 24/96. Changing from Alo to direct iphone-out was a true nigh&day with the iphone sounding much better. Is the Alo so bad with sensitive IEMs like the Westone?

P.S.
my favourite portable was (unexpectedly) a device I never seen before and just tried to fill some waiting time: the Myst r2r dac/amp ... which IIRC comes from Russia. A bit of treble rolloff but very natural, clean and powerful sound.


----------



## tassardar

It maybe a case of mismatch signature of the amp and headphone. From my testing, the gains for iem is lesser then using headphones. Also it maybe a case of your preference sound signature. The tubes do tame some things down I don't think everyone wants that.

That being said it could also be a dying tube, though I think that's really low chance considering when the cdm was released.


----------



## prot

tassardar said:


> It maybe a case of mismatch signature of the amp and headphone. From my testing, the gains for iem is lesser then using headphones. Also it maybe a case of your preference sound signature. The tubes do tame some things down I don't think everyone wants that.
> 
> That being said it could also be a dying tube, though I think that's really low chance considering when the cdm was released.




That was surely not a matter of prefs. The diff between iphone direct and through the continental was nowhere near subtle..granma will hear that in 3 secs. Wasnt the sound of tubes either (which btw I do like) .. it was comparable with the sound of a very old, dying tube. 
Maybe there was something wrong with the unit, in spite of what the vendor said. Or it's indeed useless with IEMs like my westone. Dont know what was wrong but the Alo was a huge dissapointment and much worse than any other device I tried there.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Lol I use my Cdm on all my entire collections of iem and they all sound great to me.

Cdm driving my hd800 and lcd3 sounds fantastic too! Zero sibilance and pure smooth mids. The only issue I can fault the Cdm is that it lacks alittle bit of air for the soundstage and the mids is a little forward. But other then that I love it as much as my desktop fireflies set up.

I'm guessing the one the show might have issues with the tube? Tube burning out may happen at random times regardless on how new the Cdm is since the tubes are much older then the Cdm haha!

Give Cdm a try again! You might be surprised next time!


----------



## blankdisc

kb said:


> Heading back to Portland from RMAF...
> 
> Biggest wow of the of the show, paring of the HE1000 and the CDM. Holy smokes!!! Its a new bar for us and I have not heard anything like this, simply amazing. I bought a pair of HE1000s on the spot and thank you Eric.
> 
> ...




NO! Thank you for making such a beautiful and great sounding product. My wife for once actually loved my headphone gear (instead of the usual "you spent xxx for this? Yeah yeah whatever"). 

Sorry for whoever tried to buy the demo CDMs at the show, because I bought both. LOL....after I listened to it with HE1000 for 5 minutes, I knew I just had to take it home with me. There was no other option simply. And after I told my headfi buddy what I heard that day, he wanted one too. 

Honestly this is one of the best HE1000 I have ever heard and I have heard plenty. Dare I say Better than many desktop amps. The synergy between CDM and he1000 was love in first sight. 

Also wait until you hear the newly announced HifiMan Edition X paired with CDM. It's even better due to the high efficient nature of the edition x. 

I thought I was done with headphones. Ken just pulled me back...

Eric


----------



## blankdisc

Couple shots of my new toy


----------



## blankdisc

prot said:


> That was surely not a matter of prefs. The diff between iphone direct and through the continental was nowhere near subtle..granma will hear that in 3 secs. Wasnt the sound of tubes either (which btw I do like) .. it was comparable with the sound of a very old, dying tube.
> Maybe there was something wrong with the unit, in spite of what the vendor said. Or it's indeed useless with IEMs like my westone. Dont know what was wrong but the Alo was a huge dissapointment and much worse than any other device I tried there.




Not sure if I should say anything, since I know Ken and ALO people. However, one of the reason why I bought my CDM at the show is how well it sounded driving my UM Miracle custom IEM. 

Let's be honest CDM will probably be used with my Miracle during my 3-hour daily commute more than HE1000, so it was very important to me that it excels in that aspect. CDM didn't disappoint. Actually that's wrong. It was great. It made my wallet thin after all. 

So give it another try next time. I can't imagine if anyone wouldn't like it.


----------



## probemax

Hi Laserjock,
  
 I am on Jriver 21.08 and have issues when i upgrade to el capitan.
  
 May i know which music player you are using?
 Did you install the CmediaDoP?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## blankdisc

I found that the MAC CmediaDoP driver is not working with El Capitan. as soon as you uninstall it, everything works as normal.


----------



## FidelityCastro

Just got my CDM today. Lovely looking thing and great build quality. 

I'm sitting here A/B-ing with the Hugo (using an iPhone 6 > camera connection kit > USB - micro USB; listening to Tidal 16/44 tracks; > outputting to Earsonics Velvets with upgraded Effect Audio cable, single ended. I'm also trying the Velvets with a Wagnus balanced cable into the 2.5mm input on the CDM). Low gain setting on CDM. 

First impressions: 
The Hugo definitely has more hifi clarity. I assume some of that comes down to the better (albeit by small margins) DAC. The CDM feels more musical and has greater pace and energy. 

The mids are definitely more forward with the CDM - I'm a fan of tubes in my guitar amps, so I would've been shocked if the CDM didn't feel warmer than the Hugo. The CDM definitely feels more like being at a gig or a club, or being your own movie soundtrack than the Hugo. The Hugo is more like reference listening to a very high quality recording. 

I find the single ended output of the CDM at least as enjoyable as the balanced output. 

So far (literally just an hour), very happy with the CDM as a great choice to give a different flavour to the Hugo. 

I ordered an extra set of tubes for the CDM (Raytheon 6111WA) but don't really want into tube rolling yet. Would welcome any advice on best tubes though. I generally listen to guitar-based music. (Having said that, Daft Punk's "Get Lucky" sounds AMAZING through the CDM - the compression you get from tubes really takes it to another level above the already fantastic sound on the Hugo.) 

I'm going to leave the Hugo alone for a few days and just stick to the CDM, to see what 'brain burn in' reveals. Bearing in mind my remarks on synergy with IEMs, I'm keen to try some other UIEMS with the CDM, as I think there's still room to get the absolute best out of it with the right pairing / synergy. Any thoughts on great pairings?

it would also be interesting to try the CDM with a really good DAP where the DAP does DAC duties and the CDM does amp duty (how does one connect for that? Just using a 3.5mm - 3.5mm out of the DAP and into the CDM's 3.5mm input?). I was going to splash out on the Sony XZ2 but might hold out for the new Onkyo. I own an AK120 but not interested in the 240 or 380 as no Tidal.

Edit: AK120 into CDM (3.5mm single ended out from AK into 3.5mm input on CDM on high gain) vs AK120 into Glove A1 single ended, listening to 16/44, 24/44: tough call. Both really good. CDM wins with live albums.


----------



## mscott58

fidelitycastro said:


> Just got my CDM today. Lovely looking thing and great build quality.
> 
> I'm sitting here A/B-ing with the Hugo (using an iPhone 6 > camera connection kit > USB - micro USB; listening to Tidal 16/44 tracks; > outputting to Earsonics Velvets with upgraded Effect Audio cable, single ended. I'm also trying the Velvets with a Wagnus balanced cable into the 2.5mm input on the CDM).
> 
> ...


 
  
 IMO the best tubes for the CDM are the Mullard 6112's, although they're hard to find. Many people like the Sonotone 5719's also. 
  
 Regarding pairings, I love my Noble K10's with the CDM. 
  
 Finally the best way to connect it to a DAP would be balanced to balanced, but not sure if the AK120 has a balanced output or not. If so you could go 2.5mm TRRS to 2.5mm TRRS as the CDM has the same pin pattern as the AK's. If not then 3.5mm TRS to 3.5mm TRS for SE should be good. 
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## prot

blankdisc said:


> Not sure if I should say anything, since I know Ken and ALO people. However, one of the reason why I bought my CDM at the show is how well it sounded driving my UM Miracle custom IEM.
> 
> Let's be honest CDM will probably be used with my Miracle during my 3-hour daily commute more than HE1000, so it was very important to me that it excels in that aspect. CDM didn't disappoint. Actually that's wrong. It was great. It made my wallet thin after all.
> 
> So give it another try next time. I can't imagine if anyone wouldn't like it.




Not sure what exactly keeps you from speaking. Glad to hear the Alo works well for you .. it just did not for me and my westone um30. 
I thought the device had a premium look&feel and will prolly fit my portable/transportable usecase quite well ... it just failed completely in the SQ dept... if anyone could clarify why, I'm all ears.


----------



## FidelityCastro

mscott58 said:


> IMO the best tubes for the CDM are the Mullard 6112's, although they're hard to find. Many people like the Sonotone 5719's also.
> 
> Regarding pairings, I love my Noble K10's with the CDM.
> 
> ...




mscott58 - thanks for the idea! I ordered a 2.5mm - 2.5mm interconnect from ALO so am listening right now to AK120 + Glove A1, using the balanced out of the Glove into the balanced in of the CDM (then Velvets single ended out from the CDM). It sounds like being right there at the gig. Brings good clarity and tames the mids. But honestly, there's very little to choose between the two setups. CDM might have a touch more soundstage, but i get close to that using balanced IEM cable straight out of the Glove. 

Ref. the K10s: I keep reading about the K10s on different threads and I think I need to try them. I reckon they will pair well with all my gear. Thanks for suggesting.


----------



## FidelityCastro

prot said:


> Not sure what exactly keeps you from speaking. Glad to hear the Alo works well for you .. it just did not for me and my westone um30.
> I thought the device had a premium look&feel and will prolly fit my portable/transportable usecase quite well ... it just failed completely in the SQ dept... if anyone could clarify why, I'm all ears.




I think pairing has a lot to do with it at this level. I went through a lot of pairings with my Hugo to get the right one, and there's no doubt in my mind that the CDM SQ doesn't sound as good as the Hugo (or my AK120 + Glove) with a couple of my IEMs. It sounds too middly, lacking detail versus the other two set ups. 

But with the right IEMs (and those IEMs with the right cable), it absolutely rocks. Did u post earlier saying it sounded like the tubes were dying? If it was that bad then there may indeed have been a fault somewhere in the signal chain.


----------



## prot

fidelitycastro said:


> I think pairing has a lot to do with it at this level. I went through a lot of pairings with my Hugo to get the right one, and there's no doubt in my mind that the CDM SQ doesn't sound as good as the Hugo (or my AK120 + Glove) with a couple of my IEMs. It sounds too middly, lacking detail versus the other two set ups.
> 
> But with the right IEMs (and those IEMs with the right cable), it absolutely rocks. Did u post earlier saying it sounded like the tubes were dying? If it was that bad then there may indeed have been a fault somewhere in the signal chain.



Yes that was me with the dying tube comparison. I know most tube gear is midcentric and (more or less) rolledoff at both ends. The westones also have pretty recessed highs. But they have solid bass and through the Alo I only heard some anemic deep sounds, no punch whatsoever. Both the iphone and the mini sansa clip have significantly more. Still thinking that the device had some sort of fault cause the sound was really 'lifeless'.


----------



## FidelityCastro

prot said:


> Yes that was me with the dying tube comparison. I know most tube gear is midcentric and (more or less) rolledoff at both ends. The westones also have pretty recessed highs. But they have solid bass and through the Alo I only heard some anemic deep sounds, no punch whatsoever. Both the iphone and the mini sansa clip have significantly more. Still thinking that the device had some sort of fault cause the sound was really 'lifeless'.




All I can say is that, after a few hours with the CDM, my iPhone 6 and my IEMs (Earsonics Velvets and UM Merlins), the CDM sounds really warm, energetic and musical. Yes, it's mid-forward and warm, as you would expect from tubes. But listen to "Get Lucky" by Daft Punk (probably one of the best produced albums of the last 10 years) and the CDM will blow you away. It beat my Hugo on that track and a few others.

PS: I'm not an automatic fanboy - I compare any new DAP, DAC or amp to the Hugo when it comes to portable gear, and I'm being very realistic about where the Hugo is better - or where the CDM kills it. 

I'm a guitar player and I know exactly the sound of a tube dying a slow death. It's a very distinctive sound and is terrible. If you we're getting that from the CDM then there was a genuine fault.


----------



## prot

fidelitycastro said:


> All I can say is that, after a few hours with the CDM, my iPhone 6 and my IEMs (Earsonics Velvets and UM Merlins), the CDM sounds really warm, energetic and musical. Yes, it's mid-forward and warm, as you would expect from tubes. But listen to "Get Lucky" by Daft Punk (probably one of the best produced albums of the last 10 years) and the CDM will blow you away. It beat my Hugo on that track and a few others.
> 
> PS: I'm not an automatic fanboy - I compare any new DAP, DAC or amp to the Hugo when it comes to portable gear, and I'm being very realistic about where the Hugo is better - or where the CDM kills it.
> 
> I'm a guitar player and I know exactly the sound of a tube dying a slow death. It's a very distinctive sound and is terrible. If you we're getting that from the CDM then there was a genuine fault.




GetLucky is exactly how I found the missing bass . Unfortunately I got totally unlucky. 
And btw I think the hugo sounds a bit too detailed/aggressive, that's why I had such big hopes for the CDM.


----------



## FidelityCastro

prot said:


> GetLucky is exactly how I found the missing bass . Unfortunately I got totally unlucky.
> And btw I think the hugo sounds a bit too detailed/aggressive, that's why I had such big hopes for the CDM.




Well I can see your point about the Hugo. And the CDM kills it with that track. So there was definitely a problem in your signal chain. 
Now listening to 'Coffee Shop Selection' album by Gramatik, and there is bass all over the shop. Definitely not bass-lite through my IEMs.


----------



## edwardsean

Earlier, you described the Hugo as being clearer and more "hifi" and the CDM having more of a "concert" or living "soundtrack" kind of presentation. 
  
 I think I understand what you mean and that seems to be in line with general impressions. 
  
 Which has the larger overall soundstage dimensions, width/depth/height?


----------



## FidelityCastro

edwardsean said:


> Earlier, you described the Hugo as being clearer and more "hifi" and the CDM having more of a "concert" or living "soundtrack" kind of presentation.
> 
> I think I understand what you mean and that seems to be in line with general impressions.
> 
> Which has the larger overall soundstage dimensions, width/depth/height?




That's a good question. I've never felt that the Hugo has the widest soundstage - which is something I look for. The AK120 and Glove A1, using the balanced output, has a wider soundstage than the Hugo. And that gave me a gold benchmark for "wide" soundstage. 

Let me try this, and for the sake of comparing apples with apples: these are through the single ended output (using iPhone 6 as transport). Reference track was "Jack Daniels" by Eric Church, as it has good acoustic vibe that flips into more of a full band thing: 
Width: Hugo, CDM
Depth: CDM, Hugo
Height: Hugo, CDM
Musicality: CDM, Hugo
Energy: CDM, Hugo
"Hi-fi": Hugo, CDM
"Live" feel: CDM, Hugo
Bass: CDM, Hugo
Treble: Hugo, CDM

Edit: I maintain that the choice of IEM and earphone cable can make a real difference to soundstage, and I feel strongly that balanced generally has a wider soundstage. I've always wished that the Hugo had a balanced connection, as width of soundstage has always felt like the Hugo's Achilles heel (on the basis that it sounds amazing in other aspects of SQ). 

I only got the CDM today, so I need to get the right cable and IEM pairing to make the most of both its single and balanced outputs (I spent a long time changing IEMs and cables on the Hugo to get it "just so"), hence sticking to single ended in my comparison above. 

So for example, the CDM is quite mid-forward, so I'll be looking for an IEM/cable pairing that adds a little brightness to the overall SQ. I suspect that in the end, they will wind up being good at different types of music: Hugo is lovely with acoustic guitar; CDM has this fabulous pace and energy with rockier music and, somewhat to my surprise, beats the Hugo when it comes to music that is based around electronic drum beats - cf. my comments about Daft Punk and Gramatik in earlier post. 

I wear my hand on my heart and say that as a musician, I revel in a musical presentation - great job, ALO. But some of my music collection still sounds better through the Hugo.


----------



## prot

fidelitycastro said:


> Well I can see your point about the Hugo. And the CDM kills it with that track. So there was definitely a problem in your signal chain.
> Now listening to 'Coffee Shop Selection' album by Gramatik, and there is bass all over the shop. Definitely not bass-lite through my IEMs.




The hugo is a bit of an acquired taste. Guess it pairs very well with tube amps but I do not wanna carry so much gear & cables. Plus the cost which imho is already too big for the hugo alone.

Btw the surprise hit for me at that show was http://www.head-fi.org/products/myst-1866. Pretty bland looks but the sound was the exact opposite. Lots of energy and punch, good detail and overall a very pleasing ease and naturalness that I havent heard anywhere else. Wouldve bought one on spot if I didnt have an ifi idsd on order. Which btw sounds very good too. Guess we are kinda swimming in excellent gear nowadays.


----------



## b0ssMax

probemax said:


> Hi Laserjock,
> 
> I am on Jriver 21.08 and have issues when i upgrade to el capitan.
> 
> ...


 

 i'm having issues with audirvana and mba os x el capitan
 -- the sound just cuts out even for regular 16/44 files, with the cmedia driver.
 -- w/o the driver, everything plays well but DSD.


----------



## laserjock

probemax said:


> Hi Laserjock,
> 
> I am on Jriver 21.08 and have issues when i upgrade to el capitan.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey @probemax.  Sorry to hear that.  Do you see it in "Sound" devices under System Preferences?  
  
 No, not using any fancy music player - just straight off the OS.  Didn't install CmediaDoP.  
  
 When I talked to Ken & Vinnie @RMAF they hinted to that there may be other challenges going on under the hood, and they are looking into it.


----------



## 35FLE

Tried the CDM with se846 and happy to say there was no background noise, but I prefer the dac from the Hugo.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just might be giving away one of these CDM's to a lucky HFN reader. Check out the HFN Facebook page for more info


----------



## EH-Yeon

ultrainferno said:


> I just might be giving away one of these CDM's to a lucky HFN reader. Check out the HFN Facebook page for more info


 
 What if we don't have a facebook account. lol.


----------



## Ultrainferno

eh-yeon said:


> What if we don't have a facebook account. lol.


 
  
 Make one


----------



## raypin

​mmm........can existing CDM owners still join the contest????? Now, what would I do with two CDM (ASSUMING, I win)???? Silly rabbit, it is one CDM for each ear!


----------



## Ultrainferno

raypin said:


> ​mmm........can existing CDM owners still join the contest????? Now, what would I do with two CDM (ASSUMING, I win)???? Silly rabbit, it is one CDM for each ear!


 
  
 Dual dual mono 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yes you can join, I will set up the page next week. A second CDM is very handy to A/B tubes. That how I used it


----------



## 35FLE

ultrainferno said:


> Dual dual mono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Or I can use the Hugo's dac and connect it to the CDM's amp section, the best of both worlds.


----------



## Bengkia369

35fle said:


> Or I can use the Hugo's dac and connect it to the CDM's amp section, the best of both worlds.


 

 My friend is using this awesome combo!


----------



## 35FLE

bengkia369 said:


> My friend is using this awesome combo!


 
  
 Big investment though with both units performing the exact same functions. If only Chord and ALO work together to make the ultimate portable dac/amp


----------



## Bengkia369

35fle said:


> Big investment though with both units performing the exact same functions. If only Chord and ALO work together to make the ultimate portable dac/amp


 

 We could only hope so.


----------



## FidelityCastro

Quick question: I have CDM and Hugo. What's the best way to hook them up? I'm using iP6 as transport.


----------



## Bengkia369

Hugo RCA lineout to CDM.


----------



## FidelityCastro

bengkia369 said:


> Hugo RCA lineout to CDM.




I thank you, Bengkia369. 
Been a long time since I did full hi if system with RCA. If I remember correctly, that would mean two outputs from the Hugo and then a single input to where on the CDM?
PS I just checked Hugo and there are three RCA-looking outputs: red and black next to each other, and a yellow one further to the right. 
Sorry for the thick question....

Edit: I guess I'll be trying to use the Hugo DAC and the CDM amp section, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Bengkia369

fidelitycastro said:


> I thank you, Bengkia369.
> Been a long time since I did full hi if system with RCA. If I remember correctly, that would mean two outputs from the Hugo and then a single input to where on the CDM?
> PS I just checked Hugo and there are three RCA-looking outputs: red and black next to each other, and a yellow one further to the right.
> Sorry for the thick question....
> ...


 

 Or u can try use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect cable for your Hugo and CDM.
 Of course with the CDM, sound quality will even better as Hugo DAC is great but the amp section is a so-so only.


----------



## Ultrainferno

fidelitycastro said:


> I thank you, Bengkia369.
> Been a long time since I did full hi if system with RCA. If I remember correctly, that would mean two outputs from the Hugo and then a single input to where on the CDM?
> PS I just checked Hugo and there are three RCA-looking outputs: red and black next to each other, and a yellow one further to the right.
> Sorry for the thick question....
> ...


 
  
 Yellow is coaxial input.
 Just use the 3.5mm to CDM or the RCA to CDM or RCA to 2.5mm balanced


----------



## FidelityCastro

ultrainferno said:


> Yellow is coaxial input.
> Just use the 3.5mm to CDM or the RCA to CDM or RCA to 2.5mm balanced




Thanks Ultrainferno. 
By the way, how does the Hugo know to only use its DAC and the CDM only use its amp?


----------



## EH-Yeon

fidelitycastro said:


> Thanks Ultrainferno.
> By the way, how does the Hugo know to only use its DAC and the CDM only use its amp?


 
 Hugo do not have true line out. In other words, the amp cannot be bypassed. The 'power on with crossfeed hold' feature outputs 3v rms signal. Any 3.5mm or 2.5mm input to CDM is analogue, so the DAC is bypassed. CDM only uses its DAC with digital input (USB)


----------



## raypin

mmm......tubes, tubes, tubes.... just arrived and fresh off  the boat. I ordered two pairs of each. Why? I have no idea.....


----------



## raypin

mmm......seriously, I have no idea. I must have thought that 2 means two pieces of 'em, darn tubes instead of pairs! Rookie mistake, lol! Loving the Sylvania 6021 (the blue tips). DAMN. You are absolutely right in the Headfonia CDM Tube Rolling article.  Listening right now with my Ether/AK240/CDM/Sylvania 6021s.  Sweet M.O.G! Better than the stock tubes. Woof!


----------



## Ultrainferno

raypin said:


> mmm......seriously, I have no idea. I must have thought that 2 means two pieces of 'em, darn tubes instead of pairs! Rookie mistake, lol! Loving the Sylvania 6021 (the blue tips). DAMN. You are absolutely right in the Headfonia CDM Tube Rolling article.  Listening right now with my Ether/AK240/CDM/Sylvania 6021s.  Sweet M.O.G! Better than the stock tubes. Woof!



I am glad I was right


----------



## raypin

mmmm.....damn, I'm soooo happy with the Sylvania 6021s that I'm........TWERKING! HE HE HE HE....this should have been the stock tubes of the CDM. Its got everything.........cross between the Mullards and the Sonotones....it is now my preferred tubes for my CDM.


----------



## fenom60

Hi guys, I currently have a Cowon Plenue 1 as a source, I am very interested in getting the CDM. I just want to ask what is the best way to connect the P1 to the CDM? Thanks alot.


----------



## Ultrainferno

fenom60 said:


> Hi guys, I currently have a Cowon Plenue 1 as a source, I am very interested in getting the CDM. I just want to ask what is the best way to connect the P1 to the CDM? Thanks alot.


 
  
 With the LO?


----------



## mscott58

fenom60 said:


> Hi guys, I currently have a Cowon Plenue 1 as a source, I am very interested in getting the CDM. I just want to ask what is the best way to connect the P1 to the CDM? Thanks alot.


 
 With a cable...
  
  
  
 Sorry, couldn't resist that softball of a pitch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Will the Cowon export digital data or just analog? Would be cool to use it as both a transport and also a source/DAC and see which you like better. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Bengkia369

mscott58 said:


> With a cable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Cowon Plenue 1 have a toslink which can transmit digital signal out, unfortunately Cdm does not have a toslink input. So meaning you can't use the DAC section. Quite a waste of money to buy Cdm to use the amp section only, in my opinion.


----------



## mscott58

bengkia369 said:


> The Cowon Plenue 1 have a toslink which can transmit digital signal out, unfortunately Cdm does not have a toslink input. So meaning you can't use the DAC section. Quite a waste of money to buy Cdm to use the amp section only, in my opinion.


 
 CDM amp section is really good, but true that you're paying for the DAC portion as well (which is also well implemented). 
  
 If all you need is the amp section and you're only running IEMs I'd recommend the ALO Rx or take a chance and hope that ALO might develop an "amp-only" version of the CDM in the future sometime.
  
 Other "non-immediate" alternative is to wait for the spring/early summer of 2016 when the Cavalli Liquid Silicon (or whatever it gets named) will likely come out. it showed very well at RMAF/CanJam and it's powerful enough to drive full-sized cans and also be a good pairing with IEMs via its gain switch. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## FidelityCastro

eh-yeon said:


> CDM only uses its DAC with digital input (USB)




Obvious as it now seems, I had forgotten that! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## FidelityCastro

raypin said:


> mmm......tubes, tubes, tubes.... just arrived and fresh off  the boat. I ordered two pairs of each. Why? I have no idea.....:eek:




Lovely. Did they come from ALO? I want to get hold of some of those Sylvania 6021s but can't see them on the site right now. I'm not a soldering person, so I'd rather they came with the PCBa already on.


----------



## kikouyou

ultrainferno said:


> Yellow is coaxial input.
> Just use the 3.5mm to CDM or the RCA to CDM or RCA to 2.5mm balanced


 

 Is the RCA out on Hugo providing independent common connector or no, because if it nos not the case connecting it to the balanced input is not very useful....
 Thoughts?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

kikouyou said:


> Is the RCA out on Hugo providing independent common connector or no, because if it nos not the case connecting it to the balanced input is not very useful....
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 From the HUGO to the CDM, balanced is pretty useless but from other devices with a balanced output I would suggest going balanced "in" as well


----------



## esteboune

ultrainferno said:


> From the HUGO to the CDM, balanced is pretty useless but from other devices with a balanced output I would suggest going balanced "in" as well


 

 Yes.
  
 i did a 3.5TRRS to 2.5TRRS to link the ZX2 to the CDM.
 The sound improvement is really noticeable.


----------



## esteboune

by the way, when you use the 3.5 or 2.5 input of the CDM, i guess the internal DAC is bypassed, and the CDM is working as amp only.
 Can someone please confirm or correct me?
  
 thanks


----------



## raypin

mmm......for amp/dac to work, you need to use the micro USB port of the CDM with your interconnect, so: USB to micro-usb, OTG to micro usb, CCK to micro usb  or LOD to micro usb (like the ZX2 to CDM interconnect from Brimar Audio). Fool-proof way to know: look at the resolution light of the CDM. If the light is activated, the DAC part of the CDM is operational, in tandem with the amp part.


----------



## esteboune

raypin said:


> mmm......for amp/dac to work, you need to use the micro USB port of the CDM with your interconnect, so: USB to micro-usb, OTG to micro usb, CCK to micro usb  or LOD to micro usb (like the ZX2 to CDM interconnect from Brimar Audio). Fool-proof way to know: look at the resolution light of the CDM. If the light is activated, the DAC part of the CDM is operational, in tandem with the amp part.


 

 Thanks!


----------



## fotomeow

hey folks,
  
 I'm considering buying this amp, and wanted to ask if anyone could answer this question re: Hi-Res file transfers to the CDM:
  
 Ok, I understand that the iPhone can send a bit-for-bit signal to the CDM with a CCK (and maybe even the new Dragon iOS mini-cables). But that doesn't necessarily that the CDM DAC (Wolfson) will ACCEPT the hi-res file. 
  
 Eg, if I have a 24/192 file on my iPhone with a CCK, the CDM might only accept the 16/44 version of that 24/192 file. 
  
 Anyone know for sure? (Sorry, I admit, I haven't read the prior 74 pages, but I've scoured several online reviews and can't find an answer)
  
 Thanks!
 GxG


----------



## tassardar

fotomeow said:


> hey folks,
> 
> I'm considering buying this amp, and wanted to ask if anyone could answer this question re: Hi-Res file transfers to the CDM:
> 
> ...




Firstly, iPhone can't output anything beyond 16/44 unless it's something new (or require maybe some iPhone license) There's a limitation of bit rate which I think you can find easily online. So it's not so much of a cdm issue. Btw my zx2, a modified android player does output hi res so not so much of cdm, more on the apple limitation.


----------



## fotomeow

tassardar said:


> Firstly, iPhone can't output anything beyond 16/44 unless it's something new (or require maybe some iPhone license) There's a limitation of bit rate which I think you can find easily online. So it's not so much of a cdm issue. Btw my zx2, a modified android player does output hi res so not so much of cdm, more on the apple limitation.





 Your right, I had presumed HiRes was possible (for 24/192 at least) via the latest tech and apps. 

So then, if using a DAP that can transfer HiRes (24/192 or better), will the CDM receive the exact same HiRes bit-rate signal to its onboard DAC?


----------



## tassardar

Yes. The Sony players through their digital out can provide up to 24/192. The colors on the front will actually change base on the file quality. However do note most android devices cannot output true bit rate either.


----------



## FidelityCastro

So I just noticed yesterday that despite having a "hi-fi" subscription to Tidal, my setting for downloads (onto my iP6) was "normal". My bad of course. I changed it to "hi-fi" and deleted the albums I had on the phone, then re-downloaded my faves in hi-fi mode and sure enough, the SQ is now amazing. My CDM, which I thought sounded a bit too middly - even for a tube amp - now has that lovely clarity that I get from the Hugo, but with the musicality that one wants from a tube amp. 

Very happy man.


----------



## esteboune

fidelitycastro said:


> So I just noticed yesterday that despite having a "hi-fi" subscription to Tidal, my setting for downloads (onto my iP6) was "normal". My bad of course. I changed it to "hi-fi" and deleted the albums I had on the phone, then re-downloaded my faves in hi-fi mode and sure enough, the SQ is now amazing. My CDM, which I thought sounded a bit too middly - even for a tube amp - now has that lovely clarity that I get from the Hugo, but with the musicality that one wants from a tube amp.
> 
> Very happy man.


----------



## esteboune

If you guys are looking for a nice case for the CDM. I strongly recommend the Pelican 1040.
  
 I did a few modification.
 It fits perfectly and i can put some cables as well.
  
 Great.


----------



## derGabe

tassardar said:


> Firstly, iPhone can't output anything beyond 16/44 unless it's something new (or require maybe some iPhone license) There's a limitation of bit rate which I think you can find easily online. So it's not so much of a cdm issue. Btw my zx2, a modified android player does output hi res so not so much of cdm, more on the apple limitation.


 

 I don't know what you are talking about, but that is just straight wrong. The Output of the iPhone / iPod is 16/44, that is correct. But that doesn't mean that it wont output anything above "redbook". If you use the Digital Out (via Lightning) you can easily output "HiRes" files, even up to DSD, as the iPhone / iPod will work as a transport, bypassing the internal DAC and outputing bit-for-bit.


----------



## Ultrainferno

For those who don't have one yet, or want a second one: I am now giving away one CDM to a lucky winner on HFN. You know where to go


----------



## lookingforIEMs

ultrainferno said:


> For those who don't have one yet, or want a second one: I am now giving away one CDM to a lucky winner on HFN. You know where to go :rolleyes:





I'm still 17  1 year short


----------



## Ultrainferno

lookingforiems said:


> I'm still 17
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm sure there will be other giveaways next year.
 Btw, your signature means "dick" in my language.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

ultrainferno said:


> I'm sure there will be other giveaways next year.
> Btw, your signature means "dick" in my language. :rolleyes:




An Alo CDM v2 maybe? 

Didn't know that about my sig! I just put lul cos it was a lame alternative to LOL haha


----------



## fotomeow

tassardar said:


> Firstly, iPhone can't output anything beyond 16/44 unless it's something new (or require maybe some iPhone license) There's a limitation of bit rate which I think you can find easily online. So it's not so much of a cdm issue. Btw my zx2, a modified android player does output hi res so not so much of cdm, more on the apple limitation.






dergabe said:


> I don't know what you are talking about, but that is just straight wrong. The Output of the iPhone / iPod is 16/44, that is correct. But that doesn't mean that it wont output anything above "redbook". If you use the Digital Out (via Lightning) you can easily output "HiRes" files, even up to DSD, as the iPhone / iPod will work as a transport, bypassing the internal DAC and outputing bit-for-bit.




Thanks for clarifying! Sounds like the iPhone 6 can output HiRes with or without an app/software. 

Eg, I just received confirmation from another Headfi-ear that using a FLAC app will transport HiRes bit-perfect FLAC files out of the 6 into HiFi M8, for example. 

But Im still trying to figure out if the ALO CDM will actually RECEIVE and PROCESS bit-perfect HiRes files, rather than down sample them to 16/44.


----------



## prot

fotomeow said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Sounds like the iPhone 6 can output HiRes with or without an app/software.
> 
> Eg, I just received confirmation from another Headfi-ear that using a FLAC app will transport HiRes bit-perfect FLAC files out of the 6 into HiFi M8, for example.
> 
> But Im still trying to figure out if the ALO CDM will actually RECEIVE and PROCESS bit-perfect HiRes files, rather than down sample them to 16/44.




The iphone can output any hires bitstream. You do need a cck or special lod cable though. Also a special player app. Many of those available in the appstore, even free ones. 
The CDM DAC can also take up to 24/192, no worries there either. 
How good it'll all sound, that's another question. My exp was pretty lousy but according to many others in this thread it sounds wonderful.


----------



## derGabe

fotomeow said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Sounds like the iPhone 6 can output HiRes with or without an app/software.
> 
> Eg, I just received confirmation from another Headfi-ear that using a FLAC app will transport HiRes bit-perfect FLAC files out of the 6 into HiFi M8, for example.
> 
> But Im still trying to figure out if the ALO CDM will actually RECEIVE and PROCESS bit-perfect HiRes files, rather than down sample them to 16/44.



You're welcome. Prot also stated it, you Need the CCK for connecting the iPhone to your CDM via USB. Then the iPhone will Output every Hires File via an App, that allows Hires Playback. Vox Player for example is free and can Output Hires up to DSD.


----------



## esteboune

_ZX2 Balanced output --> CDM balance Imput --> LCD2 Balanced Output_
  
 wow!


----------



## Uncle E1

until today there is no confirmation from Sony if that is a true balanced output design


----------



## esteboune

uncle e1 said:


> until today there is no confirmation from Sony if that is a true balanced output design


 

 i don't care about Sony.
 I love the sound... Any confirmation won't change it


----------



## Ultrainferno

esteboune said:


> i don't care about Sony.
> I love the sound... Any confirmation won't change it


 
  
 I agree that you liking it is most important. then again, I myself would like to know if it is really balanced or not. But that should be audible, no?


----------



## esteboune

ultrainferno said:


> I agree that you liking it is most important. then again, I myself would like to know if it is really balanced or not. But that should be audible, no?




To my ears there is a true difference when I use the zx2 with a trs or trrs plug.


----------



## Cognacbrown

esteboune said:


> i don't care about Sony.
> I love the sound... Any confirmation won't change it




I believe the balanced 2.5mm input of CDM has a [6] db uplift and so it might account for the "better sound". Tested this with a 3.5mm TRS to 2.5 TRRS plug and it does sound louder and "better". I think the gain on the SE 3.5mm input is set too low.


----------



## Uncle E1

cognacbrown said:


> I believe the balanced 2.5mm input of CDM has a [6] db uplift and so it might account for the "better sound". Tested this with a 3.5mm TRS to 2.5 TRRS plug and it does sound louder and "better". I think the gain on the SE 3.5mm input is set too low.


 

 +4dB to be exact


----------



## tassardar

Anyone know what's the max input voltage of the cdm ? Today I fed the line out of the chord mojo to it and the music started to clip in weird ways. Had to lower it and the clipping is gone. Mojo was rated at 3v out so what is the max input can the cdm go before it gets overloaded ?


----------



## kikouyou

tassardar said:


> Anyone know what's the max input voltage of the cdm ? Today I fed the line out of the chord mojo to it and the music started to clip in weird ways. Had to lower it and the clipping is gone. Mojo was rated at 3v out so what is the max input can the cdm go before it gets overloaded ?


 

 I read something from Rob Watts about clipping on the Mojo with 8 Ohms headsets which led into a redesign of the mojo output stage, but it is very surprizing to see this issue with an amp input which has a input high impedance. Sounds like the mojo is to be used for a very specific use case and is getting into trouble out of it.


----------



## fotomeow

tassardar said:


> Anyone know what's the max input voltage of the cdm ? Today I fed the line out of the chord mojo to it and the music started to clip in weird ways. Had to lower it and the clipping is gone. Mojo was rated at 3v out so what is the max input can the cdm go before it gets overloaded ?




I won't say that this is not purely a Mojo issue since I'm still researching both these units (Mojo & CDM). 

Just to play devils advocate: it could be a CDM Issue, a Mojo issue, or a combo issue, no?

It's hard for me to presume it's a Chord issue, given their general reputation, and that their DACs (at least for the Mojo and Hugo) are the main draw of the units. Eg, I can't imagine that Chord would create the Mojo and not consider that many users would be getting it for the excellent FPGA DAC, and use it in a stack with another (more powerful and refined) HP amp.

 IOW, hard for me to believe that Chord would have such a high (and preclusive) output voltage that would significantly reduce its usability. I mean, usability and portability are supposed to be one of the main draws for the Mojo.


----------



## KB

tassardar said:


> Anyone know what's the max input voltage of the cdm ? Today I fed the line out of the chord mojo to it and the music started to clip in weird ways. Had to lower it and the clipping is gone. Mojo was rated at 3v out so what is the max input can the cdm go before it gets overloaded ?


 
  
 Tassardar,
  
 The input voltage of the CDM should not exceed 2.8v.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## onlychild

kb said:


> Tassardar,
> 
> The input voltage of the CDM should not exceed 2v.
> 
> ...





Ken, the balanced output of the AK380 is about 2.3v, do you recommend having the volume down a couple notches from max?

I know you use that combo, what volume level of the balanced output of AK380 have you found works best with the CDM?

Thx


----------



## KB

onlychild said:


> Ken, the balanced output of the AK380 is about 2.3v, do you recommend having the volume down a couple notches from max?
> 
> I know you use that combo, what volume level of the balanced output of AK380 have you found works best with the CDM?
> 
> Thx


 
  
 No 2.3V is perfect, I will edit my original post.
  
 Ken


----------



## onlychild

Thanks. You know us head-fi'ers are sticklers for the details. ; )


----------



## Steve Britt

I just got the Questyle QP1R to pair with my JHAudio Roxannes. Have I made a good decision? I will not receive the Roxanne for a few weeks but the QP1R should be he Wednesday. Any thoughts?


----------



## tassardar

kb said:


> Tassardar,
> 
> The input voltage of the CDM should not exceed 2.8v.
> 
> ...




Thanks! That pretty much explains the strange clipping. Probably down the volumn a few notch to solve the issue.


----------



## AxelCloris

steve britt said:


> I just got the Questyle QP1R to pair with my JHAudio Roxannes. Have I made a good decision? I will not receive the Roxanne for a few weeks but the QP1R should be he Wednesday. Any thoughts?


 
  
 You're better off asking that question in the Questyle DAP thread.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/751140/questyle-qp1
  
 And here's a review with a bunch of IEMs compared. The Roxanne isn't specifically mentioned, but you should be able to draw some conclusions from the post.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/778877/review-questyle-audio-qp1r-with-multiple-headphone-and-iem-pairings


----------



## tassardar

On a note, zx2->mojo->cdm is totally fantastic. warm, smooth and energetic sound


----------



## FidelityCastro

I've got some new tubes from ALO and want to try switching them for the stock ones. 
As someone who is utterly cack-handed at this stuff, I'll obviously be watching the ALO vid on how to do it. 

One quick question, does it matter that I don't have an anti static band? Is there anything one should do to reduce static without it? (And yes, feel free to make jokes about rubbing balloons etc etc before commencing...)

Thanks in advance.

Edit: I went ahead and swapped them out anyway. Well done ALO for having such a cool little video to follow!
For once, I'm happy to say that I really WILL wait for them to "burn in" a bit - literally, as they are mechanical things rather than ones and zeros - but great sound so far. Not a huge difference at first listen but I detect a touch more crispness in the mids (A/B-ing at the speed I work would take so long that I reckon my brain would forget the difference.....sorry). 

All good fun. Conclusion: even idiots like me can change the tubes on a CDM.

PS note for anyone switching tubes: you only have to worry about getting the tubes on the correct side (left and right) for single diode tubes (I think green PCB on the bottom of each tube). For dual triode (black PCB on bottom of tube) you can put the tubes on either side.


----------



## phonomat

ultrainferno said:


> For those who don't have one yet, or want a second one: I am now giving away one CDM to a lucky winner on HFN. You know where to go :rolleyes:




Sorry, didn't see this earlier. Is it too late to participate?


----------



## Ultrainferno

phonomat said:


> Sorry, didn't see this earlier. Is it too late to participate?




It is still open till Thursday! Good luck


----------



## phonomat

ultrainferno said:


> It is still open till Thursday! Good luck




Great, thanks! My Hugo is in desperate need of some balancing.


----------



## cchamorn

kb said:


> Tassardar,
> 
> The input voltage of the CDM should not exceed 2.8v.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Ken
  
 CDM (in 2.8v)  can be safely used with mojo (line out 3v)  or not ? 
  
 Thanks


----------



## EH-Yeon

cchamorn said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> CDM (in 2.8v)  can be safely used with mojo (line out 3v)  or not ?
> 
> Thanks


 
 You will hear clipping/ distortion. Plus, that is not line out, just a constant at 3vrms volume setting. You can always adjust the volume to be fed into cdm.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Hmm weird hahaha. I activated mojo line out mode and fed to cdm with no volume distortion etc? . All I hear is musical bliss?

Do I have to turn down the mojo? Or it's fine to activate mojo in line out mode and use as normal?


----------



## FidelityCastro

Just changed tubes to the Sonotone 5719 (single triode). Best sound I have ever heard out of any of my gear, including the fantastic Chord Hugo (for which I remain a massive advocate and rules for certain music - no doubt the Mojo too). 

Wide soundstage; incredible rendering of instruments (mostly rock / Americana / blues / country-type tunes for me, plus a bit of funky stuff); you can hear the pick attack or fingers on guitar strings; great kick drums and nice crisp hi-hat and crash cymbals; fat but still punchy bass; warm but still crisp vocals. I'm sure I've heard a couple of things on tracks for the first time (probably new toy syndrome so pinch of salt). 

As we know at this level, there is almost certainly a load of lucky synergy going on here, so FTR, here's the signal chain: 
IP6 running Tidal > Apple CCK (always the weak link) > Moon Audio (Silver Dragon?) USB - mini USB > CDM (high gain setting) > Effect Audio 8-braid, single ended cable > Earsonics Velvets. 

The difference is like the first time I swapped a single-ended IEM cable for a balanced one on my little AK120 + Glove A1 combo. It honestly sounds that much more open and separated. 

Audition tracks: 
Jude Cole - "Start the Car" (production style very much of its time, I.e. quite top-endy and not trying to win the loudness war like modern albums. This combo takes the edge off the top end)
Blackberry Smoke - "No Way Back to Eden" (the hand percussion at the beginning sounds fantastic. A modern album but with incredibly trebly production. This combo just warmed it up). 
Eric Church - "Jack Daniels"
TFDI - "Slow It Down"
Jason Isbell - "Elephant"
The New Basement Tapes - "When I Get My Hands On You" (the hiss is on the original track!)
Daft Punk - "Get Lucky"
Gramatik - "Just Jammin'"

Obviously YMMV but my order of tubes preference so far is:
Sonotone 5719 single triode (don't forget to get the left and right tubes on the correct side) 
Stock Sylvania 6111WA dual triode (tubes can go either side) 
Sylvania 6021 brown label dual triode (bought after reading Lieven's fantastic headfonia article where they tested a bunch of tubes. Great example of YMMV and synergy, as I didn't like them as much as the stock tubes). 

I have a couple of others to try at some stage, but leaving these in for now.


----------



## b0ssMax

fidelitycastro said:


> Just changed tubes to the Sonotone 5719 (single triode). Best sound I have ever heard out of any of my gear, including the fantastic Chord Hugo (for which I remain a massive advocate and rules for certain music - no doubt the Mojo too).
> 
> Wide soundstage; incredible rendering of instruments (mostly rock / Americana / blues / country-type tunes for me, plus a bit of funky stuff); you can hear the pick attack or fingers on guitar strings; great kick drums and nice crisp hi-hat and crash cymbals; fat but still punchy bass; warm but still crisp vocals. I'm sure I've heard a couple of things on tracks for the first time (probably new toy syndrome so pinch of salt).
> 
> ...




My stock tubes were phillips 6111WA. Are there 2 stock tube versions?


----------



## FidelityCastro

Same thing I think.


----------



## Ultrainferno

fidelitycastro said:


> Sylvania 6021 brown label dual triode (bought after reading Lieven's fantastic headfonia article where they tested a bunch of tubes. Great example of YMMV and synergy, as I didn't like them as much as the stock tubes).
> 
> I have a couple of others to try at some stage, but leaving these in for now.


 
  
 Thank you very much, I'm glad the article which was a lot of work is of use


----------



## Cognacbrown

fidelitycastro said:


> Just changed tubes to the Sonotone 5719 (single triode). Best sound I have ever heard out of any of my gear, including the fantastic Chord Hugo (for which I remain a massive advocate and rules for certain music - no doubt the Mojo too).
> 
> Wide soundstage; incredible rendering of instruments (mostly rock / Americana / blues / country-type tunes for me, plus a bit of funky stuff); you can hear the pick attack or fingers on guitar strings; great kick drums and nice crisp hi-hat and crash cymbals; fat but still punchy bass; warm but still crisp vocals. I'm sure I've heard a couple of things on tracks for the first time (probably new toy syndrome so pinch of salt).
> 
> ...




I've swapped mine to the Sonotones too. Loving them. By the way, I didn't pay attention to the L R configuration. What happens if one were to set incorrectly? I'm too lazy to reopen up the set to check. will it cause phase inversion or no sound? Thanks


----------



## sonickarma

cognacbrown said:


> I've swapped mine to the Sonotones too. Loving them. By the way, I didn't pay attention to the L R configuration. What happens if one were to set incorrectly? I'm too lazy to reopen up the set to check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 50 percent chance you plugged them in correctly!


----------



## b0ssMax

sonickarma said:


> 50 percent chance you plugged them in correctly!





And 50% chance it was installed incorrectly.


----------



## kikouyou

mrmax said:


> And 50% chance it was installed incorrectly.


 

 If they are installed incorrectly I guess there is no sound and possible damage to the amp. So in this case it seems that he has been lucky with his 50% chance....


----------



## raypin

mmm.....dual triode installed incorrectly = damaged tubes. Single triode = switchable. . Backread a bit the CDM tube rolling thread. That already happened to a fellow member. Don't be lazy. Do it right everytime.


----------



## FidelityCastro

Hust





raypin said:


> mmm.....dual triode installed incorrectly = damaged tubes. Single triode = switchable. . Backread a bit the CDM tube rolling thread. That already happened to a fellow member. Don't be lazy. Do it right everytime.


 
For clarity - it's the single triode tubes that have to go on the correct side. With the dual triodes it doesn't matter.


----------



## raypin

mmm....yes, you are correct. Single triode like the Sonotones have to go to the correct position (L/R). Sorry for the confusion. Dual triodes like the Mullard are interchangeable.


----------



## FidelityCastro

I cannot overstate the enjoyment I'm getting from the Sonotones. They are such a good mix of warmth - improving any trebly mixes on songs or albums - and instrument separation (with every mix). 

I may have fitted them a bit clumsily as I notice that if the CDM takes a gentle knock (eg against a table top) I get a rather unpleasant hissing through my IEMs for a few seconds, then they settle down again. And the music sounds, well musical, so I can live with it. 

Having said that, I think the Hugo is arguably a better travel companion as it's less sensitive to knocks and smartphone interference (I'm not putting my iP6 into airplane mode every time I want to listen to music for a short period of time) and much better battery life. But again, the CDM just sounds fantastic with these tubes. And as a guitar player I'm used to tube/valve amps being fussier than transistors or digital, so it comes with the territory.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just announced the lucky winner of the CDM Giveaway on the site. Are you the lucky winner?


----------



## phonomat

ultrainferno said:


> I just announced the lucky winner of the CDM Giveaway on the site. Are you the lucky winner?




Sadly, it would appear as though I'm not, but can I just quickly call dibs in case he doesn't claim his prize in the next, say, 20 minutes or so?


----------



## Ultrainferno

phonomat said:


> Sadly, it would appear as though I'm not, but can I just quickly call dibs in case he doesn't claim his prize in the next, say, 20 minutes or so?


 
  
 If he doesn't reply to my email within 3 days, I'm choosing a new winner


----------



## fotomeow

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> If he doesn't reply to my email within 3 days, I'm choosing a new winner


 
  
 Good, b/c I was going to demand a recount! 
 .... er, ask very politely for one anyway .....
 .... or just say nothing at all
 ....


----------



## Ultrainferno

fotomeow said:


> Good, b/c I was going to demand a recount!
> .... er, ask very politely for one anyway .....
> .... or just say nothing at all
> ....


 
  
 I'm afraid he has claimed the prize. Good luck for next time, I have a couple of cool giveaways coming up...


----------



## WayneWoondirts

got my CDM today!
 unbelievable! hooked it up to my AK 120II, single ended though, waiting for my balanced interconnect. can't wait to go fully balanced.


----------



## FidelityCastro

waynewoondirts said:


> got my CDM today!
> unbelievable! hooked it up to my AK 120II, single ended though, waiting for my balanced interconnect. can't wait to go fully balanced.




For what it's worth, one of my single ended cables sounds better than either of my balanced ones (and I'm a fan of balanced). 
Glad you're enjoying the CDM. Awesome bit of kit.


----------



## Ultrainferno

waynewoondirts said:


> got my CDM today!
> unbelievable! hooked it up to my AK 120II, single ended though, waiting for my balanced interconnect. can't wait to go fully balanced.


 
  
 Where did you get it from?


----------



## wirefriend

What is the CDM's weight?


----------



## mscott58

wirefriend said:


> What is the CDM's weight?




It floats like a duck...


----------



## wirefriend

mscott58 said:


> It floats like a duck...


 
 Picture please.


----------



## mscott58

wirefriend said:


> Picture please.


----------



## wirefriend

mscott58 said:


>


 
 Where is the CDM? Or where's the duck?
  
 Nobody knows the CDM's weight?


----------



## fotomeow

wirefriend said:


> Where is the CDM? Or where's the duck?
> 
> Nobody knows the CDM's weight?




Its a mystery .... I emailed ALO a couple months ago and asked the weight, I also pointed out to them that their website advertises that it will tell you the weight (on such and such a page of the site), but it does not state the weight.
 
Then I got a response from ALO, but it did not address either of these issues. 
 
So I guess that this is a "guess your weight" contest, tho not the sexual kind {:0}


----------



## wirefriend

fotomeow said:


> Its a mystery .... I emailed ALO a couple months ago and asked the weight, I also pointed out to them that their website advertises that it will tell you the weight (on such and such a page of the site), but it does not state the weight.
> 
> Then I got a response from ALO, but it did not address either of these issues.
> 
> So I guess that this is a "guess your weight" contest, tho not the sexual kind {:0}


 
 Found it here:
"CDM’s 412 grams are spread like this: ~145mm length, ~83mm width, ~26mm height"


----------



## phonomat

wirefriend said:


> Found it here:
> [COLOR=444444]"CDM’s 412 grams are spread like this: ~145mm length, ~83mm width, ~26mm height"[/COLOR]




Sounds pretty sexual to me.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

ultrainferno said:


> Where did you get it from?


 
 I got it from this awesome place called headfonia.com (I won it actually), you should check it out sometime


----------



## tassardar

Today I used my cdm as a preamp to my speaker system. Oh many totally heaven for female vocals. So soft, smooth with a touch of warmth with great imaging. The low gain is quiet enough for the power amp to take in. I think this will me by permanent setting for anything female vocals.

But that said if I want sheer bite and dynamic, my mojo does better. Though somehow I prefer the way cdm portrays any form of vocals. They felt more focused with softness and air as it radiates outwards hmm.


----------



## fotomeow

wirefriend said:


> Found it here:
> "CDM’s 412 grams are spread like this: ~145mm length, ~83mm width, ~26mm height"


 
  


phonomat said:


> Sounds pretty sexual to me.


 
 oooohhh, baby ........nice ..... dimensions ............


----------



## fotomeow

tassardar said:


> Today I used my cdm as a preamp to my speaker system. Oh many totally heaven for female vocals. So soft, smooth with a touch of warmth with great imaging. The low gain is quiet enough for the power amp to take in. I think this will me by permanent setting for anything female vocals.
> 
> But that said if I want sheer bite and dynamic, my mojo does better. Though somehow I prefer the way cdm portrays any form of vocals. They felt more focused with softness and air as it radiates outwards hmm.


 

 tassardar - but how does it sound to run the Mojo thru the CDM?
 Does it split the middle b/w the CDM +++ female vocals and the Mojo +++ punch/bite? 
  
 I demoed the Mojo and felt that although it is impressive,
 it had too much bite and too little tonal richness for all genres that I listen to.


----------



## tassardar

fotomeow said:


> tassardar - but how does it sound to run the Mojo thru the CDM?
> Does it split the middle b/w the CDM +++ female vocals and the Mojo +++ punch/bite?
> 
> I demoed the Mojo and felt that although it is impressive,
> it had too much bite and too little tonal richness for all genres that I listen to.


 
 Hmm Yeah. Mojo with CDM is in the middle. Think mojo with smoothness and a touch more air in its voice and instrument. 
  
 Mojo is definitely a great dac, but not everyone wants that kind of bite.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

does anyone here know the dB differences in high and low gain?

 also: where do you store your CDM when transporting it? do you have a special case for it? I'm looking for one to carry it safely

 does anyone know a place where I can get married to the CDM?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

just heard fom fedex that my balanced IC and Sonotone's arrived and are ready for delivery. 
 had to reschedule it though, since I'm out of town untill Monday. 
  
 will report on fully balanced mode and the tubes.


----------



## phonomat

waynewoondirts said:


> does anyone know a place where I can get married to the CDM?




Whoa, haven't the two of you just moved in together? Believe me, you might want to give it a little time; fools rush in ...

Btw, I see what you did there, "WayneWoondirts". 

Best,
WayneSterts


----------



## WayneWoondirts

phonomat said:


> Whoa, haven't the two of you just moved in together? Believe me, you might want to give it a little time; fools rush in ...
> 
> Btw, I see what you did there, "WayneWoondirts".
> 
> ...


 
 yes, but we're meant to be together 
 also it keeps me warm at night.

 great you caught it! also a good one


----------



## fotomeow

waynewoondirts said:


> does anyone know a place where I can get married to the CDM?


 
  
 San Francisco, they'll marry just about anybody!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

fotomeow said:


> San Francisco, they'll marry just about anybody!


 
 aah, very good. who wants to attend? @Ultrainferno since you introduced us would you be my best man?


----------



## Ultrainferno

waynewoondirts said:


> aah, very good. who wants to attend? @Ultrainferno since you introduced us would you be my best man?


 
  
 Uff, only if there's bridesmaids


----------



## kbuzz

tassardar said:


> Today I used my cdm as a preamp to my speaker system. Oh many totally heaven for female vocals. So soft, smooth with a touch of warmth with great imaging. The low gain is quiet enough for the power amp to take in. I think this will me by permanent setting for anything female vocals.
> 
> But that said if I want sheer bite and dynamic, my mojo does better. Though somehow I prefer the way cdm portrays any form of vocals. They felt more focused with softness and air as it radiates outwards hmm.


 
 tassadr- any info for some one trying to decide between the chord and the cdm?  Im using HD600's now but hope to step up to a high end closed back such as Ether C or audeze. thanks


----------



## jelt2359

kbuzz said:


> tassadr- any info for some one trying to decide between the chord and the cdm?  Im using HD600's now but hope to step up to a high end closed back such as Ether C or audeze. thanks




Why not the Hugo? Same price ballpark as the cdm. I just think both the cdm and the mojo are really best for iems. Assuming you're not gonna have a separate amp, of course. If you are then just run with the Mojo or Hugo and don't look back.


----------



## shigzeo

The CDM has analogue input as well. Both MOJO and the HUGO lack them, therefore they are not really directly comparable. Then, there's the fact that the CDM is a valve amp, which competes on a completely different level: sound character rather than straight sound quality. 

 The CDM is about as stable as you can get under any load. Truly remarkable.


----------



## FidelityCastro

kbuzz said:


> tassadr- any info for some one trying to decide between the chord and the cdm?  Im using HD600's now but hope to step up to a high end closed back such as Ether C or audeze. thanks




I have both and the CDM is getting more use. From a subjective perspective (and therefore I'm in danger of winding up shigzeo here), they are entirely comparable. In that sense of size (CDM and Hugo not Mojo) and overall ownership proposition. 

Like anything, they just need the right synergy of IEM, cable (and tubes, the CDMs case) and music genre. The CDM is definitely warmer, as one would expect from tubes, but not to the extent that music becomes cloudy, mushy or overly-coloured. The Hugo is more precise and the SQ is awesome, although it can occasionally come across as more clinical than musical. 

I think they're both great. Hugo is definitely more robust and travels better (including charge time). CDM is sensitive to the right combo, but on its day the musicality is off the charts (not literally, shigzeo  )


----------



## mscott58

kbuzz said:


> tassadr- any info for some one trying to decide between the chord and the cdm?  Im using HD600's now but hope to step up to a high end closed back such as Ether C or audeze. thanks


 
 I'd say if you have the money to buy the Hugo then instead buy both the CDM and the Mojo! I have both and the Mojo is a really portable unit that works great with my K10's on the road, and when I'm at at my desk I plug the Mojo into the CDM to run both the K10's and the LCD-3's. Cheers


----------



## rcoleman1

Hey guys. I'm new to this thread (not new to Head-fi) and I'm contemplating buying a CDM as my all around portable amp/desktop DAC. Everybody raves about this thing and it seems to have all the features and power that I need for my IEMs and Audeze Xs. I'm also an iPhone 6 owner and I was hoping to pair them together almost daily between home and work but I hear there's been some compatibility issues with iOS 9x and the CDM so I've been holding off on my purchase. Anyone know anything about this issue...of any fixes...forthcoming or otherwise? Thanks.


----------



## FidelityCastro

rcoleman1 said:


> Hey guys. I'm new to this thread (not new to Head-fi) and I'm contemplating buying a CDM as my all around portable amp/desktop DAC. Everybody raves about this thing and it seems to have all the features and power that I need for my IEMs and Audeze Xs. I'm also an iPhone 6 owner and I was hoping to pair them together almost daily between home and work but I hear there's been some compatibility issues with iOS 9x and the CDM so I've been holding off on my purchase. Anyone know anything about this issue...of any fixes...forthcoming or otherwise? Thanks.




Hi #rcoleman1
I use my CDM with iP6 everyday. No issues (except battery drain on the phone and the CDM as I use the latter's DAC and tube amp. SQ is amazing but it's worth trying different tubes.


----------



## cbridgeford

Same for me.  I use it with my iPhone 6+ and iPad everyday.  I had problems for a while but in the end, it was just a faulty CCK.  Once I replaced it, no problems.


----------



## rcoleman1

Thanks guys. I'm treating myself to a CDM for Christmas! I guess any reason will do.


----------



## wirefriend

Could someone compare CDM to Sony PHA-3 please...


----------



## kikouyou

Can the CDM be powered with 12V instead of 12.6V? I would do that from an external regulated output?


----------



## KB

Kikouyou 

No sorry, you must use the 12.6v charger.

Kb


----------



## kikouyou

kb said:


> Kikouyou
> 
> No sorry, you must use the 12.6v charger.
> 
> Kb


 

 Thank you Ken, too bad I cannot use this extra battery to keep the CDM going 
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NGLTZQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
  
 If we consider the power supply is giving 12.6V +/- 5% it should work at 12V...


----------



## Jwm48324

Can anyone tell me what DAP's you connected to the Con. Dual mono with The USB digital cable and how is the sound.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Android phones


----------



## Jwm48324

Not interested in connecting a phone to the DAC. Any DAP's please.


----------



## bmichels

I guess, with all the hype around the CDM,  I will have to test it against my 2 portable tube amp : The Analog square paper TU-05 (all tubes) and TUR-06 (hybrid) 
  
  

  

  

  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 and then will come the WA8 ...   interesting days to come


----------



## silversurfer616

Received a CDM today and I am impressed by the look of this little piece of gear. Gorgeous design and the SQ is not lacking either.
Pairing it with a RWAK120s and it sounds good with my Grado GS1000e, Denon 5000 and Beyer T5p, not so with the LCD2f. But so what....


----------



## The Life

silversurfer616 said:


> Received a CDM today and I am impressed by the look of this little piece of gear. Gorgeous design and the SQ is not lacking either.
> Pairing it with a RWAK120s and it sounds good with my Grado GS1000e, Denon 5000 and Beyer T5p, not so with the LCD2f. But so what....


 
  
 I too received my CDM this morning (technically yesterday morning where I am) but, sadly, it appears to be a bum unit. It only outputs sound into the right side of all of my ear/headphones. I contacted ALO as soon as I received it but I haven't heard anything back. Hopefully they can rectify this for me ASAP because it's a huge bummer (no pun intended) to spend this much money on a product and wait for it with such anticipation only to have it arrive in a broken condition. On the bright side, what I do hear out of the one ear that it does output, sounds promising so far.


----------



## Ultrainferno

the life said:


> I too received my CDM this morning (technically yesterday morning where I am) but, sadly, it appears to be a bum unit. It only outputs sound into the right side of all of my ear/headphones. I contacted ALO as soon as I received it but I haven't heard anything back. Hopefully they can rectify this for me ASAP because it's a huge bummer (no pun intended) to spend this much money on a product and wait for it with such anticipation only to have it arrive in a broken condition. On the bright side, what I do hear out of the one ear that it does output, sounds promising so far.


 
  
 First of all, double check your line in and line out connectors. In the beginning they're a bit tight, so make sure your cables are properly plugged in (deep enough. happened to me as well). Also try other sources just to be sure it isn't your actual source.
 If that doesn't help, try switching the tubes (green pcb! Follow instructions), if the other channel is now dead, then you have a dead tube and in that case I'm sure ALO will send you a new tube.


----------



## fotomeow

rcoleman1 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm treating myself to a CDM for Christmas! I guess any reason will do.


 

 Would love to hear how they mate with the LCD-Xs .... and also the EL-8s (which I have a pair of).
 My CDM coming tomorrow, just wondering if upgrade to the the LCD-Xs would be worth it. 
 .... I can hear tubes for Xmas .....


----------



## fotomeow

bmichels said:


> I guess, with all the hype around the CDM,  I will have to test it against my 2 portable tube amp : The Analog square paper TU-05 (all tubes) and TUR-06 (hybrid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Holy crap ... you are one TU-07 HP II away from a perfect trifecta!
  
 And I know the WA8 is coming down the pike. 
  
 What full sized HPs do you like with the TU-06 hybrid?


----------



## Ultrainferno

bmichels said:


> I guess, with all the hype around the CDM,  I will have to test it against my 2 portable tube amp : The Analog square paper TU-05 (all tubes) and TUR-06 (hybrid)


 
  
 Soooo, when can I as a fellow Belgian come over?


----------



## silversurfer616

Try to wiggle around with the headphone connector when you lug it into the amp. Or push it all the way in and then gradually move it out . Had the same problem with an adapter which I put on my headphone cable in order to use the balanced output.


----------



## raypin

mmm.......which AK player sounds best with the CDM? I'm considering ugrading my AK 240 to the new AK 320. AK haters need not reply (lol!).


----------



## Mimouille

raypin said:


> mmm.......which AK player sounds best with the CDM? I'm considering ugrading my AK 240 to the new AK 320. AK haters need not reply (lol!).


I have not tried the CDM, but based on the AK380, the AK240 is brighter and sharper to my ears, so maybe the paring with the CDM would be better. Just saying because I am considering it with my SS.


----------



## bmichels

fotomeow said:


> Holy crap ... you are one TU-07 HP II away from a perfect trifecta!
> 
> And I know the WA8 is coming down the pike.
> 
> What full sized HPs do you like with the TU-06 hybrid?



Fostex TH900 is perfect synergy with TU-05 & 06

BTW my TUR-06 is for sale. Too many amps...


----------



## kikouyou

mimouille said:


> I have not tried the CDM, but based on the AK380, the AK240 is brighter and sharper to my ears, so maybe the paring with the CDM would be better. Just saying because I am considering it with my SS.


 

 2 choices,
  
 1. AK balanced output into CDM balanced input is pretty exciting for sound stage if you are also using the balanced output of the CDM. ALO has a small cable TRRS for that
  
 2. I am also using the following chain - AK - Optical out up to 176Khz into Mojo analog out into CDM - I kind of like it much this way.
  
 If you have a use for it the internal DAC of the CDM is very good, but restricted to USB input. It has DSD compatibility issues with the Mac and Audirvana (Will accept only PCM and not DoP) - I use it still with Audirvana so I do not have to play with the cables and just play with the CDM back source switch between Audirvana and AK+ Mojo


----------



## Mimouille

kikouyou said:


> 2 choices,
> 
> 1. AK balanced output into CDM balanced input is pretty exciting for sound stage if you are also using the balanced output of the CDM. ALO has a small cable TRRS for that
> 
> ...


Which AK are you talking about.


----------



## kikouyou

mimouille said:


> Which AK are you talking about.


 

 All AK from the large screen series the other will have a lower optical (88Khz) output for DSD converted to PCM when they support DSD. I think they all have the balance output too. If you are only with PCM files the optical output of these devices goes to 196Khz. Honestly 176KHz is very good. I have tried this config with AK240 and AK380. DSD decoding happens in the AK devices and depending on the model the HW is different so we do not have a lot of info on the technical differences for this particular DSD function to optical. The AK380 has the small jitter clock in addition to latest dual DAC... Now hearing the differences is a whole different game


----------



## KB

Me and the team here are super happy to report the CDM has been receiving some nice accolades as of late. Thank you Positive Feedback, Headphone.guru and all our customers! 
  
http://headphone.guru/headphone-guru-2015-awards-best-of-the-best/
  
http://positive-feedback.com/audio-discourse/impressions-robinsons-brutus-awards-for-2015-part-1/
  
 Happy holiday and musical bliss to all.
  
 Ken


----------



## FidelityCastro

kb said:


> Me and the team here are super happy to report the CDM has been receiving some nice accolades as of late. Thank you Positive Feedback, Headphone.guru and all our customers!
> 
> http://headphone.guru/headphone-guru-2015-awards-best-of-the-best/
> 
> ...




Well deserved. CDM is a joy.


----------



## frankraindog

So made up my mind to get me a unit was my personal christmas gift , can't wait


----------



## The Life

the life said:


> I too received my CDM this morning (technically yesterday morning where I am) but, sadly, it appears to be a bum unit. It only outputs sound into the right side of all of my ear/headphones. I contacted ALO as soon as I received it but I haven't heard anything back. Hopefully they can rectify this for me ASAP because it's a huge bummer (no pun intended) to spend this much money on a product and wait for it with such anticipation only to have it arrive in a broken condition. On the bright side, what I do hear out of the one ear that it does output, sounds promising so far.


 

 After some back and forth with ALO, they replaced my CDM. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## mscott58

the life said:


> After some back and forth with ALO, they replaced my CDM. So far I'm loving it.




Congrats. Was sure Ken would take care of it - he's a good guy and very passionate about his gear. Cheers


----------



## LifeAspect

so finally bought the CDM a couple of days ago and arrived in my mailbox today. So far the amp sounds amazing with my K10s


----------



## bflat

Stacking question:
  
 Does it matter if I stack on top of the glass or the back? I will have silicon spacers between CDM and my Z5C so not worrying about the heat to my Z5C, but not sure if CDM was designed to be face down on a flat surface. I will also have silicon spacers between table and CDM.
  
 By stacking on the back, at least there is way to view the awesome tubes - much like glass back automatic watch, especially since I got the new nickel plated EMI cover.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## FidelityCastro

Stack it whichever way you like. You'll notice that the CDM has side ventilation. 
Agree with you that it's nice to see the tubes (hence the glass window in the first place). 
It will get warm - more so if being used as a DAC as well as an amp - but it's designed for that so all good.


----------



## bflat

fidelitycastro said:


> Stack it whichever way you like. You'll notice that the CDM has side ventilation.
> Agree with you that it's nice to see the tubes (hence the glass window in the first place).
> It will get warm - more so if being used as a DAC as well as an amp - but it's designed for that so all good.


 

 Thanks! I gotta decide soon so I get the right custom fit OTG cable. Window side down would turn the CDM USB port upside down. A good thing to figure out while waiting for my DP-X1 to arrive.
  
 I'm rolling the Sonotones so temps are not too bad.


----------



## FidelityCastro

bflat said:


> Thanks! I gotta decide soon so I get the right custom fit OTG cable. Window side down would turn the CDM USB port upside down. A good thing to figure out while waiting for my DP-X1 to arrive.
> 
> I'm rolling the Sonotones so temps are not too bad.




I was genuinely surprised at the difference the tubes made. Having read that fantastic article on Headfonia, I ordered some in and the single triode ones are fantastic. The stock ones were good, but the replacements were yet another little step up in the hunt for soundstage. 

I may have knocked something internally last time I changed the tubes, as I sometimes get a nasty crackling in my earphones when I switch the unit on or tap it (gently) against something. Might be time to swap out tubes again (very gently!)


----------



## bflat

fidelitycastro said:


> I was genuinely surprised at the difference the tubes made. Having read that fantastic article on Headfonia, I ordered some in and the single triode ones are fantastic. The stock ones were good, but the replacements were yet another little step up in the hunt for soundstage.
> 
> I may have knocked something internally last time I changed the tubes, as I sometimes get a nasty crackling in my earphones when I switch the unit on or tap it (gently) against something. Might be time to swap out tubes again (very gently!)


 

 That's probably normal if it's just on power up. Every tube amp I've had made some kind of noise if you have your headphones on at power up, but fine after warm up. The one exception is Woo Audio. I don't know how the do it, but no noise whatsoever. I suppose the 5 lb block of glass sitting on top of my WA7 keeps things still LOL.


----------



## mscott58

fidelitycastro said:


> I was genuinely surprised at the difference the tubes made. Having read that fantastic article on Headfonia, I ordered some in and the single triode ones are fantastic. The stock ones were good, but the replacements were yet another little step up in the hunt for soundstage.
> 
> I may have knocked something internally last time I changed the tubes, as I sometimes get a nasty crackling in my earphones when I switch the unit on or tap it (gently) against something. Might be time to swap out tubes again (very gently!)




I'd make sure the tubes are seated properly. Cheers


----------



## bflat

So here are are my impressions of CDM after a week and about 20 hours of listening:
  
 Setup

Transport - Sony Z5C with Onkyo HF player via OTG ALAC 44/16 and 96/24, no upsampling
ALO CDM with Sonotone tubes, full DAC/amp mode
AK Layla with balanced 2.5mm TRRS with 1-2 dB boost at 64 Hz via bass module
I listen to a broad range of music including jazz, folk, classic rock and prog rock.
  
 The CDM is a great example of a hybrid amp design. It is solid state clarity with a "touch" of tubes as ALO describes on their product page. Overall I find the sound fairly neutral with great clarity and just enough warmth to not call it analytical. The sound stage is good, but not huge. However, I really like the balance of width and depth so it give a very natural presentation and not artificially exaggerated. I wouldn't say there is any one aspect of sound that CDM is mind blowing, but it is good to great in every aspect that I care about so that adds up to the portable solution that I was looking for. I guess the best technical feature is the ability to roll tubes to tune the sound to each individuals preference in a way that EQ can't do.
  
 Bass - nice and tight with good extension into sub bass region. The bass is fast and not liquid. Not a basshead's amp for sure but very good balanced presence. The accuracy is very good and you will hear some tracks and ask "where's the beef" then you will hear another track and hear solid slam and depth. So it will produce the quality and quantity of bass from the recording. My personal sound preference is just a tad more low end from neutral so I have my bass dials on Layla adjusted to such.
  
 Mid - This is where I feel there is slight coloration from neutral. I find a touch of warmth and forward presentation in the mids that is what I prefer. I wouldn't describe as lush, but more of just a smooth and mellow presentation especially in vocals and acoustic instruments. The exception is on really good accurate recordings of piano. It is just north of what I prefer in the amount of warmth to where it sound very slightly veiled. I am nitpicking here and really only noticeable on piano solos and critical listening. To be fair, I have yet to hear any amp/headphone combination where I would say it is a 100% piano accurate and I happen to have a Steinway right across my gear LOL.
  
 Treble - There is very good extension and detail. I have not listened to a Wolfson DAC before and was surprised how well the details and separation came out with the treble. Combined with the amp it is slightly laid back and not aggressive. It works really well with the smoothness of the mids. It is not the most detailed treble I've heard through the Laylas, but there is zero fatigue and it is just shy of sparkly but well short of sibilant. There is a very good balance of instrument separation without harshness. Getting back to piano, I find the treble has the right amount of attack and bite to sound natural. This is exactly what I was looking for!
  
 Compared to Mojo/Vorzuge Pure II+ stack
  
 This is a tremendous combination with the Laylas and makes you forget that this stack doesn't have balanced out. It is more dynamic than the CDM. The bass goes another level deeper in sound and presentation. The treble has more detail. You can literally hear cymbals roll off longer with more detail. So why would I switch? The overall package is great for short listening sessions and demos. It hits big in the WOW factor and I was indeed neck deep with it. But the longer I listened, the sound was too much for me. The treble had too much bite. The vocals had a slight edge to it. The sound stage was very intimate. I felt like I was standing in the middle of the performers. A very much in-your-face experience. I am exaggerating a bit here but I just couldn't connect myself with the stack.
  
 With CDM I find a more relaxed, gentle, organic presentation that still maintains 90-95% of what I consider a better technical combination of the Mojo/P2+. This just works for me personally and is more in line with what I enjoy in my desktop tube systems in a total listening experience.
  
 Compared to Gungnir MB/Mjolnir 2
  
 Yes! Laylas sound great in balanced mode with no noise whatsoever in low gain. SE output there is a slight hum/buzz. In a nutshell this is a best of combo of what I describe in both CDM and the Mojo/P2+ stack and just incredible. I even find myself listening more on my Laylas instead of my Ether C. But this is apples to oranges so not really a fair comparison.
  
 Who should buy?
  
 I know this sounds cliche but at this level of gear it comes down to personal preference and I hope my impressions are clear in that both the CDM and Mojo/P2+ are at the top tier of portable audio gear. The differences in sound quality is down to what you listen to and how you want to feel when listening to your favorite tracks. The one thing I would say about the CDM is that maybe it appeals to the more dedicated audiophile - it is a leap of faith to look at a portable device with vacuum tubes that also contain a DAC chip that came out many years ago, no long alphabet soup of formats, and a fairly steep price. But it does reward and confirm that it's all about the sound at the end of the day. Congrats to Ken and Vinnie on a portable solution that is truly from the path less taken but a great experience at the end!
  
 P.S. Vinnie, I'm sorry to say but I have replaced my RWAK240 with the CDM and Android transport combo.


----------



## coolmingli

I can not install the Cmedia software on to my computer running Windows 10, error message " Platform not supported ", is this a known issue?


----------



## coolmingli

coolmingli said:


> I can not install the Cmedia software on to my computer running Windows 10, error message " Platform not supported ", is this a known issue?


 

 Solved, I downloaded the Win 10 driver from else where, couldn't find the Win 10 driver from ALO site.


----------



## REXNFX

bflat said:


> So here are are my impressions of CDM after a week and about 20 hours of listening:
> 
> Setup
> 
> ...


 
 Great review! Could you let me know how the CDM in DAC mode compares to the Gungnir MB? Cheers


----------



## bflat

rexnfx said:


> Great review! Could you let me know how the CDM in DAC mode compares to the Gungnir MB? Cheers


 

 Thanks for taking the time to read!
  
 I did try the GMB with the CDM. By shear coincidence I had the necessary adapters to connect balanced out from GMB to balanced in to CDM. GMB adds more details with zero harshness and adds textures everywhere. It adds up to a more 3D, realistic sound. You can hear more defined resonance on bass, more bite to the attack of steel string acoustic guitar, more roll off and decay from the cymbals. Tone wise, the GMB/CDM combo does sound slightly more neutral in the mids but I'm not sure if that's from the GMB or just an effect from the extra detail and texture. The amp section in the CDM is quite good and scales well with the GMB.
  
 One thing I found in trying to connect the GMB with the CDM - using SE input to CDM produces much lower volume than balanced input. I estimate you need to turn the volume about 25-33% of one full revolution more to compensate. Balanced input and USB input levels are roughly the same.


----------



## REXNFX

bflat said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read!
> 
> I did try the GMB with the CDM. By shear coincidence I had the necessary adapters to connect balanced out from GMB to balanced in to CDM. GMB adds more details with zero harshness and adds textures everywhere. It adds up to a more 3D, realistic sound. You can hear more defined resonance on bass, more bite to the attack of steel string acoustic guitar, more roll off and decay from the cymbals. Tone wise, the GMB/CDM combo does sound slightly more neutral in the mids but I'm not sure if that's from the GMB or just an effect from the extra detail and texture. The amp section in the CDM is quite good and scales well with the GMB.
> 
> One thing I found in trying to connect the GMB with the CDM - using SE input to CDM produces much lower volume than balanced input. I estimate you need to turn the volume about 25-33% of one full revolution more to compensate. Balanced input and USB input levels are roughly the same.


 
 Most kind! I see a schiit DAC in my future...


----------



## mscott58

bflat said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read!
> 
> I did try the GMB with the CDM. By shear coincidence I had the necessary adapters to connect balanced out from GMB to balanced in to CDM. GMB adds more details with zero harshness and adds textures everywhere. It adds up to a more 3D, realistic sound. You can hear more defined resonance on bass, more bite to the attack of steel string acoustic guitar, more roll off and decay from the cymbals. Tone wise, the GMB/CDM combo does sound slightly more neutral in the mids but I'm not sure if that's from the GMB or just an effect from the extra detail and texture. The amp section in the CDM is quite good and scales well with the GMB.
> 
> One thing I found in trying to connect the GMB with the CDM - using SE input to CDM produces much lower volume than balanced input. I estimate you need to turn the volume about 25-33% of one full revolution more to compensate. Balanced input and USB input levels are roughly the same.




I also highly recommend you try the Mojo/CDM combo. It's one of my favorites. Cheers


----------



## bflat

mscott58 said:


> I also highly recommend you try the Mojo/CDM combo. It's one of my favorites. Cheers


 

 Oh I have. It's a nice combination as well, but the lower volume and carrying around another component makes it unusable for me in that configuration. It's not to say there is anything wrong with turning the volume knob up, but I know I will one day do a hot swap of source and forget to trim the volume down and promptly blow out my eardrums LOL. I nearly did that with the Mojo when I had it in line out mode. I casually plugged my IEMs into the extra port and by sheer luck, Mojo had disconnected from my Mac for some reason. It was only when I powered down to restart Mojo I realized I nearly lost my hearing by being stupid.


----------



## Wfanning1

Hi all just wanted to share in my excitement, after hours of searching and researching for a decent cable to use with the cdm and zx2 ive finally made my own! Now its just a prototype so its a bit ugly but now i know it can be done and now i can work on cleaning it up and making a right angled one as well! Btw this will also work with the hugo and mojo!!


----------



## Wfanning1

Sorry here are some other sonys as well! yup that is the 3.5 trrs to 2.5 trrs using alo cable to connect the cdm to zx2 via trrs balanced!


----------



## Cognacbrown

Just received the Uptone Regen and plugged into my PC running JRiver into both my ALO CDM and Mojo. The Regen seemed to have uplifted the sound from Regen much more so than the Mojo. To the extent CDM is my go to desk DAC/ amp together with the Regen. Replacing the PC/ Regen with the Sony Z2 as source seems to lose a bit of the magic. Granted I have most of the files as FLAC on the Z2 and AIFF on the PC.


----------



## Whitigir

Does Alo Audio plan on upgrading the design anytime soon ?


----------



## AxelCloris

whitigir said:


> Does Alo Audio plan on upgrading the design anytime soon ?




How would you upgrade the design?


----------



## Whitigir

axelcloris said:


> How would you upgrade the design?




Idk, new DAC, new circuitry ? Etc...


----------



## AxelCloris

whitigir said:


> Idk, new DAC, new circuitry ? Etc...




Well I certainly can't speak to any of ALO's future plans, but the DAC in my CDM doesn't need any upgrades. It's an amazing sounding system as-is. Running the CDM balanced into my Ether is one hell of a travel setup. I'm currently out of town and it's what I have in my hotel room.

I feel if Ken and Vinnie decided to upgrade the circuitry, DAC, and maybe another tweak or two, it wouldn't be a CDM anymore and would be a new SKU. And to be honest, if they have an upgrade in the pipe I know we won't hear anything until they're ready to unveil it. That's just the nature of the market.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....amp only CDM was one earlier suggestion here, but it would be a different sku.


----------



## kikouyou

The DAC is very good, as it is, but i would like 
-amp only too if the unit could be smaller like the cypher lab trio, single tube ok, SE ok, balanced out is a +
-a timer and relay in line for power on and power off to protect my ears and drivers like fostex hpv1
-better heat management like competition
-a led to indicate charging status on device
-micro usb connector for charging 2A
-keep noise floor very low for my ciem


----------



## bflat

I already have version 2.0. It's black aluminum with the new chrome nickel shield. The new shield probably increases sound quality by at least 50%


----------



## davidmolliere

bflat said:


> I already have version 2.0. It's black aluminum with the new chrome nickel shield. The new shield probably increases sound quality by at least 50%


 
  
Didn't know there was a 2.0 version, nice to know I'll make sure to check when I get it 
  
 Edit : Ok just re-read I didn't catch the humor


----------



## bflat

davidmolliere said:


> Didn't know there was a 2.0 version, nice to know I'll make sure to check when I get it
> 
> Edit : Ok just re-read I didn't catch the humor


 

 LOL sorry about that. We need to bring some life to this thread. Yes, the ALO is expensive but it's really unique and should be on the shortlist of anyone looking for TOTL portable solutions.


----------



## kikouyou

bflat said:


> I already have version 2.0. It's black aluminum with the new chrome nickel shield. The new shield probably increases sound quality by at least 50%


 

 I would say 57% improvement "to my ears" I think we are taking the direction of the AK380 thread


----------



## bflat

kikouyou said:


> I would say 57% improvement "to my ears" I think we are taking the direction of the AK380 thread


 

 LOL, clearly ALO needs an all copper version of the CDM!!


----------



## Wfanning1

bflat said:


> LOL, clearly ALO needs an all copper version of the CDM!!


 Copper is beneathe owners of the elite ALO! MIght i suggest rhodium or maybe cnc'd drom complete gold bar stock???


----------



## Whitigir

I want silver CDM with circuit board Silver printed as well, now that is something


----------



## bmichels

Sorry if someone answered this already, but could someone who tested both combination Tell me which combo Sound best ( with full size Headphones ) :

- AK380 + AK380 amp
Or
- AK380 + CDM 

THANKS


----------



## b0ssMax

bmichels said:


> Sorry if someone answered this already, but could someone who tested both combination Tell me which combo Sound best ( with full size Headphones ) :
> 
> - AK380 + AK380 amp
> Or
> ...




Hd650 using ak380 + cdm is definitely better than ak380 amp. His is via 2.5 bal.

He1000 + cdm doesn't have enough to drive it properly. Ak380 amp is at 145-ish. Not really good both ways. Both using se connection.

It would depend on the headphone I guess.


----------



## bmichels

mrmax said:


> He1000 + cdm doesn't have enough to drive it properly. Ak380 amp is at 145-ish....


 
  
 What do you mean in term of output level ? Is the CDM more or less powerful than the AK380AMP ?


----------



## kikouyou

bmichels said:


> What do you mean in term of output level ? Is the CDM more or less powerful than the AK380AMP ?


 

 CDM is just fine with the HEK, There is plenty of power


----------



## b0ssMax

kikouyou said:


> CDM is just fine with the HEK, There is plenty of power




Not for me. I'm using sonotones if that matters. I have to use high gain, full volume and there's distortion/cut-off.


----------



## kikouyou

mrmax said:


> Not for me. I'm using sonotones if that matters. I have to use high gain, full volume and there's distortion/cut-off.




I use the sonotones too, but i listen to the KEH in balanced mode. It is more powerful than SE.


----------



## b0ssMax

kikouyou said:


> I use the sonotones too, but i listen to the KEH in balanced mode. It is more powerful than SE.




Maybe that's why. Are you using a particualar cable or using stock with xlr female to 2.5 male?


----------



## kikouyou

mrmax said:


> Maybe that's why. Are you using a particualar cable or using stock with xlr female to 2.5 male?




2.5 to XLR stock cable
But i am also using the mojo as a line source SE
Not the AK380 audio out
I guess this might help too


----------



## bflat

Hi all,
  
 If you are looking for the perfect transport/DAP for the CDM, I would highly recommend the Onkyo DP-X1:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/780642/onkyo-dp-x1-dual-sabre-dacs-balanced-sabre-btl-amp-mqa-dsd-256-android-5
  
 You can purchase this from a couple sources in Japan now and due to the strong USD, you can buy for as low as $650. The benefits for CDM are:
  

Near perfect stacking size. Looks and fits like it a single device.
OTG or Balanced Input. This is really unique. Yes, the 2 sound different but it's great to have choices. In brief, the dual Sabre DACs in the DP-X1 create more high end detail and sparkle, but brings the sound stage closer. What's really cool is you can have both the D-X1 and CDM connected to power in line out/in mode.
Dual micro SD card slots
Full Android OS, not custom
Unfortunately, wifi streaming adds too much interference for CDM so you would have to use in DAP only mode for those. Good news is that the DP-X1 is no slouch in stand alone mode.
  
 I will post a more detailed impression of OTG and Line In once I get my custom cables.


----------



## coolmingli

bflat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If you are looking for the perfect transport/DAP for the CDM, I would highly recommend the Onkyo DP-X1:
> 
> ...


 
 Do you know the DPx1 uses same 2.5mm configuration as the AK's?


----------



## bflat

coolmingli said:


> Do you know the DPx1 uses same 2.5mm configuration as the AK's?


 

 Absolutely! Using the same cables I had with my AK240.


----------



## coolmingli

bflat said:


> Absolutely! Using the same cables I had with my AK240.


 

 That is good to hear, thanks


----------



## sonickarma

coolmingli said:


> That is good to hear, thanks


 
 But tighter fit - better tolerances - so no chance of loose jacks in my experience so far


----------



## Dave74

Hi, I just received my CDM last week and even with very limited use so far (bought it for out of town) I am loving the sound.
  
 I would however like to try the Sonotone 5719 tubes as they run cooler and will increase battery life.  Since they weren't in stock at ALO I just ordered the PCB boards and ordered some tubes off of eBay.  I can't see these tubes possible fitting any other way into the PCB boards as the spread of the wires seems propper, and they also appear to be in the exact position as on the video.  I just wanted to get a second opinion prior to soldering.  Thanks.
  








 A couple of my CDM pics thrown in


----------



## raypin

mmmm......so long as you've religiously followed the instructions (pin # 1 aligned) as posted by Alo Audio in the CDM tube rolling thread, you are good to go.


----------



## kikouyou

dave74 said:


> Hi, I just received my CDM last week and even with very limited use so far (bought it for out of town) I am loving the sound.
> 
> I would however like to try the Sonotone 5719 tubes as they run cooler and will increase battery life.  Since they weren't in stock at ALO I just ordered the PCB boards and ordered some tubes off of eBay.  I can't see these tubes possible fitting any other way into the PCB boards as the spread of the wires seems propper, and they also appear to be in the exact position as on the video.  I just wanted to get a second opinion prior to soldering.  Thanks.
> 
> ...


 

 It looks good to me too. I did that too for a number of tubes


----------



## bflat

While we have the DIY folks on the thread, it would be great if I could ask a couple more questions:
  
 1) What is that metal loop labeled "defeat LED" for? I see this on all of the ALO finished tubes, but not sure if that's required or what it's for. If it is required, can I just use left over wire from the tube leads?
  
 2) Do the tube leads need to be cleaned/prepped in anyway before solder?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Dave74

raypin said:


> mmmm......so long as you've religiously followed the instructions (pin # 1 aligned) as posted by Alo Audio in the CDM tube rolling thread, you are good to go.


 
  
  


kikouyou said:


> It looks good to me too. I did that too for a number of tubes


 

 Thanks guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.    This is my first attempt at soldering, asides from practicing on a practice board.  I am going to order some helping hands with magnifying glass and finer soldering tips.


----------



## kikouyou

dave74 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Be carefull not to create any short circuit, the contacts are very close to each others. You really now how to do this before jumping, you need to practice!
 Do not put too much soldering, do no stay too long on a given contact, but stay long enough to have an even solder spot, apply soldering at the last moment, do not put it on the icon and then on the target spot, use a low power iron, user silver solder if you can.
 Start with the easier one: nb 1 or 8
 do not forget the contact to be inserted for the led to light up if you want stock light look (look at your stock tubes). In fact you need to start with this one not with the tube.
  
 In order to put the tube in, you can cut in decreasing order the wires for nb 2,3,4,5,6,7,8 so that inserting the tube in the board is easy.


----------



## Dave74

bflat said:


> While we have the DIY folks on the thread, it would be great if I could ask a couple more questions:
> 
> 1) What is that metal loop labeled "defeat LED" for? I see this on all of the ALO finished tubes, but not sure if that's required or what it's for. If it is required, can I just use left over wire from the tube leads?
> 
> ...


 

 I only went this route because the 5719 Sontone tubes weren't in stock from ALO and you can order a large batch  of tubes off of eBay. 
  
 I had some tips from a friend on how to solder and I also watched a few videos on YouTube about how to solder electronics. Then I made some attempts on a practice board until I felt that I got the hang of it before attempting one of the tubes.  It looks like it turned out decently, but I feel it would be much easier with the proper setup (helping hands with magnifying glass and finer tips), so I am going to wait until these come in before attempting my next tubes.   It definitely got easier as I went along though and I think I am getting the hang of it now.  I have worked as an electrician for the past 16 years however, so I do work with my hands which probably made the situation easier, but I usually don't need a magnifying glass to see what I am doing
  
 It also would have been cheaper to have ordered a couple of sets of tubes already soldered from ALO than what I paid for just my soldering station and extra tips. 
  
 I am happy that ALO at least offers these PCB boards though, not to mention they are also reasonable price.


----------



## bflat

kikouyou said:


> do not forget the contact to be inserted for the led to light up if you want stock light look (look at your stock tubes). In fact you need to start with this one not with the tube.


 
  
 So is this the loop/short that comes with ALO completed tubes - between pins 1 and 8? Loop installed means LEDs will turn on, no loop means LEDs will not light up?
  
 If true and you want LEDs to turn on, it seems the easiest thing is to solder the loop before soldering the tube leads.


----------



## Dave74

kikouyou said:


> Be carefull not to create any short circuit, the contacts are very close to each others. You really now how to do this before jumping, you need to practice!
> Do not put too much soldering, do no stay too long on a given contact, but stay long enough to have an even solder spot, apply soldering at the last moment, do not put it on the icon and then on the target spot, use a low power iron, user silver solder if you can.
> Start with the easier one: nb 1 or 8
> do not forget the contact to be inserted for the led to light up if you want stock light look (look at your stock tubes). In fact you need to start with this one not with the tube.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the tips,  I agree I definitely need more practice before I will use one of these in my CDM.    I am aware of short circuits as I have been an electrician for the past 16 years and realize the problems they will cause so I will be careful of this, thanks.  I could see potentially getting a short circuit on the opposite side of the board if using too much solder and on the side that you can see as well, but at least this is more visible.  
  
 I am not planning on using the first few tubes I solder as they are going to be more of a practice run and I want to be more confident in my work before trying one in the CDM as I don't want to damage my CDM.  I am also going to practice more on my practice board before attempting another tube.  I was just going to skip over the contact for the LED as I don't really care if I have the extra light and it would also make for even tougher access in an already small work area.  
  
 What temp did you set your iron at?  I am using a Hakko FX888D set at 750F with the stock tip.  One thing I am finding is that it is taking a long time before the solder starts to melt, I wonder if I need to tin the tip better? But I won't be trying until I get my smaller tips delivered so this could also change things.  I did try 600F and it took even longer.   I am attempting to heat up the elements that I am going to solder, not touching the solder to the iron tip (solder on opposite side of tube wire).  
  
  
  
 Good idea for cutting the wires in decreasing order as I was bending them to get them into the holes, this should make it easier on future tubes  I am also going to have to get some diagonal cutting pliers for electronics as mine will not cut flush.
  
 Thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Dave.


----------



## Dave74

bflat said:


> So is this the loop/short that comes with ALO completed tubes - between pins 1 and 8? Loop installed means LEDs will turn on, no loop means LEDs will not light up?
> 
> If true and you want LEDs to turn on, it seems the easiest thing is to solder the loop before soldering the tube leads.


 

 Yes.  I think Ken also mentions it in his tube rolling video and he said you could cut it if you do not want the LED light.


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,
  
We had a run of CDM protective cases finally made last week. These are made by our friends over at Black Star Bags, and feature breathable fabric by Sunbrella. The design is meant to be easy to use and allow for ample ventilation of your CDM but still protect it from everyday use. Please check out the new CDM cases HERE, available while supplies last.
  
  

  
  
Cheers,
  
Ken


----------



## bflat

@KB Nice! I like how you went the more casual route.
  
 Any chance on Mullard or other tubes any time soon? Stock seems pretty low.


----------



## raypin

mmmm.......to Alo: any chance that I can purchase a black chassis of the cdm? I have the silver. tia.


----------



## cscales

I have just finished skimming this thread. Some have experienced phone>CDM interference.

I do not use a DAP, I stream Tidal, going to airplane mode is not an option.

Should I cross CDM off my list?


----------



## FidelityCastro

cscales said:


> I have just finished skimming this thread. Some have experienced phone>CDM interference.
> 
> I do not use a DAP, I stream Tidal, going to airplane mode is not an option.
> 
> Should I cross CDM off my list?




If you are stacking it you might get the interference (i generally find with a smartphone that the interference comes when the phone is doing other things in the background). 
If you put the source a few inches away, the interference goes away.


----------



## coolmingli

raypin said:


> mmmm.......to Alo: any chance that I can purchase a black chassis of the cdm? I have the silver. tia.


 

 you want to trade? I have black chassis but like the silver better.


----------



## raypin

mm......thanks for the offer. I'll wait for Alo's reply as I prefer to keep the silver and add a black chassis (purely for aesthetic reasons). If Alo won't sell, I'll trade.


----------



## frankraindog

Did someone still try the CDM with the new Sennheiser HD-800S ?


----------



## raypin

mmm... if you are asking: ..can the alo cdm drive the hd 800 s? Sure it can, but you need to use balanced headphone cable. Using the single-ended, I have to max out the volume on both my ak 380 cu (line-out activated) and the cdm (high gain, 100% on the volume pot) to reach just above my normal listening volume. How does it sound? As well as can be expected out of the hd 800 S. Is the cdm the best amp for the 800 S? For a portable, I'd say it is one of the best but we all know that the 800 needs the best possible amp to perform its best: a desktop-class amp is mandatory.
  
 The mass kobo 404 balanced portable amp, on the other hand, is a much better portable amp for the hd 800 S (or the 800). It easily drives the 800 S and 800. Better dynamics. More powerful and refined sound.
  
 Tested: 1.) ak 380 cu + cdm (unbal) +  unbalanced stefan audioart endorphin + hd 800 S. 2.) ak 380 cu + mass kobo 394 (balanced) + senn bal headphone xlr cable + hd 800 S.


----------



## FidelityCastro

raypin said:


> mmm... if you are asking: ..can the alo cdm drive the hd 800 s? Sure it can, but you need to use balanced headphone cable. Using the single-ended, I have to max out the volume on both my ak 380 cu (line-out activated) and the cdm (high gain, 100% on the volume pot) to reach just above my normal listening volume. How does it sound? As well as can be expected out of the hd 800 S. Is the cdm the best amp for the 800 S? For a portable, I'd say it is one of the best but we all know that the 800 needs the best possible amp to perform its best: a desktop-class amp is mandatory.
> 
> The mass kobo 394 balanced amp, on the other hand, is a much better portable amp for the hd 800 S (or the 800). It easily drives the 800 S and 800. Better dynamics. More powerful and refined sound.
> 
> Tested: 1.) ak 380 cu + cdm (unbal) +  unbalanced stefan audioart endorphin + hd 800 S. 2.) ak 380 cu + mass kobo 394 (balanced) + senn bal headphone xlr cable + hd 800 S.




Blimey that's a very clear example of the drive needed for different headphones. With IEMs - even harder to please ones - I find I need barely any volume on high gain mode on the CDM. Your example shows how tough the HD800s must be to drive.


----------



## kikouyou

I have built an instant source switch to one SE output so that I could do A/B testing on my portable tube amps
 I realize this is the only way to do proper A/B testing at least for my  brain
  
 Here is the verdict:
  
 Winner: Alo CDM. best noise floor with CIEM - Great bass extention - Overall excellent and that is comparing SE outputs - Poor heat management.
 Nb2 : Fostex HPV1: Higher noise floor, very good sound signature like the ALO - ok heat management.
 Nb3: Cypher LAB trio: Very high noise floor, high RF sensitivity, Bass does not extend as much as the 2 others - ok heat management.
  
 Form factor winner: CyperLab Trio - It is very small, the size of the AK380, So I have built a switchable Noise Floor Reducer too for this one, works great.
  
 Still need to find a way to make the Alo transportable with proper heat management, stay tuned!


----------



## cscales

fidelitycastro said:


> If you are stacking it you might get the interference (i generally find with a smartphone that the interference comes when the phone is doing other things in the background).
> If you put the source a few inches away, the interference goes away.




Thank you for that! Good to definitely know. 

I am also looking for the ALSA driver for Android and don't see it on the Alo website, and no reply yet from Alo.

Anyone know where to find it?

Anyone want to help me vent (gently) about the frustrating little details that are part of the joy of portable audio?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

cscales said:


> Thank you for that! Good to definitely know.
> 
> I am also looking for the ALSA driver for Android and don't see it on the Alo website, and no reply yet from Alo.
> 
> ...


 
 ALSA is no driver, it's a sound architecture and is ususally built into the system.
  
*A*dvanced*L*inux*S*ound*A*rchitecture, should enable you to access the device without any drivers. At least that's how it works on my Linux machine, and every Linux PC I ever came across.
 though I have no experience with android phones or the android OS, I expect it to work the same as my OpenSUSE PC. You might need to install a different mixer (like mixGet) to access ALSA.

 long story short: ALSA should be built into Android, I guess you need another mixer to access it though.


----------



## cscales

From the Alo website: "most android devices can pair with the DAC using a micro USB OTG cable AND THE ALSA DRIVER".

Thanks for the clarification, and my take on this matter is even though Alo writes "ALSA driver", it's something built in to the CDM and not a download, similar to the one you need with a PC, for instance.

So (fingers crossed)... CDM is plug and play with android?


----------



## cscales

I got it mixed up. ALSA is built into Android, therefore CDM is plug and play?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

cscales said:


> I got it mixed up. ALSA is built into Android, therefore CDM is plug and play?


 
 that's correct. ALSA is in Android (Linux) and the DAC (CDM) is plug and play. at least with my laptop, where the CDM acts as a portable DAC.


----------



## cj3209

CDM doesn't work with my Galaxy Note 4.  Works fine with my MoJo though.
  
 Just saying.
  
 CJ


----------



## cj3209

kikouyou said:


> Still need to find a way to make the Alo transportable with proper heat management, stay tuned!


 
 All you have to do is to install different tubes.  I use the Sonotone 5719 tubes and the there is no heat issue.  The sound quality is pretty good too; I like it over my standard philips tubes.
  
 CJ


----------



## kikouyou

cj3209 said:


> All you have to do is to install different tubes.  I use the Sonotone 5719 tubes and the there is no heat issue.  The sound quality is pretty good too; I like it over my standard philips tubes.
> 
> CJ


 

 I think it gets too warm too with Sonotones, which are my default tubes too. But that is a personal opinion indeed. This is to my knowledge still the best transportable tube amp to date


----------



## cscales

cj3209 said:


> CDM doesn't work with my Galaxy Note 4.  Works fine with my MoJo though.
> 
> Yeah, Mojo works with my Note 5. So, CDM should work with Note 5. A dac is a dac is a dac...right?
> 
> ...


----------



## FidelityCastro

cscales said:


> From the Alo website: "most android devices can pair with the DAC using a micro USB OTG cable AND THE ALSA DRIVER".
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, and my take on this matter is even though Alo writes "ALSA driver", it's something built in to the CDM and not a download, similar to the one you need with a PC, for instance.
> 
> So (fingers crossed)... CDM is plug and play with android?




I use my Onkyo DP-X1 with the CDM and an OTG cable without any problems. Also tried it 2.5mm balanced out from the Onkyo into balanced in on the CDM and then balanced headphones output from the CDM. 
The CDM also sounds great with my iP6 using the Apple CCK and a UBS-micro USB, or a custom replacement that does away with the CCK.


----------



## cscales

I went back and found a post where the poster says CDM works with his Note 5! Done.

I really want to give CDM a whirl. I will explain why, briefly. Hopefully someone out there with experience of summit-fi gear can tell me where CDM fits in.

I heard a McIntosh MHA100 recently. Big mistake, and ive been looking for a taste of that sound ever since.

I've auditioned the Moon 230HA, Bryston bha1, SPL Phonitor 2 and Moon 430HA, in that order. All SE just like the McIntosh> HD800, Mojo as dac, streaming Tidal HiFi. 

I know the limitations of the way I chose the setup. There are reasons. But here's the thing: I go straight home to listen to the same songs Tidal>Mojo>hd800 AND I DO NOT MISS THE MORE EXPENSIVE GEAR. There is a greater emotional connection to the music.

My conclusion is given the limitations of my source (recordings and dac) the big boy amps are not a realistic option because they like top-flight DACs and recordings. Or, I just don't like listening to music with a microscope

Enter CDM. Perhaps more forgiving of source? I have a "real-world" music collection, as in, the quality is quite varied and no hi-rez in sight.

Questions:

How close does CDM get to the more summit fi desktop set ups? 

Is it reasonable to expect a taste of summit-fi with this device but also be forgiving of source? (Unlike the more expensive amps which didn't play nice, especially the Stax rig I also heard, which was ruthless!)

****>Mojo and CDM redundant or greater than the sum of their parts?

Thanks in advance for any words of wisdom...


----------



## FidelityCastro

Only your last point ref Mojo and CDM. 
I've paired my CDM with the Hugo (so I guess similar vibe) and whole was definitely LESS than the sum of its parts. Just CDM or Hugo solo sounds better to my ears.


----------



## tassardar

Mojo and CDM has improvement to me. Tighter sound cleaner bass and more air. How far is CDM from say studio six? I will say if you use full size headphone, it's quite some difference. I will put it a whole step better on the studio six for any full size headphone. But compared to say wa22, I find CDM actually better for everything but maybe planars which require a lot of power.


----------



## frankraindog

raypin said:


> mmm... if you are asking: ..can the alo cdm drive the hd 800 s? Sure it can, but you need to use balanced headphone cable. Using the single-ended, I have to max out the volume on both my ak 380 cu (line-out activated) and the cdm (high gain, 100% on the volume pot) to reach just above my normal listening volume. How does it sound? As well as can be expected out of the hd 800 S. Is the cdm the best amp for the 800 S? For a portable, I'd say it is one of the best but we all know that the 800 needs the best possible amp to perform its best: a desktop-class amp is mandatory.
> 
> The mass kobo 404 balanced portable amp, on the other hand, is a much better portable amp for the hd 800 S (or the 800). It easily drives the 800 S and 800. Better dynamics. More powerful and refined sound.
> 
> Tested: 1.) ak 380 cu + cdm (unbal) +  unbalanced stefan audioart endorphin + hd 800 S. 2.) ak 380 cu + mass kobo 394 (balanced) + senn bal headphone xlr cable + hd 800 S.




Ok, that Said CDM can Drive 800s but the pairing is not ideal.

So asking with which full size Headphone does CDM match very well?


----------



## raypin

mmm......the Ether O, HE 1000, EL8 O, FAD PH VI, Oppo PM1, Oppo Zenith Audio PMx2 are just some.


----------



## hardbop

So I've joined the Continental Club with a red CDM (and tan Black Star bag).
  
 I've been switching back and forth between my AK380 and my PC and I can't really tell a difference with my custom Laylas. I'm using the balanced output on the AK and USB and A/B testing with the input switch. (I've also A/B tested balanced vs. single ended and tried out two different headphones playing simultaneously. The ability to drive two headphones is huge and switching sources quickly and easily is also a great feature.) 
  
 I can't get it to play with my Note 5, though. I've used the OTG feature with the m9xx, but the CDM is a no-go thus far. I tried the work arounds mentioned earlier in the thread, but to no avail. I can't seem to find an ALSA driver to run. This might be what pushes me to root a device.
  
 Other than that, the CDM sounds fantastic straight from the box.


----------



## raypin

Mmm....wow, the Red CDM looks very good. Further differentiator from the normal headfi gear (black, silver).


----------



## tassardar

Im running my HE500 on balanced out from the CDM. I find them really enjoyable.
  
 Single Ended dont have enough power or volume for them though.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I've been using the CDM in combination with the Cayin N5 DAP and the Hifiman Edition-X
 Without the CM, the X sounds a bit too focused on high mids and treble, the CDM gives it more body in bass and mids and makes it a lot more enjoyable


----------



## davidmolliere

Anyone running 64 Audio U12 or A12 with the CDM?
  
 I'd love some feedback


----------



## Malcuso

Anyone tried with HD 650? I have a portable I'm very happy with (Calyx M), but looking for something small for desktop use. I imagine it will pair well with Campfire Jupiter which I'm also using, but want something with the ability to drive the 650s. I'm also interested in the Dual Mono aspect and dipping a toe into the balanced world. Anyone with 650 experience please share.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

malcuso said:


> Anyone tried with HD 650? I have a portable I'm very happy with (Calyx M), but looking for something small for desktop use. I imagine it will pair well with Campfire Jupiter which I'm also using, but want something with the ability to drive the 650s. I'm also interested in the Dual Mono aspect and dipping a toe into the balanced world. Anyone with 650 experience please share.


 
 no 650 experience, but I ran HD800 yesterday with my CDM and it was the very first time I really enjoyed the Senn for the entire listening period. guess power won't be an issue. ran it SE on high gain, fyi.


----------



## audionewbi

I know one of this days I will join the CDM club, everytime I listen to it I wonder why I havent owned this but I really dont want to enter the tube rolling world, it is just another expensive distraction from music.


----------



## b0ssMax

davidmolliere said:


> Anyone running 64 Audio U12 or A12 with the CDM?
> 
> I'd love some feedback




Have it, love it. I got some sonotones to replace the stock tubes. U12 sounds awesome through the cdm.


----------



## b0ssMax

malcuso said:


> Anyone tried with HD 650? I have a portable I'm very happy with (Calyx M), but looking for something small for desktop use. I imagine it will pair well with Campfire Jupiter which I'm also using, but want something with the ability to drive the 650s. I'm also interested in the Dual Mono aspect and dipping a toe into the balanced world. Anyone with 650 experience please share.




I've tried cdm and hd650 balanced. Se, was normal and I wasn't happy with the volume even on high gain. but balanced, hd650 shines. Very good and scales well.


----------



## audionewbi

Ideally what is the best tube one can place inside the CDM, purely for sonic benefits, thanks in advance.


----------



## davidmolliere

mrmax said:


> Have it, love it. I got some sonotones to replace the stock tubes. U12 sounds awesome through the cdm.


 
  
 Thanks a lot 
  
 Now I need to check that tube rolling video, I think it involves soldering?


----------



## b0ssMax

audionewbi said:


> Ideally what is the best tube one can place inside the CDM, purely for sonic benefits, thanks in advance.




Check this out:
http://www.headfonia.com/review-tube-rolling-the-alo-cdm/


----------



## b0ssMax

davidmolliere said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Now I need to check that tube rolling video, I think it involves soldering?




No soldering if you buy the tubes from alo audio.


----------



## davidmolliere

mrmax said:


> No soldering if you buy the tubes from alo audio.


 
  
 Great news thanks 
 Always wanted to try tubes!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

davidmolliere said:


> Great news thanks
> Always wanted to try tubes!


 
 welcome to a new addiction


----------



## FidelityCastro

audionewbi said:


> I know one of this days I will join the CDM club, everytime I listen to it I wonder why I havent owned this but I really dont want to enter the tube rolling world, it is just another expensive distraction from music.




Actually the tubes are not expensive - one of the cheaper items in head-fi world!


----------



## FidelityCastro

mrmax said:


> audionewbi said:
> 
> 
> > Ideally what is the best tube one can place inside the CDM, purely for sonic benefits, thanks in advance.
> ...




That @headfonia article is fantastic. Really helpful. 
I actually didn't agree with all of the conclusions (I tried the recommended ones), altho I found the most amazing sound with a single triode tube. I think it's the Sylvania 6021WA (changed them a while ago so have forgotten, but it was definitely single triode). 

There's also a fantastic video with Ken from ALO showing how to take the CDM apart and switch tubes. With that vid and the headfonia article, you're good to go.


----------



## b0ssMax

fidelitycastro said:


> That @headfonia article is fantastic. Really helpful.
> I actually didn't agree with all of the conclusions (I tried the recommended ones), altho I found the most amazing sound with a single triode tube. I think it's the Sylvania 6021WA (changed them a while ago so have forgotten, but it was definitely single triode).
> 
> There's also a fantastic video with Ken from ALO showing how to take the CDM apart and switch tubes. With that vid and the headfonia article, you're good to go.




Can you check and give impressions why you like them? Not much reviews on the tubes here.


----------



## Ultrainferno

mrmax said:


> Can you check and give impressions why you like them? Not much reviews on the tubes here.


 
  
 Most likely cause doing tube comparisons is quite hard and the differences aren't always as obvious. But glad my comparison is being "used"


----------



## kikouyou

audionewbi said:


> I know one of this days I will join the CDM club, everytime I listen to it I wonder why I havent owned this but I really dont want to enter the tube rolling world, it is just another expensive distraction from music.


 

 Honestly the variation of the sound with tube rolling is not that big and at the end of the day the choice is quite limited. Most of the people are trending to Sonotones as they are single triode heating the CDM much less and have a great sound. I have played with about 10 tubes pairs including Mullards 6112, and I am back to Sonotones. To do proper rolling on this amp you need 2 amps and a source switch, that is how thin the difference it, if you take the time to change the tubes, your brain betrays you...
 The way I did it was to compare the sound to a reference amp... which is not ideal.


----------



## kikouyou

mrmax said:


> No soldering if you buy the tubes from alo audio.


 
  


davidmolliere said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Now I need to check that tube rolling video, I think it involves soldering?


 

 You can solder  if you want as Alo sells also the tube boards to do so. I did it to try some tubes that where not avail on ALO


----------



## Malcuso

Mrmax, Thanks for the feedback. The 650s are known to sound best with tubs (I have no experience with this). Besides volume, did you like the synergy/sound signature of this pairing?


----------



## davidmolliere

waynewoondirts said:


> welcome to a new addiction


 
  
 I have been down the rabbit hole of headfi gear for a decade, I never thought I'd go this far and reach this level of audio bliss  Part of my conclusion is, I wished I had gone top tier much earlier as it would actually have saved money along the way, trying out new gear only marginally better every step... This being said, I educated my ears along the way 
  
 Luckily tubes are not too expensive, this addiction will cost at first but hopefully I'll be set for a while


----------



## FidelityCastro

mrmax said:


> fidelitycastro said:
> 
> 
> > That @headfonia article is fantastic. Really helpful.
> ...




The single triodes have a slightly (but noticeably) more open soundstage. Having said that, the stock tubes (dual triode) had a great sound too. 
One type runs hotter than the other. I find the CDM gets very warm indeed with prolonged listening. Good thing it sounds so good!


----------



## PaganDL

Hi,
  
 Still saving up for the CDM as I do like tube amps & will definitely change the tubes but another compatible tube or tubes I can recommend looking into to change up the stock Thompson 6111s is Telefunken ECC 82 / 12 AU7
  
 These 'upgrade tubes' are known for more warm, well balanced sound & virtually no hiss though keep in mind this is highly subjective & down to personal preference.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## b0ssMax

ultrainferno said:


> Most likely cause doing tube comparisons is quite hard and the differences aren't always as obvious. But glad my comparison is being "used"




And i blame the article for me not getting the mullards
:,( boohoo

I liked the article and appreciate the work involved to publish it. I'd like to try the mullards and sylvania brown labels but having a hard time sourcing it.

 I think the stock tubes are also awesome and if people decide not to tube roll, i think the cdm is still a good amp!


----------



## b0ssMax

malcuso said:


> Mrmax, Thanks for the feedback. The 650s are known to sound best with tubs (I have no experience with this). Besides volume, did you like the synergy/sound signature of this pairing?




If memory serves me. It wasn't exceptional with SE. Once i got balanced cable, i understood why everyone kept saying the HD650 scales a lot with the right source/amp and the cdm didn't disappoint. Synergy was up there, better than rxmk3b+ & hifi m8 even when balanced out of these two. Only a couple of hairs better than the rx, but noticeable.


----------



## mscott58

kikouyou said:


> Honestly the variation of the sound with tube rolling is not that big and at the end of the day the choice is quite limited. Most of the people are trending to Sonotones as they are single triode heating the CDM much less and have a great sound. I have played with about 10 tubes pairs including Mullards 6112, and I am back to Sonotones. To do proper rolling on this amp you need 2 amps and a source switch, that is how thin the difference it, if you take the time to change the tubes, your brain betrays you...
> The way I did it was to compare the sound to a reference amp... which is not ideal.




To each their own, but I prefer the Mullards over the Sonotones. Cheers


----------



## kikouyou

mscott58 said:


> To each their own, but I prefer the Mullards over the Sonotones. Cheers


 

 No argument there, my comment was taking into account a second hidden fact: the Mullards are very hard to find...


----------



## mscott58

kikouyou said:


> No argument there, my comment was taking into account a second hidden fact: the Mullards are very hard to find...


 
 Unfortunately that is exactly right. I've played with the stock tubes, the Sonotones and the Mullards and like the Sonontones better than the stock and the Mullards better than the Sonotones. But if the Mullards are not to be found (think I got one of Ken's last sets) the Sonotones are the best to be had. Cheers


----------



## DanKhoo

Hello guys! Just joined in the CDM gang. I have a question, not sure if any of you guys are able to help. I've been using a Sony PHA-3 with a balanced cable (dual 3.5mm). Are there any adaptors that will take in the dual 3.5mm and connect it to the 2.5mm balanced output in the CDM? Where am I able to purchase it?
  
 It would probably look something like this (screengrab from a chinese site):
  

  
  
 Any suggestions much appreciated!


----------



## bflat

I don't know about getting something off the shelf. I would highly recommend getting a custom cable made to your exacting specs. Ted at headphonelounge.com can make one for you with silver plated OCC cable for a reasonable price.


----------



## DanKhoo

bflat said:


> I don't know about getting something off the shelf. I would highly recommend getting a custom cable made to your exacting specs. Ted at headphonelounge.com can make one for you with silver plated OCC cable for a reasonable price.




Thanks! I will check it out.


----------



## Sound Eq

i appreciate if someone can answer this, i am a big fan of the amazing alo mk3 B amp, and use it with the mojo to power up my oppo pm1
  
 that setup above is the best i have heard, I see ALO stopped the alo mk3 B, which honestly is a great product and has one of the best bass boosts at least from what i tried
  
 Do ALO have plans to bring a new similar model amp with bass boost back?
  
 And how does the bass on the dual mono compare to the alo mk3B with bass fully dialed in
  
 Honestly I will be the first to buy another alo amp with bass boost and i am surprised they stopped that gem amp and removed and did not consider adding bass boost to their dual mono
  
 finally just in case is there any other amp like alo mk3 B with bass boost that is comparable , as i decided i will not buy an amp that does not have bass boost as an option


----------



## raypin

mmm......I can't speak for the Mk3 but with the CDM, bass is dependent on the tube that you use  but don't expect huge swings. So for bass, you have to do it on your DAP via EQ or in-ear/headphone-side  (examples:  bass adjuster on the Layla, the filters of the SE 846 or AKG 3003i or the  Sennheiser HD 630 VB with its bass  rotary dial).


----------



## Sound Eq

raypin said:


> mmm......I can't speak for the Mk3 but with the CDM, bass is dependent on the tube that you use  but don't expect huge swings. So for bass, you have to do it on your DAP via EQ or in-ear/headphone-side  (examples:  bass adjuster on the Layla, the filters of the SE 846 or AKG 3003i or the  Sennheiser HD 630 VB with its bass  rotary dial).


 
 yeah well I do not like iems with bass dials as I already have one and its not fun to do it with a screw everytime I want to change the bass.
  
 So i guess there is no other amp with bass boost is more powerful than the alo mk3 B and has an amaizng bass boost, that sucks!!!


----------



## FidelityCastro

sound eq said:


> raypin said:
> 
> 
> > mmm......I can't speak for the Mk3 but with the CDM, bass is dependent on the tube that you use  but don't expect huge swings. So for bass, you have to do it on your DAP via EQ or in-ear/headphone-side  (examples:  bass adjuster on the Layla, the filters of the SE 846 or AKG 3003i or the  Sennheiser HD 630 VB with its bass  rotary dial).
> ...




Just FYI, Lime Ears do an IEM with a little switch on each unit that kicks in some extra bass (or indeed takes it away as needed). It's quite a robust switch so would withstand daily use. 
I have the Earsonics Velvets which need a little screwdriver, and I tend to leave it alone.


----------



## Ultrainferno

fidelitycastro said:


> Just FYI, Lime Ears do an IEM with a little switch on each unit that kicks in some extra bass (or indeed takes it away as needed). It's quite a robust switch so would withstand daily use.
> I have the Earsonics Velvets which need a little screwdriver, and I tend to leave it alone.


 
  
 It's the Lime Ears Aether and it's sublime.


----------



## FidelityCastro

ultrainferno said:


> fidelitycastro said:
> 
> 
> > Just FYI, Lime Ears do an IEM with a little switch on each unit that kicks in some extra bass (or indeed takes it away as needed). It's quite a robust switch so would withstand daily use.
> ...




That's the one. Almost bought a pair. Great sound.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The funny thing is I often end up using the CDM (on Mullards) to give some of my monitors a bit of extra bass
 Shows again how preferences can be very different


----------



## gr8soundz

Anyone have news about the new Continental V5?
  
 Pic from a Canjam Socal post:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802161/canjam-socal-2016-impressions-thread-march-19-20-2016/75#post_12436389


----------



## kikouyou

The V5 look very nice, is this still a Co-design with Vinnie?


----------



## KB

kikouyou said:


> The V5 look very nice, is this still a Co-design with Vinnie?


 
  
 Please see more information on the Cv5 HERE
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp#post_12437278
  
 Yes, Vinnie is still my wingman.
  
 Ken


----------



## kikouyou

Thank you Ken, this one is going to be on my list


----------



## Malcuso

kb said:


> Please see more information on the Cv5 HERE
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp#post_12437278
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Ken, Any update on a full size headphone? Jupiter has become a constant companion. I'd love to see something in a closed back over ear with the same sound signature.


----------



## KB

malcuso said:


> Hi Ken, Any update on a full size headphone? Jupiter has become a constant companion. I'd love to see something in a closed back over ear with the same sound signature.


 
  
 Hey Malcuso,
  
 This is something the Campfire Audio portion the shop is super excited about, something we have been working on for a long time. I think the tuning is almost done and we are really fired up about the small closed back headphone we will release soon.
  
 Thanks for asking.
  
 Ken


----------



## Malcuso

Thanks Ken! Credit Card is ready just say the word.


----------



## XERO1

Got to hear the new Cv5 at CanJam with Ken's 'coming soon' beryllium-coated-driver over-ear headphones.
  
 They both sounded amazing!
  
 I thought the headphones were a little hot in the 6-8kHz range, and Ken agreed and said it would be smoothed out for their final voicing.
  
 I think Ken is going to do _*very*_ well with both of them.


----------



## KB

Good news, I finally got the leather cases made I was wanting for the CDM.
  
 read more about it here....
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/accessories/general-accessories/continental-dual-mono-amp-glove
  

  
 Cheers!
  
 ken


----------



## Wfanning1

Hey Ken, are the new cases only comming brown or will black be available?


----------



## KB

wfanning1 said:


> Hey Ken, are the new cases only comming brown or will black be available?


 
 Hi Wfanning1
  
 Only brown, no plans for black. 
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## tracyca

Just got my new CDM and loving it with my AKG k3003i & ie800, just bought some Dita truths can't wait!


----------



## tassardar

Running CDM with my brand new hd800s in balance. Great stuff hehe


----------



## pipedreamer

tassardar said:


> Running CDM with my brand new hd800s in balance. Great stuff hehe




It's really good, isn't it? I use my CDM in preference to my Hugo & Liquid Carbon combo with my modded HD800. Not as much higher raw detail but just so musical. 
The fact that the CDM also keeps me company on long plane journeys with my custom Kaiser 10 makes it so versatile.


----------



## AxelCloris

To all CDM owners: I recommend checking out the new Campfire Andromeda IEM and pairing it with the CDM. Damn that was enjoyable.


----------



## jlbrach

Power wise how would the Liquid carbon compare to the dual mono?...i have no probpem driving my 800S's and my HE1000 balanced with the liquid carbon and have always been curious about the tube sound


----------



## AxelCloris

The Carbon is listed as providing 1.5W and I believe that's into 50 ohm. The CDM does 145mW into 50 ohm. That said, I use the CDM balanced with my Ether and I have absolutely no volume issues. I don't know how it'll specifically handle the HE1000 or the HD800s.


----------



## tassardar

No problem for both. In DAC mode/balance input, I can use low gain and reach acceptable volume with HD800s. The HE1000 require a little more power but I never max out the knob.I extensively tested with the Hugo, Bakoom and CDM today and they all sound different on the HD800s


----------



## goldendarko

tassardar said:


> No problem for both. In DAC mode/balance input, I can use low gain and reach acceptable volume with HD800s. The HE1000 require a little more power but I never max out the knob.I extensively tested with the Hugo, Bakoom and CDM today and they all sound different on the HD800s


 
 Wow quite the test, which one was your favorite the Hugo, Bakoon or CDM?


----------



## tassardar

Dac wise no favourites. Maybe the hugo just a little bit for the speed and effortlessness. 

 Amp wise, its quite a toss up.

 Hugo sound very linear. Everything is just there
 CDM had a slightly more elevated mid, with a nicer spread of sound. More airy feeling. There also a feeling of more energy in the vocals.
 Bakoom seems to produce a sound that has a very powerful mid in the vocal region. It does move every thing a little back and slight lost of air in the sound.
  
 So I guess its personal taste. Mine leans on the CDM cause it felt more enjoyable.


----------



## pipedreamer

tassardar said:


> Dac wise no favourites. Maybe the hugo just a little bit for the speed and effortlessness.
> 
> 
> Amp wise, its quite a toss up.
> ...



+1
My feelings exactly. As previously stated, I find the CDM to be a more musical experience than the combination of Hugo and Liquid Carbon with my modded HD800s. I use high gain and the volume control is never past half way.


----------



## gr8soundz

pipedreamer said:


> As previously stated, I find the CDM to be a more musical experience than the combination of Hugo and Liquid Carbon with my modded HD800s. I use high gain and the volume control is never past half way.


 
  
 If you could only have either the CDM or Liquid Carbon, which would you choose?


----------



## KB

gr8soundz said:


> If you could only have either the CDM or Liquid Carbon, which would you choose?




Oh for sure the CDM 

Seriously, congratulation to the Cavalli team on the Liquid Carbon.

Ken


----------



## gr8soundz

Ok Ken, fair enough.
  
 Now choose between either the CDM or the CV5.......


----------



## pipedreamer

gr8soundz said:


> If you could only have either the CDM or Liquid Carbon, which would you choose?


 

 I'd keep the CDM, but need to qualify that answer - 
  
 1. The CDM is $1500, the LC is (was...) $600
 2. The CDM has a built in DAC, the LC is amp only
 3. The CDM is portable, the LC is not
  
 Cavalli did an amazing job with the LC to bring such performance to a balanced amp for relatively little cost, and i'm holding onto mine.
  
 If you are expecting a 'tubey' sound from the CDM you will be disappointed. To my ears it sounds like a solid state amp but with just a touch of the euphony that well designed tubes can bring to the party. The reason I love it is that it always passes the Peter Hi-Fi review test - I'll play a song from an album and end up listening to the whole album. The CDM is just so musical. Yes, I'm sure that the Hugo / LC combination trumps the CDM on many Hi-Fi - ish levels, but for there musicality, the CDM is simply wonderful! I use the Sonotone tubes.
  
 As for the upcoming Continental V5, i'm sure that it will be amazing but in terms of topology it's so different to the CDM. No DAC. Single tube. Tuned for more power. Single ended only.
 Buy a CDM and be happy getting lost in the music (-:
  
 Cheers,
  
 Peter.


----------



## gr8soundz

Thanks for the detailed response Peter (@pipedreamer ).
  
 Guess @KB couldn't decide. I understand though. My question was like asking a parent which child is their favorite......
  
 Good to know the CDM sounds more solid-state than tubey. Doubt the CV5 will sound any 'tubier' than the CDM.
  
 Right now I'm torn between getting the CV5 _and_ Liquid Carbon _or_ a non-hybrid portable tube amp around the same price as the CDM (for a more tubey sound; although headphone pairings may be more difficult).


----------



## KB

gr8soundz said:


> Thanks for the detailed response Peter (@pipedreamer ).
> 
> Guess @KB couldn't decide. I understand though. My question was like asking a parent which child is their favorite......
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Gr8soundz,
  
 Sure no, so the CDM and the CV5 really serve different way to use the amp, I dont see one "better" than the other. One is only better than the other in the ways you would be using it, so I cant really answer your question well. For me, because I dont use the DAC I am using the Cv5 the most, however when ever I need to power through a buch of photo editing or answer emails, I do to the CDM. 
  
 Sound wise, I will let others make that judgement as its going to be subjective, they both have very similar sounds of course.
  
 Hope this helps!
  
 ken


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> Hi Gr8soundz,
> 
> Sure no, so the CDM and the CV5 really serve different way to use the amp, I dont see one "better" than the other. One is only better than the other in the ways you would be using it, so I cant really answer your question well. For me, because I dont use the DAC I am using the Cv5 the most, however when ever I need to power through a buch of photo editing or answer emails, I do to the CDM.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That does help, thanks Ken.
  
 I won't need the CDM's dac and I like all the improvements you guys mentioned when making the smaller CV5.
  
 Btw, has the CV5's price been finalized and when will pre-orders start?


----------



## Wfanning1

It was said over the weekend that the cv5 would be 699 and come to market next month


----------



## FidelityCastro

pipedreamer said:


> gr8soundz said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


----------



## DarktoreS

leAlo CDM is good match for my Hifiman Edition-X, I test this combo in two days ...


----------



## jlbrach

edition -x is not much of a test for the new amp since it is incredibly efficient and requires very little amplification...better to test with cans like the HE1000 or even the LCD-4


----------



## bmichels

Sorry to ask it I canot see from the pictures : does the Balanced output uses 3,5 mm or 2,5 mm Jack like A&K ?


----------



## bmichels

fidelitycastro said:


> I use my Onkyo DP-X1 with the CDM and an OTG cable without any problems. Also tried it 2.5mm balanced out from the Onkyo into balanced in on the CDM and then balanced headphones output from the CDM.
> The CDM also sounds great with my iP6 using the Apple CCK and a UBS-micro USB, or a custom replacement that does away with the CCK.




So can you tell us which config sound best: 

DP-X1 digital OTG -> CDM
Or
DP-X1 Analog bal out 2,5 Jack -> CDM

Thanks.


----------



## AxelCloris

bmichels said:


> Sorry to ask it I canot see from the pictures : does the Balanced output uses 3,5 mm or 2,5 mm Jack like A&K ?




2.5mm TRRS with the same pinout as Astell & Kern products. Anything compatible with AK players' balanced jack will play nicely with the CDM.


----------



## bflat

bmichels said:


> So can you Tell is which config sound best:
> 
> DP-X1 digital OTG -> CDM
> Or
> ...


 

 OTG for me. I tried the analog balanced in and it sounds fine, but I immediately felt the loss of "something" that makes the CDM sound the way it does. The only analog in that I've heard that surpasses the build int DAC is from my Gungnir MB.


----------



## coolmingli

bflat said:


> OTG for me. I tried the analog balanced in and it sounds fine, but I immediately felt the loss of "something" that makes the CDM sound the way it does. The only analog in that I've heard that surpasses the build int DAC is from my Gungnir MB.


 

 When play DSD, do you choose DoP or Native? Thanks


----------



## bflat

coolmingli said:


> When play DSD, do you choose DoP or Native? Thanks


 
 Unfortunately, I can only get CDM to work with DOP from my Mac using the ALO DOP driver. I have not been able to get it to work via OTG. I only get static when I tried. Since I don't have a DSD library or plan to, I have not spent much time trying to figure out the problem.


----------



## bmichels

bflat said:


> OTG for me. I tried the analog balanced in and it sounds fine, but I immediately felt the loss of "something" that makes the CDM sound the way it does. The only analog in that I've heard that surpasses the build int DAC is from my Gungnir MB.




Thanks for the answer. 

And do you find ONKYO DO-X1 + CDM clearly superior to ONKYO DP-X ( Balanced) Alone ?


----------



## bflat

bmichels said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> And do you find ONKYO DO-X1 + CDM clearly superior to ONKYO DP-X ( Balanced) Alone ?


 

 For my Laylas, the CDM is a major step up from the DP-X1 that anyone would notice. There is a muddiness to the upper mids on the Laylas when using the DP-X1 balanced or SE out. I don't think this is due to sound signature of DP-X1. My theory is that it is due to some impedance mismatching at higher frequencies. I have not seen a graph of the Laylas, but I'm pretty sure the impedance drops significantly in the upper mid frequencies. My AK240 had the same muddiness. When using a more powerful amp with lower output impedance, the Laylas really shine. Mojo and Vorzuge Pure II+ sound great with the Laylas and like the CDM they both have nearly 0 ohm output impedance whereas DP-X1 and AK have 1-2 ohm impedance.
  
 I did a brief listen with my W60 and Onkyo and the combo is really good and no problem with impedance mismatching.


----------



## FidelityCastro

bmichels said:


> fidelitycastro said:
> 
> 
> > I use my Onkyo DP-X1 with the CDM and an OTG cable without any problems. Also tried it 2.5mm balanced out from the Onkyo into balanced in on the CDM and then balanced headphones output from the CDM.
> ...




DP-X1 > digital OTG > CDM balanced out
In fact iPhone 6 > digital OTG (custom cable) > CDM balanced out was as good anything I've ever heard, with my particular flavour of IEMs and cable.


----------



## tassardar

I compared my CDM to quite a few desktop amps like the questyle cmr800, fostex and wa22/wa5. It probably don't have as much power but on most headphones I prefer the CDM on balanced then those amps


----------



## gr8soundz

tassardar said:


> I compared my CDM to quite a few desktop amps like the questyle cmr800, fostex and wa22/wa5. It probably don't have as much power but on most headphones I prefer the CDM on balanced then those amps


 
  
 Interesting, but can you be more specific?
  
 Been trying to decide between the Woo WA8 and the CDM. Was leaning toward the WA8 until I read your post.
  
 No way the WA8 will outperform the WA22 or the WA5. Those amps also have balanced outs like the CDM but they are not hybrids. Not fair to compare them power-wise either. If you prefer the CDM over them that puts the WA8 further down the list (which is contrary to everything I'd read so far).


----------



## tassardar

gr8soundz said:


> Interesting, but can you be more specific?
> 
> Been trying to decide between the Woo WA8 and the CDM. Was leaning toward the WA8 until I read your post.
> 
> No way the WA8 will outperform the WA22 or the WA5. Those amps also have balanced outs like the CDM but they are not hybrids. Not fair to compare them power-wise either. If you prefer the CDM over them that puts the WA8 further down the list (which is contrary to everything I'd read so far).




Ok first the wa8 is totally different from wa22 and wa5. It's very bottom heavy while the CDM is more balanced. Clarity wise the CDM is great but in terms of warmth and the lows, the wa8 is fantastic. If you out it in other way, the wa8 is tube amp with all the traits of tubes while the CDM is the solid state sound with a touch of warmth and tube smoothness. Different and personal preference


----------



## gr8soundz

tassardar said:


> Ok first the wa8 is totally different from wa22 and wa5. It's very bottom heavy while the CDM is more balanced. Clarity wise the CDM is great but in terms of warmth and the lows, the wa8 is fantastic. If you out it in other way, the wa8 is tube amp with all the traits of tubes while the CDM is the solid state sound with a touch of warmth and tube smoothness. Different and personal preference


 
  
 Thanks for the extra insight.
  
 Haven't heard any of the amps yet but will be buying one soon. The CDM's balanced out is a plus but think I might go full tube (instead of hybrid) if going down that road.
  
 Woo said they made the WA8 to sound like a full valve desktop instead of a portable. Until now, I didn't realize it could sound so different from all their other amps (their pdf comparison chart with amps ranked by stars makes it more confusing).
  
 No problem though, both clearly sound great (haven't read anything negative about either's sound quality). Guess it comes down to, if you had to choose only one, would you pick the WA8 or the CDM?


----------



## bmichels

gr8soundz said:


> .... I might go full tube (instead of hybrid) if going down that road.


 
  you should investigate the Analog Square paper TU-05.   I have one and love it (but NO dac inside).  Also it is a tube rolling dream...


----------



## bflat

gr8soundz said:


> Thanks for the extra insight.
> 
> Haven't heard any of the amps yet but will be buying one soon. The CDM's balanced out is a plus but think I might go full tube (instead of hybrid) if going down that road.
> 
> ...


 

 If your current headphone and source leave you wanting something like +3-4 dB boost in the 120 Hz on down, then go with WA8. If the low end is fine with what you currently have and just looking for more dynamics and soundstage, then CDM. At this price point, it is more of a question of your full end-to-end listening chain and personal preference.


----------



## DarktoreS

It is not possible to use the CDM when connected to the charger ? I think in use dac / amp on my PC
 ?
 When I connect the charger to the CDM in listening to music, CDM produces a USB bug and is no longer recognized ! If I go in alone usb, more bug and I just use it.


----------



## gr8soundz

bflat said:


> If your current headphone and source leave you wanting something like +3-4 dB boost in the 120 Hz on down, then go with WA8. If the low end is fine with what you currently have and just looking for more dynamics and soundstage, then CDM. At this price point, it is more of a question of your full end-to-end listening chain and personal preference.


 
  
 I'm using an iDSD Micro as a DAC and preamp so I can turn on the xbass for low end boost when needed.
  
 Think I'll wait for the (delayed) CV5. ALO made some improvements since the CDM and the CV5's power exceeds even the CDM's balanced out. Plus its by far the most portable (and affordable).


----------



## ufospls2

I'm getting a bit fed up with my Geek Out V2 having problems, so am looking into new solutions. The CDM is very attractive, and I have had ALO products in the past and been very happy with them. The problem is, I would be using it with the LCD-4 and on occasion the Abyss AB-1266. I saw one post in this thread of a user using the CDM with the AB-1266, but nothing regarding the LCD-4. I'm worried the CDM won't have enough power for either of the headphones. I would be running it in balanced mode as long as I could find a suitable adapter. 
  
 Has anyone tried the LCD-4 with the CDM? Thoughts? 
  
 I'm also considering the Woo WA8 and the iFi Micro idsd, but I really find the balanced option of the CDM attractive. 
  
 Also curious about this quote
  
 "The Continental Dual Mono features both balanced and single-ended inputs and outputs. Though the amplifier can run in both single-ended and balanced,* the DAC unfortunately can only output single-ended.* An input switch is located on the side to switch between analog inputs and USB input if you decide to use the CDM’s internal DAC. - See more at: http://headphone.guru/the-alo-continental-dual-mono/#sthash.c7XQrBtG.dpuf"
  
I would be using the internal dac. Is it only possible to use the SE output if you are using the internal dac? That doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## b0ssMax

ufospls2 said:


> I'm getting a bit fed up with my Geek Out V2 having problems, so am looking into new solutions. The CDM is very attractive, and I have had ALO products in the past and been very happy with them. The problem is, I would be using it with the LCD-4 and on occasion the Abyss AB-1266. I saw one post in this thread of a user using the CDM with the AB-1266, but nothing regarding the LCD-4. I'm worried the CDM won't have enough power for either of the headphones. I would be running it in balanced mode as long as I could find a suitable adapter.
> 
> Has anyone tried the LCD-4 with the CDM? Thoughts?
> 
> ...




The line level output is single ended only.

You can use the dac for balanced out/single ended to headphone.


----------



## JerseyD

gr8soundz said:


> I'm using an iDSD Micro as a DAC and preamp so I can turn on the xbass for low end boost when needed.
> 
> Think I'll wait for the (delayed) CV5. ALO made some improvements since the CDM and the CV5's power exceeds even the CDM's balanced out. Plus its by far the most portable (and affordable).


 

 I could be mistaken, but I thought the Xbass feature if the iDSD operates in the amp portion of the unit. If using as a DAC only, it still works?


----------



## gr8soundz

jerseyd said:


> I could be mistaken, but I thought the Xbass feature if the iDSD operates in the amp portion of the unit. If using as a DAC only, it still works?


 
  
 Xbass and 3d only work in preamp mode when using the idsd as a dac via the rca outputs. In direct mode, the rca outs work as a fixed line bypass.


----------



## goldendarko

(image missing)(image missing) Just picked up the CDM today, will have to give it a go against it's bigger brother and see how it stacks up. I'd be glad to answer any questions, I plan on testing it with the Schiit Yggdrasil DAC and HE1000/LCD-3F/Ether C's.


----------



## goldendarko

CDM just landed, will plan on testing it out against it's big brother, the Studio Six. Will be pairing it with Yggdrasil and HE1000/LCD-3F/Ether C's. Let me know if you have any questions, I'd be glad to help if possible.


----------



## goldendarko

1(image missing)
 1


----------



## silversurfer616

Will you feed it balanced or SE?
Fed mine SE from RWAK120 because the balanced input made it sound too digital for me.
I realised that the CDM has really different sound signatures depending on going balanced or SE in regards to input and also output.


----------



## goldendarko

silversurfer616 said:


> Will you feed it balanced or SE?
> Fed mine SE from RWAK120 because the balanced input made it sound too digital for me.
> I realised that the CDM has really different sound signatures depending on going balanced or SE in regards to input and also output.


 
 Plan to eventually try them both, but right now it's just my iPhone to the micro USB port via an Apple CCK adapter. I'm still considering DAP's I want to buy, and was set on the Onkyo DP-X1 for a little while since it offers balanced output, but I've read the balanced output jack on the device has had some issues and there are also hissing problems when streaming TIDAL so it's back to square one looking for a DAP. Haven't found anything affordable that really hits all points yet but hopefully ALO will put one out eventually. Well, one can dream anyway...


----------



## tassardar

Recently my cdm failed. It can't turn on. No matter how. Luckily my retailer and ALO replaced me a new set.

The old version has a Matt logo. This new one is darn shiny. Took them 2 weeks to replace.


----------



## FidelityCastro

goldendarko said:


> silversurfer616 said:
> 
> 
> > Will you feed it balanced or SE?
> ...




Try a few different tube types in the CDM, run a balanced cable out of it into some really good IEMs, and your iPhone 6 + CDM will sound as good as nearly anything portable. when I got the CDM I had that set up and had one of those "wow" moments - and that's from someone who had been connecting the iPhone to a Hugo up til that point.


----------



## goldendarko

fidelitycastro said:


> Try a few different tube types in the CDM, run a balanced cable out of it into some really good IEMs, and your iPhone 6 + CDM will sound as good as nearly anything portable. when I got the CDM I had that set up and had one of those "wow" moments - and that's from someone who had been connecting the iPhone to a Hugo up til that point.


 
 Thanks, I'm currently looking to try doing some tube rolling but can't find tubes for the CDM anywhere online. I read on HFN that the best 2 pairings are the Mullard 6112 & Sonotone 5719, and that they were really the only two better than stock, but I can't find a place that sells them, including ALO's website, which appears to be in the process of being updated.
  
 I think I will stick with the iPhone 6 for now, maybe a DAP in the future when something comes along that checks all the boxes for features I would like in a DAP. Unfortunately such a DAP doesn't exist at this time. 
  
 Pairing it with the Ether C is pretty impressive though, not quite a "wow" from me, but I also own the Studio 6 so I'm familiar with the sound. Very impressive for a portable setup though, and lucky me I've got vacation coming up this week to give it some more head time


----------



## The Life

goldendarko said:


> Thanks, I'm currently looking to try doing some tube rolling but can't find tubes for the CDM anywhere online. I read on HFN that the best 2 pairings are the Mullard 6112 & Sonotone 5719, and that they were really the only two better than stock, but I can't find a place that sells them, including ALO's website, which appears to be in the process of being updated.
> 
> I think I will stick with the iPhone 6 for now, maybe a DAP in the future when something comes along that checks all the boxes for features I would like in a DAP. Unfortunately such a DAP doesn't exist at this time.
> 
> Pairing it with the Ether C is pretty impressive though, not quite a "wow" from me, but I also own the Studio 6 so I'm familiar with the sound. Very impressive for a portable setup though, and lucky me I've got vacation coming up this week to give it some more head time


 
  
 I have a pair of Monotone 5719s that I don't use. I can sell them to you if you want.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I finally got round to comparing the CDM to the WA8. It's a tough one as both have pros and cons.
 The CDM is transportable, fully balanced and you can roll tubes. I just wish the DAC implementation was better like in the WA8. I still love the CDM's amp


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....agree with your review @ headfonia, for the most part.  But I give the slight edge to the Eclipse, weighing the pros and cons of each. For now, I'll use the CDM for iems and the Eclipse for headphones. Both are very good amp/dacs.


----------



## Ultrainferno

raypin said:


> Mmm.....agree with your review @ headfonia, for the most part.  But I give the slight edge to the Eclipse, weighing the pros and cons of each. For now, I'll use the CDM for iems and the Eclipse for headphones. Both are very good amp/dacs.


 
  
 They both are indeed. Like I said, we're so spoiled


----------



## tassardar

I heard the wa8 and cdm at can jam Sg and there after as our distro has the demo set. I was this close '' to purchasing it. To me the cdm is Nice balance between solid and tube while the wa8 is a full tube with all the richness but feels less controlled. Overall I think both are great. Maybe I'll go about purchasing it in the end while maintaining my cdm for balance work. The hd800s from cdm balance is just great


----------



## bmichels

Could someone tell the* size and Weight of the CDM. *It is not mentioned on ALO web product page ! 

Thanks


----------



## Ultrainferno

bmichels said:


> Could someone tell the* size and Weight of the CDM. *It is not mentioned on ALO web product page !
> 
> Thanks


 
  
CDM’s 412 grams are spread like this: ~145mm length, ~83mm width, ~26mm height. 75mm-long 
  
 You have to read the right reviews man


----------



## bmichels

ultrainferno said:


> [COLOR=444444]CDM’s 412 grams are spread like this: ~145mm length, ~83mm width, ~26mm height. 75mm-long [/COLOR]
> 
> You have to read the right reviews man




Thanks, but.., with 4 dimensions mentioned, I get confused ! There is 1 too many : what is 75mm ?


----------



## raypin

Mmm....145 mm x 82 mm x 25 mm (5.75" x 3.25" x 1")


----------



## bmichels

raypin said:


> Mmm....145 mm x 82 mm x 25 mm (5.75" x 3.25" x 1")




Thanks a lot

This make It much smaller than the WooAudio WA8 which is twice as big and... twice heavier while offering only half of the battery run time. The WA8 pay a "heavy" price for being "full tube (not hybrid like the CDM) & full class A". 

I wonder if the SQ of the WA8 is really much better than the CDM to justify for being twice bigger & heavier. 

Any one can comment on this to convince me to choose the WA8 over the CDM (to use with my HE-X) ?


----------



## mscott58

bmichels said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> This make It much smaller than the WooAudio WA8 which is twice as big and... twice heavier while offering only half of the battery run time. The WA8 pay a "heavy" price for being "full tube (not hybrid like the CDM) & full class A".
> 
> ...




Really depends on your use case. The CDM is (trans)portable, the Woo is almost as heavy as a brick. I personally liked the CDM better when I put them head-to-head at CanJam. Cheers


----------



## Ultrainferno

bmichels said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> This make It much smaller than the WooAudio WA8 which is twice as big and... twice heavier while offering only half of the battery run time. The WA8 pay a "heavy" price for being "full tube (not hybrid like the CDM) & full class A".
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you're both using them as DAC/AMp, then yes, CDM is quite better


----------



## Dillan

Sorry for noob question but does cdm offer 2.5 balanced and is alo coming out with a new flagship anytime soon?


----------



## AxelCloris

Yes the CDM has 2.5 balanced output, I don't know if ALO has a new flagship coming any time soon. The last portable they announced was their new single-ended portable tube amp.


----------



## Ultrainferno

axelcloris said:


> Yes the CDM has 2.5 balanced output, I don't know if ALO has a new flagship coming any time soon. The last portable they announced was their new single-ended portable tube amp.


 
  
 which is delayed 
 Oh and the CDM has a 2.5 balanced input as well!


----------



## Dillan

ultrainferno said:


> which is delayed
> Oh and the CDM has a 2.5 balanced input as well!




Nice! What are you guys using as a source when connecting to the cdm? Cell phones, daps? Looking for suggestions as I may try out the cdm with my recently ordered noble k10's.


----------



## raypin

dillan said:


> Nice! What are you guys using as a source when connecting to the cdm? Cell phones, daps? Looking for suggestions as j may try out the cdm with my recently ordered noble k10's.


 
 Mmmm.....use your cellphone as source to take advantage of the DAC and amp of the cdm. For DAP, I use pretty much what I have in use and using the amp section of the cdm  (exception is  the Sony ZX2 connected with a wmport-to-usb LOD utilized as transport only/amp and dac of cdm are used). If you already have a DAP with a DAC that you really like, I suggest waiting for the " baby CDM" (amp only) and save yourself some bucks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Wit the Hugo I either use the AK240/AK120II, X7 or L5Pro


----------



## WayneWoondirts

dillan said:


> Nice! What are you guys using as a source when connecting to the cdm? Cell phones, daps? Looking for suggestions as j may try out the cdm with my recently ordered noble k10's.


 
 I mainly use it with my AK120ii or AK380, balanced. Sometimes also as a DAC fed by my laptop.


----------



## Dillan

Thanks for all the replies!
  
 Why is the color option so much more than the non color? Does the red version improve anything internally or is it just a color improvement?
  
 I will probably get either this or the Woo Eclipse, but I am having a hard time choosing between. This one does Native DSD right? I don't think the Woo Audio unit does that. This also has balanced out which I love.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....the red cdm will incite passion in you as you listen to your tracks. So, yes, it makes a ton of difference in SQ.


----------



## Dillan

raypin said:


> Mmm.....the red cdm will incite passion in you as you listen to your tracks. So, yes, it makes a ton of difference in SQ.


 

 LOL


----------



## kikouyou

You will get DSD with Windows, not with MacOS where only PCM works with CDM. But not a big issue for me anyway.


----------



## kikouyou

ultrainferno said:


> I finally got round to comparing the CDM to the WA8. It's a tough one as both have pros and cons.
> The CDM is transportable, fully balanced and you can roll tubes. I just wish the DAC implementation was better like in the WA8. I still love the CDM's amp


 

 Thank you Ultrainferno, you saved me some good money  I will stick with my CDM!!!! I am mostly using it with JH Audio CIEM's and HE1000 and so far very happy!


----------



## goldendarko

So I've been using the CDM for about a week now and I've got to say I'm pretty disappointed. Maybe it's the synergy of the system I'm using (iPhone 6 as source and Ether Cs) but the sound is very unimpressive and not even close to the Studio Six. The bass is very lacking and what is there is very muddled sounding. The separation is pretty good but everything else comes across as flat to me. Any CDM owners have any suggestions? I'm using the Ether Cs via the balanced output also, and I'm honestly not sure what it is but it's just not doing it for me at this point


----------



## raypin

mmm......so you don't like the DAC of the CDM??? Connect it to a DAP with a DAC that you like. For me, I've settled with either the AK 240 and the AK 380 cu as my go-to portable device to connect with the CDM, fully balanced mode from DAP to CDM to headphones or in-ears. Also, I like the synergy between the Sony ZX2 and CDM.
  
 Have you also tried tube-rolling? It is a huge part of what makes the CDM a great amp. Mullards (if you can find it), Sonotones and a few others are better than the stock tube. The Ethers are somewhat difficult to drive. With this set-up, "muddled sounding" and "very lacking in bass" are the last things I would say with either the Ether or  Ether C. Admittedly, the Ether (specially the C) needs a more powerful amp to sound its best. It is not exactly the easiest to drive closed back HP. The WA8 Eclipse fares better (bass-wise) but I would recommend a solid state amp like the Mass Kobo 404, a favorite of mine, for trans(portable) or a desktop amp.  Plenty of headroom and no "muddled" anything and no lack of bass (as much bass as the Ether C has by tuning or design).


----------



## Dillan

goldendarko said:


> So I've been using the CDM for about a week now and I've got to say I'm pretty disappointed. Maybe it's the synergy of the system I'm using (iPhone 6 as source and Ether Cs) but the sound is very unimpressive and not even close to the Studio Six. The bass is very lacking and what is there is very muddled sounding. The separation is pretty good but everything else comes across as flat to me. Any CDM owners have any suggestions? I'm using the Ether Cs via the balanced output also, and I'm honestly not sure what it is but it's just not doing it for me at this point


 

 Oh no, this is discouraging as I was soon to pull the trigger on these.
  
 I know from personal experience that tube rolling truly can change the sound completely. Maybe thats it? Surely its not the DAC as this is a high quality reference native DSD dac.


----------



## goldendarko

raypin said:


> mmm......so you don't like the DAC of the CDM??? Connect it to a DAP with a DAC that you like. For me, I've settled with either the AK 240 and the AK 380 cu as my go-to portable device to connect with the CDM, fully balanced mode from DAP to CDM to headphones or in-ears. Also, I like the synergy between the Sony ZX2 and CDM.
> 
> Have you also tried tube-rolling? It is a huge part of what makes the CDM a great amp. Mullards (if you can find it), Sonotones and a few others are better than the stock tube. The Ethers are somewhat difficult to drive. With this set-up, "muddled sounding" and "very lacking in bass" are the last things I would say with either the Ether or  Ether C. Admittedly, the Ether (specially the C) needs a more powerful amp to sound its best. It is not exactly the easiest to drive closed back HP. The WA8 Eclipse fares better (bass-wise) but I would recommend a solid state amp like the Mass Kobo 404, a favorite of mine, for trans(portable) or a desktop amp.  Plenty of headroom and no "muddled" anything and no lack of bass (as much bass as the Ether C has by tuning or design).


I'm not sure if it's the iPhone as the source holding it back or just bad synergy with the Ether C but it definitely has enough power to drive the Ethers. I'll try tube rolling here soon but unfortunately I don't have a DAP that I can try to replace the iPhone with. Do the A&K DAPs do TIDAL streaming ? That's the main reason I stuck with the iPhone.


----------



## goldendarko

dillan said:


> Oh no, this is discouraging as I was soon to pull the trigger on these.
> 
> I know from personal experience that tube rolling truly can change the sound completely. Maybe thats it? Surely its not the DAC as this is a high quality reference native DSD dac.


The CDM is a clearly well made device, I think I'm just dealing with bad synergy between the source or headphones. What do you plan on using it with?


----------



## Dillan

goldendarko said:


> I'm not sure if it's the iPhone as the source holding it back or just bad synergy with the Ether C but it definitely has enough power to drive the Ethers. I'll try tube rolling here soon but unfortunately I don't have a DAP that I can try to replace the iPhone with. Do the A&K DAPs do TIDAL streaming ? That's the main reason I stuck with the iPhone.


 

 No the A&K units do not stream. But honestly the iPhone shouldnt be holding it back as its pretty much bypassed by the dac chip and amplifier of the CDM.


----------



## Dillan

goldendarko said:


> The CDM is a clearly well made device, I think I'm just dealing with bad synergy between the source or headphones. What do you plan on using it with?


 
  
 I haven't really decided for sure yet, but I am kinda thinking a new Macbook or iPad pro. And yea, tube synergy could be off too.


----------



## goldendarko

dillan said:


> No the A&K units do not stream. But honestly the iPhone shouldnt be holding it back as its pretty much bypassed by the dac chip and amplifier of the CDM.


Yeah maybe I just don't care for the DAC then. Yeah would need to find a DAP that can stream TIDAL since that's mainly what I use. I was looking at the DP-X1 but it sounds like there was a lot of early release issues. 

I'll have to try my other headphones next and see if those pairings are any better but I'll need to get a 2.5mm balanced adapter first.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

goldendarko said:


> I'm not sure if it's the iPhone as the source holding it back or just bad synergy with the Ether C but it definitely has enough power to drive the Ethers. I'll try tube rolling here soon but unfortunately I don't have a DAP that I can try to replace the iPhone with. Do the A&K DAPs do TIDAL streaming ? That's the main reason I stuck with the iPhone.


 
 the AK's are not streaming yet, according to AK it will come with a future firmware. They're working on the licensing and implementation. No idea when that will happen though.
 Can say from experience that CDM fully balanced fed by AK120ii sounds sublime and even better from new genereation AKs (tested it with AK380, really overwhelming, dynamic, thrilling and wide open sound).


----------



## goldendarko

waynewoondirts said:


> the AK's are not streaming yet, according to AK it will come with a future firmware. They're working on the licensing and implementation. No idea when that will happen though.
> Can say from experience that CDM fully balanced fed by AK120ii sounds sublime and even better from new genereation AKs (tested it with AK380, really overwhelming, dynamic, thrilling and wide open sound).


Thanks for the heads up, I'll have to keep my eye on the AKs in the future in case they do begin streaming. They are great looking DAPs but the no TIDAL is a deal breaker for me right now.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

goldendarko said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll have to keep my eye on the AKs in the future in case they do begin streaming. They are great looking DAPs but the no TIDAL is a deal breaker for me right now.


 
 there is a workaround untill they do it on their own though...
 sending TIDAL via UPNP to the AKs.


----------



## Dillan

I loved my DP-X1 but I had to sell it because of all the early release issues. That DAP is going to be great in a few months though after the hardware/software fixes.


----------



## raypin

goldendarko said:


> I'm not sure if it's the iPhone as the source holding it back or just bad synergy with the Ether C but it definitely has enough power to drive the Ethers. I'll try tube rolling here soon but unfortunately I don't have a DAP that I can try to replace the iPhone with. Do the A&K DAPs do TIDAL streaming ? That's the main reason I stuck with the iPhone.


 
  
 mmmm.... It is either the DAC and/or the AMP of the CDM that you do not find synergistic enough ( to produce the kind of results that you expect) with your Ether C. That's why I suggested changing the DAC and see if it is more to your liking. Have you tried other HPs with your present CDM/iPhone set-up? Same results?


----------



## goldendarko

raypin said:


> mmmm.... It is either the DAC and/or the AMP of the CDM that you do not find synergistic enough ( to produce the kind of results that you expect) with your Ether C. That's why I suggested changing the DAC and see if it is more to your liking. Have you tried other HPs with your present CDM/iPhone set-up? Same results?


No just the Ether Cs so far. I'll get an adapter to try my HE1000s and LCD-3s with it and see how those do. Maybe I'm just expecting too much from a portable setup ? This is my first portable setup in a few years but as of right now I prefer my ether Cs straight from my HA-1 on my desktop. Seems a lot more full on the low end and things are overall cleaner sounding


----------



## kikouyou

goldendarko said:


> No just the Ether Cs so far. I'll get an adapter to try my HE1000s and LCD-3s with it and see how those do. Maybe I'm just expecting too much from a portable setup ? This is my first portable setup in a few years but as of right now I prefer my ether Cs straight from my HA-1 on my desktop. Seems a lot more full on the low end and things are overall cleaner sounding


 

 I prefer the CDM to the HA1 with HE1000 and CIEM's but I am using Sonotones as the heat/sound combination is the best. You should not expect the sound of a full tube amp with the CDM as it is an hybrid, and even tube rolling will improve things but will not make as dramatic changes than tube rolling on a full tube amp.
 I am not using the iPhone as a source, nor streaming. For Portable gear, my source is either AK380 with balanced out into balanced in from CDM and that is pretty impressive or AK380 optical out to Mojo SE out to CDM also I use this setup more for the SE Cypher audio Trio than for the CDM. 
 With these setups I can see a real difference in the quality of the source music. Regular 44Khz/16b vs DTS or higher bit rates or even DSD. When using better data sources, the sound chains above will leverage the balanced design of the CDM. I would not judge this amp or any amp with just an iPhone and streaming service as a source.
  
 By the way for the HE1000 with CDM you have to use balanced out or you may not have enough power... It is also a pity not to leverage the balanced design of the CDM which to my ears increase the sense of space.


----------



## goldendarko

Well I'm using balanced output for the Ether Cs but the input is USB which should bypass the iPhone's DAC. I'd love to get the AK380 but it's honestly way too expensive for me right now and the no TIDAL is a deal breaker too. 

Also I really wanted a device that wouldn't require more gear which is why I had it narrowed down to the CDM and the Chord Mojo. Ultimately I went the more expensive route with the CDM but am beginning to regret it as the sound quality is subpar for me at least without buying more gear.


----------



## bmichels

Have you tried the WooAudio WA8 ? It seems to be more powerfull and more "full sounding" ( It Is A pure class A "tube only" amp with aparently a very good DAC)


----------



## goldendarko

No I haven't had a chance to hear it


----------



## raypin

mmm....I tried the Ether C with the Eclipse WA8. To make it listenable, I had to push the volume pot to around 7 or 8/10 to achieve my normal listening volume (in 3 tube mode). It is not bad but I prefer a desktop amp to fully realize the potential of the Ether C.  For some damn reason that I have yet to fathom, I do not seem to like pairing the Ether and Ether C with the WA8 (using my AK 380 cu and laptop as source). Something is off.....


----------



## pbui44

bmichels said:


> Have you tried the WooAudio WA8 ? It seems to be more powerfull and more "full sounding" ( It Is A pure class A "tube only" amp with aparently a very good DAC)




I have tried the WA8...and it would work best plugged in while on a business trip, vacation, or just away from home. The battery life is dismal (Up to 4 hours) and there are better sounding desktop amps, but it does sound exceptionally wonderful, especially for its size. I don't know how you would change out those tubes, though.

Edit: To be fair, I heard the WA8 with the LCD-4 and its beastly power-hungry appetite, but there definitely was synergy with the T5p first gen, with with plenty of detail within soundstage, depth, and instrumentation.


----------



## Dillan

Have you tried the AK amp attachment in balanced?


----------



## pbui44

goldendarko said:


> Well I'm using balanced output for the Ether Cs but the input is USB which should bypass the iPhone's DAC. I'd love to get the AK380 but it's honestly way too expensive for me right now and the no TIDAL is a deal breaker too.
> 
> Also I really wanted a device that wouldn't require more gear which is why I had it narrowed down to the CDM and the Chord Mojo. Ultimately I went the more expensive route with the CDM but am beginning to regret it as the sound quality is subpar for me at least without buying more gear.




How hot does the CDM get on certain gain levels? I guess in regards to saying "wow, that Asgard is some really warm Schiit" and "Woo, that tube display definitely gets as hot as the Audio!"


----------



## goldendarko

pbui44 said:


> How hot does the CDM get on certain gain levels? I guess in regards to saying "wow, that Asgard is some really warm Schiit" and "Woo, that tube display definitely gets as hot as the Audio!"


It gets plenty warm. I've been using it as a portable desktop unit in which case it is fine but I probably wouldn't recommend carrying it around with you. It's semi portable I'd say


----------



## kikouyou

goldendarko said:


> Well I'm using balanced output for the Ether Cs but the input is USB which should bypass the iPhone's DAC. I'd love to get the AK380 but it's honestly way too expensive for me right now and the no TIDAL is a deal breaker too.
> 
> Also I really wanted a device that wouldn't require more gear which is why I had it narrowed down to the CDM and the Chord Mojo. Ultimately I went the more expensive route with the CDM but am beginning to regret it as the sound quality is subpar for me at least without buying more gear.


 

 The CDM DAC is not bad at all, so you should still have decent results using the iPhone as a digital transport unless the issue is pairing the CDM and Ether C like Raypin seems to hint...


----------



## zhuke2

iPhone 5s -> CDM balanced out -> HD800S have great synergy. The only annoyance I have with CDM is its volume knob is a bit too small to have a firm grip on when it lies flat on the desk lol. I've no complaint sound wise.


----------



## tassardar

I got my Hugo TT recently and feed the CDM with it. With the HD800S, Sublime. The CDM sweetened vocals with the TT precision and wide staging make this one seductive setup. Listening to my Susan Wong album now.


----------



## Dillan

Can the CDM alone power ortho's like the LCD 4?
  
 What about medium efficient cans like the HD800?
  
 Is it recommended to pair these?


----------



## bmichels

tassardar said:


> I got my Hugo TT recently and feed the CDM with it. With the HD800S, Sublime. The CDM sweetened vocals with the TT precision and wide staging make this one seductive setup. Listening to my Susan Wong album now.




Please can you quantify how much TT>CDM>HD800s sound better than TT>HD800s direct ? Is It subtle of really immediatly noticable ?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

dillan said:


> Can the CDM alone power ortho's like the LCD 4?
> 
> What about medium efficient cans like the HD800?
> 
> Is it recommended to pair these?


 
 Don't know about LCD 4, but 3 isn't a problem. Neither is HD800, nor Abyss AB-1266.
 Did never really get to like HD800, but CDM made it a pleasing experience.
 Hope that helps


----------



## Dillan

waynewoondirts said:


> Don't know about LCD 4, but 3 isn't a problem. Neither is HD800, nor Abyss AB-1266.
> 
> Did never really get to like HD800, but CDM made it a pleasing experience.
> 
> Hope that helps




It does, thank you very much!


----------



## tassardar

The difference is there but its not like you will identify it immediately. Its like you enjoy it more but cant tell why till you really look into it.
  
 Based on my songs by Susan Wong. The build in dac has a warmth that never goes away. The Hugo TT on the other hand has this black atmosphere with just the singer and instruments. This adds to the intimate feeling. There is also this air in the vocal after each phrase, the TT captures it while the CDM build in dac kind of lost it to its warm atmosphere. The vocals also felt like its out of the performance while TT is more coherent melding in the vocals nicely with the performance. That said, the CDM internal dac is great if you are the kind that like that warm atmosphere. Something like the sound never quite ends and constantly lingers in the air hmm.

 My songs are mainly vocals so I need more test for other stuff.
  
 Update: I tested with Hotel California which is something i use mainly for testing only. The difference is the point of attack (timing?). The TT has this focus on the individual instruments and the moment of impact for the bass and the guitar picks. The CDM loses on that aspect where the point of impact is smoothed over with the rest of the instrument body. Also due to the same reason as what was pointed above, the blacker atmosphere made each instrument more distinct yet still maintain the coherent sound. However the CDM dac does give a nice warm and slightly smoother feel. I guess you can say TT is a technical win but which you actually enjoy is subjective.
  


bmichels said:


> Please can you quantify how much TT>CDM>HD800s sound better than TT>HD800s direct ? Is It subtle of really immediatly noticable ?


----------



## Malcuso

waynewoondirts said:


> Don't know about LCD 4, but 3 isn't a problem. Neither is HD800, nor Abyss AB-1266.
> Did never really get to like HD800, but CDM made it a pleasing experience.
> Hope that helps


 

 Hi WayneWoondirts, Are you running the HD800 balanced or from the 3.5mm? I'm under the impression that the 3.5mm is not enough to drive the 600Ohm headphones. Thoughts?


----------



## zhuke2

Running balanced to HD800S my CDM knob never had to pass 3 o'clock. Without music and volume all the way up there's not even a slightest bit of background hiss that I can tell. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Dillan

zhuke2 said:


> Running balanced to HD800S my CDM knob never had to pass 3 o'clock. *Without music and volume all the way up there's not even a slightest bit of background hiss that I can tell. Pretty impressive.*




This is excellent news.


----------



## FidelityCastro

tassardar said:


> I got my Hugo TT recently and feed the CDM with it. With the HD800S, Sublime. The CDM sweetened vocals with the TT precision and wide staging make this one seductive setup. Listening to my Susan Wong album now.




@tassardar, can you describe how you connect them all up? I've been using my Onkyo DP-X1 into EITHER the standard Hugo (not the TT) or the CDM, using a custom mini USB cable that I used to use to connect my iPhone to the Hugo. How are you using DAP + Hugo + CDM exactly - I would like to try it. 
I assume CDM would come at the end so you can use the balanced out of the CDM (I'm a big fan of balanced, which I use with the Onkyo by itself or Onkyo + CDM, and would like to continue using the balanced out).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tassardar

I'm actually using it as a home system. I don't use my cdm as a portable today. So it's laptop to TT to cdm (single end from headphone jack) to headphones. Since Hugo is designed direct from dac amplification, doesn't matter you put into which port. I use a copper interconnect. My hd800S is connected balance from cdm, using a 2.5 to xlr adapter


----------



## WayneWoondirts

malcuso said:


> Hi WayneWoondirts, Are you running the HD800 balanced or from the 3.5mm? I'm under the impression that the 3.5mm is not enough to drive the 600Ohm headphones. Thoughts?


 
 I ran it SE and balanced, clearly improved balanced but it was sufficient enough SE in my opinion.
 CDM also runs my ancient K240 (600 Ohms, made in the 70's) very fine.


----------



## FidelityCastro

tassardar said:


> I'm actually using it as a home system. I don't use my cdm as a portable today. So it's laptop to TT to cdm (single end from headphone jack) to headphones. Since Hugo is designed direct from dac amplification, doesn't matter you put into which port. I use a copper interconnect. My hd800S is connected balance from cdm, using a 2.5 to xlr adapter




Noted. Thanks


----------



## esteboune

Hi all,
  
 quick question.
  
 i would like to use the CDM as desktop amplifier at the office when i'm not travelling.
  
 will it damage the battery to plugged it 24/7.
  
 thanks!


----------



## kikouyou

I don't think so


----------



## LukeW

This string is pretty long so I may have missed this.  I am trying the CDM.  Originally, I got it thinking it would be a portable amp for long walks, but now that I have it, it is bigger than I thought and heavier and HOT.  I'm running my iPhone 6 with Onkyo Hifi ALAC classical music into the CDM through USB and then out through the 3.5 to Layla Universals.  
  
 I tried hooking the CDM through a USB port to my iMac and used iTunes to play the same music and it was a pale cousin to the above.  Is that because there isn't a good HiFi app for the iMac?  Or did I do something wrong in the connection pathway?
  
 My other question involves portability.  This CDM is a wonderful DAC/AMP, but not for walking around.  I know Continental has a V5 in the works for soon release.  For strictly portable use, would iPhone6 or iPHone7 to V5 to Laylas work well?  I know that then I'll be using the DAC in the iPhone, so that maybe isn't such a good idea.  I'm looking for a good portable setup for the Laylas that will have the beautiful staging and detail of the setup I am currently trying on my desktop.
  
 I don't know a lot about this stuff.  Prior experience was 7 years of using the old JH13 with the iPhone.  I'm moving into the big leagues now and need some coaching.  Thanks so very much for your help.
  
 I posted this on the Layla thread, but no one responded.


----------



## Dillan

lukew said:


> This string is pretty long so I may have missed this.  I am trying the CDM.  Originally, I got it thinking it would be a portable amp for long walks, but now that I have it, it is bigger than I thought and heavier and HOT.  I'm running my iPhone 6 with Onkyo Hifi ALAC classical music into the CDM through USB and then out through the 3.5 to Layla Universals.
> 
> I tried hooking the CDM through a USB port to my iMac and used iTunes to play the same music and it was a pale cousin to the above.  Is that because there isn't a good HiFi app for the iMac?  Or did I do something wrong in the connection pathway?
> 
> ...


 

 I am not a big fan of rubberbanding, if I were you and wanted something truly portable.. I would go with something all-in-one. Just my opinion!


----------



## goldendarko

lukew said:


> This string is pretty long so I may have missed this.  I am trying the CDM.  Originally, I got it thinking it would be a portable amp for long walks, but now that I have it, it is bigger than I thought and heavier and HOT.  I'm running my iPhone 6 with Onkyo Hifi ALAC classical music into the CDM through USB and then out through the 3.5 to Layla Universals.
> 
> I tried hooking the CDM through a USB port to my iMac and used iTunes to play the same music and it was a pale cousin to the above.  Is that because there isn't a good HiFi app for the iMac?  Or did I do something wrong in the connection pathway?
> 
> ...


 

 Mojo if you want true portable, or wait for the V5.


----------



## LukeW

So that would be the iPhone6 to Mojo via USB and then to Laylas?  Laylas should sound good driven by Mojo?  I'm asking because I know so little.
  
 Also, is there a reason, the sound is poor when I run iTunes iMac through USB to CDM, but is beautiful when I run iPHone 6 with OnkyoHiFi app to CDM to Laylas?


----------



## goldendarko

lukew said:


> So that would be the iPhone6 to Mojo via USB and then to Laylas?  Laylas should sound good driven by Mojo?  I'm asking because I know so little.
> 
> Also, is there a reason, the sound is poor when I run iTunes iMac through USB to CDM, but is beautiful when I run iPHone 6 with OnkyoHiFi app to CDM to Laylas?


Yeah that's correct. Can't say how it would sound as I haven't heard the mojo or the Layla's but the mojo is pretty much universally accepted as the best portable amp right now. I would ask over in the chord mojo thread, I'm sure people use it with Layla's but they could give a more detailed answer. 

As far as the pairing with your computer I'm not sure what could be wrong there.


----------



## tassardar

It's possible why paring with your computer is worst off. The usb is not galvanised so a laptop may have quite alot of noise in the signal versus direct fr your iphone.

I owned the mojo for a while and it's fine for Layla's. For iem it may just be preference rather then anything else.


----------



## bflat

lukew said:


> So that would be the iPhone6 to Mojo via USB and then to Laylas?  Laylas should sound good driven by Mojo?  I'm asking because I know so little.
> 
> Also, is there a reason, the sound is poor when I run iTunes iMac through USB to CDM, but is beautiful when I run iPHone 6 with OnkyoHiFi app to CDM to Laylas?


 

 Instead of iTunes, use a bit perfect player like Audirvana. Onkyo App is also a bit perfect player whereas iTunes is not. Mojo and Layla pair well, but you will need to swap to standard 3.5mm SE cable compared to 2.5mm balanced on the CDM. It's a bit of a hassle.
  
 Personally, I would go with another IEM that pairs well with the iPhone for best portability. For the price of a Mojo, you have a lot of IEM choices that pair well with iPhone. Noble Savants are ones that I would recommend. Use the CDM/Layla for home or transportable.


----------



## LukeW

B flat, I was hoping you would show up to provide a solution.  You helped me so much on the Layla thread regarding the Laylas and the CDM.  That's why I am currently using both.  I was surprised at how warm-hot the CDM got but also how the CDM softened what had seemed like a bit of mid high harshness (violin) from the Laylas.   I had thought that I would just go the portable route and might return the CDM and wait for the CV5 amp.  I had thought of using it with the iPhone 6 and would hope that the DAC in the iPhone with the Onkyo HiFi would do the trick with the Laylas.  It never occured to me to just use the Laylas at home at the desk with the CDM and get a different setup for portable.
  
 So now, I'm actually considering to keep the CDM and Laylas for home desk and use the iPHone alone with IEM's that can work well with the iPhone for my walks.  It's amazing how quickly the cost factor fades into the background as the sound quality blooms.
  
 I'm wondering if the JH13's I have from back in 2009 are bested by the Savants.  If so, I do trust your guidance and will get them.  if you think they might not be any better than the original JH13's, I'll stick with the iphone and them for the walks and just continue to use the CDM for the home desktop.
  
 Do you or others have any thoughts on my ramblings?


----------



## tassardar

JH13 is fine really. I prefer it over the Savants. Though at the sub 1k price range, you should also try the series from ALO campfire series. I feel they are good stuff. 

 Also CDM is a more transportable then portable. Similar to the Hugo. If you want bring it strapped out, you will need a case that allows alot of air flow. It just gets really hot.


----------



## LukeW

Thank you for the suggestion.  i think that CDM is not going walking.
  
 Would anyone be able to explain why when I use Audirvana Plus on my iMac and use USB straight out to the CDM micro USB input, I am getting the red light indicator next to the gain knob on the front, but when I use the iPHone 6 Lightning Camera to USB to CDM using the OnkyoHiFi app, I get the blue light which I believe indicates a higher bit rate being received into the CDM??  I'm using Apple Lossless ALAC recordings in both situations. Thanks. Luke


----------



## LukeW

Sorry, the correct statement is that the lights indicate the "sample rate". In any case, I get red coming out of the iMac and blue coming out of the iPhone. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## tassardar

What res is your music ? 44.1? or Higher? You probably need configure your audivana to push out higher rate. I use JRiver so cant help you much on it but there is a setting here that you must select in the app to stream higher res.


----------



## LukeW

Well I checked and the music in Audivarna is all ALAC, so 44.1.  What's interesting is that the same ALAC tracks are on the iPhone.  I checked the settings in Audivarna and there is no limit on the sampling rate.  I even set the limit at 192kHZ and it didn't affect anything.  The actual rate of the recorded music is 44.1 so the red light would seem to be accurate.  The blue from the iPhone, could it be an incorrect indication since those tracks are also ALAC 44.1?


----------



## Aerosphere

Yeah, CDM is heating up like my brand new kenmores. I aim to scramble eggs on it after a long and intense listening session


----------



## tassardar

Its possible you activated upsampling in onkyo? That is probably a reason why it goes into higher bit rate
  


lukew said:


> Well I checked and the music in Audivarna is all ALAC, so 44.1.  What's interesting is that the same ALAC tracks are on the iPhone.  I checked the settings in Audivarna and there is no limit on the sampling rate.  I even set the limit at 192kHZ and it didn't affect anything.  The actual rate of the recorded music is 44.1 so the red light would seem to be accurate.  The blue from the iPhone, could it be an incorrect indication since those tracks are also ALAC 44.1?


----------



## LukeW

That was it!  I had upsampling activated on the Onkyo app.  Thank you for helping me to figure this out.
  
 I notice on the Onkyo app there is a choice to upsample lower (44.1) to 48.  Is there any upside in terms of SQ to doing this or is there any downside?


----------



## tassardar

Normally the algorithm will try to fill out the blanks between the samplings. Sometime it works sometime it doesnt. Then again you may never hear a diff so I guess it doesnt matter really


----------



## LukeW

Maybe I'm in fantasy land, but when I turned off the upsampling on the iPhone>CDM>Laylas, the sound of the piano notes lost their sweet ring.  So I turned it back on and then turned it on in Audivarna on the iMac also.  Now both light the blue sampling light on the CDM and have that sweetness of piano treble in a Chopin piano concerto that almost brings tears.  Yeah, I get emotional over classic dellicacies.  So thank you for helping me to understand this and to not discourage experimenting.


----------



## tassardar

If you found that it helped then continue using it haha. Most important part of audio gear is enjoying what you have 

 BTW do try the single ended and balanced of CDM. They actually sound different.


----------



## Dillan

Up sampling shouldn't technically help should it?


----------



## tassardar

dillan said:


> Up sampling shouldn't technically help should it?


 
 This is a very science and tech of things. Upsampling is like filling up the gaps. So it heavily depends on the algorithm used and if you can pick up the difference


----------



## LukeW

I know enough about placebo effect to support anyone who casts a skeptical scientific eye toward this, but subjectively for me it is a more airy gently ringing sound in the piano upper register and beautiful.  So I'll just enjoy and suspend the rational.  Maybe its just a lucky juxtaposition of algorithms either in the machinery or in my brain.


----------



## Dillan

lukew said:


> I know enough about placebo effect to support anyone who casts a skeptical scientific eye toward this, but subjectively for me it is a more airy gently ringing sound in the piano upper register and beautiful.  So I'll just enjoy and suspend the rational.  Maybe its just a lucky juxtaposition of algorithms either in the machinery or in my brain.



Respect that! Enjoy the music!


----------



## bflat

lukew said:


> I'm wondering if the JH13's I have from back in 2009 are bested by the Savants.  If so, I do trust your guidance and will get them.  if you think they might not be any better than the original JH13's, I'll stick with the iphone and them for the walks and just continue to use the CDM for the home desktop.


 
  
 I've tried JH 16 FP, Layla, and Rosie (JH13 V2) with iPhone. On all of them, I find that the iPhone (6s and SE) adds too much warmth and emphasis from lower mids on down. With Savants, the sound is more neutral in my ears and actually has decent sub bass for depth. Certainly for walking the Savants should be pretty comfortable given how small they are. I think custom IEMs may be a bit warm in the ears depending on the weather.
  
 Glad to hear you are enjoying the CDM/Layla combo!


----------



## LukeW

B-flat, you may have indicated this earlier, but did you eventually get custom Laylas or did you stick with universals?


----------



## bflat

lukew said:


> B-flat, you may have indicated this earlier, but did you eventually get custom Laylas or did you stick with universals?


 

 Nope just universals. You won't get a straight answer about customs because everyones' ears are different. Unless the universals don't fit comfortably in your ears, I would stick with universals. Wizard at Noble wears universals and he knows a thing or two about IEMs.


----------



## LukeW

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## Dillan

Any reason why ALO haven't been answering my emails? I tried the contact form and directly emailing. As a potential buyer it's a little disheartening.


----------



## LukeW

There's a phone number on their website. Please try that and let the board know if you got satisfactory response.


----------



## Dillan

lukew said:


> There's a phone number on their website. Please try that and let the board know if you got satisfactory response.


 
  
 Well honestly *any* response would be satisfactory to me.


----------



## scottcocoabeach

dillan said:


> Any reason why ALO haven't been answering my emails? I tried the contact form and directly emailing. As a potential buyer it's a little disheartening.




It's always possible emails are going to spam or they are just that far behind on them. Might try giving them a call.


----------



## Dillan

scottcocoabeach said:


> It's always possible emails are going to spam or they are just that far behind on them. Might try giving them a call.




I tried the other day twice but no answer and didn't feel like leaving a voice mail. It's a big turn off for me. I love when a manufacturer returns my emails or calls quickly and thoroughly. Ended up not buying the cdm because of it but I'm sure it's a good product.


----------



## onlychild

Dillan, I called their number from the website yesterday and Ken picked up and helped me with my issue. Not sure which number you are dialing, but ALO has always been responsive and helpful for me over the years. 

I also got a response by email from support@aloaudio.com

If you're planning to run a portable balanced system, the CDM can't be beat. Don't let it deter you from buying a great amp.


----------



## Dillan

onlychild said:


> Dillan, I called their number from the website yesterday and Ken picked up and helped me with my issue. Not sure which number you are dialing, but ALO has always been responsive and helpful for me over the years.
> 
> I also got a response by email from support@aloaudio.com
> 
> If you're planning to run a portable balanced system, the CDM can't be beat. Don't let it deter you from buying a great amp.


 
 Maybe I called at a bad time, but I have for sure sent two different emails to that email. Maybe its going to spam. I am still thinking about getting this amp/dac. Could it power the LCD-4? Also, I wonder if they are doing any deals for July 4?


----------



## LukeW

Just want to chime in that the CDM is beautiful in structure and SQ. I had some non-responses to emails, but don't regret the purchase. I'm using it with the Laylas. Don't get discouraged. Try the phone again during office hours. The CV5 conundrum may have had them away from the "desk" so to speak.


----------



## Dillan

lukew said:


> Just want to chime in that the CDM is beautiful in structure and SQ. I had some non-responses to emails, but don't regret the purchase. I'm using it with the Laylas. Don't get discouraged. Try the phone again during office hours. The CV5 conundrum may have had them away from the "desk" so to speak.


 

 That is encouraging, thank you! I guess they aren't a large company so I can't expect them to be available the second I need them. I will call again today.


----------



## tassardar

Today I tried running my abyss off the cdm in balance. It turned out better then the Hugo. Nicely warm and smooth. But bass would be nicer if it's a tighter


----------



## Dillan

tassardar said:


> Today I tried running my abyss off the cdm in balance. It turned out better then the Hugo. Nicely warm and smooth. But bass would be nicer if it's a tighter


 

 Very nice to hear! Abyss requires more power than the LCD-4. I am going to probably order the CDM and already have a 2.5mm balanced cable for the LCD-4 on the way!


----------



## tassardar

But do note I listen quite soft. Around half a turn is too loud for me for most headphones


----------



## Dillan

Tried calling again twice with no answer.
  
 Maybe you guys can answer my questions:
  

How long does it take from day of order until it arrives - Is each one made to order?
Can you buy upgraded tubes from factory and have it shipped with them pre-installed?
Will it power and pair well with the LCD-4?
Can I use the DAC with Linux (Ubuntu)?
Is there going to be an independence day sale?
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## LukeW

I can answer 1. With certainty. It took 3'days to Delaware (USA) once the order was acknowledged the next day. They are fast getting the product out. I later ordered Sonotone tubes on the recommendation of B flat. They also arrived in 3 days. 

Answering the other questions would just be a guess, so I'll abstain. 

Luke


----------



## raypin

mmm.....re: 2nd question, the original or first batches had the Philips tubes pre-installed. There are no upgraded tubes option although, I guess, you can request a specific set to be pre-installed, subject to availability. The highly-regarded Mullards are not in stock. Get the Sonotone (they still have them in stock).  They all sound different and it is more a question of preference. Search the CDM tube rolling thread for reviews (the one by @ultrainferno is very useful). Buy different sets and installing/uninstalling is a breeze. There's a youtube vid for that.


----------



## goldendarko

dillan said:


> Tried calling again twice with no answer.
> 
> Maybe you guys can answer my questions:
> 
> ...


It should drive the LCD-4 no problem. It works great with my HE1000 and that's a beast to drive properly. It also sounds good paired with Audezes, I've used it with my LCD-3 and the pairing was superb though it requires less juice obviously. Only pairing I don't care for is my Ether C, bit too bass light for me but I just got a TH-900 today too so will see how that pairing is soon. 

As far as sales, they don't generally do them, even for Christmas. I was waiting to buy the Studio 6 forever thinking it might go on sale but it never did. I did end up scoring a deal by attending RMAF though. 

Also as far as them returning emails, I think someone told me once that some of them get lost in spam mail because I had an issue with that once before too. I would try calling if you haven't already. Also, it's a really small operation. When I was in Portland a few weeks ago I visited their shop and it was literally 3 people there, Caleb and two people building amps in the garage. So it can be a bit tough to get a hold of them but once you do their service is very personal and they'll be able to help you with whatever you need. Hope that helps!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

dillan said:


> Tried calling again twice with no answer.
> 
> Maybe you guys can answer my questions:
> 
> ...


 
 I can chime in on Ubuntu:
 it works perfect, all you need is ALSA installed and a good software (like MPD, with a client of your choice)
 I use mine on a Manjaro system (with MPD and Cantata as client).


----------



## boomtube

If anyone would like to sell theirs...I have $.


----------



## Dillan

waynewoondirts said:


> I can chime in on Ubuntu:
> 
> it works perfect, all you need is ALSA installed and a good software (like MPD, with a client of your choice)
> 
> I use mine on a Manjaro system (with MPD and Cantata as client).




Thank you! I have always been a huge fan of Linux and thought it always sounded the best through blind testing. I'll look into those.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

dillan said:


> Thank you! I have always been a huge fan of Linux and thought it always sounded the best through blind testing. I'll look into those.




You are very welcome.
Linux is one awesome piece of software, and MPD also. It's a very powerful backend and it can lead to great sound, especially with CDM.
If you need any help setting it up drop me a line. It can be tricky, but with a bit of reading up you will manage to get it working, I'm sure.
Cheers


----------



## Dillan

waynewoondirts said:


> You are very welcome.
> Linux is one awesome piece of software, and MPD also. It's a very powerful backend and it can lead to great sound, especially with CDM.
> If you need any help setting it up drop me a line. It can be tricky, but with a bit of reading up you will manage to get it working, I'm sure.
> Cheers




I might take you up on that haha I'll be setting it up over the weekend. Don't get angry if I happen to pm you once or twice with some questions


----------



## WayneWoondirts

dillan said:


> I might take you up on that haha I'll be setting it up over the weekend. Don't get angry if I happen to pm you once or twice with some questions




Don't worry, guess you know the Linux community, very helpful. 
If you encounter any problems let me know, I hope I can help you. Ubuntu is pretty easy and MPD too if you have done it before. Mostly it's ALSA that makes things complicated. But nothing too hard to solve usually.


----------



## boomtube

I'm @ a fork in the road about getting the CDM or perhaps the WA8 Eclipse. I listen exclusively to IEM's and have read very positive opinions about both amp/DAC's when using IEM's.
  
 Anyone here have both? If so, could you briefly summarize the differences you've found in IEM listening and which one you prefer? 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## tassardar

boomtube said:


> I'm @ a fork in the road about getting the CDM or perhaps the WA8 Eclipse. I listen exclusively to IEM's and have read very positive opinions about both amp/DAC's when using IEM's.
> 
> Anyone here have both? If so, could you briefly summarize the differences you've found in IEM listening and which one you prefer?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 The WA8 is has a lower noise floor and more power then the CDM. 
 The WA8 has a better inbuilt DAC
 The WA8 sounds more tube (warm mids and more bass but also less tight)
 The CDM Sounds like a hybrid but leaning towards solid state (think fast, controlled but a little smooth)
 The CDM is much lighter
 The CDM battery last longer on spec
 The CDM can be runned on both Single End or Balance which gives different sound signature
  
 If you want a true tube like sound, the WA8 is the better one. But if you want the in between sound, the CDM is great. Not everyone wants the warm thick sound in a tube.
  
 As a whole pacakge, the WA8 is a better system. The CDM on the other hand has a very good amplification stage and a above average Dac stage. That said its still really up to your preference.
  
 Both run hot so I doubt you can call either fully portable.


----------



## Dillan

tassardar said:


> The WA8 is has a lower noise floor and more power then the CDM.
> 
> The WA8 has a better inbuilt DAC
> The WA8 sounds more tube (warm mids and more bass but also less tight)
> ...




This makes my decision even harder. What makes you say the WA8 dac is better? I think the CDM can do native dsd and the eclipse cannot. Just curious


----------



## tassardar

dillan said:


> This makes my decision even harder. What makes you say the WA8 dac is better? I think the CDM can do native dsd and the eclipse cannot. Just curious


 
  
 Its not about so much as DSD and stuff. But more like the chip inside the CDM which is a wolfson is warm and nice. But it lacks the last bit of finesse and detail which the chip in the WA8 (saber) has. But as both dacs are integrated in and can be bypassed, the Dac itself maybe the least of your concern. Im sure the Mojo probably outpaced both of them (that is true for the CDM).


----------



## boomtube

tassardar said:


> Its not about so much as DSD and stuff. But more like the chip inside the CDM which is a wolfson is warm and nice. But it lacks the last bit of finesse and detail which the chip in the WA8 (saber) has. But as both dacs are integrated in and can be bypassed, the Dac itself maybe the least of your concern. Im sure the Mojo probably outpaced both of them (that is true for the CDM).


 
 Have you used either as amp only w/Hugo or Mojo? If so, what are your impressions?


----------



## mscott58

Agree that the Mojo as a DAC beats the CDM as a DAC, but the CDM beats the Mojo as an amp IMO (and I have both). Best of both worlds is the Mojo line out to the CDM (or upcoming CV5 since you don't need the DAC). Cheers


----------



## goldendarko

tassardar said:


> Its not about so much as DSD and stuff. But more like the chip inside the CDM which is a wolfson is warm and nice. But it lacks the last bit of finesse and detail which the chip in the WA8 (saber) has. But as both dacs are integrated in and can be bypassed, the Dac itself maybe the least of your concern. Im sure the Mojo probably outpaced both of them (that is true for the CDM).


I'd agree with you the the Saber DACs are better than the Wolfsons but I think ALO chose the right pairing with the Wolfson. Ditto for Woo with the Saber because it's a brighter sounding DAC and then Woo is a more lush sounding amp section so they balance each other out. Same thing with the CDM. The Wolfson is actually a warmer sounding DAC so I think it pairs well with the slightly more solid state sounding CDM. It's not as good as the Wolfson in terms of detail and imaging but that's a moot point if you use the Mojo anyway. The CDM really hits it's mark in bringing the Studio Six type sound to a portable device. It's a very solid state sounding tube amp in that it offers awesome speed and dynamics but it has a slight tube character to make it sound more mellow and relaxing than your typical solid state setup too. Plus the CDM offers more versatility than the WA8. I'd say if your using power hungry cans (planars) and you know you want that lush tune sound, then the WA8 is the way to go. Otherwise if you are using less power hungry headphones (dynamic or IEMS) and want a more typical solid state sound with a touch of tube warmth then the CDM is for you. 


As a side note, I brought my CDM and TH-900 on vacation with me and they are an excellent pairing! Enjoying them more than anything else I've heard it with yet, particularly the Ether C which I don't find to pair very well with it.


----------



## tassardar

Actually I don't think there's anything wrong with cdm dac. Just not the best for some setups and if you are the kind that like details.

Today my cdm is my bedside unit powering my abyss or he500 before I go to sleep.


----------



## goldendarko

tassardar said:


> Actually I don't think there's anything wrong with cdm dac. Just not the best for some setups and if you are the kind hat like details.
> 
> Today my cdm is my bedside unit powering my abyss or he500 before I go to sleep.


Yeah it's actually a great DAC compared to my iPhone for example. Just not as good as a Saber DAC, but luckily an excellent pairing choice for an amp like the CDM.


----------



## boomtube

tassardar said:


> Actually I don't think there's anything wrong with cdm dac. Just not the best for some setups and if you are the kind that like details.
> 
> Today my cdm is my bedside unit powering my abyss or he500 before I go to sleep.


 
 The CDM reveals more or less detail than the WA8?


----------



## raypin

Mmm....do note that the cdm is very sensitive or prone to smartphone interference noise, while the Eclipse is better shielded For predominant iem use, cdm is the no-brainer choice for its obvious advantages that have already been mentioned by @tassardar, with the exception of the significant price difference. It's a nice chunk of change. I'm curious: What iems are you or will you be using?


----------



## boomtube

raypin said:


> Mmm....do note that the cdm is very sensitive or prone to smartphone interference noise, while the Eclipse is better shielded For predominant iem use, cdm is the no-brainer choice for its obvious advantages that have already been mentioned by @tassardar, with the exception of the significant price difference. It's a nice chunk of change. I'm curious: What iems are you or will you be using?


 
 I play musical chairs w/: Rhapsodio Solar, K10, FitEar TG! 334. Roxanne and Oriolus MK2


----------



## Dillan

So the WA8 has the most quiet noise floor? Thats a huge issue for me.. my ears pickup background noise really well and tend to focus on it unfortunately.


----------



## goldendarko

I don't really pick up anything background noise with the CDM but I'm not using IEMS. Generally tube amps have very black backgrounds in my experience so the WA8 probably does too.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....with the Zeus XIV ciem, the CDM's noise floor is noticeable (no track playing). WA8 performs better in that respect (lower noise floor, basically a inky black void). Not a major issue unless you are very sensitive to it.


----------



## Dillan

raypin said:


> mmm.....with the Zeus XIV ciem, the CDM's noise floor is noticeable (no track playing). WA8 performs better in that respect (lower noise floor, basically a inky black void). Not a major issue unless you are very sensitive to it.




For some reason I am really sensitive to this type of noise. Once I notice it then I focus on it completely


----------



## boomtube

Is there a comprehensive list of tubes that can be used w/the CDM and the effect each has on the sound?


----------



## raypin

mmm....go to:
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-tube-rolling-the-alo-cdm/
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/770307/continental-dual-mono-tube-rolling-thread


----------



## boomtube

raypin said:


> mmm....go to:
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-tube-rolling-the-alo-cdm/
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/770307/continental-dual-mono-tube-rolling-thread


 
 THANKS!


----------



## raypin

mmm.....@boomtube ......been listening again to my CDM (neglected amp/dac) and paired it with the mid-priced Onkyo DP-X  and using my iems/ciems  (fully balanced system). So, I am reiterating my reco to get the CDM for your exclusive ciem/iem listening. I think you'll be very happy with the CDM. If you haven't fully made up your mind and willing to wait, Alo will be releasing a new tube amp (priced less than the CDM and without DAC). It might be worth the wait.


----------



## b0ssMax

raypin said:


> mmm.....@boomtube
> ......been listening again to my CDM (neglected amp/dac) and paired it with the mid-priced Onkyo DP-X  and using my iems/ciems  (fully balanced system). So, I am reiterating my reco to get the CDM for your exclusive ciem/iem listening. I think you'll be very happy with the CDM. If you haven't fully made up your mind and willing to wait, Alo will be releasing a new tube amp (priced less than the CDM and without DAC). It might be worth the wait.




Any chance Selling your mullards? Hehehe


----------



## raypin

mmm.....I'll think about it.


----------



## boomtube

raypin said:


> mmm.....@boomtube ......been listening again to my CDM (neglected amp/dac) and paired it with the mid-priced Onkyo DP-X  and using my iems/ciems  (fully balanced system). So, I am reiterating my reco to get the CDM for your exclusive ciem/iem listening. I think you'll be very happy with the CDM. If you haven't fully made up your mind and willing to wait, Alo will be releasing a new tube amp (priced less than the CDM and without DAC). It might be worth the wait.


 
 I bought a CDM from a head-fi member...just waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## Marat Sar

Hey, looking into this beast. Would a Pioneer XDP-100R be a good transport for it? The profiles seem to fit but I'm not exactly sure what the best way to deliver pure signal to the CDMs DAC is? Optical? Does the Pioneer even do that? From what I ghather it's a copy of the Onkyo player and people on this thread seem to use that as a transport to the CDM.
  
 Thanks in advance y'all!


----------



## bflat

marat sar said:


> Hey, looking into this beast. Would a Pioneer XDP-100R be a good transport for it? The profiles seem to fit but I'm not exactly sure what the best way to deliver pure signal to the CDMs DAC is? Optical? Does the Pioneer even do that? From what I ghather it's a copy of the Onkyo player and people on this thread seem to use that as a transport to the CDM.
> 
> Thanks in advance y'all!


 

 Yes, any Android device works perfectly with CDM when connected via OTG (USB to USB). You also have the flexibility to use audio out from your DAP to audio in to CDM if you like the DAP's DAC implementation better. The only interfaces that CDM does not support are optical and coax.


----------



## Marat Sar

bflat said:


> Yes, any Android device works perfectly with CDM when connected via OTG (USB to USB). You also have the flexibility to use audio out from your DAP to audio in to CDM if you like the DAP's DAC implementation better. The only interfaces that CDM does not support are optical and coax.


 
  
 In my experience feeding the Chord Mojo from my laptop through a USB cable  vs feeding it from my ak100 with a Moon Audio optical cable, the difference is night and day. The USB to Mojo is horrible, intriduces distortion, noise, you name it. Optical is pure.
  
 Will this be an issue?


----------



## bmichels

marat sar said:


> In my experience feeding the Chord Mojo from my laptop through a USB cable  vs feeding it from my ak100 with a Moon Audio optical cable, the difference is night and day. The USB to Mojo is horrible, intriduces distortion, noise, you name it. Optical is pure.
> 
> Will this be an issue?




It should not be THAT different. May be something Is wrong with your laptot'´s player or configuration ?


----------



## bflat

marat sar said:


> In my experience feeding the Chord Mojo from my laptop through a USB cable  vs feeding it from my ak100 with a Moon Audio optical cable, the difference is night and day. The USB to Mojo is horrible, intriduces distortion, noise, you name it. Optical is pure.
> 
> Will this be an issue?


 

 I haven't experienced the same. I had a Mojo and AK240 before CDM. With PC, I was using a bit perfect player so that definitely makes a difference. Anyway for the CDM I don't hear any difference with my Mac USB or Onkyo DP-X1 USB. Both configurations use a bit perfect player.


----------



## lightning3777

Hi. I just bought CDM and wanna install Windows PC driver. The problem is ALO website doesn't have a link to CDM driver. Anyone have a Windows PC driver  for CDM, could U email the driver to me (suhairizal@hotmail.com). Thanks in advance


----------



## Ultrainferno

lightning3777 said:


> Hi. I just bought CDM and wanna install Windows PC driver. The problem is ALO website doesn't have a link to CDM driver. Anyone have a Windows PC driver  for CDM, could U email the driver to me (suhairizal@hotmail.com). Thanks in advance


 
  
 It was on their website but as it is being redone, all the information on tuberolling, the CDM FAQ,  etc are all gone. 
 I uploaded the Win drivers to Wetransfer
  
CLICK HERE
  
 Good luck


----------



## Dillan

marat sar said:


> In my experience feeding the Chord Mojo from my laptop through a USB cable  vs feeding it from my ak100 with a Moon Audio optical cable, the difference is night and day. The USB to Mojo is horrible, intriduces distortion, noise, you name it. Optical is pure.
> 
> Will this be an issue?


 

 I would look at the iFi Gemini or the BMC PureUSB cables. They both will eliminate all distortions related to USB unless it happens after the cable such as your laptop internals being the problem. In general, you should not hear distortion or humming no matter what input or output you are using. That goes for any possible format of input/outputs. If you do then there is usually a hardware problem somewhere and in some more rare cases a software problem.
  
 Good Luck!


----------



## TOMY

Just bought CDM...impressed.

Thanks so much to KB&VR


----------



## ufospls2

tomy said:


> Just bought CDM...impressed.
> 
> Thanks so much to KB&VR


 
 Thats one helluva portable set up. Congrats.


----------



## bflat

I was cleaning up my desk today and rewiring stuff to be more neat. Of course needed to do a soundcheck to make sure all was good when done. Soundcheck turns out to be a 2 hr listening session LOL. CDM and Layla is one fine combo and I feel this is one of those cases where the sum is greater than the parts.


----------



## LoryWiv

Deleted, found my answer earlier in thread.


----------



## bflat

lorywiv said:


> if the wall charger is in use while listening, does this introduce any additional audible noise?


 

 Yes it can if you have a noisy AC source. I do and initially I can hear slight buzzing on one of my IEMs. I got an AC line conditioner and also added a ferrite core close to the DC plug and that got rid of the buzzing. You can verify this by comparing plugged versus unplugged.


----------



## LoryWiv

bflat said:


> Yes it can if you have a noisy AC source. I do and initially I can hear slight buzzing on one of my IEMs. I got an AC line conditioner and also added a ferrite core close to the DC plug and that got rid of the buzzing. You can verify this by comparing plugged versus unplugged.


 

 Great information and suggestions, thank you *bflat*!


----------



## Dillan

bflat said:


> Yes it can if you have a noisy AC source. I do and initially I can hear slight buzzing on one of my IEMs. I got an AC line conditioner and also added a ferrite core close to the DC plug and that got rid of the buzzing. You can verify this by comparing plugged versus unplugged.



A good power conditioner absolutely positively can help with buzzing and audible distortion. The power direct from your outlets are miles of rusty old cheap copper. I think conditioners should be encouraged more, at the very least for the protection. The one in my sig was a game changer.


----------



## boomtube

I've been listening to the CDM for a few days now and WOW!
  
 I've found a heavenly synergy with the Calyx M/CDM and Oriolus MK2. It's added a whole new dimension to the Calyx M, which was outstanding as a stand-alone.
  
 Thick, yet airy...extremely detailed yet very musical/dynamic 3-D, holographic sound with the CDM.  One of the best pieces of gear I've purchased in a long time!


----------



## Dillan

boomtube said:


> I've been listening to the CDM for a few days now and WOW!
> 
> I've found a heavenly synergy with the Calyx M/CDM and Oriolus MK2. It's added a whole new dimension to the Calyx M, which was outstanding as a stand-alone.
> 
> Thick, yet airy...extremely detailed yet very musical/dynamic 3-D, holographic sound with the CDM.  One of the best pieces of gear I've purchased in a long time!




That's really nice to hear. I'm a big fan of caly m, I bet it pairs nicely!


----------



## boomtube

dillan said:


> That's really nice to hear. I'm a big fan of caly m, I bet it pairs nicely!


 
 The M sounds incredible alone...get the CDM warmed up...phenomenal pairing! I only listen to IEM's...it sounds equally good with Rhapsodio Solar.


----------



## pkcpga

dillan said:


> I would look at the iFi Gemini or the BMC PureUSB cables. They both will eliminate all distortions related to USB unless it happens after the cable such as your laptop internals being the problem. In general, you should not hear distortion or humming no matter what input or output you are using. That goes for any possible format of input/outputs. If you do then there is usually a hardware problem somewhere and in some more rare cases a software problem.
> 
> Good Luck!



You may want to look into your computer, I use my mojo with USB connection through my MacBook and lightning camera connect to USB on my phone and no issues. I did have some clicking issues when using my brother's Lenovo laptop but that was an isolated issue with his computer and it turned out he needed to use a jitterbug on anything he tried plugging into his USB.


----------



## Dillan

You quoted me but you are talking to him right? Lol


----------



## pkcpga

dillan said:


> You quoted me but you are talking to him right? Lol



Sorry yes didn't connect the string


----------



## Dillan

Gotcha just making sure haha


----------



## boomtube

Curious about tube rolling w/the CDM...what tubes have you used/with what gear and what changes have you heard?


----------



## Ultrainferno

boomtube said:


> Curious about tube rolling w/the CDM...what tubes have you used/with what gear and what changes have you heard?


 
  
 Have you read my tube rolling article?


----------



## boomtube

ultrainferno said:


> Have you read my tube rolling article?



No, but I definitely will. I'm on my phone and some functionality is missing.


----------



## bflat

Keep in mind, if you are purchasing from ALO, the tube variety is not so great right now. The only one that has gotten a lot of positive reviews is the Sontone. Anyone with a spare set of Mullards let me know if you want to sell. I have looked high and low and cannot find the Mullard 61112.


----------



## mscott58

bflat said:


> Keep in mind, if you are purchasing from ALO, the tube variety is not so great right now. The only one that has gotten a lot of positive reviews is the Sontone. Anyone with a spare set of Mullards let me know if you want to sell. I have looked high and low and cannot find the Mullard 61112.




Yeah the Mullards are the sh**. Awesome sound and my personal favorite by far, having tried 4 or so different types. Think I got one of the last pairs. And unlike the single triode Sonotones the Mullard's should work eventually with the CV5. Cheers


----------



## sonickarma

mscott58 said:


> Yeah the Mullards are the sh**. Awesome sound and my personal favorite by far, having tried 4 or so different types. Think I got one of the last pairs. And unlike the single triode Sonotones the Mullard's should work eventually with the CV5. Cheers


 
 Yes the Mullards haven't left my CDM since install !


----------



## goldendarko

sonickarma said:


> Yes the Mullards haven't left my CDM since install !


 
 Yeah the problem is no one is selling them!


----------



## sonickarma

goldendarko said:


> Yeah the problem is no one is selling them!


 
 If I find an extra set I will PM you!
 I'm usually good at tracking down rare items


----------



## goldendarko

sonickarma said:


> If I find an extra set I will PM you!
> I'm usually good at tracking down rare items


 
 Well I've already sold mine, but I looked for the Mullards everywhere! Everyone proclaims how great they are but there's literally no place to buy them.


----------



## zachchen1996

Anyone compared this amp to the Mass Kobo 404?


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm using the mullards as well...


----------



## Ultrainferno

boomtube said:


> No, but I definitely will. I'm on my phone and some functionality is missing.


 
  
 here you go: http://www.headfonia.com/review-tube-rolling-the-alo-cdm/


----------



## raypin

zachchen1996 said:


> Anyone compared this amp to the Mass Kobo 404?


 
 Mmm......personally, I'd rate the 404 as the better amp for headphones. It is my go-to SS trans(portable) amp. For SS amp/dacs, my go-to is the Aurender Flow for headphones. For in-ears, the CDM is my preferred choice.
  
 All 3 are excellent trans(portable) amp or amp/dacs and you can't go wrong choosing any and each offer something unique to set it apart. That's why I have all 3 in my inventory and rotate use. The WA8 should be my top choice for in-ears and headphone use if not for the very poor battery life. There are tons of feedback/review for all the products mentioned. Just look it up.


----------



## mscott58

Speaking of portable tube amps...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp/225#post_12755599
  
 Cheers


----------



## bflat

mscott58 said:


> Speaking of portable tube amps...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/802291/introducing-the-new-continental-v5-portable-tube-amp/225#post_12755599
> 
> Cheers


 

 I predict what the V5 will actually show is just how good the DAC is on the CDM.


----------



## LukeW

And that means that we need a truely portable player/DAC/amp in a single unit with the V5 as the amp and an integrated player/ DAC all in one small case. Does it exist?


----------



## boomtube

Is there an equivalent to the Mullard 6112 in another manufacturer...or pretty close?


----------



## Ultrainferno

boomtube said:


> Is there an equivalent to the Mullard 6112 in another manufacturer...or pretty close?


 
  
 Again. Sonotones.


----------



## Ultrainferno

ultrainferno said:


> Again. Sonotones.


 
  
 I see ALO still has some Sonotones available. Get them while you can!
  
https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/sonotone-5719/
  
 From my review: http://www.headfonia.com/review-tube-rolling-the-alo-cdm/
  
*Sonotone 5719 *(Single triode)


Treble is more layered, extended and slightly more focused
Like the Mullards they have a richer sound, especially in the mids. More spacious delivery
Bass reaches deeper, is better layered but looser. A slight less punchy feeling because of the more spacious sound but it body wise is closer to the stock tubes than the Mullard 6112
More airy sound, closer to the Mullards
Wider sound stage/more space between the instruments
Runs a lot colder to the touch (about 38°C but feels like a lot less


----------



## Ultrainferno

bflat said:


> I predict what the V5 will actually show is just how good the DAC is on the CDM.


 
  
 Or the other way around :/


----------



## raypin

Mmm......slow Friday night and very rainy. Perfect antidote:


----------



## bmichels

raypin said:


> Mmm......slow Friday night and very rainy. Perfect antidote:




Very Nice SHORT USB Cable you get there ! Where did you find It ?


----------



## Ultrainferno

bmichels said:


> Very Nice SHORT USB Cable you get there ! Where did you find It ?


 
  
 7cm: http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/291627246005?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 10cm: http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 I've ordered both OTGs for about 5€ each


----------



## raypin

Mmmm.....for the love of God I don't remember where I bought that IC. I believe I got it from Moon Audio since I don't buy headfi gear from eBay. I've got an incoming custom-length type B to Micro USB OTG from Moon Audio for use with my WA8 and Android devices. By and large, I am quite satisfied with the products from Moon Audio.


----------



## cj3209

Sorry, couldn't resist:
  
 Perfect for a lazy sunny Saturday afternoon (after a long drive):


----------



## tassardar

My setup for the night. Its gives a slightly thicker and smoother mids with tamed treble  Nice way to end the night


----------



## cj3209

tassardar said:


> My setup for the night. Its gives a slightly thicker and smoother mids with tamed treble  Nice way to end the night


 

 What's the source?  Nice headphones, btw...


----------



## pkcpga

tassardar said:


> My setup for the night. Its gives a slightly thicker and smoother mids with tamed treble  Nice way to end the night




I love my two chord DACs. Nice set up.


----------



## tassardar

cj3209 said:


> What's the source?  Nice headphones, btw...




The source is my Laptop via JRiver to my TT


----------



## mscott58

tassardar said:


> My setup for the night. Its gives a slightly thicker and smoother mids with tamed treble  Nice way to end the night


 
 Agree. I love my Chord Mojo, but adding the CDM behind it (or the CV5 for those of us who have seen that amazing piece of gear) makes it that much better. Cheers


----------



## pkcpga

mscott58 said:


> Agree. I love my Chord Mojo, but adding the CDM behind it (or the CV5 for those of us who have seen that amazing piece of gear) makes it that much better. Cheers



Imagine it does, my home DAC is a chord Dave haven't found a reason to add much to that.


----------



## tassardar

It's a case of a different flavour rather then better. Which works out with the abyss for a certain genra


----------



## mscott58

tassardar said:


> It's a case of a different flavour rather then better. Which works out with the abyss for a certain genra


 
 Good point. And that's why I alternate between the CDM and the Cavalli LC for amp duties when I have my Mojo in use at my desktop - different flavors at different times. 
  
 And if I had a Dave I don't think I'd need anything after it either! Hope to hear one soon. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## CLXMUSIC

I recently purchased this amp and I'm very pleased with great detail and soundstage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also as dac you get great results .. to those who have replaced the tubes and has had experience has also noticed a difference in the output level or remains the same? for curiosity...
  
 regards


----------



## meomap

Hi,

Have not heard of Mullard yet; however, I found Raytheon tubes are more oompH and more energized than Sonotones.
Could not find Mullards to compare to Raytheon tubes yet, but Ray are hotter than Sonotones.
I haven't seen Raytheon tubes for a long time now on ALO. Maybe, sold out also.
Have anyone test it out yet?
I will roll back to Ray tubes once I receive my Elear.
I heard Sonotones already with Elear at SF meet, better than WA8: lift the veil after I swapped back to CDM.
Used QP1R as source.


----------



## raypin

Mmm.....invent a time machine, buy the Mullard and enjoy the hell out of the CDM. I wish I had a spare pair.


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,
  
 We have found that the CDM can work with the new AK70 using a USB micro to micro OTG cable to take the digital signal off the player and feed to the CDM's internal dac!  However what needs to be done is a slight modification of the resistors located at R90 and R91. It's really simple - you need to solder a jumper wire across R90, and one across R91 (effectively making the resistor a zero ohm resistor).  We have incorporated this change in all our current production CDMs.  This change also makes certain iPhone high resolution apps more stable.  Please see the location and images below.
  
_*If your happy with your CDM and don't plan to use the AK70's digital output, then you need not perform this operation.*_  However if you do want to do this *I cannot stress enough *that you have to be super careful with soldering and not make any shorts to the components on the PCB.  And just like with tube rolling in the CDM, make sure you first unplug the battery and are well grounded to avoid static discharge on the board.    
  
 - If you live in the USA and are not comfortable with doing this mod please use the attached .PDF worksheet, follow the instructions, and to send me your CDM and I will do it for you free of charge.  
  
 - If you are in HK or China please, contact ECT.  If you are in Japan, please contact Mixwave.  If you live elsewhere I can still do this operation for you for free, but you have to pay shipping (both ways).
  
 - Please note that we will try to turn these around and back to you as soon as possible but have a up to 2 weeks turn around time depending on work load. 
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken
  
  
  
  

  
  

  
 Thanks Guys,
  
 Ken


----------



## CLXMUSIC

Interesting talk, but this change even if it is not used on AK70 can improve use with iphone? the rest of the work pc mac etc remain as before? can only improve everything?

 thank you.


----------



## gr8soundz

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We have found that the CDM can work with the new AK70 using a USB micro to micro OTG cable to take the digital signal off the player and feed to the CDM's internal dac!
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's good news Ken, thanks.
  
 I'm still waiting for the CV5 but may get the CDM for the dac (lately, I much prefer Wolfson chips) and the balanced out.
  
 Any chance the CDM mod also works with the AK Jr.'s usb digital out?


----------



## KB

clxmusic said:


> Interesting talk, but this change even if it is not used on AK70 can improve use with iphone? the rest of the work pc mac etc remain as before? can only improve everything?
> 
> thank you.


 
 Clxmusic,
  
 My experience has been that he FLAC player and Onkyo player works with the iPhone, if your CDM is working fine then you dont need to think about this.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

gr8soundz said:


> That's good news Ken, thanks.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the CV5 but may get the CDM for the dac (lately, I much prefer Wolfson chips) and the balanced out.
> 
> Any chance the CDM mod also works with the AK Jr.'s usb digital out?


 
 The Cv5 will be for sale very soon, early Sept, again all sorry for the delay.
  
 As far as I know the CDM is going to work with the AK70, I am not sure what other AK players output via USB. 
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## CLXMUSIC

kb said:


> Clxmusic,
> 
> My experience has been that he FLAC player and Onkyo player works with the iPhone, if your CDM is working fine then you dont need to think about this.
> 
> ...


 
 Ok thanks Ken for information, looking forward to this new Cv5!
  
 regards.


----------



## mscott58

kb said:


> Clxmusic,
> 
> My experience has been that he FLAC player and Onkyo player works with the iPhone, if your CDM is working fine then you dont need to think about this.
> 
> ...


 
 Ken - Because I'm sure others will wonder, is there any downside to you doing the CDM "R" mod? Cheers


----------



## raypin

Mmm...pardon my ignorance, but what is an R mod?


----------



## CLXMUSIC

Perhaps for the modification? Ken says that all newly produced CDM that will change ..


----------



## KB

mscott58 said:


> Ken - Because I'm sure others will wonder, is there any downside to you doing the CDM "R" mod? Cheers


 
 Hey Mscott58,
  
 No, at least none that we know of  of course when ever you open it up you must be careful not to short anything etc..
  
 Ken


----------



## bflat

Hmmm. My iPhone SE works ok with the FIIO L19 cable. Sometimes, I need to restart the iPhone to recognize CDM. Might as well send in for mod and give it a shot. I'm liking iPhone more than my Onkyo because on wifi streaming, iPhone doesn't produce interference noise. Cell signal will create some noise, but not wifi. On the Onkyo DP-X1, wifi creates a lot of noise.


----------



## CLXMUSIC

I used many times iPhone6 with CDM and has always worked well ever interference it can sometimes be useful noises unplug the usb adapter and reconnect it also depends on the room that you still use the app you get a nice sound.


----------



## roadpumpkin

Re: interference - is the sensitivity to EMI just from cellular signals or is the CDM also affected by Wi-Fi.

I'd like to use the CDM attached to my Mac or my iPad, streaming from Squeezebox via iPeng. Is this likely to be a non starter if the CDM is always going to be near wi-fi signals?


----------



## bflat

roadpumpkin said:


> Re: interference - is the sensitivity to EMI just from cellular signals or is the CDM also affected by Wi-Fi.
> 
> I'd like to use the CDM attached to my Mac or my iPad, streaming from Squeezebox via iPeng. Is this likely to be a non starter if the CDM is always going to be near wi-fi signals?


 

 You won't have to worry about EMI unless you are literally placing your phone directly on top of the CDM. No issues at all in desktop mode next to your laptop or workstation.


----------



## mscott58

bflat said:


> You won't have to worry about EMI unless you are literally placing your phone directly on top of the CDM. No issues at all in desktop mode next to your laptop or workstation.




My experience is different, both with the CDM and CV5. Got audible EMI if phone was near unit or my laptop, although it's important to note my PC has a broadband card installed, so it's essentially a phone in terms of EMI. 

Have never had issues related to wifi though. 

And I still love both units! Ken (and Vinnie) are wizards. 

Cheers


----------



## raypin

Mmm....getting noise from my Onkyo on Wifi and Samsung smartphone on my CDM but I keep them stacked. Only solution is to turn off wifi or put the phone in airplane mode. With laptops, no issue. Curiously, I get much less noise out of the Onkyo DPX1 when playing my own tracks using the in-built player than when playing Tidal.com tracks in offline listening mode and with wifi turned off.


----------



## CLXMUSIC

The major disorders are caused by the GSM signal is very annoying and I also happen with other portable amplifiers near the phone with wi-fi did not give me never bothered on CDM as there is more tubes subjected .. on the old radio and its phono stages they put on a metal shielding valves around it to isolate it from disorders ..
  
 however this CDM I do not get bored! even with the noise!


----------



## roadpumpkin

Thanks for the input re: wi-if interference. Sounds like I shouldn't have a problem using a CDM in the way I want. I'm imagining having it plugged into my desktop most of the time and bringing it around the apartment or to work when I want to listen to its delicious goodness away from my desk.

I put the CDM on my shortlist based on listening experience with Vinnie Rossi's LIO and previous Red Wine Audio product. I'm still thinking about a purchase, but getting close to pulling out my wallet for a purchase. The specs and reviews sound almost perfect for the way I listen to music.


----------



## mscott58

roadpumpkin said:


> Thanks for the input re: wi-if interference. Sounds like I shouldn't have a problem using a CDM in the way I want. I'm imagining having it plugged into my desktop most of the time and bringing it around the apartment or to work when I want to listen to its delicious goodness away from my desk.
> 
> I put the CDM on my shortlist based on listening experience with Vinnie Rossi's LIO and previous Red Wine Audio product. I'm still thinking about a purchase, but getting close to pulling out my wallet for a purchase. The specs and reviews sound almost perfect for the way I listen to music.


 
 My only advice would be that if you don't mind a two-piece system is that you might be to wait until the CV5 comes out and then pair it with a Chord Mojo. I prefer the DAC portion of the Mojo to that of the CDM, but then again the amp section of the CDM spanks that of the Mojo (of course IMHO, YMMV, etc.). Therefore the CV5 being just the amp portion without the DAC makes a perfect companion to the Mojo. I've used this pairing during my testing of the CV5 and it is awesome. Also it gives you the option of being more portable, as the CDM is really more transportable. Cheers


----------



## roadpumpkin

mscott58 said:


> My only advice would be that if you don't mind a two-piece system is that you might be to wait until the CV5 comes out and then pair it with a Chord Mojo. I prefer the DAC portion of the Mojo to that of the CDM, but then again the amp section of the CDM spanks that of the Mojo (of course IMHO, YMMV, etc.). Therefore the CV5 being just the amp portion without the DAC makes a perfect companion to the Mojo. I've used this pairing during my testing of the CV5 and it is awesome. Also it gives you the option of being more portable, as the CDM is really more transportable. Cheers


 

 I've thought about two piece systems, but if I were doing that, I think I would probably piece together a full-sized desktop system. The draw of the CDM for me is that it sounds like it offers desktop performance in a transportable form factor. The one-piece simplicity is a huge factor for me there and I think I'd lose some of that with a two piece system.
  
 What is this CV5 that I've seen people post about? Is it essentially the amp portion of the CDM?


----------



## mscott58

roadpumpkin said:


> I've thought about two piece systems, but if I were doing that, I think I would probably piece together a full-sized desktop system. The draw of the CDM for me is that it sounds like it offers desktop performance in a transportable form factor. The one-piece simplicity is a huge factor for me there and I think I'd lose some of that with a two piece system.
> 
> What is this CV5 that I've seen people post about? Is it essentially the amp portion of the CDM?


 
 Exactly. The Continental Version 5 (CV5) is essentially a single-ended version of the CDM amp (no DAC) in the same form-factor as the ALO Rx, so much smaller than the CDM. It also is a single tube versus double and runs much cooler. The circuitry has been updated since the CDM, and some even say it sounds a wee-bit better than the CDM, although others prefer the CDM as well. YMMV. I love both. 
  
 Here's what it looks like as part of a three-piece stack with my AK100 as the transport, Chord Mojo as DAC and CV5 as amp. This let's you see the relative sizes, which are very similar across the three pieces. It's portable, but a bit unwieldy (kind of cube-like), although the sound is sublime. 
  

  

  
  
 Cheers


----------



## roadpumpkin

mscott58 said:


> Exactly. The Continental Version 5 (CV5) is essentially a single-ended version of the CDM amp (no DAC) in the same form-factor as the ALO Rx, so much smaller than the CDM. It also is a single tube versus double and runs much cooler. The circuitry has been updated since the CDM, and some even say it sounds a wee-bit better than the CDM, although others prefer the CDM as well. YMMV. I love both.




I guess that's the question, then: which amp section I'd like better. I haven't found any really detailed comparisons, but I guess it's early.

I slept on it and am starting to open up to the two piece system idea. Using a Mojo opens up a few use cases that would be nice since it has coax and optical in.


----------



## CLXMUSIC

mscott58 said:


> Exactly. The Continental Version 5 (CV5) is essentially a single-ended version of the CDM amp (no DAC) in the same form-factor as the ALO Rx, so much smaller than the CDM. It also is a single tube versus double and runs much cooler. The circuitry has been updated since the CDM, and some even say it sounds a wee-bit better than the CDM, although others prefer the CDM as well. YMMV. I love both.
> 
> Here's what it looks like as part of a three-piece stack with my AK100 as the transport, Chord Mojo as DAC and CV5 as amp. This let's you see the relative sizes, which are very similar across the three pieces. It's portable, but a bit unwieldy (kind of cube-like), although the sound is sublime.
> 
> ...


 
 Great combination! CV5 say that this is also the most powerful of the CDM .. although I love this CDM machines are spectacular both construction and sound .. I think that each of them has the right combination an object that contains dac + amp is more practical but separated you can achieve better results and have more freedom of choice of sound!
  
 regards.


----------



## bflat

roadpumpkin said:


> I guess that's the question, then: which amp section I'd like better. I haven't found any really detailed comparisons, but I guess it's early.
> 
> I slept on it and am starting to open up to the two piece system idea. Using a Mojo opens up a few use cases that would be nice since it has coax and optical in.


 

 Practically speaking, if this system will be your main rig for desktop and portable listening, you do have more flexibility when using pure DAC and pure amp as separate components. If this is strictly going to be portable for you, my experience trying this on a phone/Vorzuge/Mojo combo was terrible. Sound was awesome, but on a plane, on a train, or even in a car I rarely found a good enough listening environment where I could really tell the difference between this an a more integrated stack. Furthermore, carrying multiple chargers and cables is no fun and at least speaking for myself, practically guarantees I will lose a cable or 2 on the road. I am now hesitant taking my CDM on the road since I will have to take an extra charger and OTG cable with me. I'm actually finding the new Audioquest Dragonfly Red, more than adequate for my portable needs. No charger needed and no much bigger than a thumb drive.
  
 Just sharing my personal experience. Had someone told me this before, it would have saved me a good deal of money as I have sold off my multi-stack components at a loss.


----------



## pkcpga

bflat said:


> Practically speaking, if this system will be your main rig for desktop and portable listening, you do have more flexibility when using pure DAC and pure amp as separate components. If this is strictly going to be portable for you, my experience trying this on a phone/Vorzuge/Mojo combo was terrible. Sound was awesome, but on a plane, on a train, or even in a car I rarely found a good enough listening environment where I could really tell the difference between this an a more integrated stack. Furthermore, carrying multiple chargers and cables is no fun and at least speaking for myself, practically guarantees I will lose a cable or 2 on the road. I am now hesitant taking my CDM on the road since I will have to take an extra charger and OTG cable with me. I'm actually finding the new Audioquest Dragonfly Red, more than adequate for my portable needs. No charger needed and no much bigger than a thumb drive.
> 
> Just sharing my personal experience. Had someone told me this before, it would have saved me a good deal of money as I have sold off my multi-stack components at a loss.




Lucky your IEM's play well with the dfr, mine became way too harsh and bright sounding and lacking bass. Plus the terrible clicking hiss sound with the dfr, returned two for this reason, I'll stick with the mojo for now.


----------



## Wfanning1

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We have found that the CDM can work with the new AK70 using a USB micro to micro OTG cable to take the digital signal off the player and feed to the CDM's internal dac!  However what needs to be done is a slight modification of the resistors located at R90 and R91. It's really simple - you need to solder a jumper wire across R90, and one across R91 (effectively making the resistor a zero ohm resistor).  We have incorporated this change in all our current production CDMs.  This change also makes certain iPhone high resolution apps more stable.  Please see the location and images below.
> 
> ...


Hi kb, curious as a new firmware for the 300 series AK's has opened up the usb audio out however ive only been successful using my ak320 with the sony pha3 via usb! The ak will not "see" the cdm upon a micro to micro connection, this and the use of an otg cable may solve thaf issue and allow the cdm to be used via usb with the the AK 300 series daps! Think im going to have to test this theroy over the holiday weekend! 

Maybe you have this answer already? If not would you like me to send the results to you? 

Thanks as always for all your great products!!


----------



## KB

wfanning1 said:


> Hi kb, curious as a new firmware for the 300 series AK's has opened up the usb audio out however ive only been successful using my ak320 with the sony pha3 via usb! The ak will not "see" the cdm upon a micro to micro connection, this and the use of an otg cable may solve thaf issue and allow the cdm to be used via usb with the the AK 300 series daps! Think im going to have to test this theroy over the holiday weekend!
> 
> Maybe you have this answer already? If not would you like me to send the results to you?
> 
> Thanks as always for all your great products!!


 
 HI Wfanning1,
  
 I think you will find that it will work, I have not tried it because I do not have a 300 series. I did see a photo from my friend at iRiver who showed a photo of a 300 series DAP working with the CDM. Please let us know.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

wfanning1 said:


> Hi kb, curious as a new firmware for the 300 series AK's has opened up the usb audio out however ive only been successful using my ak320 with the sony pha3 via usb! The ak will not "see" the cdm upon a micro to micro connection, this and the use of an otg cable may solve thaf issue and allow the cdm to be used via usb with the the AK 300 series daps! Think im going to have to test this theroy over the holiday weekend!
> 
> Maybe you have this answer already? If not would you like me to send the results to you?
> 
> Thanks as always for all your great products!!


 
 HI Wfanning1,
  
 I think you will find that it will work, I have not tried it because I do not have a 300 series. I did see a photo from my friend at iRiver who showed a photo of a 300 series DAP working with the CDM. Please let us know.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## LukeW

bflat said:


> Practically speaking, if this system will be your main rig for desktop and portable listening, you do have more flexibility when using pure DAC and pure amp as separate components. If this is strictly going to be portable for you, my experience trying this on a phone/Vorzuge/Mojo combo was terrible. Sound was awesome, but on a plane, on a train, or even in a car I rarely found a good enough listening environment where I could really tell the difference between this an a more integrated stack. Furthermore, carrying multiple chargers and cables is no fun and at least speaking for myself, practically guarantees I will lose a cable or 2 on the road. I am now hesitant taking my CDM on the road since I will have to take an extra charger and OTG cable with me. I'm actually finding the new Audioquest Dragonfly Red, more than adequate for my portable needs. No charger needed and no much bigger than a thumb drive.
> 
> Just sharing my personal experience. Had someone told me this before, it would have saved me a good deal of money as I have sold off my multi-stack components at a loss.




Have to say I've really been enjoying the DFR out of my iPhone 6 to my JH13 CIEMs. Had to get a slight fit adjustment on my Layla's and expect results there will be great when they come back my way. I did pop for the CV5 pre-order. If it's too much hassle for portable use, I can still use it when I reach my destination, and it should be much lighter and cooler than was the CDM so less weight in the carry-on


----------



## roadpumpkin

mscott58 said:


> My only advice would be that if you don't mind a two-piece system is that you might be to wait until the CV5 comes out and then pair it with a Chord Mojo. I prefer the DAC portion of the Mojo to that of the CDM, but then again the amp section of the CDM spanks that of the Mojo (of course IMHO, YMMV, etc.). Therefore the CV5 being just the amp portion without the DAC makes a perfect companion to the Mojo. I've used this pairing during my testing of the CV5 and it is awesome. Also it gives you the option of being more portable, as the CDM is really more transportable. Cheers


 

 So now with CV5 pre-orders shipping, I'm intrigued by this idea (but still liking the one-box, dual mono balanced config of the CDM). How would you compare the sound of the mojo+CV5 to the CDM?


----------



## mscott58

roadpumpkin said:


> So now with CV5 pre-orders shipping, I'm intrigued by this idea (but still liking the one-box, dual mono balanced config of the CDM). How would you compare the sound of the mojo+CV5 to the CDM?




IMHO the addition of the Mojo adds more resolution but with warmth and musicality versus being clinical. You hear more but still want to tap your toes and feel immersed in the music. It's like the difference between a delta-sigma DAC and an R2R DAC, although in reality while the CDM does have a DS chip the Mojo is its own beast as a FPGA chip with highly customized "code" running on it. Has to be heard to really understand. Hope this helps. Cheers


----------



## Wfanning1

kb said:


> HI Wfanning1,
> 
> I think you will find that it will work, I have not tried it because I do not have a 300 series. I did see a photo from my friend at iRiver who showed a photo of a 300 series DAP working with the CDM. Please let us know.
> 
> ...




Hi ken,

Heres an update to my original therory of using the ak300 series with the cdm. Pictures are included and or will follow! 

Let me start out by saying that it was quite the interesting weekend trying to make the cdm work with the ak3xx's! 
After updating my ak320 with the latest firmware to allow usb audio out, i proceeded to first make a male to male micro usb cable. This was the first attempt at connecting the two together and needless to say did not work. Next, i made an otg cable the was male to male micro. This brought me to try number 2 with no luck making the two work. 
As i wasnt ready yet to open up my cdm and jumper r90 and r91, i stopped for a bit and did some more research only to find alot of unhappy ak owners who were in tge same boat as i was!
Ok then, final attempt, lets open the cdm and do some micro soldering!! After successfully jumping r90 and r91, i grabbed my newly made otg cable and tried my last attempt to make my ak320 and cdm talk via usb. As they say, third time is the charm!!! Wouldnt ya know it,,,, they were happy and talking as they should!!? Cdm leds lite up proper on different files and the ak has its usb icon lit up! 
So in the end it qas a combo of 3 things to make this work and they arw: newest ak firmware, jumper r90 and r91 and finally a good otg cable!! 
I am including pics to show my work and the end reaults! 
Thanks again ken for the cdm jumping info and to ak for opening up usb out as it should have had all along!


----------



## Wfanning1

wfanning1 said:


> Hi ken,
> 
> Heres an update to my original therory of using the ak300 series with the cdm. Pictures are included and or will follow!
> 
> ...


A few other pics that didnt upload for sime reason?  and another one more  if want others or more detail please message me and i will be happy to help!

Thanks again


----------



## CLXMUSIC

Good work and great news ... hopefully give AK the usb update also for ak100ll series etc ...!


----------



## KB

wfanning1 said:


> A few other pics that didnt upload for sime reason?  and another one more  if want others or more detail please message me and i will be happy to help!
> 
> Thanks again


 
  
 Awesome. ! thanks for sharing your information! Glad it all worked out.
 Ken


----------



## Wfanning1

Anyone know where i can pickup a vannuys case for my cdm? Ive got the star cass and alo brown leather sleeve , either of which i am not fond of the star case is too bulky abd the alo sleeve just diesnt fit well on the csm and very loose! Thanks for any and all help!!


----------



## meomap

wfanning1 said:


> Anyone know where i can pickup a vannuys case for my cdm? Ive got the star cass and alo brown leather sleeve , either of which i am not fond of the star case is too bulky abd the alo sleeve just diesnt fit well on the csm and very loose! Thanks for any and all help!!




ALO website has Vanuys also.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

after a few weeks I finally got to perform the R mod.
 I have tried it multiple times to get USB out from the AK working. Failed miserably before the mod.
 Very glad it works now!
  
 THANKS @KB for the instructions


----------



## DC5Zilla

Has anyone tried pairing Campfire Andromeda with Dual Mono on 2.5 TRRS cable?  I'm slightly worried about the amount of hiss/background noise as they are super sensitive.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

dc5zilla said:


> Has anyone tried pairing Campfire Andromeda with Dual Mono on 2.5 TRRS cable?  I'm slightly worried about the amount of hiss/background noise as they are super sensitive.




I have paired CDM with Jupiter and hissing is very noticeable. But once the music starts you won't hear it anymore.
Can report about Andromeda when I have it.


----------



## DC5Zilla

Thank you so much for the information!!!


----------



## Wfanning1

I use the andromeda with the cdm and little to no hiss, i own the jupiter s well and the jupiter is super sensative above the rest of the CA lineup


----------



## DC5Zilla

wfanning1 said:


> I use the andromeda with the cdm and little to no hiss, i own the jupiter s well and the jupiter is super sensative above the rest of the CA lineup


 
 Really?  Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## ashkantavakoly

Can any one compare mojo+CDM with Hifiman 901s or lotoo paw gold in sound quality?


----------



## Wyd4

Just purchased myself one of these and a pair of Mr Speakers Ether C. 

Suffice to say it's going to be a long weekend waiting on delivery haha


----------



## Wyd4

Now to do some testing to find the tubiest tubes I can get for this haha.


----------



## mscott58

The Mullard 6112's are the best in my opinion for the CDM, but they are also as hard to find as a unicorn...


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> The Mullard 6112's are the best in my opinion for the CDM, but they are also as hard to find as a unicorn...




Tell me about it!


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> The Mullard 6112's are the best in my opinion for the CDM, but they are also as hard to find as a unicorn...




Haven't test the new Raytheon 6832 for Cv5.
Should get hotter than Ray 6111, currently in CDM.
Will try to see if SQ better than Ray 6111. Probably, try to take out the glove first.


----------



## mscott58

meomap said:


> Haven't test the new Raytheon 6832 for Cv5.
> Should get hotter than Ray 6111, currently in CDM.
> Will try to see if SQ better than Ray 6111. Probably, try to take out the glove first.


 
 Yeah, I have a set of the 6832's for my CDM as well, but haven't tried them yet. Having too much fun with the CV5! And with the CV5 the 6832 works really well. Cheers


----------



## bflat

Did @KB say it was ok to use the 6832 on CDM? With the increased current draw I would be worried that resistors are not rated for that much power.


----------



## mscott58

bflat said:


> Did @KB say it was ok to use the 6832 on CDM? With the increased current draw I would be worried that resistors are not rated for that much power.


 
 He said we could try it, but that it might make the "hot" CDM even hotter!


----------



## bflat

mscott58 said:


> He said we could try it, but that it might make the "hot" CDM even hotter!


 

 cool. I would imagine it would not be so bad if you just ran in amp mode. I find the DAC section adds a considerable amount of overall heat to the CDM. Thanks in advance for trying them out, I would be very interested to know if these are close to the Mullards.


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> He said we could try it, but that it might make the "hot" CDM even hotter!




Just be prepare to take CDM Leather glove off and tile stone underneath to test it with.
Ray 6111 are already hot enough to hold it in your hand.


----------



## CLXMUSIC

The 6832 valve in addition to spreading heat consumes a lot of battery! 0.8A with two tubes ... but I'd be curious to try it .. when will start to get cold below zero you can use it to warm your hands!
 joke!


----------



## squirrelman

I just picked up a second hand CDM at a nice price, and now I'm trying to decide what to use as a source for it.  I'm rebuilding my headphone setup since I sold off old stuff to focus on my 2.0 speaker setup, so I don't currently have a source other than my iPhone 6S+.  
  
 So I would much prefer to use the DAC in the CDM so I ideally want a source that I can connect via USB.  I've been looking around and it got me thinking, would buying something like say the Sony ZX2 offer any sonic benefit over say a new Motorola G (assuming it does OTG, which a quick search says it does)?  From what I understand if I am using the usb in on the CMD then in theory the Moto G should sound the same as the ZX2, anyone have any real world experience though?


----------



## LoryWiv

squirrelman said:


> I just picked up a second hand CDM at a nice price, and now I'm trying to decide what to use as a source for it.  I'm rebuilding my headphone setup since I sold off old stuff to focus on my 2.0 speaker setup, so I don't currently have a source other than my iPhone 6S+.
> 
> So I would much prefer to use the DAC in the CDM so I ideally want a source that I can connect via USB.  I've been looking around and it got me thinking, would buying something like say the Sony ZX2 offer any sonic benefit over say a new Motorola G (assuming it does OTG, which a quick search says it does)?  From what I understand if I am using the usb in on the CMD then in theory the Moto G should sound the same as the ZX2, anyone have any real world experience though?


 

 I am using MOTO G3 via USB out to a Ratoc DAC / Amp (not CDM, still saving for that upgrade) and it works fantastic with USB Audio Player Pro, recommend setting the software to Bit Perfect. Actually sounds better than when I connected my iBasso DX90 to DAC / Amp. using coax. I have sold the DX90 and no longer see any advantage to a dedicated DAP if sole purpose is as transport to a DAC. Hope that helps, YMMV.


----------



## onlychild

squirrelman said:


> I just picked up a second hand CDM at a nice price, and now I'm trying to decide what to use as a source for it.  I'm rebuilding my headphone setup since I sold off old stuff to focus on my 2.0 speaker setup, so I don't currently have a source other than my iPhone 6S+.
> 
> So I would much prefer to use the DAC in the CDM so I ideally want a source that I can connect via USB.  I've been looking around and it got me thinking, would buying something like say the Sony ZX2 offer any sonic benefit over say a new Motorola G (assuming it does OTG, which a quick search says it does)?  From what I understand if I am using the usb in on the CMD then in theory the Moto G should sound the same as the ZX2, anyone have any real world experience though?




Ak70?

I use my iPhone sometimes too


----------



## FidelityCastro

squirrelman said:


> I just picked up a second hand CDM at a nice price, and now I'm trying to decide what to use as a source for it.  I'm rebuilding my headphone setup since I sold off old stuff to focus on my 2.0 speaker setup, so I don't currently have a source other than my iPhone 6S+.
> 
> So I would much prefer to use the DAC in the CDM so I ideally want a source that I can connect via USB.  I've been looking around and it got me thinking, would buying something like say the Sony ZX2 offer any sonic benefit over say a new Motorola G (assuming it does OTG, which a quick search says it does)?  From what I understand if I am using the usb in on the CMD then in theory the Moto G should sound the same as the ZX2, anyone have any real world experience though?




This one is a can of worms and you'll get good technical answers on these forums that explain very clearly why the transport makes no difference.....and some that explain very clearly why it does! I can only give you thoughts based on my ears and set up: 

When I first got the CDM, I was still using iPhone 6 as transport (mainly offline Tidal albums, plus a few HD tracks via the Onkyo HF Player app) and adding the CDM made my music sound absolutely fantastic. I had one of those real "holy sh**" moments the first time I hooked up the iP6 to the CDM. But even with that improvement over just the iPhone by itself, I would recommend investing in three extra things when adding the CDM: 

(1) a balanced cable for your IEMs to make use of the balanced output on the CDM;
(2) one of those little custom micro USB - micro USB OTG interconnects that replaces the Apple Camera Connection Kit + USB. I always thought that the CCK was the weak link, so even pairing the iP6 + CDM with nice IEMs, a nice IEM cable and a nice USB interconnect into the CCK, you still have the weak link CCK in the signal path;
(3) I swapped out the CDM stock tubes for one of the recommended alternatives (single triode I think). I can't say it improved the sound quality per se, but the resulting tone suited my preferences better. So have a play with some tubes if you get the chance. It's worth a couple of hours swapping them out to see if you hear one type that you prefer. 
As ever, YMMV with any of the above. 

I'm now using an Onkyo DP-X1 as occasional transport with the CDM, and I can't say it sounds hugely better than the iPhone + CDM (especially with those little upgrades mentioned above). However, the Onkyo obviously sounds a lot better by itself than the iPhone, so if you want a DAP that you can use solo for portability / ease of use reasons sometimes, then something like the Sony, or the AK or the Onkyo will definitely yield a sound quality improvement over the iPhone with no CDM involved. Just choose the DAP based on what you need from the DAP (good UI / lots of memory / long battery life / preferred sound signature when used solo, etc), as they will all sound fairly similar once the CDM is performing DAC and amp duities.

One last thing: do check the forums as a few DAPs have struggled to recognise the CDM (or the Chord Hugo or Mojo etc) when hooked up with an interconnect. I think I used to have to connect my iPhone to the CDM in a particular order sometimes, to get them to talk to each other. I've had the same with the Onkyo a couple of times and others have reported same with a few other DAPs. Not necessarily a deal-breaker but can be annoying!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

dc5zilla said:


> Has anyone tried pairing Campfire Andromeda with Dual Mono on 2.5 TRRS cable?  I'm slightly worried about the amount of hiss/background noise as they are super sensitive.


 
 Finally got Andro's here.
 Hiss on CDM (balanced) is noticeable, but much better than with Jupiter.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I found the new Continental V5 to be pretty silent and the amount of hiss with my customs wasn't audible when music was playing. CV5 review is now up on HFN with comparisons to the CDM


----------



## Subhakar

ultrainferno said:


> I found the new Continental V5 to be pretty silent and the amount of hiss with my customs wasn't audible when music was playing. CV5 review is now up on HFN with comparisons to the CDM




I am very much interested in Continental V5 but it is hard to come by in sale forums. Would you possibly be knowing any other portabls tube or hybrid amps of similar finesse at a lower price?


----------



## mscott58

subhakar said:


> I am very much interested in Continental V5 but it is hard to come by in sale forums. Would you possibly be knowing any other portabls tube or hybrid amps of similar finesse at a lower price?


 
 Nope. Honestly in my experience there's nothing like the CV5 in terms of size and performance for either the price of the CV5 or less, or even quite a bit more. Next step up for me is the ALO CDM that's substantially more. Cheers


----------



## bflat

subhakar said:


> I am very much interested in Continental V5 but it is hard to come by in sale forums. Would you possibly be knowing any other portabls tube or hybrid amps of similar finesse at a lower price?


 

 Be patient. A used V5 will eventually show up on classified. Black Friday sales are coming soon and ALO may even do another Xmas sale which is when I purchased CDM.


----------



## raypin

Mmm......I'm glad that reviews of the CV5 suggests that it is not in the same league as the CDM, SQ-wise. Very happy with the CDM. The CV5 is clearly a downgrade from the CDM. Will just wait for the next gen CDM before upgrading, instead of adding the CV5 to my small collection.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

raypin said:


> Mmm......I'm glad that reviews of the CV5 suggests that it is not in the same league as the CDM, SQ-wise. Very happy with the CDM. The CV5 is clearly a downgrade from the CDM. Will just wait for the next gen CDM before upgrading, instead of adding the CV5 to my small collection.


 
 I wouldn't call it a clear downgrade. They offer different signatures. 
 Cv5 offers a great musical package with an incredibly small formfactor. I doubt you will find anything like it in that size.
 CDM is sublime in fully balanced mode though, for what it was designed afaik. but it's also more expensive. 
  
 oh, and as far as I can tell, RFI is less of an issue with Cv5. Where it was partly unbearable (on a train for example) with CDM, it's no problem with Cv5.


----------



## Subhakar

bflat said:


> Be patient. A used V5 will eventually show up on classified. Black Friday sales are coming soon and ALO may even do another Xmas sale which is when I purchased CDM.




Amen.


----------



## Subhakar

Is there any route we can use just the amplifier part of CDM?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

subhakar said:


> Is there any route we can use just the amplifier part of CDM?




Sure, just hook up any source via the analogue inputs, that bypasses the DAC


----------



## Subhakar

waynewoondirts said:


> Sure, just hook up any source via the analogue inputs, that bypasses the DAC




Thanks, I just checked the pictures - both inputs and outputs available for 3.5mm SE and 2.5mm BAL. The ALO products' pages are one of the worst designs when it comes to text readability - all text in all caps and jarring character spacing. I visit other websites to read description for ALO products. JDS Labs website I'd one of the most readable designs.


----------



## Subhakar

How good is CDM as a stand alone amp compared to Continental V5?


----------



## mscott58

subhakar said:


> How good is CDM as a stand alone amp compared to Continental V5?




For desktop or portable use?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

subhakar said:


> How good is CDM as a stand alone amp compared to Continental V5?


 
  
 Powerwise Cv5 is a little ahead, but CDM also drives a huge number of cans (including Abyss AB-1266).
  
 From signature alone I favor CDM running fully balanced. It's more musical and engaging imo. Cv5 has punchier bass from what I hear, CDM is more relaxed and smooth.
 Ken (ALO) said that they kept 90% of CDM's sound in Cv5...


----------



## Subhakar

mscott58 said:


> For desktop or portable use?


 

 For totally portable and for C/IEMs.


----------



## mscott58

subhakar said:


> For totally portable and for C/IEMs.




CV5 definitely. CDM is more transportable. Cheers


----------



## Wyd4

Have been reading through this thread looking for the answer with little luck

There are several references to the single ended and balanced outputs sounding different. However what is that difference. 

I already have a cdm running single ended into ether c 1.1. 

Just wondering if it's worth the $170 for an adapter to run balanced. 

I am using it via the inbuilt dac so will be balanced in balanced out


----------



## FidelityCastro

wyd4 said:


> Have been reading through this thread looking for the answer with little luck
> 
> There are several references to the single ended and balanced outputs sounding different. However what is that difference.
> 
> ...




Without wishing to open that can of worms - there are some very good technical experts on here who will tell you that a really well implemented SE output is as good or better than an average balanced out - I have found that the balanced out on the CDM or my Onkyo DP-X1 or my Glove A1 (paired with an "old" AK120) gives a wider soundstage, which I happen to like. So I would say that's the main thing that my ears (brain) pick up, rather than an improvement in sound quality per se. (The Onkyo balanced out is widely agreed to be quite a lot better but that's more a reflection of the average-at-best SE output rather than the balanced out being stunning, but I definitely notice the same difference with the CDM.)

To answer your question directly: yes I think it's worth investing in a balanced IEM (in my case) cable. 

PS I use a digital micro USB - OTG USB interconnect to connect the Onkyo (or even my iPhone 6) to the CDM, so I am using the DAC and amp capabilities of the CDM. The iPhone sounded amazing that way with the CDM's balanced out as well. One thing I would say is that the most recent balanced IEM cable I bought sounds at least as good, or better than the CDM straight out of the balanced out on the Onkyo, so there is something to be said for getting a good DAP with balanced out for portable, on-the-move use and leaving the CDM for occasional listening at home.


----------



## Wyd4

fidelitycastro said:


> Without wishing to open that can of worms - there are some very good technical experts on here who will tell you that a really well implemented SE output is as good or better than an average balanced out - I have found that the balanced out on the CDM or my Onkyo DP-X1 or my Glove A1 (paired with an "old" AK120) gives a wider soundstage, which I happen to like. So I would say that's the main thing that my ears (brain) pick up, rather than an improvement in sound quality per se. (The Onkyo balanced out is widely agreed to be quite a lot better but that's more a reflection of the average-at-best SE output rather than the balanced out being stunning, but I definitely notice the same difference with the CDM.)
> 
> To answer your question directly: yes I think it's worth investing in a balanced IEM (in my case) cable.
> 
> PS I use a digital micro USB - OTG USB interconnect to connect the Onkyo (or even my iPhone 6) to the CDM, so I am using the DAC and amp capabilities of the CDM. The iPhone sounded amazing that way with the CDM's balanced out as well. One thing I would say is that the most recent balanced IEM cable I bought sounds at least as good, or better than the CDM straight out of the balanced out on the Onkyo, so there is something to be said for getting a good DAP with balanced out for portable, on-the-move use and leaving the CDM for occasional listening at home.




Thanks for the response. 

Yes from my experience I would also agree that at least to my ears I wouldn't say balanced is better by default. 

In this instance I have read the two sounded different. Not necessarily on being better than the other, just that there was a significant audible difference. 

Thanks for for clarifying for me  

Scott


----------



## thecrow

Hi. I'm sure it's been discussed a number of times on this thread but I'm wondering how portable the cdm is

Time is of the essence as I have the opportunity to get a very well priced cdm but need to decide tonight. I'm reading up as much as I can but if you can help that would be much appreciated

My main question is would the cdm be (or how much is the cdm) portable re heat. I would simply replace my Sony pha3 when in transit (bus and train) using it with my iPhone 6 Plus and HOLDING th cdm/phone

Would this work or is it a bit too warm for that? Or even way too warm?

Cheers
Peter


----------



## cj3209

thecrow said:


> Hi. I'm sure it's been discussed a number of times on this thread but I'm wondering how portable the cdm is
> 
> Time is of the essence as I have the opportunity to get a very well priced cdm but need to decide tonight. I'm reading up as much as I can but if you can help that would be much appreciated
> 
> ...




Cdm wasnt designed to be a portable unit. At the least, you would need to changeout the tubes to sonotones otherwise it gets too hot.

Its really meant to be transportable, meaning moved from home to office or to hotel. Not sure you woukd gain from listening on the go.

CJ


----------



## mscott58

cj3209 said:


> Cdm wasnt designed to be a portable unit. At the least, you would need to changeout the tubes to sonotones otherwise it gets too hot.
> 
> Its really meant to be transportable, meaning moved from home to office or to hotel. Not sure you woukd gain from listening on the go.
> 
> CJ




Agree. Also it can be bothered by EMI so if your phone is on and transmitting then you might hear interference, especially with some cell frequencies. Cheers


----------



## thecrow

cj3209 said:


> Cdm wasnt designed to be a portable unit. At the least, you would need to changeout the tubes to sonotones otherwise it gets too hot.
> 
> Its really meant to be transportable, meaning moved from home to office or to hotel. Not sure you woukd gain from listening on the go.
> 
> CJ







mscott58 said:


> Agree. Also it can be bothered by EMI so if your phone is on and transmitting then you might hear interference, especially with some cell frequencies. Cheers



Thanks for your info re heat. I wasnt worried about interference (flight mode) it was more if its too hot to use if i always hold it


----------



## mscott58

thecrow said:


> Thanks for your info re heat. I wasnt worried about interference (flight mode) it was more if its too hot to use if i always hold it




It can get too hot to hold, especially if you're using the DAC part and dual triode tubes.


----------



## LukeW

I returned the CDM as my needs were for something less hot and more portable. I ended up with the Dragonfly Red and the CV5. It not hot, has great sound, and I use it with my iPhone when traveling. It's still a stack however, so you can't fit the entire system in your slim jeans. 
Luke


----------



## cj3209

lukew said:


> I returned the CDM as my needs were for something less hot and more portable. I ended up with the Dragonfly Red and the CV5. It not hot, has great sound, and I use it with my iPhone when traveling. It's still a stack however, so you can't fit the entire system in your slim jeans.
> Luke




Nice setup. An alternative would be the mojo.

Happy listening.

CJ


----------



## mscott58

cj3209 said:


> Nice setup. An alternative would be the mojo.
> 
> Happy listening.
> 
> CJ


 
 Yep. I rock a stack with the AK100, Mojo and CV5. Wickedly good sound for a portable set. 
  
 Only downside is that people look at me funny, and flight attendants often ask what it is to make sure it's not a risk to the plane!
  
 Cheers


----------



## thecrow

mscott58 said:


> It can get too hot to hold, especially if you're using the DAC part and dual triode tubes.


I had a play with one today (as dac and amp) for about 30-40 minutes. Warm but absolutely manageable and great. 

It might be a goer!!!!

I guess i need to sell a few things and skip through 100+ pages here. 

Anybody here using the alo sleeve with the cdm for opinions?


----------



## thecrow

Ps the ALO CDM is going cheap in australia (minidisc at chatswood). Wing there tells me its a christmas special. Ut limited atock. $1299 AUD. 
Red hot price.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

How's tube rolling on this thing?


----------



## bflat

silent xaxal said:


> How's tube rolling on this thing?


 

 It's limited compared to desktop tubes. The tubes themselves must be soldered onto a proprietary PCB that you can only get from ALO. You can also get fully assembled tubes from ALO, but unfortunately no Mullards. You also need to take the CDM apart to swap tubes, but after a few times, it takes about 5 min.


----------



## Ike1985

thecrow said:


> Ps the ALO CDM is going cheap in australia (minidisc at chatswood). Wing there tells me its a christmas special. Ut limited atock. $1299 AUD.
> Red hot price.


 
  
 The problem is they are only shipping to AU and NZ. =( I'm in the US.


----------



## Wyd4

ike1985 said:


> The problem is they are only shipping to AU and NZ. =( I'm in the US.


 
  
  
 THATS RIGHT!!
  
 Aussie savings 1.... US Deals/Competitions/savings/availability 218973189728931798236789123789123
  
 Nah I am sorry to hear man.  The savings are crazy and it is a fantastic dac/amp.
 Perhaps similar deals may arise over black friday/in light of the crazy prices here?


----------



## onlychild

I'm pretty certain from the emails I got from ALO that it will be on sale for Black Friday in the US


----------



## Subhakar

onlychild said:


> I'm pretty certain from the emails I got from ALO that it will be on sale for Black Friday in the US


 

 ALO CDM 2017 version in the works, perhaps, too?!


----------



## Seamaster

I jointed the party just now, bought one CDM. I mainly use it for my main ring until I got a proper full-sized DAC and another headphone amp. It will act like a mini desk top for secondary duty. So, there can you get those Mullard? I could not find them anywhere. BTW I really wish it come with a regular USB port instead the mini USB.


----------



## mscott58

seamaster said:


> I jointed the party just now, bought one CDM. I mainly use it for my main ring until I got a proper full-sized DAC and another headphone amp. It will act like a mini desk top for secondary duty. So, there can you get those Mullard? I could not find them anywhere. BTW I really wish it come with a regular USB port instead the mini USB.




Unfortunately the Mullard 6112's are quite hard to find. Ken sold out of them really quick about a year or so ago. Haven't seen them again since, so I'm glad I grabbed one of his last pairs. 

I also have an active eBay search for them and have never seen any. Hope someone finds a secret stash somewhere! 

Cheers


----------



## Seamaster

mscott58 said:


> Unfortunately the Mullard 6112's are quite hard to find. Ken sold out of them really quick about a year or so ago. Haven't seen them again since, so I'm glad I grabbed one of his last pairs.
> 
> I also have an active eBay search for them and have never seen any. Hope someone finds a secret stash somewhere!
> 
> Cheers


 

 I bet you there are crap load of Mullard 6112 some there. There is just no one seeing make good profit or worse awhile to sell them.


----------



## Seamaster

Can someone create a list of tubes that work with CDM?


----------



## mscott58

seamaster said:


> Can someone create a list of tubes that work with CDM?


 
 There's actually a whole thread on just that. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/770307/continental-dual-mono-tube-rolling-thread/105#post_12828700
  
 And Headfonia even did a whole article comparing many different types of tubes for the CDM. 
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-tube-rolling-the-alo-cdm/
  
 Hope this is useful!
  
 Cheers


----------



## Seamaster

mscott58 said:


> There's actually a whole thread on just that.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/770307/continental-dual-mono-tube-rolling-thread/105#post_12828700
> 
> ...




I already read the review, thanks. Apparently there are more to tube types.


----------



## Seamaster

Got the CDM in the mail today, lovely device and it is well made. Again, I wish it comes with a bigger (different) USB input socket. Plugged in my MacBook running El Captian, no sound......my MacBook does not recognize the CDM......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Changed to another USB cable, the same.
  
  
 1) Downloaded the DSD driver and 2) selected CDM in the audio reference, it worked. But I don't know which one did the trick. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Got the CDM in the mail today, lovely device and it is well made. Again, I wish it comes with a bigger (different) USB input socket. Plugged in my MacBook running El Captian, no sound......my MacBook does not recognize the CDM......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 CDM in PCM mode does not require any drivers. You just select the audio out in preferences to CDM. Mac OS does not automatically switch output to a new sound device. You have to manually change the default output. Once you do, Mac OS will remember your last selection until you change it again. DSD driver is only needed for DSD.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> CDM in PCM mode does not require any drivers. You just select the audio out in preferences to CDM. Mac OS does not automatically switch output to a new sound device. You have to manually change the default output. Once you do, Mac OS will remember your last selection until you change it again. DSD driver is only needed for DSD.


 

 Thank you for clarify that.


----------



## Seamaster

I left the unit play over night, checked this morning, it sounded much better but I still don't like the stock tube much, mainly due to their imaging. Man, the unit can make a nice hand warmer.


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Thank you for clarify that.


 

 I forgot to mention that any bit perfect player like Amarra or Audirvana will let you set a specific DAC to the player and ignores whatever you set for your system output. I would recommend you use such a player since your system output can only play at a fixed sampling rate. A bit perfect player will automatically change the bit rate to the native rate of each track it plays. It also has much more advanced up sampling algorithms than Mac OS system audio. Lastly, the bit perfect players are the only way you can get DSD to play natively. iTunes does not support DSD. I personally recommend Audirvana.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> I forgot to mention that any bit perfect player like Amarra or Audirvana will let you set a specific DAC to the player and ignores whatever you set for your system output. I would recommend you use such a player since your system output can only play at a fixed sampling rate. A bit perfect player will automatically change the bit rate to the native rate of each track it plays. It also has much more advanced up sampling algorithms than Mac OS system audio. Lastly, the bit perfect players are the only way you can get DSD to play natively. iTunes does not support DSD. I personally recommend Audirvana.


 

 Thanks for the tips. I am really behind the technology curve now. I will get Audirvana next week.


----------



## kikouyou

Audirvana is the best


----------



## thecrow

seamaster said:


> Thanks for the tips. I am really behind the technology curve now. I will get Audirvana next week.


Id recommend you take advantage of the trial periods that is offered with these programmes. Like audirvana, amarra and the other main ones that i now forget. 

I did ......and ended up with audirvana. 

Mind you i have preferred an earlier version of theres (due to sound) that i still use rather than a newer updated version


----------



## Seamaster

Running my CDM none stop for 4 days straight now, it got pretty hot but never had problem, big thumb up to ALO for the proper design and implementation work, the reliability is excellent so far. I have read some reviews before I made my choice such like this one: http://www.headfonia.com/review-woo-audio-wa8-eclipse-new-transportable-king/ . But since I don't have any sponsor, so I will speak my .02 without fearing lose my job. With my honey badger mentality, I will speak what I feel feely. CDM is made for music lovers not for analysis. If you are looking for an audio devise with Nth degree of detail, dynamic, or reproduction correctness, look else where. According to the review above, the CDM is less warm and tuby than WA8, I have never heard WA8 but if this is true, CDM is all the tubness you want without losing my/your mind for a headphone like HD800. Don't even mention LCD family, that probably sound overly warm and thick. I had LCD2 before. Continue.......


----------



## Seamaster

Setup:
  
 MacBook 2013 > USB cable that came with CDM (green line cable of ALO) > Shure SE846 with whiplash audio copper


----------



## xxx1313

Stupid question maybe: How does one recognize with the ALO CDM that the battery gets empty (before it goes off)?


----------



## bflat

xxx1313 said:


> Stupid question maybe: How does one recognize with the ALO CDM that the battery gets empty (before it goes off)?


 

 As long as I've had the CDM, I don't believe there is any practical way of knowing. You just have to go with an estimation of playing time. There is no charge indicator on the CDM, it's on the power adapter instead.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> As long as I've had the CDM, I don't believe there is any practical way of knowing. You just have to go with an estimation of playing time. There is no charge indicator on the CDM, it's on the power adapter instead.


 

 He is right


----------



## Dithyrambes

Love the cdm with sonotones for andros...just it doesn't translate well to studio monitors..it brings the mids forward and imaging is less precise compared to dac only. Was looking to add smoothness to the sound but it came with some negatives and positives


----------



## Seamaster

After reading the CDM tubing review, I want to try the Mullard 6021 really bad because in general, I am a Mullard fan and love that big warm British tone. After looking around, I just realized those Mullard 6021 are next to impossible to find. I went as far as contacted the tube supplier in UK where I got my hard to find GEC U52. No dice! Disappointed, and took my chance when I saw a pair of no name "British made" 6021 in white boxes, $20 right? What ever......

I took out my high speed solder iron and some Mundrof gold silver solder that laying around. An hour later (took some practice and precaution), my CDM got a fresh heat transplant. My wife watched me the whole time and she was so ready to see my expensive toy to blow up on start. Hey, it did not! Amazingly it sound great from the fist minute. The result, they blew away the stock tubes in every possible way after only an hour. They did warm up more quickly and produces little more heat. 

These new tubes really changed my opinion totally about the CDM, which is now as enjoyable as my McIntosh D150. I don't know why Ken supplied those stock tubes for CDM, they just did not do justice about the amp, by a quite large margin, it is probably an availability decision.

PS: the 4th picture is my job compare to OEM work, still some flux on there that needs to be cleaned up. The mundorf solder does not look as shinny and clean as the solder ALO uses


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Disappointed, and took my chance when I saw a pair of no name "British made" 6021 in white boxes, $20 right? What ever......
> 
> I took out my high speed solder iron and some Mundrof gold silver solder that laying around. An hour later (took some practice and precaution), my CDM got a fresh heat transplant. My wife watched me the whole time and she was so ready to see my expensive toy to blow up on start. Hey, it did not! Amazingly it sound great from the fist minute. The result, they blew away the stock tubes in every possible way after only an hour. They did warm up more quickly and produces little more heat.
> 
> ...




Nice! I'm going to try these too.


----------



## meomap

seamaster said:


> After reading the CDM tubing review, I want to try the Mullard 6021 really bad because in general, I am a Mullard fan and love that big warm British tone. After looking around, I just realized those Mullard 6021 are next to impossible to find. I went as far as contacted the tube supplier in UK where I got my hard to find GEC U52. No dice! Disappointed, and took my chance when I saw a pair of no name "British made" 6021 in white boxes, $20 right? What ever......
> 
> I took out my high speed solder iron and some Mundrof gold silver solder that laying around. An hour later (took some practice and precaution), my CDM got a fresh heat transplant. My wife watched me the whole time and she was so ready to see my expensive toy to blow up on start. Hey, it did not! Amazingly it sound great from the fist minute. The result, they blew away the stock tubes in every possible way after only an hour. They did warm up more quickly and produces little more heat.
> 
> ...




Excellent job. I have GE 6021 testing between CDM and CV5, and it sounds very good.


----------



## Dithyrambes

http://www.nosvacuumtubes.net/product/mullard-6021/

 These should work for the ALO CDM? Sucks cause I don't have a solder


----------



## Seamaster

dithyrambes said:


> http://www.nosvacuumtubes.net/product/mullard-6021/
> 
> 
> These should work for the ALO CDM? Sucks cause I don't have a solder




They should work, pretty expensive little fella, I can solder a pair for you at no charge, u only need to supply parts and shipping. Just PM me.


----------



## Seamaster

[/quote] it sound great from the fist minute. The result, they blew away the stock tubes in every possible way after only an hour. They did warm up more quickly and produces little more heat. 

These new tubes really changed my opinion totally about the CDM, which is now as enjoyable as my McIntosh D150. I don't know why Ken supplied those stock tubes for CDM, they just did not do justice about the amp, by a quite large margin, it is probably an availability decision.

PS: the 4th picture is my job compare to OEM work, still some flux on there that needs to be cleaned up. The mundorf solder does not look as shinny and clean as the solder ALO uses[/quote]

Just to make it clear, my statements are true, but by judging by the usual Mullard sound signature, these tubes gave me doubt about they might be European version of 6021 OTHER than Mullard. Because they sound fast, hit hard, dense, and amazing image without usual romantic and forgiving highs like Mullard tubes. They sound simply too fast and exciting for Mullard tubes.


----------



## Seamaster

Ok finally tracked down a matched pair Mullard UK made 6021 made in 1971, lets see if they are the same as the pair I got earlier. Report back in a few days, needs more adapters from ALO


----------



## xxx1313

Looking at your pictures, your tubes seem to look alike these:
http://www.ebay.at/itm/6021-CV3986-ecc70-6n16b-Sub-Miniature-British-Tube-NOS-NIB-/291137480073?hash=item43c9256589:g:fEEAAOSwGvhUKres
  
 Mullards 6021 seem to have a different lettering: "CV3986/6021" instead of only "6021"


----------



## Seamaster

xxx1313 said:


> Looking at your pictures, your tubes seem to look alike these:
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/6021-CV3986-ecc70-6n16b-Sub-Miniature-British-Tube-NOS-NIB-/291137480073?hash=item43c9256589:g:fEEAAOSwGvhUKres
> 
> Mullards 6021 seem to have a different lettering: "CV3986/6021" instead of only "6021"




mine just look like those. Who the hell ever made those tubes, they are awesome compare to stock tubes.


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Ok finally tracked down a matched pair Mullard UK made 6021 made in 1971, lets see if they are the same as the pair I got earlier. Report back in a few days, needs more adapters from ALO


 

 Where is the source?


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Where is the source?



Tube world express


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Tube world express


 

 Thanks! I will compare as well once all the parts come in. Probably will be early Jan.


----------



## bflat

Well there's good news and bad news.
  
 Bad news - neither of the generic 6021 or Mullard 6021 tubes are the same as the Mullard 6112 that ALO used to sell. The latter has a double post to the getter (from the photo) and the 6021 only has a single post to a circular getter. The plates on all three appear to be the same though.
  
 Good news - both the generic and Mullard 6021 visually appear to be identical, but will need some listening after some burn in. It's a decent possibility that these are same and just labeled different as is very common with tubes.
  
 I wouldn't assume that the 6021 are any lesser than 6112 but comparing the photos show that these are entirely different tubes.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Well there's good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news - neither of the generic 6021 or Mullard 6021 tubes are the same as the Mullard 6112 that ALO used to sell. The latter has a double post to the getter (from the photo) and the 6021 only has a single post to a circular getter. The plates on all three appear to be the same though.
> 
> ...





let us know how do u like them. They don't need moren than 20 hours to stable, 50 hours probably enough


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> let us know how do u like them. They don't need moren than 20 hours to stable, 50 hours probably enough


 

 Will do. Just a couple notes on making your own CDM tubes with the PCBs from ALO:
  

Cut the leads from the tubes starting with #2 just a little shorter than #1 then #3 shorter than #2 and so on. It makes threading all the leads much easier.
There is plenty of material left from trimming the leads to use one of the cuttings for the LED enabling loop.
  
 I have average soldering skills and it took me about 10 min per pair of tubes to solder. I used Cardas solder and generic flux.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Well there's good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news - neither of the generic 6021 or Mullard 6021 tubes are the same as the Mullard 6112 that ALO used to sell. The latter has a double post to the getter (from the photo) and the 6021 only has a single post to a circular getter. The plates on all three appear to be the same though.
> 
> ...




Your finding mirrors mine, they look indentical even under the scope. But one thing is true, they sound excellent! Still, I need to find out if they sound the same, shall we?


----------



## Seamaster

First of all, my CDM as it is with re-tube, is a world class table top DAC/AMP.
  
  
 OK, here is the rest, I recently bought the ALO reference 8 balanced cable to try out the balanced output of CDM. I had very high hope for this setup as they were going to blow away a full copper cable from Whiplash Audio ( I don't even know which version as they were given to me for free). After about 20 plus hours run-in, the single ended Whiplash Audio Vs. balanced reference 8, the 8 beat the Whiplash Audio cable in every respect hand down except the naturalness and vocal reproduction. Don't get me wrong with the picture, by the end of the day I rather listen to SE Whiplash Audio...... The 8 is technically superior but musically otherwise comparatively. I will send the cable back to Whiplash Audio to re-terminate, to be continued.......
  
  
 PS: I use Shure SE846 with blue filters, your setup may be different . SE846 sound VERY neutral and have some bite in HF,  BTW.


----------



## b0ssMax

seamaster said:


> First of all, my CDM as it is with re-tube, is a world class table top DAC/AMP.
> 
> 
> OK, here is the rest, I recently bought the ALO reference 8 balanced cable to try out the balanced output of CDM. I had very high hope for this setup as they were going to blow away a full copper cable from Whiplash Audio ( I don't even know which version as they were given to me for free). After about 20 plus hours run-in, the single ended Whiplash Audio Vs. balanced reference 8, the 8 beat the Whiplash Audio cable in every respect hand down except the naturalness and vocal reproduction. Don't get me wrong with the picture, by the end of the day I rather listen to SE Whiplash Audio...... The 8 is technically superior but musically otherwise comparatively. I will send the cable back to Whiplash Audio to re-terminate, to be continued.......
> ...




It ain't fair. Let us know how it is once you reterminate the whiplash. Cdm bal will always be superior.


----------



## bflat

Here are my initial impressions of the Mullard 6021 from Tubeworldexpress that cost $40 a pair:
  
 Prior to the 6021, I was listening to Sonotones in the configuration below in my sig. The path is fully balanced and I used the TH900 with variety of jazz, acoustic, prog rock, and pop tracks. The comparison to the Sonotones is by memory and impossible to A/B since I only have one CDM.
  
 With the Sonotones and TH900, I had EQ'd the mid range + 2-3 dB and top end -2-3 dB as the TH900 mids are a bit recessed and highs are a little hot by default.
  
 Compared to the Sonotones, here is what the Mullard 6021 sounds like to me after about 15 hours burn in:
  
 Lows - nice and tight like the Sonotones, but not quite the sub bass extension as the Sonotones. Still a strong and present low end. This is the smallest difference of the 2 tubes. Not something I would worry about.
  
 Mids - the 6021 brings the mids more forward but does not sound any thicker or added lushness. 
  
 Highs - I find the 6021 smoother on the top end without losing any detail or imaging. Sibilant records sound less so with the 6021.
  
 Soundstage - I think the 6021 is slighty wider soundstage but not as deep as the Sonotones. The Sonotones I would say is nicely balanced width and depth.
  
 Basically I was able to turn EQ off and get a similar sound with the 6021 versus Sonotones with EQ. This gives you an idea of what I mean by "a little". Unfortunately, I never was able to hear what the Mullard 6112 sound like so unable to comment whether those are similar to 6021.
  
 I am traveling this week so next week I'll try the generic 6021 that only cost $10 a pair. I did listen for about 10 min on those just to make sure the soldering was good. My thought was that the bass/sub bass was more liquid than the Sonotones so at the moment I don't think the generic 6021 are the same as the Mullard 6021. However, burn in generally tightens up the bass and smooths out the highs so will give these a full try next week.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Here are my initial impressions of the Mullard 6021 from Tubeworldexpress that cost $40 a pair:
> 
> Prior to the 6021, I was listening to Sonotones in the configuration below in my sig. The path is fully balanced and I used the TH900 with variety of jazz, acoustic, prog rock, and pop tracks. The comparison to the Sonotones is by memory and impossible to A/B since I only have one CDM.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice report! I am pretty sure they will kick the stock tube's ass. One thing, they "fixed" the stock tube's imaging problem as the stock sounded like butter buns, which is flat at bottom with overall soft presentation.  What cable were you using?


----------



## xxx1313

Please keep us updated concerning the 6021 tubes!
  
 I also feel that the stock tubes have some imaging problems. Cannot wait the Sonotone tubes to arrive, but they seem to be stuck at customs for some unkown reason (X-mas?). The balanced cable arrived, and it is a considerable step forward. Up to now, I still like the AK380 amp better with the HE-1000, but I like the CDM more with the HD800S.


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Nice report! I am pretty sure they will kick the stock tube's ass. One thing, they "fixed" the stock tube's imaging problem as the stock sounded like butter buns, which is flat at bottom with overall soft presentation.  What cable were you using?




For the TH900 I have a balanced silver plated copper OCC cable from Headphonelounge. For my Layla's I have a silver/gold balanced cable from Plussound.


----------



## kikouyou

Can someone post some close up picture from the Mullard 6112?
 Thanks


----------



## Dithyrambes

kikouyou said:


> Can someone post some close up picture from the Mullard 6112?
> Thanks


 
 oh man kikouyou! i hope you find something similar for us kkk!!


----------



## xxx1313

Mullard 6112:
  

 Source:
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-tube-rolling-the-alo-cdm/


----------



## Seamaster

Accrrding to the review, i am not sure I will like the bass performance of Mullard 6112, because i don't think i am willing to take any less punch than stock tubes. The Mullard 6021 has very tight and punchy clean bass that reaches very deep that works like dream with Shure SE846, which is best known for their bass too.


----------



## Dithyrambes

So the 6021 mullard better or your generic 6021s in terms of punchiness


----------



## Seamaster

dithyrambes said:


> So the 6021 mullard better or your generic 6021s in terms of punchiness



In MY setup, i feel CV type is punchier using the stock tube as a baseline, which the review did it too. MacBook, AntiCables 3.1 USB (they rock) with Auduiquest mini USB adapter


PS, the 3.1 cable is WAY better than the green line cable that comes with CDM


----------



## Seamaster

From my previous experience CV type Mullard is almost always better than plain Jane Mullard, just saying......


----------



## kikouyou

xxx1313 said:


> Mullard 6112:
> 
> 
> Source:
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-tube-rolling-the-alo-cdm/


 

 This looks very much like the Philips 6112 with the double post to the getter. I think Philips bought Mulllard at a point of time, so not surprising the design is very similar. I have also a Raytheon 6112 which also has a double post to the getter but different design from the Philips. But so far for me the Sonotone is my reference as I do not have the Mullard 6112 (Only Mullard 6021 (branded CV3986 on the tube) which are very good too). I need to do some more critical listening with these 6112 and 6021...


----------



## boomtube

Anyone have an already mounted Sylvania 6012 pair they want to sell?


----------



## Dithyrambes

https://tubeworldexpress.com/collections/preamp/products/copy-of-best-6021-pair-6021-sylvania-black-plates-1960s-1-2-matched-matched-on-amplitrex

These the brown ones mentioned on headfonia?


----------



## Seamaster

Hold your breath guys:


----------



## Seamaster

The Mundorf solder is very difficult to work with.


----------



## Seamaster

Shoot, I soldered wrong adapter on Tele 5719, but no damage to the amp.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Eek...were they single triodes? Unfortunate but I'm glad you are getting the tube rolling going for us so we have more choices!


----------



## Seamaster




----------



## meomap

seamaster said:


>




How the 2 mc75 sounds?
I have 1 Mc275 but maybe buy 1 more Mc275 v5 to tap into magnepan 3.7i to sing better.


----------



## meomap

seamaster said:


>




Is that Tannoy speaker also?


----------



## Seamaster

meomap, the MC75 is more ballsy and dynamic than MC275, also less warm. I will roll some tube later to warm up the sound a hair. MC75 don't have enough power for your magnepan 3.7i to have proper bass. Yes, they are Tannoy  Turnberry, they never brake a sweat play large scale music.


----------



## Seamaster

Dithyrambes, here you go:
  
 First of all, I disagree with other review saying CDM's DAC alone is anything less than other DAC in $1000 range. I value musicality more than technical ability. Technical superiority only means they are better electricians not an artists as designer.  If the DAC by itself costs a grand, it is still a hell of DAC (but not with the stock tubes). I had about 2 hours just to compare my CDM with Mullard CV3986 (this set of tube have only 20 hours on them) and McIntosh D150. The result, if I bought my CDM first, I would probably don't have desire to buy the D150. There is performance gap as well as large price gap between the two but I would be very happy to just live with CDM's DAC. 
  
 D150 has larger sound stage, not necessary much deeper. CDM's imaging is solid, focused, and correct just like D150. D150 FEELS little more transparent, but maybe due to CDM is warmer tonally, I can hear the micro detail just fine with CDM, D150's micro texture is more pronounced. The largest difference between the two units is the bass extension beside the soundstage size, where D150 excelled in both reach, speed, and chest pounding test. This short coming of the CDM is fully justified because it uses tube instead full SS. The bass of CDM is still very enjoyable, while I am considering myself is on the edge to be a bass-head. The smallest difference between the two are mid-range, HF presentation, and mid-bass performance, both's MR and HF are delicious with different flavor, CDM sounds more tube, Dah... CDM high lights upper midrange and midrange is more forward. D150's HF has more tingle to it MR is more neutral. I feel CDM's midrange is more forceful than D150, it is not necessary a bad thing though, I quite enjoy that. Both units have very natural and fluid presentation, I could not detect any digital flavor in CDM. D150 scales better in large scale/dynamic music. 
  
 Note: all that above, my wife could not extinguish between the DAC, of course, she not even half serious as I am about this stuff.


----------



## Dithyrambes

seamaster said:


> Dithyrambes, here you go:
> 
> First of all, I disagree with other review saying CDM's DAC alone is anything less than other DAC in $1000 range. I value musicality more than technical ability. Technical superiority only means they are better electrician not an artist as designer.  If the DAC by itself costs a grand, it is still a hell of DAC (but not with the stock tubes). I had about 2 hours just to compare my CDM with Mullard CV3986 (this set of tube have only 20 hours on them) and McIntosh D150. The result, if I bought my CDM first, I would probably don't have desire to buy the D150. There is performance gap as well as large price gap between the two but I would be very happy to just live with CDM's DAC.
> 
> ...


 
 Well I agree...if you use the unit as a dac/amp it sounds fantastic. If you just use the dac portion, using line out from the back, it isn't as good as the whole. That's why if you pair a highly resolving/natural sounding dac(which I want....not like chord mojo hyper detailed, a bit thin sounding), and pair it with your cv3986 tubes and the wonderful amp, I feel the unit can go further. Looking forward to these cv3986 tubes ><......The ALO is the bassiest thing I've heard through the andromedas. Any bassier....I think I would have problems. Lol


----------



## Seamaster

dithyrambes said:


> Well I agree...if you use the unit as a dac/amp it sounds fantastic. If you just use the dac portion, using line out from the back, it isn't as good as the whole. That's why if you pair a highly resolving/natural sounding dac(which I want....not like chord mojo hyper detailed, a bit thin sounding), and pair it with your cv3986 tubes and the wonderful amp, I feel the unit can go further. Looking forward to these cv3986 tubes ><......The ALO is the bassiest thing I've heard through the andromedas. Any bassier....I think I would have problems. Lol


 

 iFi micro has more bass. Here is one thing people often over looked is the quality of the 3.5mm to RCA cable. Mine is special ordered with KLE Absolute-H​armony RCA plugs and extra shield, you can't just use any crappy cable for evaluation.


----------



## Dithyrambes

seamaster said:


> iFi micro has more bass. Here is one thing people often over looked is the quality of the 3.5mm to RCA cable. Mine is special ordered with KLE Absolute-H​armony RCA plugs, you can't just use any crappy cable for evaluation.


 
 yeah but its soundstaging isn't as great, the amp section sounds dry, midrange is dry and the top end is brittle....if you use as a whole. Ifi Micro dac section is on the thicker side compared to its amp section. I think the CDM def spanks the IFI micro by a big margin ><


----------



## Seamaster

dithyrambes said:


> yeah but its soundstaging isn't as great, the amp section sounds dry, midrange is dry and the top end is brittle....if you use as a whole. Ifi Micro dac section is on the thicker side compared to its amp section. I think the CDM def spanks the IFI micro by a big margin ><


 

 Your assessment is accurate with iFi micro, but on the other hand; it handles busy music better with head-pounding bass. I love it has RCA outputs and different USB connection.  So it is not totally trash.


----------



## Dithyrambes

For busy music, I just use the GO v2+ Infinity....which sounds better than the IFI in all regards..and is more resolving....esp in bass. I use it balanced out to the CDM and the bass is very strong and handles busy music very very effortlessly.


----------



## Seamaster

Dithyrambes,
  
 Your Mullard CV3986 pair turned out awesome, and I inspected all the solder joints with scope. I bought the finest solder iron tip I can get for this kind of job and the efforts really paid off. Also I used the Mundorf Supreme silver gold solder that content as much as 9.5% silver, so it will never look as shinny as lead solder, just let you know. It is THE best solder, bar none, but very difficult to work with especially the contact surface is so small on this project. Your pair sound dam great from the start! Still need some burn in to develop bass and open up a little bit. I am listening to them right now, need some cognac.....


----------



## boomtube

Ok, WOW! I got a pair of Mullard CV3986 tubes from Seamaster. They've warmed up now for about an hour...far superior to the stock tubes. Very 3D/holographic sound, much cleaner and bass is deeper. 
  
 Just some initial impressions...WAY better than the stock 6111 tubes. I'll chime back in a week or so. Very pleased with these tubes!


----------



## Dithyrambes

Now I am waiting for my CV3986 tubes Lol


----------



## Seamaster

boomtube said:


> Ok, WOW! I got a pair of Mullard CV3986 tubes from Seamaster. They've warmed up now for about an hour...far superior to the stock tubes. Very 3D/holographic sound, much cleaner and bass is deeper.
> 
> Just some initial impressions...WAY better than the stock 6111 tubes. I'll chime back in a week or so. Very pleased with these tubes!


 

 I am glad you enjoy them like I did, that said, the stock tube did not do CDM's justice!


----------



## bflat

Quick update - After burning in the generic 6021 for the same amount of time as the Mullard 6021, I honestly can't tell the difference between the 2. It's difficult to A/B with just one CDM in hand so everything is by memory and if there are differences, my memory and hearing are not good enough to detect. I am willing to bet though that the generic 6021 are Mullards because they visually look identical and the date codes are very similar formats.
  
 Which ones should you buy? The Mullard 6021 are tested matched pairs for $40-$50 so those will give you the longest life. The generic 6021 pairs for $20 are not tested or matched so may potentially have a shorter life. Having said that, mini tubes tend to last around 10K hours so should last a very long time.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Quick update - After burning in the generic 6021 for the same amount of time as the Mullard 6021, I honestly can't tell the difference between the 2. It's difficult to A/B with just one CDM in hand so everything is by memory and if there are differences, my memory and hearing are not good enough to detect. I am willing to bet though that the generic 6021 are Mullards because they visually look identical and the date codes are very similar formats.
> 
> Which ones should you buy? The Mullard 6021 are tested matched pairs for $40-$50 so those will give you the longest life. The generic 6021 pairs for $20 are not tested or matched so may potentially have a shorter life. Having said that, mini tubes tend to last around 10K hours so should last a very long time.


 

 Your impressions are right and let's quit call them "generic 6021", it is an insult to their fine sound quality. They are CV3986 and identical to Mullard 6021, perhaps even better because of the government contract. I can only detect very little differences between pairs with of course different hours on them, but I can't tell any differences within a pair. Those mini tubes were built in very hight tolerance, and I seriously doubt they need to be matched.


----------



## meomap

bflat said:


> Quick update - After burning in the generic 6021 for the same amount of time as the Mullard 6021, I honestly can't tell the difference between the 2. It's difficult to A/B with just one CDM in hand so everything is by memory and if there are differences, my memory and hearing are not good enough to detect. I am willing to bet though that the generic 6021 are Mullards because they visually look identical and the date codes are very similar formats.
> 
> Which ones should you buy? The Mullard 6021 are tested matched pairs for $40-$50 so those will give you the longest life. The generic 6021 pairs for $20 are not tested or matched so may potentially have a shorter life. Having said that, mini tubes tend to last around 10K hours so should last a very long time.


 
  
  
 Hi,
  
 generic 6021 in this case is GE 6021 or no name brand?
 I have a pair of GE6021= sounds the best from CV5 on top of stock, Mullard 6111. I save those GE 6021 tubes right now. I other brands bought from ALO and have not test it yet.
 Also, I have to ask owners bought CDM during preorder(delay) and Ken gave a pair to say sorry for the delay. Do those tubes look exactly the same as Mullard 6111? It has no label on the tubes and look identical to one another.
 One Mullard 6111 used in CV5 is dead within one month.


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Your impressions are right and let's quit call them "generic 6021", it is an insult to their fine sound quality. They are CV3986 and identical to Mullard 6021, perhaps even better because of the government contract. I can only detect very little differences between pairs with of course different hours on them, but I can't tell any differences within a pair. Those mini tubes were built in very hight tolerance, and I seriously doubt they need to be matched.


 
  
 LOL, agree!
  


meomap said:


> Hi,
> 
> generic 6021 in this case is GE 6021 or no name brand?
> I have a pair of GE6021= sounds the best from CV5 on top of stock, Mullard 6111. I save those GE 6021 tubes right now. I other brands bought from ALO and have not test it yet.
> ...


 
  
 The 6021 are the unmarked CV3986 sold by this eBay seller:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/6021-CV3986-ecc70-6n16b-Sub-Miniature-British-Tube-NOS-NIB-/291137480073?hash=item43c9256589:g:fEEAAOSwGvhUKres


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> LOL, agree!




People are so used to pay premium for anything audiophile now days, and refuse to believe there is actually a beauty queen in the trailer parks!


----------



## Seamaster

http://www.technicalaudio.com/pdf/Raytheon/Raytheon_Cathode_Subminiature_Tubes.pdf


----------



## Seamaster

qoute:

All the ones you list are quite nice..Pretty much the cream of the sub-mini triode crop.. I have used the 5703, 6021, and 5744 in my own designs, and have friends who have used the 6111 and 6112.. All quite nice. The mystery of course is the 6832, but I imagine it will be decent, and maybe very good.. FWIW Based on limited experience I think the 6021 and 6112 sound better than just about any garden variety 12AU7..


----------



## Seamaster

can anyone locate some special version of 6832 tubes?


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> can anyone locate some special version of 6832 tubes?


 

 If I read the spec correctly, those need 400 mA current so that may be too much for CDM.


----------



## mscott58

Talked to Ken about the 6832's and he said they should work, but might make the CDM even hotter than normal. Have a pair, just haven't tried them with the CDM yet. Cheers


----------



## meomap

mscott58 said:


> Talked to Ken about the 6832's and he said they should work, but might make the CDM even hotter than normal. Have a pair, just haven't tried them with the CDM yet. Cheers




Same here. Afraid to burn my palm if I put them in. Will test again in CV5.


----------



## Seamaster

mscott58 said:


> Talked to Ken about the 6832's and he said they should work, but might make the CDM even hotter than normal. Have a pair, just haven't tried them with the CDM yet. Cheers


 
  


meomap said:


> Same here. Afraid to burn my palm if I put them in. Will test again in CV5.


 

 What brand are they?


----------



## meomap

seamaster said:


> What brand are they?


 

 Millard 6832. It's in ALO website.


----------



## ChiAki

Hey guys, new to the CDM family here.
  
 One question: How does the CDM indicate how much battery it has left?
  
 I'm seeing an orange light. Will it change to indicate its battery life?


----------



## Dithyrambes

No that's just if it's on or not. Charging indictator is on the charger. Just let it go to green, theb if you use amp only count maybe 6 hrs.


----------



## ChiAki

dithyrambes said:


> No that's just if it's on or not. Charging indictator is on the charger. Just let it go to green, theb if you use amp only count maybe 6 hrs.


 
 I see... So we don't actually know how much juice it has left... Thx though.


----------



## boomtube

chiaki said:


> I see... So we don't actually know how much juice it has left... Thx though.


Change out those stock tubes w/some Mullard or Sonotone...you can't enjoy it's full potential with the stock tubes.


----------



## ChiAki

I've tried the Sonotone 5719, came out a bit looser in bass to me. Haven't tried the Mullard though. Heard it's hard to find.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Get the 6021s not the 6112. Read the thread few pages back. The generic 6021s that Seamaster found are mullard 6021s. They solve stock and your loose bass problem!


----------



## Seamaster

Ok I have discovered some Telefunken 5719. I bought 4 of them and in the process of testing them, they sound really good. But I can't AB test them against Mullard 6021 because my cable is being re-terminated to 2.5 balanced.  When I go back to get some more for everyone else, somebody on THIS FORUM cleaned them up! I mean he/she bought all the stocks, I don't know how many but more than 12 maybe.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Think B-flat bought some


----------



## bflat

dithyrambes said:


> Think B-flat bought some


 

 Yep. Got the single triode PCBs from ALO, but the tubes are still in transit.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Yep. Got the single triode PCBs from ALO, but the tubes are still in transit.


 

 Well, at least I know who to ask when needed, haha


----------



## Dithyrambes

Guys if you happen to have some spare telefunks, I would like to try as well. Just shoot me a pm and i will pay for the cost! Really enjoying the Mullards 6021. I think it really shows the dac potential....doesn't feel as flat as the sonotone and esp cymbal and drum hits have a lot more detail for me. Shinier timbre that I like as well.


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Well, at least I know who to ask when needed, haha


 

 LOL, I only purchased 4 as well. If the PCBs didn't cost $20 a pair, I would have gotten more.


----------



## Seamaster

dithyrambes said:


> Guys if you happen to have some spare telefunks, I would like to try as well. Just shoot me a pm and i will pay for the cost! Really enjoying the Mullards 6021. I think it really shows the dac potential....doesn't feel as flat as the sonotone and esp cymbal and drum hits have a lot more detail for me. Shinier timbre that I like as well.


 

 I bought 4, but fu*k up one pair, I have one pair left. Sorry bro.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

I must say, the turn this thread took lately impresses me. I really like what I'm reading, that passion for new tubes and DIYing... absolutely awesome. Looking forward to more finds and impressions.


----------



## Seamaster

Time to roll!


----------



## Dithyrambes

Lol how many different tubes did you buy?


----------



## Seamaster

dithyrambes said:


> Lol how many different tubes did you buy?


 

 One brand, three types: 5718, 5719, 6021, french made tubes. I suspect those tubes to be very musical or totally wast of money, ha!


----------



## Dithyrambes

what a brave soul.....all those expensive pcb boards ><.


----------



## Seamaster

dithyrambes said:


> what a brave soul.....all those expensive pcb boards ><.


 

 I came from this crazy group, that is why:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/600110/2359glenn-studio


----------



## Seamaster




----------



## Seamaster

ALO CDM Seamaster Edition





To prevent damage


----------



## Dithyrambes

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Seamaster

I am still testing the Telefunken, but hard to tell they are  or not better than Mullard 6021, unlike the eye-poping experience I had for Mullard Vs. stock. Those Telfunken sound warm, unlike typical German tubes, the same goes to Mullard 6021, they are so dynamic and explosive unlike typical British tubes.
  
  
 PS, love the sound of CDM now, much much better than my maxed out Woo Audio WA22 I had before, for 1/3 of the price (with tubes)! Again, salut to Ken and his team, CDM with right tubes is a bargain in today's audiophile market!
  
 New report, I just sold my HD800, now is enjoying a MassDrop TH-X00 Ebony, what a great match with CDM! Specially consider the MassDrop TH-X00 Ebony is only $499!


----------



## Seamaster

Mullard 6021 offer little more gain than Telefunken 5719, more dynamic. I am glad to repot the Mullard CV3986 is still the queen in my book. Telefunken 5719s are still excellent tubes that offer little more antique sound, yeah, that is funny because it is usually the other way around. The Telefunken is a better match with HD800 and Bayer T1. They both are excellent, if I did not listen to them side by side, I will be happy with both, but if I can have only one, Mullard CV3986 for now, the trailer park queen, she sounds beautiful with every note strikes my heart!
  
  
 Test equipment:
  
 Shure SE846
 HD800 late production with Norne Audio Draug 2 cable
 Massdrop TH-X00 Ebony (she is another trailer park queen)
  
 AntiCables 3.1 USB Cable (you owe yourself to try this one)


----------



## Seamaster

BTW CDM needs some break time between tube swap, it looks like there is some kind of protection circuit is active. Just replaced 5719 with 6021, the system went "safe mode" for a few then came back alive. I had this before.
  
 So, let the capacitors discharge before swap tubes.


----------



## Seamaster

Next, the French Beauties are coming......5719, 5719, 6021 by French government contract!


----------



## Seamaster

With Mullard CV3986, the thought of selling my McIntosh D150 is stuck in my head for good!


----------



## Dithyrambes

Nvm I have them Lol


----------



## Seamaster

dithyrambes said:


> Nvm I have them Lol


 

 That is why to stop calling my girl the "generic Mullard",  her name is Mullard CV3986.


----------



## benzfong

Hi anyone can help advise me about cdm on beyerdynamic t1?


----------



## Seamaster

benzfong said:


> Hi anyone can help advise me about cdm on beyerdynamic t1?


 

 I owned T-1 with WA22, it was a b*tch to drive to its full potential, my pot was at 3:00pm position. I highly doubt CDM will have enough juice for that, I could be wrong.


----------



## benzfong

I m looking for a portable dac/amp to used on my t1 when traveling. That why wondering if can handle t1 reasonably


----------



## Seamaster

Got those French beauties in the mail today, one pair of each type. Up on inspection, they are nicely made.


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Got those French beauties in the mail today, one pair of each type. Up on inspection, they are nicely made.


 
  
 Nice. Don't forget to use the green single triode PCB!
  
 I also learned one thing about soldering these - there is a small SMT capacitor on the edge of the PCB where you solder the pins. You have to make sure your soldering iron does not touch it when you solder the 2 pins that are really close to that capacitor. If you touch it, your soldering iron may lift it off the PCB. That happened to me and it was a real pain to solder that back on. Ended up using super glue to hold it down and solder the ends.
  
 My initial impression of the Tele 5719 are similar to Sonotone. The Telefunken has a little smoother treble than Sonotone, but not as much as the 6021. Mids are neutral and the sub bass is well extended like the Sonotones. However, there is "something" that gives a more euphonic sound that I don't remember with the Sonotones. I'll have to listen to the Sonotones again to make sure. Regardless, if you are looking for a neutral but dynamic type sound, I would recommend the Telefunken. Keep an eye on eBay for these.
  
 Note - I received 2 different kinds of Tele 5719. 3 of them looked identical with similar date codes. All 3 had the same double post to round getter and silver shields. 1 of the 4 had black shields and a really cool side mounted getter similar to RCA Clear Top 12AU7. Since I only have one, I tried it paired with the other type and the sound was really weird and out of balance so that tells me these are very different sounding tubes. I can't tell anything from the date code, but the side mounted getter version has oxidized leads that I had to clean up so I'm guessing this is much older than the 1982 date on the other 3. I am contacting the seller to see if they have more. Could be something really rare. Unfortunately this only gave me one pair of matched Tele since I only got 3 similar tubes.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Nice. Don't forget to use the green single triode PCB!
> 
> I also learned one thing about soldering these - there is a small SMT capacitor on the edge of the PCB where you solder the pins. You have to make sure your soldering iron does not touch it when you solder the 2 pins that are really close to that capacitor. If you touch it, your soldering iron may lift it off the PCB. That happened to me and it was a real pain to solder that back on. Ended up using super glue to hold it down and solder the ends.
> 
> ...


 

 Very nice!! Keep burn-in the Tel, they will change the sound little bit. I did not have problem maneuver around the small capacitor on the side because I am using the finest solder tip I can find. I always make sure using the tip touch (actually press against) the tube pin and PCB contact at the same time and also leave and make room (hole) for solder to flow in; at the same time, my the other hand kind "force" the solder in a little bit as quick as I can to assist the flow. I use the "press technique" to ensure the tube pins have direct contact with PCB contacts, not just a "solder contact". The Mundrof solder I am using has over 9% silver and very hard to use.


----------



## benzfong

Hi guys ,

Just bought my cdm. Very new green horn when come to head fi n tube. Seniors here hope you can guide me along when come to tube. 

I was told Millard 6112 sound great compare to stock. I m a fan for clarity n airy n spacious yet with a touch of stronger bass but I m not a bass head or treble head too. Anyone can advise ?


----------



## bflat

benzfong said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Just bought my cdm. Very new green horn when come to head fi n tube. Seniors here hope you can guide me along when come to tube.
> 
> I was told Millard 6112 sound great compare to stock. I m a fan for clarity n airy n spacious yet with a touch of stronger bass but I m not a bass head or treble head too. Anyone can advise ?


 

 Welcome and congrats! I would suggest you try the Sonotone 5719 and get those directly from ALO. Just remember there is a right and left tube and you must align those to the correct sockets or they will instantly burn out. Very nice bass extension and presence without sounding loose or woolly. Very sparkly highs.


----------



## Seamaster

benzfong said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Just bought my cdm. Very new green horn when come to head fi n tube. Seniors here hope you can guide me along when come to tube.
> 
> I was told Millard 6112 sound great compare to stock. I m a fan for clarity n airy n spacious yet with a touch of stronger bass but I m not a bass head or treble head too. Anyone can advise ?


 
 Sonotone 5719 is a good staring point, Mullard CV3986 for me. Yeah, the stock tube is trash.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Welcome and congrats! I would suggest you try the Sonotone 5719 and get those directly from ALO. Just remember there is a right and left tube and you must align those to the correct sockets or they will instantly burn out. Very nice bass extension and presence without sounding loose or woolly. Very sparkly highs.


 

 I can swap L and R all day never had an issue with my tubes, maybe you have a defective one.


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> I can swap L and R all day never had an issue with my tubes, maybe you have a defective one.


 

 Sonotones are single triode with the green PCB which are marked clearly marked L and R. Dual triode black PCB can go on either side since only one of the 2 triodes are used per tube.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Sonotones are single triode with the green PCB which are marked clearly marked L and R. Dual triode black PCB can go on either side since only one of the 2 triodes are used per tube.


 

 Ok, you are right


----------



## bflat

Interesting. Just checking ALO stock. They have 2 new tubes for CDM:
  
 Raytheon 6832 - $49 a pair (similar to Mullard 6112 according to Ken)
 Sylvania 6BF7 = $79 a pair, described as pronounced bass
  
 Seems Sonotones are sold out unfortunately.
  
 I think I will pass on these. 6832 is interesting but the 100 mA of extra current will really make things hot. I definitely don't need to add any more low end to my setup with the 6BF7. However if either of these are what others are looking for, I would buy ASAP as they tend to be in low quantities and sell out without any idea of future stock.


----------



## Seamaster

bflat said:


> Interesting. Just checking ALO stock. They have 2 new tubes for CDM:
> 
> Raytheon 6832 - $49 a pair (similar to Mullard 6112 according to Ken)
> Sylvania 6BF7 = $79 a pair, described as pronounced bass
> ...


 
  
 Have you tried the Mullard 6021/CV3986?


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> Have you tried the Mullard 6021/CV3986?


 

 yep with impressions a couple pages back. Good pairing with TH900, but a little too thick in the mids on my Laylas. Got an AK380 CU recently and that balanced out to CDM balanced in with Tele 5719 tubes is darn near perfect for the Laylas imho. Incredible extension low and high, neutral mids and great soundstage and imaging. Hard to even think about the TH900 right now.
  
 If you don't want your Tele 5719, I would totally trade for the CV3986 since I got multiple pairs of those.


----------



## Seamaster

Made a pair of Frenchy Thomason 5718 tubes today, they sure sound very different from the Mullard CV3986, but man they are nice from the first min! I just dropped them in when I am writing this. Now, it puzzles me why Ken chose the stock tube? So far, any of the tubes I tried are so much better than the stock tubes.


----------



## boomtube

seamaster said:


> Made a pair of Frenchy Thomason 5718 tubes today, they sure sound very different from the Mullard CV3986, but man they are nice from the first min! I just dropped them in when I am writing this. Now, it puzzles me why Ken chose the stock tube? So far, any of the tubes I tried are so much better than the stock tubes.


 
 What is the difference in sound between the Mullard's and these?


----------



## Seamaster

I almost maxed out my solder with the Mundorf Silver Gold solder, get it hot and make it quick


----------



## Seamaster

boomtube said:


> What is the difference in sound between the Mullard's and these?


 

 The Frenchy are not settle yet, too early to make any call now, but they are VERY promising, kind of airy with long decays, the Frenchy love piano. Those European tubes are all very nice.


----------



## benzfong

bflat said:


> Welcome and congrats! I would suggest you try the Sonotone 5719 and get those directly from ALO. Just remember there is a right and left tube and you must align those to the correct sockets or they will instantly burn out. Very nice bass extension and presence without sounding loose or woolly. Very sparkly highs.




Will the bass be loose ? I review review say the bass is a bit loose


----------



## benzfong

seamaster said:


> Sonotone 5719 is a good staring point, Mullard CV3986 for me. Yeah, the stock tube is trash.




How does the mullard 6112 n cv3986 difference ?


----------



## Seamaster

benzfong said:


> How does the mullard 6112 n cv3986 difference ?


 

 I don't know, I never had 6112, but CV3986 is a military type, which is should be better than plain Jane civilian tubes.


----------



## Seamaster

Ok, in the terms of headphone, FOR NOW, if the Thomason 5718 sound like HD600, then the Mullard CV3986 represent HD650. The Thomason 5718 are fast tubes.
  
 BTW, I dont mean they sound like HD600 and HD650, I just using those two headphones for their strengths and weaknesses and sound signature in relative terms.


----------



## benzfong

How does sylvania 6bf7 sound like ? Raytheon 6832 sound ?compare to mullard 6112 or sonotone 5719?


----------



## bflat

benzfong said:


> Will the bass be loose ? I review review say the bass is a bit loose


 

 Listening to the Sonotones with my Laylas, I say the bass is tight with no looseness.


----------



## Dithyrambes

the bass isn't loose. It just goes deeper and its better layered and has bloom....which is very nice to hear. the impact is still really quite visceral.


----------



## Seamaster

Ok, I have those Thomson 5718 long enough to make a judgment now. First of all, they are much better tubes than the stock tubes. They are very airy and transparent with great extension on both end. Piano sounds the best even better than Mullard Cv3986 with these tubes but bass fall 15 ~20% short compare to Mullard CV3986 (still more bass than stock tunes). They are less warm than both stock and Mullard tubes, but still have tube sound, no doubt. They are VERY fast tube and effortless. Over all, they are not as bold as Mullard CV3986, but very lively and airy tunes. Vocals not thin by any mean, just correct, BTW.


----------



## kikouyou

This Thomson tube is on the Cypher Trio too and my perception of the sound is close to your's. Very good tube all around but a little short on the bass also, this is very tiny. If this amp noise floor was not so high, I would not have purchased the CV5 which is the direct competitor of the Cypher trio. The CV5 has also the delayed start which is cruelly missing on the CDM (need to unplug before turning on or off).


----------



## bflat

kikouyou said:


> This Thomson tube is on the Cypher Trio too and my perception of the sound is close to your's. Very good tube all around but a little short on the bass also, this is very tiny. If this amp noise floor was not so high, I would not have purchased the CV5 which is the direct competitor of the Cypher trio. The CV5 has also the delayed start which is cruelly missing on the CDM (need to unplug before turning on or off).


 

 The tube is similar but not the same - Trio uses a 6111 dual triode while @Seamaster tested 5718 and 19 single triodes. Also on Trio, you can't roll tubes unless you solder directly onto the PCB.


----------



## kikouyou

bflat said:


> The tube is similar but not the same - Trio uses a 6111 dual triode while @Seamaster tested 5718 and 19 single triodes. Also on Trio, you can't roll tubes unless you solder directly onto the PCB.


 

 Correct, thanks for rectifying!


----------



## benzfong

Seamaster you have any extra mullard cv 3986 with pcb to let go n share with me ? If have let me know the price ?


----------



## Dithyrambes

Anyone get a 6BF7 Green tube from ALO?


----------



## benzfong

Hi guys ,

Since I m very new to cdm. So any think I need to know or pay attention to about cdm? 

So any comment headphone t1 n lcd Xc on cdm ? I was told cdm less 1 ohm can't power lcd xc to it potential. Not good for planar headphone but better for dynamic headphone. Something need more current not power. I m quite confuse about it till now. Power is volt n current is W(ohm) ?


----------



## Dithyrambes

LCD XC is fine. If you want more juice just get a balanced cable for it. It can drive a He 1000 so its fine. That being said, yes upgrade from stock tubes. I have to say I'm not fond of the Mullard 6021s. On initial listen it sounds very wow and punchy, but it sounds slightly cheap to me after a prolonged listening and the bass doesn't go as low as the sonotones. I think sonotones for me are the reference tubes. I ordered a 6BF7 Green tube, so I'm interested to see how that works out. Its very expensive, so lets hope its good ><.


----------



## benzfong

dithyrambes said:


> LCD XC is fine. If you want more juice just get a balanced cable for it. It can drive a He 1000 so its fine. That being said, yes upgrade from stock tubes. I have to say I'm not fond of the Mullard 6021s. On initial listen it sounds very wow and punchy, but it sounds slightly cheap to me after a prolonged listening and the bass doesn't go as low as the sonotones. I think sonotones for me are the reference tubes. I ordered a 6BF7 Green tube, so I'm interested to see how that works out. Its very expensive, so lets hope its good ><.





Hi ,

Currently I m using the stock tube 6111. I m a bit lost what tube to buy. I heard mullard 6112 is nice n cv 3986. But I can't find mullard 6112. So see you anyone here can help n advise. Is it true Raytheon 6832 is similar to mullard 6112 ?


----------



## Dithyrambes

Basically most upgrade tubes are now unicorn Lol ><.


----------



## Seamaster

benzfong said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Since I m very new to cdm. So any think I need to know or pay attention to about cdm?
> 
> So any comment headphone t1 n lcd Xc on cdm ? I was told cdm less 1 ohm can't power lcd xc to it potential. Not good for planar headphone but better for dynamic headphone. Something need more current not power. I m quite confuse about it till now. Power is volt n current is W(ohm) ?


 

 Ohm is resistance, less Ohm is less resistance; as the result, more dynamic but also more SS sounding. With more resistance will sound more romantic. If you talk about current in HP, it is more about amperage.


----------



## Seamaster

benzfong said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Currently I m using the stock tube 6111. I m a bit lost what tube to buy. I heard mullard 6112 is nice n cv 3986. But I can't find mullard 6112. So see you anyone here can help n advise. Is it true Raytheon 6832 is similar to mullard 6112 ?


 

 It all comes down to what kind of sound signature are you looking for? and what HP do you have. I do not get it why people are looking for Mullard 6112 so hard with CV3986 are plentiful at very good price. CV types are military contracted tubes, in any case, they are better than plain jean civilian type!


----------



## benzfong

seamaster said:


> It all comes down to what kind of sound signature are you looking for? and what HP do you have. I do not get it why people are looking for Mullard 6112 so hard with CV3986 are plentiful at very good price. CV types are military contracted tubes, in any case, they are better than plain jean civilian type!




Anyone else try cv3986 ? Comments ?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

benzfong said:


> Anyone else try cv3986 ? Comments ?


 
 got mine today... first impression is good. (AK380 - CDM - K10C, fully balanced)
 they're more precise and layered in my opinion compared to Sonotone's. 
 instrumental separation and imaging are top! 
 mids are very well rendered, full body. 
 Sonotone's reach deeper though.


----------



## xxx1313

Seamaster soldered some CV3986 tubes for me. @Seamaster, many for your effort and great work!Quote: 





benzfong said:


> Anyone else try cv3986 ? Comments ?


 
  
 Seamaster soldered some CV3986 tubes for me, many thanks Griffin for your effort and great work!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I can comment only on the amp section of the CDM, because I use the AK380Cu as DAC. After 12-14 hours of burn in, I feel it is time to report some individual impressions. The general characteristic of the CV3986 is quite similar to the stock tubes, but they are much better than stock tubes in every respect. Both ends of the frequency response are well extended. Bass is very punchy and dynamic, mids are a bit recessed but very clean. Treble is definitely without roll-off, crystal clear, maybe with a slight tendency to a kind of "metallic" sound. They are very forward sounding, nevertheless the soundstage is quite impressive. Its size is not huge, but rather deep and 3D-like, nice! In my opinion these are the best tubes I tried with the CDM. They sound very well with both HE1K (V1) and HD800S.
  
 The Sonotones are a different animal, with slightly deeper but less punchy bass, less engaging, more laid-back. Both Mullard 6021 (CV3986) and Sonotone 5719 are much better than the stock tubes.
  
 NOW I can finally understand why the CDM is regarded as one of the absolute best portable amps.


----------



## benzfong

Anyone used the iPhone music player apps call kaisertone. I try to connect it with cdm for a dsd failed but no successful. Only can pcm. Strange? Thought can sippport dsd. Any advise ? Any comment on this apps n the compatibility with cdm? 

N guys who advise me about the tube. Thank you. Now I m less confuse. But pls do advise me more on the tube.


----------



## bflat

benzfong said:


> Anyone used the iPhone music player apps call kaisertone. I try to connect it with cdm for a dsd failed but no successful. Only can pcm. Strange? Thought can sippport dsd. Any advise ? Any comment on this apps n the compatibility with cdm?
> 
> N guys who advise me about the tube. Thank you. Now I m less confuse. But pls do advise me more on the tube.


 

 I never got DSD to work either. Tried Onkyo and iAudiogate apps on an iPhone 6 and 7 unsuccessfully. Only worked on my Mac with the DSD driver. CDM is the only DAC I've had that required a DSD driver in Mac OS.


----------



## kikouyou

bflat said:


> I never got DSD to work either. Tried Onkyo and iAudiogate apps on an iPhone 6 and 7 unsuccessfully. Only worked on my Mac with the DSD driver. CDM is the only DAC I've had that required a DSD driver in Mac OS.


 

 DSD only works on windows with a special driver.


----------



## Seamaster

xxx1313 said:


> Seamaster soldered some CV3986 tubes for me, many thanks Griffin for your effort and great work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Any time


----------



## Seamaster

WayneWoondirts and xxx1313,
  
 Just curious, how does CDM's DAC compare to AK380's DAC (or other DAC) after rolled the CV3986? I have a McIntosh D150, well, CDM's DAC is not at same level as D150 but pretty close. D150 has better soundstage but the HP AMP section of CDM is way better than D150's
  
  
 Just to point out in order to use CDM as a DAC in my system, a 3.5mm to RCA cable is required, which is often the bottle neck of using the CDM as a stand alone DAC. I had mine custom made by Anticables, the best cable of this type IMHO.


----------



## benzfong

I think must ask alo Ken why apps player can't used dsd in cdm .....


----------



## bflat

seamaster said:


> WayneWoondirts and xxx1313,
> 
> Just curious, how does CDM's DAC compare to AK380's DAC (or other DAC) after rolled the CV3986? I have a McIntosh D150, well, CDM's DAC is not at same level as D150 but pretty close. D150 has better soundstage but the HP AMP section of CDM is way better than D150's
> 
> ...


 

 AK380 using balanced out to balanced in to CDM is an awesome combo. The dual AKM4490 DACs are very resolving yet more analog sounding than digital. Soundstage is excellent. Compared to the CDM DAC, the AK380 extends more in the highs and lows with better micro details everywhere. CDM DAC is a very organic, analog sound, but in my opinion the AK380 maintains that character but is technically superior in every aspect. I've only tried it with the copper AK380 so not sure if that makes any difference over a standard AK380.


----------



## xxx1313

seamaster said:


> WayneWoondirts and xxx1313,
> 
> Just curious, how does CDM's DAC compare to AK380's DAC (or other DAC) after rolled the CV3986? I have a McIntosh D150, well, CDM's DAC is not at same level as D150 but pretty close. D150 has better soundstage but the HP AMP section of CDM is way better than D150's
> 
> Just to point out in order to use CDM as a DAC in my system, a 3.5mm to RCA cable is required, which is often the bottle neck of using the CDM as a stand alone DAC. I had mine custom made by Anticables, the best cable of this type IMHO.


 
  
 Well, the comparison with AK380Cu + Cu amp is not really fair for several reasons. I only have a computer source for CDM to try its DAC section via USB, and unfortunately I know (and had to find out the hard way) how bad computer sources are for high end audio.  Moreover, I do not have a good USB cable available and I also had to use an USB adapter, which also does not fit very well into the USB port of the CDM. This will certainly degrade the sound quality to some extent.
  
 Originally, I started with Computer audio. At that time I used a "normal" Win7 notebook as audio source, but with optimised software for computer audio. I had an Auralic Vega DAC, a Violectric V281 amplifier, high end XLR silver cables, a good USB cable, USB Regen Amber and a reclocker for 1000 Euros between notebook and DAC. One day a friend showed up with his AK240 and we tried it as transport in my setup. To keep the long story short: AK240 connected with toslink to the DAC simply blew away my "optimised" computer setup. Later I got the AK380Cu (with Cu amp), which was not only better but also cheaper than AK240 + Auralic Vega + XLR cable + Vio V281. I immediately sold all my desktop gear.
  
 Now, I compared the CDM and AK380Cu with HD800S. In my opinions, HD800S had good synergies with the amp section of the CDM and with the CV3986 tubes. So the CDM steps into the ring in tag team with a bad audio source against one of absolute best transport/DAC/amp combinations you can get for about 5k USD/Euros. To be honest, it is no contest. When I listen only to the CDM (DAC + amp section), I like its sound. It sounds warm and lush (not too dark, just right), the base is surprisingly clean, soundstage is large and spacious, but you immediately hear a lack of punch (yes, even with CV3986!). Nevertheless, it sounds lovely. Ín comparison to the AK380Cu, the AK380Cu clearly wins. It offers a slightly smaller soundstage, but better separation, much more punch and much better dynamics, extremely clear sound with more details, slightly brighter than CDM but not too bright for my taste. I know that a good part of this difference in sound quality is because of the bad quality of the computer source used. So take my impressions with a grain of salt. I think the DAC section of the CDM is ok, but its amp section is clearly better with the right tubes.


----------



## Seamaster

Thanks guys for the write-up. I just sold my HD800 but using SE846 and Massdrop TH-X00 Ebony for now. Those two are little different animals than HD800, especially with SE846, I would get bass headache sometime from the bass impact. I guess it al depends on the setup. Getting an AK380Cu  is very tempting indeed!


----------



## benzfong

benzfong said:


> I think must ask alo Ken why apps player can't used dsd in cdm .....




So I guess at the moment dsd songs are restricted to computer n mac only right ? Apps on iPhone can't play dsd on cdm ?

Anyone used kaisertone player in iPhone ? Any comments ? Which player apps in iPhone is good ?


----------



## benzfong

Hi guys , anyone familiar with Tidal apps in iPhone ? I just try subscripted the hifi service of Tidal. But why my cdm indication is still red light ?

Is so hard to find hi res mandarin songs. Anyone know where to find ? It's much easier to find English hi res .....


----------



## cbridgeford

benzfong said:


> So I guess at the moment dsd songs are restricted to computer n mac only right ? Apps on iPhone can't play dsd on cdm ?
> 
> Anyone used kaisertone player in iPhone ? Any comments ? Which player apps in iPhone is good ?


 

 Yes.  I use Kaisertone.  Actually it is the only music app I use on the iPhone.  It recognizes both the Mojo and the CDM easily via the CCK.  Like some others, the only issue I have had is when I had a bad CCK.  I am not say it is the best or anything like that.  But it works well for me.  I have about 200gb of mixed and hi-res and CD quality files.  It has good EQ tools for those who like to use them. I also like that I can use Airdrop to add tracks to it.
  
 Kaisertone plays DSD files to the CDM.  I don't think it is exactly native DSD, I think it is DSD over PCM, but I don't pay too much attention to that.


----------



## benzfong

cbridgeford said:


> Yes.  I use Kaisertone.  Actually it is the only music app I use on the iPhone.  It recognizes both the Mojo and the CDM easily via the CCK.  Like some others, the only issue I have had is when I had a bad CCK.  I am not say it is the best or anything like that.  But it works well for me.  I have about 200gb of mixed and hi-res and CD quality files.  It has good EQ tools for those who like to use them. I also like that I can use Airdrop to add tracks to it.
> 
> Kaisertone plays DSD files to the CDM.  I don't think it is exactly native DSD, I think it is DSD over PCM, but I don't pay too much attention to that.




Yes ,I notice it. Kaisertone play dsd over pcm. I can't manage make it play native. Even I manage to make cdm recognize a dsd file ( white light ) , it just silent ....


----------



## boomtube

what size is the DC jack on the CDM charger?


----------



## Wuthoqquan

I've stumbled into this 6021 tube, which the logo RT suggests should be by the French manufacturer "Société La Radiotechnique"... are any additional infos available? I couldn't find anything online!


----------



## Seamaster

It is hard to tell from the picture, my "guess" is Thomson 6021. Thomson made very nice tubes BTW.


----------



## Wuthoqquan

seamaster said:


> It is hard to tell from the picture, my "guess" is Thomson 6021. Thomson made very nice tubes BTW.


 
 It could well be a precursor of the Thomson 6021! I'm now sure the manufacturer is the French "Société La Radiotechnique".
 I shall buy some PCB's and test it in my CV5...


----------



## Seamaster

wuthoqquan said:


> It could well be a precursor of the Thomson 6021! I'm now sure the manufacturer is the French "Société La Radiotechnique".
> I shall buy some PCB's and test it in my CV5...




I have a pair s well, but i have not had time to solder them up and test yet. Mine have different plate design, they are black and one side the getter post side of the plates have a ladder type stamping on the metal plates


----------



## Wuthoqquan

seamaster said:


> Mine have different plate design, they are black and one side the getter post side of the plates have a ladder type stamping on the metal plates




Interesting! Would post a picture of yours when you have the chance? Thanks!


----------



## Seamaster




----------



## benzfong

So anyone here got extra tube to let go n share with me ? I m looking for tube other than the standard tube 6111 coming with cdm. Please contact me by message. Thks.


----------



## benzfong

Any comments on the Ray 3863 for cdm ? Currently selling in alo site ? Is it true is hotter ? How the sound like compare to 6111? Still questing for a good pair of tube to replace the standard one. Anyone can help this green horn?

P.S So please excuse me if I ask too much questions n been cautious.... no offense and speacial thanks to seamaster for been very patient to me since we are total stranger n you are willing to help.


----------



## bflat

benzfong said:


> Any comments on the Ray 3863 for cdm ? Currently selling in alo site ? Is it true is hotter ? How the sound like compare to 6111? Still questing for a good pair of tube to replace the standard one. Anyone can help this green horn?
> 
> P.S So please excuse me if I ask too much questions n been cautious.... no offense and speacial thanks to seamaster for been very patient to me since we are total stranger n you are willing to help.


 

 I'm putting some 6832 together in the next couple days and will report back.


----------



## benzfong

bflat said:


> I'm putting some 6832 together in the next couple days and will report back.




Hi bflat ,

Thks n appreciated. If you know anyone selling cdm tube do let me know.


----------



## audionewbi

I do hope the future of campfire audio (or ALO) has  revised CDM just as a pure amp using with the new sony 4.4mm jack. As much as I enjoy the sound of CDM each time I just happen to wish that I did not have a DAC section and instead a larger battery.
  
 The new Korg NuTube offers the potential of tube sound with amazingly large battery life due to low demand of them but I guess no one really knows how it sounds compared to the old military grade tubes.


----------



## cj3209

audionewbi said:


> I do hope the future of campfire audio (or ALO) has  revised CDM just as a pure amp using with the new sony 4.4mm jack. As much as I enjoy the sound of CDM each time I just happen to wish that I did not have a DAC section and instead a larger battery.


 
  
 Why not just get the ALO Continental V5?  I haven't heard it but it's supposed to be like the CDM without the DAC.
  
 I don't have a problem with the CDM's DAC - it mates very well with my Ether C Flows and Angies.
  
 My only wish list for the CDM is that the size could be a bit more 'portable' and better battery life.  Don't particularly care about the latest and greatest DAC.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## audionewbi

cj3209 said:


> Why not just get the ALO Continental V5?  I haven't heard it but it's supposed to be like the CDM without the DAC.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the CDM's DAC - it mates very well with my Ether C Flows and Angies.
> 
> ...



I am cheering for the new tube amp design and I do like to have the balance option.


----------



## xxx1313

I am just listening to my CDM with Sylvania 6BF7 tubes:
 https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/6bf7-green-tube-for-cdm/
  
 My impressions: Slightly pronounced bass and presence area, though still quite balanced sound (with AK380Cu as DAC and balanced silver cable) . Good punch, bass goes deep and is tight enough, very good staging, good quality over the whole frequency spectrum, without listening fatigue even though they are quite dynamic. They Sylvania 6BF7 offer a great sound without any weakness. I really like them with my HD800S and even more with the HE-1000. These tubes could only be too dark in a setup with treble-shy headphones. They provide the sound that I hoped to get with the Sonotones!​ I am quite surprised, how much I prefer them over the Sonotones.
  
 The Sylvania 6BF7 are quite different from the Mullard 6021 tubes, which are also great in their own way. The Mullards are even more punchy, more forward, but a bit fatiguing with some tracks. Great tubes, but better suited for headphones with less treble emphasis than HEK (with silver cables) and HD800(S).
  
 After trying some really good tubes, I appreciate the sound of the CDM more and more. I never had the chance to try the famous Mullard 6112 tubes, but I suppose that the Sylvania 6BF7​ could even be better - at least in my setup.


----------



## meomap

xxx1313 said:


> I am just listening to my CDM with Sylvania 6BF7 tubes:
> https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/6bf7-green-tube-for-cdm/
> 
> My impressions: Slightly pronounced bass and presence area, though still quite balanced sound (with AK380Cu as DAC and balanced silver cable) . Good punch, bass goes deep and is tight enough, very good staging, good quality over the whole frequency spectrum, without listening fatigue even though they are quite dynamic. They Sylvania 6BF7 offer a great sound without any weakness. I really like them with my HD800S and even more with the HE-1000. These tubes could only be too dark in a setup with treble-shy headphones. They provide the sound that I hoped to get with the Sonotones!​ I am quite surprised, how much I prefer them over the Sonotones.
> ...




Try the Gold version yet?


----------



## benzfong

Thks for sharing your impression with some of the tubes. Still waiting for "someone" here to sell me a pair of good tube. N waiting for bflat to tell us his impression of Ray 6832. If I didn't manage to find any good tube here , then no choice have to get what Alo can offer now .....


----------



## xxx1313

meomap said:


> Try the Gold version yet?


 

 ​Sorry, I provided the wrong link. I have the GOLD Version, not the green one. Now, after a few more hours, the bass comes out even more. This is a tube for bassheads, but in my setup still neutral enough to enjoy. Mids and treble are good too.


----------



## meomap

xxx1313 said:


> ​Sorry, I provided the wrong link. I have the GOLD Version, not the green one. Now, after a few more hours, the bass comes out even more. This is a tube for bassheads, but in my setup still neutral enough to enjoy. Mids and treble are good too.




U have Green version yet?
Plugged one Gold in my CV5 now. Have not try with my CDM yet.


----------



## xxx1313

meomap said:


> U have Green version yet?
> Plugged one Gold in my CV5 now. Have not try with my CDM yet.


 

 ​No, I only have the gold version. How do you like it with the CV5, compared to other tubes?


----------



## meomap

xxx1313 said:


> ​No, I only have the gold version. How do you like it with the CV5, compared to other tubes?




More bass than stock tube. Somehow, I preferred GE 6021 over all of these.
I don't have Ray 6112.
I bought Salvia 6021 but did not try it yet.


----------



## benzfong

Attention to SEAMASTER ,

How are you ? No response from you ? Still upset or angry with what I ask ? I hope you don't get offended by my innocent question. 大人有大量，不记小人过。问错话。：）

Hi guys , anyone can comment about the stock tube compare to Sonotone 5719 ? Thks.


----------



## Ike1985

I just got the CDM for pairing with my Mojo.  I had previously reviewed a demo and now I own it. My setup:
  
 (S7E running UAPP(bitperfect)/Bandcamp --> Mojo Analog out --> CDM Amp only mode --> A12 CIEMs w/UE Buffer Jack Impedance Adapter) (I also use MacbookPro + Mojo + CDM + A12)
  
 sounds glorious.  Really brings Mojo to life up and down the spectrum and highlights detail.  I actually hear far more detail than I do with Mojo alone, chock it up to veiled A12 CIEMs combined with laid back neutral Mojo.  Now I've got the detail of Mojo combined with spacious thick dynamism. A few questions...
  
 1. Should I get a balanced cable for my A12's since the CDM is said to have a better balanced output than unbalance and if you had any suggestions? I'll be using the cable with Zeus XRA and A12 of course.
  
 2. It didn't include a charger (guy forgot to send it) Is it ok to use any charger that will fit and is less than or equal to the 12.6V/1.5A?
  
 3. Any other cables I should consider to get that last 5%? 
  
 I love Chord DAC's combined with ALO Amps!!
  
 The black Micro-usb would go to my S7E but I had to use it to take the pic.


----------



## meomap

ike1985 said:


> I just got the CDM for pairing with my Mojo.  I had previously reviewed a demo and now I own it. My setup:
> 
> (S7E running UAPP(bitperfect)/Bandcamp --> Mojo Analog out --> CDM Amp only mode --> A12 CIEMs w/UE Buffer Jack Impedance Adapter) (I also use MacbookPro + Mojo + CDM + A12)
> 
> ...




For me, I ordered DHC Molecule SP3 Silver Litz 8 braided with 2.5 mm balanced to use for my k10c. Kind of very expensive cable though.


----------



## meomap

ike1985 said:


> I just got the CDM for pairing with my Mojo.  I had previously reviewed a demo and now I own it. My setup:
> 
> (S7E running UAPP(bitperfect)/Bandcamp --> Mojo Analog out --> CDM Amp only mode --> A12 CIEMs w/UE Buffer Jack Impedance Adapter) (I also use MacbookPro + Mojo + CDM + A12)
> 
> ...




Also, it's time to spend $ for tubes rolling.


----------



## Ike1985

Here are the chargers I found in storage, I guess I'll use the one closest to the 12.6V/1.5A rating...

Sony 9.5V/1.2A
Bose 12V/1.2A
Generic 5VDC/1.5A


----------



## Ike1985

meomap said:


> Also, it's time to spend $ for tubes rolling.




But don't you have to soder to do all that, I know he's got some quick disconnect system but not sure how it works.


----------



## boomtube

ike1985 said:


> I just got the CDM for pairing with my Mojo.  I had previously reviewed a demo and now I own it. My setup:
> 
> (S7E running UAPP(bitperfect)/Bandcamp --> Mojo Analog out --> CDM Amp only mode --> A12 CIEMs w/UE Buffer Jack Impedance Adapter) (I also use MacbookPro + Mojo + CDM + A12)
> 
> ...


 
 DUDE! You gotta get some Mullard 6021 in that there CDM. It's like night and day, the improvement over the stock tubes.


----------



## meomap

ike1985 said:


> But don't you have to soder to do all that, I know he's got some quick disconnect system but not sure how it works.




If you buy from ALO then take it out and plug and play. Refer to the very beginning of this thread. There should be video from Kent.


----------



## warrior1975

I finally purchased one, after months of debating. Hopefully I like it, otherwise going on sale.


----------



## mscott58

ike1985 said:


> Here are the chargers I found in storage, I guess I'll use the one closest to the 12.6V/1.5A rating...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Good news is that the OEM chargers are available on ALOAudio.com for only $25. The charging light that shows the status of the recharge is also on the charger, not the CDM itself, so that's another reason to get the stock charger from ALO. Cheers 

https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/continental-dual-mono-charger/


----------



## Ike1985

mscott58 said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the chargers I found in storage, I guess I'll use the one closest to the 12.6V/1.5A rating...
> ...


 
  
 Cool thanks guys! I had a major scare just now.  I plugged in the charger I found which is below the V/A rating of the official one.  First I plugged it into the surge protector and then I went ot plug it into the CDM. I heard a POP and smelled something burning.  My heart sank.  I just got this miracle amp....     ;_;   upon further examination the smell was coming from the charger not the ALO.  I hope everything is OK, it sounds immaculate like it did before the pop.  BTW, this is the greatest increase in sound quality I have ever heard from any device I've owned.  Incredible.


----------



## Ike1985

Got some pics of the guts, tell me if you guys see anything worrying..


----------



## bflat

ike1985 said:


> Got some pics of the guts, tell me if you guys see anything worrying..


 
  
 You should be fine. Generally, the battery side of the device determines how much and when to charge. Your charger couldn't safely produce the amount of current the battery asked for so it burned out. Definitely stick with the OEM charger.


----------



## Ike1985

Well when thr charger went pop, the cdm wasn't even on.


----------



## Ike1985

boomtube said:


> DUDE! You gotta get some Mullard 6021 in that there CDM. It's like night and day, the improvement over the stock tubes.




In what way? I dig the way it sounds now.


----------



## Ike1985

Nevermind


----------



## Ike1985

Is it ok to run the cdm after 30 min charging from dead battery while charging?

How long does it take to charge to full from empty?


----------



## bflat

ike1985 said:


> Is it ok to run the cdm after 30 min charging from dead battery while charging?
> 
> How long does it take to charge to full from empty?


 

 yes, it can charge and play at the same time. Not sure how long it takes since the only indication of full charge is when the LED on the charger turns green. It will take longer if playing while charging.


----------



## Ike1985

I'll give it 30 or so min of charging so I don't stress the batteries too much.


----------



## boomtube

ike1985 said:


> In what way? I dig the way it sounds now.


 
 Bass, soundstage...cleaner, stronger overall sound. Far superior to the stock tubes.


----------



## Seamaster

boomtube said:


> Bass, soundstage...cleaner, stronger overall sound. Far superior to the stock tubes.


 

 Same here. The Mullard CV3986 stayed in my amp after I tried quite a few different types.


----------



## bflat

Finally got around to assembling the Ratheon 6832 and burning in. I'll post some impressions soon but what is immediately noticeable is how much more heat these produce. I am using CDM in amp only mode and it feels hotter than DAC/Amp mode. Using my laser thermometer, there are spots that are over 44 deg C. This is almost 8 deg hotter than Sonotones. Speaking of which, ALO has them back in stock so I would advise any new CDM owners to buy a pair.
  
 Impressions on the 6832 and others
  
 Note - I only have one CDM so this is an imperfect setup and not anything close to A/B. I have to use my imperfect memory as I swap tubes. The only things that I keep constant is to listen to 12 reference tracks I know extremely well and note the volume position on the CDM to try to get a consistent listening level. I also compare a roughly the same time in the morning as hearing tends to change throughout the day.
  
 I will keep this pretty simple and basic as the differences are noticeable but not night and day. We are talking in single percentages here. I am also using Fostex TH900 which are highly resolving with a flat, almost recessed mids, and with strong sub bass extension, but no mid bass hump. DAC is a Teac UD503 balanced out to balanced in to CDM and the TH900 are also wired for balanced. Fully balanced end to end.
  
 Lows - Sonotones have the most sub-bass extension with tight response. The CV3986 falls just a bit short on sub bass extension and the response is a little more liquid. Telefunken 5719 are very similar to Sonotones, but a touch more liquid response. 6832 more similar to CV3986, but tight response like Sonotones.
  
 Mids - Sonotones are fairly neutral. CV3986 brings mids a little forward and adds a touch of warmth. Telefunken 5719 are similar to CV3986, but no added warmth. 6832 are also similar to CV3986 but maybe a touch more forward mids.
  
 Highs - Sonotones extend the most and brings highs forward. CV3986 don't extend as much as Sonotones and sound a little more laid back. Telefunken 5719 and 6832 extend more than CV3986 but less than Sonotones. They are also a little more laid back in comparison.
  
 My listening preference is neutral with a touch 3-6 dB of added sub bass with a little sparkle on the top end. I enjoy hearing details and separation at all frequencies. With that in mind my recommendations would be:
  
 Sonotones - if you like the stock sound of your headphones and simply want more extension on sub bass and upper treble.
  
 CV3986 - if you feel like your headphones are too analytical and cold, I would go with these. Less fatiguing highs.
  
 Telefunken - sort of moot since supply is extremely sporadic like Mullard 6112, but it's basically a slightly warmer version of Sonotones.
  
 6832 - I would rate this as the most versatile of all. It takes the best characteristics of the above, but just a little less of it. If you are a perfectionist, then definitely avoid LOL. I never listened to the stock tubes and don't even know where I placed them, but I'm guessing these are the least different to stock. I don't mean this in a negative way, but based on what others have noted on stock, I think these would be stock + a little extra while the others have more unique characteristics.
  
 I hope to eventually get some Mullard 6112 as I think those would go best with my TH900, but that's probably more to do with my OCD than really any meaningful difference. For now, I am deciding between the Telefunken and 6832. Really wish I could combine those 2 LOL.


----------



## Ike1985

bflat said:


> Finally got around to assembling the Ratheon 6832 and burning in. I'll post some impressions soon but what is immediately noticeable is how much more heat these produce. I am using CDM in amp only mode and it feels hotter than DAC/Amp mode. Using my laser thermometer, there are spots that are over 44 deg C. This is almost 8 deg hotter than Sonotones. Speaking of which, ALO has them back in stock so I would advise any new CDM owners to buy a pair.
> 
> Impressions on the 6832 and others
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't see all of these available on the alo website.  Cool to see how reasonably priced all the accessories are though: $20 battery pack, most tubes in the $20-$70 range.  Very nice.
  
 I will be getting the Empire Ears Zeus XRA soon, it's a neutralish monitor that many report eq'ing for more sub bass slam.  It has plenty of sparkle already.  I have the stock tubes now, I'm guessing the sonotones are what I need.  I love detail and my signature taste are pretty much in line with yours.


----------



## bflat

ike1985 said:


> I don't see all of these available on the alo website.  Cool to see how reasonably priced all the accessories are though: $20 battery pack, most tubes in the $20-$70 range.  Very nice.
> 
> I will be getting the Empire Ears Zeus XRA soon, it's a neutralish monitor that many report eq'ing for more sub bass slam.  It has plenty of sparkle already.  I have the stock tubes now, I'm guessing the sonotones are what I need.  I love detail and my signature taste are pretty much in line with yours.


 

 If you're handy with a soldering iron, your tube rolling possibilities go up orders of magnitude. Look on eBay for the bare tubes and you can order the PCB adapters for $20 per pair. I could have purchased the 6832 from ALO, but those tubes are pretty cheap - like $10 per pair so I just made my own. Plead do remember that the PCBs are different for single versus dual triodes and the singles have a left and right fit as well. The single triode PCB is marked clearly, but there is no key to the socket and you can connect a L PCB to a R connect and watch your tube go poof.


----------



## Malevolent

Hey all, I'm interested in getting a CDM, but I'm wondering if ALO has a new model in the works? I tried searching for this, but I couldn't find any information (which is probably a good thing). The CV5 isn't exactly a successor, so I'm a little hesitant to get the CDM if a version 2 is right around the corner. Any rumours about this?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## bflat

malevolent said:


> Hey all, I'm interested in getting a CDM, but I'm wondering if ALO has a new model in the works? I tried searching for this, but I couldn't find any information (which is probably a good thing). The CV5 isn't exactly a successor, so I'm a little hesitant to get the CDM if a version 2 is right around the corner. Any rumours about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

 Based on recent history and pure speculation:
  
 The earliest ALO would announce a new model would be at LA CanJam in April 2017. After that it would be a 3-9 month wait until you could purchase. You also risk some early adopter pains (build quality, DAC software driver etc.) that could lead to another 3-6 months after purchase to fully resolve.
  
 However, as you mentioned there are absolutely zero rumors or indications that a new model is coming. At the current price, the CDM isn't exactly a high volume seller. It also doesn't have any glaring flaws so I can't see ALO spending the time and R&D dollars for a newer version instead of focusing on new products.
  
 Of all of the audio things I've owned, the CDM is the one I least worry about a newer version coming out. But I also don't use the DAC section very much and that is most likely the one aspect of CDM that ALO would considering upgrading.
  
 There is only one thing that is currently "broken" on CDM. Nobody has been able to get DSD over DoP to work with iOS.


----------



## Ike1985

bflat said:


> If you're handy with a soldering iron, your tube rolling possibilities go up orders of magnitude. Look on eBay for the bare tubes and you can order the PCB adapters for $20 per pair. I could have purchased the 6832 from ALO, but those tubes are pretty cheap - like $10 per pair so I just made my own. Plead do remember that the PCBs are different for single versus dual triodes and the singles have a left and right fit as well. The single triode PCB is marked clearly, but there is no key to the socket and you can connect a L PCB to a R connect and watch your tube go poof.


 
  
 I appreciate the input but I'll stick with what ALO offers, I don't want to be sodering my CDM(my baby).  I'd be an amateur at best and $1500 Amps are not something to learn on.


----------



## Ike1985

malevolent said:


> Hey all, I'm interested in getting a CDM, but I'm wondering if ALO has a new model in the works? I tried searching for this, but I couldn't find any information (which is probably a good thing). The CV5 isn't exactly a successor, so I'm a little hesitant to get the CDM if a version 2 is right around the corner. Any rumours about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
  
 CDM is spectacular, you will not be disappointed or left wanting IMO.


----------



## Malevolent

bflat said:


> Based on recent history and pure speculation:
> 
> The earliest ALO would announce a new model would be at LA CanJam in April 2017. After that it would be a 3-9 month wait until you could purchase. You also risk some early adopter pains (build quality, DAC software driver etc.) that could lead to another 3-6 months after purchase to fully resolve.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you, that was helpful.
  
 Like you, I don't fancy its DAC section at all, and I intend to utilise the CDM solely as a portable (or transportable) amp. I love its sound, but I'm just afraid that ALO has a new flagship in the works. I don't exactly want to spend this much money on a product when a successor is just around the corner.
  
 Still, for what it is, the CDM is a magnificent amp, and a new model doesn't actually debase its qualities in any way. I might actually go for it; however, before doing so, a comparison with the CV5 is a must. Time to head down to my local store, but I'll keep my credit cards at home, for now.


----------



## Malevolent

ike1985 said:


> CDM is spectacular, you will not be disappointed or left wanting IMO.


 
  
 I agree. Purely as an amp, the CDM is fantastic. I'm a huge fan of ALO's products, and I find the CDM head and shoulders above most of its competition.


----------



## Wuthoqquan

malevolent said:


> I might actually go for it; however, before doing so, a comparison with the CV5 is a must. Time to head down to my local store, but I'll keep my credit cards at home, for now.




You might have found the right answer to your doubts already... and with just two letters and one digit! The CV5 is a great amp!
If an integrated DAC and a balanced output are not in your list of essential requirements, the CV5 could actually fit the bill quite nicely, if not perfectly!

You may wish to head over to the CV5 thread here on Head-Fi, where you will also find some comparisons between the Continental Dual Mono and the Continental V5 - amp wise.
I own a CV5 and could not be any happier, but I'm sure I'd be equally happy with a CDM.


----------



## Ike1985

Does anyone have a frequency response graph for the CDM?  I want to see what I'm hearing.


----------



## bflat

ike1985 said:


> Does anyone have a frequency response graph for the CDM?  I want to see what I'm hearing.


 

 I don't have one, but like most good amps, it will likely be pretty much ruler flat. That extra "it" that you hear is more likely due to the unique nature of harmonic distortion from the tubes. A THD graph at around 32 ohms should reveal that.


----------



## bflat

Here are some measurements on the CDM. Note the measured THD and IMD are poor, but tubes tend to produce more 2nd order distortions which are in full octave increments from the base frequency, thus giving a more rich tone. Obviously too much is not a good thing, but in terms of pure numbers, tube amps will generally result in higher amounts of distortion than solid state. The frequency response is pretty flat. It may look like there is some roll off, but the scale on the chart is very small.
  
 I've always felt that CDM was a good solid state amp with just a "touch" of tube added as described in ALO's own description. I call it best of both worlds while purest say neither fully tube nor fully solid state. You definitely don't want to start a tube versus solid state thread.
  
 http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-alo-cdm-16-24-bit-loaded-unloaded


----------



## Ike1985

bflat said:


> Here are some measurements on the CDM. Note the measured THD and IMD are poor, but tubes tend to produce more 2nd order distortions which are in full octave increments from the base frequency, thus giving a more rich tone. Obviously too much is not a good thing, but in terms of pure numbers, tube amps will generally result in higher amounts of distortion than solid state. The frequency response is pretty flat. It may look like there is some roll off, but the scale on the chart is very small.
> 
> I've always felt that CDM was a good solid state amp with just a "touch" of tube added as described in ALO's own description. I call it best of both worlds while purest say neither fully tube nor fully solid state. You definitely don't want to start a tube versus solid state thread.
> 
> http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-alo-cdm-16-24-bit-loaded-unloaded


 
  
 Right because that's settled, tubes are better.


----------



## Ike1985

I asked this in the Mojo thread and they pointed me back here.  The Mojo isn't capable of balanced out.  If I run the Mojo SE line out into the CDM and use the CDM balanced output is it truly balanced since the incoming signal from Mojo wasn't?


----------



## bflat

ike1985 said:


> I asked this in the Mojo thread and they pointed me back here.  The Mojo isn't capable of balanced out.  If I run the Mojo SE line out into the CDM and use the CDM balanced output is it truly balanced since the incoming signal from Mojo wasn't?


 
  
 You will still get balanced output. There is nothing wrong with using the SE input and Mojo measures as well if not better than a lot of balanced DACs. Whether this is "true" balanced or not is only semantics. Give it a try. IMHO, I find the Mojo/CDM combo just ok compared to the built in DAC. Mojo will give more resolution and mid bass warmth so it's more of a matter of personal taste and the tuning of your headphones.
  
 If you are thinking about an external DAC in the Mojo price range, I would recommend the Teac UD-503 which is balanced thru and thru. It's desktop only though and really heavy since it has separate digital and analog power supplies. I think street price now is about $799.


----------



## raypin

Mm...time to change battery (not holding as much charge as before). CDM (with the Mullards, of course) is easily my most overused portable tube amp in my inventory. Love this to bits (noise and all).


----------



## Ike1985

raypin said:


> Mm...time to change battery (not holding as much charge as before). CDM (with the Mullards, of course) is easily my most overused portable tube amp in my inventory. Love this to bits (noise and all).


 
 mm...ok have fun


----------



## fordski

Following Ike1985s lead I found a CDM on the classies to load with my mojo and 64 audio U12s. Its the best I've ever hear my U12s sound. The CDM came with mullard 6012 tubes which sound sublime. 

May try some tube rolling down the line. The U12s benefit from a boost in the high end so any suggestions on tubes which may accomplish this?

BTW in the background is the Red Wine Audio Isabellina, another Vinnie Rossi creation. It's still used as an amp for Beyerdynamic T1s with a lovely tube stage in the mix.


----------



## meomap

fordski said:


> Following Ike1985s lead I found a CDM on the classies to load with my mojo and 64 audio U12s. Its the best I've ever hear my U12s sound. The CDM came with mullard 6012 tubes which sound sublime.
> 
> May try some tube rolling down the line. The U12s benefit from a boost in the high end so any suggestions on tubes which may accomplish this?
> 
> BTW in the background is the Red Wine Audio Isabellina, another Vinnie Rossi creation. It's still used as an amp for Beyerdynamic T1s with a lovely tube stage in the mix.




Mind swapping tubed with me for couple of weeks then return?
I got all from ALO except Mullard 6012.


----------



## rumina

i found a new tube on ebay, it's a cei cv468 (cv468 millitary = ec70 commercial) , a single triode tube. introduced around 1950; cei rebranded a lot of mullard tubes and this tube is labeld "made in england" a very nice black plates tube with a solid construction, o ring is like the mullard 6112 on two sides mounted, i asume it is from mullard, the tubes look like the mullards labeld cv468 found on the inet.
  
 from the start the tubes sound very nice, similar to the mullard 6021, it's a great tube buyed via ebay for usd 7.95 . the tube is not 100% pin compatible with the alo 5719 green pcb board, you need to solder pin/wire 7 to pin/wire 5 due different cathode layout. a single triod tube with the full mullard sound that i like more then the sonotone 5719.
  

  
 happy tube rolling


----------



## Ike1985

fordski said:


> Following @Ike1985s lead I found a CDM on the classies to load with my mojo and 64 audio U12s. Its the best I've ever hear my U12s sound. The CDM came with mullard 6012 tubes which sound sublime.
> 
> May try some tube rolling down the line. The U12s benefit from a boost in the high end so any suggestions on tubes which may accomplish this?
> 
> BTW in the background is the Red Wine Audio Isabellina, another Vinnie Rossi creation. It's still used as an amp for Beyerdynamic T1s with a lovely tube stage in the mix.


 
  
 Glad I could help friend.  Have fun tube rolling. I'll be  experimenting with tubes soon soon.  I can say for certain the CDM is the best thing I ever bought with regard to audio gear.


----------



## FidelityCastro

In case anyone is interested, CDM sounds great with the new FiiO X5 3rd gen, using 3.5mm connector and balanced out on the CDM (so the X5 is doing DAC duties and CDM is amping). 
For the record, the X5iii doesn't talk to the CDM over OTG anyway, yet.


----------



## bflat

fidelitycastro said:


> In case anyone is interested, CDM sounds great with the new FiiO X5 3rd gen, using 3.5mm connector and balanced out on the CDM (so the X5 is doing DAC duties and CDM is amping).
> For the record, the X5iii doesn't talk to the CDM over OTG anyway, yet.


 

 If your CDM does not have the R Mod, then it won't work with OTG. ALO may still offer the mod at no charge (minus shipping).


----------



## Ike1985

bflat said:


> If your CDM does not have the R Mod, then it won't work with OTG. ALO may still offer the mod at no charge (minus shipping).




Why wouldn't they design cdm to work over otg. Never understood this.


----------



## bflat

ike1985 said:


> Why wouldn't they design cdm to work over otg. Never understood this.


 
  
 It was designed for OTG, but it didn't work on a broad range of devices so ALO made a slight modification to 2 resistors for better compatibility.


----------



## fordski

bflat said:


> It was designed for OTG, but it didn't work on a broad range of devices so ALO made a slight modification to 2 resistors for better compatibility.


 

 I recently purchased a CDM and am having a challenge to get my LG V10 to connect while my DP-X1 seems to work okay, although sometimes it won't connect as well. Has anyone here tried to do this mod themselves?
  
 I'm in Mexico and the 2 way shipping is quite expensive so I'd prefer to do the mod myself. I have a fair amount of experience with circuit board soldering but the small size of the components on these boards make a look a little daunting.


----------



## fordski

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We have found that the CDM can work with the new AK70 using a USB micro to micro OTG cable to take the digital signal off the player and feed to the CDM's internal dac!  However what needs to be done is a slight modification of the resistors located at R90 and R91. It's really simple - you need to solder a jumper wire across R90, and one across R91 (effectively making the resistor a zero ohm resistor).  We have incorporated this change in all our current production CDMs.  This change also makes certain iPhone high resolution apps more stable.  Please see the location and images below.
> 
> ...




I've just found this post by Ken from last year. It refers to using it for the AK70 and some iPhone apps. Has anyone found that it helps with Android OTG issues as well?


----------



## Angertobi

Hy 

Happy new owner of the CDM with stock tubes. Lots of choices between tubes at the moment.

Anybody know whats the best tubes for mids (300-750 hz) and treble recessed/lower (2khz and above) ?






Thankks for help


----------



## Ike1985

bflat said:


> It was designed for OTG, but it didn't work on a broad range of devices so ALO made a slight modification to 2 resistors for better compatibility.


 
  
 Do you know if it works on S7 Edge? My phone is in for repair or I'd try myself.


----------



## Ike1985

Was the chrome cover a functional upgrade over the original one or purely aesthetics?


----------



## bflat

ike1985 said:


> Do you know if it works on S7 Edge? My phone is in for repair or I'd try myself.


 
  
 With Android it's hard to guess. Only Android devices that I've tried both worked fine without the R Mod - Sony Z5 Compact and Onkyo DP-X1. However, the following don't work - iPhone 7 and AK380. I would need the R Mod for those.
  
 The Chrome cover came out around Dec 2015 and is just cosmetics. It does pick up finger prints when swapping tubes.


----------



## Malevolent

angertobi said:


> Hy
> 
> Happy new owner of the CDM with stock tubes. Lots of choices between tubes at the moment.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice!

 And, I love your bands.


----------



## CLXMUSIC

Just find these Sonotone 6111 with heavenly tip just will install on the pcb see what they sound like ... I love this amp sounds really really good ..


----------



## Sound Eq

i am really surprised that there is not even one youtube review for this amp
  
 can anyone compare it to woo wa8


----------



## bflat

sound eq said:


> i am really surprised that there is not even one youtube review for this amp
> 
> can anyone compare it to woo wa8


 

 I tried out the WA8 pre production (last version before production). It is a thicker, warmer, more euphonic sound. It is 100% tube amp with transformer coupled output (Woo Audio custom transformers no less!). Very different than CDM so a matter of preference and also what headphones you use. I nearly bought one to use with my T5P, but went with the CDM because I find the latter to be more versatile with different sources and headphones.


----------



## meomap

sound eq said:


> i am really surprised that there is not even one youtube review for this amp
> 
> can anyone compare it to woo wa8




You will not see a review from utube for both CDM and WA8. That's the way it is. However, there was a pro reviewer for WA8 with reference to CDM comparison, and that person refer to the amp from CDM: WA8 was a little bit too fatigue due too much tube sound.

I also heard both WA8 with my CDM at SF meet 2016.
WA8 was too much tube sound. Switched back CDM with stock tubes and the sound was refreshing. I guess I chose CDM at that time. I was listening to Utopia with QP1R as source.


----------



## fordski

Has anyone tried the Sylvania 6BF7 green in their CDM? I use 64 Audio U12s which tend towards a darker sound signature and was wondering if these may enhance the mids and highs somewhat.


----------



## Seamaster

fordski said:


> Has anyone tried the Sylvania 6BF7 green in their CDM? I use 64 Audio U12s which tend towards a darker sound signature and was wondering if these may enhance the mids and highs somewhat.


 
  
 Try Thomson 6021, they are more airy and little brighter than others, they excel at piano. Ob the other hand you get 5% bass reduction with Thomson from Mullard tubes.


----------



## fordski

seamaster said:


> Try Thomson 6021, they are more airy and little brighter than others, they excel at piano. Ob the other hand you get 5% bass reduction with Thomson from Mullard tubes.


 
 I have these ones in my cart on eBay, do you know if they are comparable?
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6021-CV3986-ecc70-6n16b-Sub-Miniature-British-Tube-NOS-NIB/291137480073?_trksid=p2054502.c100226.m3208&_trkparms=aid%3D999002%26algo%3DURGENT.LUI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908104059%26meid%3D4ec7bf71159f4b6e8d147a458bebc011%26pid%3D100226%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26so%3Dcart%26sd%3D122401626886
  
 I'm asking as the Thomsons are from the UK and shipping takes forever to Mexico!


----------



## Seamaster

fordski said:


> I have these ones in my cart on eBay, do you know if they are comparable?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6021-CV3986-ecc70-6n16b-Sub-Miniature-British-Tube-NOS-NIB/291137480073?_trksid=p2054502.c100226.m3208&_trkparms=aid%3D999002%26algo%3DURGENT.LUI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908104059%26meid%3D4ec7bf71159f4b6e8d147a458bebc011%26pid%3D100226%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26so%3Dcart%26sd%3D122401626886
> 
> I'm asking as the Thomsons are from the UK and shipping takes forever to Mexico!


 
  
 Those are UK made Mullard military tubes, they sound little darker, the Thomsons I was talking about are French made, I was talking about a few pages back.


----------



## fordski

seamaster said:


> Those are UK made Mullard military tubes, they sound little darker, the Thomsons I was talking about are French made, I was talking about a few pages back.




Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## The Krell

Does this work with the Sony xperia Z4 tablet?


----------



## Malevolent

bflat said:


> I tried out the WA8 pre production (last version before production). It is a thicker, warmer, more euphonic sound. It is 100% tube amp with transformer coupled output (Woo Audio custom transformers no less!). Very different than CDM so a matter of preference and also what headphones you use. I nearly bought one to use with my T5P, but went with the CDM because I find the latter to be more versatile with different sources and headphones.


 
  
 I was also considering the WA8, but it's far too big to serve as a transportable amp (even though it seems to be marketed as such). It's considerably bigger than the CDM, and the latter wasn't small to begin with.
  
 Still, thanks for the impressions. It'll be hard to test them together, since I won't be able to get them in the same place at once. Which would you think is better with warmer sounding IEMs? Most of my IEMs are warm, dark or bass heavy, so I'm thinking that a pure tube amp like the WA8 might be a little excessive in the warmth department. In that regard, the CDM (and the CV5) sound pretty perfect, IMO.


----------



## meomap

malevolent said:


> I was also considering the WA8, but it's far too big to serve as a transportable amp (even though it seems to be marketed as such). It's considerably bigger than the CDM, and the latter wasn't small to begin with.
> 
> Still, thanks for the impressions. It'll be hard to test them together, since I won't be able to get them in the same place at once. Which would you think is better with warmer sounding IEMs? Most of my IEMs are warm, dark or bass heavy, so I'm thinking that a pure tube amp like the WA8 might be a little excessive in the warmth department. In that regard, the CDM (and the CV5) sound pretty perfect, IMO.




I used k10c and ie800 with CV5 and CDM. It's perfect as it is.
Waiting for my DHC sp3 braided 8 silver cable in couple of longgggg months to come for K10C.


----------



## bflat

malevolent said:


> I was also considering the WA8, but it's far too big to serve as a transportable amp (even though it seems to be marketed as such). It's considerably bigger than the CDM, and the latter wasn't small to begin with.
> 
> Still, thanks for the impressions. It'll be hard to test them together, since I won't be able to get them in the same place at once. Which would you think is better with warmer sounding IEMs? Most of my IEMs are warm, dark or bass heavy, so I'm thinking that a pure tube amp like the WA8 might be a little excessive in the warmth department. In that regard, the CDM (and the CV5) sound pretty perfect, IMO.




I would stick with CDM. I tried 2 Noble IEMs with the WA8 - Savant and K10. Savant paired well but the K10 sounded too dark and heavy to my ears.


----------



## Malevolent

meomap said:


> I used k10c and ie800 with CV5 and CDM. It's perfect as it is.
> Waiting for my DHC sp3 braided 8 silver cable in couple of longgggg months to come for K10C.


 
  
 Yes, the last time I auditioned the CV5, it was with a K10 (amongst other IEMs). The sound was pretty good, but I wasn't able to compare the CV5 with the CDM at that point in time (the shop didn't have a demo unit).
  
  


bflat said:


> I would stick with CDM. I tried 2 Noble IEMs with the WA8 - Savant and K10. Savant paired well but the K10 sounded too dark and heavy to my ears.


 
  
 Thanks for the tip. Yeah, I was afraid the all-tube WA8 might cause IEMs like the K10 to be excessively warm, which could kill its sound. I'm a fan of IEMs such as the K10, Roxanne and the Zeus, and they don't exactly have balanced signatures.
  
 You're right, the CDM (or the CV5) might just be the amp I need. Thanks again.


----------



## vlach

I'm roughly at the half way mark reading through this thread, thought i would ask now rather than waiting to complete my reading; if using the SE output on the CDM, would there be an increase in output level if my DAP is connected to the CDM via balanced vs SE?
I just need a little more juice for my T1 when connecting my AK120ii to the CDM using the 3.5mm output. Fully understanding that the CDM will convert the balanced signal back to SE internally, i wonder if the increased output level (from using the 3.5mm balanced connection between the two units) will be maintained at the SE output?


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> I'm roughly at the half way mark reading through this thread, thought i would ask now rather than waiting to complete my reading; if using the SE output on the CDM, would there be an increase in output level if my DAP is connected to the CDM via balanced vs SE?
> I just need a little more juice for my T1 when connecting my AK120ii to the CDM using the 3.5mm output. Fully understanding that the CDM will convert the balanced signal back to SE internally, i wonder if the increased output level (from using the 3.5mm balanced connection between the two units) will be maintained at the SE output?


 

 Not necessarily. It depends on the output voltage of your source. For example, I tried a Chord Mojo which outputs 3V SE and it was as loud as a Teac UD-503 which outputs 2V Balanced.
  
 Having said that, if you are already at max volume on the CDM at high gain, then changing your input is not going to make that much difference, although I am surprised that your T1 needs more volume than CDM can produce.


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> Not necessarily. It depends on the output voltage of your source. For example, I tried a Chord Mojo which outputs 3V SE and it was as loud as a Teac UD-503 which outputs 2V Balanced.
> 
> Having said that, if you are already at max volume on the CDM at high gain, then changing your input is not going to make that much difference, although I am surprised that your T1 needs more volume than CDM can produce.




I guess what i'm asking is if there is a difference in output level going from SE in to balanced in on the CDM "for a given source", regardless of what the signal level of that source is.


----------



## vlach

Anybody know what is underneath that ALO cover between the tubes?


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> I guess what i'm asking is if there is a difference in output level going from SE in to balanced in on the CDM "for a given source", regardless of what the signal level of that source is.


 

 Not really. It takes 2X power to produce +3 dB volume increase. Your source input AK120 II maxes out at 2.1V SE and 2.3V Balanced.


----------



## vlach

Another AK related question: i see many people on this thread are using the analog out section of their AK DAP with the amp portion of the CDM. My understanding is that AK DAPs don't have a true line out (i hear no difference whatsoever between the line out maxed out level and the regular headphone out maxed out level) leading me to believe the output of AK DAPs is actually taken at the headphone amp (not at the analog output stage following the DACs) therefore double amping the signal when connected to the CDM amp. 
In theory the additional gain stage of double amping would reduce resolution and transparency.
Am i correct in saying AK DAPs don't have a true line out?


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> Another AK related question: i see many people on this thread are using the analog out section of their AK DAP with the amp portion of the CDM. My understanding is that AK DAPs don't have a true line out (i hear no difference whatsoever between the line out maxed out level and the regular headphone out maxed out level) leading me to believe the output of AK DAPs is actually taken at the headphone amp (not at the analog output stage following the DACs) therefore double amping the signal when connected to the CDM amp.
> In theory the additional gain stage of double amping would reduce resolution and transparency.
> Am i correct in saying AK DAPs don't have a true line out?


 

 You are going to get whatever the the AK DAP specs are rated for THD, SNR, FR, etc because like you said all sound output comes out of the headphone jack. Furthermore, the line in input impedance is 10K ohms or higher so the "amp" will not be taxed at all and all measurements will be optimal. Nobody has confirmed the same specs straight from the DAC section to conclude if the measurements are better or not. Ken at ALO used his AK380 line out to CDM and even sells a short 2.5mm to 2.5mm connector just for that.
  
 Since you are considering the CDM, I believe your AK 120 II can support digital out via USB OTG with the latest firmware so you could use the DAC built into the CDM. Compare the 2 and decide what's better for your own personal preference.


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> You are going to get whatever the the AK DAP specs are rated for THD, SNR, FR, etc because like you said all sound output comes out of the headphone jack. Furthermore, the line in input impedance is 10K ohms or higher so the "amp" will not be taxed at all and all measurements will be optimal. Nobody has confirmed the same specs straight from the DAC section to conclude if the measurements are better or not. Ken at ALO used his AK380 line out to CDM and even sells a short 2.5mm to 2.5mm connector just for that.
> 
> Since you are considering the CDM, I believe your AK 120 II can support digital out via USB OTG with the latest firmware so you could use the DAC built into the CDM. Compare the 2 and decide what's better for your own personal preference.




Thanks for your feedback. I'm not worried about taxing the amp, i'm more concerned about the sound degradation due to double amping using 2.5mm to 2.5mm (or 3.5mm to 3.5mm) connectors. 
I have the CDM here. I tried 3 different USB OTG connectors using every combination possible and i can't get digital out of the AK 120ll, i think i read somewhere the firmware update was only for the 300 series but i could be wrong. 
At this point i can report that i definitely lose impact, definition, clarity and resolution by using the CDM line in fed from the AK headphone out. I gain soundstage and air with the CDM but there's definitely a penalty SQ wise.
I was also hoping that i would have a higher output level for my T1 by using the CDM as an external amp, sadly the power output (maxed out) is nearly identical to that of the AK's headphone socket.


----------



## cj3209

vlach said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I'm not worried about taxing the amp, i'm more concerned about the sound degradation due to double amping using 2.5mm to 2.5mm (or 3.5mm to 3.5mm) connectors.
> I have the CDM here. I tried 3 different USB OTG connectors using every combination possible and i can't get digital out of the AK 120ll, i think i read somewhere the firmware update was only for the 300 series but i could be wrong.
> At this point i can report that i definitely lose impact, definition, clarity and resolution by using the CDM line in fed from the AK headphone out. I gain soundstage and air with the CDM but there's definitely a penalty SQ wise.
> I was also hoping that i would have a higher output level for my T1 by using the CDM as an external amp, sadly the power output (maxed out) is nearly identical to that of the AK's headphone socket.


 

 When I had the Ak120ii, I connected it to my CDM via 2.5mm balanced to balanced and it sounded great to me - did not notice any sound degradation.  I don't max out the volume on the AK, kept it at around 90%.  
  
 CJ


----------



## vlach

cj3209 said:


> When I had the Ak120ii, I connected it to my CDM via 2.5mm balanced to balanced and it sounded great to me - did not notice any sound degradation.  I don't max out the volume on the AK, kept it at around 90%.
> 
> CJ




I guess we hear differently. To me the difference is significant, but i accept that it also comes down to personal preference.


----------



## CLXMUSIC

@vlachI have a AK100II and using the balanced output in the input CDM compared to the SE you get greater thrust and dynamic sound quality have not noticed any difference between the two outputs of AK only a more vigorous push my CDM pilot in my audeze LCD3 SE smoothly! It is a headset that requires a lot of energy ..


----------



## vlach

clxmusic said:


> @vlach
> Ho un AK100II e utilizzando l'uscita bilanciata nell'input CDM rispetto alla SE si ottiene una maggiore spinta e la qualità del suono dinamica non hanno notato differenze tra le due uscite di AK solo una spinta più vigorosa mio CDM pilota nella mia audeze LCD3 SE senza intoppi! Si tratta di un auricolare che richiede un sacco di energia ..




Sorry, i don't speak Italian.


----------



## CLXMUSIC

vlach said:


> Sorry, i don't speak Italian.


 
 oops I apologize to my pc messed .. I corrected .


----------



## jmzeitouni

Good day

Just bought a Alo CDM and I love. I'm having some problems connecting the ak240 via USB however. 

So far, I've been using the ak240 connected via the balanced 2.5 mm but I wanted to compare the sound using USB to be able to acces the DAC of the CDM. 

I've purchase a USB micro male to micro male from moon audio. I know the cable works because I tried it with the ak240 & the mojo (I usually use an optical cable for the mojo, also from moon audio). 

So : 

1) I know the USB out works from ak240 to mojo using said moon audio cable. But I can't get the ak240 to recognize the device when I plug the Alo CDM with it. 

Could somebody help ?

Ps I've tried the micro USB male/male on both sides, in case there was a designated side. No result.


----------



## bflat

jmzeitouni said:


> Good day
> 
> Just bought a Alo CDM and I love. I'm having some problems connecting the ak240 via USB however.
> 
> ...




I would contact ALO to confirm if your CDM has the "R Mod" fix for OTG compatibility. If you bought your CDM used it is very likely missing the mod and for sure, it does not work with AK DAPs if you don't have the mod. You can also try to do the mod yourself but need to be very experienced with soldering to do so. Otherwise, ALO will do the mod for you.


----------



## jmzeitouni

Thank you. I've bought it new a week ago from Alo directly at the factory. I'm assuming it has all the latests upgrades. But may be wrong.


----------



## coolmingli

jmzeitouni said:


> Good day
> 
> Just bought a Alo CDM and I love. I'm having some problems connecting the ak240 via USB however.
> 
> ...


 
 Mine doesn't work either, maybe the CMD needs R Mod.


----------



## Sleepow

Hi,
Has anyone used the ZX2 into the DAC / amp of the CDM?

I know Android compatibility is someone an issue, and with Sony, could be even worse


----------



## rumina

I made a small tool to make the change of tubes easy for the ALO Contiental Dual Mono and ALO Continental V5.







Grab the 3d files here: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2274841


----------



## bmichels

Any news of a version of the ALO CDM without a DAC part ? only tube AMP ? this will be welcome since many users with TOL DAPs use the Line-In...


----------



## WayneWoondirts

I don't think they are working on a new CDM as they are quite occupied with Campfire and the demand for their iems.


----------



## Malevolent

bmichels said:


> Any news of a version of the ALO CDM without a DAC part ? only tube AMP ? this will be welcome since many users with TOL DAPs use the Line-In...


I thought that the CV5 was the CDM sans DAC? Granted, it's a single tube, but it was meant to be the portable, amp-only CDM that some users were asking for. After all, the CDM is a bit too big for general portable use.


----------



## Ike1985

I am trying to get DSD working on my Macbookpro running Jriver.  I have installed the Cmedia dmb but when I play DSD I get static and the music is very faint in the background of the static.  I can select the CDM from the tools --> options --> Audio device so the program is finding it.


----------



## Ike1985

Is it always better to run headphones on low gain (if you have enough volume that way) due to the lower noise floor?


----------



## bflat

Ike1985 said:


> Is it always better to run headphones on low gain (if you have enough volume that way) due to the lower noise floor?



Generally yes, but some folks find a little more dynamic sound using hi gain. As long as you don't hear any hiss or background noise, there is nothing wrong running hi output mode.


----------



## Ike1985

bflat said:


> Generally yes, but some folks find a little more dynamic sound using hi gain. As long as you don't hear any hiss or background noise, there is nothing wrong running hi output mode.



My IEMs are so sensitive that they hiss regardless of gain setting but yea, I'll run headphones on low.


----------



## Ike1985

When I plug in my IEMs (3.5mm) and gradually being to increase the volume on the CDM, I hear it first only in the right monitor and as I keep turning volume begins to increase on the left, and then the right increases again and then they seem to balance out.  Is this normal?


----------



## FidelityCastro

Ike1985 said:


> When I plug in my IEMs (3.5mm) and gradually being to increase the volume on the CDM, I hear it first only in the right monitor and as I keep turning volume begins to increase on the left, and then the right increases again and then they seem to balance out.  Is this normal?



Yes.


----------



## Seamaster

FidelityCastro said:


> Yes.



No, mine does not do that, the volume is evenly going up and down


----------



## FidelityCastro

To clarify, this happens when I first switch the unit on. Otherwise the volume is fine.


----------



## Seamaster

FidelityCastro said:


> To clarify, this happens when I first switch the unit on. Otherwise the volume is fine.



Sounds like you have a pair of imbalanced tubes.


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,

We got more 6BF7 tubes in stock, these are great tubes for the CDM. The 6BF7 gives a very thick overtly emphasized "tube" sound, rich thick and powerful. Highly recommended. 

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## benzfong

Hello guys,

I m have a cdm n wa7/tp. I m thinking if I used cdm as a Dac n wa7 as an amp is it good ? Pls advise. Thks.


----------



## benzfong

Btw is it normal to have static noise when turning the volume ?


----------



## Malevolent

I spent a good hour testing the CDM yesterday (from my AK380). Boy, it was a blast! Compared to the CV5, the CDM has a fuller sound, with more impact in its lows. I was so impressed that I actually bought one on the spot. Might consider tube rolling in the near future, but for the time being, the stock tubes are fantastic!


----------



## bflat

Malevolent said:


> I spent a good hour testing the CDM yesterday (from my AK380). Boy, it was a blast! Compared to the CV5, the CDM has a fuller sound, with more impact in its lows. I was so impressed that I actually bought one on the spot. Might consider tube rolling in the near future, but for the time being, the stock tubes are fantastic!



Completely agree! Not sure what to do with the CU amp anymore. ALO sells a short 2.5mm to 2.5mm TRRS cable just for this reason. There is a long DIY thread several pages back comparing some tube options that ALO doesn't sell. The cool thing is most of the tubes are really cheap at <$10 each. You just need to get the PCBs from ALO. I like the Telefunken 5719 tubes the best with Laylas.


----------



## Malevolent

bflat said:


> Completely agree! Not sure what to do with the CU amp anymore. ALO sells a short 2.5mm to 2.5mm TRRS cable just for this reason. There is a long DIY thread several pages back comparing some tube options that ALO doesn't sell. The cool thing is most of the tubes are really cheap at <$10 each. You just need to get the PCBs from ALO. I like the Telefunken 5719 tubes the best with Laylas.


Yeah, one thing I like about getting a tube amp is the ability to tweak its sound via tube rolling. Gives you more bang for the buck. After all, in the CDM's case, _it is_ a pretty expensive amp. Still, with so many available tubes on the market, I can only wonder how it'll sound with a different set of tubes. Thanks for the tip - I'll be sure to read this thread in greater depth.


----------



## thecrow

Maybe a naive question but if going from the single ended output to the balanced ended would that have any effect on the level of noise that may be coming through on my se 846?


----------



## bflat

thecrow said:


> Maybe a naive question but if going from the single ended output to the balanced ended would that have any effect on the level of noise that may be coming through on my se 846?



Relatively speaking, the balanced out should have a lower noise floor since that is one of the benefits of a differential signal. However, in absolute terms I highly doubt there will be zero noise withe the SE846. Even with my Laylas in balanced, CDM has a very slight hiss.


----------



## thecrow

New owner here of the alo cdm with a touch of paranoia. 

Ive only had it for about a week - is a little bit of wiggle/movement when moving the vokume knob backwards and forwards expected amd nothing to worry about? Its moving with the board inside that is.

Any handy tricks to protect this protruding knob when packed away in a back pack?


----------



## bflat

thecrow said:


> New owner here of the alo cdm with a touch of paranoia.
> 
> Ive only had it for about a week - is a little bit of wiggle/movement when moving the vokume knob backwards and forwards expected amd nothing to worry about? Its moving with the board inside that is.
> 
> Any handy tricks to protect this protruding knob when packed away in a back pack?



Define "little" I can move the volume knob with PCB about 2 mm back and forth with firm force, but it is not loose. This is generally true for most pcb mounted volume knobs that are not physically mounted on the chassis. You will see there is no locking nut connecting the volume pot to the CDM chassis. It just so happens that CDM has the glass window where you can see the pcb move.


----------



## thecrow

bflat said:


> Define "little" I can move the volume knob with PCB about 2 mm back and forth with firm force, but it is not loose. This is generally true for most pcb mounted volume knobs that are not physically mounted on the chassis. You will see there is no locking nut connecting the volume pot to the CDM chassis. It just so happens that CDM has the glass window where you can see the pcb move.


Thanks.

I guess its something like that. Theres a little but of give/movement if you push it. It doesn't move without a little but of force

I was only worried as when i first got i thought it was pretty much immovable (ie essentially rock solid) so i was worried something may have come a tad loose even inside the amp/board


----------



## Tobias89

My LG V20 doesn't recognises the CDM. Any fixes?


----------



## fordski

Tobias89 said:


> My LG V20 doesn't recognises the CDM. Any fixes?



I have the same issue with my V10. There is a fix that ALO offers which involves strapping a couple of resistors on the PCB to improve the reliability of the connection. Here's the discussion

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono.760478/page-107#post-12817397


----------



## thecrow (Jul 11, 2017)

i recently bought the cdm and the se846 (4 weeks ago). I find the mids are great in this combo however the bottom end is a little too congested/overdone.

(only used the blue filters thus far)

i"m considering the norne audio silvergarde cable. Any experiences with this combo (including cable)? Wondering if the bottom end might noticeably tighten up

if not I'll keep the slo cdm for other gear and pair my se846 with my pha3 that even though it doesn't have the magic mids of the cdm it suits the se846 better overall (YMMV)

TIA


----------



## thecrow

enjoying and getting further acquainted with my alo cdm (have been using it as a portable amp) but a few questions for those who may know...

* any experinece with the alo case/cover called the glove? is heating an issue with it? how did you find it?

* i have beeen using the cdm with my iphone 6plus. At times the music stops coming through my headphones and i need to disconnect and reconnect the iphone to the cdm (apple cck) or (from memory) turn off and on the cdm to rectify this. I am usually streaming my music - tidal. the music is apparently still playing/streaming with the digital output from the phone engaged (ie the iphone volume controls are not connected) (speakers). In some circumstances the digital signal has disconnected and the music is coming form iphone. is this not unusual? is this perhaps the micro usb cable i am using? is this an ios issue?

* should overheating of the alo cdm be an issue /concern at all in its operation?

* because of streaming i sometimes get some signal noise/interference, particularly when moving on public transport - any tricks to avoiding/minimising this when streaming - apart from physical separating the cdm from the iphone as far as the cable allows?

thanks in advance


----------



## fordski

thecrow said:


> enjoying and getting further acquainted with my alo cdm (have been using it as a portable amp) but a few questions for those who may know...
> 
> * any experinece with the alo case/cover called the glove? is heating an issue with it? how did you find it?
> 
> ...



I have the black star case and don't have any overheating problems. It does run quite hot even without the case especially if you're using the internal DAC.

With respect to cutting out this has been a problem with iOS devices however many are reporting that iOS 10.3.3 fixes it. I haven't been using the internal DAC (I use my mojo and analog in to the CDM) in my CDM for awhile but mine was working fine with my iPad on 10.3.3. Specifically related to the CDM there was a fix identified earlier in the thread involving strapping a couple of resistors on the PCB. My CDM does not have this mod. I believe later production CDMs have this already done but I'm not sure. Search for resistor in this thread and you should find it. What version of iOS are you running?

With respect to noise and interference I experience the same issue. The CDM does seem to be sensitive to interference especially cell signals. A possible fix is putting ferrite core filters on your USB cable. I used these for the cable to my mojo and they did make a difference.

Have you tried tube rolling? The CDM responds quite well to different tubes if your looking for a sun tile change in the sound.


----------



## thecrow

fordski said:


> I have the black star case and don't have any overheating problems. It does run quite hot even without the case especially if you're using the internal DAC.
> 
> With respect to cutting out this has been a problem with iOS devices however many are reporting that iOS 10.3.3 fixes it. I haven't been using the internal DAC (I use my mojo and analog in to the CDM) in my CDM for awhile but mine was working fine with my iPad on 10.3.3. Specifically related to the CDM there was a fix identified earlier in the thread involving strapping a couple of resistors on the PCB. My CDM does not have this mod. I believe later production CDMs have this already done but I'm not sure. Search for resistor in this thread and you should find it. What version of iOS are you running?
> 
> ...


thanks
i have not yet installed 10.3.3. i'm in the one before - i shall install tonight/tomorrow morning

i only just bought the alo cdm so maybe not installed - did you find the same where no music was being heard though it appears the digital connection between phone and cdm was there and track was still "playing" - ie moving forward?

if i was going to get a case i was thinking the glove - the other didn't appeal to me

i'll read up on the ferrite core filters you mentioned - is a better (shielded) usb cable going to maybe help?

re rolling i have only read the headfonia article and that a number of people say the changes are only small.
in the headfonia article i do read some comments on various tubes saying that treble may be cleaner or extended ( i like that) but bass is a little looser (not wanting that).

what's your experience with tubes with the cdm?

i'm planning to buy a norne silver cable to use with my se846 so that should tighten things up and increase detail (as per my norne silvergarde that i have for my hd800)


----------



## fordski

thecrow said:


> thanks
> i have not yet installed 10.3.3. i'm in the one before - i shall install tonight/tomorrow morning
> 
> i only just bought the alo cdm so maybe not installed - did you find the same where no music was being heard though it appears the digital connection between phone and cdm was there and track was still "playing" - ie moving forward?
> ...



If you just bought the CDM it may have the mod already done. It's easy to check by opening it up and checking the PCB. In the post of this forum there is a pic that shows the location. I thought of doing the mod myself but the micro size of the components scared me off. 

And yes when mine wasn't working well it had the same behaviour as yours, track showed as still playing but no sound.

I can't really help much with the tubes as I've never listened to the stock tubes for comparison. I bought it used and it came with the CV3986 tubes installed. You're right about subtle differences between tubes. I bought some 6BF7 tubes from ALO and did notice a fuller sound with them. I just got some other tubes and will be experimenting soon. I'll keep you posted.

Enjoy, it's an awesome transportable unit, I use mine for most of my listening at home. For me it's a little to large and hot for out and about listening, but also great for travel....


----------



## thecrow

thanks for the info for me to check

i find it's fine as a portable - not too warm with standard tubes - only downside i've find is that i'm hearing that it needs some time (say 20-30 mins) to come up nicely in sound - it is a tube amp after all

surprising, based on reluctance from others to use it as a portable unit, essentially the same size as the sony pha 3 i have been using
the pha 3 another good dac/amp (to my ears) but different in style (ss). essentially a great open detailed neutralish sound


----------



## Galm

Has anyone had a chance to compare this to Hugo 2?  

Looks like these are my only two options around this price point.


----------



## rumina

the contiental dual mono is a great amplifier which delivers desktop quality sound and you can tune the sound with different tubes. the dac of the aol is ok, but no challenger for the hugo 2, personally i find also the mojo has a better dac then the alo.

the hugo 2 is a real great dac, switching form the yggdrasil to the hugo 2 (green filter) via the bhse and sr-009 it's hard to hear big differences, the yggdrasil has a bit more musicality, the hugo 2 performs with a tad more resolution. the differences of the two are small and more a question of your personal flavor then performance. looking at your gear you should go for the hugo 2 and upgrade your dac. out of the hugo 2 the utopia plays wounderful.


----------



## Galm

rumina said:


> the contiental dual mono is a great amplifier which delivers desktop quality sound and you can tune the sound with different tubes. the dac of the aol is ok, but no challenger for the hugo 2, personally i find also the mojo has a better dac then the alo.
> 
> the hugo 2 is a real great dac, switching form the yggdrasil to the hugo 2 (green filter) via the bhse and sr-009 it's hard to hear big differences, the yggdrasil has a bit more musicality, the hugo 2 performs with a tad more resolution. the differences of the two are small and more a question of your personal flavor then performance. looking at your gear you should go for the hugo 2 and upgrade your dac. out of the hugo 2 the utopia plays wounderful.


Really go for Hugo 2 and upgrade my dac?  Not amp?

Also thats a little outdated I have Dita Dream iems which is part of the reason I'm hunting above mojo.

Thanks!


----------



## rumina

the hugo 2 amp has a lot of power and controle, i like the alo a lot but with the hugo 2 you have a great dac and amp. the alo is great to fine tune the sound changing the tubes but it's not a very powerful amp i use it only with my earphones.


----------



## meomap

rumina said:


> the hugo 2 amp has a lot of power and controle, i like the alo a lot but with the hugo 2 you have a great dac and amp. the alo is great to fine tune the sound changing the tubes but it's not a very powerful amp i use it only with my earphones.



Used cdm with Aeon hp last night.
Great closed hp.
Used about 3/4 of total power.
DX200 connected to CDM.


----------



## Malevolent (Aug 10, 2017)

Galm said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare this to Hugo 2?
> 
> Looks like these are my only two options around this price point.


To be frank, the CDM's DAC section isn't that stellar. If you want an all-in-one portable DAC/amp unit, you'd be better off going with a Hugo 2 (or even 1). I haven't compared the Hugo 1 (or 2) with the CDM, as I've always used the CDM as an amp for a more pronounced source (e.g. Hugo > CDM).

With that said, the CDM's amp section is quite authoritative. It's rich sounding, and adds a touch of warmth and body to your music.


----------



## cj3209

rumina said:


> the hugo 2 amp has a lot of power and controle, i like the alo a lot but with the hugo 2 you have a great dac and amp. the alo is great to fine tune the sound changing the tubes but it's not a very powerful amp i use it only with my earphones.



Just a different opinion:  when I owned the Mojo and CDM, I preferred the CDM DAC.  The Mojo was a tad too clinical for me and felt a bit 'artificial'; it was very resolving though.  I reckon the Hugo/Hugo 2 ups the resolution and details.  The CDM DAC often gets beat up by a lot of people when compared to other higher end DACs but I feel ALO tuned it for a specific sound: warm, natural, and pleasing.  I don't think they tuned this DAC to be for reference comparisons but to just enjoy the sound - which it does, in spades.  By the way, the amp section on the CDM was powerful enough for me when on the HI setting although I was near the max on the knob on some occasions.

People's ears are different.  For example, I absolutely cannot listen to the HD650s (way too dark) but people swear by this headphone and it's been around for a long time.  I also think the HiFiMan HE500 and AKG K701 are too bright but people really like these headphones as well.  Point being, let your ears dictate what you like and purchase accordingly.

Well, back to my music, which is what all this is really about...


----------



## haiku

Just ordered the CDM in black, with all other tubes for tube rolling and a 2.5mm balanced cable for my AK380. Should arrive tomorrow. I´m excited as a toddler on christmas day! And today, my new Moon Audio Balanced Silver Cable for my my Layla II arrived, so great times ahead, folks!!!


----------



## bflat

haiku said:


> Just ordered the CDM in black, with all other tubes for tube rolling and a 2.5mm balanced cable for my AK380. Should arrive tomorrow. I´m excited as a toddler on christmas day! And today, my new Moon Audio Balanced Silver Cable for my my Layla II arrived, so great times ahead, folks!!!



I have a similar configuration. One tip - if you have power plugged into to one or both components while playing, you may hear ground loop hum because the 2.5mm balanced port does not have a common ground. The solution is simple - wherever you have the USB port of the AK380 connected (PC, hub, etc.), just connect the USB port of the CDM to the same power source and that will close the ground loop. Even though you are using the 2.5mm input on the CDM, the USB can still be used to connect ground. If you only use the pair on batteries, you will not have any grounding issues. I personally use an iFI iUSB 2.0 since it 2 USB port output - power only and full USB. I connect the CDM to power only and full USB to the SP1000 and it works great with no ground loop.

The difference of CDM for the Laylas versus from your AK380 will be quite literally day and night. The clarity that you will hear is stunning.


----------



## vlach (Aug 24, 2017)

bflat said:


> I have a similar configuration. One tip - if you have power plugged into to one or both components while playing, you may hear ground loop hum because the 2.5mm balanced port does not have a common ground. The solution is simple - wherever you have the USB port of the AK380 connected (PC, hub, etc.), just connect the USB port of the CDM to the same power source and that will close the ground loop. Even though you are using the 2.5mm input on the CDM, the USB can still be used to connect ground. If you only use the pair on batteries, you will not have any grounding issues. I personally use an iFI iUSB 2.0 since it 2 USB port output - power only and full USB. I connect the CDM to power only and full USB to the SP1000 and it works great with no ground loop.
> 
> The difference of CDM for the Laylas versus from your AK380 will be quite literally day and night. The clarity that you will hear is stunning.



I have a similar setup; AK120ll>CDM>CA Vega.
To me the addition of the CDM is not really about added clarity, in fact i find it to be the other way around, ie. more clarity, detail and precision w/o the CDM in the chain. What the CDM 'does' bring is a fuller, larger, more expansive soundstage and slightly smoother sound. Of course, it's not something for nothing as is usually the case when trading SS for tube sound. Dynamic transients and speed take a hit, but the extra 'fat' is welcome for instruments like sax & trumpets...if you're into good jazz recordings.

From a sound quality perspective I feel the CDM is more desktop-like than portable. I love it!


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> I have a similar setup; AK120ll>CDM>CA Vega.
> To me the addition of the CDM is not really about added clarity, in fact i find it to be the other way around. What the CDM 'does' bring is a fuller, larger, more expansive soundstage and slightly smoother sound. Of course, it's not something for nothing as is usually the case when trading SS for tube sound. Dynamic transients and speed take a hit, but the extra 'fat' is welcome for instruments like sax & trumpets...if you're into good jazz recordings.
> 
> From a sound quality perspective I feel the CDM is more desktop-like than portable. I love it!



Good impressions with Vega, but my original quote was specific to the AK380 (I owned the CU version prior to SP1000) and the pairing with Laylas with just AK380 versus CDM. I was not making any general comments about CDM. However I failed to mention which tubes I am currently using and those would be Telefunken 5719. Unfortunately those are nearly impossible to find now.


----------



## vlach (Aug 24, 2017)

bflat said:


> Good impressions with Vega, but my original quote was specific to the AK380 (I owned the CU version prior to SP1000) and the pairing with Laylas with just AK380 versus CDM. I was not making any general comments about CDM. However I failed to mention which tubes I am currently using and those would be Telefunken 5719. Unfortunately those are nearly impossible to find now.



I think my quote applies just the same since i am comparing the Vega with just AK120ii versus CDM.
Substitute the AK380 for the AK120ii and the comparison with or without the CDM is pretty much the same.

Edit: Sorry, maybe i misunderstood, i thought your comment about 'stunning clarity' applied to the CDM.


----------



## haiku

bflat said:


> I have a similar configuration. One tip - if you have power plugged into to one or both components while playing, you may hear ground loop hum because the 2.5mm balanced port does not have a common ground. The solution is simple - wherever you have the USB port of the AK380 connected (PC, hub, etc.), just connect the USB port of the CDM to the same power source and that will close the ground loop. Even though you are using the 2.5mm input on the CDM, the USB can still be used to connect ground. If you only use the pair on batteries, you will not have any grounding issues. I personally use an iFI iUSB 2.0 since it 2 USB port output - power only and full USB. I connect the CDM to power only and full USB to the SP1000 and it works great with no ground loop.
> 
> The difference of CDM for the Laylas versus from your AK380 will be quite literally day and night. The clarity that you will hear is stunning.



Thank You! I will report back when I get my stuff!


----------



## haiku

bflat said:


> Good impressions with Vega, but my original quote was specific to the AK380 (I owned the CU version prior to SP1000) and the pairing with Laylas with just AK380 versus CDM. I was not making any general comments about CDM. However I failed to mention which tubes I am currently using and those would be Telefunken 5719. Unfortunately those are nearly impossible to find now.



I own and like the Vega very much, too. The Laylas with my new Balanced Silver Dragon V2 cables are in a complete different league for me though.....


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> Edit: Sorry, maybe i misunderstood, i thought your comment about 'stunning clarity' applied to the CDM.



LOL, yes. I always felt that my prior Layla pairing with AK240 and AK380 was crippling the Laylas into a muddy and veiled sound. It was only when I paired with AK3xx Amp, CDM, and finally SP1000 that the Laylas finally sound right. Out of the three, I still say CDM is the best pairing with Laylas. I've given a few impressions on this thread.

I'm curious though, with your setup which DAC sounds better AK120ii or CDM? When I had the AK240, I actually preferred CDM DAC as it sounded more organic and analog compared to the AK240. It wasn't until the AKM DACs in AK380 and SP1000 that I preferred the AKs. Similar organic sound, but exceeds the CDM in upper details.


----------



## vlach (Aug 25, 2017)

bflat said:


> LOL, yes. I always felt that my prior Layla pairing with AK240 and AK380 was crippling the Laylas into a muddy and veiled sound. It was only when I paired with AK3xx Amp, CDM, and finally SP1000 that the Laylas finally sound right. Out of the three, I still say CDM is the best pairing with Laylas. I've given a few impressions on this thread.
> 
> I'm curious though, with your setup which DAC sounds better AK120ii or CDM? When I had the AK240, I actually preferred CDM DAC as it sounded more organic and analog compared to the AK240. It wasn't until the AKM DACs in AK380 and SP1000 that I preferred the AKs. Similar organic sound, but exceeds the CDM in upper details.



That's very interesting because regardless of IEM or headphones i use, i always feel the AK120ii has better detail & transparency on its own compared to the CDM in the chain. Let's not forget that we are double-amping with the CDM in the signal path since the AK players don't have a true line out signal, therefore any amplification stage added to the signal path is in essence a degradation of the source signal. That said (and as i already stated before), the CDM brings a LOT of other good things to the table and i wouldn't want to live without it.

For me the AK120ii DAC is clearly better than the CDM's DAC. I feel the CDM's strength and true 'raison d'etre' is its glorious amp section.


----------



## Malevolent (Aug 26, 2017)

vlach said:


> I have a similar setup; AK120ll>CDM>CA Vega.
> To me the addition of the CDM is not really about added clarity, in fact i find it to be the other way around, ie. more clarity, detail and precision w/o the CDM in the chain. What the CDM 'does' bring is a fuller, larger, more expansive soundstage and slightly smoother sound. Of course, it's not something for nothing as is usually the case when trading SS for tube sound. Dynamic transients and speed take a hit, but the extra 'fat' is welcome for instruments like sax & trumpets...if you're into good jazz recordings.
> 
> From a sound quality perspective I feel the CDM is more desktop-like than portable. I love it!


For me, adding the CDM into the chain doesn't result in better clarity or detail. It doesn't take away from all that, but it certainly doesn't enhance these aspects. What the CDM brings to the table is a fuller, richer sound that is simply, addictive.

I've used the CDM with a few of my players, such as the AK380 and the SP1000. The results are always the same. Without the CDM, the sound is leaner by comparison, with more detail and treble energy. With the CDM, the music becomes weightier, but also a lot more enjoyable, with that added lushness and musicality.


----------



## Malevolent

haiku said:


> Just ordered the CDM in black, with all other tubes for tube rolling and a 2.5mm balanced cable for my AK380. Should arrive tomorrow. I´m excited as a toddler on christmas day! And today, my new Moon Audio Balanced Silver Cable for my my Layla II arrived, so great times ahead, folks!!!


Congratulations. The CDM will not disappoint you, I reckon. 

Seems like the CDM is a good match with the Layla. I didn't really enjoy the Layla in my past auditions, but I think I've got to give them a try with the CDM thrown into the mix. Previous auditions were always straight out of a DAP.


----------



## bflat

Malevolent said:


> ...Seems like the CDM is a good match with the Layla. I didn't really enjoy the Layla in my past auditions, but I think I've got to give them a try with the CDM thrown into the mix. Previous auditions were always straight out of a DAP.



I have tried in vain to figure the "pattern" of amps that pair well with Layla. At this point, it's pure trial and error. I've tried all manner of devices and have not found a constant. Given the level of investment Layla requires it can be a long journey. My suggested "shortcuts" are:

Overall winner - CDM, as amp plus good DAC
DAP - SP1000
SS Portable amp - Vorzuge Pure II+
DAC/Amp - CDM or Mojo/Hugo
Desktop SS amp - Liquid Carbon
Desktop tube amp - Gungnir 2
Cheapest option - DragonFly Red or GOV2+

Yes, I have personally gone through all of the above and I haven't even listed the longer list of bad pairings. By "bad", I mean a tonal quality that makes Layla sound more like a mid range IEM. Even my most recent iCan Pro with built-in IEM match is a dull flat sound with Laylas, but incredible with everything else I have.

Anyhow, as this is the CDM thread, I've never had a bad pairing with IEMs and headphones. It's also really fun to roll tubes. I have a Utopia on the way and I'm sure that will be a great pairing as well.


----------



## vlach

Malevolent said:


> For me, adding the CDM into the chain doesn't result in better clarity or detail. It doesn't take away from all that, but it certainly doesn't enhance these aspects. What the CDM brings to the table is a fuller, richer sound that is simply, addictive.
> 
> I've used the CDM with a few of my players, such as the AK380 and the SP1000. The results are always the same. Without the CDM, the sound is leaner by comparison, with more detail and treble energy. With the CDM, the music becomes weightier, but also a lot more enjoyable, with that added lushness and musicality.



Bingo! I concur 100%.


----------



## Malevolent

bflat said:


> I have tried in vain to figure the "pattern" of amps that pair well with Layla. At this point, it's pure trial and error. I've tried all manner of devices and have not found a constant. Given the level of investment Layla requires it can be a long journey. My suggested "shortcuts" are:
> 
> Overall winner - CDM, as amp plus good DAC
> DAP - SP1000
> ...


For me, the best portable SS amplifier is the ALO Rx Mk3-B+, but the Vorzuge Pure II+ and Cypher Labs Algorhythm Duet come very close. I like the Pure II+ myself - it sounds great, and its size hides its impressive power.

Anyway, do let us know how the pairing of the SP1000 + CDM + Utopia goes. I don't believe it'll sound anything short of *AMAZING*.


----------



## haiku

CDM will arrive tomorrow! Plus all other tubes ALO is offering right now, and a 2.5mm balanced interconnect for my AK380. I already got a Moon Audio Silver Dragon usb mini to connect to the Wolfson DAC. Man, I can´t wait to try all the possibilities the CDM offers! Great times ahead!!!


----------



## bflat

Got my Utopia today. Will need a lot more time before official impressions but amazed that I have CDM on low gain and well short of 50% volume and that's plenty loud. It's IEM like power requirement. This all in balanced. I'm no bass head, but like a little oomph above neutral and I find the Utopia has more than enough low end for my tastes. This is with the stock pads. Still working out proper fit/position on my head so won't say anything further LOL.


----------



## haiku

Got my CDM plus some tubes for tube rolling. So far I´ve listened with the stock phillips, at the moment with the sonotones. I have to admit, I always wanted to have a tube amp. I´m totally addicted to the sound of tubes! Like Vinnie Rossi always says "It´s all good.". It really doesn´t matter which tube I listen to with the CDM. They all sound spectacular! I´m listening with the Vega balanced, sometimes in the fully balanced set up, sometimes with the Moon Audio Silver Dragon Mini usb interconnect and the CDM DAC. But it isn´t a difference in sound quality, it´s more like everyday I think "Do I want to have Vanilla or Chocolate Ice Cream today?"
I´m totally in love with the CDM. I´d say with my AK380 this is an amp with world class sound. Compared to the CDM, my AK380 amp sounds old and outdated.....


----------



## haiku

Today´s "Raytheon 6832" tubes time! Let´s hear how they sound....


----------



## haiku

Oh my tubes.......lovely tubes......how sweet thy sound....


----------



## vlach

I've always wondered what's behind that chrome plated ALO cover, anyone?


----------



## Angertobi

Hy 

Have anyone a good interconnect alternative from l-shaped lightning to l-shaped micro usb ?

These two doesnt work anymore since IOS 10.3....


----------



## Angertobi

vlach said:


> I've always wondered what's behind that chrome plated ALO cover, anyone?



Have not the balls to open it


----------



## thecrow

Angertobi said:


> Hy
> 
> Have anyone a good interconnect alternative from l-shaped lightning to l-shaped micro usb ?
> 
> These two doesnt work anymore since IOS 10.3....


You do know you need the CCK from apple for the cdm with iphone?


----------



## haiku

Does anybody know what´s going on at ALO? I´ve ordered something, send emails, no one has answered for days now.....


----------



## thecrow

haiku said:


> Does anybody know what´s going on at ALO? I´ve ordered something, send emails, no one has answered for days now.....  [/QUOTE





haiku said:


> Does anybody know what´s going on at ALO? I´ve ordered something, send emails, no one has answered for days now.....


i had a similar issue about a year ago. 

I wanted to buy a premium cable that they used to make and i had a few questions. I emailed them a number of times (3 or 4 from memory) and i never got a reply.......and gave up


----------



## haiku

thecrow said:


> i had a similar issue about a year ago.
> 
> I wanted to buy a premium cable that they used to make and i had a few questions. I emailed them a number of times (3 or 4 from memory) and i never got a reply.......and gave up



That´s really strange. I never had that problem before. They always shipped my orders immediately, and answered my emails on the same day. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Angertobi

thecrow said:


> You do know you need the CCK from apple for the cdm with iphone?



Yes i have a cck + green line alo usb cable.

But for portable use, i need the l-shaped solution. Anyone who have a other l-shaped cable ,that work ?
Hope with IOS 11 next week ,my older interconnects works again.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Angertobi said:


> Yes i have a cck + green line alo usb cable.
> 
> But for portable use, i need the l-shaped solution. Anyone who have a other l-shaped cable ,that work ?
> Hope with IOS 11 next week ,my older interconnects works again.



Penon sells a cable that is supposed to include whatever guts from an actual CCK are required for iOS to recognize it as such. (I.e., they take apart a CCK cable to produce this.) 

I have no firsthand experience with it, but might be worth looking into if you absolutely require an l-shaped connection: https://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable


----------



## Angertobi

kukkurovaca said:


> Penon sells a cable that is supposed to include whatever guts from an actual CCK are required for iOS to recognize it as such. (I.e., they take apart a CCK cable to produce this.)
> 
> I have no firsthand experience with it, but might be worth looking into if you absolutely require an l-shaped connection: https://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable



Thanks so much  write Penon , and if it works with IOS 10.3.3 , i order one


----------



## haiku

I´m rather underwhelmed by the sound of the 6BF7 tubes. I only listened to them for a day though. Maybe they need some burn in? The 6111, Sonotones and 6832 sounded excellent from the start.


----------



## haiku

My Layla 2 never sounded better than now with the CDM and the 6111WA tubes. Totally unreal!


----------



## haiku

Is there a way to get the WM8741 to play DSD with my AK380 plugged in via Mini USB? I´m really amazed by the musicality of this DAC (Vinnie Rossi implementation).


----------



## bflat

haiku said:


> Is there a way to get the WM8741 to play DSD with my AK380 plugged in via Mini USB? I´m really amazed by the musicality of this DAC (Vinnie Rossi implementation).



Doubt it. Even under Mac OS, CDM needs a driver for DSD so it does not use standard USB class 2 audio.


----------



## haiku

bflat said:


> Doubt it. Even under Mac OS, CDM needs a driver for DSD so it does not use standard USB class 2 audio.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Hi, folks. I recently picked up a secondhand CDM, and have been enjoying it. I was wondering if folks had advice regarding the relative importance (if any) of balanced input vs. single-ended when using the CDM with an external dac or DAP via line-in. This isn't an urgent question because I actually like the DAC in the CDM a lot. (Slightly to my surprise, given reviews.) 

It seems like the general wisdom up to now has been that the best bang for buck in portable/transportable DACs have been the Chord Mojo and the iFi Micro Black Label. There's also a Black Label version of the iFi Nano coming out soon. These are all single-ended. The Shanling M3S is coming out next month (balanced DAP w/USB DAC functionality), the Fiio Q5 should also be out in the relatively near future (balanced DAC), and there are also balanced DAPs already on the market. (I'd prefer not to spend Astell & Kern money, but the Aune M1S is v. affordable and seems very well-liked at least as regards sound.)

Anyway, I was wondering whether it made sense to go for the best overall source that's within budget, or the best balanced source that's within budget.


----------



## cj3209

I preferred the CDM DAC over the mojo DAC.  I would let my ears to the shopping for me.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Okay, completely different sort of question:

I just swapped the stock tubes for Sonotones, and in the process, some of the adhesive under the tubes came off with the old tubes. So, I'm not sure if the adhesive that's still left on the board is enough to keep the new tubes from rattling.

If I need to replace it, is there a particular material that I should use?


----------



## bflat

kukkurovaca said:


> Okay, completely different sort of question:
> 
> I just swapped the stock tubes for Sonotones, and in the process, some of the adhesive under the tubes came off with the old tubes. So, I'm not sure if the adhesive that's still left on the board is enough to keep the new tubes from rattling.
> 
> If I need to replace it, is there a particular material that I should use?



You probably want to confirm with ALO support for sure, but here is my take. I've swapped tubes numerous times and it's not possible to have enough of the adhesive material where it is touching both tube and PCB with every single type of tube. I just leave the material on the PCB about midway of the tube and don't worry about the adhesive not touching the tubes. This ensures the glass never touches the PCB. The tubes themselves should not rattle unless you are jogging while wearing the CDM. But I mostly use my CDM as a transportable desktop so if you are somehow using it in a highly mobile manner, I'm sure ALO will send you some more material.


----------



## kukkurovaca

bflat said:


> You probably want to confirm with ALO support for sure, but here is my take. I've swapped tubes numerous times and it's not possible to have enough of the adhesive material where it is touching both tube and PCB with every single type of tube. I just leave the material on the PCB about midway of the tube and don't worry about the adhesive not touching the tubes. This ensures the glass never touches the PCB. The tubes themselves should not rattle unless you are jogging while wearing the CDM. But I mostly use my CDM as a transportable desktop so if you are somehow using it in a highly mobile manner, I'm sure ALO will send you some more material.



Thanks! I'm not jogging with it, but I usually commute via bike, with my stuff rattling around inside a pannier. But I've got the CDM in a hard case with foam inside, so it's not being overly abused ::fingers crossed::


----------



## haiku

The CDM is the best example that portable Headphone Amps are far from dying out. It sound so much better in every way than just my AK380 or even the SP1000. Every day I´m totally wowed by the SQ every time I start listening.


----------



## haiku (Sep 16, 2017)

Listening to the reissue of Canned Heat´s "Living the Blues" in 24/192. CDM + 6BF7 "Big Fatties". Sounds sublime, simply sublime...... Listening tip "Refried Boogie". Makes you just want to step up and boogie along!


----------



## Malevolent

haiku said:


> The CDM is the best example that portable Headphone Amps are far from dying out. It sound so much better in every way than just my AK380 or even the SP1000. Every day I´m totally wowed by the SQ every time I start listening.


Yes. If you're willing to invest in a bit more (okay, a few hundred to a thousand bucks more), and if you don't mind the extra weight and bulk, the presence of a portable amplifier will certainly take things to the next level. I've never once felt that my portable amps aren't adding anything good to the overall picture, be it extra fullness to the sound, a touch more weight in the lower frequencies, or an increase in dynamics and staging size.

The CDM certainly enhances the SP1000 SS, giving the overall sound extra body, a touch more warmth, and greater vocal authority and presence. Great pairing, the 2!


----------



## bflat

kukkurovaca said:


> Thanks! I'm not jogging with it, but I usually commute via bike, with my stuff rattling around inside a pannier. But I've got the CDM in a hard case with foam inside, so it's not being overly abused ::fingers crossed::



I've had a couple amp makers tell me that subminiature tubes were used for missile guidance systems since the 1940s and designed for rugged military spec. They also last for about 10K hours.


----------



## Malevolent

bflat said:


> I've had a couple amp makers tell me that subminiature tubes were used for missile guidance systems since the 1940s and designed for rugged military spec. They also last for about 10K hours.


Hmm. Did it make the missiles a touch too warm?


----------



## bflat

Malevolent said:


> Hmm. Did it make the missiles a touch too warm?



It certainly helps make their targets more "airy and open" after impact.


----------



## Malevolent

bflat said:


> It certainly helps make their targets more "airy and open" after impact.


Haha! Brilliant!

Who knew audiophiles could make good comedians?


----------



## gunwale

i am looking at alo cdm, wa8 and tur-06 for my iem 16ohms 114 sensitivity.

anyone tried at least two of them before?

thanks.


----------



## haiku

gunwale said:


> i am looking at alo cdm, wa8 and tur-06 for my iem 16ohms 114 sensitivity.
> 
> anyone tried at least two of them before?
> 
> thanks.



One advantage of the CDM is you can do tube rolling. That´s not possible with the other two afaik. And tube rolling can be quite addictive, I can tell you......


----------



## FidelityCastro

gunwale said:


> i am looking at alo cdm, wa8 and tur-06 for my iem 16ohms 114 sensitivity.
> 
> anyone tried at least two of them before?
> 
> thanks.



I own a CDM and spent some time trying a Wa8 last week. 

The CDM is great for portability. It's not smart-phone portable but I carry mine strapped to a FiiO X7mkII either in my hand or bag with no issues, and you could certainly get them into the pocket of a winter coat or even cargo pants. 
Tube rolling is fun (yes it does make an audible difference - although more about your own tonal preference than actual sound quality). 
As someone mentioned above, the amp adds real depth, punch and, especially with the tubes, warmth. When I got mine I was still using an iPhone 6 as a source, so adding the CDM's amp and DAC with a good pair of IEMs was life changing!

The Wa8 sounds AMAZING. It weighs a tonne so isn't portable. Rather, it's transportable thanks to the battery and more manageable size than desktop amp. 
All of the reviews have said the battery life is very short. 
So the Wa8 is incredibly small and transportable for a world class tube amp, but bloody heavy and short on battery for a 2017-gen on-the-move music device. It depends on which way you come at it. 
There have been complaints about the Wa8 not powering demanding 'phones, but it was fine with my IEMs. 
The sound blew me away and I will be buying one in the next couple of weeks. On sheer sound preference, I'd take the Wa8; but for my lifestyle and the portability, I'm glad I have the CDM. It's a fantastic product.


----------



## haiku

FidelityCastro said:


> I own a CDM and spent some time trying a Wa8 last week.
> 
> The CDM is great for portability. It's not smart-phone portable but I carry mine strapped to a FiiO X7mkII either in my hand or bag with no issues, and you could certainly get them into the pocket of a winter coat or even cargo pants.
> Tube rolling is fun (yes it does make an audible difference - although more about your own tonal preference than actual sound quality).
> ...




I also thought about ordering the Wa8, but the lack of a balanced out/in made me change my mind.


----------



## gunwale

FidelityCastro said:


> I own a CDM and spent some time trying a Wa8 last week.
> 
> The CDM is great for portability. It's not smart-phone portable but I carry mine strapped to a FiiO X7mkII either in my hand or bag with no issues, and you could certainly get them into the pocket of a winter coat or even cargo pants.
> Tube rolling is fun (yes it does make an audible difference - although more about your own tonal preference than actual sound quality).
> ...



are you connecting via usb input or aux bypassing the dac?


----------



## FidelityCastro

haiku said:


> I also thought about ordering the Wa8, but the lack of a balanced out/in made me change my mind.


I'm a massive fan of balanced so I should have said that it's another feature of the CDM that I love (And indeed my last three DAPs). But the Wa8 still sounded amazing.


----------



## FidelityCastro

gunwale said:


> are you connecting via usb input or aux bypassing the dac?


When I used the CDM with the iPhone I was using a custom OTG cable and using the CDM's DAC. But with the Fiio I reckon it's DAC is better so I'm just using the line out from the Fiio to the CDM (I.e. Just using it as a portable tube amp) and the balanced out from the CDM.


----------



## meomap

Hi,
How many different pair of tubes have users in this thread tested so far?
And which brand sounds the best so far?


----------



## gunwale

FidelityCastro said:


> When I used the CDM with the iPhone I was using a custom OTG cable and using the CDM's DAC. But with the Fiio I reckon it's DAC is better so I'm just using the line out from the Fiio to the CDM (I.e. Just using it as a portable tube amp) and the balanced out from the CDM.



so both of the setups sounds similar?


----------



## FidelityCastro

Ip


gunwale said:


> so both of the setups sounds similar?


iphone > CDM was a while ago but they certainly both sound good. I haven't tried the CDM's DAC with the FiiO. 
I've also added new IEMs and IEM cables since then, and that makes as much or more difference than which DAC I'm using (assuming we're talking good DACs inside decent DAPs).


----------



## thecrow

i used to have the pha 3 which is a great neutral dac/amp. Great open soundstage with great detail. it packs quite a punch and takes control

a while ago i spent a little bit of time playing around with the cdm and pha3. 

after BRIEFLY using the dac of the pha 3 with the amp of the cdm i came to the (perhaps premature) conclusion that this set up was pretty close to the pha in dac and amp mode.
ie that more of the over all sound of the cdm (ie slight roundness/musical touch) comes from the dac influence rather than the tube influence. 

i can't recall what i thought of the the cdm as dac and the pha 3 amp, perhaps from a vague memory the pha 3 amp took control due to the energy it brings to the table

(all this whilst using my iphone 6 plus as source streaming tidal)


----------



## kukkurovaca

thecrow said:


> after BRIEFLY using the dac of the pha 3 with the amp of the cdm i came to the (perhaps premature) conclusion that this set up was pretty close to the pha in dac and amp mode.
> ie that more of the over all sound of the cdm (ie slight roundness/musical touch) comes from the dac influence rather than the tube influence.



This was also my experience comparing the CDM to my TEAC HA-P50 using the CDM dac through both, as well as using aux in from another source on both. Not that the amp section on the CDM wasn't different but that the CDM's DAC was much more so. (Note: I have no prior experience with tube amps, at all.)

Switching from the stock tubes to Sonotones does make the CDM's amp section more distinct-sounding, but it's still subtle.


----------



## Ike1985

Anyone tried Hugo2 + CDM?


----------



## meomap

Ike1985 said:


> Anyone tried Hugo2 + CDM?



The question I'd WHY?
It's either CDM or Hugo2 as dac/amp.
You want tube sound or SS sound?


----------



## vlach

meomap said:


> The question I'd WHY?
> It's either CDM or Hugo2 as dac/amp.
> You want tube sound or SS sound?



He happens to have both, maybe the Hugo2 as DAC and the CDM as amp is the best of both worlds?


----------



## meomap

vlach said:


> He happens to have both, maybe the Hugo2 as DAC and the CDM as amp is the best of both worlds?



Actually,  it's kind of tempting to hear what Hugo2 has to offer.  Probably,  I have to search and find a dealer in the Bay area to try out in the near future. Waiting for more reviews and see from there.


----------



## bflat

There are some characteristics of tubes that cannot be simulated or EQ'd. First, tube distortion tends to be more even order harmonics which means the added distortions are incremented in octaves so that it gives sound a more full/richer tone. Next, tubes measure consistently across power output whereas solid state tends to be optimal at full power. There are other differences like feedback and clipping, but these are the main points. However, if purity is your goal, then putting any amplification to the H2 or even Dave goes against that philosophy (and Chord's). In fact I think most Dave owners sell off their expensive amplifiers.


----------



## 480126

FidelityCastro said:


> I own a CDM and spent some time trying a Wa8 last week.
> 
> The CDM is great for portability. It's not smart-phone portable but I carry mine strapped to a FiiO X7mkII either in my hand or bag with no issues, and you could certainly get them into the pocket of a winter coat or even cargo pants.
> Tube rolling is fun (yes it does make an audible difference - although more about your own tonal preference than actual sound quality).
> ...


What does the ALO CDM with Fiio X7Mkii better? And what does the Wa8 better? Thanks Frida


----------



## pbca26

I have a serious issue pairing my CMD with AK240/320. After I upgraded to the latest firmware both daps I hear unpleasant clicking sounds when I change tracks and stop/pause music.
For some reason this doesn't happen if I pair a phone or a laptop with CDM. In USB-dac mode everything acts normal as well.
I guess I have to visit local repair center to roll back firmware on my AK's


----------



## thecrow (Nov 26, 2017)

AN issue with my cdm.

When using with my iPhone (tidal streaming and offline) i find that apmost every song has a momentary/brief drop out or two

Are others experiencing this?
I’ve been told by my store that this is an ios issue. And that’s always a possibility

I will be trying it with my mac as well to validate or discount that theory


----------



## meomap

thecrow said:


> AN issue with my cdm.
> 
> When using with my iPhone (tidal streaming and offline) i find that apmost every song has a momentary/brief drop out or two
> 
> ...



Other thread like iBasso DX200, users experience the same drop.
It is Tidal problem, not any unit ptoblem.


----------



## thecrow (Nov 26, 2017)

meomap said:


> Other thread like iBasso DX200, users experience the same drop.
> It is Tidal problem, not any unit ptoblem.


Thanks for the info

And only when using with ios?
Edit: i guess not as I assume dx200 is using android system


----------



## seedubchris

Just got cdm. It didn't come with a 2.5 to 2.5 cable so here is no way to experience the balanced out to UE uerm.
Do you have to run into the cdm balanced to use the balanced out of the dac? If so where would I find a proper balanced to balanced cable.
 My ak320 sounds good feeding se but I read it sounds better in balanced.
 Can I plug in my ak320 via USB and then use the onboard dac to balanced out. Has anyone had any success with ask players USB out to cdm via mini USB or whatever android calls the mini out port? Will I have to send in cdm to have the mod done to enable this . When did alo start doing this mod to all outgoing cdm's? Maybe mine already has this from factory. Can anyone comment on which is better sounding ? 
 Finally what cabling do I need to run out of my iPhone 5. Cck? Thanks sounds great so far with mullards.


----------



## kukkurovaca

seedubchris said:


> Just got cdm. It didn't come with a 2.5 to 2.5 cable so here is no way to experience the balanced out to UE uerm.
> Do you have to run into the cdm balanced to use the balanced out of the dac? If so where would I find a proper balanced to balanced cable.
> My ak320 sounds good feeding se but I read it sounds better in balanced.
> Can I plug in my ak320 via USB and then use the onboard dac to balanced out. Has anyone had any success with ask players USB out to cdm via mini USB or whatever android calls the mini out port? Will I have to send in cdm to have the mod done to enable this . When did alo start doing this mod to all outgoing cdm's? Maybe mine already has this from factory. Can anyone comment on which is better sounding ?
> Finally what cabling do I need to run out of my iPhone 5. Cck? Thanks sounds great so far with mullards.



ALO sells a 2.5 interconnect, and I'm sure most custom cable makers could also provide one.

The CDM is designed to give good balanced output from either single-ended or balanced sources. The CDM's own dac is not balanced IIRC.

Yes you need a CCK cable for use w/iPhone.


----------



## bflat

seedubchris said:


> Just got cdm. It didn't come with a 2.5 to 2.5 cable so here is no way to experience the balanced out to UE uerm.
> Do you have to run into the cdm balanced to use the balanced out of the dac? If so where would I find a proper balanced to balanced cable.
> My ak320 sounds good feeding se but I read it sounds better in balanced.
> Can I plug in my ak320 via USB and then use the onboard dac to balanced out. Has anyone had any success with ask players USB out to cdm via mini USB or whatever android calls the mini out port? Will I have to send in cdm to have the mod done to enable this . When did alo start doing this mod to all outgoing cdm's? Maybe mine already has this from factory. Can anyone comment on which is better sounding ?
> Finally what cabling do I need to run out of my iPhone 5. Cck? Thanks sounds great so far with mullards.



I would recommend you go with your AK320 as balanced DAC output to the balanced input to your CDM. I recall Ken Ball himself showing how he used his AK380 balanced output for his CDM. You will also get a lot more battery life using the CDM as just an amp versus amp plus DAC.

As for your iPhone as source, yes you want to use the CDM in DAC+amp and need a CCK cable or you can get a 3rd party unofficial integrated cable from Penon Audio like this one:

https://penonaudio.com/lightning-to...ding-cable-for-mojohugo.html?search=lightning

This one actually uses a disassembled CCK to ensure compatibility. There are cheaper ones that use their own circuitry but may not work.

Lastly, if your CDM is purchased earlier than 2016, it definitely does not have the "R" mod. If you are the original owner, ALO will do the mod for free. All you incur is one-way shipping costs. I just did this a few weeks back and they turned it around within a week. The mod improves OTG compatibility for iOS and Android.


----------



## haiku

In the Hong Kong high end circles there´s the unanimous opinion, that the AK380/320/300 usb output is the worst sounding, and the total true balance output is the best sounding. This is also my experience.


----------



## vlach

haiku said:


> In the Hong Kong high end circles there´s the unanimous opinion, that the AK380/320/300 usb output is the worst sounding, and the total true balance output is the best sounding. This is also my experience.



My understanding is that the micro-USB on AK players is meant for connection to a computer (to be used as a DAC) or for charging and that no digital audio output is possible through USB. Is that not the case with the 300 series?


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> My understanding is that the micro-USB on AK players is meant for connection to a computer (to be used as a DAC) or for charging and that no digital audio output is possible through USB. Is that not the case with the 300 series?



All Android based AK DAPs support USB digital output. They updated firmware across the board about a year ago. Not sure how many owners use it that way considering much of the premium cost of an AK DAP is in the DAC and amp functions.


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> Not sure how many owners use it that way considering much of the premium cost of an AK DAP is in the DAC and amp functions.



The issue is double amping. I would love to take advantage of the DAC, however the absence of a dedicated line out port means the connection to my CDM has to happen through the headphone out jack of the player which is an amplified signal. The additional gain stage, volume pot, etc in the signal chain affects SQ unfortunately.


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> All Android based AK DAPs support USB digital output. They updated firmware across the board about a year ago.



Good to know, thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> The issue is double amping. I would love to take advantage of the DAC, however the absence of a dedicated line out port means the connection to my CDM has to happen through the headphone out jack of the player which is an amplified signal. The additional gain stage, volume pot, etc in the signal chain affects SQ unfortunately.



I had a chance to compare the AK380 CU line out from the headphone jack and also "true" line out with the dock (e.g. 4 line out pins on the bottom of the AK380) and I could not detect any difference in sound when connected to the ALO CDM. From my perspective, I view the headphone jack as a variable line out, much like the Chord Mojo and Hugo. Yes, I realize there is no amp section to the Chord products, but the resulting measurements of the AK headphone out is extremely clean, especially when driven with no load such as a very high impedance line in which is typically in the 10K Ohm or more range.


----------



## seedubchris

The double amping is precisely what I'm worried about. What's the point in taking the clean signal from the AK320 and cranking it to the max(reducing battery life) and then reamping with the cdm.? What really happens when the "line out" option is selected in the 320 menue? Does anything really change or is it just wide open?  This is the one thing I am not pleased about with my new ak 320 is the "appearance " on paper that it has a dedicated line out when in fact it's just the headphone out turned up 100% . The balanced out from the xlr's on the cradle are even tied to the headphone out level.  No real gain there other than changing the connector type. What a useless gimmic . I can just order a set of trrs to xlrs and saved the money or even solder up a set my self .I think that is very misleading but I know this is the wrong place to vent about this. It does beg the question then ,what is the best gainstaging for this set up. Maybe it's no better or even worse for headroom to have the output cranked from the ak or dap? Maybe it's better to go 50/50 on the input to volume out of the cdm? Anyone have any experience trying different staging to the input? This had me looking around for a dap with a "real" dedicated out and not a "pseudo " line out. The onkyo DX-1a might have one but I can't tell again from just the adds. They all hide the dirty details behind flowery descriptions and let you find out the hard way.
I'm really liking the sound of the cdm with the mullards but finding the right way to integrate it into my system is proving to be a little challenging . I wish it had more resolving dacs then the choice would be obvious. I would then go digital in (preferably spdif) but no joy there either. Maybe I'm just making a big deal out of nothing because it does sound good paired with the ak but I just know there is more resolution to be had with a proper source feed from dap. Anyone have any ideas who makes a portable dap with this feature that sounds good? I got my wallet out !


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> I had a chance to compare the AK380 CU line out from the headphone jack and also "true" line out with the dock (e.g. 4 line out pins on the bottom of the AK380) and I could not detect any difference in sound when connected to the ALO CDM. From my perspective, I view the headphone jack as a variable line out, much like the Chord Mojo and Hugo. Yes, I realize there is no amp section to the Chord products, but the resulting measurements of the AK headphone out is extremely clean, especially when driven with no load such as a very high impedance line in which is typically in the 10K Ohm or more range.



You bring up some very good points and i actually feel better knowing you couldn't tell the headphone out apart from the line out dock. Maybe I'm not missing much by not having a true line out afterall. And i agree the headphone out, even maxed out is ultra clean. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## bflat

seedubchris said:


> ...Maybe I'm just making a big deal out of nothing because it does sound good paired with the ak but I just know there is more resolution to be had with a proper source feed from dap. Anyone have any ideas who makes a portable dap with this feature that sounds good? I got my wallet out !



Unless you are an amp designer yourself, I would not take what you may have heard or read as an absolute. There are many great products that don't follow the status quo. Bottom line is try it out. When the owner of ALO uses his personal AK380 line out with CDM and the fact that they sell a cable specifically for this, I think that's a pretty safe bet that the results sound damn good. Sometimes you have to look at the bigger picture and not so much into the weeds of measurements and theory.


----------



## seedubchris

Excellent advice for sure. I just had a discussion with someone at Alo about the best way to go about all of this and he said the best way was to use the mini USB out of the ak to the USB in to the alo cdm. This way the dual Wolfson dacs could be employed and render a balanced output for my iem's. Now the question is where to get a mini USB to mini USB cable ? I doubt it's possible to use a usb2 to mini USB adapter or it's a crap shoot as to wheather it would work or not. He said ak makes the cable but I have never seen that anywhere. Alo doesn't make it It stands to reason the the best way to experience the cdm in full balanced output would be to go into the internal dac. This is the full cdm recipie any way. Now I just need to find the cabling and determine if my cdm has the mod already that allows for this type of USB to USB hookup. Guess I will just have to order the cables and try it out one
 solution at a time . I sure hope the balanced out helps increase the power to the point that it will power my audeze LCD-xc's.at this stage the se sounds awful. It might be futile to think the cdm can power those cans at all and I will need to get into a Scitt mjolinarr or questyle etc...
 I know this has been said but am I correct in assuming the only way to get a balanced output from the cdm is by either going balanced in or using the USB in? Thanks


----------



## vlach

seedubchris said:


> Excellent advice for sure. I just had a discussion with someone at Alo about the best way to go about all of this and he said the best way was to use the mini USB out of the ak to the USB in to the alo cdm. This way the dual Wolfson dacs could be employed and render a balanced output for my iem's. Now the question is where to get a mini USB to mini USB cable ? I doubt it's possible to use a usb2 to mini USB adapter or it's a crap shoot as to wheather it would work or not. He said ak makes the cable but I have never seen that anywhere. Alo doesn't make it It stands to reason the the best way to experience the cdm in full balanced output would be to go into the internal dac. This is the full cdm recipie any way. Now I just need to find the cabling and determine if my cdm has the mod already that allows for this type of USB to USB hookup. Guess I will just have to order the cables and try it out one
> solution at a time . I sure hope the balanced out helps increase the power to the point that it will power my audeze LCD-xc's.at this stage the se sounds awful. It might be futile to think the cdm can power those cans at all and I will need to get into a Scitt mjolinarr or questyle etc...
> I know this has been said but am I correct in assuming the only way to get a balanced output from the cdm is by either going balanced in or using the USB in? Thanks



This is just my opinion but i feel the CDM DAC is just ok while the amp really shines. I feel the other way around about my AK120ii after experimenting with all the different combinations. I think the dual dac implementarion in the AK is superior therefore i wouldn't recommend bypassing that stage and reduce the player to a transport-only platform. But, I'm sure you will find out for yourself.

Edit: All tests were conducted SE.


----------



## bflat

seedubchris said:


> Excellent advice for sure. I just had a discussion with someone at Alo about the best way to go about all of this and he said the best way was to use the mini USB out of the ak to the USB in to the alo cdm. This way the dual Wolfson dacs could be employed and render a balanced output for my iem's. Now the question is where to get a mini USB to mini USB cable ? I doubt it's possible to use a usb2 to mini USB adapter or it's a crap shoot as to wheather it would work or not. He said ak makes the cable but I have never seen that anywhere. Alo doesn't make it It stands to reason the the best way to experience the cdm in full balanced output would be to go into the internal dac. This is the full cdm recipie any way. Now I just need to find the cabling and determine if my cdm has the mod already that allows for this type of USB to USB hookup. Guess I will just have to order the cables and try it out one
> solution at a time . I sure hope the balanced out helps increase the power to the point that it will power my audeze LCD-xc's.at this stage the se sounds awful. It might be futile to think the cdm can power those cans at all and I will need to get into a Scitt mjolinarr or questyle etc...
> I know this has been said but am I correct in assuming the only way to get a balanced output from the cdm is by either going balanced in or using the USB in? Thanks



From your AK320 to CDM, you want to get a Micro USB to Micro USB "OTG" cable. NOT Mini USB. There are numerous OTG cables on Amazon to pick from. However, if your CDM does not have the "R" mod, I'm pretty sure AK DAPs will not work. You should have plenty of power from the CDM balanced output for your LCD-XC, even in low gain. Personally I still think you will get better results just using your AK320 balanced line out as it has dual AKM4490 DACs and femto clocks.

On your last question, you still get balanced output with unbalanced input on the CDM, but the volume will be considerably lower unless you get a DAC that can output more than 2V. I used a Chord Mojo at 3V with the CDM and it also sounded great.


----------



## haiku

vlach said:


> My understanding is that the micro-USB on AK players is meant for connection to a computer (to be used as a DAC) or for charging and that no digital audio output is possible through USB. Is that not the case with the 300 series?



Nope. I have the Moon Audio Silver Dragon Mini OTG. Works fine, but sounds meh....


----------



## haiku

vlach said:


> The issue is double amping. I would love to take advantage of the DAC, however the absence of a dedicated line out port means the connection to my CDM has to happen through the headphone out jack of the player which is an amplified signal. The additional gain stage, volume pot, etc in the signal chain affects SQ unfortunately.



This is not an issue for many high enders in Japan and China. There the people are happily doing double, triple, quadruple or more amping, to achieve the sound quality they desire. I think it´s part of the beauty of this hobby, but if it is stress for others, they should just not do it. My 2 Cents.


----------



## haiku

bflat said:


> I had a chance to compare the AK380 CU line out from the headphone jack and also "true" line out with the dock (e.g. 4 line out pins on the bottom of the AK380) and I could not detect any difference in sound when connected to the ALO CDM. From my perspective, I view the headphone jack as a variable line out, much like the Chord Mojo and Hugo. Yes, I realize there is no amp section to the Chord products, but the resulting measurements of the AK headphone out is extremely clean, especially when driven with no load such as a very high impedance line in which is typically in the 10K Ohm or more range.



That´s no surprise, when you use the stock tubes or the others ALO sells. The sad truth is, they all don´t sound very good. I have special customized vintage tubes, which cost me a fortune, but with those I can hear differences between IC and headphone cables very clearly.


----------



## haiku

vlach said:


> This is just my opinion but i feel the CDM DAC is just ok while the amp really shines. I feel the other way around about my AK120ii after experimenting with all the different combinations. I think the dual dac implementarion in the AK is superior therefore i wouldn't recommend bypassing that stage and reduce the player to a transport-only platform. But, I'm sure you will find out for yourself.
> 
> Edit: All tests were conducted SE.



That´s right. The AK Daps up to the AK380 can really benefit from adding the CDM. My SP1000Cu doesn´t need an amp. It´s a masterpiece in itself, sonically and optically.


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> All Android based AK DAPs support USB digital output. They updated firmware across the board about a year ago.



Are you sure this applies to all AK DAPs? My 120ii is on the latest FW 1.35 from Oct 2017 and the USB Connection menu has (2) options; MTP or DAC but no USB digital audio.


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> Are you sure this applies to all AK DAPs? My 120ii is on the latest FW 1.35 from Oct 2017 and the USB Connection menu has (2) options; MTP or DAC but no USB digital audio.



I believe the update came with FW 1.34 so it should be there for you. If you see a "USB Audio" option in setup then you have it. Under that option you can select DSD as PCM or DoP. As to how you get it working, I personally have not tried it. It could be as easy as just connect the OTG cable.


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> I believe the update came with FW 1.34 so it should be there for you. If you see a "USB Audio" option in setup then you have it. Under that option you can select DSD as PCM or DoP. As to how you get it working, I personally have not tried it. It could be as easy as just connect the OTG cable.




Sadly that is not the case for the 120ii, there is no 'USB audio' option.


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> Sadly that is not the case for the 120ii, there is no 'USB audio' option.



Bummer, I have only personally seen AK240 working and thought it's the same platform and firmware as the AK100 ii and AK120 ii.


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> Bummer, I have only personally seen AK240 working and thought it's the same platform and firmware as the AK100 ii and AK120 ii.



Looks like my best option is to get a Chord Mojo, connect via optical and then line out to CDM, a triple stack affair...


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> Looks like my best option is to get a Chord Mojo, connect via optical and then line out to CDM, a triple stack affair...



There's another alternative, but more pricey. If you get the Poly module for the Mojo, I think the AK Connect features of your AK120ii should be able to wirelessly connect to it. I would definitely check on the Poly thread to see if anyone has done this. If it works well, it would be the cleanest digital signal you can feed into Mojo and also do away with interconnects.


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> There's another alternative, but more pricey. If you get the Poly module for the Mojo, I think the AK Connect features of your AK120ii should be able to wirelessly connect to it. I would definitely check on the Poly thread to see if anyone has done this. If it works well, it would be the cleanest digital signal you can feed into Mojo and also do away with interconnects.



Yeah but ultimately i need to physically connect from the Mojo to the CDM regardless of Poly. At this point i don't mind one more cable, but thanks for the suggestion nonetheless


----------



## seedubchris (Dec 22, 2017)

"That´s right. The AK Daps up to the AK380 can really benefit from adding the CDM. My SP1000Cu doesn´t need an amp. It´s a masterpiece in itself, sonically and optically."



Looks like you are having a change of heart about your 1000. A couple weeks ago you said you didn't like the way it sounded and were going to wait for a firmware update so it would sound more to your liking. What changed....?


----------



## seedubchris

So now that I know the cdm can output balanced even with a SE input ... what can I expect to improve by tracking down (not that easy it seems) or having a custom 2.5 to custom 2.5 cable made for the ak to the cdm balanced. Will there be any change at all? More headroom? World peace..jk?  Moon audio will build me one for $125 and I'm sure I'll have to wait around for a few weeks. Maybe the cdm will be more up to the task of powering my audeze LCD-xc in balanced. People sure seem to poopoo the balanced thing but it sure sounds better to me and is obviously more powerful. Does anyone know what kind of output I can expect with a true balanced signal path? Audeze wants 1watt. Think I'll get there? If not I'm considering a rsa lightning. That ought to do it if this doesn't but the sale he is havng expires before the time I will receive my new cable so I'm kinda screwed.


----------



## haiku

seedubchris said:


> "That´s right. The AK Daps up to the AK380 can really benefit from adding the CDM. My SP1000Cu doesn´t need an amp. It´s a masterpiece in itself, sonically and optically."
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are having a change of heart about your 1000. A couple weeks ago you said you didn't like the way it sounded and were going to wait for a firmware update so it would sound more to your liking. What changed....?



I was almost about to sell the SP1000Cu, because I really didn´t like the sound signature. All this time though, I was wondering why there was such a big difference between the AK380 and SP1000. Then I remembered, that I never listened to the SP1000 without the CDM, because I assumed the CDM would benefit the SP1000, just like it did with all my AK3XX models before. Boy, was I wrong. The first time I´ve connected my Layla II to my SP1000Cu, I was completely blown away by the power, details and beauty of the sound. With the SP1000, the CDM is rather a bottleneck than a benefit in terms of sound quality. From my experience, the CDM has the best synergy  with the AK380. No wonder, because it was the Dap Ken Ball designed the CDM with!


----------



## vlach (Dec 22, 2017)

haiku said:


> I was almost about to sell the SP1000Cu, because I really didn´t like the sound signature. All this time though, I was wondering why there was such a big difference between the AK380 and SP1000. Then I remembered, that I never listened to the SP1000 without the CDM, because I assumed the CDM would benefit the SP1000, just like it did with all my AK3XX models before. Boy, was I wrong. The first time I´ve connected my Layla II to my SP1000Cu, I was completely blown away by the power, details and beauty of the sound. With the SP1000, the CDM is rather a bottleneck than a benefit in terms of sound quality. From my experience, the CDM has the best synergy  with the AK380. No wonder, because it was the Dap Ken Ball designed the CDM with!



Do you know if Ken uses the DAC section of the AK380 or CDM?

Edit: i recall reading somewhere that he uses the 2.5mm balanced connection from his AK380 therefore not utilizing the DAC section of (his own creation) the CDM...uless i got it wrong and he uses the 2.5mm balanced comnection out of the 'CDM' and USB from the AK.


----------



## vlach (Dec 22, 2017)

vlach said:


> Yeah but ultimately i need to physically connect from the Mojo to the CDM regardless of Poly. At this point i don't mind one more cable, but thanks for the suggestion nonetheless



I am now on the fence about buying the Mojo after reading some reports of a compact soundstage. This is precisely what I'm trying to cure on my AK120ii.
I have the Oppo HA-2 and the DAC section is really good. It opens things up and has more air & space around instruments. The bass boost is a nice bonus and occasionally comes in handy with some recordings (especially with the T1).
Unfortunately there is no way to get digital audio out of the AK120ii to it. Bummer.
Maybe a better solution is to trade in the 120ii for the 70mkii then go USB<HA-2<CDM.

Even AK120ii<headphone out<HA-2 sounds better to me than AK120ii on its own which is saying a lot for a DAC/amp costing only $299. This ought to be embarrassing for Astell & Kern!

So for now it's AK120ii<headphone out<CDM, which is excellent but would be even better with the HA-2 in between to handle DAC duties.


----------



## haiku

vlach said:


> Do you know if Ken uses the DAC section of the AK380 or CDM?
> 
> Edit: i recall reading somewhere that he uses the 2.5mm balanced connection from his AK380 therefore not utilizing the DAC section of (his own creation) the CDM...uless i got it wrong and he uses the 2.5mm balanced comnection out of the 'CDM' and USB from the AK.



Ken used the balanced out from the AK380 into the balanced in from the CDM, but last thing I know, Ken told me he now listens with the Sony WM-Z1.


----------



## thecrow

vlach said:


> I am now on the fence about buying the Mojo after reading some reports of a compact soundstage. This is precisely what I'm trying to cure on my AK120ii.
> I have the Oppo HA-2 and the DAC section is really good. It opens things up and has more air & space around instruments. The bass boost is a nice bonus and occasionally comes in handy with some recordings (especially with the T1).
> Unfortunately there is no way to get digital audio out of the AK120ii to it. Bummer.
> Maybe a better solution is to trade in the 120ii for the 70mkii then go USB<HA-2<CDM.
> ...


Thats how i found the mojo.  Though quite ckean  I found it too congested and a bit too warm. I ended up buying a sony pha3 which was neutral and livelly (perhaps on the bright side of neutral). 

I did not use the mojo with another amp, just by itself.

It is quite open and i never regretted it. I do recommend the pha3. I’m surprised it doesn’t have as much as a following as the mojo

Just as good but different to the mojo

I later bought my alo cdm to soften my sound of my er4s and focal spirit pro. Since then i have bought se846. 

I even use my cdm with my elear and lcd2 and though not perfect for those (more power would be idesl) it dies the job pretty well

Both the pha3 and cdm are very versatile.


----------



## vlach

thecrow said:


> Thats how i found the mojo.  Though quite ckean  I found it too congested and a bit too warm. I ended up buying a sony pha3 which was neutral and livelly (perhaps on the bright side of neutral).
> 
> I did not use the mojo with another amp, just by itself.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your feedback. I'm starting to get the feeling that the Mojo might be over hyped. You recommendation for the PHA-3 reminded me i have the PHA-2 collecting dust somewhere so i dug it out today and did some A/B tests against the HA-2. You know what? I like it, it has more body to instruments and sounds more analog. Problem is i can't insert it (as a DAC) between my AK120ii & CDM, so i'm back to square one.


----------



## FidelityCastro

vlach said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I'm starting to get the feeling that the Mojo might be over hyped. You recommendation for the PHA-3 reminded me i have the PHA-2 collecting dust somewhere so i dug it out today and did some A/B tests against the HA-2. You know what? I like it, it has more body to instruments and sounds more analog. Problem is i can't insert it (as a DAC) between my AK120ii & CDM, so i'm back to square one.



The Mojo is a great, well-priced product considering the sound quality and the original cost of a Hugo 1, which it isn’t a million miles away from sound-wise (not as good as the Hugo, but heck of a lot cheaper). Everything in this field probably gets a bit over-hyped in the beginning. New toy syndrome and all that. I have a Hugo 1 and tried the Mojo but found that I preferred the CDM as an add-on to my music player over both of them. Personal taste etc.


----------



## vlach

FidelityCastro said:


> The Mojo is a great, well-priced product considering the sound quality and the original cost of a Hugo 1, which it isn’t a million miles away from sound-wise (not as good as the Hugo, but heck of a lot cheaper). Everything in this field probably gets a bit over-hyped in the beginning. New toy syndrome and all that. I have a Hugo 1 and tried the Mojo but found that I preferred the CDM as an add-on to my music player over both of them. Personal taste etc.




I'm going to keep an open mind about the Mojo and try to demo it. Out of curiosity, are you using your player's DAC and the amp-only section of the CDM?


----------



## FidelityCastro

vlach said:


> I'm going to keep an open mind about the Mojo and try to demo it. Out of curiosity, are you using your player's DAC and the amp-only section of the CDM?



When i first got the CDM, it was to strap to an iPhone 6. I used OTG and the Apple CCK to utilise the CDM’s DAC as well as the amp. Sounded amazing (obviously an upgrade versus the iPhone) using balanced out on the CDM. 

Then I tried it with the Onkyo DP-X1, where it obviously added less value but still good. I tried it as DAC+amp as well as just amp - both good. 

Then with FiiO X5iii as an amp only, which It didn’t pair well with, for some reason. Having said that, the FiiO was very disappointing. 

With the X7 mkII, I’m using the line out to the CDM, so it’s as an amp only. Sounds really good, altho I’m pleased that the X7 mkII makes a good account of itself without any add-ons.


----------



## Bosk

Has anyone by chance compared the ALO CDM or Continental V5 with one of the more recent Vorzuge amps, like the Pure II or Duo II? I'm in the market for a high-end portable amp to accompany my AK380 and prefer something with great sub-bass response in particular.


----------



## vlach

FidelityCastro said:


> When i first got the CDM, it was to strap to an iPhone 6. I used OTG and the Apple CCK to utilise the CDM’s DAC as well as the amp. Sounded amazing (obviously an upgrade versus the iPhone) using balanced out on the CDM.
> 
> Then I tried it with the Onkyo DP-X1, where it obviously added less value but still good. I tried it as DAC+amp as well as just amp - both good.
> 
> ...



Thank you for these details, very useful. So to recap: you prefer the CDM as an amp only add on to the X7ii (using the X7ii's DAC stage) vs using the Hugo1 or Mojo as DAC/amps with X7ii?
Wouldn't it be even better if the Hugo1 or Mojo fed the CDM rather than feeding the CDM with the X7ii line out?


----------



## tracyca

This week me and my silver CDM have been getting a lot of play, I still can't believe how this master piece sounds. I'm glad I didn't sell it. It pairs fantastic with my 3003i and ie 800 & ie 800s.


----------



## seedubchris

Does anyone know if there will be better sound from the balanced out of the CDM if I use the balanced input from my AK320 vs. the single ended input? Is there any difference between the two inputs or does the phase split circuitry work for both inputs?


----------



## bflat

seedubchris said:


> Does anyone know if there will be better sound from the balanced out of the CDM if I use the balanced input from my AK320 vs. the single ended input? Is there any difference between the two inputs or does the phase split circuitry work for both inputs?



Technically, the phase splitter is only to convert SE to balanced. The balanced input to balanced output would be the purest path. Try both and go with what you feel sounds best.


----------



## tracyca (Jan 3, 2018)

Just changed my CDM tubes to the 6BF7 big bottle and so far liking the sound. Bass more impactful. The original ie800 really sounds awesome with these tubes.


----------



## tracyca

Boy O' Boy do these 6832 tubes get sizzling hot, but sound Great with the AKGk3003i. I don't believe the extra heat will hurt the unit through.


----------



## haiku

tracyca said:


> Boy O' Boy do these 6832 tubes get sizzling hot, but sound Great with the AKGk3003i. I don't believe the extra heat will hurt the unit through.



No way, Bro. Don´t worry, just sit back and enjoy those tubes, Man!


----------



## Malevolent (Jan 7, 2018)

Bosk said:


> Has anyone by chance compared the ALO CDM or Continental V5 with one of the more recent Vorzuge amps, like the Pure II or Duo II? I'm in the market for a high-end portable amp to accompany my AK380 and prefer something with great sub-bass response in particular.


I've tried the Pure II and Duo in the past. Never in comparison with any of ALO's tube amps, though.

Still, if you want an amp that provides authority, a well-rounded sound, and an excellent tonality to boot, you can't really go wrong with any of the top amps from Vorzuge or ALO, to be frank. Personally, I've found tube amps like the CV3, CDM and CV5 to sound a little warmer in general to solid state amps, such as the Rx, National, Pure and Duo. In fact, I reckon you would be very happy with say, a CV5. This is an excellent choice if portability is a key factor.

For me, I pair my AK380 with either a Rx MK3-B+ or a Continental V3. Both are in heavy rotation (in fact, I tend to carry both with me wherever I go).

The CDM is a great amp, with a DAC function to boot. Still, if you're looking to get one, you're going to have to consider the cost, weight, size, and heat. These factors are all a level above those of the other top-notch portable amps on the market.


----------



## Bosk

Malevolent said:


> I've tried the Pure II and Duo in the past. Never in comparison with any of ALO's tube amps, though.
> 
> Still, if you want an amp that provides authority, a well-rounded sound, and an excellent tonality to boot, you can't really go wrong with any of the top amps from Vorzuge or ALO, to be frank. Personally, I've found tube amps like the CV3, CDM and CV5 to sound a little warmer in general to solid state amps, such as the Rx, National, Pure and Duo. In fact, I reckon you would be very happy with say, a CV5. This is an excellent choice if portability is a key factor.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your impressions Malevolent.I am leaning towards the CV5 over the Vorzuge Pure II as I typically prefer the effortless liquidity of tube amps over solid state.


----------



## Malevolent

Bosk said:


> Thank you for your impressions Malevolent.I am leaning towards the CV5 over the Vorzuge Pure II as I typically prefer the effortless liquidity of tube amps over solid state.


Well, yes, I know just what you mean. My 2 portable tube amps, the CV3 and the CDM provide a very lush and rounded sound. It's very addictive, to be honest. 

I've been eyeing the CV5 for a while now myself, but I don't think I can spring for another purchase, especially since my wife is scanning my every move.


----------



## tracyca

Today I think I might just do a little tube rolling.


----------



## bflat

tracyca said:


> Today I think I might just do a little tube rolling.



Just a friendly reminder if you have any single triodes (green PCB), there is a L and R tube. If you don't match the L and R marked sockets, it will fry your tubes.

I totally forgot one time and out of sheer 50/50 luck, had the right tubes matching sockets.


----------



## tracyca

Thanks for the heads up. I really starting to like this tube rolling. I purchased my CDM over a year ago and was worried of breaking it. But now it's so fast and simple. Real fun! Need to find more tubes.


----------



## bflat

tracyca said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I really starting to like this tube rolling. I purchased my CDM over a year ago and was worried of breaking it. But now it's so fast and simple. Real fun! Need to find more tubes.



Cool! If you are handy with a soldering iron, you can buy the PCBs from ALO and get all kinds of tubes on your own.


----------



## tracyca

I'm afraid not, I ordered some tubes and will buy some boards from ALO but then I will see if I can find someone.


----------



## Bosk

Malevolent said:


> Well, yes, I know just what you mean. My 2 portable tube amps, the CV3 and the CDM provide a very lush and rounded sound. It's very addictive, to be honest.
> 
> I've been eyeing the CV5 for a while now myself, but I don't think I can spring for another purchase, especially since my wife is scanning my every move.


The absence of fatigue is certainly one of the great qualities of tube amps. Solid state amps often have a kind of edgy metallic ringing which grates after awhile.

Wouldn't your CDM be a direct upgrade to the CV5 though? Albeit less pocketable so I can understand the wish for a smaller amp when you're out and about.


----------



## tracyca

If anybody has extra pairs of tubes and wants to sell them, I am looking for more tubes. Alo hasn't added any new tubes lately.


----------



## tracyca (Jan 13, 2018)

Saturday Me, CDM, IE800s having a great time bumping Bay Area Legend San Quinn! Loving this set up!


----------



## Malevolent

Bosk said:


> The absence of fatigue is certainly one of the great qualities of tube amps. Solid state amps often have a kind of edgy metallic ringing which grates after awhile.
> 
> Wouldn't your CDM be a direct upgrade to the CV5 though? Albeit less pocketable so I can understand the wish for a smaller amp when you're out and about.


Well, to be honest, the sound I'm hearing from my solid state amps, like the Rx, is just as addictive, just not as lush sounding. That liquid, sweet midrange really adds a touch of character to vocal-driven genres. 80s rock? Yummy.

You're right, the CDM can be seen as the bigger, albeit older, brother of the CV5. Still, the latter is a lot more pocketable, as you have mentioned. I find lugging the CDM around to be quite a bother, especially since it's paired with a DAP, which makes the stack way too huge to move about in peace and comfort. Plus.. I'm a sucker for ALO's amps.


----------



## tracyca

The tubes I'm liking the most are Raytheon 6832 I scored off ALO. The only down side is the CDM gets real hot but it is worth it.


----------



## seedubchris

Does anyone know if Telefunken made pencil tubes that would work in the CDM? I would love to try those. Trayca. have you compared the Mullards with the raytheons?


----------



## Seamaster

seedubchris said:


> Does anyone know if Telefunken made pencil tubes that would work in the CDM? I would love to try those. Trayca. have you compared the Mullards with the raytheons?



Yes, Telefunken made those tubes as well, but they don't sound as good as Mullard in my book.


----------



## bflat

Seamaster said:


> Yes, Telefunken made those tubes as well, but they don't sound as good as Mullard in my book.



Yep, I stayed with 5719 Telefunken but have since gone with the Mullard 6021. Also have some Ratheon 6021 on the way. Hope the sound like the 6832, but a lot less heat. I too liked the 6832, just not how hot it got.

It also depends on what you are using for a DAC and of course your headphones. My latest configuration is my Holo Dac to CDM and Laylas. Just a superb combo.


----------



## tracyca

I just looked in the mailbox and my Mullard 6021 just came in. I still have to send them to ALO to get mounted. I can't wait! I also have a pair of Raytheon 6111 that I'm sending in.


----------



## tracyca

I love this AMP!


----------



## seedubchris (Jan 20, 2018)

The mullards in mine sound fantastic. British engineering .
 Surprised the Telefunken pencil tube sounded mediocher . They make great tubes as well as microphones . Maybe there is an older version that might be different ,
Too bad the heat was too much with the Raytheon 6832. I wonder if the plate heater temp us was what you liked about the way the dual triode sounded?... Alo says they built the cdm to take high temps with hi temp components . I bet you will go back to the hotter Raytheons if the mullards don't take the prize. What other tubes have you tried ? Haiku says he has very old nos Sonitone tubes that were end game for him. The older tubes have better metals and glass formulas in my opinion . They really spared no expense manufacturing them when tubes were king .
 Glad you are loving your rig, Sounds like you are getting close to the perfect portable rig which is a hard place to get to. My source is the ak320 balanced out to cdm and UE 18+pro ciem's . The direct out sounds very good even though the audio comes through the headphone circuitry . Does your dac have 4vrms balanced out to drive your cdm? I am on the hunt for the perfect source for the cdm .


----------



## bflat

seedubchris said:


> ...Too bad the heat was too much with the Raytheon 6832...



Regarding the heat with 6832, it should be fine operationally since ALO sells them for CDM. It's just a personal preference thing with me. I really liked 5719 single triodes that barely get warm.


----------



## seedubchris

If you lived in Colorado like me the cdm makes a great hand warmer. Really helpful after brushing show off your car in the morning .


----------



## thecrow (Jan 20, 2018)

FidelityCastro said:


> This one is a can of worms and you'll get good technical answers on these forums that explain very clearly why the transport makes no difference.....and some that explain very clearly why it does! I can only give you thoughts based on my ears and set up:
> 
> When I first got the CDM, I was still using iPhone 6 as transport (mainly offline Tidal albums, plus a few HD tracks via the Onkyo HF Player app) and adding the CDM made my music sound absolutely fantastic. I had one of those real "holy sh**" moments the first time I hooked up the iP6 to the CDM. But even with that improvement over just the iPhone by itself, I would recommend investing in three extra things when adding the CDM:
> 
> ...


1) Form this post a few months back, is there a better way to connect an iphone to the cdm or must it be via cck?

2) I’m also getting Quite a few momentary drop outs at times when using the iphone. Is that an ios /cdm compatibility issue or perhaps the quality of the usb cable i’m using with my cck? (Iphone 6 plus with ios11)


----------



## bflat

thecrow said:


> 1) Form this post a few months back, is there a better way to connect an iphone to the cdm or must it be via cck?
> 
> 2) I’m also getting Quite a few momentary drop outs at times when using the iphone. Is that an ios /cdm compatibility issue or perhaps the quality of the usb cable i’m using with my cck? (Iphone 6 plus with ios11)



For iOS, you have to use a CCK but there are 2 models - original 2.0 USB and the newer 3.0 USB. The later has a charging port too so you can connect and still power your phone/ipad. You may want to try the newer one if you are using the older model. Also make sure your CDM has the "R" mod which came out sometime in 2016. It's to improve connectivity of iOS and Android devices.


----------



## thecrow (Jan 20, 2018)

bflat said:


> For iOS, you have to use a CCK but there are 2 models - original 2.0 USB and the newer 3.0 USB. The later has a charging port too so you can connect and still power your phone/ipad. You may want to try the newer one if you are using the older model. Also make sure your CDM has the "R" mod which came out sometime in 2016. It's to improve connectivity of iOS and Android devices.


I bought my cdm lasy year but had to return it fir an issue. Was issued a new one, i believe. Any way to tell if mine has the R Mod?

I was having less dropouts with my first cdm but that was with ios 10. I changed to ios 11 same time as receiving replacement

Ta


----------



## bflat

thecrow said:


> I bought my cdm lasy year but had to return it fir an issue. Was issued a new one, i believe. Any way to tell if mine has the R Mod?
> 
> I was having less dropouts with my first cdm but that was with ios 10. I changed to ios 11 same time as receiving replacement
> 
> Ta



Your CDM should have it, but if want to confirm there is a pic here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono.760478/page-109#post-12843639

This was a DIY, but the resistor location will be the same on yours and there should be something other than a resistor on those 2 locations that you see with the wires in the pic. Assuming you have it, then I think the possibilities of issues are 1) CCK if you don't have the newest one, 2) the specific app you are using 3) usb cable.


----------



## thecrow

bflat said:


> Your CDM should have it, but if want to confirm there is a pic here:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono.760478/page-109#post-12843639
> 
> This was a DIY, but the resistor location will be the same on yours and there should be something other than a resistor on those 2 locations that you see with the wires in the pic. Assuming you have it, then I think the possibilities of issues are 1) CCK if you don't have the newest one, 2) the specific app you are using 3) usb cable.


Thanks - i’ll have a look at the cdm when I’m back hone.
I neglected to mention that the (momentary) drop outs appear to be only with tidal


----------



## thecrow

@bflat 
Here is a photo of my board. Does that show if there is the “r” mod on this?


----------



## bflat

thecrow said:


> @bflat
> Here is a photo of my board. Does that show if there is the “r” mod on this?



Yes, you have 0 ohm resistors on R90 and R91 so you have the "R" mod.


----------



## thecrow

bflat said:


> Yes, you have 0 ohm resistors on R90 and R91 so you have the "R" mod.


thanks for the prompt response and your help

another member here did say there has been some ios issues when it comes to some dac/amps and daps with ios11

i will also try streaming tidal with the alo green usb cable to see if that changes anything (ie my small usb cable is the issue)

many thanks
peter t


----------



## tracyca

Does anyone know what is the max heater ma for the CDM? The Raytheon 6832 is 400ma.


----------



## bflat

My quick impression of the "Big Fattie" 6BF7 tubes:

From just the description I was expecting more mid bass emphasis than I like but went ahead and ordered a pair since they are on sale and I needed more PCBs for my incoming Ratheon 6021. Have no fear! The "enhanced bass" is in the lower bass, but not extending to sub bass. It's somewhere between subtle and obvious which means the ALO house sound is still there. It's a nice warmth and punch to lower bass frequencies. Mids are pretty much neutral maybe even laid back a little. Highs are nicely extended and spacious. If you are looking for a little more weight and bass punch without the dreaded bleed into the mids, the 6BF7 are worth a listen, especially on sale. Operating temps are good too - warm, but not hot.

I tested with my Laylas and just may keep these in for a while but I'll be testing the Ratheon 6021 shortly.


----------



## vlach (Jan 25, 2018)

bflat said:


> My quick impression of the "Big Fattie" 6BF7 tubes:
> 
> From just the description I was expecting more mid bass emphasis than I like but went ahead and ordered a pair since they are on sale and I needed more PCBs for my incoming Ratheon 6021. Have no fear! The "enhanced bass" is in the lower bass, but not extending to sub bass. It's somewhere between subtle and obvious which means the ALO house sound is still there. It's a nice warmth and punch to lower bass frequencies. Mids are pretty much neutral maybe even laid back a little. Highs are nicely extended and spacious. If you are looking for a little more weight and bass punch without the dreaded bleed into the mids, the 6BF7 are worth a listen, especially on sale. Operating temps are good too - warm, but not hot.
> 
> I tested with my Laylas and just may keep these in for a while but I'll be testing the Ratheon 6021 shortly.



Good to know about the sale, it piqued my interest for trying a new tube flavor. My understanding is that the CDM ships with 6111 tubes however looking through the glass window i see the numbers 8652 on my tubes so i'm a little confused because i don't even see that tube option on the ALO website. Thoughts?


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> Good to know about the sale, it piqued my interest for trying a new tube flavor. My understanding is that the CDM ships with 6111 tubes however looking through the glass window i see the numbers 8652 on my tubes so i'm a little confused because i don't even see that tube option on the ALO website. Thoughts?



I think stock tubes should be Phillips 6111. The 8652 is most likely a date code maybe week 52 1986?


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> I think stock tubes should be Phillips 6111. The 8652 is most likely a date code maybe week 52 1986?



You're probably right. I took this macro shot and i think it reads 6111WA (horizontally) which corresponds to the Phillips they sell for $39, currently on sale for $29.
I'm tempted by the 6BF7, however being double triodes they apparently consume much more power. I'm also curious about the other options like 6832 or Sonotones...can't decide really.


----------



## vlach

Just ordered the 6832s. As much as i was tempted by the 6BF7, being a midrange freak i feared the added bass weight would shift the tonal balance 'away' from mids. Totally taking a chance here without knowing what to expect. Who knows, maybe i will prefer them over the 6111s but even if i don't at least i will have back up tubes. I see this as a low risk purchase. Will report back.


----------



## bflat

vlach said:


> Just ordered the 6832s. As much as i was tempted by the 6BF7, being a midrange freak i feared the added bass weight would shift the tonal balance 'away' from mids. Totally taking a chance here without knowing what to expect. Who knows, maybe i will prefer them over the 6111s but even if i don't at least i will have back up tubes. I see this as a low risk purchase. Will report back.



Good choice! Yeah the BF didn't do anything to mids for me but the 6832 will give you some lush forward mids.


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> Good choice! Yeah the BF didn't do anything to mids for me but the 6832 will give you some lush forward mids.



PERFECT!


----------



## seedubchris

bflat said:


> Good choice! Yeah the BF didn't do anything to mids for me but the 6832 will give you some lush forward mids.




 How do the big fatty's compare to the Mullards?


----------



## bflat

seedubchris said:


> How do the big fatty's compare to the Mullards?



I only have 6021 Mullards. Compared to BF, the bass is more accurate and the sub bass is better heard. I would not say bass is fast though - still a little liquid. I think some of the warmth and punch in the BF may cover up the sub bass. This is more pronounced with BA IEMs than dynamic drivers. Mullards have more forward mids, but a pinch less than 6832. The Mullard highs are little more crisp than BF which may not suite everyone's tastes.

I am no tube expert but it seems the 6021 are all military JW grade tubes which have much tighter tolerances than consumer tubes. I think the 6021 have the most accurate presentation on the CDM. Again, not everybody is looking for that.

So far my tube rolling has covered:

Sonotone 5719
Telefunken 5719
Mullard 6021
6BF7
Ratheon 6832
Ratheon 6021 (in process)
 Can't say I have a favorite due to different sources and headgear I use. Ironically, I never even tried stock and have no idea what I did with those tubes LOL.


----------



## seedubchris

Thats not surprising. In the pro audio world the nos jan (Joint Army Navy) tubes from the old days are the ones to have clearly. I got the impression that the only use for these type of miniaturized tubes was for military applications . Bigger tubes are much easier to manufacture and therefore cheaper .  One reason why I'm surprised the Telefunken's are not better performers is tele was a military industrial contractor for Germany. Their larger tubes are highly sought after and huge money for the right low noise variants. I'm just getting to know the cdm so its nice to have some feedback on the tube rolling . User Haiku speaks of some oldie nos sonnotone tubes that are different from the standard ones sold through alo. These are the kind of old milspec tubes I would hope to eventually be able to find for the reasons you stated regarding manufacturing specs. Good luck with the Ray 6021. Hope its all the sound with half the heat/power consumption.


----------



## vlach (Jan 26, 2018)

Has anyone here compared the CDM to desktop tube amps purely from a SQ stand point? I'm so impressed by what the CDM provides from a transportable form factor that i wonder if i would get even better sound (aside from more power reserve) from something like the WA6 or something equivalent in the sub $1000 range.


----------



## thecrow

vlach said:


> Has anyone here compared the CDM to desktop tube amps purely from a SQ stand point? I'm so impressed by what the CDM provides from a transportable form factor that i wonder if i would get even better sound (aside from more power reserve) from something like the WA6 or something equivalent in the sub $1000 range.


As highlighted in this review http://headphone.guru/the-alo-continental-dual-mono/ the alo cdm is a handy amp with the hd800.

But the woo wa2 (over $1000) has a defnite better sound. Better spacing. Better detail. Silkier, rounder sound. But the wa2 otl is a great option for the hd800

For the elear and lcd2 i found the burson conductor a little bit better than the alo cdm. That little bit of extra power is what makes most of that small improvement, but i was not listening to the headphones through balanced wth the cdm that gives more power


----------



## vlach (Jan 27, 2018)

thecrow said:


> As highlighted in this review http://headphone.guru/the-alo-continental-dual-mono/ the alo cdm is a handy amp with the hd800.
> 
> But the woo wa2 (over $1000) has a defnite better sound. Better spacing. Better detail. Silkier, rounder sound. But the wa2 otl is a great option for the hd800
> 
> For the elear and lcd2 i found the burson conductor a little bit better than the alo cdm. That little bit of extra power is what makes most of that small improvement, but i was not listening to the headphones through balanced wth the cdm that gives more power



Thank you thecrow, your thoughts are similar to mine in that a full size tube amp would most likely yield even better sound. It turns out i prefer the HE-500 with the CDM compared to the HD800, for the simple reason that mids are thicker, more organic and sound more natural. From that perspective, i believe something like the WA6/WA6SE would be a better match (lower impedance output) than the WA2 which is OTL and optimized for higher impedance headphones.

I'm enjoying the CDM so much that my BHA-1 is getting lonely even though it does a few things better like scale, resolution, precision, tighter bass, etc. but it simply can't match the luscious mids of the CDM. Any improvement over the CDM would make me ascend straight into heaven


----------



## bflat (Jan 29, 2018)

What the hell is this?




The future!

So here is what I did. First I got the new Fiio Q5

http://www.fiio.net/en/products/83

Instead of the line out (on top of the Q5) I decided to use the balanced headphone out and imho it sounds better than line out. I had a custom made TRRS cable from Headphonelounge (Ted Allen). I made a DIY ground only cable (copper). So now I got balanced in and out. You might say this is double amping and technically it is, but also pretty much the same thing that AK calls line out. But given the high input impedance of the CDM, the Q5 outputs at essentially no load so at the best measurements.

Now why go through all the trouble if I have a SP1000 I could use? With Q5 I get:

Coax input (using in desktop mode with coax from my SU-1)
Optical input
Apt-X (yes! Q5 is a BT RECEIVER and connects to your source via Apt-X and AAC for iOS)
Can't do any of the above with the SP1000 and quite frankly, I'm really too lazy having to connect/un-connect my SP1000 to the CDM all the time. I also found the USB DAC feature of SP1000 mediocre. It was much better just as a DAP. Q5 is no different - USB is so so, but coax is so much better if you have top notch DDC like an SU-1.

But my biggest surprise is how good the Aptx and AAC bluetooth connection sounds! I tried my iPhone and Aptx from my Android tablet. Fiio's Q5 has the decoded BT stream bypassing the BT codec and going straight to the 2 x AKM4490 DACs.

The overall sound to me is analog/organic with better extension high and low compared to built in DAC. Reminds me a lot of my AK380Cu. Q5 has a touch more mid bass than I like so I changed the CDM tubes back to Telefunken 5719 and that pairs great.

Couple more notes:

The charging port is on the left side of the Q5 so it does not get in the way of the top and bottom ports. You can still use the usb port on the bottom for both charging and data. It is covered up with my cables in the photo. I don't intend to use the usb for data.
At the moment, coax and optical do not support DoP. Not sure if that's a hardware limitation. USB works fine for DoP.
No EMI issues from bluetooth in an hour of testing.
Q5 has an iOS app that lets you select different filters for the AKM4490 DACs. Wish AK would implement that!
You could also take the line out of the CDM to the line in of the Q5 and have a solid state balanced amp! Or just use the Q5 stand alone for that LOL.
Q5 does not have wifi so no DLNA.
Q5 has a bass boost option.
I ordered a Q5 promotional package directly from Fiio but I think the US resellers should have them by mid Feb and MSRP is $359. I consider that a pretty good price to upgrade the CDM DAC to a modern design with a lot of ways to connect it.

Pretty happy with this combo and has given new life to my CDM!

Note - the large black volume knob is an upgrade I made because I find the original too small and gets too hot, and volume level marker is upside down if you have the tube window facing up (and who wouldn't position that way?).


----------



## vlach

bflat said:


> What the hell is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too funny...i changed the knob too!


----------



## seedubchris

How does the ground cable fit into the picture. Funny the headphone out sounds better than the line out. If someone would build a kick ass dedicated line out with dap and bluetooth functionalities the might sell a few. It seems none of the dap makers have any interest in creating an alternative to the headphone out to act as source for these amps. I would love to find a true component style 4V line out for the cdm. Does anyone know what the max voltage at the balanced input of the cdm is? 
  Nice creative solution to the rigging of the cdm. I'm sure it is more user friendly but does it really keep up with the ak1000 as source hardwired. I just cant imagine blue tooth keeping up unless it was apt-xhd which is only used in a few strange sources like certain cell phones.


----------



## bflat

seedubchris said:


> How does the ground cable fit into the picture. Funny the headphone out sounds better than the line out. If someone would build a kick ass dedicated line out with dap and bluetooth functionalities the might sell a few. It seems none of the dap makers have any interest in creating an alternative to the headphone out to act as source for these amps. I would love to find a true component style 4V line out for the cdm. Does anyone know what the max voltage at the balanced input of the cdm is?
> Nice creative solution to the rigging of the cdm. I'm sure it is more user friendly but does it really keep up with the ak1000 as source hardwired. I just cant imagine blue tooth keeping up unless it was apt-xhd which is only used in a few strange sources like certain cell phones.



For the ground cable, you need it for CDM under the following scenario - you have both your source and CDM AC powered and you hear ground hum noise when music is not playing. Adding the ground cable eliminates the hum. The AK 2.5mm TRRS has no ground so if your connected devices have different ground potentials, you will get hum. The ground cable ensures both devices are at the same ground potential. If you listen only on batteries than the ground cable does nothing. 

If you believe AAC/MP3 sound substantially different than ALAC/FLAC lossless tracks, then no bluetooth will never achieve the same sound, even with AptX HD. If you listen to AAC/MP3 and happy with the quality, then there is practically no difference with AptX and USB as both have more than sufficient bandwidth the transmit the data unaltered. Again in the case with Q5, it bypasses the bluetooth chip DAC and goes directly to the system DAC which are AKM4490. I've always experienced that a well mastered AAC track sounds better than a mediocre mastered lossless track. Apple does a really good job of high quality masters in AAC format. I like to use Apple Music to discover new music and the interface suites my preferences.

IMHO, I find little difference between AptX and USB input, but coax is a whole different story. More dynamic and spacious sound from coax. A lot of that has to do with the great pains I went through in my digital chain of low noise power sources, high end digital cables, iFi iGalvanic, and heavily modded SU-1. On the go, AptX is hard to beat. If a future iteration of Q5 adds wifi and DLNA support, then we can go completely wireless with no loss of data. Only problem with wifi is that it's really bad for battery life. Anyway, that is what the future holds imho and Chord is already there with Poly and upcoming Hugo 2 wifi module.

As for using the headphone out, let me put it this way.

Here are the measured performance of my balanced output from my Holo Level 3 DAC:

THD - .0003%, SNR - 126 dB, 4V output

The Q5 balanced headphone output is:

THD - .001%, SNR - 115 dB, 3.8V output

Both my Holo DAC and Q5 use op amps for their respective output stages (different topology and quality of course). It just so happens Q5 is a variable output.

CDM headphone output

THD - 0.5%, SNR - 92.6

Neither my Holo DAC or the Q5 is holding back on what the CDM is capable of doing. The only issue with the Q5 is tonality that will only get amplified by CDM. This is where I carefully listened and determined the Q5 is a neutral tone with just a slight bump in mid to upper bass and that is more to do with my personal sensitivity to those frequencies. Overall though, the soundstage and presentation of the balanced headphone out greatly outweighs the "pure" sound of line out for me. Others may disagree but the great thing is you can use the Q5 line out and then you have both a CDM and solid state balanced output depending on the mood and headphone! I may just do that at some point.

Lastly, I put this together so I can enjoy high quality music playback in numerous situations so definitely not for analytical listening. I have my desktop system for that.


----------



## bflat

Hi All,

I am reducing my tube inventory and selling off extras:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-alo-cdm-and-cv5-tubes-continental-dual-mono-and-v5.871298/

Quick notes on the Raytheon 6021. They do not sound like the 6832. The mids are not as lush and the highs have a little more air. I would say closer to Mullard 6021, but with tighter bass.


----------



## tracyca

Just received my Mullard 6021, Raytheon 6021, and Raytheon 6111wa looking forward to some tube rolling fun!


----------



## phammed

How do these pair with the campfire vegas? thanks guys!


----------



## tracyca

OMG! The Mullard 6021 sound so Amazing, I can't believe how they transformed my CDM. I don't understand how more people ant giving this amp a chance.


----------



## tracyca

tube rolling is fun!


----------



## fordski

Thanks everyone for the tube rolling updates! The comments regenerated my interest in this lovely DAC/Amp. 

I have a question regarding the recommended input voltage for the CDM. I've searched high and low but can't find the specs. I know 2 volts is a standard but I remember seeing a reference to the CDM accepting up to 4 volts. I'm asking as I typically use my Chord Mojo coupled with a Poly as the DAC for my CDM. It defaults to 3 volts for line out mode and can be reduced (or increased) by counting the number of clicks down (or up). (4 clicks =1.9 volts)


----------



## bflat

fordski said:


> Thanks everyone for the tube rolling updates! The comments regenerated my interest in this lovely DAC/Amp.
> 
> I have a question regarding the recommended input voltage for the CDM. I've searched high and low but can't find the specs. I know 2 volts is a standard but I remember seeing a reference to the CDM accepting up to 4 volts. I'm asking as I typically use my Chord Mojo coupled with a Poly as the DAC for my CDM. It defaults to 3 volts for line out mode and can be reduced (or increased) by counting the number of clicks down (or up). (4 clicks =1.9 volts)



What you are asking is in the analog domain so you don't lose any details by lowering the voltage. Having said that, Chord has decided to set their optimal audio line out to 3V, that is what I used when I have a Mojo. The side benefit is that the SE input at 3V is nearly as loud as the balanced input at 4V. If you want to know the max input voltage before you start getting distortion on the CDM, just ask ALO. I'm guessing it would around 6V, but if you want to know if 3V is ok, the answer is yes.


----------



## fordski

bflat said:


> What you are asking is in the analog domain so you don't lose any details by lowering the voltage. Having said that, Chord has decided to set their optimal audio line out to 3V, that is what I used when I have a Mojo. The side benefit is that the SE input at 3V is nearly as loud as the balanced input at 4V. If you want to know the max input voltage before you start getting distortion on the CDM, just ask ALO. I'm guessing it would around 6V, but if you want to know if 3V is ok, the answer is yes.



Thank you, that answers my question. My main reason is that if you use the default setting of 3V by holding down the volume up and down buttons on power on the next time you power on without holding the buttons down it goes back to the original volume setting, which is what I prefer. However if you adjust the line out level that becomes the default power on volume and can give a nasty volume level if using connecting the mojo directly to IEMs if you forget to readjust the volume. I've done that a couple of times and it's not pleasant!


----------



## tracyca

New toys!


----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca

The tube parade!


----------



## seedubchris

what are the ones that are not marked?


----------



## tracyca

They are RCA 6021 with black plates.


----------



## tracyca

New tube just came in!


----------



## Bosk

I recently picked up a CDM and have been hugely impressed. To my ears the sound is far less fatiguing than my Vorzuge Pure II which is now up for sale.

The only drawbacks I've found other than the heat levels produced is the sound is quite smeared until the tubes have had 5 - 10 minutes to warm up (and seem to require an hour or more to sound their best), and despite the amp resolving as much or more detail than the Pure II the presentation is a touch soft or rounded. However I expect that to change after I start rolling tubes, though the 6111s do seem better than most new production Chinese or Russian tubes that ship with many tube amps which can sound hard and brittle. 
The CDM is comparatively large and heavy for a portable amp and ergonomics are not ideal with inputs and outputs at different ends. It is fantastically well built though, and the ergonomic quirks fade from notice when the music starts with the one exception of the volume knob that becomes incredibly hot after the amp has been running for a few hours. I will shop around for a substitute hardwood volume knob which should help.

Thank you ALO audio for rekindling my love of tubes!


----------



## seedubchris

If you can get a set of mullards in your cdm it should wake up nicely . Many people find improvement switching to mullards from stock .


----------



## Bosk

seedubchris said:


> If you can get a set of mullards in your cdm it should wake up nicely . Many people find improvement switching to mullards from stock .


Thanks seedubchris, I will keep on the lookout for a pair. Does the CDM change character much with quality NOS tubes in there or do you find the improvements relatively minor?


----------



## vlach

seedubchris said:


> If you can get a set of mullards in your cdm it should wake up nicely . Many people find improvement switching to mullards from stock .



I recently ordered the 6832s and i can't really tell them apart from stock. Oh well, at least i have a back up pair.


----------



## seedubchris

It depends on the tube . As the amp is a class A tube based input stage and a solid state class A/B output stage the effects of tube rolling are some what subtle but also audible depending on the tube. To my ears the Mullard makes the cdm's rather high harmonic distortion rate a good thing as it becomes a more euphonic even order sounding distortion which translates in a richness to the music which in turn sounds  more listenable, less glassy and hard than solid state amps. Listener fatigue will be a thing of the past and the mids and lows will soar but everything will be a trade off as the highs will suffer a bit as a result. There are only 5 or 6 types of semi available 6112 tubes out there but if one were to look harder I bet there are some ridiculously expensive NOS tubes that would bring the CDM to a new level. They just are not the standard fair and are very hard to find especially with matched triodes.


----------



## seedubchris

Maybe when they have a few hundred hours on them they will wake up a bit. Many users have reported a gain in euphony with the Mullards specifically if not so much the other normal suspects. Given the tubes are only effecting the input stage the effects may be hard to discern which speaks to "Bosk" 's concerns...


----------



## kukkurovaca

Bosk said:


> I recently picked up a CDM and have been hugely impressed. To my ears the sound is far less fatiguing than my Vorzuge Pure II which is now up for sale.
> 
> The only drawbacks I've found other than the heat levels produced is the sound is quite smeared until the tubes have had 5 - 10 minutes to warm up (and seem to require an hour or more to sound their best), and despite the amp resolving as much or more detail than the Pure II the presentation is a touch soft or rounded. However I expect that to change after I start rolling tubes, though the 6111s do seem better than most new production Chinese or Russian tubes that ship with many tube amps which can sound hard and brittle.
> The CDM is comparatively large and heavy for a portable amp and ergonomics are not ideal with inputs and outputs at different ends. It is fantastically well built though, and the ergonomic quirks fade from notice when the music starts with the one exception of the volume knob that becomes incredibly hot after the amp has been running for a few hours. I will shop around for a substitute hardwood volume knob which should help.
> ...



Sonotone tubes will significantly reduce the operating temp of the CDM. (Or other single triode options like the Mullards that were suggested, but the Sonotone is in stock at ALO already soldered to the boards, so it's a quick and easy solution.) They sound as good or better than the stock tubes. 

Also, if you're currently using the DAC section of the CDM, you can lower the operating temp by not doing that and instead feeding it an analog in. (But the DAC tuning of the CDM is very specific, so if you like that sound, you may be disappointed when going to a separate DAC or DAP)


----------



## tracyca (Feb 21, 2018)

Out of the tubes I have in my collection the Mullard 6021 tubes are the best sounding to my ears. From top end to the bottom the tube just works magic with the CDM. It took me a year to get the courage to change the tubes. The CDM is great stock, but really does change with the right tube. This is my first run at a tube amp and I am having fun tube rolling. Tubes can get up their in cost but if you look you can find some with a reasonable price tag.


----------



## thecrow

In using the cdm with the pha3 and mix and matching analogue and digital inputs/outputs a while ago i remember coning to the conclusion that a lot of the sound nature of the cdm came from the dac as opposed to the (stock) tubes. 

The pha 3 is also a very good dac/amp. Nice broad soundtage, highly detailed, perhaps slightly on the bright side of neutral. 

Not sure if others feel the same and perhaps the reason that tube rolling has a leaser impact  on sound than expected by some


----------



## kukkurovaca

thecrow said:


> In using the cdm with the pha3 and mix and matching analogue and digital inputs/outputs a while ago i remember coning to the conclusion that a lot of the sound nature of the cdm came from the dac as opposed to the (stock) tubes.



Yeah, the DAC section is much more colored than the amp section. I like the DAC quite a lot, more so than I was expecting to based on reviews. But it's also nice to be able to plug in a more neutral or detail-oriented source sometimes.


----------



## tracyca

I must being doing too much tube rolling, now the top left screw won't tighten. I hope I don't have to send it to ALO for repair.


----------



## tracyca (Mar 9, 2018)

WOW, the tube for the CDM that I have not heard anyone talk about is Great! The Sylvania 6112 tubes to me sound better than the Mullard 6021. The pair I have are engineer samples of the sylvania 6112. The highs are crisp and the bass is fast and hard hitting, the midrange is sweet and clear. I am real impressed with this pair. CDM+ ie800s + iPad air2 listing to Mozzy from Sacramento ca. Through spotfly.


----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca

My collection is getting bigger by the day.


----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca




----------



## MarcinGD

Hi,

I just bought from headfi'er used CDM and want to pair it with Oppo PM-3. Does someone use that kind of set ? I goes for CDM because long time ago I owned Panam with The Gateway. All other devices I owned lately was missing something in music reproduction that I had with Panam.


----------



## seedubchris

tracyca said:


> Sylvania 6112



How does the signature of the Sylvania 6112 differ from the Mullard? Can you describe what you like more about it? Thanks.


----------



## cocolinho

a question to all CDM users. I don't have the original charger anymore so bought a generic one on Amazon (12v, 2A).
Using the CDM while charging I hear some background noise like hearbeat sound which is even louder on high gain mode. I guess this is abnormal, do you confirm?
And how long it takes to full charge the battery?
I think I'm going to return the charger and buy a new one from Alo directly, the issue is I'm in EU...


----------



## bflat

cocolinho said:


> a question to all CDM users. I don't have the original charger anymore so bought a generic one on Amazon (12v, 2A).
> Using the CDM while charging I hear some background noise like hearbeat sound which is even louder on high gain mode. I guess this is abnormal, do you confirm?
> And how long it takes to full charge the battery?
> I think I'm going to return the charger and buy a new one from Alo directly, the issue is I'm in EU...



If you are using a 12V DC power supply disconnect ASAP!

CDM uses a 12.6V li-ion charger and NOT a 12V DC power supply. This means the circuitry that controls the charge level of the CDM battery is inside the charger. All Il-ion chargers have a visual charge status indicator. On the CDM charger you will see a led light that is red when charging and green when complete.


----------



## kukkurovaca

I don't get a noise like that when charging. If I'm plugged into noisy power, I'll get a hum or whine sometimes. 

I would definitely get an official CDM charger.


----------



## cocolinho

bflat said:


> If you are using a 12V DC power supply disconnect ASAP!
> 
> CDM uses a 12.6V li-ion charger and NOT a 12V DC power supply. This means the circuitry that controls the charge level of the CDM battery is inside the charger. All Il-ion chargers have a visual charge status indicator. On the CDM charger you will see a led light that is red when charging and green when complete.






kukkurovaca said:


> I don't get a noise like that when charging. If I'm plugged into noisy power, I'll get a hum or whine sometimes.
> 
> I would definitely get an official CDM charger.



Thank you, I take your advice seriously, just ordered a new one from Alo. Cheers


----------



## MarcinGD

The only charger that will fit from Amazon is this one https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01IT...C_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=Lion+charger+12,6  Although it's only 1A so it will take some longer time to charge than this one from Alo.


----------



## tracyca

Telefunken 


 in the house!


----------



## seedubchris

tracyca said:


> Telefunken  in the house!



I'm super interested in what you think of those Telefunken sub miniatures . They make some of the best tubes ever for recording applications . Were they expensive ?


----------



## tracyca

No, paid 20 USD, got them from a guy on ebay. He offered match sets. I dont know how they sound I have to get them connected to the pcb. They sure are a great looking pair.


----------



## tracyca (Apr 2, 2018)

A little tube square off!


----------



## gallavardin

Hi ,I’m new here. 
Has anyone tried Aeon Flow with CDM? Is it compatible with CDM, both SQ and power?

Thank you


----------



## tracyca (Apr 6, 2018)

I love my CDM and think it's my end game for IEM, I have the Mr Speakers aeon flow closed and they do not sound good on the CDM.


----------



## vlach

tracyca said:


> I love my CDM and think it's my end game for IEM, I have the Mr Speakers aeon flow closed and they do not sound good on the CDM.



Really depends on the DAC you feed the CDM with.


----------



## tracyca

I don't know about that, they don't sound good through a good dac and desktop tube amp. They sound great from schiit Jot, or mojo.


----------



## seedubchris

If the ether flo is any thing like the Audeze lcd series i'm not surprised they don't sound that good powered by the CDM. The cdm does a very poor job of powering bigger "current hungry" phones while conversely doing an amazing job powering IEM's . Not exactly sure why but I suspect it is due to the amp designer targeting more portable head gear maybe with the assumption that the bigger more power hungry cans would probably be powered by desktop amps .


----------



## gallavardin

tracyca said:


> I love my CDM and think it's my end game for IEM, I have the Mr Speakers aeon flow closed and they do not sound good on the CDM.



Thank for that answer. And have you ever compared CDM to Govibe Porta Tube +?


----------



## gallavardin

vlach said:


> Really depends on the DAC you feed the CDM with.



Which DAC do you recommend for paring with AFC? My DAP is DX200 with amp1.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Out of curiosity, are those who tried and disliked the Aeon with the CDM using balanced or single-ended? The CDM is definitely underpowered for driving T50RP based headphones in single-ended, but I haven't been able to try them balanced. 

Good results though with dynamic driver headphones run balanced (HD800), and also good results with the Audeze iSine. (Planar, but not so power hungry.)

I recently got a Phatlab Phantasy (an _even less _portable "portable" tube amp than the CDM, lol), and that's much more able to drive T50RPs. I imagine the Sassy, which is their hybrid model, might be even better for those headphones with high power requirements.


----------



## vlach (Apr 7, 2018)

gallavardin said:


> Which DAC do you recommend for paring with AFC? My DAP is DX200 with amp1.



I meant that 'in general' it depends which DAC you feed the CDM with, not just for the AFC (which i haven't heard btw).
I think the CDM's biggest strength is its amp section and it doesn't reach its full potential until fed by a full size DAC.
For example, fed by my AK120ll it is very average. Fed by my Monarchy NM24 with a 2.5V line output level it is so good that in fact i prefer it to my BHA-1. The mids are full, rich and glorious!

Edit: When fed by my Monarchy NM24, the CDM drives my HD800, T1 and HE-500 very well.


----------



## tracyca

gallavardin said:


> Thank for that answer. And have you ever compared CDM to Govibe Porta Tube +?[/QUOTE
> No problem, no I have not had the pleasure to try the porta tube.


----------



## tracyca

CDM with sylvania 6021 gold brand tubes, Akg k3003i from iPad 2 sound heavnly! 
CDM is such a special piece of Audio gear.


----------



## seedubchris

Sounds like you use other CDM in dac mode . Very warm but not as resolving when used in amp mode fed balanced imho. Glad it’s still working wonders for you . Still want to hear about those new tubes. Get em soldered up and take a video so I can learn. Thanks .


----------



## tracyca

CDM build quality, sound quality, & ability to change tubes. It's a wonderful unique dac/amp.


----------



## fordski

@tracyca I've been following your posts re your tube trials with great interest. Thanks for taking the time to share your results. How did you like the Telefunken tubes?


----------



## tracyca

Thank you, I still have not sent them in for mounting to pcb, I have been lagging. I have a fist full of new tubes like 5718 Mullard but recently purchased a felkis audio espressivo mk2 and been searching for tube deals on that unit.


----------



## tracyca

YES, Sylvania 6021 gold brand is the ticket. They are making my ie800s sing!


----------



## seedubchris

tracyca said:


> YES, Sylvania 6021 gold brand is the ticket. They are making my ie800s sing!


I want to hear what you think about the difference between the slyvania’s and the Mullards. I don’t want to change out the mullards in my CDM until I know they can be bested .


----------



## tracyca

That is why the CDM is so great, you can always change the tubes back if you don't like them. To my ears the sylvania 6021 gold brand has fast impactful bass with lush Mids, and the top end has sparkle without getting to sharp. To my ears it beats the Mullard 6021 from top to bottom.


----------



## tracyca

But I must stress I think the Mullard 6021 is wonderful tube in its own right.


----------



## tracyca

There is also the sylvania 6112 engineer sample tubes that sound awesome!


----------



## tracyca

Bedtime with CDM sylvania gold brand 6021, AKG k3003i from my IPod touch 5th gen. Spotify Viva Latino playlist. I guess I will get no sleep tonite. These Sylvania gold brand 6021 make the CDM sound like a full size tube amp! These tubes are my favorite pair of tubes out of my collection.


----------



## cocolinho

Hi all
new charger received all good. I ordered Sonotone tubes as well.

I have an issue with my CDM.
It is working perfectly with USB input but when I want to connect my dap to the 3.5mm stereo input, no sound.
Of course I switch the input selection to the right .

What could be the reason? Since it works fine with USB.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Just to make sure:


Is the plug fully seated?
Make sure you've got the aux in port and not the line out from the DAC
Check player volume 
Try another cable
Turn up the CDM's volume (volume from line in is lower than volume from the DAC, usually)
If you have a balanced cable and source, you could also try that to see if the 2.5mm input works.


----------



## tracyca

Replaced my tubes with some sylvania 6021 yellow label and they are a powerful dynamic pairing with the CDM with my ie800s & iPad setup.


----------



## tracyca

Tubes, tubes, and more tubes! Today enjoying the big bottle 6BF7 tubes from ALO Audio. A truly great tube!


----------



## vlach (May 25, 2018)

tracyca said:


> Tubes, tubes, and more tubes! Today enjoying the big bottle 6BF7 tubes from ALO Audio. A truly great tube!



Can you tell us in which ways it is a truly great tube? Comparisons are welcome too.


----------



## tracyca

What tubes are you using?


----------



## vlach

tracyca said:


> What tubes are you using?



Actually i would prefer if you answered my question, maybe i can pose it in a different way; how is it a truly great tube and in comparison to which other tube(s)? It would be nice if you could back up your statement just a little bit by elaborating on your impressions. Thank you.


----------



## tracyca

That's just it my impressions, I didn't think I was intitled to answer to you. If you don't agree about my impressions that's your choice. The CDM I truly still exited about. I never stated I was a tube reviewer? Good day and enjoy the music.


----------



## vlach

tracyca said:


> That's just it my impressions, I didn't think I was intitled to answer to you. If you don't agree about my impressions that's your choice. The CDM I truly still exited about. I never stated I was a tube reviewer? Good day and enjoy the music.



I didn't say i don't agree with your impressions - not sure where you got that. I'm asking what your impressions are because you didn't offer any. Just saying something is truly great without a frame of reference is pretty much useless. Why is it so difficult to share and describe in what way you feel it is truly great? Is it truly great in terms of tonality? Or soundstage? Maybe bass extension? Perhaps increased resolution? 
Of course you can refuse to offer your impressions if that's your choice and you're correct in saying i am not entitled to anything (i'm only asking but will certainky not beg you), it's just that it would be very usefull if you did, especially given you seem to have extensive experience with tube rolling. 
Again, thanking you in advance for any description of 'how' it is a truly great tube you can provide, that is if you are capable and willing to do so. Please?


----------



## kissmevn

Ị'm having a trade deal from my Hugo to analo cdm. Do you guys think it's worth it?
My main hp is Noble k10


----------



## kissmevn

Anyone  ?


----------



## jmzeitouni (Jul 3, 2018)

It’s a tough question.

On one side, I don’t think the CDM’s DAC is as « « advanced » as the Hugo (I rarely use the dac side of mine), on the amp side however, it’s a totally different beast. If you like its sound signature (which I love on the analog side!!!), it’s really musical.

It really depends what is most important for you. I often use both together, taking advantage of the hugo’s Line out feature into the CDM amp side.  It’s wonderful. 

What is your source ?


----------



## kissmevn (Jul 3, 2018)

jmzeitouni said:


> It’s a tough question.
> 
> On one side, I don’t think the CDM’s DAC is as « « advanced » as the Hugo (I rarely use the dac side of mine), on the amp side however, it’s a totally different beast. If you like its sound signature (which I love on the analog side!!!), it’s really musical.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, not found a source yet since I traded my Hugo for the alo cdm. Maybe I'll use the line out function of my Lg V30 for now.
I do like the sweet musical sound of ALO Cdm, the hugo is quite revealing on bad recordings. The Alo CDM is more forgiving.

Btw, do you know how soon will ALO announce ALO CDM v2? I'm afraid the v1 could become obsolete soon


----------



## seedubchris

Ak 320/380 series have a superb line out that is also a balanced line out which is the best way to feed the CDM. Better s/n and a lot louder . There are very few daps the have a good balanced line out . Ak is the best I have heard . Absolutely killer feeding CDM.


----------



## jmzeitouni

I agree, and will add that after having a balanced cable made from 4.4 to 2.5, i now can also feed the cdm with the sweet sound of the WM1Z, alternating from ak240 to 1Z I’m experiencing truly wonderful wonderful musical sounds.


----------



## Bosk

Just a heads up if anyone's interested that I'm selling my CDM with tubes & accessories in the classifieds.


----------



## PaganDL

One day maybe people, one day maybe.


----------



## tracyca

Last night I tube roll a pair of RCA 6021 tubes I found behind my dresser, forgot I had them. Boy I’m glade I found them they pair great with the CDM, top to bottom they’re top notch.


----------



## shotormotor

tracyca said:


> Bedtime with CDM sylvania gold brand 6021, AKG k3003i from my IPod touch 5th gen. Spotify Viva Latino playlist. I guess I will get no sleep tonite. These Sylvania gold brand 6021 make the CDM sound like a full size tube amp! These tubes are my favorite pair of tubes out of my collection.



Do you actually use the DAC part of CDM when using iPad?


----------



## tracyca

Yes


----------



## jonathane40

Had anyone used the ALO CDM with the RME ADI-2 Dac? I’m curious how the amp section of the CDM would sound being fed by the ADI-2 Dac. Is the amp section of the ADI-2 Dac inferior or superior to the amp section of the ALO CDM?

Look forward to your comments!


----------



## kertong (Nov 25, 2018)

Loving my CDM with the campfire audio atlas!  also have the noble kaiser Encores, and while they are more transparent/airy/analytical, they sound almost sibilant after the atlas.  atlas is nicely cohesive, firm and controlled, punchy, smooth, and pairs really well with the CDM once the tubes are fully warmed up!

That said, quick question - as I use the CDM at work, but charge at home, I find myself running out of juice towards the end of the day.  I don't want to lug the CDM *and* the charger to work, and I cannot seem to find a spare charger to order on the alo website.

I happen to have one of those "universal AC adapter" thingies that go up to 12V, and has a tip that fits size/polarity of the CDM.

My questions:

1) Can I use the 12V adapter to top off the battery?  CDM itself indicates 12.6V input, wondering if 12V is acceptable or not.
2) The ALO-provided ac adapter wallwart has an LED to indicate charging/completed.  Is this LED color triggered via current draw, or is the overcharge protection / logic circuitry in the wallwart itself?  i.e, were I to leave the CDM charging via the "dumb" universal AC adapter, would I explode the 18650s by overcharging them (if that's possible?  sorry, not an EE).

Thanks all!


----------



## SDBiotek

kertong said:


> Loving my CDM with the campfire audio atlas!  also have the noble kaiser Encores, and while they are more transparent/airy/analytical, they sound almost sibilant after the atlas.  atlas is nicely cohesive, firm and controlled, punchy, smooth, and pairs really well with the CDM once the tubes are fully warmed up!
> 
> That said, quick question - as I use the CDM at work, but charge at home, I find myself running out of juice towards the end of the day.  I don't want to lug the CDM *and* the charger to work, and I cannot seem to find a spare charger to order on the alo website.
> 
> ...


My guess is that ALO still has the wall wart available. Just contact ALO through the company website and ask. I did that some time ago when I couldn't find my charger.
As for your universal charger, as long as it outputs DC and the cable has the correct polarity, it should work fine. The main thing is it needs to output DC and the polarity matches. Nearly all rechargeable devices , if not all, will not keep drawing current indefinitely and blow up your batteries. Hooking up an AC adapter for something that needs DC, now that would be bad!


----------



## kukkurovaca

Please note that the charger for the CDM contains the circuitry which determines when to stop charging the battery. You would need to replace it with a charger that also has this circuitry. Most universal chargers don't have this. 

ALO does carry replacement chargers, I just recently ordered one from them. I think their website is just janky sometimes.


----------



## SDBiotek

kukkurovaca said:


> Please note that the charger for the CDM contains the circuitry which determines when to stop charging the battery. You would need to replace it with a charger that also has this circuitry. Most universal chargers don't have this.
> 
> ALO does carry replacement chargers, I just recently ordered one from them. I think their website is just janky sometimes.


Thanks for the clarification! I wasn't totally sure if the CDM had built in overcharge protection. In general, my experience with universal chargers hasn't been too good. Maybe there are some ok ones, but the tip adapters on the ones I have tried we're not very good quality and did not always fit well. There's a good reason to pay a bit more and get higher quality chargers that exactly match the specs your device needs.


----------



## kertong

kukkurovaca said:


> Please note that the charger for the CDM contains the circuitry which determines when to stop charging the battery. You would need to replace it with a charger that also has this circuitry. Most universal chargers don't have this.
> 
> ALO does carry replacement chargers, I just recently ordered one from them. I think their website is just janky sometimes.



Ahhh, that's what I was worried about!  I plugged the charger in for about 10 minutes while it was empty and verified it does charge the battery; but no more, it would be a terrible fate to overcharge this unit.

Thanks everyone!  Will reach out to ALO about ordering a new wall wart.  Thanks all, happy listening!


----------



## kukkurovaca (Nov 26, 2018)

Ah, here's the link to the order page: https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/amplifer-charger/


----------



## kertong

kukkurovaca said:


> Ah, here's the link to the order page: https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/amplifer-charger/



Ahh - thank you!!


----------



## tracyca

I'm stock for life with my CDM!


----------



## tracyca

Telefunken, Mullard, Valvo! I've been holding on to these for a minute! 10 new set of tubes delivered today.


----------



## kertong (Nov 27, 2018)

tracyca said:


> Telefunken, Mullard, Valvo! I've been holding on to these for a minute! 10 new set of tubes delivered today



WOW!  Would love to hear your impressions!  Would you be interested in selling any of your mullards? 

And where did you get the new silver chassis parts? :O  I couldn't decide whether to get black or silver; got black but would love to buy a silver chassis!!


----------



## tracyca

kertong said:


> WOW!  Would love to hear your impressions!  Would you be interested in selling any of your mullards?
> 
> And where did you get the new silver chassis parts? :O  I couldn't decide whether to get black or silver; got black but would love to buy a silver chassis!!


I actually have to send the Mullard, Valvo, telefunkens back. They and 2 other sets of tubes have black pcb and they need to be on green pcb.


----------



## tracyca

I found a new favorite tubes for the CDM a pair of 6111 tong sol 1959yr they have black plates and double square getter! Sonics is out of this world.bass is so fast and tight, midrange are great and the highs WOW, iPad Air2, Spotify, Akg n40.


----------



## fordski

tracyca said:


> I found a new favorite tubes for the CDM a pair of 6111 tong sol 1959yr they have black plates and double square getter! Sonics is out of this world.bass is so fast and tight, midrange are great and the highs WOW, iPad Air2, Spotify, Akg n40.



@tracyca It sounds like you're found a nice tube, where did you get these from?


----------



## tracyca

Pacific TV out of Canada. Around 6 month's ago they had them. I just email them to see if they have more. No luck.


----------



## fordski

tracyca said:


> Pacific TV out of Canada. Around 6 month's ago they had them. I just email them to see if they have more. No luck.



Thanks for checking, I'll keep an eye on it. Their location is great as I can have shipped to my son who is visiting me in Mexico soon....


----------



## singleended5863 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi CDM owners,
I had a chance to get a CDM during BF sale and got it yesterday but when open the box and look at this gorgeous toy I found only one short adapter (one end goes to CDM other end is going to the source as DAP I believe). Do you know what DAPs do have sockets fit that end?
For example, I am using with A&K SR15 which does not have any sockets can be used with that adapter. Any suggestions with available DAP or other adapters as well would be appreciated? Thank you.


----------



## jmzeitouni

The short cable is a 2.5mm trrs balanced cable. Most Astell and Kern DAP have this balance output. 

You can always use any 3.5mm cable to rca or else. CDM has 2 inputs


----------



## singleended5863

jmzeitouni said:


> The short cable is a 2.5mm trrs balanced cable. Most Astell and Kern DAP have this balance output.
> 
> You can always use any 3.5mm cable to rca or else. CDM has 2 inputs



When I connected the CDM 2.5 input to the SR15 2.5 output I listened to 2.5 CIEM UM Miracle and can barely hear the sound only the right side with the max volume.


----------



## fordski

singleended5863 said:


> When I connected the CDM 2.5 input to the SR15 2.5 output I listened to 2.5 CIEM UM Miracle and can barely hear the sound only the right side with the max volume.



There is a switch on the back that should be switched to the left for the analogue inputs and to the right for the USB digital input, check to make sure your switch is set to the left.


----------



## paulgc

@KB is the CDM still in production? It doesn't look like it from the ALO website.


----------



## singleended5863

paulgc said:


> @KB is the CDM still in production? It doesn't look like it from the ALO website.



They have new old stocks on sale on BF and all are sold fast within couple days in their website and warehouse deals. I was lucky snapping one in Maroon color. 
I had a chance to listen to the CDM in SoCal CanJam in 2016 (or 2017) and loved its musical warm sound but could not afford at that time until now.


----------



## kukkurovaca

paulgc said:


> @KB is the CDM still in production? It doesn't look like it from the ALO website.



Stock availability comes and goes. Also, FWIW the new website is still quite buggy.


----------



## kukkurovaca

singleended5863 said:


> When I connected the CDM 2.5 input to the SR15 2.5 output I listened to 2.5 CIEM UM Miracle and can barely hear the sound only the right side with the max volume.



Also make sure that all cables are fully seated. Especially with brand new devices, sometimes it's hard to tell.


----------



## singleended5863

The connection of iPhone 7 Plus through CCK and Micro USB is fine.
One more question if I use android (SE connection for most DAP) do I have to download and install a software just like Vinnie suggested?


----------



## singleended5863

Did anyone have comparison soundwise between the 6111 stock and Phillips 6111WA and 6832 tubes sold by Alo audio? Or any suggestions of other tubes rolling for CDM? Thank you.


----------



## kukkurovaca

singleended5863 said:


> Did anyone have comparison soundwise between the 6111 stock and Phillips 6111WA and 6832 tubes sold by Alo audio? Or any suggestions of other tubes rolling for CDM? Thank you.



Sonotones run at a significantly more reasonable temperature, especially if you regularly use the CDM's DAC section.


----------



## singleended5863

Seamaster said:


> Shoot, I soldered wrong adapter on Tele 5719, but no damage to the amp.



I am a newbie and have questions about rolling tubes for the CDM I just bought. Are you using the  stock adapter or bought the new ones? Thanks.


----------



## singleended5863

kukkurovaca said:


> Sonotones run at a significantly more reasonable temperature, especially if you regularly use the CDM's DAC section.



Where did you get the Sonotones? It looks like aloaudio doesn’t have any Sonotones for sale in their website?!


----------



## kukkurovaca

singleended5863 said:


> Where did you get the Sonotones? It looks like aloaudio doesn’t have any Sonotones for sale in their website?!



When I checked the site earlier it said they were not in stock but available to back order. Look in the tube section.


----------



## EJD87

I recently purchased a used CDM. It sounds great being fed directly out of USB from my PC, but I do have a couple of questions if any of you all could help me out.

1) There is an audible crackling sound when music is playing, particularly with more "energetic" tracks (like metal). Coming from a Schiit Jotunheim, which is fully solid state, and never having used an amplifier with tubes before, I'm wondering if this is normal, or if I should be concerned. I believe the tubes are stock, and lightly used. Is this a quirk of tube amps, or do I need to buy new tubes? Typically this settles down after the first half hour or so of being turned on after a long break, so maybe the tubes are just warming up?

2) The balanced input is interesting. I realize it's for portable players with balanced line out, but could I connect an external DAC with balanced output to the CDM, using a dual XLR3 to TRRS 2.5mm adapter? Would this create a ground hum, and if so, how could I correct that?


----------



## singleended5863

EJD87 said:


> I recently purchased a used CDM. It sounds great being fed directly out of USB from my PC, but I do have a couple of questions if any of you all could help me out.
> 
> 1) There is an audible crackling sound when music is playing, particularly with more "energetic" tracks (like metal). Coming from a Schiit Jotunheim, which is fully solid state, and never having used an amplifier with tubes before, I'm wondering if this is normal, or if I should be concerned. I believe the tubes are stock, and lightly used. Is this a quirk of tube amps, or do I need to buy new tubes? Typically this settles down after the first half hour or so of being turned on after a long break, so maybe the tubes are just warming up?
> 
> 2) The balanced input is interesting. I realize it's for portable players with balanced line out, but could I connect an external DAC with balanced output to the CDM, using a dual XLR3 to TRRS 2.5mm adapter? Would this create a ground hum, and if so, how could I correct that?



Did you charge any devices while doing this?


----------



## kukkurovaca

EJD87 said:


> 1) There is an audible crackling sound when music is playing, particularly with more "energetic" tracks (like metal). Coming from a Schiit Jotunheim, which is fully solid state, and never having used an amplifier with tubes before, I'm wondering if this is normal, or if I should be concerned. I believe the tubes are stock, and lightly used. Is this a quirk of tube amps, or do I need to buy new tubes? Typically this settles down after the first half hour or so of being turned on after a long break, so maybe the tubes are just warming up?



When you get the crackling, are you using the DAC section? I sometimes get funky noise with Tidal and the CDM's DAC, probably b/c of driver nonsense.


----------



## EJD87

kukkurovaca said:


> When you get the crackling, are you using the DAC section? I sometimes get funky noise with Tidal and the CDM's DAC, probably b/c of driver nonsense.


Yeah, it's connected to my PC via USB, so the DAC is being used, and I also notice it while using Tidal.


----------



## thecrow

EJD87 said:


> I recently purchased a used CDM. It sounds great being fed directly out of USB from my PC, but I do have a couple of questions if any of you all could help me out.
> 
> 1) There is an audible crackling sound when music is playing, particularly with more "energetic" tracks (like metal). Coming from a Schiit Jotunheim, which is fully solid state, and never having used an amplifier with tubes before, I'm wondering if this is normal, or if I should be concerned. I believe the tubes are stock, and lightly used. Is this a quirk of tube amps, or do I need to buy new tubes? Typically this settles down after the first half hour or so of being turned on after a long break, so maybe the tubes are just warming up?
> 
> 2) The balanced input is interesting. I realize it's for portable players with balanced line out, but could I connect an external DAC with balanced output to the CDM, using a dual XLR3 to TRRS 2.5mm adapter? Would this create a ground hum, and if so, how could I correct that?


That noise might simply be radio freq interference. 

If you move the cdm around when playing it might softer and louder. I get that when using with my iphone when in transit. Some areas worse tfan others and if i move it a little away from my phone (the source) as much as i can then that helps


----------



## singleended5863 (Dec 17, 2018)

The new look CDM limited edition is here and costs only $999.99 which is cheaper than previous version. However, I still prefer the old cool look with glass. 

https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/continental-dual-mono-limited/


----------



## paulgc

singleended5863 said:


> The new look CDM limited edition is here and costs only $999.99 which is cheaper than previous version. However, I still prefer the old cool look with glass.
> 
> https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/continental-dual-mono-limited/


Me too


----------



## vlach

paulgc said:


> Me too



Yeah, me too.


----------



## tracyca

For all basshead lovers with a CDM, the tube for you is Raytheon 6832 1960 triple mica. WOW makes my k3003i sound like a full-size can. The great thing also is the highs are great with this tube. I must say the CDM is the best Audio kit I ever bought! Real talk, I’m having fun tube hunting for these rare tubes.


----------



## tracyca

The Raytheon 6832 has yellow print plus is big bottle like the 6bf7 big fatty.


----------



## singleended5863

tracyca said:


> The Raytheon 6832 has yellow print plus is big bottle like the 6bf7 big fatty.



Where did you get them? Any links available? Thank you.


----------



## tracyca

I bought my first pair off eBay pacific tv out of Canada, and 20min ago just purchased a pair of ebay.


----------



## jhog

Quick question (and I suspect I already know the answer, but heyho....)

I am the very contented owner of the Continental V2 and love the tube sound I get from it. I do find it a little noisy with low impedance cans and iems, but other than that it's a gorgeous amp.

I've been eyeing up both the CDM and the Cv5, and wondered, is there a very substantial improvement in SQ and performance compared to the V2?

If anyone's had experience of two or even all three of these amps, I'd much appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## singleended5863

jhog said:


> Quick question (and I suspect I already know the answer, but heyho....)
> 
> I am the very contented owner of the Continental V2 and love the tube sound I get from it. I do find it a little noisy with low impedance cans and iems, but other than that it's a gorgeous amp.
> 
> ...



I don’t own the new CDM and bought the old version by the end of last year basically same price like the new one. However, I like very much the look with glass of the old version and have not heard any noises or hissing sounds from the old one since I bought it.


----------



## robbi22

Guys i want to buy a new pair of tubes) What tubes i need to buy first of all??  
Mostly i listen heavy music)


----------



## singleended5863

robbi22 said:


> Guys i want to buy a new pair of tubes) What tubes i need to buy first of all??
> Mostly i listen heavy music)



BF7 (full sound)


----------



## seedubchris

I like the mullards. Sweet highs ,tight mids.


----------



## Riviera72

where can I find mullard or sonotone I've been looking for a few weeks?


----------



## tracyca

Riviera72 said:


> where can I find mullard or sonotone I've been looking for a few weeks?


Tubeworld exspress has pairs Mullard and ebay also.


----------



## Riviera72

thanks I only find philips 6112 and ge 6112


----------



## seedubchris

Riviera72 said:


> where can I find mullard or sonotone I've been looking for a few weeks?


  They are rarer than hens teeth by now.


----------



## Riviera72

These 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-NOS-5719...3f9ac09c8b:g:J3gAAOSwXoRa4VRn&redirect=mobile

Or  these 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CV3986-602...ture-Valve-Tubes/112758218180?redirect=mobile

Thanks


----------



## singleended5863

Riviera72 said:


> These
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-NOS-5719...3f9ac09c8b:g:J3gAAOSwXoRa4VRn&redirect=mobile
> 
> ...



You’ll need a pair if you got CDM besides single Mullard would be good for CV5.


----------



## tracyca

Relaxing with the iPad Pro & CDM + IE 800s, nothing like tubes! Tong sol 6111 tubes from 1958 great sonics!


----------



## fotomeow

tracyca said:


> Relaxing with the iPad Pro & CDM + IE 800s, nothing like tubes! Tong sol 6111 tubes from 1958 great sonics!



hey, I just received my CDM. The stock Philips 6111a's, and ordered a pair of the sonotone's as well. 

how would you describe the sound quality/attributes of the Tung Sol 6111's?


----------



## fotomeow

Riviera72 said:


> where can I find mullard or sonotone I've been looking for a few weeks?



The Sonotone's are in Stock at ALO right now!




seedubchris said:


> They are rarer than hens teeth by now.



Probably, but with tubes, they seem to always be lurking somewhere, just need a determined buyer! 
cuz I want a pair of those Mullard 6112's as well


----------



## mw7485

A quick question to anyone from ALO - assuming they still frequent this forum. 

Did you at any point stop shipping these units with a Green Line USB cable, and substitute a more regular variety instead? I am curious, as I recently acquired an ex display unit that apparently "came without" a Green Line cable and had what can only be described as a "normal USB cable instead". Its no big deal, but it would help me understand the how trustworthy the dealer in question was for future reference.

BTW, this is a banging little DAC/Amp - really enjoying it.


----------



## Malevolent

mw7485 said:


> A quick question to anyone from ALO - assuming they still frequent this forum.
> 
> Did you at any point stop shipping these units with a Green Line USB cable, and substitute a more regular variety instead? I am curious, as I recently acquired an ex display unit that apparently "came without" a Green Line cable and had what can only be described as a "normal USB cable instead". Its no big deal, but it would help me understand the how trustworthy the dealer in question was for future reference.
> 
> BTW, this is a banging little DAC/Amp - really enjoying it.


I purchased my unit sometime in Sep/Oct 2017; it came without the Green Line USB cable as well. According to my local distributor, only the first few batches came with the aforementioned cable.

And yeah, it is a great amp. Enjoy!


----------



## singleended5863

I bought the CDM (old model with glass) at the beginning of 2019 and I got 2.5 to 2.5 copper plated silver and charging adapter. There is no green light USB cable.


----------



## meomap

singleended5863 said:


> I bought the CDM (old model with glass) at the beginning of 2019 and I got 2.5 to 2.5 copper plated silver and charging adapter. There is no green light USB cable.



I bought mine when it's first came out with green USB cable.


----------



## mw7485

Thanks for the replies - my faith in humanity has been restored.


----------



## tracyca

I can’t stress how Amazing the CDM is, I’m rocking the Raytheon CK 6832 Tube’s with my AKG k3003i from my iPad Pro and simply Amazing! I’m lost for words.


----------



## mw7485

tracyca said:


> I can’t stress how Amazing the CDM is, I’m rocking the Raytheon CK 6832 Tube’s with my AKG k3003i from my iPad Pro and simply Amazing! I’m lost for words.



Its certainly a keeper as far as I am concerned - I know I'm late to the party - but that's the story of my life!  
I did have a PHA3 to connect to my PC, a spot which is now occupied by the CDM. It's been a while, but I don't remember the Sony grabbing my attention in the way the CDM has. I will switch out the stock tubes in a few months, but my now severely depleted audio cash stash needs to replenish a bit first. 

Even though some may regard the DAC as being distinctly second tier, I do like the whole package/sound very much. Yes, more capable DACs are around, but there are very few portable packages that appear to be designed in the homogeneous way the CDM appears to have been - and with the CDM's pedigree. One thing I find telling - you very seldom see these things for sale second hand; that in itself speaks volumes.


----------



## ekfc63 (Jul 16, 2019)

I just picked up an old model (with glass) used and am using it as an amp connected to my Hugo 2 and Utopias.  The sound is fantastic and a real step up from the Hugo 2 alone.  I am well pleased although it is not the most cost effective or simple solution.  Mine wouldn't work with a iPhone / iPad. I was told by ALO to return it to them for a jumper install so that it would.  Seems strange.  Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## jmzeitouni

ekfc63 said:


> I just picked up an old model (with glass) used and am using it as an amp connected to my Hugo 2 and Utopias.  The sound is fantastic and a real step up from the Hugo 2 alone.  I am well pleased although it is not the most cost effective or simple solution.  Mine wouldn't work with a iPhone / iPad. I was told by ALO to return it to them for a jumper install so that it would.  Seems strange.  Has anyone else come across this?



Yes. I had the same experience. I sent it for the jumper install and they returned it promptly


----------



## singleended5863

ekfc63 said:


> I just picked up an old model (with glass) used and am using it as an amp connected to my Hugo 2 and Utopias.  The sound is fantastic and a real step up from the Hugo 2 alone.  I am well pleased although it is not the most cost effective or simple solution.  Mine wouldn't work with a iPhone / iPad. I was told by ALO to return it to them for a jumper install so that it would.  Seems strange.  Has anyone else come across this?



I didn’t know about this since I always use with DAP and never tried with iPhone. I should consider to do the jumper.


----------



## ekfc63

Ike1985 said:


> Anyone tried Hugo2 + CDM?



Yes.  I just picked up a CDM to use with my Hugo 2 and Utopias.   Its a fabulous match.   Much better to my ears than Hugo alone.


----------



## ekfc63

tracyca said:


>



How’d you like the 6021s?


----------



## tracyca

6021 tubes are real nice, my favorite are the Sylvania Gold Brand. RCA are real dynamic


----------



## singleended5863

ekfc63 said:


> How’d you like the 6021s?



Where did you get them? Any links available? Thank you.


----------



## tracyca

Tubes unlimited has 6021 in stock. I buy most of my tubes off Ebay. Pacific tv always has good tubes.


----------



## fotomeow

I bought a continental duo-mono a couple months ago, and the line out wasn’t working so I sent it back for a refund.

The trouble is that I really like the continental, I just wish it was reliable. Have any of you had any trouble with its functioning or needing repairs? 
Thx


----------



## vlach

fotomeow said:


> I bought a continental duo-mono a couple months ago, and the line out wasn’t working so I sent it back for a refund.
> 
> The trouble is that I really like the continental, I just wish it was reliable. Have any of you had any trouble with its functioning or needing repairs?
> Thx



Not at all, my unit works perfectly. I Iove it to death!


----------



## thecryder

vlach said:


> Not at all, my unit works perfectly. I Iove it to death!


I use mine 5 days a week 8-10 hours a day at work and it’s been flawless. I also, love it!


----------



## tracyca

It’s great to see the CDM gets some love! I love this amp/dac


----------



## singleended5863

Anyone has listened to Mullard 6021 1971 or 1972? How do they sound? I have the old CDM model.


----------



## ekfc63

I have RCA 6021.  There’s pretty good.  Very dynamic and full bodied.


----------



## beholdclarity

Hey fellas,

For a home setup and in *AMP only mode* for a sensitive all BA IEM, which of the two is warmer more tubey sounding?

Woo Audio WA8 or CDM?

No tube rolling, both in low gain and SE 3.5mm output from the SP1000

I’m looking for the tube experience but I’m unsure if I can achieve it with an all BA iem like the VE8 and if so, which of those contenders is the right one?


----------



## vlach

beholdclarity said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> For a home setup and in *AMP only mode* for a sensitive all BA IEM, which of the two is warmer more tubey sounding?
> 
> ...



The WA8 is an all tube design and the CDM is a hybrid. That would suggest the WA8 is more 'tubey' sounding, however i have not heard it.


----------



## singleended5863

beholdclarity said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> For a home setup and in *AMP only mode* for a sensitive all BA IEM, which of the two is warmer more tubey sounding?
> 
> ...



I have listened to WA8 and new CDM but my CDM previous model (with glass) has an excellent SQ even though it is a hybrid amp but does sound more like tubey amp.


----------



## vlach

singleended5863 said:


> I have listened to WA8 and new CDM but my CDM previous model (with glass) has an excellent SQ even though it is a hybrid amp but does sound more like tubey amp.



So which sounds more tubey in your opinion?


----------



## thecrow

Just quietly, fthose interested i have my alo cdm in the classifieds. Putting money into a dap. 

God forbid i stop pouring money into this hobby


----------



## tracyca

Out of all my gear the CDM & ie800s combo is the best sounding to my ears! I just love this combo, top to bottom everything just sounds Amazing!


----------



## Kelvin99999

singleended5863 said:


> I don’t own the new CDM and bought the old version by the end of last year basically same price like the new one. However, I like very much the look with glass of the old version and have not heard any noises or hissing sounds from the old one since I bought it.



May I ask, where did you buy the old version? Still have stock?
I love that


----------



## singleended5863

Kelvin99999 said:


> May I ask, where did you buy the old version? Still have stock?
> I love that



I bought it when they have the rest of old stock of ALO Audio deals before they have new products which have no glasses.


----------



## choisan

i am a newbie to tube amp, may i know what is the difference with cdm limited to the previous glass version please?


----------



## thecrow

choisan said:


> i am a newbie to tube amp, may i know what is the difference with cdm limited to the previous glass version please?


I haven’t heard of it having changed or at least I haven’t read anything here.


----------



## singleended5863

choisan said:


> i am a newbie to tube amp, may i know what is the difference with cdm limited to the previous glass version please?



I like the beauty of glass version and don’t think their SQ are significantly different.


----------



## choisan

singleended5863 said:


> I like the beauty of glass version and don’t think their SQ are significantly different.


agreed, the new look stopped me to buy


----------



## ekfc63

choisan said:


> i am a newbie to tube amp, may i know what is the difference with cdm limited to the previous glass version please?



My guess is that the new enclosure with no gorilla glass is cheaper to make and helped ALO drop the price of the new version of the CDM significantly.  Don't think there is any difference in sound.


----------



## choisan

or they are going to launch a new version so a limited version is what a manufacturer always does. i have no idea how much it was originally? please kindly advise!


----------



## singleended5863

choisan said:


> or they are going to launch a new version so a limited version is what a manufacturer always does. i have no idea how much it was originally? please kindly advise!



I guess the glass version was around $1400.00. Then it was on sale at the end of 2018 for $999.00. I took advantage of that the snapped one in maroon color. Then beginning 2019 ALO Audio came out the new limited version without glass.


----------



## choisan (Sep 22, 2019)

thanks for the info, so the old version and the new limited version actually the same price at that transition period. the used price should be way less.
btw, the maroon color is very nice

also, i asked for comment about cdm from a friend. he said the cdm is too powerful for iem, but not power enough for a big headphone such as hdxxx


----------



## singleended5863

choisan said:


> thanks for the info, so the old version and the new limited version actually the same price at that transition period. the used price should be way less.
> btw, the maroon color is very nice



When I was looking for used one before getting a good deal one it was around $800-$850 in the sale trade thread.


----------



## choisan

probably $800- $850 not a good deal now with just less than $199 from a brand new one


----------



## thecrow

choisan said:


> thanks for the info, so the old version and the new limited version actually the same price at that transition period. the used price should be way less.
> btw, the maroon color is very nice
> 
> also, i asked for comment about cdm from a friend. he said the cdm is too powerful for iem, but not power enough for a big headphone such as hdxxx


I found my cdm worked well with all my headphones except lcd2 where power fell short

the hps i used were focal spirit pros, shure 846, elear and very decent with hd800

i only tried it with my hd800 after reading this
https://www.headphone.guru/the-alo-continental-dual-mono/


----------



## vlach

choisan said:


> thanks for the info, so the old version and the new limited version actually the same price at that transition period. the used price should be way less.
> btw, the maroon color is very nice
> 
> also, i asked for comment about cdm from a friend. he said the cdm is too powerful for iem, but not power enough for a big headphone such as hdxxx



It's not too powerful for iems. Just put it on low gain and adjust the volume  accordingly.


----------



## choisan

thecrow said:


> I found my cdm worked well with all my headphones except lcd2 where power fell short
> 
> the hps i used were focal spirit pros, shure 846, elear and very decent with hd800
> 
> ...


what do you have after selling cdm?


----------



## thecrow

choisan said:


> what do you have after selling cdm?


as a portable I am simply using my iphone which I have found is good enough for my 30-45 minute commute to work on a train/bus
imho there is nothing wrong with using the iphone though a slightly smoother sound with a little more nuance is always appreciated

I am considering the kann cube if i have available ("surplus") funds.
I did like the sound of it but it's not something i REALLY need considering how much I would use it but.......i do like the sound.
The kann cube is quite powerful so would suit full sized headphones too...though i don't really need it for home

most of my $ goes into my home system/full headphones - during this year I have bough the hekse and empyrean.
I'm still undecided if I am going to keep the empyrean though - bought it a month ago


----------



## Seamaster

Update of my old version CDM with glass. It has been wonderful with Mullard tubes, it just sounds so "right". I sold my McIntosh D150 after I have owned both for more than 2 years. The CDM is on pair with Border Patrol DAC SEi.


----------



## tracyca

Yes, the CDM is wonderfully made and wonderful sounding. I love this amp. Plus tube rolling is fun.


----------



## choisan

any news for new version launching?


----------



## thecrow

choisan said:


> any news for new version launching?


No. Never mentioned


----------



## cosie

guys, please suggest the best place for buying tube pcb boards?


----------



## singleended5863

cosie said:


> guys, please suggest the best place for buying tube pcb boards?



I bought them at ALO Audio. What PCB boards are you looking for?


----------



## cosie

for tubes,
ok seems at Alo is the only one option.


----------



## choisan

is Alo having BF discount every year? anyone can suggest how soon normally it will be? i may consider to buy the latest LE version as i can't find any mint condition maroon color for sale


----------



## singleended5863

choisan said:


> is Alo having BF discount every year? anyone can suggest how soon normally it will be? i may consider to buy the latest LE version as i can't find any mint condition maroon color for sale



I don’t know if there will be BF on sale since I bought mine in maroon (glass model) began in January 2019. You might have to call them since CDM gone fast. Good luck.


----------



## choisan

thanks. i believe they don't have cdm anymore. i just try to be ready to buy when bf offer is coming. i don't mind to buy the latest LE if i can't hear any offer of maroon color in mint condition


----------



## choisan

singleended5863 said:


> I don’t know if there will be BF on sale since I bought mine in maroon (glass model) began in January 2019. You might have to call them since CDM gone fast. Good luck.


or please let me know if you sell it later on, thanks


----------



## Malevolent

choisan said:


> is Alo having BF discount every year? anyone can suggest how soon normally it will be? i may consider to buy the latest LE version as i can't find any mint condition maroon color for sale


Seeing as the amp is over 4 years old, I don't think ALO will be producing any new CDMs this year, or at least, not the original version. Moreover, the company seems to have its hands full with their IEMs and cables, so the amps have taken a back seat. Quite a shame, actually, since I have always loved their amplifier offerings.


----------



## choisan

there are so many replica after alo cmd, from china, hk,.....you name it. 
i would love to own one cmd or the LE. With that said, i also would anticipate the next version too.  And this stops me to place an order.


----------



## Malevolent

choisan said:


> there are so many replica after alo cmd, from china, hk,.....you name it.
> i would love to own one cmd or the LE. With that said, i also would anticipate the next version too.  And this stops me to place an order.


Well, if ALO were still in the business of making amps (as a primary product), the next version of the Continental should be just around the corner. The same can be said for the Rx - it has been nearly 5 years since the mini Rx was launched.

However, as the folks at ALO/Campfire are more focused on their IEMs and cables at the moment, I doubt we'll be seeing a CV6 anytime soon. We can only hope, though.


----------



## laserjock

choisan said:


> or please let me know if you sell it later on, thanks



Hey everyone.  I've have an original CDM that's (sadly!) been sitting in its original box for the last 3 years.  with my career change, I'm on the road too much and just haven't been listening to it.  Such a gorgeous product deserves more love!

If anyone's looking for an original (glass covered) CDM in silver, I'd be willing to sell mine.  It's had limited use, is in great shape, and has a spare set of original stock tubes that I never touched or plugged in.  

Feel free to LKM if you're interested.  I'd way rather it go to the head-fi community than eBay!
-J


----------



## elvispreasley

Looking to buy CDM. If you want to sell one - please write me a PM


----------



## singleended5863

elvispreasley said:


> Looking to buy CDM. If you want to sell one - please write me a PM



PM sent.


----------



## elvispreasley (Dec 9, 2019)

Just got my black CDM from one of the headfi forum members (thank you for that, Edwin) and have few questions about it:
1. What is the charging time of CDM?
2. How long it holding the charge with Sonotone tubes?
3. Has anybody tried CDM with heavy to drive Planar headphones? Is it have enough power to drive it through the balanced out?


----------



## vlach

elvispreasley said:


> Just got my black CDM from one of the headfi forum members (thank you for that, Edwin) and have few questions about it:
> 1. What is the charging time of CDM?
> 2. How long it holding the charge with Sonotone tubes?
> 3. Has anybody tried CDM with heavy to drive Planar headphones? Is it have enough power to drive it through the balanced out?



IIRC it takes roughly  3-4 hours to fully charge but i could be right.

The amp section drives my HE-500 well, provided i feed it at least 2V from a full size DAC. Results differ when using the internal DAC or fed from a DAP.


----------



## elvispreasley

vlach said:


> IIRC it takes roughly  3-4 hours to fully charge but i could be right.
> 
> The amp section drives my HE-500 well, provided i feed it at least 2V from a full size DAC. Results differ when using the internal DAC or fed from a DAP.



Thanks for quick reply.
I heard that with Sonotone tubes output power increases significantly. Can anyone confirm it?


----------



## kukkurovaca

elvispreasley said:


> I heard that with Sonotone tubes output power increases significantly. Can anyone confirm it?



I don't recall noticing that, but it's been a while since I switched tubes. Main difference with the Sonotone is lower operating temp.


----------



## elvispreasley

kukkurovaca said:


> I don't recall noticing that, but it's been a while since I switched tubes. Main difference with the Sonotone is lower operating temp.


 
Yep, heard about lower temp and longer life of the dac from battery, but I'm really curious about higher output power,  as I'm planning to use CDM with Planar headphones,  as well as with IEM.
BTH, any opinions about RCA 6021 tubes? I have a pair of it with my CDM and curious: should I have to try it instead of Sonotone tubes, that I'm using now or it doesn't worth it?


----------



## kukkurovaca

elvispreasley said:


> Yep, heard about lower temp and longer life of the dac from battery, but I'm really curious about higher output power,  as I'm planning to use CDM with Planar headphones,  as well as with IEM.
> BTH, any opinions about RCA 6021 tubes? I have a pair of it with my CDM and curious: should I have to try it instead of Sonotone tubes, that I'm using now or it doesn't worth it?



Sorry, I’ve pretty much stuck with Sonitone since changing from the stock tubes almost immediately. And unfortunately I can’t comment on hard to drive planars from the balanced output, as my Argons are single-ended. iSine sounds great though. : )


----------



## tracyca

I have been stuck into the Bluetooth gear I have been letting my beloved CDM get some dust. Heated up the tubes and WOW CDM & IE 800s still the best sounding to my ears!  6832 tubes getting some love.


----------



## tracyca

elvispreasley said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> I heard that with Sonotone tubes output power increases significantly. Can anyone confirm it?


Try a pair of 6832 tubes they will give some more power.


----------



## singleended5863

tracyca said:


> I have been stuck into the Bluetooth gear I have been letting my beloved CDM get some dust. Heated up the tubes and WOW CDM & IE 800s still the best sounding to my ears!  6832 tubes getting some love.



How are the sound of Raytheon 6832 compared to stock 6111 and Sonotones?


----------



## tracyca (Dec 10, 2019)

They sound more fuller and powerful like my expressivo mk2 lots of Dynamics with lots off sparkle. I have the Raytheon Black plate triple mica. I have around 35 differing pairs of tubes and the Sylvania gold brand 6021, tungsol 6111, 6832 Raytheon are my favorite.


----------



## elvispreasley

tracyca said:


> Try a pair of 6832 tubes they will give some more power.



Thanks for the suggestion! What kind of PCB you suggesting for 6832 tubes: single triode or stock?


----------



## tracyca

Black pcb for duel triodes and green for single triode tubes. You can fry the tubes and CDM if you use green pcb with duel triode tubes.


----------



## tracyca

I hope ALO Audio comes out with a successor to the CDM. The best piece of equipment I have ever purchased. I am a CDM fan boy!


----------



## singleended5863

elvispreasley said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! What kind of PCB you suggesting for 6832 tubes: single triode or stock?



The ALO Audio is selling the 6832 ready for use in their website. Check them out!


----------



## elvispreasley

singleended5863 said:


> The ALO Audio is selling the 6832 ready for use in their website. Check them out!



You're right! Thank you for suggestion)


----------



## cosie

tracyca said:


> They sound more fuller and powerful like my expressivo mk2 lots of Dynamics with lots off sparkle. I have the Raytheon Black plate triple mica. I have around 35 differing pairs of tubes and the Sylvania gold brand 6021, tungsol 6111, 6832 Raytheon are my favorite.


*tracyca*, do you have Sonotone as well?


----------



## tracyca

cosie said:


> *tracyca*, do you have Sonotone as well?


Yes, I have a pair but never really liked the sound. My set sounded shouty.


----------



## elvispreasley (Dec 13, 2019)

I see that in Alo store, tubes for cdm seems to run out (Sonotone is already sold out). However there is still plenty tubes itself on market and pcd boards are still available for sale in alo store, so I have a few questions regarding this matter:
1. Is it possible to extract the old tube (broken one for example) from pcd board and solder another one back there? If yes - how many cycles of such a tube replacement, pcb board can hold?
2. Is there anything special I need to know regarding soldering the tubes on pcd board in terms of right position of tube "legs" on board or something like that?
3. I see that single triod pcb board has L and R marks on it, so the question might sound a bit silly,  but...where it the right and left in cdm?) I mean the right is the right and the left is the left if you're looking on cdm from the top - through the glass or its inverted?


----------



## cosie

1. possible, no problems
2. you will figureout that only one position is suitable
3. when the volume knob is up, the right is right


----------



## singleended5863

For the tube switching if you accidentally put the wrong place they will sound wear and weak (I did once with the Sonotone). But if you switch around again they would sound right!


----------



## elvispreasley

cosie said:


> 3. when the volume knob is up, the right is right



Hold on. So you mean that to determinate where is the right and where is the left - I have to look from the volume knob side? Like this (please refer to the attached photo)?


----------



## elvispreasley

singleended5863 said:


> For the tube switching if you accidentally put the wrong place they will sound wear and weak (I did once with the Sonotone). But if you switch around again they would sound right!



How weak? Now I don't feel any weakness, but to be 100% sure I need to hear in comparison. 
I installed the Sonotone tubes like this (please check the attached photo). Is it right or I need to move it around?


----------



## singleended5863

elvispreasley said:


> How weak? Now I don't feel any weakness, but to be 100% sure I need to hear in comparison.
> I installed the Sonotone tubes like this (please check the attached photo). Is it right or I need to move it around?



The sound was like buzzing sound even though I turned up to the high volume.


----------



## elvispreasley

singleended5863 said:


> The sound was like buzzing sound even though I turned up to the high volume.



Thanks for quick reply! This is definetely not my case, so I guess I did everything right)


----------



## cosie

yes, you are right.

Bsure to plug the “L” board is the left “LV1” 8 pin header and the “R” into the RV2 header on your CDM.


https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/single-triode-pcb/


----------



## elvispreasley (Dec 14, 2019)

cosie said:


> yes, you are right.
> 
> Bsure to plug the “L” board is the left “LV1” 8 pin header and the “R” into the RV2 header on your CDM.
> 
> ...


 
Wait, I'm confused again...What you mean "LV1 and RV2"? Can you please specify: is the L and R header are matching the position, I marked on the photo in this post?

Post #2391

What will be the difference in sound if I'll mix the tube position?

Update: finaly figured out - to determinate the side of the header you need to look on it through the glass, facing cdm to you with a volume knob up. Not the most complicated investigation, but definetely worth clear result)


----------



## MusiCol (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi all, I have a problem with my CDM - the line inputs work perfectly but the digital (currently from an iPhone + CCK (both the straight USB type 2 and the USB 3 with Lightning power input) results in horrible crackling sound and terrible quality. I have tried various cables all the way from freebies to fully isolated pure silver and the results are only slightly less dire with high quality cables! I’ve opened the device and can’t see anything obviously wrong. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice please? Has anyone else had the same problem and resolved it - and if so, how? Thanks for any help.
PS. Apologies if this has been covered earlier in the thread but I’ve done a search and can’t concentrate for long enough to read all 160 pages!
Edit: The digital input used to work fine but one day when I turned it on it had developed this issue.


----------



## fordski (Dec 30, 2019)

MusiCol said:


> Hi all, I have a problem with my CDM - the line inputs work perfectly but the digital (currently from an iPhone + CCK (both the straight USB type 2 and the USB 3 with Lightning power input) results in horrible crackling sound and terrible quality. I have tried various cables all the way from freebies to fully isolated pure silver and the results are only slightly less dire with high quality cables! I’ve opened the device and can’t see anything obviously wrong. Does anyone have any suggestions or advice please? Has anyone else had the same problem and resolved it - and if so, how? Thanks for any help.
> PS. Apologies if this has been covered earlier in the thread but I’ve done a search and can’t concentrate for long enough to read all 160 pages!
> Edit: The digital input used to work fine but one day when I turned it on it had developed this issue.



How old is your CDM? I recall there was a mod that needed to be done on earlier versions involving the removal or strapping of a couple of resistors to accommodate iPhone playback. There are some posts early on in this thread discussing this.

EDIT: it appears this was for the AK70 but others were doing it for iPhone playback if they had issues. Here's the post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono.760478/page-107#post-12817397


----------



## MusiCol

fordski said:


> How old is your CDM? I recall there was a mod that needed to be done on earlier versions involving the removal or strapping of a couple of resistors to accommodate iPhone playback. There are some posts early on in this thread discussing this.
> 
> EDIT: it appears this was for the AK70 but others were doing it for iPhone playback if they had issues. Here's the post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono.760478/page-107#post-12817397


Thanks for the information and link (big help). My CDM was bought quite early on and it was second hand so there’s a good chance it was from that generation. I’ll have another look inside to check, then decide what to do. At the moment it’s just taking a balanced analogue signal from my Moon Neo 260D (CD transport with a superb DAC section) but it would be nice to be able to use it directly with my iPhone too - the Moon isn’t exactly portable!
Thanks again and Happy New Year!


----------



## choisan

i think alo already discontinued cmd in its website, it may become history. i hope alo will have a new generation of portable amp/


----------



## fordski

MusiCol said:


> Thanks for the information and link (big help). My CDM was bought quite early on and it was second hand so there’s a good chance it was from that generation. I’ll have another look inside to check, then decide what to do. At the moment it’s just taking a balanced analogue signal from my Moon Neo 260D (CD transport with a superb DAC section) but it would be nice to be able to use it directly with my iPhone too - the Moon isn’t exactly portable!
> Thanks again and Happy New Year!



You're welcome. I contemplated doing the mod on mine but looking at those tiny little resistors I decided to leave it alone. Shipping costs to ALO are prohibitive so I'm using a Chord Poly/mojo combo with mine and it works fine. It's a bit too bulky for portable use, but it's nice for untethered use at home. If you decide to modify yours please post here and let us know how it goes.


----------



## choisan

i never read about the issue that cdm in the early production lot was having, maybe i missed it, but good to know that


----------



## choisan

choisan said:


> i think alo already discontinued cmd in its website, it may become history. i hope alo will have a new generation of portable amp/


i tried to ask alo from the facebook messenger about stock availability or new model, never reply


----------



## choisan

i was told that the plastic stand or fixture for holding up the tube may come off easily or "broken" easily, may someone advise what is the real issue of that? Is my friend talking about the white plastic cable tie like thing surrounding the tube?


----------



## singleended5863

choisan said:


> i was told that the plastic stand or fixture for holding up the tube may come off easily or "broken" easily, may someone advise what is the real issue of that? Is my friend talking about the white plastic cable tie like thing surrounding the tube?



It might happen due to switching tubes regularly.


----------



## elvispreasley

Guys, is the Sylvania 6112 and Mullard 6112 tube are the same thing?


----------



## singleended5863

elvispreasley said:


> Guys, is the Sylvania 6112 and Mullard 6112 tube are the same thing?



I wouldn’t think so since Mullard is a Britain brand whereas Sylvania is US made. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## elvispreasley

Today got some very interesting tubes for CDM. Bunch of different soviet 6n16b-v and 6n17b-v (russian names are 6н16б-в & 6н17б-в), which are basically the analogue of 6120 and 6112 UK, UK tubes.
The most intriguing and interesting tubes from this set is a pair of very old (from 1964) 6n17b-v os (os - is an abbreviation from russian words "extremely stable"). The guy, who sold me them said that they are from the very first batch and for all the years what he dealing with different tubes, this is the first time he see such a tubes.
Hope to run it through the test tomorrow.


----------



## elvispreasley

Have a question for all cdm users. Is there is ok, when led lights in the pcb with the tubes are glowing with different colors? I just got Raytheon 6832 double triod tubes soldered to black pcb and after installing it in cdm, feels kinda not sure, looking at red and yellow glow. My Sonotone both has yellow color glowing


----------



## meomap

elvispreasley said:


> Have a question for all cdm users. Is there is ok, when led lights in the pcb with the tubes are glowing with different colors? I just got Raytheon 6832 double triod tubes soldered to black pcb and after installing it in cdm, feels kinda not sure, looking at red and yellow glow. My Sonotone both has yellow color glowing


My Ray 6832 color is more likely orange lit like your right side picture.
I don't know about your Left side.
Sound wise, OK?


----------



## elvispreasley

meomap said:


> My Ray 6832 color is more likely orange lit like your right side picture.
> I don't know about your Left side.
> Sound wise, OK?



Well, sounds great, but the color difference is making me feel...curious)


----------



## meomap

elvispreasley said:


> Well, sounds great, but the color difference is making me feel...curious)


You soldered tube to black PC by yourself or bought the whole set from ALO?

Just contact ALO for answer if you curious to know.


----------



## elvispreasley

meomap said:


> You soldered tube to black PC by yourself or bought the whole set from ALO?
> 
> Just contact ALO for answer if you curious to know.



Case closed  as I found the reason of this phenomenon)
I gave this pcb with soldered on it 2 rca 6021 tubes (got it with my cdm from previous owner, as one of this tubes has very weak glowing, when it was installed in cdm, so I decide that the tube is damaged or something), to the master - to extract 6021 tubes and solder back new 6238. So, when the master starts to check pcb, he found out that  the diod light on one of the pcb was dead and he replaced it in a new one...red color) He told me it just a few minutes ago, when I decide to call him and ask about such a behaviour of the light)

p.s: So far extremely happy with my new 6238 tubes as they are significantly more detailed then single triod Sonotone, what I used before!


----------



## singleended5863

elvispreasley said:


> So far extremely happy with my new 6238 tubes as they are significantly more detailed then single triod Sonotone, what I used before!



Do you think the 6238 tubes sound more analytical and not as smooth as stock and sonotones tubes?


----------



## tracyca

If you can find a set of tong sol 6111 tubes they sound excellent!


----------



## elvispreasley (Jan 16, 2020)

singleended5863 said:


> Do you think the 6238 tubes sound more analytical and not as smooth as stock and sonotones tubes?



Tubes are tubes and they will not sounds extremely analytical no mater what) 6832 is definitely sounds more clear, resolving and airy then Sonotone 5719, what was installed in my CDM before. The hights with 6832 are significantly more detailed then with Sonotone as well.
However that might be a case of my particular Sonotones as I got it used with my CDM and I don't know how many hours they were in use. 6832 that I installed were NOS and never used for sure.


----------



## elvispreasley (Jan 19, 2020)

Interested in opinions: is such a temperature (in celcius) is not harmful for CDM with long term listening sessions (about 4 hours)? This was a heating level, scored with Raytheon 6832 after about an hour of listening. CDM gets noticeably hot (can't leave a hand on its "window", longer then 5 sec), especially the glass part, both heaphones outs (2.5mm and 3.5mm) and volume control knob areas.


----------



## kukkurovaca

elvispreasley said:


> Interested in opinions: is such a temperature (in celcius) is not harmful for CDM with long term listening sessions (about 4 hours)? This was a heating level, scored with Raytheon 6832 after about an hour of listening. CDM gets noticeably hot (can't leave a hand on its "window", longer then 5 sec), especially the glass part, both heaphones outs (2.5mm and 3.5mm) and volume control knob areas.



That sounds relatively normal for dual triode tubes in the CDM. It is designed to run hot, including too hot to touch. Single triode tubes will lower the operating temp substantially if it bothers you, as well using the line in instead of the onboard DAC.


----------



## Khursevich

Looking to buy CDM. May be someone want sell it. PM me please


----------



## elvispreasley

Khursevich said:


> Looking to buy CDM. May be someone want sell it. PM me please



Well-Well-Well...all familiar faces)))

p.s: good luck with searches!

p.p.s: your zeuses might sound with cdm to harsh


----------



## laserjock

Khursevich said:


> Looking to buy CDM. May be someone want sell it. PM me please



Just sent you a PM.  Have one in great condition w/ original box, etc - that I've been meaning to get on eBay for a while - just haven't had the time.


----------



## bancanus

hello, I just bought alo cdm and wish to hear fuller vocals, and less harshness in highs (i'm just using stock tubes), can anyone please recommend tubes (and websites to buy please  )  for the sound signature? do you think the alo 6832 will give me those sound sig? now i am pairing with mojo


----------



## elvispreasley

bancanus said:


> hello, I just bought alo cdm and wish to hear fuller vocals, and less harshness in highs (i'm just using stock tubes), can anyone please recommend tubes (and websites to buy please  )  for the sound signature? do you think the alo 6832 will give me those sound sig? now i am pairing with mojo



6832 sounds more full body to me, compare to Sonotone tubes (can't compare with the stock ones, as I never heard it). However keep in mind,  that with 6832 you will get the maximal heating level, which means that your cdm will be seriously hot after few hours of listening. This is very serious thing, which you need to keep in mind (IMHO), as such a heating level might be really dangerous for batteries inside of the cdm. Just my 5 cents.


----------



## vlach

Can anyone please point me to the driver required for windows, thank you.


----------



## vlach

Ok, i got it working...but...all tracks light up with the blue led regardless of sample rate, this happens using Foobar or J River. I'm sure someone ran into this issue here?


----------



## tracyca

Today enjoying the dynamics the CDM delivers to my AKGk3003i. 6832 tubes really great for hip hop.


----------



## choisan

i asked the cs regarding restocking of cdm, they replied they have no plan to produce. hope they have new version soon


----------



## tracyca

Me too, I would love to see a upgraded CDM.


----------



## cosie

6832 is not so good for my taste


----------



## tracyca

cosie said:


> 6832 is not so good for my taste


Tung sol 6111 or sylvania gb 6021 tubes have unbelievable sonic bliss.


----------



## tracyca

Today's rig.


----------



## mw7485

tracyca said:


> Today's rig.



Difficult to argue with that choice of hardware :


----------



## PreguntoZombi

Hi all, I’m on the look out for a CDM (will post in the classified section too) in any colour.
Please let me know if you have one that you are will to part with.
Thank you


----------



## tracyca

Time to pimp my CDM!


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Hello Guys,

Looks like the CDM is out of production. I'm not sure if another is coming, but does anyone still suggest an used one as a good buy or another model?

PS.: I do have the Little Bear B4-X, but would line something "better quality", this is freaking easy to get Radio Frequency interference.


----------



## mw7485

CrocodileDundee said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Looks like the CDM is out of production. I'm not sure if another is coming, but does anyone still suggest an used one as a good buy or another model?
> 
> PS.: I do have the Little Bear B4-X, but would line something "better quality", this is freaking easy to get Radio Frequency interference.




...if you can find one! I think they're great little things. The DAC may well be considered "out of date" by many, but I don't find myself wishing I could listen with something that has  more up to date silicon inside. Battery packs, tubes and mains adapters are all still sold by ALO. I guess the only other area that could be dodgy if picking up one second hand is the volume pot.


----------



## vlach (Apr 17, 2020)

mw7485 said:


> ...if you can find one! I think they're great little things. The DAC may well be considered "out of date" by many, but I don't find myself wishing I could listen with something that has  more up to date silicon inside. Battery packs, tubes and mains adapters are all still sold by ALO. I guess the only other area that could be dodgy if picking up one second hand is the volume pot.



Good to know, maybe i should get a spare battery pack because i plan on keeping the CDM for a long time.
I don't think it gets much better than Mojo+ CDM.


----------



## kdphan

Anyone looking to sell their CDM?


----------



## MusiCol (May 9, 2020)

Hi all, sorry it’s taken so long to respond following the helpful answers to my post regarding problems with the USB input.
I have opened up my CDM and it does indeed have the two components (resistors?) which need wires soldering across them to effectively remove them from the circuit to enable it to work with the digital output from my Apple iPhone + CCK.
This is a job I have no hope of doing myself so I guess it’s back to ALO? Unless anyone in the UK is qualified to do the work (I live in the North of England)?
To be honest it hasn’t seen much use due to the USB input being absolutely intolerable. However I have bought a couple of balanced sources recently so I’ve started using the CDM with analogue inputs, either from the balanced out of my Moon CD+DAC (now that I have a high quality custom adapter cable) or, as I’m listening to it right now from my AK240.
I was listening with my old “wood“ HE-560’s (first version with 2.5mm trs jack sockets) directly from the AK240 as the latter is still a fairly recent purchase and I just wanted to know how it performed. However, adding the CDM, even with a single ended interconnect cable (high quality pure silver), the jump in sound quality is remarkable! I think I’m falling in love with this combination... Listening to Vangelis’ Bladerunner soundtrack is always an emotional experience but the ALO CDM brings out all the micro details - the rich tone, texture and raw emotion of the Sax for instance - all with absolute clarity whilst maintaining a pitch black background. The soundstage is also much bigger in all dimensions with rock solid placements and clear space in between... such clarity! It’s hard to imagine putting an extra (tube!) component in the chain and gaining so much detail with no perceivable losses (to these ears at least)! I know the CDM is far better qualified to drive planars than the diminutive AK240 but still, quite a remarkable achievement from ALO.
So, now that I know what I’d be missing, it would be hard to live without this gorgeous sounding device for however many weeks or months it would take to get it across the pond and back -especially knowing that 90% of that time is spent just sitting in Customs!
You may be wondering, why do I need to get the work done if I don’t use the USB input? Well; a) I want to be able to use the CDM with my phone, and b) I just hate having anything that’s not fully functional!
There was going to be a c) because a) was gonna be the intention to sell. Unfortunately for those of you looking for a second hand CDM in mint condition I’m sorry to dash your hopes but now that mine is finally burning in and I’m hearing what it’s truly capable of, this particular unit is staying firmly in my possession - apart from the forthcoming journeys it will have to take on its own!
I’ll be sure to give my impressions on the DAC section when the necessary work has been done - whenever I can bear to part with my ALO Continental Dual Mono - however temporarily!


----------



## hohes

Well Alo Audio CDM still actual and for me still best on market. Tube rolling gives much discovering and new WOW effect of device. Yesterday got Sylvania 6021 Gold Brand. Yes they sweet but I can`t say they outbeat rest of my small zoo of tubes set. Still on delivery Sylvania 6112 Engenire samples, Sylvania 6111 Gold Brand and Sonotone 6111 with black plates. For now I have Sonotone 5719, Sylvania 6021 yeallow label, Mullard 6021, Sylvania 5719 Gold Brand, Phillips JAN 6021W. All of them have they own signature and can have place with different combinations of headphones. So don`t stop and try to find your own set of fav tubes)


----------



## zywalek

Is there any place in Europe where I can buy a PCBs?


----------



## tracyca

Just dusted off my beloved CMD and about to rock my 6xx, with Campfire dropping their new lineup I hope they don’t faze out ALO Audio and there potable amps. Looking forward to what they can come up with next. Updateded CDM would be Awesome.


----------



## tracyca

New E-40 sounding quite dynamic with this combo. Just added the periodic nickel amp just to give the CDM a little more power.


----------



## nrbatista

Looking for a replacement set of tubes for my CDM. Drop me a message if you happen to have Mullard 6112 or Sonotone 5719.


----------



## esteboune

Hello everyone!

Same as @tracyca i just dusted my CDM after a couple of month on the shelf. 

Such a beautiful and enjoyable DAC/Amp...!

However, i noticed that the bit-rate light is stuck on the lower level, even when playing DSD64 or 24/192 Flac.

Any idea what might have occured.

i hope the DAC section is OK.

thanks for your time and assistance.


----------



## esteboune

esteboune said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Same as @tracyca i just dusted my CDM after a couple of month on the shelf.
> 
> ...




I just tried with my iPad pro as souce (OTG + usb cable), it is working fine, the lights are changing according to the source bitrate.

It has to be a Windows 10 problem.
the drivers?
the cable i am using (quite unlikely)

i will try deleting and installing again the drivers


----------



## Audiosolace

mw7485 said:


> ...if you can find one! I think they're great little things. The DAC may well be considered "out of date" by many, but I don't find myself wishing I could listen with something that has  more up to date silicon inside. Battery packs, tubes and mains adapters are all still sold by ALO. I guess the only other area that could be dodgy if picking up one second hand is the volume pot.



They are indeed great little portable amplifiers - a real worthy collaboration between Vinnie Rossi and Ken Ball of ALO Audio


----------



## nrbatista

I’m selling mine if anyone is interested, not getting much use unfortunately. Deserves to be enjoyed.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-continental-dual-mono-cdm.940293/


----------



## Seamaster

I am keeping my V1 with window


----------



## singleended5863

Seamaster said:


> I am keeping my V1 with window



Same here but anyone is interested I would sell it. 😉


----------



## nsk1979 (Aug 30, 2020)

Ready player One! I have soldered first tubes, that have been ordered from EBay. That is Sonotone 5719.



Soldering work was not too much difficult, compared to smd  components mounting.


----------



## Seamaster

Great job!

For me, British CV3986 and never looked back.


----------



## singleended5863

Seamaster said:


> Great job!
> 
> For me, British CV3986 and never looked back.



how do the British CV3986 sound like?


----------



## Seamaster

singleended5863 said:


> how do the British CV3986 sound like?



Please read from P121


----------



## hohes (Sep 1, 2020)

Seamaster said:


> Great job!
> 
> For me, British CV3986 and never looked back.



Wondering to ask, how many sets of tubes you have and what kind?)


----------



## nsk1979 (Sep 1, 2020)

Seamaster said:


> Great job!
> 
> For me, British CV3986 and never looked back.


CV3986 tubes also have been received and I am going to solder them on black psb and try to listen on CDM.


----------



## singleended5863

nsk1979 said:


> CV3986 tubes also have been received and I am going to solder them on black psb and try to listen on CDM.



Please let me know how do they sound. Thank you.


----------



## nsk1979 (Sep 29, 2020)

As for Sonotone 5719, after installing that tubes first my listening session was very short - about 2-3 song only due to limiting of time.  And first impression was - wow that is da bass! It has a way more lower ends than stock 6111 tubes. I was listening and something was wrong in terms of SQ. Amount of bass was too much and clarity was not enough for me. I was disappointed, my expectations was that 2-3 sons is enough time for tubes heating. Second session takes time more than 1 hour and I have noticed that after first 10-15 min sound become more organic, bass become tight and in right proportion without bleeding into mids. Mids are more forwarded and vocal sounded more intimate, while treble more extended, sound stage seems the same or slightly wider than 6111. Sonotone 5719 tubes definitely better choice for my taste in terms of SQ overall, heating temperature  and power consumption. To be continued... 

P.s.: sorry for my English ).


----------



## nsk1979 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ready Player Two!



Today I have soldered another pair of tubes. CV 3986 as I told before.


----------



## nsk1979

Both tubes soldered on PSBs and are installed into CDM. Sound impressions to be posted after some listening sessions.


----------



## JReid

singleended5863 said:


> Same here but anyone is interested I would sell it. 😉


Are you still interested in selling your CDM? What Color?


----------



## singleended5863

JReid said:


> Are you still interested in selling your CDM? What Color?



It is in maroon color.


----------



## JReid

singleended5863 said:


> It is in maroon color.


Hi there - can you share pics? What condition is it in? How much are you looking for to sell?


----------



## SDBiotek

The for sale chat belongs in the dedicated threads or PM, not in this thread.


----------



## nsk1979

So, below my early impressions regarding CV3986 tubes after a few listening sessions. First session was very short, just about 3-4 songs only. There were no any magic sound even after 10 min of heating while listening the music. The sound was not typical for CDM, sounds some like jammed. Sound stage was narrow, vocals have been laid back. But low ends goes more deep and have more detailed layering comparing with stock tubes and even with Sonotones 5719 while not so tight and fast. But with my previous experience, tubes probably need about 1-2 hours burning time after first installed. Next listening session was more than 45 mins and finally tubes become sounding better! Lows becomes more tighter, not as dry and fast as stock tubes, but more organic and beefy. Mids not as forwarded as Sonotones. Treble not extended and sounds smoother, while having decent details in this region. I have some songs with fatiguing trebles, so using CDM with such tubes I can listening this tracks without any discomfort. IMHO CV3986 suits for genres like EDM, modern pop music, blues and some jazz track and other music with rich lower ends. I think this tubes fairly universal type, particularly if you are listening not very quality mastered hi res tracks. But for classic music, good recorded jazz, vocals  and for more examining listening I would definitely prefer Sonotones 5719 because of their focusing on mids and treble, more air and crisp sound, wider soundstage. But CV 3986 also very nice tubes, driving rock concert records will force you dancing and jumping with hordes of people! I have been listening this tubes mostly with Legend X and Centrance Cerene dB. IMHO they are good for HF and iems having dry and monitor sound like Cerene dB, it will add some juice for them, or demanding in lower frequencies region, like Legends. Unfortunately I do not like this tubes with my current ciem Ambient Accoustics AM10c. That’s why this journey to be continued...


----------



## nsk1979 (Oct 9, 2020)

Ready player three!






they are single triode RCA 5718 tubes ready to be installed into CDM.


----------



## Ike1985

Does anyone know where we can actually buy a CDM?


----------



## SDBiotek

Ike1985 said:


> Does anyone know where we can actually buy a CDM?


It seems that the CDM is no longer in production. ALO doesn't have any model of portable amps available for sale, and has not announced any plans to make new ones. Your best bet is to keep an eye on the Head-fi classifieds. Or you can post your own " want to buy" listing there.


----------



## choisan

i guess selling uiem makes tremendous profit, they will not produce anymore, this was why $999 clearance sales last year


----------



## Malevolent

ALO appears to have left the portable amplifier business behind. It's quite a shame, really, since they made (make) some of the best portable amps in the business.

I sold my CDM several months back, and I've regretted doing so ever since.


----------



## meomap

Lucky I bought one battery pack for CDM. Just replaced it.
Not so lucky for CV5.
I told them how come they don't make new batteries for CDM and CV5 anymore?
They said to check back website from time to time.
Still saving CDM with some pair of tubes. Not sure if I want to sell it yet.....


----------



## singleended5863

I just checked the ALO audio website and they are still selling CDM (no glasses) but it says coming soon...???


----------



## SDBiotek

singleended5863 said:


> I just checked the ALO audio website and they are still selling CDM (no glasses) but it says coming soon...???


No, that's the old product listing. When you look at the actual " shop" section, CDM is not listed. The "coming soon" refers to the customer comments, which were never actually posted. It's a bit odd that CDM still shows in the product listings. Would be great if there was another limited run,but I suspect the last one was just to use up all of the remaining CDM amp internals.


----------



## nsk1979

meomap said:


> Lucky I bought one battery pack for CDM. Just replaced it.
> Not so lucky for CV5.
> I told them how come they don't make new batteries for CDM and CV5 anymore?
> They said to check back website from time to time.
> Still saving CDM with some pair of tubes. Not sure if I want to sell it yet.....


There is ordinary 18650 li ion cells wrapped in 3s configuration. You can buy 3 cells with psb, and replace original battery pack cells.  I would recommend Sanyo cells.


----------



## Ike1985

I tried to purchase the CDM from E1 last night, they refunded me.  Their stock wasn't accurate and therefore it wasn't in stock.  I am strongly considering a WA8 Eclipse now, I'm aware of the poor battery life.  Can anyone steer me away from it to wait for a used CDM based on sound quality comparisons?


----------



## choisan

i would not suggest to pursue cdm. you have the answers for why already. WA6 would probably be the one of the best alternative.


----------



## SDBiotek

Ike1985 said:


> I tried to purchase the CDM from E1 last night, they refunded me.  Their stock wasn't accurate and therefore it wasn't in stock.  I am strongly considering a WA8 Eclipse now, I'm aware of the poor battery life.  Can anyone steer me away from it to wait for a used CDM based on sound quality comparisons?


I can't steer you away from the WA11 based in sound quality, since I think it sounds great. In it's three tube mode, it sounds more "tubey". Keep in mind that it is significantly larger and heavier than the CDM. I wouldn't recommend trying to use either while out and about, as they both can get very warm. They are great when you can sit down and listen. There are some smaller NuTube based portable amps from Oriolus, and an upcoming one from Cayin, that may also be worth looking into. Only the CDM and Woo are tube rollable of those options. Phat labs has had several tube portable amps, but you have to order through Jaben, AliExpress, etc, not sold directly in the US.


----------



## Ike1985

Also I will be using the WA8 mostly in AMP only mode as I will be stacking it with a Hugo2.


----------



## elvispreasley

If someone have an interest about CDM tubes and boards - I have huge lot for sale

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...29466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111

Also I may sell some tubes or plates separate. Not less then 3 pair of tubes and 10 pairs of boards.


----------



## pascallito

elvispreasley said:


> If someone have an interest about CDM tubes and boards - I have huge lot for sale
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...29466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111
> 
> Also I may sell some tubes or plates separate. Not less then 3 pair of tubes and 10 pairs of boards.



  Go for it guys !! don't take everything anyway ....


----------



## pascallito

Ike1985 said:


> I tried to purchase the CDM from E1 last night, they refunded me.  Their stock wasn't accurate and therefore it wasn't in stock.  I am strongly considering a WA8 Eclipse now, I'm aware of the poor battery life.  Can anyone steer me away from it to wait for a used CDM based on sound quality comparisons?


 
Try here: https://mp3store.pl/wzmacniacze-dac...0684457/alo-audio-continetal-dual-mono-silver
they may still have some ....


----------



## zywalek

Unfortunately they don't....


----------



## pascallito

zywalek said:


> Unfortunately they don't....


Hi budy,
it is misleading that they leave it on the list.


----------



## tracyca

This amp/ dac is a masterpiece, I haven’t been using it lately and is just setting. I have silver, black chassis with glass window and a gold chassis without window. Extra battery and around 40 plus pairs of tubes. It should last a lifetime. I might put it up for sale.


----------



## pascallito

"a masterpiece" 
I think like you ... listen to music without like skiing without snow 
For now, mine is in Ken's hands, a small part has given way, he agrees to take care of it .... I look forward to his return, I miss him .....


----------



## hohes

Can't get why sell it... In my case I gust sold it to get another one with window... But true tube roller is LE version. Though I set with tubes (over 20 pairs) just wanted aesthetic view of it.


----------



## nsk1979 (Dec 20, 2020)

Ready player five! There are EC1000 tubes soldered on green PCB.


----------



## pascallito

it makes you want to have them !!! you can say more about it


----------



## nsk1979

Tubes are soldered, but not installed yet into CDM. Sound impressions to be posted.


----------



## pascallito

nsk1979 said:


> Tubes are soldered, but not installed yet into CDM. Sound impressions to be posted.


----------



## tracyca

What type of tubes are these?


----------



## nsk1979

tracyca said:


> What type of tubes are these?



That is single triode tube.


----------



## nsk1979

Mullard EC1000. Has been ordered on Ebay. I have soldered it on green PCB. There is a little bit different on pin map, that is why I have cut out valve pin N1 and soldered top pin to saved contact on green PCB.
https://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_ec1000.html


----------



## nsk1979

First impression - I am disappointed by this tubes. The sound itself thin and flat in comparison with Sonotone tubes.  Right channel has some kind of distortion. Maybe bad soldering work. Will try to rework soldering, but I don’t pin my hopes on that.


----------



## pascallito

nsk1979 said:


> First impression - I am disappointed by this tubes. The sound itself thin and flat in comparison with Sonotone tubes.  Right channel has some kind of distortion. Maybe bad soldering work. Will try to rework soldering, but I don’t pin my hopes on that.


It's too bad ! it's always a good try man 
you should try the  Russian tubes, they are really impressive power .. speak 'in with "elvispreasley" here : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono.760478/page-166
looking forward to rereading your new essays


----------



## elvispreasley

Well, the Christmas is coming and I feel like my house is missing some illumination...which might be compensated with nice,  warm glow of CDM tubes) So if you have one for sale for reasonable price - please, write me PM


----------



## nsk1979

elvispreasley said:


> Well, the Christmas is coming and I feel like my house is missing some illumination...which might be compensated with nice,  warm glow of CDM tubes) So if you have one for sale for reasonable price - please, write me PM


Welcome to the club again! Your CDM’ s review written year ago was one of the reasons for purchase of that amazing device. I wish you to find mint condition affordable CDM. Good luck!


----------



## Wyd4

I miss mine so much. I actually owned 2 over the years. Sold the first one as I didn’t feel it drove my cans well. Bought another when I was running items for commute and loved it. Sadly I had to let that one go for financial reasons.
But I do miss them.


----------



## elvispreasley

Can't say that I'm missing CDM big time as I moved to way different and way more interesting stationary setup. However I wouldn't mind to get one - to bring back sweet memories that I have about this device)
Meantime, until there is no offers yet, I placed an order on CDM's "chinese nephew" - little bear b4-x dual mono. We'll see how it's gonna sound for its "under 100$" price range)


----------



## elvispreasley

Thanks for a good wishes


----------



## pascallito (Dec 24, 2020)

for my part, I had the opportunity to taste it, how to do without, my CDM is still in maintenance and it is not impossible that before its return I try to buy one other to wait !!! we will see next year ........ 

Best wishes to ALO and to us who love them


----------



## hohes

Short statement for today!


----------



## Kevin Lee

Where can I buy the battery pack .?


----------



## meomap

Kevin Lee said:


> Where can I buy the battery pack .?


ALO left customers dried.....


----------



## hohes

Kevin Lee said:


> Where can I buy the battery pack .?


On HF there are one set for sale


----------



## vlach (Jan 5, 2021)

Can anyone confirm if it is possible to operate the CDM without the battery and using only the wall charger for power? This way i could use it in desktop mode without having to recharge every 4 hours.

Edit: Just tried it; disconnected the internal battery and everything works fine using the wall charger. I now have a permanently powered (desktop) CDM. No more charging. Should've tried this before!


----------



## Kevin Lee

hohes said:


> On HF there are one set for sale


Sorry, HF?


----------



## hohes

Kevin Lee said:


> Sorry, HF?


Mean here is topic with selling battery Head-Fi


----------



## Calfredo826

Anybody looking to sell their CDM? In particular a maroon one. Please PM me is you have one available. Thank you!


----------



## MusiCol

Calfredo826 said:


> Anybody looking to sell their CDM? In particular a maroon one. Please PM me is you have one available. Thank you!



Hi Alfredo,

I’m looking to sell my CDM! I’ve attached some photo’s of it. As you can see it’s in pristine condition cosmetically with the only minor thing being that the felt feet on the bottom have slipped slightly! No damage whatsoever to the actual device itself.

This is one of the first batch of CDM’s so it needs sending to Ken at ALO (unless you or someone you know can bypass the 2 resistors that need shorting yourself) if you want to use it with an iPhone. I’m an iPhone guy but it’s not really my sound signature as I’m a solid state kinda bear! I just used it with the line in.

So it has sat in my smoke- child- and pet-free home ever since I bought it with less than 50 hours use -probably less than 30 but I’m being conservative as I really can’t remember, it’s been so long!

If you want the 1.m solid silver balanced cable I got custom made for the CDM - a “Silver Dream” made for me by Artisan Silver Cables at a cost of £479 - then I would ask for an extra £300 - it’s in absolutely impeccable condition and practically unused having had less than 10 hours use, and yes, those are genuine Furutech Rhodium plated Carbon Fibre wrapped connectors at both ends!

Price for the CDM and cable is something I’ll let you offer (I was thinking around £600 - about half the new price - but please tell me if that’s unreasonable) and see if we can reach an agreement. I’ve been focusing on my speakers system for the last couple of years and don’t know what the going rate is, but I know this is a $1500 amp because I bought it! The lack of recent activity here can be countered by my feedback on eBay UK (123.musicol) which I encourage you to read as it’s just as perfect as my feedback here on Head-Fi. (I can send you a photo of my system with the majestic Martin Logan electrostatic speakers if you like!).

One thing to note; the wall wart is a UK 240V 3-pin type so you will need an adapter.


----------



## MusiCol

MusiCol said:


> Hi Alfredo,
> 
> I’m looking to sell my CDM! I’ve attached some photo’s of it. As you can see it’s in pristine condition cosmetically with the only minor thing being that the felt feet on the bottom have slipped slightly! No damage whatsoever to the actual device itself.
> 
> ...


PS. The cable is 1.7m - I missed the .7 off!


----------



## MusiCol

MusiCol said:


> PS. The cable is 1.7m - I missed the .7 off!


PPS. One last thing I ought to point out. The label on the wall wart is just white electrical tape so can be easily and cleanly removed. I have several such wall warts for different devices with different ratings so this is how I label them to avoid potential problems!


----------



## MusiCol

MusiCol said:


> PPS. One last thing I ought to point out. The label on the wall wart is just white electrical tape so can be easily and cleanly removed. I have several such wall warts for different devices with different ratings so this is how I label them to avoid potential problems!


Doh... I forgot to say I’m based in the UK but am happy to ship fully insured and tracked and have loads of suitable packing material - it would have to be dropped off a plane in flight then driven over by a wheeled Caterpillar scraper to get damaged in transit! Payment by Bank Transfer please. My PayPal account was locked after someone used it fraudulently and because I’m disabled, don’t drive and can’t travel, I don’t have the photo ID that PayPal demand to unlock it. It’s blatant discrimination but after 2+ Years of struggling I’ve given up the battle and admitted defeat... there’s nothing I can do about it.


----------



## vlach

MusiCol said:


> I’m a solid state kinda bear! I just used it with the line in.



The tubes are in the signal path when using line in. 
The CDM is a hybrid design; tube preamp + solid state output.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

Its interesting to see this thread, for I know so many people who regret selling their CDMs....man, I hafta try one of these one day


----------



## MusiCol

RONJA MESCO said:


> Its interesting to see this thread, for I know so many people who regret selling their CDMs....man, I hafta try one of these one day


I thoroughly enjoyed the CDM, but it’s not my preferred sound signature... nice for a change but it’s gone now and I’m at peace with the decision. Maybe I just didn’t follow advice I frequently give by not giving it time to burn in fully - but since it’s gone  that’s probably a good thing!


----------



## samftw

Yesterday I was listening to my CDM and suddenly the led of the tubes turn off,but still,there was sound came from cdm.
Does it means my tubes died already?


----------



## elvispreasley (Feb 22, 2021)

samftw said:


> Yesterday I was listening to my CDM and suddenly the led of the tubes turn off,but still,there was sound came from cdm.
> Does it means my tubes died already?



Not at all. On the each of the CDM pcb, soldered 1 led element, which serves purely for decoration purpose as it gives more light to the tube glowing - making it more beautiful looking. If you're going to check your "dead" tube during listening - you will see that it still glowing, but far less bright then  your other tube - where the led element on the pcb is still alive.
You can replace the led (first you need to unsolder the tube from pcb) and the bright glow is going to come back)


----------



## samftw

elvispreasley said:


> Not at all. On the each of the CDM pcb, soldered 1 led element, which serves purely for decoration purpose as it gives more light to the tube glowing - making it more beautiful looking. If you're going to check your "dead" tube during listening - you will see that it still glowing, but far less bright then  your other tube - where the led element on the pcb is still alive.
> You can replace the led (first you need to unsolder the tube from pcb) and the bright glow is going to come back)


But the led act normal when I change back to stock tubes,so I assume that’s the problem of my aftermarket tubes,not the pcb of cdm


----------



## elvispreasley

samftw said:


> But the led act normal when I change back to stock tubes,so I assume that’s the problem of my aftermarket tubes,not the pcb of cdm



I'm talking not about CDM main board, but about individual small pcb for CDM tubes. Please, check the attached photos and see the small led in the center of the each pcb, located in the middle and under each tube - to make the glowing look more attractive.


----------



## samftw

elvispreasley said:


> I'm talking not about CDM main board, but about individual small pcb for CDM tubes. Please, check the attached photos and see the small led in the center of the each pcb, located in the middle and under each tube - to make the glowing look more attractive.


Got it! I’ll check it later,thanks for helping me out


----------



## tracyca

Still love my CDM!


----------



## samftw

I am looking for tubes for cdm but all sold out@alo audio web site...any idea where I can get these tubes or anyone else is willing to sell?thanks


----------



## hohes

samftw said:


> I am looking for tubes for cdm but all sold out@alo audio web site...any idea where I can get these tubes or anyone else is willing to sell?thanks


You can buy PCB from ALO guess only black they have (for tubes) and find some tubes on ebay or etc. In this topic a lot of info for certaine tubes. Those who want to find, find a way to it


----------



## tracyca

Tube rolling CDM, 6021 Sylvania Gold Brand & Tong Sol 6111 my 2 favorite tubes. Rocking my ie800s love the CDM & ie 800s combo 2.5 bal from my iPad Pro.


----------



## tracyca

I have extra tubes, but would prefer to sell up front. I’m in Northern California.


----------



## hohes

tracyca said:


> Tube rolling CDM, 6021 Sylvania Gold Brand & Tong Sol 6111 my 2 favorite tubes. Rocking my ie800s love the CDM & ie 800s combo 2.5 bal from my iPad Pro.


For myself found best Valvo 6021 and Sonotone 6111 but Sylv 6021 GB also good. Tung Sol 6111 moderate tubes for me.


----------



## nsk1979

Is anybody tried  Amperex 8254 EC1000 tubes with CDM ? Waiting pair of this tubes bought from EBay.


----------



## samftw

nsk1979 said:


> Is anybody tried  Amperex 8254 EC1000 tubes with CDM ? Waiting pair of this tubes bought from EBay.


This one?


----------



## nsk1979

samftw said:


> This one?


Yes, looks like that 👍! How you can describe this tube sound in comparison with stock 6111 tubes?


----------



## tracyca

hohes said:


> For myself found best Valvo 6021 and Sonotone 6111 but Sylv 6021 GB also good. Tung Sol 6111 moderate tubes for me.


I have the Sonotone 6111 and valvo 6021 tubes but never had them mounted to the pcb boards.


----------



## tracyca

Are your tung sol 6111 square getters?


----------



## hohes

tracyca said:


> I have the Sonotone 6111 and valvo 6021 tubes but never had them mounted to the pcb boards.


You should try them)


----------



## hohes

tracyca said:


> Are your tung sol 6111 square getters?


Yes square garters


----------



## squadgazzz

Did anyone compare this DAC/AMP with IFI iDSD micro Signature or BL?


----------



## iFi audio

squadgazzz said:


> Did anyone compare this DAC/AMP with IFI iDSD micro Signature or BL?



That's a good question and I haven't yet seen them compared


----------



## mw7485

Here's a question to anybody using the ALO CDM to listen to native DSD(64).
The developer of UAPP is trying to get native DSD working from within UAPP but is running into issues. Has anybody got native DSD(64) working on the CDM on any hardware? If so, what hardware/software/drivers were you using? I would be seriously grateful for any help in this matter. Pretty please??????


----------



## mw7485

mw7485 said:


> Here's a question to anybody using the ALO CDM to listen to native DSD(64).
> The developer of UAPP is trying to get native DSD working from within UAPP but is running into issues. Has anybody got native DSD(64) working on the CDM on any hardware? If so, what hardware/software/drivers were you using? I would be seriously grateful for any help in this matter. Pretty please??Reply


Please disregard this post. The developer now has what he needs.


----------



## elvispreasley (Mar 14, 2021)

Well, first of all it just no possible for CDM to play DSD natively as Wolfson audio chip simply has no such a capability.
In the time when I had CDM, I was trying to work with UAPP and Neutron support - to make CDM work with DSD in DoP mode. UAPP support quickly quit from the further investigation, but Neutron developer put great afford trying to make it work in DoP mode. We spent a lot of time with testing different apk version with new fixes and solutions, but in the end he gave up as the best thing what we achieved was sound with some background noise. The volume level of the noise various from version to version and in a best case developer achieved, still was far from usable.
So good luck to you, but I think that the progress with CDM and DSD will not go further then what we have now, playing DSD files in DSD to PCM mode with conversion to PCM,  another words.


----------



## mw7485 (Mar 15, 2021)

elvispreasley said:


> Well, first of all it just no possible for CDM to play DSD natively as Wolfson audio chip simply has no such a capability.
> In the time when I had CDM, I was trying to work with UAPP and Neutron support - to make CDM work with DSD in DoP mode. UAPP support quickly quit from the further investigation, but Neutron developer put great afford trying to make it work in DoP mode. We spent a lot of time with testing different apk version with new fixes and solutions, but in the end he gave up as the best thing what we achieved was sound with some background noise. The volume level of the noise various from version to version and in a best case developer achieved, still was far from usable.
> So good luck to you, but I think that the progress with CDM and DSD will not go further then what we have now, playing DSD files in DSD to PCM mode with conversion to PCM,  another words.


Perhaps you ought to read the data sheet for the Wolfson DAC in CDM. It does have the capability to decode a DSD64 stream. And as to UAP - Oh ye of little faith:


----------



## nsk1979

If somebody have green pcb for sale please PM me. I need 1-3 pairs.


----------



## nsk1979

Is anybody knows - what is the difference between 6111 tube and 6111A? What does it mean? Could not find any information regarding 6111A tubes.


----------



## kaiwenwu

nsk1979 said:


> If somebody have green pcb for sale please PM me. I need 1-3 pairs.


I have a pair new green pcb. I believe 6111a tube has higher amplification factor.


----------



## kaiwenwu

cdm with sonotone joz 6111 tubes


----------



## nsk1979 (Jun 13, 2021)

kaiwenwu said:


> cdm with sonotone joz 6111 tubes


Where you get such tubes?


----------



## kaiwenwu

nsk1979 said:


> Where you get such tubes?


On ebay


----------



## kaiwenwu

This is a photo before I solder it on pcb.


----------



## iFi audio

kaiwenwu said:


> cdm with sonotone joz 6111 tubes



Are these any better  than stock tubes?


----------



## kaiwenwu

iFi audio said:


> Are these any better  than stock


I would say it is better in every aspect, the stock tube is what hold back the potential of CDM.


----------



## iFi audio

kaiwenwu said:


> I would say it is better in every aspect, the stock tube is what hold back the potential of CDM.



Thanks. These tubes not being expensie look like a nice upgrade. Enjoy


----------



## nsk1979

iFi audio said:


> Thanks. These tubes not being expensie look like a nice upgrade. Enjoy


But it is difficult to find such tubes.


----------



## iFi audio

nsk1979 said:


> But it is difficult to find such tubes.



Yes, I saw it just now. Some are sold as limited sets for crazy money, but I think there are people willing to treat their Continentals with such tubes anyway


----------



## hohes

iFi audio said:


> Are these any better  than stock tubes?


One of the best sets for CDM so far for me


----------



## mirnujAtom

Hey Folks

I have finally got the CDM, and I love it. Even though the device is quite old, it still rocks!
Got it with the Raytheon 6832, Sonotone 5719, and Sylvania 5977 plus the stoke ones. Waiting for Phillips 6021 and those unmarked 6021 from eBay to arrive.

I've got a small question though, does anyone know where to get the up-to-date driver for macOS? The one on the ALO site doesn't work under macOS Catalina, so I can't play DSD files natively.

Cheers
Andrii.


----------



## nsk1979

mirnujAtom said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> I have finally got the CDM, and I love it. Even though the device is quite old, it still rocks!
> Got it with the Raytheon 6832, Sonotone 5719, and Sylvania 5977 plus the stoke ones. Waiting for Phillips 6021 and those unmarked 6021 from eBay to arrive.
> ...


As I know no need any driver for Mac OS X. But I could not play DSD on cdm also, as many others.


----------



## mirnujAtom

nsk1979 said:


> As I know no need any driver for Mac OS X. But I could not play DSD on cdm also, as many others.


You need the c-media usb driver to play dsd64 on Mac, that’s the usb chipset’s limitation. The problem is that I can’t find the right one for modern macos


----------



## mirnujAtom

Enjoying the CDM with some nice little upgrades 
I would definitely recommend buying the Phillips 6021w, the sound is so much better than with the stock ones.


----------



## iFi audio

mirnujAtom said:


> Enjoying the CDM with some nice little upgrades
> I would definitely recommend buying the Phillips 6021w, the sound is so much better than with the stock ones.



I'm not sure whether this is only me, but thoise tiny tubes look sexy


----------



## mirnujAtom

.


----------



## mirnujAtom

iFi audio said:


> I'm not sure whether this is only me, but thoise tiny tubes look sexy


Some of them are definitely HOT!


----------



## iFi audio

mirnujAtom said:


> Some of them are definitely HOT!



I see what you did there


----------



## mw7485

mirnujAtom said:


> You need the c-media usb driver to play dsd64 on Mac, that’s the usb chipset’s limitation. The problem is that I can’t find the right one for modern macos


Have you tried the driver these guys supply? Given that they still seem to be selling the CDM, perhaps their driver will work for you. I now their Windows 10 DSD driver works.......


----------



## nsk1979

mirnujAtom said:


> Enjoying the CDM with some nice little upgrades
> I would definitely recommend buying the Phillips 6021w, the sound is so much better than with the stock ones.


Could you please share photos of this Philips 6021w tube’s box and tubes itself, are there green label?


----------



## mirnujAtom

nsk1979 said:


> Could you please share photos of this Philips 6021w tube’s box and tubes itself, are there green label?


Hi

I do not have the package, got them from another CDM user who bought like 5 or 6 pairs. 
They are the blue label, if I'm not wrong they are still on sale on eBay for 18.90$


----------



## mirnujAtom

mw7485 said:


> Have you tried the driver these guys supply? Given that they still seem to be selling the CDM, perhaps their driver will work for you. I now their Windows 10 DSD driver works.......


Doesn't work, unfortunately, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## nsk1979

mirnujAtom said:


> Hi
> 
> I do not have the package, got them from another CDM user who bought like 5 or 6 pairs.
> They are the blue label, if I'm not wrong they are still on sale on eBay for 18.90$


Thank a lot! Ordered.


----------



## mirnujAtom

nsk1979 said:


> Thank a lot! Ordered.


Hope you’ll enjoy them. For me they sound the best from what I’ve got.


----------



## Jech

Can the CDM do 3.5mm input single ended and then be heard through the balanced 2.5mm output? Maybe a phase splitter inside?

Thanks


----------



## fordski

Jech said:


> Can the CDM do 3.5mm input single ended and then be heard through the balanced 2.5mm output? Maybe a phase splitter inside?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it can, that's how I use mine as I connect a poly/mojo combo to the CDM via the 3.5mm input and listen from the balanced output.


----------



## Jech

fordski said:


> Yes it can, that's how I use mine as I connect a poly/mojo combo to the CDM via the 3.5mm input and listen from the balanced output.


Thanks, do you know what the advantages of going fully balanced input would add?


----------



## nsk1979

Jech said:


> Thanks, do you know what the advantages of going fully balanced input would add?


Probably most advantage is channel separation and thereby more wide soundstage.


----------



## fordski (Jul 24, 2021)

Jech said:


> Thanks, do you know what the advantages of going fully balanced input would add?


In addition to channel separation I believe the Continental outputs more power with the balanced output. This could make a difference if you're using harder to drive headphones.

Edit: These are the output specs from the manual

Specifications:
Single Ended: 80mW into 32 ohms, 95mW into 50 ohms, 75mW into 150 ohms, 60mW into 300 ohms
Balanced: 125mW into 32 ohms, 145mW into 50 ohms, 110mW into 150 ohms, 95mW into 300 ohms


----------



## nsk1979

I have answered regarding balanced input as per the question.


----------



## tracyca

Anyone in Northern California, I got my CDM and 3 chassis silver, black with glass window and a gold chassi without the glass 2 batteries and 40 pairs of tubes for sale. I spent too much on vacation and need to recoupe some ends


----------



## Wyd4

tracyca said:


> Anyone in Northern California, I got my CDM and 3 chassis silver, black with glass window and a gold chassi without the glass 2 batteries and 40 pairs of tubes for sale. I spent too much on vacation and need to recoupe some ends



I am in Australia but potentially interested in knowing more about the chassis and what tubes you have


----------



## tracyca

I have a gold chassi and a silver and black both with the glass Windows. Tubes I have mullard, rca, tungsol, Raytheon, 6021, 6111, 6112. And lots more. I have tubes I stilll have to get pcb for.


----------



## whitefang

tracyca said:


> I have a gold chassi and a silver and black both with the glass Windows. Tubes I have mullard, rca, tungsol, Raytheon, 6021, 6111, 6112. And lots more. I have tubes I stilll have to get pcb for.


I am interested and pmed you


----------



## tracyca

I didnt get any pm if you can can you resend it.


----------



## pascallito

tracyca said:


> Anyone in Northern California, I got my CDM and 3 chassis silver, black with glass window and a gold chassi without the glass 2 batteries and 40 pairs of tubes for sale. I spent too much on vacation and need to recoupe some ends


Hi!
I live in France and I am very interested in the tube batch!


----------



## vlach

I have a question for those of you using the 2.5mm balanced input: do you still get audio out of the 3.5mm SE output?


----------



## Missha1981

Alo Audio CDM has natural, warm sound with a huge stage.  Elastic and velvety, at the same time energetic and fast.  That feeling, when music takes on flesh and blood, begins to breathe, breaks out beyond digital dryness.


----------



## thecrow

Missha1981 said:


> Alo Audio CDM has natural, warm sound with a huge stage.  Elastic and velvety, at the same time energetic and fast.  That feeling, when music takes on flesh and blood, begins to breathe, breaks out beyond digital dryness.


Wow. What a description!!

(I used to happily own the cdm until i moved away from portable listening but) i used to only simply describe the cdm as “good“.


----------



## vlach

thecrow said:


> Wow. What a description!!
> 
> (I used to happily own the cdm until i moved away from portable listening but) i used to only simply describe the cdm as “good“.


I use it as a desktop amp fed by a full size DAC and the result is glorious!


----------



## mw7485

Anybody tried using the CDM with Windows 11, using the Windows 10 USB driver?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## singleended5863

What tubes are you using with it?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

singleended5863 said:


> What tubes are you using with it?


Now I'm still a neophyte, so I want to enjoy the stock first, then slowly enjoy the upgrade to Mulard or Sylvania.


----------



## nsk1979

I have tried about 7-9 pairs of different tubes, but finally returned to stock ones. I guess that is reference tubes for CDM, I l like stock sound more that any other tubes sound in terms of SQ.


----------



## singleended5863

orys said:


> Anyone here willing to sell me a modified amp8 please?





nsk1979 said:


> I have tried about 7-9 pairs of different tubes, but finally returned to stock ones. I guess that is reference tubes for CDM, I l like stock sound more that any other tubes sound in terms of SQ.


----------



## singleended5863

The SQ changed if it depends to interconnect cable too since I tried different one that sounds not too musical as the stock one?


----------



## Ike1985

If anyone has a CDM they'd like to sell, I'm buying.  I've regretted selling mine for years, thank you.


----------



## tracyca

Did you receive the pics I dm you.


----------



## swolleneyes

so happy to find CDM folks on this forum. Has anyone had success getting apple music lossless play at 192khz? I can only manage to get my CDM to play at 44/48khz even though i'm certain the file I downloaded is (and all the settings are set to) 192khz (audio files are 250mb+). I've yet to see the blue light.


----------



## singleended5863

I am a real techie guy but to my knowledge CDM is only designed for 44.1. Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## fordski

swolleneyes said:


> so happy to find CDM folks on this forum. Has anyone had success getting apple music lossless play at 192khz? I can only manage to get my CDM to play at 44/48khz even though i'm certain the file I downloaded is (and all the settings are set to) 192khz (audio files are 250mb+). I've yet to see the blue light.


What are you using as your source? 


singleended5863 said:


> I am a real techie guy but to my knowledge CDM is only designed for 44.1. Correct me if I am wrong!


This is from the CDM manual...
Sample Rate Indicators (DAC)
White: DSD 64 Blue: 176.4/192kHz Green: 88.2/96kHz Red: 44.1/48kHz


----------



## swolleneyes (Jan 10, 2022)

fordski said:


> What are you using as your source?
> 
> This is from the CDM manual...
> Sample Rate Indicators (DAC)
> White: DSD 64 Blue: 176.4/192kHz Green: 88.2/96kHz Red: 44.1/48kHz


I'm using the green USB A—micro B cable that came with the device with a USB A—C adapter to connect to my laptop. attached images for context.


----------



## swolleneyes

singleended5863 said:


> I am a real techie guy but to my knowledge CDM is only designed for 44.1. Correct me if I am wrong!


yes, like @fordski already clarified there's a few different sample rates it supports


----------



## fordski

swolleneyes said:


> I'm using the green USB A—micro B cable that came with the device with a USB A—C adapter to connect to my laptop. attached images for context.


I see you're using a Mac to play to your continental. The Mac doesn't do automatic sample rate switching (a total fail in my opinion) You need to go into Audio Midi setup to switch the output sample rate to your continental. I just tried it and it works fine but it's not very convenient to switch sample rates manually when you are listening to hi-res sources. There may be a solution to this but I've not discovered one. I normally use Roon so it's not a big issue as Roon automatically selects the output sample rate on my Mac mini.


----------



## vlach

fordski said:


> I see you're using a Mac to play to your continental. The Mac doesn't do automatic sample rate switching (a total fail in my opinion) You need to go into Audio Midi setup to switch the output sample rate to your continental. I just tried it and it works fine but it's not very convenient to switch sample rates manually when you are listening to hi-res sources. There may be a solution to this but I've not discovered one. I normally use Roon so it's not a big issue as Roon automatically selects the output sample rate on my Mac mini.


Audirvana also selects the sample rate automatically.


----------



## swolleneyes

vlach said:


> Audirvana also selects the sample rate automatically.


thank you @fordski and @vlach; I didn't know about either of those options. I'll start with tinkering with my Audio Midi setup first and see if my ears can hear the difference.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Missha1981 said:


> Alo Audio CDM has natural, warm sound with a huge stage.  Elastic and velvety, at the same time energetic and fast.  That feeling, when music takes on flesh and blood, begins to breathe, breaks out beyond digital dryness.


Good feedback. Very emotional. 
From my ("digital") point of view, I would say that this is exactly what CDM sounds like - emotionally, analogously. This is not a reference or analytical sound. This is a device for music. I don't know if I can be an audiophile with him. I can only enjoy music.


----------



## Ike1985 (May 5, 2022)

Can anybody recommend me a good 3.5mm to 3.55mm high quality silver interconnect for connecting my CDM to my Hugo2?  Currently looking at eletech, dhc and lavricables, can't seem to find anymore. TY


----------



## meomap

Ike1985 said:


> Can anybody recommend me a good 3.5mm to 3.55mm high quality silver interconnect for connecting my CDM to my Hugo2? TY


I use DHC Comp4 IC.
It's high quality Ultra pure OCC silver material. Quite expensive for an IC.....


----------



## iFi audio

Ike1985 said:


> Can anybody recommend me a good 3.5mm to 3.55mm high quality silver interconnect for connecting my CDM to my Hugo2? Currently looking at eletech, dhc and lavricables, can't seem to find anymore. TY



If I may ask, is there any particular reason why are you after silver?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (May 7, 2022)

Ike1985 said:


> Can anybody recommend me a good 3.5mm to 3.55mm high quality silver interconnect for connecting my CDM to my Hugo2?  Currently looking at eletech, dhc and lavricables, can't seem to find anymore. TY


I think you need DHC IC. Now I use ALO SCX22, but I plans to buy DHC soon.
If they are not on the site, just write to Peter in the form of a link.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

New 6021.


----------



## vlach

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> New 6021.


I see that you removed the chrome cover in the middle...i always wondered what was underneath it. Looks fantastic!
Was it difficult to remove it?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu (May 9, 2022)

vlach said:


> I see that you removed the chrome cover in the middle...i always wondered what was underneath it. Looks fantastic!
> Was it difficult to remove it?


Yes, I took it off.
If you are friends with a soldering iron, it is easy to remove. It is soldered to the board in three places. Here they are on the board.



But you need to unsolder from the reverse of the board, of course. It's not difficult.

Of course, with the cover, the device looks more complete.
The primary reason why I removed it is easier tuberolling.

Also, it adds a bit of cyberpunk to the device, haha.

*Nerd mode on*
I don't think it affects the sound in any way. It also helps to circulate air better, and thus improves cooling.

Maybe this cover helped to heat less components on the board between the tubes, but I think the difference is very small. So I think it was needed more for aesthetic purposes.
*Nerd mode off*


----------



## vlach

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Yes, I took it off.
> If you are friends with a soldering iron, it is easy to remove. It is soldered to the board in three places. Here they are on the board.
> 
> But you need to unsolder from the reverse of the board, of course. It's not difficult.
> ...


Thanks for these details! I think you're right, the purpose of the cover (beyond aesthetics) is probably to protect the parts near the tubes from excessive heat.  At any rate, my curiosity has finally been satisfied 😊


----------



## SDBiotek

Removing that internal cover may also lead to those components failing sooner. Since the CDM has been discontinued for some time, just keep in mind that if anything fails on the board, you might not be able to get it fixed. Generally if something has been soldered on, it isn't meant to be removed.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

SDBiotek said:


> Removing that internal cover may also lead to those components failing sooner. Since the CDM has been discontinued for some time, just keep in mind that if anything fails on the board, you might not be able to get it fixed. Generally if something has been soldered on, it isn't meant to be removed.


I would also not recommend anyone to do the same. For one reason or another, this thing is there. Any changes in the responsibility of the person doing this. 

But still. I'm not sure, but it seems to me that the CDM Limited Edition, which has a perforated shell without a window, does not have this cover. Obviously, it has a slightly different thermoregulation. And yet, it is the same device. And it works good without a cover.


----------



## b0ssMax

nsk1979 said:


> Is anybody tried  Amperex 8254 EC1000 tubes with CDM ? Waiting pair of this tubes bought from EBay.


hi bro, i was curious, how would you solder this on the green pcb? also, any comment on how it sounds? thanks.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Some tube madness.
Sonotone 6111, Sylvania 6021 Gold Brand, Valvo 6021 White Brand, Philips 6021.


----------



## nsk1979

b0ssMax said:


> hi bro, i was curious, how would you solder this on the green pcb? also, any comment on how it sounds? thanks.


It looks like that. Need to cut out one of the pin from the tube and solder top pin to psb instead.


----------



## b0ssMax (May 14, 2022)

nsk1979 said:


> It looks like that. Need to cut out one of the pin from the tube and solder top pin to psb instead.


ok, based on the picture, (square hole on PCB) connects to the pin 9 (top pin), pin 1 of tube is cut, the rest follows in order pin 2 goes to hole 2 (next to the square hole) and so on and so forth until pin 8. can you confirm?

you like the sound?


----------



## nsk1979

b0ssMax said:


> ok, based on the picture, (square hole on PCB) connects to the pin 9 (top pin), pin 1 of tube is cut, the rest follows in order pin 2 goes to hole 2 (next to the square hole) and so on and so forth until pin 8. can you confirm?
> 
> you like the sound?


Yes, you are correct. I can describe the sound - the tubes are good for relaxed sessions, highs a little bit recessed. Any way all details are there, you can enjoy music without any harsh and sibilants by hours. But not my choice, solded.


----------



## b0ssMax

nsk1979 said:


> Yes, you are correct. I can describe the sound - the tubes are good for relaxed sessions, highs a little bit recessed. Any way all details are there, you can enjoy music without any harsh and sibilants by hours. But not my choice, solded.



thank you. this helps, will skip it  

i’ve always liked the sonotones for the clarity and have a few tubes incoming. so let’s see


----------



## pascallito

Hi everyone!

"I throw a bottle into the sea"  Can we still find these "famous" Mullards for the CDM ?!

Cheers.


----------



## hohes

pascallito said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> "I throw a bottle into the sea"  Can we still find these "famous" Mullards for the CDM ?!
> 
> Cheers.


tons of them on eBay and others sites.


----------



## b0ssMax

pascallito said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> "I throw a bottle into the sea"  Can we still find these "famous" Mullards for the CDM ?!
> 
> Cheers.


are you referring to the 6112 or 6021 aka CV3986? the latter is available in ebay as hohes mentioned.


----------



## pascallito

hohes said:


> tons of them on eBay and others sites.


Great ! Thanks, I'll look at that 


b0ssMax said:


> are you referring to the 6112 or 6021 aka CV3986? the latter is available in ebay as hohes mentioned.


To begin with, the 6112 ! or ... I haven't tried them on the CDM yet...


----------



## nsk1979

hohes said:


> tons of them on eBay and others sites.


Could not find exactly the Mullard 6112, can you share any example of such tubes on eBay?


----------



## hohes

b0ssMax said:


> are you referring to the 6112 or 6021 aka CV3986? the latter is available in ebay as hohes mentioned.


Exactly. Some time wanted to find 6112 for collection but for now set enough with tubes.


----------



## b0ssMax

i’ve been looking for the 6112 for years. no dice.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu




----------



## hohes

SDBiotek said:


> Removing that internal cover may also lead to those components failing sooner. Since the CDM has been discontinued for some time, just keep in mind that if anything fails on the board, you might not be able to get it fixed. Generally if something has been soldered on, it isn't meant to be removed.


Ep it determines to all CDM LE users))) 90% it`s décor.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Need more tubes!


----------



## meomap

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Need more tubes!


OK.          Then


----------



## Whitigir

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Need more tubes!


Next is OpAmps and capacitors


----------



## iFi audio

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Need more tubes!



Yup, clearly you don't have enough of them 

It's like collecting Pokémons, isn't it  ?


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Whitigir said:


> Next is OpAmps and capacitors


I'm not really into mods, so not yet.
Theoretically, ALO could to make OAs variable (to be honest, I don’t know if they are here), and then somewhere the same number of chips with 8 pins (like a beetles with legs) would be on the other side, аnd it will be a fight of OA against tubes)

However, at the moment I've delved a bit into the subject of tubes and it's actually a lot of tuning possibilities.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

iFi audio said:


> Yup, clearly you don't have enough of them
> 
> It's like collecting Pokémons, isn't it  ?


Yes, it is true that from some point on, not only the audiophile, but also the collector is included. 
I am not going to argue with some of the old-timers of this thread, but when I last took a census of the tubes I have, I counted more than 25 pairs)
So even with essentially 1 option now that I could stick with forever (my favorite is the Sonotone 6111) it's always fun to try something else. 
And the main thing is to get some strange rare thing)

Catch them all!)


----------



## thrak

Apologies for the potentially stupid question. Are these still available for sale? Didn't see them on their website.


----------



## meomap

thrak said:


> Apologies for the potentially stupid question. Are these still available for sale? Didn't see them on their website.


I guess not.
You still can buy used.
Not many for sale I think.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

thrak said:


> Apologies for the potentially stupid question. Are these still available for sale? Didn't see them on their website.


It will soon be 10 years since it was discontinued. So no, there isn't. And I don't think that will happen. If you need, you can search in the aftermarket. I just saw one on ebay.


----------



## ssriram2791

meomap said:


> I guess not.
> You still can buy used.
> Not many for sale I think.


Quick Question on battery replacement for CV5 (incoming) and CDM (in possession recently) 

If the battery is not available from ALO, do I get something like this (link below) to get by ? How have you survived this situation ?

https://www.newark.com/panasonic-ba...x/battery-lithium-ion-11-1v-2-6ah/dp/56AJ3224

My concern with CDM in particular is it uses a proprietary charger (12.6V 1.5A) and I am not sure if it can charge something like this and properly indicate on the charger that it is indeed "Charging" ? 

Second concern is the dimensions of a battery pack like this - Would it fit CDM or CV5. If you could share the dimensions of the battery pack, that would be great as well. 

Thanks for the help !


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> Quick Question on battery replacement for CV5 (incoming) and CDM (in possession recently)
> 
> If the battery is not available from ALO, do I get something like this (link below) to get by ? How have you survived this situation ?
> 
> ...


I will check on these items tonight after work.
I changed CDM OEM battery recently after I bought it from ALO. No more now,  only for RX model which I just bought it this week.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

ssriram2791 said:


> Quick Question on battery replacement for CV5 (incoming) and CDM (in possession recently)
> 
> If the battery is not available from ALO, do I get something like this (link below) to get by ? How have you survived this situation ?
> 
> ...


The CDM battery consists of 3 batteries of the 18650 format - that is, these are not ordinary AA batteries, but those that run larger household appliances. Laptops, power banks, etc. After all, Tesla cars. (Yes, actually Musk just wanted to compete with the ALO guys).

So I bought a few of these Tesla batteries for myself and keep them in case I suddenly need to replace them.

They are simply covered with a film, which hardly adds to the size. In fact, the external dimensions of CDMs are dictated precisely by their thickness. The size of the 3 battery pack installed in the CDM is 68.5 x 55.75 x 18mm if my caliper is accurate enough.


----------



## ssriram2791

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> The CDM battery consists of 3 batteries of the 18650 format - that is, these are not ordinary AA batteries, but those that run larger household appliances. Laptops, power banks, etc. After all, Tesla cars. (Yes, actually Musk just wanted to compete with the ALO guys).
> 
> So I bought a few of these Tesla batteries for myself and keep them in case I suddenly need to replace them.
> 
> They are simply covered with a film, which hardly adds to the size. In fact, the external dimensions of CDMs are dictated precisely by their thickness. The size of the 3 battery pack installed in the CDM is 68.5 x 55.75 x 18mm if my caliper is accurate enough.


The one I shared in the link was 18650 cells (Panasonic) packed in series with the connector that probably plugs into the circuit on the CDM. Is Tesla still selling 18650 batteries ?  I believe you would solder them to have a series connection and use the wire leads to plug it into CDM battery management circuit. Am I saying this correct ?


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> Quick Question on battery replacement for CV5 (incoming) and CDM (in possession recently)
> 
> If the battery is not available from ALO, do I get something like this (link below) to get by ? How have you survived this situation ?
> 
> ...





Hi,
In the picture above, top battery is from CV5 (double pack soldered in series with connector with + and -- ).
Since it looks complicated to do soldering because China small company has pre  welding kit which operators do it with ease.
I don't have those items to do it.
So, I ordered from Amazon just a single battery either 103450 3.7 V, 2100 mAh or 803450, 3.7 V, 1500 mAh.
Put double sided tape below the battery inside CV5 so it won't make any noise like loose clanking noise.
Of course, shorter usage time like 6 hrs instead of 10.5 hrs for the double stack.
803450 is like 8 mm thick, 34 mm height, 50 mm Long.
Still good for me to use CV5 forever.
I ordered 2 batteries like
103450 2100 mAh. Like 6 hrs.
803450 1500 mAh so shipping is free if > 25 usd......

I haven't open CDM again yet.
Maybe tomorrow.

Hope that help you to get by CV5.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

ssriram2791 said:


> The one I shared in the link was 18650 cells (Panasonic) packed in series with the connector that probably plugs into the circuit on the CDM. Is Tesla still selling 18650 batteries ?  I believe you would solder them to have a series connection and use the wire leads to plug it into CDM battery management circuit. Am I saying this correct ?


No, I am not aware of Tesla selling batteries. I got them from a friend who does maintenance on these cars, as he has experience with different batteries and found them to be very reliable and quality sources.

Panasonic or Sanyo are some of the highest quality batteries available for sale.


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> Quick Question on battery replacement for CV5 (incoming) and CDM (in possession recently)
> 
> If the battery is not available from ALO, do I get something like this (link below) to get by ? How have you survived this situation ?
> 
> ...







Top is 2nd battery pack from my OG CDM.
Bottom is exact battery package from Aliexpress.US
Maybe I will buy it from this place.


----------



## ssriram2791 (Oct 27, 2022)

meomap said:


> Top is 2nd battery pack from my OG CDM.
> Bottom is exact battery package from Aliexpress.US
> Maybe I will buy it from this place.


Curious to know

https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/replacementbattery/

In the above link connected to ALO Audio's website, they seem to selling the same battery that you have shown from the original CDM. It seems the battery is available only for Rx amplifiers, but I am not even sure if the image shown in that site is the same thing that goes inside Rx amplifier to begin with.

Edit: Jumped too soon. They are showing ALO CDM battery but it doesnt exist. Sucks.. I think I will follow your route.


----------



## ssriram2791

meomap said:


> Top is 2nd battery pack from my OG CDM.
> Bottom is exact battery package from Aliexpress.US
> Maybe I will buy it from this place.


Infact this is even better (Shipping from Virginia) 

https://www.batterymart.com/p-cs-mrs100xl-speaker-battery.html

The exact battery similar to Aliexpress store website, little pricey but atleast is within USA.


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> Infact this is even better (Shipping from Virginia)
> 
> https://www.batterymart.com/p-cs-mrs100xl-speaker-battery.html
> 
> The exact battery similar to Aliexpress store website, little pricey but atleast is within USA.


Alieexpress don't ship to USA.
The battery you just mentioned have 4 wires connection. Will not fit into CDM plug.


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> Curious to know
> 
> https://www.aloaudio.com/shop/replacementbattery/
> 
> ...


RX is same size as CV5 but thinner due to no tube inside.


----------



## ssriram2791

meomap said:


> Alieexpress don't ship to USA.
> The battery you just mentioned have 4 wires connection. Will not fit into CDM plug.


My bad. 

So, if Aliexpress doesnt ship, seems like we have to live with this until it dies and power it off the wall then ?


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> My bad.
> 
> So, if Aliexpress doesnt ship, seems like we have to live with this until it dies and power it off the wall then ?


Amazon.  Little more pricey. 
Same spec.
I think I bought from ALO like 39 plus shipping.
Amazon is free > 25 usd.


----------



## ssriram2791

meomap said:


> Amazon.  Little more pricey.
> Same spec.
> I think I bought from ALO like 39 plus shipping.
> Amazon is free > 25 usd.


Thank you so much !

Ordered batteries for CV5 (103450 3.7V 2200 mAh) and CDM (11.V 3400 mAh) through Amazon and shipping got covered (>25 dollars)


----------



## meomap

Last night, I tested and listened from Qbuz
Note 9, usb to micro USB, CDM, 2.5 mm balanced out to Noble Sultan. Nice little Transportable setup.
48, 96, 192 Khz sounded very nice with using Bit Perfect out from Qbuz. LEDs are lit up correctly. WOFSON DAC is a little warm.
I have not use this CDM for a long time now. Been collecting dust due to other DAPs. Power is ok for IEM.
I should test with other tubes flavor I bought some years ago and see.....


----------



## ssriram2791

meomap said:


> Last night, I tested and listened from Qbuz
> Note 9, usb to micro USB, CDM, 2.5 mm balanced out to Noble Sultan. Nice little Transportable setup.
> 48, 96, 192 Khz sounded very nice with using Bit Perfect out from Qbuz. LEDs are lit up correctly. WOFSON DAC is a little warm.
> I have not use this CDM for a long time now. Been collecting dust due to other DAPs. Power is ok for IEM.
> I should test with other tubes flavor I bought some years ago and see.....


Have you tried WA8 before ? If yes, did you think it was better than CDM in any technical aspects (other than being more tubey) ?


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> Have you tried WA8 before ? If yes, did you think it was better than CDM in any technical aspects (other than being more tubey) ?


Nope, not yet....


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> Have you tried WA8 before ? If yes, did you think it was better than CDM in any technical aspects (other than being more tubey) ?


Nope. Not yet....
Well, I have WA6SE with upgraded tubes still collecting dust so far. Might sell it later.
Been enjoying ALO Studio-Six tube amp so far with Utopia,  HD800S,  HE1000SE,  LCD5 and DX300MAX Ti and SS, Sony 1Z with Noble Sultan......


----------



## ssriram2791

meomap said:


> Nope. Not yet....
> Well, I have WA6SE with upgraded tubes still collecting dust so far. Might sell it later.
> Been enjoying ALO Studio-Six tube amp so far with Utopia,  HD800S,  HE1000SE,  LCD5 and DX300MAX Ti and SS, Sony 1Z with Noble Sultan......


The best thing about CDM is that I can use to balanced line/phone out of my DAP and get the combination of top notch DAC+exceptional amp section.. Possibilities are endless...


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> The best thing about CDM is that I can use to balanced line/phone out of my DAP and get the combination of top notch DAC+exceptional amp section.. Possibilities are endless...


Have not try that route yet.


----------



## ssriram2791

meomap said:


> Nope. Not yet....
> Well, I have WA6SE with upgraded tubes still collecting dust so far. Might sell it later.
> Been enjoying ALO Studio-Six tube amp so far with Utopia,  HD800S,  HE1000SE,  LCD5 and DX300MAX Ti and SS, Sony 1Z with Noble Sultan......


I am curious about swapping tubes out of CDM (stock Phillips 6111WA currently installed) and CV5 (stock Phillips 6111 installed). 

I have a set of Raytheon 6832 (Dual Triode) and Sonotone 5719 (Single Triode) tubes that came along with my CDM purchase. I presume one of the 6832 could be used in CV5, but not the single triodes. I saw the assembly/disassembly video from ALO Audio and they had mentioned about ESD straps to avoid shorting components. Do you think it is needed ? If yes, is there a specific one that you can link me to. 

P.S. If anyone here have any other tubes that you like to sell in the future, please keep me in the list of people interested. I was not on Headfi 6 years back when different tubes for CDM/CV5 were sold (so missed the bus).


----------



## meomap

ssriram2791 said:


> I am curious about swapping tubes out of CDM (stock Phillips 6111WA currently installed) and CV5 (stock Phillips 6111 installed).
> 
> I have a set of Raytheon 6832 (Dual Triode) and Sonotone 5719 (Single Triode) tubes that came along with my CDM purchase. I presume one of the 6832 could be used in CV5, but not the single triodes. I saw the assembly/disassembly video from ALO Audio and they had mentioned about ESD straps to avoid shorting components. Do you think it is needed ? If yes, is there a specific one that you can link me to.
> 
> P.S. If anyone here have any other tubes that you like to sell in the future, please keep me in the list of people interested. I was not on Headfi 6 years back when different tubes for CDM/CV5 were sold (so missed the bus).


Don't use Single Triode, GREEN, in CV5.
For CDM, you must install Left and Right properly for Single or GREEN.
Others OK left or right, vice versa.
There is no ESD strap needed to touch the board,  battery, or tube.
Just go slowly.  Try not rush the job.

Will take a picture of all the tubes I have bought in the past, later.

Since my eyes are getting bad because of Aging, I use big 4 inches Mag Lens with LED light to see and soldering other components as well.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

meomap said:


> Don't use Single Triode, GREEN, in CV5.
> For CDM, you must install Left and Right properly for Single or GREEN.
> Others OK left or right, vice versa.
> There is no ESD strap needed to touch the board,  battery, or tube.
> ...


PM me which tubes you would like to sell. 
Maybe I would buy one if I don't have this models.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

meomap said:


> Last night, I tested and listened from Qbuz
> Note 9, usb to micro USB, CDM, 2.5 mm balanced out to Noble Sultan. Nice little Transportable setup.
> 48, 96, 192 Khz sounded very nice with using Bit Perfect out from Qbuz. LEDs are lit up correctly. WOFSON DAC is a little warm.
> I have not use this CDM for a long time now. Been collecting dust due to other DAPs. Power is ok for IEM.
> I should test with other tubes flavor I bought some years ago and see.....


Rolling tubes gives you a lot of discovery and enjoyment of your favorite music.


----------



## ssriram2791

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> PM me which tubes you would like to sell.
> Maybe I would buy one if I don't have this models.


@meomap  Me too interested in tubes (if you like to sell someday) outside of 6832, 5719 and 6111WA.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

ssriram2791 said:


> @meomap  Me too interested in tubes (if you like to sell someday) outside of 6832, 5719 and 6111WA.


A little later I will look at what I have. If I can offer you something, I will let you know.


----------



## jhog

Hi all, if anyone (ideally but not necessarily in the EU) has a CV5 they'd ve willing to part with, please do let me know! Thanks!


----------

